# Indian Air Base at Pathankot under attack by gunmen.



## Chand mukhra

some people attack on indian air base (pathan kot) according to ary news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chand mukhra

fight still going on between terrorist and indian forces. one terrorist killed. sorry if I'm posting in wrong sections


----------



## EagleEyes

Who are these people Naxiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sliver

Ironhammer said:


> Not true, fight is going on between freedom fighter and bloody occupier. Please make correction .


Terrorist sympathizer? please do not inflame here. Post Reported

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Star Wars

So far not much news other than 1 terrorist killed

Reports saying they entered a building near the facility


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Chand mukhra said:


> fight still going on between terrorist and indian forces. one terrorist killed. sorry if I'm posting in wrong sections


damn it

here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.

Reactions: Like Like:
70


----------



## nang2

Irfan Baloch said:


> damn it
> 
> here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.


I am not sure I fully understand this. But somehow I want to give a laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

2 terrorists killed, they tried storming base with army fatigues


----------



## Kickstarter101

Its just breaking on NDTV.

Peace process moving ahead and now this...hmmm. I hope it is put under wraps the peace process continued.






Gunshots were heard near the Indian Air Force base in Punjab's Pathankot on Saturday morning in a suspected terror attack, authorities said.

An unknown number of gunmen have launched an attack on the key military installation, reports said.

Gunfire is being heard from inside the air base and reports suggest the attackers have taken control of a building near the facility.

More details are awaited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

4-5 terrorrists tried storming the base in Army Fatigues


----------



## Chand mukhra

nang2 said:


> I am not sure I fully understand this. But somehow I want to give a laugh.


he's saying that blame will fall on pakistani lap, if I'm not wrong


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Star Wars said:


> 2 terrorists killed, they tried storming base with army fatigues


comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases

attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.

attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers. 

conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow

side note:
normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
65


----------



## Chand mukhra

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.


truly and well said. you covered whole picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

Also, I am not sure the attack on military base should be considered an act of terrorism. It sounds more like an act of war. After all, it is armed men against armed men. Not armed men against unarmed civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.



That was sarcasm...was it not ?....or was it ? 


besides ..melon sized balls are quiet large..

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Kickstarter101

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.



Our PM was there, along with business men. The reason was clear, business with peace. Now why would we do a false flag?



nang2 said:


> Also, I am not sure the attack on military base should be considered an act of terrorism. It sounds more like an act of war. After all, it is armed men against armed men. Not armed men against unarmed civilians.



If the official Pak army attacks, then it is an act of war. If terrorists attack, well life as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Kickstarter101 said:


> Our PM was there, along with business men. The reason was clear, business with peace. Now why would we do a false flag?



Because Pakistan is a country which never harbors terrorists, it is the most peaceful nationin the world and it is always somehow India's fault...

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Kickstarter101

Update 2/4 terrorists confirmed killed. Rest maybe hiding inside a building which is situated inside the security cridor.



Star Wars said:


> Because Pakistan is a country which never harbors terrorists, it is the most peaceful nationin the world and it is always somehow India's fault...



Same as the American terrorist and his wife were not Pakistani.


We always expected an attack after our PM visited and the peace process started. Pak army does not want this. Civilian gov yes, but not their army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Star Wars

Kickstarter101 said:


> Same as the American terrorist and his wife were not Pakistani.



They were Indians acting as Pakistanis to give Pakistan a bad name

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Salza

RSS was quite after Modi's surprise visit perhaps preparing to give their own surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Donatello said:


> Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?


no not yet but they will like "AUR ISI APNI GHINONI ZAAJISHON SE BAAZ NA AYI" just wait for it

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kickstarter101

Salman Zahidi said:


> RSS was quite after Modi's surprise visit perhaps preparing to give their own surprise.




They dont do suicide attack. Infact Shiv Sena who are the most right wing, more than RSS, throws ink as their highest level of attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Chand mukhra

Donatello said:


> Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?


what do you think what these guys are saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

choppers are in the area....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Donatello said:


> Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?


of course they have

check the posts above.. they have extrapolated the blame.. an Amrican born guy who never been to Pakistan marrying a woman in saudi arabia who had left Pakistan for better Islam as .."Pakistani terrorists" so shall be these fail terrorists along with an album, birth certificates and manuals and hand written notes on ISI letterpad.



Star Wars said:


> choppers are in the area....


fck me thats serious like that boat attack. 
India was saved but an Indian official lost his.... job after stating that it was the Indians that lit the fishing boat after killing the fisher men.. oh wait that also happened on new year eve yea?

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## The Sandman

Irfan Baloch said:


> of course they have
> 
> check the posts above.. they have extrapolated the blame.. an Amrican born guy who never been to Pakistan marrying a woman in saudi arabia who had left Pakistan for better Islam as .."Pakistani terrorists" so shall be these fail terrorists along with an album, birth certificates and manuals and hand written notes on ISI letterpad.


hey hey  u forgot passports

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Chand mukhra

i hope indian forces kill these bloody terrorist quick as possible. just pray to Allah no innocent human loose his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Irfan Baloch said:


> fck me thats serious like that boat attack.
> India was saved but an Indian official lost his.... job after stating that it was the Indians that lit the fishing boat after killing the fisher men.. oh wait that also happened on new year eve yea?



Also ...not to forget, Ajmal Kasab was actually Amar Singh and was an evil RSS agent.......

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Chand mukhra said:


> i hope indian forces kill these bloody terrorist quick as possible. just pray to Allah no innocent human loose his life.


and also pray that unlike last year no Indian official looses his job by narrating a story contradicting the official narrative ..

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Chand mukhra

DesertFox97 said:


> hey hey  u forgot passports


can you check if visa still valid

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Even they bring their Nikkah Namas in case of they being married if not birth certificate or Matric pass/fail certificate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Star Wars said:


> Also ...not to forget, Ajmal Kasab was actually Amar Singh and was an evil RSS agent.......


oh yea evil RSS and Kasab sign Yadev..



Chand mukhra said:


> can you check if visa still valid


they must have hidden themselves in Adnan Sami's luggage

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

Chand mukhra said:


> can you check if visa still valid


everything is up to date don't worry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chand mukhra

DesertFox97 said:


> everything is up to date don't worry


thank God otherwise i worrying if indian navy was sleeping again like last time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kickstarter101

Irfan Baloch said:


> oh yea evil RSS and Kasab sign Yadev..
> 
> 
> they must have hidden themselves in Adnan Sami's luggage



Stop making fun, otherwise it will soon be a troll fest from both sides.







The gunfire started at around 3:30 am and an official car was used to launch the attack.

PATHANKOT: At least four terrorists launched an attack on the Indian Air Force base in Punjab's Pathankot on Saturday morning, authorities said. Two of the terrorists have been killed.

The gunfire started at around 3:30 am, authorities said, adding that an official car was used to launch the attack. The incident is being seen as connected to the hijacking of a police car a day ago.

Gunfire is being heard from inside the air base and reports suggest the terrorists have been contained in a non-operational area of the facility.


The technical area where MiG 29 fighter aircraft and helicopters are kept is safe, officials said.

The National Security Guard has been called in, authorities said. Helicopters have also dispatched to the area for assistance in operation.

The attack comes within six months of the Gurdaspur terrorist strike where three terrorists equipped with grenades and AK-47s, opened fire in Dinanagar killing three civilians.

The terrorists were shot dead after a 12-hour long gun battle with the security forces in which four policemen were also killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Baloch

so looks like this will be a new year event from now on.
all terrorists will be killed before they can even open their mouths let alone open fire. all will have full documentations on them and this time unlike the stupid Indian coast guard official... everyone will adhere to official narrative. 

on serious note. congrats to Indians on intercepting the terror bid well in advance. hopefully only causalities will be the terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Paksanity

Donatello said:


> Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?



They have. Watch NDTV if you can. Attack is still in progress though. One SP police has also been abducted and they are linking it to this. It's Pakistan, ISI and Hafiz Saeed all over Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kickstarter101

Irfan Baloch said:


> so looks like this will be a new year event from now on.
> all terrorists will be killed before they can even open their mouths let alone open fire. all will have full documentations on them and this time unlike the stupid Indian coast guard official... everyone will adhere to official narrative.
> 
> on serious note. congrats to Indians on intercepting the terror bid well in advance. hopefully only causalities will be the terrorists



What are you going on about. 2 terrorists are alive and inside a building situtated in the base area. Op is ongoing. Please lets have a serious discussion especially by a person like you.


----------



## sathya

Someone trying to derail peace process ?

One side is being hit , _next will be the other side_.

Viola , NO PEACE.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sliver

if they are "contained" in a non-important building, is it possible to let them run out of ammo and try to get them alive? maybe then you will have some credible intel on what caused this attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Paksanity said:


> They have. Watch NDTV if you can. Attack is still in progress though. One SP police has also been abducted and they are linking it to this. It's Pakistan, ISI and Hafiz Saeed all over Indian media.


poor Indian officer. hope he lives to tell the tale. 
by the way what route did the terrorists take? this time I think they would have walked from Muridkay to Karachi then swam to Goa.. then walked all the way to Pathankot, got tired and ambushed by forces

last time they walked all the way up north to Kashmir and then walked all the way back down into Indian Punjab and then died before they could reach anywhere important.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

Kickstarter101 said:


> What are you going on about. 2 terrorists are alive and inside a building situtated in the base area. Op is ongoing. Please lets have a serious discussion especially by a person like you.



Some reports say inside the base, others say outside...we don't know yet...


----------



## Kickstarter101

UPDATE

NO DAMAGE TO AIRCRAFT

2 REMAINING TERRORIST HAVE BEEN CORNERED IN NON TECHNICAL AREA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sliver said:


> if they are "contained" in a non-important building, is it possible to let them run out of ammo and try to get them alive? maybe then you will have some credible intel on what caused this attack?


good idea.. just give the terrorists enough time to gather all their passports, visas, family tree, service cards, and letters and use the photocopiers to make copies for NDTV etc to help with their identification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kickstarter101

sathya said:


> Someone trying to derail peace process ?
> 
> One side is being hit , _next will be the other side_.
> 
> Viola , NO PEACE.



I hope India does not retaliate similarly. I would love to see the peace process continue. We can absorb a few strikes by desperate forces.


----------



## Paksanity

Irfan Baloch said:


> poor Indian officer. hope he lives to tell the tale.
> by the way what route did the terrorists take? this time I think they would have walked from Muridkay to Karachi then swam to Goa.. then walked all the way to Pathankot, got tired and ambushed by forces
> 
> last time they walked all the way up north to Kashmir and then walked all the way back down into Indian Punjab and then died before they could reach anywhere important.



There you go sir. News coming in that abducted SP Gurdaspur's phone was used to call handlers in Pakistan. Can you believe it?!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

2 down.. 2 to go. All equipments & aircrafts safe. No damage to any assets so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I am assuming NSG commandos are already in the scene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chand mukhra

Kickstarter101 said:


> What are you going on about. 2 terrorists are alive and inside a building situtated in the base area. Op is ongoing. Please lets have a serious discussion especially by a person like you.


buddy we are serious and keep praying for poor humans. because number one reason humanity, second if indian forces failed to kill them quick then all blames on pakistan. thats why I'm praying indian forces kill them quick that way indian forces and government will stay happy that they can defeat all pakistan attacks.


----------



## sathya

Kickstarter101 said:


> I hope India does not retaliate similarly. I would love to see thepeace process continue. We can absorb a few strikes by desperate forces.



It need not be by us, anyone who wants peace to get derailed.

Remember a article stating every time Indian PM visits pak , payback is in blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Irfan Baloch said:


>




a little too much to drink this new year ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chand mukhra

sathya said:


> Someone trying to derail peace process ?
> 
> One side is being hit , _next will be the other side_.
> 
> Viola , NO PEACE.


finally someone understands very well. thank God


----------



## Sliver

Irfan Baloch said:


> good idea.. just give the terrorists enough time to gather all their passports, visas, family tree, service cards, and letters and use the photocopiers to make copies for NDTV etc to help with their identification.


you made your point mate. saying the same thing too many times will only cause loss of potency of your point. Lets wait to see what intel they gather and show as proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kickstarter101

Chand mukhra said:


> buddy we are serious and keep praying for poor humans. because number one reason humanity, second if indian forces failed to kill them quick then all blames on pakistan. thats why I'm praying indian forces kill them quick that way indian forces and government will stay happy that they can defeat all pakistan attacks.



Sure it is being blamed on Pakistan. But look at the beoader picture. That is the peace process. After so many God damned years we have finally moved forward. I pray that we will quite,y absorb this attack and continue the peace process.
sadly I see right wing forces like Shiv Sena etc putting pressure on Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Star Wars said:


> a little too much to drink this new year ?


you need to change your status before the mods see it. @Irfan Baloch can you change this gys ststus and also can you delete your post from th previous thread thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Kickstarter101 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> NO DAMAGE TO AIRCRAFT
> 
> 2 REMAINING TERRORIST HAVE BEEN CORNERED IN NON TECHNICAL AREA.



Just as per the plan. Attack happening in the dark and terrorists easily neutralized without any damage


Star Wars said:


> I am assuming NSG commandos are already in the scene



Yes they reached the scene even before the commencement of the attack.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sliver said:


> you made your point mate. saying the same thing too many times will only cause loss of potency of your point. Lets wait to see what intel they gather and show as proof.


I know what you are saying.. i sorry just couldnt stop myself 
plot is the same. ok i will wait out for more 

over and out


----------



## scionoftheindus

Irfan Baloch said:


> and also pray that unlike last year no Indian official looses his job by narrating a story contradicting the official narrative ..


Pakistan is insignificant to India..you are neither an economic competitor nor a force that could become equal with us in any foreseen future...why would we carry out such attacks and blame you ?are you in your right state of mind? Do you know how silly you sound ?

PS:NDTV is reporting that jaish e mohammad of Pakistan maybe behind this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

Star Wars said:


> a little too much to drink this new year ?




Looks like someone is very happy to see us under attack.



Salman Zahidi said:


> Just as per the plan. Attack happening in the dark and terrorists easily neutralized without any damage
> 
> 
> Yes they reached the scene even before the commencement of the attack.


Attack started 3-4 hours ago.


----------



## sathya

Chand mukhra said:


> finally someone understands very well. thank God



Read my next post as well.

I am not ruling out your point too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Blue Marlin said:


> you need to change your status before the mods see it. @Irfan Baloch can you change this gys ststus and also can you delete your post from th previous thread thanks


sorry no can do..


----------



## Star Wars

Salman Zahidi said:


> e even before the commencement of the attack.


Attack started at 3:30am ....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Paksanity said:


> There you go sir. News coming in that abducted SP Gurdaspur's phone was used to call handlers in Pakistan. Can you believe it?!


Very irresponsible of them to bring Pakistan when its still going on and situation is not clear yet..They are very competent in jumping toward conclusion..this incident look very vague


----------



## Blue Marlin

Irfan Baloch said:


> sorry no can do..


why
does that mean your also gonna let the guy keep this as his status? "Certified Hindutvadi Terrorist"


----------



## JanjaWeed

NSG was waiting there to take the terrorists on. Terrorists neutralised on the outer cordon of the airforce base...far away from the technical area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paksanity

Irfan Baloch said:


> oh dam it
> so lame
> why dont these noob terrorists use another method
> 
> always predictable.



And there is more. Intelligence knew about attack a night before. Annnnd.....wait for it
They hijacked a vehicle just across international border and then abandoned the vehicle on the road!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

Indian intelligence fortunately knew about this plan last night and took enough precautions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

scionoftheindus said:


> Pakistan is insignificant to India..you are neither an economic competitor nor a force that could become equal with us in any foreseen future...why would we carry out such attacks and blame you ?are you in your right state of mind? Do you know how silly you sound ?
> 
> PS:NDTV is reporting that jaish e mohammad of Pakistan maybe behind this attack.


what fart was that?

PS.. read this ..

Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

scionoftheindus said:


> Indian intelligence fortunately knew about this plan last night and took enough precautions.



Big LOL.


----------



## Kickstarter101

-TERROR ALERT WAS ISSUED YESTERDAY.

-AIRBASE WAS ALERTED AND WAS READY. AIRCRAFTS WERE MOVED.

-GOVERNMENT OFFICIAL SAID, ATTACK IS BY FRINGE ELEMENTS AND WILL NOT CHANGE PEACE PROCESS.

NOW SEE THIS PAKISTANIS, THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OUR NATIONS. ATACKS BY YOUR TERRORISTS LOOK WEAK BECAUSE WE ARE ALWAYS PREPARED.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chand mukhra

Kickstarter101 said:


> Looks like someone is very happy to see us under attack.
> 
> 
> Attack started 3-4 hours ago.[/QU





Kickstarter101 said:


> Looks like someone is very happy to see us under attack.
> 
> 
> Attack started 3-4 hours ago.


no buddy we are not happy at all/ we are very sad. if this attack happened because of peace talk then i don't want this peace talk where innocent human have to sacrifice life.


----------



## sathya

scionoftheindus said:


> Indian intelligence fortunately knew about this plan last night and took enough precautions.



I think yes. Few moles, passing on IAF base photos, 
Arrest of spies, IB is very much on track. But not ahead .

Still could not prevent it from happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Blue Marlin said:


> why
> does that mean your also gonna let the guy keep this as his status? "Certified Hindutvadi Terrorist"


well if he wants to be then fine .. at least he wont blame us for banning him.

back to story 
I was just predicting the expected /scripted end of this story just like last time
Indians blew up the boat themselves and claimed that the "terrorists" did it to themselves but when an official narrated a differnt story, the poor guy got the chop.

Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune

I am sure this time, such discrepancy wont happen. I mean, the "terrorists" decided to use the phone of the abducted Indian official to call Pakistan seeking further instructions " ) what better way to identify themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Kickstarter101 said:


> -TERROR ALERT WAS ISSUED YESTERDAY.
> 
> -AIRBASE WAS ALERTED AND WAS READY. AIRCRAFTS WERE MOVED.
> 
> -GOVERNMENT OFFICIAL SAID, ATTACK IS BY FRINGE ELEMENTS AND WILL NOT CHANGE PEACE PROCESS.
> 
> NOW SEE THIS PAKISTANIS, THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OUR NATIONS.



Anyways such dramas will happen. Pakistan India has mistrust issues at astronomical level but at the end of the day both countries are need of peace for a greater good. Such incidents will come as speed breakers in the road leading to peace. Patience is the key.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Paksanity said:


> And there is more. Intelligence knew about attack a night before. Annnnd.....wait for it
> They hijacked a vehicle just across international border and then abandoned the vehicle on the road!


and used the phone of Indian officer to call ISI head to ask what to do next.

wonderful. even Americans never had such luck and dumb terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kickstarter101

Irfan Baloch said:


> I mean, the "terrorists" decided to use the phone of the abducted Indian official to call Pakistan seeking further instructions " ) what better way to identify themselves?




Look, the terrorists have nothing to hide. Any attack on India will be by Pakistan. Congo terrorists wont really attack us. So why hide. But they made this mistake by calling. Terror alert was issued yesterday due to this. Airbase ws ready.


----------



## Chand mukhra

sathya said:


> It need not be by us, anyone who wants peace to get derailed.
> 
> Remember a article stating every time Indian PM visits pak , payback is in blood.


absolutely buddy we know that. but some of us don't understand that and start bashing each other


----------



## Kickstarter101

Salman Zahidi said:


> Anyways such dramas will happen. Pakistan India has mistrust issues at astronomical level but at the end of the day both countries are need of peace for a greater good. Such incidents will come as speed breakers in the road leading to peace. Patience is the key.



Peace process will continue. I hope we see peace in my lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sliver

Salman Zahidi said:


> Anyways such dramas will happen. Pakistan India has mistrust issues at astronomical level but at the end of the day both countries are need of peace for a greater good. Such incidents will come as speed breakers in the road leading to peace. Patience is the key.



Spot on! The mistrust is being used by these elements. when you already "know" who you are going to blame, it doesnt matter who actually does this attack. But both sides should remember that the civilian govt and the civilian population on both sides largely agree on peaceful existence of each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

@Irfan Baloch 

No need to get anxious and lose your cool.

Let's just agree, who ever were behind this..
Rot in hell, either Pakistani or Indian.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

All i am hearing is two terrorist got killed from last one hour..


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Irfan Baloch said:


> what fart was that?
> 
> PS.. read this ..
> 
> Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune



Irfan Saheb, i hope this level of sarcasm will be allowed in case of an attack on Pakistani soil( God forbid any ) as well.

We know our media is pathetic and blames Pakistan on the drop of a hat but does that mean we should make fun of situations like these.


----------



## Kickstarter101

ONE INDIAN SECURITY OFFICER KILLED. HE WAS FIRST TO FACE THE TERRORISTS.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kickstarter101 said:


> Look, the terrorists have nothing to hide. Any attack on India will be by Pakistan. Congo terrorists wont really attack us. So why hide. But they made this mistake by calling. Terror alert was issued yesterday due to this. Airbase ws ready.


I mean something is called plausible deniability we never get that  our bases attacked and AWACs destroyed that were only risk to Indians .. but the terrorists never called or left their passports how bloody unfair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kickstarter101

Raja.Pakistani said:


> All i am hearing is two terrorist got killed from last one hour..


2 are in non technical area inside building. NSG called in to flush them out.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Irfan Saheb, i hope this level of sarcasm will be allowed in case of an attack on Pakistani soil( God forbid any ) as well.
> 
> We know our media is pathetic and blames Pakistan on the drop of a hat but does that mean we should make fun of situations like these.


only and only reason that the scumbags that are killed are terrorists
and there is no material loss

hence I was taking a liberty to joke a bit


understand the difference


----------



## Cyberian

Here we go, Hindu Extremists up to their dramabazi again.


----------



## Star Wars

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Irfan Saheb, i hope this level of sarcasm will be allowed in case of an attack on Pakistani soil( God forbid any ) as well.
> 
> We know our media is pathetic and blames Pakistan on the drop of a hat but does that mean we should make fun of situations like these.



Let him, nothing new really... usually starts with a denial and then they finally admit it was them...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kickstarter101 said:


> ONE INDIAN SECURITY OFFICER KILLED. HE WAS FIRST TO FACE THE TERRORISTS.


rest in peace. this is tragic if confirmed
ok no more jokes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

Irfan Baloch said:


> I mean something is called plausible deniability we never get that  our bases attacked and AWACs destroyed that were only risk to Indians .. but the terrorists never called or left their passports how bloody unfair



Sadly that would be the failure of your intelligence agencies that they could not pin point the source. Dont get angry that we have better inteligence forces who intercepted yesterdays call and saved all the aircrafts inthe base.


----------



## sathya

Kickstarter101 said:


> ONE INDIAN SECURITY OFFICER KILLED. HE WAS FIRST TO FACE THE TERRORISTS.





RIP

He made the supreme sacrifice


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Star Wars said:


> a little too much to drink this new year ?


I deleted this post after learning about the death of a security official.



sathya said:


> RIP
> 
> He made the supreme sacrifice


sometimes that makes the entire difference and buys time for the cavalry to arrive. 2 airport security guys in Karachi engaged the TTP terrorists for long enough for the SSGN commmandos to arrive 
although they died but delayed the terrorists long enough to get cornered and eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

4 down now. Terrorists completely neutralised now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chand mukhra

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Irfan Saheb, i hope this level of sarcasm will be allowed in case of an attack on Pakistani soil( God forbid any ) as well.
> 
> We know our media is pathetic and blames Pakistan on the drop of a hat but does that mean we should make fun of situations like these.


buddy we are not making fun. we we worrying that this will lead into new problems between pakistan and indian plus because they will use muslim names as identity that will cause more problem for muslim living in india and around the world. honestly we really sad and praying that indian forces kill these human waste as soon as possible


----------



## scionoftheindus

JanjaWeed said:


> 4 down now.


I hope they would catch at least one alive.


----------



## Kickstarter101

JanjaWeed said:


> 4 down now. Terrorists completely neutralised now.



All terrorists killed?


----------



## scionoftheindus

Irfan Baloch said:


> I deleted this post after learning about the death of a security official.
> 
> 
> sometimes that makes the entire difference and buys time for the cavalry to arrive. 2 airport security guys in Karachi engaged the TTP terrorists for long enough for the SSGN commmandos to arrive
> although they died but delayed the terrorists long enough to get cornered and eliminated.


Six soldiers are injured.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kickstarter101 said:


> 2 are in non technical area inside building. NSG called in to flush them out.


was it four or six terrorists?


----------



## Kickstarter101

TWO INDIAN SECURITY GUARDS UNACCOUNTED, MAYBE DEAD

FIRING ONGOING


----------



## H.B.

Irfan Baloch said:


> oh yea evil RSS and Kasab sign Yadev..
> 
> 
> they must have hidden themselves in Adnan Sami's luggage



Are you unhinged or is this your default state?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Irfan Baloch said:


> only and only reason that the scumbags that are killed are terrorists
> and there is no material loss
> 
> hence I was taking a liberty to joke a bit
> 
> 
> understand the difference



I do understand it , sir.

I am just hoping that things will be taken in a similar light note when tables will turn 


SUPARCO said:


> Here we go, Hindu Extremists up to their dramabazi again.



We are born this way. Deal with it .


----------



## friendly_troll96

Star Wars said:


> besides ..melon sized balls are quiet large..


not necessarily...


----------



## scionoftheindus

2 soldiers attained martyrdom.


----------



## Kickstarter101

GOVERNMENT CONFIRMING: PEACE PROCESS WILL CONTINUE!


That is very good!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

they identified the city of terrorist

bahwalpur lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

CONFIRMED 6 TERRORISTS TOTAL.


----------



## Chand mukhra

Kickstarter101 said:


> Sadly that would be the failure of your intelligence agencies that they could not pin point the source. Dont get angry that we have better inteligence forces who intercepted yesterdays call and saved all the aircrafts inthe base.


i agree with you but one thing left in question mark. u said your intelgence forces are better agree with you. you said inteligence forces intercepted yesterday call then how come they still enter? thats big question mark. that strongly prove how strong your intelligence forces are but i still respect your opinion that your forces are better.


----------



## Star Wars

Kickstarter101 said:


> CONFIRMED 6 TERRORISTS.



killed soon


----------



## scionoftheindus

The remaining 2 terrorists should be caught alive and shown to the world so that we could know where they are from.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.


These happen to stall the rising democratic face of pakistan specially when ever democratic government does anything positive related to India by its own without giving much importance to Army head!!

Modi;s travel to Pakistan on Sharif;s bday is not good digestion for PA. They are having diarrhea and they are creating nusience now.


----------



## Kickstarter101

Chand mukhra said:


> i agree with you but one thing left in question mark. u said your intelgence forces are better agree with you. you said inteligence forces intercepted yesterday call then how come they still enter? thats big question mark. that strongly prove how strong your intelligence forces are but i still respect your opinion that your forces are better.




I will explain. Yesterdays call intercepted. All aircrafts moved. Airbase was made ready. Only people on our side who died were the ones at the gate. The first responders. You do realise that exact time they will attack is not known, but a general time frame.

By the way, i did not intend a dick measuring contest regarding intelligence forces. I was just making a point for Baloch saheb.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683101629969641472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

scionoftheindus said:


> The remaining 2 terrorists should be caught alive and shown to the world so that we could know where they are from.




I guess we may finally use the gas we all have been talking about))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Robinhood Pandey said:


> I do understand it , sir.
> 
> I am just hoping that things will be taken in a similar light note when tables will turn
> 
> .


tales are turned and a an attack on Pakistani base is foiled like this one? yes I will understand if you guys joke about it if the only loss is the terrorists. 

now that we learn about a loss of a security personal so the joke time is over.
RIP to the dead soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chand mukhra

Kickstarter101 said:


> I will explain. Yesterdays call intercepted. All aircrafts moved. Airbase was made ready. Only people on our side who died were the ones at the gate. The first responders. You do realise that exact time they will attack is not known, but a general time frame.
> 
> By the way, i did not intend a dick measuring contest regarding intelligence forces. I was just making a point for Baloch saheb.


got it buddy truly respect


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kickstarter101 said:


> I guess we may finally use the gas we all have been talking about))


nerve gas or something? this is best solution but Pakistanis dont like using it as they can be sued by Amnesty international and face Pakistani human rights lawyer Asma Jahangir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

Irfan Baloch said:


> nerve gas or something? this is best solution but Pakistanis dont like using it as they can be sued by Amnesty international and face Pakistani human rights lawyer Asma Jahangir



Arrey no yaar, nerve gas. Seriously? 

The same type used by the Ruskies during the cinema siege. Anaesthetic gas, to tranquilize.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kickstarter101 said:


> Arrey no yaar, nerve gas. Seriously?
> 
> The same type used by the Ruskies during the cinema siege. Anaesthetic gas, to tranquilize.


thats what I mean to say either to subdue , make unconscious or kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Dawn still not reporting it


----------



## Kickstarter101

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats what I mean to say either to subdue , make unconscious or kill.



In this case, not to kill. But to arrest.



persona_non_grata said:


> Dawn still not reporting it


Because it is still not dawn in Pakistan.


----------



## IndoUS

Highly doubt they will capture any alive they would most likely blow themselves up, if this is a planned attack then they would most likely avoid being captured alive.


----------



## Kickstarter101

IndoUS said:


> Highly doubt they will capture any alive they would most likely blow themselves up, if this is a planned attack then they would most likely avoid being captured alive.


Gas gas gas gas gas


----------



## Vanamali

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.


That is because of competency of investing agencies. Might be, Pakistan should increase the accountability of your investigating agencies to get better results.


----------



## IndoUS

Kickstarter101 said:


> Gas gas gas gas gas


If they could then yes, but considering they didn't use any in other terrorists attacks I doubt they would go through it. Their priority right now is to protect the base and aircraft from getting damaged.


----------



## untitled

Kickstarter101 said:


> Because it is still not dawn in Pakistan.



there you go ..... Gunmen attack Indian air force base near Pakistan border - World - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

IndoUS said:


> If they could then yes, but considering they didn't use any in other terrorists attacks I doubt they would go through it. Their priority right now is to protect the base and aircraft from getting damaged.



Priority one is complete. The 2 have been isolated in a non technical building. They can be blown up by grenades anyways. But Indian forces are waiting seems like. There were talks of using gas to arrest suicidal terrorists.


----------



## Vanamali

Donatello said:


> Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?


Wait, let us collect proofs before taking the name of the terrorist organization. Without proof, passing buck is not possible in India. India is not Pakistan.


----------



## Kickstarter101

persona_non_grata said:


> there you go ..... Gunmen attack Indian air force base near Pakistan border - World - DAWN.COM



The headlines seems in a way to indicate Pakistani attack, subconcously I mean.


----------



## IndoUS

From what the news reporters are saying they have cornered the remaining terrorists in a domestic building/area and the NSG and Garuda have been brought in to clear the area of the remaining terrorists.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Vanamali said:


> Wait, let us collect proofs before taking the name of the terrorist organization. Without proof, passing buck is not possible in India. India is not Pakistan.


tell that to zion hamid


----------



## Kickstarter101

NDTV SAYS: 6 TERRORISTS ENTERED BUT ONLY 2 KILLED TILL NOW.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kickstarter101 said:


> Priority one is complete. The 2 have been isolated in a non technical building. They can be blown up by grenades anyways. But Indian forces are waiting seems like. There were talks of using gas to arrest suicidal terrorists.


gas was suggested in Pakistan but the terrorists come in gas masks too. although our security forces never get the chance to use them. terrorists finish the job fast kill or die fast.


----------



## atomix

Kickstarter101 said:


> Gas gas gas gas gas


Easier said than done. Even after kasab was captured during mumbai attack nothing much happened. Pakistan as usual will disown it, thats the advantage of using terrorists.


----------



## Sankpal

it was expected because dialogue was start...

need atleast 1terrorist alive....


----------



## Sankpal

it was expected because dialogue was start...

need to capture atleast 1terrorist alive....if not than kill


----------



## Kickstarter101

BBC BREAKING NOW






Gunmen have attacked an Indian air force base near the border with Pakistan, officials say.

Gunfire is being heard from inside the Pathankot air force base and army commando units and helicopters have been called in.

Early reports suggest at least four gunmen were involved and at least one of them has been killed.

Officials say a hijacked police car was used in the attack and the gunmen were wearing Indian army uniforms.

The incident comes just days after the Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his Pakistani counterpart, Nawaz Sharif, met in Lahore to launch a surprise peace initiative.

In August seven people were killed when gunmen stormed a police stationin nearby Gurdaspur district.

The three attackers in Gurdaspur were killed after a 12-hour standoff with police.


----------



## lightoftruth

Anyway it's an intelligence failure,atleast 1 bastard needs to be captured alive,heard alot about Doval sir let's see what he does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Quite a concerning development

Pakistan itself have delt with Terrorism attacks as such its concerning the attacks are becoming more organized and more elaborate

However , we can't speculate

Stealing a officer's car and then wearing offical army kits sounds quite familiar tactic used against Pakistani base , and specially late evening hours


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683115074949660672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683113926050115584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atomix

Tridibans said:


> BTW our terrorsits Shiv sena are so badass that they burn down flags and throw ink..... talk about violent mentality


Nuisance at the best. they are good for bashing up some unsuspecting bakras.



Kickstarter101 said:


> Gunmen


Western media at work , describing terrorists as gunmen for India. Well even Indian news agencies have to start calling french attackers simply as men having fun with guns or disturbed ppl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683116059755413504


----------



## Kickstarter101

Here are the 10 main developments:

The terrorists entered the air base, located 50 kilometers from the border with Pakistan and 200 kilometers from state capital Chandigarh, wearing military uniform. They reportedly used an official vehicle.
Firing began around 3:30 am and is still believed to be underway.
Sources say the terrorists have been contained in a "non-operational" area of the facility. The area where fighter aircraft and helicopters are kept is safe, officials have said.
The incident is believed to be connected to the hijacking of a police car a day ago.
The National Security Guard or the NSG has been called in for help.
Helicopters have also been dispatched to the area for assistance, senior police officials have said.
The attack is suspected to have been carried out by the terror outfit Jaish-e-Mohammed (JeM). Sources say the attackers were asked to destroy assets at the air base.
According to official sources, Intelligence inputs had warned of a possible terror attack at the base yesterday, following which the National Security Advisor held an urgent meeting with senior officials. The air chief and all concerned officers were also informed.
Following the alert, security was increased in the area. The NSG was alerted and additional police forces from Jammu and Kashmir were asked to be on standby.
The attack comes six months after another terror strike in Punjab's Gurdaspur, when three terrorists equipped with grenades and AK-47s opened fire in Dinanagar killing three civilians. The terrorists were shot dead after a 12-hour long gunbattle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683117618031534080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683117297448308738

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

Lol these guys honestly though they could steal some aircrafts


----------



## Kickstarter101

NDTV CONFIRMING ONLY 2 OF THE 6 TERRORISTS HAVE BEEN KILLED.



Ryuzaki said:


> Lol these guys honestly though they could steal some aircrafts




They intended to destroy some aircrafts.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683118887244709888


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well the 6 crew could have taken up few helicopters as these are relatively easy to fly or destroy planes/helicopters

What kind of planes / helicopters were stationed at the location I doubt anyone can fly a fighter jet


----------



## Ankit Kumar

The number of terrorists is around 7.


----------



## IndoUS

Some news channels are saying 4 and some 6 waiting


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well the 6 crew could have taken up few helicopters as these are relatively easy to fly or destroy planes/helicopters
> 
> What kind of planes / helicopters were stationed at the location I doubt anyone can fly a fighter jet


MIG 29, 21 and maybe some heavy lift helis.


----------



## Kickstarter101

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What kind of planes / helicopters were stationed at the location I doubt anyone can fly a fighter jet



Mig 29 but not sure about the chopper types.


----------



## thesolar65

The Encounter Ends. 4T are killed


----------



## Ankit Kumar

a forward operating base which often handles Mig29s mainly with Mig21s also. Mi17 and Alouttes also fly from here.


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well the 6 crew could have taken up few helicopters as these are relatively easy to fly or destroy planes/helicopters
> 
> What kind of planes / helicopters were stationed at the location I doubt anyone can fly a fighter jet


----------



## thesolar65

Now what did they achieve? Some bullets?


----------



## kalibr

as of now 4 terrorist is killed


----------



## Kickstarter101

LATEST:


----------



## AbRaj

Irfan Baloch said:


> and also pray that unlike last year no Indian official looses his job by narrating a story contradicting the official narrative ..


Please for the God's sake don't troll


----------



## kalibr

still some gun shots are going on from other side


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683119897803620353
So its not all peace talks maybe. 
I prefer a strong and disproportionate response with peace talks continuing.


----------



## Sankpal

4 killed may 2 left


----------



## Kickstarter101

BBC:





Image caption: Helicopters have been called in
Gunmen have attacked an Indian air force base near the border with Pakistan, officials say.

Gunfire is being heard from inside the Pathankot air force base and army commando units and helicopters have been called in. 

Two attackers were killed, said Indian Defence Ministry spokesman Nitin Wakankar. 

Officials say a hijacked police car was used in the attack and the gunmen were wearing Indian army uniforms.

The attack was launched at about 03:30 (22:00 GMT Friday) by four or five assailants, according to local news sources.

The incident comes just days after the Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his Pakistani counterpart, Nawaz Sharif, met in Lahore to launch a surprise peace initiative.

In August seven people were killed when gunmen stormed a police stationin nearby Gurdaspur district.

The three attackers in Gurdaspur were killed after a 12-hour standoff with police.

Pathankot air force base is about 430km (270 miles) north of the Indian capital, Delhi.

It lies on the road linking Indian-administered Kashmir with the rest of the country, near to the border with Pakistan.

Indian-administered Kashmir has seen a long-running insurgency against rule from Delhi, and Kashmir has been a flashpoint in relations between Pakistan and India for nearly 70 years.


----------



## kalibr

AbRaj said:


> Please for the God's sake don't troll



He is counter terror specialist, you don't troll ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683119897803620353
> So its not all peace talks maybe.
> I prefer a strong and disproportionate response with peace talks continuing.


 

NOOOOO

God please no response now. Give peace a chance.....


----------



## Sankpal

counter finished.....

report is coming all terrorist killed

4 terrorist killed


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683121011269582848



which choppers are these?


----------



## AbRaj

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Irfan Saheb, i hope this level of sarcasm will be allowed in case of an attack on Pakistani soil( God forbid any ) as well.
> 
> We know our media is pathetic and blames Pakistan on the drop of a hat but does that mean we should make fun of situations like these.


Yes he is trolling Mountain high at the pathetic incidents some people cry when the same incident happen in their house town
Very pity of him


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Some more pictures.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683121231512518656


----------



## Kickstarter101

Damn its true. Retired Air Marshal confirms emergency meet at Delhi HQ regarding 'disproportionately strong response'

WTF WTF, no.....i tweeted him my feelings. We need to give this peace process a chance. Hope they calm down.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Quite a strange motive


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.




You forgot the part when after a terrorist attack in Pakistan, Pakistani military officials show off, "Indian", made weapons, which India doesn't even produce. Very customary.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683122838874660865


----------



## sathya

Kickstarter101 said:


> NOOOOO
> 
> God please no response now. Give peace a chance.....



Taking out few terror camps, atleast those close to the border , will do world of favour.

That will take time to launch attack again.

We cannot intercept plans every time 
Imagine if we haven't got intelligence? Scale of our suffering.

We should push terror camps and launch pads far way from border as possible.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Kickstarter101 said:


> Damn its true. Retired Air Marshal confirms emergency meet at Delhi HQ regarding 'disproportionately strong response'
> 
> WTF WTF, no.....i tweeted him my feelings. We need to give this peace process a chance. Hope they calm down.



Talks will continue, so will the responses.


----------



## H.B.

So called counter terror experts running high on sarcasm and mirth and demanding a price of blood to even deem such events worthy of a modicum of seriousness.

Abominable soul really.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683123450018398208
Nice. Hope a message is sent and the talks to continue.


----------



## JanjaWeed

How apt this politoon sounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683124396152754176


----------



## SamantK

Nice of Irfan Sahib to preempt any linkage discovered after the terrorist pigs are dispatched to hell . 

Pakistan will play the victim card here too, Pakistan is a peaceful country, it does ot have a terrorist problem. There are no anti - India terrorist organization operating our of Pakistan. Ok 

Good story na?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683126338459324416


----------



## Kickstarter101

sathya said:


> Taking out few terror camps, atleast those close to the border , will do world of favour.
> 
> That will take time to launch attack again.
> 
> We cannot intercept plans every time
> Imagine if we haven't got intelligence? Scale of our suffering.
> 
> We should push terror camps and launch pads far way from border as possible.





Ankit Kumar said:


> Talks will continue, so will the responses.



What are the chances? You think there will be a military response?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Kickstarter101 said:


> What are the chances? You think there will be a military response?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683125404475985920It won't be overt. Just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

That was quick, what Is more important is our assets are safe.

@Irfan Baloch We enjoyed your trolling in the first few pages


----------



## H.B.

Reports that NSA directly overseeing operations and will brief the PM.


----------



## Pulsar

Irfan Baloch said:


> damn it
> 
> here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.


Relax bhai! No need to get pissed off if your LeT mercenaries are dead!!  Don't worry, we'll try and send them back in body bags so they get a 21 gun salute before they are burred in the land of the pure!


----------



## RISING SUN

At least 4 terrorist involved, 2 confirmed dead terrorists, 2 military men died, one severally bleeding military person sent to hospital in SHO vehicle, military choppers(MI 35) from the looks pressed for recon, special arial assets excluding UAV seen in air, prestitues going berserk on military and doing self post mortem of this ops handling. Overall damage seems far greater than what was expected initially. Saw garud commandoes also entering the base along with CO area.


----------



## Pulsar

Irfan Baloch said:


> wonderful. even Americans never had such luck and dumb terrorists.


You have!


----------



## Kickstarter101

Jan 02, 2016
08:50 (IST)
Update from Pathankot: 4 terrorists killed, 2 security personnel martyred in gun-battle at the Air Force base in Pathankot.

08:40 (IST)
Security deployed outside the Pathankot Air Force Base.


----------



## sathya

Kickstarter101 said:


> What are the chances? You think there will be a military response?



There is a thick threshold in our blood, I don't we ll give military response.

I wonder what Air Force guys can plan? 

It will be n all out war if they respond.
I think it's about security of bases.


Army can do the response.
Pinaka MBRL, graze the terror camps close to our border.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Equipment are safe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683128194048876545


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

4 bustards killed... Search ops on.


----------



## nair

Aap Kare tho chamatkaar aur hum Kar tho Balaalkaar!!!!!!



Water Car Engineer said:


> You forgot the part when after a terrorist attack in Pakistan, Pakistani military officials show off, "Indian", made weapons, which India doesn't even produce. Very customary.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Kickstarter101 said:


> -TERROR ALERT WAS ISSUED YESTERDAY.
> 
> -AIRBASE WAS ALERTED AND WAS READY. AIRCRAFTS WERE MOVED.
> 
> -GOVERNMENT OFFICIAL SAID, ATTACK IS BY FRINGE ELEMENTS AND WILL NOT CHANGE PEACE PROCESS.
> 
> NOW SEE THIS PAKISTANIS, THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OUR NATIONS. ATACKS BY YOUR TERRORISTS LOOK WEAK BECAUSE WE ARE ALWAYS PREPARED.


Hold your horses mister..calm down.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

More pics 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683128429688954880


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Could not even get in range of technical area... Killed right at the entrances


----------



## Kickstarter101

NDTV CONFIRMING GUNFIRE CONTINUEING, OPERATION STILL ONGOING.


----------



## RISING SUN

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683124396152754176


On the contrary damage is severe, let the actions die down, then everybody will get the details, less sensitive only. Number of dead soldiers is higher than the number of terrorists, that says a lot. Even after Intel inputs this happened, then terrorists were well armed for this mission and our personnel were slow initially. That can be acknowledged. I just miss my days 3 years back when I was there. Such a lovely place and when fighters take to sky in the middle of mountains, roaring is just so good, and now this attack. Sad day. RIP Indian soldiers.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Operation over ...according to sources..


----------



## Kickstarter101

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Hold your horses mister..calm down.




I use all caps only to give news i see on TV. Making it visible. I am the most calm fellow. I pray to God, our peace process continue.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Pics 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683129119291215872


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Irfan Baloch said:


> and used the phone of Indian officer to call ISI head to ask what to do next.
> 
> wonderful. even Americans never had such luck and dumb terrorists.


The game today is not how credible your story is rather how much power/soft power/media's firepower etc you have to project the story.
This is the area where we have been lagging behind.


----------



## mirage

Salman Zahidi said:


> RSS was quite after Modi's surprise visit perhaps preparing to give their own surprise.


maybe this is what pakistani friends perceive , but for surprises , they have to wait i guess , there will be many more surprises as work in progress is on for peace and tranquility for humanity , moreover eunuch anti Bharat khangressi's are out for long now .


----------



## RISING SUN

Kickstarter101 said:


> NDTV CONFIRMING GUNFIRE CONTINUEING, OPERATION STILL ONGOING.


Terrorists are well entrenched buddy, most probably by noon or afternoon only area might get cleared. Operations were still active few minutes back.


----------



## Kickstarter101

FRESH SHOTS IS BEING FIRED IN A NEW AREA. ARMY REDIRECTING TO THAT LOCATION.


----------



## sid426

Did Garudas neutralized the terrorists?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

RISING SUN said:


> Terrorists are well entrenched buddy, most probably by noon or afternoon only area might get cleared. Operations were still active few minutes back.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683130184740950017


----------



## nair

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Operation over ...according to sources..



Not yet....


----------



## RISING SUN

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Could not even get in range of technical area... Killed right at the entrances


You might enjoy being not informed is well a good thing. What has happened inside is way beyond many peoples expectations. Situation is really bad inside.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

unbiasedopinion said:


> These happen to stall the rising democratic face of pakistan specially when ever democratic government does anything positive related to India by its own without giving much importance to Army head!!
> 
> Modi;s travel to Pakistan on Sharif;s bday is not good digestion for PA. They are having diarrhea and they are creating nusience now.


For God's sake stop this nonsense.
PA behind everything.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

One terrorist arrested... Ab ayega maza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sankpal

yes, still continue...... may be 3 more left


----------



## RISING SUN

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683130184740950017


Government has effectively purged all the information flow and everybody is telling only what Establishment is saying. I believe it's a good thing. Don't you think!!!


----------



## Kickstarter101

AnnoyingOrange said:


> One terrorist arrested... Ab ayega maza



CONFIRMED?


----------



## Sankpal

AnnoyingOrange said:


> One terrorist arrested... Ab ayega maza



mazaa????????

2 jawan sahid and u r saying mazaa.....

this word not justify this time


----------



## sid426

Allow me to criticize the confused foreign policy of India vis a vis Pakistan. This attack is a result of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Kickstarter101 said:


> CONFIRMED?



No......


----------



## RISING SUN

AnnoyingOrange said:


> One terrorist arrested... Ab ayega maza


There might be more, Establishment is using delaying tactics to frustrate the terrorists. This way damage will be less(not really), but we will get some piece of important puzzles.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

RISING SUN said:


> Government has effectively purged all the information flow and everybody is telling only what Establishment is saying. I believe it's a good thing. Don't you think!!!



Well I know that about 4 days ago, reports about 12 terrorists had infiltrated and break away into two groups. So a lot more action left.


----------



## RISING SUN

Sankpal said:


> yes, still continue...... may be 3 more left


If my suspicion is correct, then there will beore than 6 terrorists involved, if we check past bigger terror attacks. If its true, then it will be long drawn battle.



Ankit Kumar said:


> Well I know that about 4 days ago, reports about 12 terrorists had infiltrated and break away into two groups. So a lot more action left.


Well what you know is somewhat correct, but numbers of terrorists is higher.


----------



## Kickstarter101

09:08 (IST)


4 Terrorists, 2 Soldiers Killed In Terror Attack At Air Base In Punjab: 10 Developments
At least six terrorists attacked an air force base in Punjab's Pathankot district on Saturday morning. Four terrorists have been killed and two security personnel have been martyred in the ensuing gunbattle.


----------



## RISING SUN

Sankpal said:


> mazaa????????
> 
> 2 jawan sahid and u r saying mazaa.....
> 
> this word not justify this time


Our casualties are much higher, but everything can't be told in public for obvious reasons.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

SamantK said:


> Nice of Irfan Sahib to preempt any linkage discovered after the terrorist pigs are dispatched to hell .
> 
> Pakistan will play the victim card here too, Pakistan is a peaceful country, it does ot have a terrorist problem. There are no anti - India terrorist organization operating our of Pakistan. Ok
> 
> Good story na?


Pakistan shoudnt let you play the victim either..


----------



## Ankit Kumar

RISING SUN said:


> If my suspicion is correct, then there will beore than 6 terrorists involved, if we check past bigger terror attacks. If its true, then it will be long drawn battle.
> 
> 
> Well what you know is somewhat correct, but numbers of terrorists is higher.



Seems you are correct, now foreign media too reporting its over. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683132570670792704


----------



## Moonlight

Hopefully this time they prove me wrong with not doing so. But I am just waiting to hear them blaming Pakistan.


----------



## RISING SUN

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Operation over ...according to sources..


Sorry but that's untrue. Confusion and diversion is being created right now.


----------



## ganesh623

At the opening of the thread, it was buzzing with the activity from pakistani member.
Some fellow @Irfan Baloch taking the troll to another level.
Its funny coz on such thread of terrorists attack on pakistan, all the members are expected to display the highest level of humanity and post the message only of condolences and pity.

Now that the news update is of all terrorists being killed these same fellows have avoided posting like plague. I bet them are reading though for some action to happen but ...


----------



## Edevelop

Could be Khalistan militants, Maoists, Kashmiri separatists or your own Muslims who are experiencing intolerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

at the end they will Blame Pakistan because when terrorist was eating a lays Pack while shooting at indian army and singing a hafiz saeed jehadi poem


----------



## AbRaj

Irfan Baloch said:


> I mean something is called plausible deniability we never get that  our bases attacked and AWACs destroyed that were only risk to Indians .. but the terrorists never called or left their passports how bloody unfair


But they left patterns and narratives, hope you understand as a military professional


----------



## Ankit Kumar

RISING SUN said:


> Our casualties are much higher, but everything can't be told in public for obvious reasons.



Yes, about 3 hours earlier the reports said 2 policemen too killed. So I assume the toll to be slightly higher. More info will be out in the evening.


----------



## Kickstarter101

ganesh623 said:


> At the opening of the thread, it was buzzing with the activity from pakistani member.
> Some fellow @Irfan Baloch taking the troll to another level.



He could not control his happyness and excitement. Hence his crazy trolling. Which by the way quite rare for him.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683133466473451520More similar reports.


----------



## ganesh623

cb4 said:


> Could be Khalistan militants, Maoists, Kashmiri separatists or your own Muslims who are experiencing intolerance.



ahh how you wish they are everybody else but pakistani citizens 

Well thats the first thought and common emotion of pakistan as a nation when the terrorists attack happens anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Real or ketchup one?


----------



## Kickstarter101

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683133466473451520More similar reports.



Confusing reports. 4 confirmed killed. Reports of total 6 terrorists. Its not over.


----------



## RISING SUN

sid426 said:


> Did Garudas neutralized the terrorists?


No, further this doesn't become a mess as I am fearing. There are many agencies on the ground now. Army, special units of police, garud commandoes, NSG from nearby location, air force and local authorities. Above that figher planes in air, on the ground, UAV, heli, and one large plane of air force in the air. Lot of people co-ordinating. First brigade commander, air force leader, anti terror head etc. Central control being taken from Delhi.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683135012355481600


----------



## Kickstarter101

Jan 02, 2016
09:15 (IST)
According to reports, Pathankot-Jammu highway has been sealed, Punjab and Jammu & Kashmir are on high alert.


----------



## RISING SUN

Kickstarter101 said:


> Confusing reports. 4 confirmed killed. Reports of total 6 terrorists. Its not over.


As I said government is playing deception game with many targets.


----------



## Parul

cb4 said:


> Could be Khalistan militants, Maoists, *Kashmiri separatists *or your own Muslims who are experiencing intolerance.



This has been done by Muslim Extremist, not by Khalistani or Maoists. Four of them already on their way to Hell.

There has been serious lapses in Security. The same people attacked Security Personal and others & ran, but no action was taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

RISING SUN said:


> As I said government is playing deception game with many targets.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683135686115917825Seems the government establishments have got an idea about the second lot of scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SmilingBuddha

cb4 said:


> Could be Khalistan militants, Maoists, Kashmiri separatists or your own Muslims who are experiencing intolerance.


denial is a very primitive defense mechanism ..but that is at an all time high with our eastern neighbors.Reality, morality and neurotic anxiety can also be attributed to this.


----------



## samlove

4 LET terrorist are dead and not a single fire since 7 am , combing operation is going , and i am seeing it live , congrats to our forces , but respect to martyr for 2 air force personals


----------



## utraash

WebMaster said:


> Who are these people Naxiles?


Must be angels from western border....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 313baberali

Chand mukhra said:


> some people attack on indian air base (pathan kot) according to ary news.


A self indian created one to just run away from peace talks


----------



## Kickstarter101

High Security in Pathankot: Choppers involved in the operation at Air Force Station


----------



## samlove

Kickstarter101 said:


> High Security in Pathankot: Choppers involved in the operation at Air Force Station



mi 35 is involved in search operation and also uav , now dhruv is also thr


----------



## cerberus

313baberali said:


> A self indian created one to just run away from peace talks


Self created 2 soldiers has been martyred


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Mig21s were based there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683137329528098816


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cerberus said:


> Self created 2 soldiers has been martyred



Ignore him brother.


----------



## samlove

313baberali said:


> A self indian created one to just run away from peace talks


i dont think as call was traced was made from SP phone after taking his cars and phone from him to their caretakers in pakistan , since then phone was on surveillance ,


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683137926616629248


----------



## Force Awakens

Its good that the army has contained the terrorists, coz reports suggest they came for a lot of destruction.So thecterroeists failed in their plans


----------



## samlove

Ankit Kumar said:


> Mig21s were based there.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683137329528098816


also mi 35


----------



## RISING SUN

samlove said:


> mi 35 is involved in search operation and also uav , now dhruv is also thr


MI 35 and UAV were for recon while Dhruv and plane like C135 was for para drop there. No shots fired from the air till now. And yes mission is still not over.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Alpha BeeTee said:


> For God's sake stop this nonsense.
> PA behind everything.


That was a reply to @Irfan Baloch , I quoted who has put lots of sarcastic posts on this event even when there is fight still going on. He is the one who started putting nonsense comments.


----------



## Mrc

this is an elaborate attempt to derail the peace talks...
RIP soldiers

i hope sanity sill prevail...

(but i seriously doubt that).....


----------



## Force Awakens

No Damage to any aircraft, buildings,vehicles or other assets: IAF Spokesperson.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683140630751637504


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Terrorist calls traced back to bahalwalpur Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683142628590813184


----------



## Kickstarter101

Mrc said:


> this is an elaborate attempt to derail the peace talks...
> RIP soldiers
> 
> i hope sanity sill prevail...
> 
> (but i seriously doubt that).....




I dont doubt that. Sanity will prevail and peace talks will go ahead. Mark my words.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683142265703809024


----------



## cerberus

ASHARR said:


> Bravoo. Freedom fighters.


Punjab is official indian state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASHARR

Kickstarter101 said:


> They dont do suicide attack. Infact Shiv Sena who are the most right wing, more than RSS, throws ink as their highest level of attack.


Yeah and aliens kills thousands in riots .


----------



## Ankit Kumar

ASHARR said:


> Bravoo. Freedom fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> Same for A** attack and you all loose your Shit out.Don't burn so much Mr Brainfart. You show your moron self here by this nothing else. Your farther must have been repenting now why didn't he used a contraceptive that unfortunate night.
Click to expand...


----------



## supereffect

it will impact indo- pak relation....Again


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683143739879981056


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

JEM bahalwalpur pakistan connected to the attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supereffect

AnnoyingOrange said:


> JEM bahalwalpur pakistan connected to the attack


2014 ISI agent caught there air base for giving info


----------



## Mrc

i dont think its in any one's interest to let non state actors dictate the terms of relationships...

deep soul searching needs to be done by both sides....
i am sure if there is evidence pakistan will take action....
alternatively a knee jerk response declaring pakistan and its state institutions responsible should also stop....


----------



## vayuputhra

RIP to the dead soldiers and police, death to these terrorists, this is a good lesson to the security establishment, I will watch what will be the response of modi and NSA, or they they will turn out to be the same nostalgic advani type, or after becoming PM has he become a saint, will he show to the world that India is strong, now this is the first test for this govt
Hope it ends now and peace prevails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Ankit Kumar

AnnoyingOrange said:


> JEM bahalwalpur pakistan connected to the attack




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683136519406764034


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

India is crying as usual.. they have no fact and figures and blaming Pakistan...
When Pakistan never blame india right away till they have proves.. after modi left there was mardan bomb blast Pak never blame direct.. they will receive calls they will find tooth paste chips pakistani shpping bags from terrorists...
No one can go throw IB without BSF permission cuz indian side they have fence drone snipers and dogs to protect.
Indian media is making alot of money by advertizment inbetween this serious news..
What the hell... how serious is this where i get 10 minutes advertizment between report and analyzer..huf


----------



## Sankpal

ASHARR said:


> Bravoo. Freedom fighters.



do u need to also appreciate freedom fighters they attacked your army school and killed children's.....

what a loser u are?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## supereffect

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683136519406764034


here naved friend arrived


----------



## Kickstarter101

Sheikh Rauf said:


> When Pakistan never blame india right away till they have proves..



And the whole world laughs at your dossiers and proofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dadeechi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

ASHARR said:


> Bravoo. Freedom fighters.





Sankpal said:


> do u need to also appreciate freedom fighters they attacked your army school and killed children's.....
> 
> what a loser u are?



This is the true feeling of most Pakistanis. They know these are Pakistani terrorists. And they love it. Just look at Irfan Baloch's happiness at the begining of this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar

RIP Bravehearts.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683145880388538369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

Sheikh Rauf said:


> India is crying as usual.. they have no fact and figures and blaming Pakistan...
> When Pakistan never blame india right away till they have proves.. after modi left there was mardan bomb blast Pak never blame direct..
> When right away indian media is usually blame Pakistan...



Dude, its not only India that blames Pakistan for harbouring terrorists to attack its neighbours. Its Ok if u don't believe Indian, but what about Afghans? Chinese, Iranians, US, the UN??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supereffect

Sheikh Rauf said:


> India is crying as usual.. they have no fact and figures and blaming Pakistan...
> When Pakistan never blame india right away till they have proves.. after modi left there was mardan bomb blast Pak never blame direct..
> When right away indian media is usually blame Pakistan...


coz terriost call to pakistan..lol and GPS location also from pak


----------



## utraash

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683136519406764034


Philanthropy from western side must not be suspected....


----------



## Dragon4

This thread is enough to showcase double standards of our neighbors. Sick apologists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@RISING SUN 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683146458493665280
I said that. There is a second group too, more action .

Emergency meetings


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683109428342603777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683147009193201664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Sheikh Rauf

AyanRay said:


> Dude, its not only India that blames Pakistan for harbouring terrorists to attack its neighbours. Its Ok if u don't believe Indian, but what about Afghans? Chinese, Iranians, US, the UN??


Is UN a country... ... matter fact chines thanks Pakistan by helping them to get rid of their terrorist.. Sri Lankan thanks Pakistan.. we dont have rangers in 700km border with Iran... 
Its indiawhos crying and crying why dont u leave Afghanistan and there will be peace there too as it was before..
Keep crying cuz this time even media cant make any point... 
We had bomb blast right after modi left... 
I guess it was indian planned..


----------



## samlove

RISING SUN said:


> MI 35 and UAV were for recon while Dhruv and plane like C135 was for para drop there. No shots fired from the air till now. And yes mission is still not over.



actually i am seeing this live with my eyes so , now i can say its almost over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## supereffect

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Is UN a country... ... matter fact chines thanks Pakistan by helping them to get rid of their terrorist.. Sri Lankan thanks Pakistan.. we dont have rangers in 700km border with Iran...
> Its indiawhos crying and crying why dont u leave Afghanistan and there will be peace there too as it was before..
> Keep crying cuz this time even media cant make any point...
> We had bomb blast right after modi left...
> I guess it was indian planned..


terrirost call 4 times to pakistan...ALL DEAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

One Garuda security Commando and one security personal of Defense core are 2 security personals whom are martyred in Today's Attack


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

supereffect said:


> coz terriost call to pakistan..lol and GPS location also from pak



 its so easy to change ur ip adress.. do u know hacking... get smart.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683145727959117824


----------



## supereffect

Sheikh Rauf said:


> its so easy to change ur ip adress.. do u know hacking... get smart.


lol terriost is hacker tooo lol what a advance UNIT


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683148502566764544


----------



## Jamwal's

Commendable Job by security forces,though 2 of our Air Force jawans martyred.

All the pigs have been killed,the ball is now in our court,and this time our retaliation should be fully justified.Also Modi should've smell the coffee by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683148831920230400


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## samlove

Sheikh Rauf said:


> its so easy to change ur ip adress.. do u know hacking... get smart.


they made call from SP phone whose car they grabbed , phone was put immediately on surveillance and tht how they came to know


----------



## utraash

All hail to evolution of philanthropy of "Good terrorism" ...... Roots of good terrorism are not hidden ....


----------



## supereffect

Jamwal's said:


> Commendable Job by security forces,though 2 of our Air Force jawans martyred.
> 
> All the pigs has been killed,the ball is now in our court,and this time our retaliation should be fully justified.Also Modi should've smell the coffee by now.


well in new delhi therer si RAW/NSA meeting going on about terrisot which come from neighbour


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

supereffect said:


> terrirost call 4 times to pakistan...ALL DEAD


Ultimatily they sud have... but india wanted to create a drama they did..
We caught indian amo in Karachi airport atrach in 2015 what happend nothing.. they called india 12 times what happend nothing 40 people died in that incident what happend nothing.... same thing..Nothing gonna happen .some of ur analyst gonna bash on Pak to stay in media india can use if it was happen by election... they cant pressureize or threat Pak anymore


----------



## SpArK

Pathankot Gurdaspur border is a tough terrain with water bodies and has section where its not fully fenced.

These sort of attacks helps to plug the holes and rearrange security apparatus.

Freedom fighters will be mass produced and will be exported as its hard to find a job and these uneducated get easily manipulated and they are quite expendables.

All you need is .. teach them shout louder/harder , teach them how to fire bullets and send them across to kill people or get blown for their masters and attain heaven.

Then the next batch comes.... its a constant process ..... all for freedom ...since decades and will go on for some more time...

The issue now is.. if a whole batch of freedom fighters are dispatched then the waiting period for the next batch will take some time as the next batch will need time to grow up as those guns are too heavy and climate and terrain too harsh for the kids.... 

Hence freedom fighters will be coming every now and then in small batches and they will be attaining freedom from the face of the earth in regular intervals.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dadeechi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supereffect

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Ultimatily they sud have... but india wanted to create a drama they did..
> We caught indian amo in Karachi airport atrach in 2015 what happend nothing.. they called india 12 times what happend nothing 40 people died in that incident what happend nothing.... same thing..Nothing gonna happen .some of ur analyst gonna bash on Pak to stay in media india can use if it was happen by election... they cant pressureize or threat Pak anymore


ALL PIG DEAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

samlove said:


> they made call from SP phone whose car they grabbed , phone was put immediately on surveillance and tht how they came to know



Typical inbreds with low IQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

RIP Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Jamwal's said:


> Commendable Job by security forces,though 2 of our Air Force jawans martyred.
> 
> All the pigs have been killed,the ball is now in our court,and this time our retaliation should be fully justified.Also Modi should've smell the coffee by now.


Yea enough with this terrorist drama... mody promise to retaliate instead of sending love letters... ..
How long india gonna use afghan for terrorism in Pak..


----------



## nair

I hope this doesn't stop the peace process in any way...... NSA's should talk to each other, and probably can introspect..... This is not the first time there are efforts from fringe elements to sabotage the peace effort, this is not going to be the last either....... 

But Modi and his govt will be closely watched to see how they handle this..... Because We all remember his famous dialogue, "Gun fire and/explosions and talks cant go simultaneously"


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## samlove

Kickstarter101 said:


> Typical inbreds with low IQ.


wht?


----------



## Parul

dadeechi said:


> View attachment 284298



RIP. May your families find solace in your sacrifice for the Motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683144296174895104


----------



## Jamwal's

supereffect said:


> well in new delhi therer si RAW/NSA meeting going on about terrisot which come from neighbour


Do you any doubt, Punjab is one of the most prosperous region in the entire subcontinent, off course it's the misfortune of Bhartiya Punjabis to share the Border with Punjabi Taliban.

Almost every security experts of our country warned about the major imminent terrorist attack,since Modi's stupid visit,and shitty Aman ki Asha.

Let wait and watch,what's the degree of our response,it should be disproportionate response, to prove why we elected Modi.


----------



## Spectre

SpArK said:


> Pathankot Gurdaspur border is a tough terrain with water bodies and has section where its not fully fenced.
> 
> These sort of attacks helps to plug the holes and rearrange security apparatus.
> 
> Freedom fighters will be mass produced and will be exported as its hard to find a job and these uneducated get easily manipulated and they are quite expendables.
> 
> All you need is .. teach them shout louder/harder , teach them how to fire bullets and send them across to kill people or get blown for their masters and attain heaven.
> 
> Then the next batch comes.... its a constant process ..... all for freedom ...since decades and will go on for some more time...
> 
> The issue now is.. if a whole batch of freedom fighters are dispatched then the waiting period for the next batch will take some time as the next batch will need time to grow up as those guns are too heavy and climate and terrain too harsh for the kids....
> 
> Hence freedom fighters will be coming every now and then in small batches and they will be attaining freedom from the face of the earth in regular intervals.



This was expected after the peace overtures. India Pakistan conflict is bread&butter for many stakeholders.

Anyway - while I mourn for our Jawans & wish the casualties weren't there, these kind of attacks also keeps our forces sharp and on the edge. One thing which is interesting is the target selection - usual MO is to go after soft civilian targets for maximum destruction, casualties, publicity and air-time. Attacking military instalments is rare outside of J&K.

Regards


----------



## utraash

Sheikh Rauf said:


> its so easy to change ur ip adress.. do u know hacking... get smart.


Very true.... Then you must confess OBL n American forces were smarter than you ppl buddy.....


----------



## Kickstarter101

samlove said:


> wht?


They stole SP's phone and made calls to Pakistan for instructions from their handlers. Lol. Ofcourse the phone was put under monitoring immediately. Hence foiling the attempt to destroy our aircrafts at the base.


----------



## shah1398

After pretending to world that we want good relations with Pakistan, India had to bring an early end to the recent talks drama by putting blame on Pakistan for something as usual. This has been happening always and is always part of script.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683147461645316096


----------



## Kickstarter101

shah1398 said:


> After pretending to world that we want good relations with Pakistan, India had to bring an early end to the recent talks drama by putting blame on Pakistan for something as usual. This has been happening always and is always part of script.



The Government confirmed, peace talks will continue.


----------



## nair

Spectre said:


> This was expected after the peace overtures. India Pakistan conflict is bread&butter for many stakeholders.



I Agree they will do everything to sabotage the peace efforts.... Even though we all expected this But i would say they were pretty quick.....and i see they have changed their tactics, They used to infiltrate and used to spend time here before they attack, these days it is either the same day of with in few days..... But they had good intel, or these guys goofed up in their plan alerting the agencies either way it was for good for us


----------



## supereffect

[QUOTE="shah1398, post: 8046383, member: 168705"This has been happening always and is always part of script.[/QUOTE]
2 our great soilder passed and you said its SCRIPTED...thats y indian dont trust you


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Jamwal's

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Yea enough with this terrorist drama... mody promise to retaliate instead of sending love letters... ..
> How long india gonna use afghan for terrorism in Pak..


Ask Afghans to close our consultes,unlike some nationalities,no Indian is going to Afghanistan to carry out terror incident in Pakistan.

Have you ever heard of any Indian,who blown himself up recently ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683147461645316096



This statement makes sense,


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683151937672331264
need more than just statements.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

utraash said:


> Very true.... Then you must confess OBL n American forces were smarter than you ppl buddy.....



Regarding OBL seems like india cries more than us... media creating hype and analysts trying to do nothing but blame Pak... 
India sud take this to international criminal court simply... instead of cry out loud..
I am curious to see what modi gonna do?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kickstarter101

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683151937672331264
> need more than just statements.


We will do nothing in retaliation, as always.


----------



## utraash

shah1398 said:


> After pretending to world that we want good relations with Pakistan, India had to bring an early end to the recent talks drama by putting blame on Pakistan for something as usual. This has been happening always and is always part of script.


Exactly.... India is drama queen..... 
Philanthropy can only flourish at the axis of Indus while OBL were the true practitioner ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Although we have 2 martyred today and an effort to destabilize the most prosperous State today,i am happy that Modi's Aman ka Tamasha came to an early end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Kickstarter101 said:


> We will do nothing in retaliation, as always.


i doubt so,its on a Air base.


----------



## Vyom

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Yea enough with this terrorist drama... mody promise to retaliate instead of sending love letters... ..
> How long india gonna use afghan for terrorism in Pak..



I'll be disappointed if they don't.



shah1398 said:


> After pretending to world that we want good relations with Pakistan, India had to bring an early end to the recent talks drama by putting blame on Pakistan for something as usual. This has been happening always and is always part of script.


 Just Like Kargil ?


----------



## Kickstarter101

lightoftruth said:


> i doubt so,its on a Air base.



What do you have in mind?

There were twitter chatter about a 'disproportionately large retaliation' during Delhi Air Force HQ meeting.


----------



## Jamwal's

utraash said:


> Exactly.... India is drama queen.....
> Philanthropy can only flourish at the axis of Indus while OBL were the true practitioner ....


9/11 Jew conspiracy

26/11 Inside Job

Parliament Attack,Gurdaspur attack etc all were inside jobs.

There is no such thing as Punjabi Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

nair said:


> I Agree they will do everything to sabotage the peace efforts.... Even though we all expected this But i would say they were pretty quick.....and i see they have changed their tactics, They used to infiltrate and used to spend time here before they attack, these days it is either the same day of with in few days..... But they had good intel, or these guys goofed up in their plan alerting the agencies either way it was for good for us



This has to do with the crumbling support infrastructure for these terrorists within India. Not many are aware but the Indian surveillance and counter terrorists agencies are improving by leaps and bounds. All the suspected cells are under heavy scrutiny which makes it difficult for the terrorists to survive and plan for attacks deep within India. 

Regarding Intel - they are capitalizing on whatever good intel they had before the net tightens further and all information flow is stopped as evidenced by the frequent exposure of enemy assets. Attacking Airforce Base seems like a last ditch desperate attempt to salvage whatever they can from the existing intelligence cache before the gaps are closed. 

Second analysis which can be derived is that the support for Anti-India activities in Pakistan itself is decreasing, it is the lack of institutional support which has compelled the terrorist blocks intertwined with Pakistan deep state to stage this attack in hope for conflict escalation. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Regarding OBL seems like india cries more than us... media creating hype and analysts trying to do nothing but blame Pak...
> India sud take this to international criminal court simply... instead of cry out loud..
> I am curious to see what modi gonna do?


No need, hafu baba is declared philanthropist by UN too.... 
The United Nations also declared Jama'at-ud-Da'wah a terrorist organisation in December 2008 and Hafiz Saeed a terrorist as its leader.[13]

The return of Masood Azhar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Regarding OBL seems like india cries more than us... media creating hype and analysts trying to do nothing but blame Pak...
> India sud take this to international criminal court simply... instead of cry out loud..
> I am curious to see what modi gonna do?



ah.. I am saving this Quote.


----------



## lightoftruth

Kickstarter101 said:


> What do you have in mind?
> 
> There were twitter chatter about a 'disproportionately large retaliation' during Delhi Air Force HQ meeting.



don't know ,nothing overt i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## utraash

Jamwal's said:


> 9/11 Jew conspiracy
> 
> 26/11 Inside Job
> 
> Parliament Attack,Gurdaspur attack etc all were inside jobs.
> 
> There is no such thing as Punjabi Taliban.


Bhai can't argue with ppl you who has succumbed to philanthropy .... Everything becomes insider's job else western/Indian conspiracy to sully the reputation of nation which sheltered OBL....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## ganesh623

Mrc said:


> this is an elaborate attempt to derail the peace talks...
> RIP soldiers
> 
> i hope sanity sill prevail...
> 
> (but i seriously doubt that).....


Sanity cannot prevail when you have not so sane people like below.



ASHARR said:


> Bravoo. Freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Counterpunch

Donatello said:


> Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?


One security personnel "believes" the attackers are from JeM  He used the phrase "hamara Khayal hai" in an interview to AFP. So that pretty much confirms that they are from Jaish e Muhammad and obviously backed by ISI. Enough evidence to make the world believe that India wanted peace as shown by Modi's visit to Lahore but Pakistan wants trouble as shown by this attack. Just saying :p

بھارتی فضائیہ کے اڈے پر مسلح افراد کا حملہ، چھ افراد ہلاک - BBC Urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## jaunty

I was expecting something like this after Modi's visit, didn't take long.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## asad71

Very bold re-entry of Khalistan FFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD

The most competent agencie are indians within minutes even before the attack is finished they have already finished all their investigation.Americans and Europens should come for training here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## AbRaj

Mrc said:


> i dont think its in any one's interest to let non state actors dictate the terms of relationships...
> 
> deep soul searching needs to be done by both sides....
> i am sure if there is evidence pakistan will take action....
> alternatively a knee jerk response declaring pakistan and its state institutions responsible should also stop....


Why dont Pakistan government dismantle the terrorists hubs in PDF, why you people are giving chance to these terrorist scumbags to derail peace and initiate a war again


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SpArK said:


>




You heartless Sanghi.

Look my fellow Indians intollerance is on rise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

They are always carrying passports, ID cards packed in a bomb / fire proof packaging, never forget these things before attack. 
Did they need to enter next world with these crap ?

Modi visit to Afghanistan then suddenly visit Lahore then attack, daal mien kuch tou kala hey..After getting assurance from Afghan intelligence that they will help more attacks inside Pakistan during any conflict with India May be Modi visit Lahore to show he is ready for peace but Pakistan back stab them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbRaj

Sheikh Rauf said:


> India is crying as usual.. they have no fact and figures and blaming Pakistan...
> When Pakistan never blame india right away till they have *proves*.. after modi left there was mardan bomb blast Pak never blame direct.. they will receive calls they will find tooth paste chips pakistani shpping bags from terrorists...
> No one can go throw IB without BSF permission cuz indian side they have fence drone snipers and dogs to protect.
> Indian media is making alot of money by advertizment inbetween this serious news..
> What the hell... how serious is this where i get 10 minutes advertizment between report and analyzer..huf


Not proof but pattern and narratives


----------



## Sipahi

Gamer-X said:


> The most competent agencie are indians within minutes even before the attack is finished they have already finished all their investigation.Americans and Europens should come for training here



Why only Americans and Europeans ????

They don't have to work further after blaming Pakistan. Haramkhoron k pait bare ho rhe hain bs


----------



## Jamwal's

Punjab police at the scene


----------



## utraash

dadeechi said:


> View attachment 284315


Nothing befitting will be given from our side .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> Very bold re-entry of Khalistan FFs.



A_sad Miah, this is the work of Muslim Extremists. These attacks ain't carried by Khalistani Terrorist. You'll soon see Pics of 4 scumbags killed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chand mukhra

man honestly i don't understand these terrorist and indian blames or proof you wanna call. every time these terrorist come miles away from pakistan, defeat their number one intelingece forces, navy, army, air force, radars, and plus new advance sams or whatever system they call. but they will leave silly proofs. this time i guess their person phone was out of balance or out of coverage or may be battery was dead or may be they lost their person phone and had to use someones phone to let back in pakistan know that they are going to attack. come on guys be mature just blame pakistan but dont use these kinds of blames that makes you look bad. i understand pakistan is not in same level as you guys believe but atlas you guys don't do. again not disrespecting anybody or insulting india or pakistan just reminding people use your common sense and watch how world fooling both countries.realize your enemies and safe public because after all both sides we have humans living and every terroroist attack leads to innocents life. thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ganesh623

shah1398 said:


> After pretending to world that we want good relations with Pakistan, India had to bring an early end to the recent talks drama by putting blame on Pakistan for something as usual. This has been happening always and is always part of script.



You know what is also the part of script.
Going into automatic denial mode, hailing attackers as freedom fighters, and not co-operating with india for bringing the masterminds to the books.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Neuro

Pakistan existence is a threat for India ,wen fellow Indians and Chaiwala PM understand it I don't know. PM surprise trip cost two Indian lives...........No peace/economic talks with Pakistan forever.


----------



## Kickstarter101

Neuro said:


> Pakistan existence is a threat for India ,wen fellow Indians and Chaiwala PM understand it I don't know. PM surprise trip cost two Indian lives...........No peace/economic talks with Pakistan forever.



This pain is temporary. If the peace process succeeds there wont be any more deaths. In the long run, many more lives will be saved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Neuro said:


> Pakistan existence is a threat for India ,wen fellow Indians and Chaiwala PM understand it I don't know. PM surprise trip cost two Indian lives...........No peace/economic talks with Pakistan forever.


it seem chai wala really disappointed his Hinduvata followers who believed in his anti Pak rhetoric before elections


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Chand mukhra

Kickstarter101 said:


> This pain is temporary. If the peace process succeeds there wont be any more deaths. In the long run, many more lives will be saved.


absolutly


----------



## Kickstarter101

BREAKING: FRESH GUNSHOTS!!


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683160315987546112


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Gamer-X said:


> The most competent agencie are indians within minutes even before the attack is finished they have already finished all their investigation.Americans and Europens should come for training here


Exactly
Their scripted story and this blame game seem like Phantom and agent vinod

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683159307857207296


----------



## asad71

Parul said:


> A_sad Miah, this is the work of Muslim Extremists. These attacks ain't carried by Khalistani Terrorist. You'll soon see Pics of 4 scumbags killed today.




Nobody will believe Indians, as nobody does. This is purely the work of Khalistanis. Otherwise penetration/infiltration to this high security base would be impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Spectre said:


> This has to do with the crumbling support infrastructure for these terrorists within India. Not many are aware but the Indian surveillance and counter terrorists agencies are improving by leaps and bounds. All the suspected cells are under heavy scrutiny which makes it difficult for the terrorists to survive and plan for attacks deep within India



I think our intelligence over all can be seen in 2 sections..... Before 26/11 and After 26/11, After 26/11 the shock what they got changed their approach and i guess we started looking internally more than externally, and probably a reason why we did not have any serious incidents of terror since then........ I hope they keep this approach and try to be ahead of them rather than becoming complacent.....



Spectre said:


> Regarding Intel - they are capitalizing on whatever good intel they had before the net tightens further and all information flow is stopped as evidenced by the frequent exposure of enemy assets. Attacking Airforce Base seems like a last ditch desperate attempt to salvage whatever they can from the existing intelligence cache before the gaps are closed.



There were reports of Spy being caught leaking info of this airbase in 2014....Yes there are several counter intelligence operation happening, hopefully they will dry up the leak soon.....



Spectre said:


> Second analysis which can be derived is that the support for Anti-India activities in Pakistan itself is decreasing, it is the lack of institutional support which has compelled the terrorist blocks intertwined with Pakistan deep state to stage this attack in hope for conflict escalation.



I hope Modi and sharif has the confidence in each other, and if reports are to be believed the peace effort is been approved if not initiated by PA, If PA is involved then obviously ISI also will be in the loop, with that the only people left out is HS and his friends..... Well they will try their luck, but i guess with out enough support they cannot do much.....


----------



## Sugarcane

dadeechi said:


> View attachment 284321



What a disappointment, I expected gadgets more advance than gps found last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Raja.Pakistani

The encounter that started around 3:30 am this morning has ended, a senior Punjab police officer has been quoted as saying by news agency the Press Trust of India.
Pathankot is a key air base for MiG-21 Bison fighters and Mi-35 attack helicopters, located 50 kilometers from the border with Pakistan and 200 kilometers from state capital Chandigarh. The terrorists entered the air base in an official vehicle. They were wearing military uniform.
Intelligence inputs had warned about a possibility of an attack at the base yesterday. The terrorists were contained in periphery of the air base. The area where fighter aircraft and helicopters are kept is safe, officials said.
The attack is suspected to have been carried out by the terror outfit Jaish-e-Mohammed (JeM). Sources say the attackers were from Bhawalpur in Pakistan and were ordered to blow up the helicopters stationed at the base.
Soon after the attack, former chief minister of Jammu and Kashmir, Omar Abdullah, tweeted, "That was quick. Here's the first major challenge to the PM Modi's bold Pakistan gambit."
"The army led the anti-terror operations at the base with National Security Guard's Black Cat Commandos leading the primary counter-attack. The army's Special Forces and IAF's garud commandos also provided support. Army's Casspir armoured personnel carriers were used to close in on the administrative block of the air base, where the terrorists were holed up.
Sources say the vehicle used by the terrorists was the car of the Superintendent of Police of Gurdaspur that was 'hijacked' in Pathankot yesterday. A group of men in army fatigues took away the police officer's car after assaulting him and also snatched his phone.
The terrorists reportedly used this phone to contact their handlers in Pakistan. The call was intercepted by intelligence agencies, sources say, following which an alert was issued.
Following the warning, sources say, the National Security Advisor held an urgent meeting with senior officials late last night. Following directions from the Prime Minister's Office, commandos of the National Security Guard, Special Forces of the Indian Army and additional soldiers were moved to strengthen the defences of the base.
Today's attack comes six months after another terror strike in Punjab's Gurdaspur, when three terrorists equipped with grenades and AK-47s opened fire in Dinanagar killing three civilians. The terrorists were shot dead after a 12-hour long gun-battle.


----------



## Kickstarter101

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683159307857207296



This is f-ed up. This just happened. There are more than 6-7 terrorists.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Vyom

Firing has started again.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

asad71 said:


> Nobody will believe Indians, as nobody This is purely the work of Khalistanis. Otherwise penetration/infiltration to this high security base would be impossible.



Last time you said so , it was found that the terrorists were from "Religion of Peace" .


----------



## Mrc

dadeechi said:


> View attachment 284321




Now the silly part.....


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683163124703207424


----------



## Counterpunch

MaarKhoor said:


> They are always carrying passports, ID cards packed in a bomb / fire proof packaging, never forget these things before attack.
> Did they need to enter next world with these crap ?
> 
> Modi visit to Afghanistan then suddenly visit Lahore then attack, daal mien kuch tou kala hey..After getting assurance from Afghan intelligence that they will help more attacks inside Pakistan during any conflict with India May be Modi visit Lahore to show he is ready for peace but Pakistan back stab them..


May be I am not in favour of such attacks any where. But the whole Afghan visit, stop over at Lhr and then this! If the blame is put on Pakistan just be very sure that they will provide similar sequence of evidence as Pakistan provided for the APS linking to Afghanistan. Calls will be traced, audio will be issued, direct orders during a live operation will be sounded etc etc

That's how hostile intelligence agencies communicate with each other


----------



## Force Awakens

Another terrorist killed.So far 5 terrorists and 3 security forces personnel killed.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683163600286924805


----------



## A.M.

Well that didn't take long after Modi's visit.

Continued aggression between India and Pakistan is big business for ALOT of companies and individuals on both sides of the border. We will never achieve peace because elements on both sides don't want one. What they do want are bloated defense budgets, more guns, more planes, more missiles.

The only ones who continue to suffer in these high stakes poker games are people like you and me. We're the ones who are blown up. 

Nothing will happen over the next few days except reinvigorated efforts to make our armies stronger and the rich even richer. It's a god dam bloody joke.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683163657409146880


----------



## nair

Raja.Pakistani said:


> The encounter that started around 3:30 am this morning has ended, a senior Punjab police officer has been quoted as saying by news agency the Press Trust of India.
> Pathankot is a key air base for MiG-21 Bison fighters and Mi-35 attack helicopters, located 50 kilometers from the border with Pakistan and 200 kilometers from state capital Chandigarh. The terrorists entered the air base in an official vehicle. They were wearing military uniform.
> Intelligence inputs had warned about a possibility of an attack at the base yesterday. The terrorists were contained in periphery of the air base. The area where fighter aircraft and helicopters are kept is safe, officials said.
> The attack is suspected to have been carried out by the terror outfit Jaish-e-Mohammed (JeM). Sources say the attackers were from Bhawalpur in Pakistan and were ordered to blow up the helicopters stationed at the base.
> Soon after the attack, former chief minister of Jammu and Kashmir, Omar Abdullah, tweeted, "That was quick. Here's the first major challenge to the PM Modi's bold Pakistan gambit."
> "The army led the anti-terror operations at the base with National Security Guard's Black Cat Commandos leading the primary counter-attack. The army's Special Forces and IAF's garud commandos also provided support. Army's Casspir armoured personnel carriers were used to close in on the administrative block of the air base, where the terrorists were holed up.
> Sources say the vehicle used by the terrorists was the car of the Superintendent of Police of Gurdaspur that was 'hijacked' in Pathankot yesterday. A group of men in army fatigues took away the police officer's car after assaulting him and also snatched his phone.
> The terrorists reportedly used this phone to contact their handlers in Pakistan. The call was intercepted by intelligence agencies, sources say, following which an alert was issued.
> Following the warning, sources say, the National Security Advisor held an urgent meeting with senior officials late last night. Following directions from the Prime Minister's Office, commandos of the National Security Guard, Special Forces of the Indian Army and additional soldiers were moved to strengthen the defences of the base.
> Today's attack comes six months after another terror strike in Punjab's Gurdaspur, when three terrorists equipped with grenades and AK-47s opened fire in Dinanagar killing three civilians. The terrorists were shot dead after a 12-hour long gun-battle.



Most of these are speculation by media...... Some of them may be true, some of them may not be.... But i guess we should wait official version or statements by agencies or govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

utraash said:


> Nothing befitting will be given from our side .....



I agree.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683163865161445376


----------



## SpArK

Dont know which braindead handles this account.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Vyom

asad71 said:


> Nobody will believe Indians, as nobody does. This is purely the work of Khalistanis. Otherwise penetration/infiltration to this high security base would be impossible.


 
Punjab Police has Director General has already said. they were not Locals. Jamaatis have low brains... nobody believes you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683164371615260672


----------



## Maarkhoor

Counterpunch said:


> May be I am not in favour


May be ? no sane person is confused on condemning these coward attack but a million dollar question if they blame Pakistan what is the reason for Pakistan to attack on airbase since Modi sworn as PM many attacks no single loss of high value asset. A poor low level thinking and planing behind this. They want to follow US/ Israel but they are mastered in that and for sure Pakistan is not Iraq or Afghanistan to launch attack on us on this silly excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683159057096519680


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> I am assuming NSG commandos are already in the scene


Nope. They were Garuds i guess.


----------



## ganesh623

Chand mukhra said:


> man honestly i don't understand these terrorist and indian blames or proof you wanna call. every time these terrorist come miles away from pakistan, defeat their number one intelingece forces, navy, army, air force, radars, and plus new advance sams or whatever system they call. but they will leave silly proofs. this time i guess their person phone was out of balance or out of coverage or may be battery was dead or may be they lost their person phone and had to use someones phone to let back in pakistan know that they are going to attack. come on guys be mature just blame pakistan but dont use these kinds of blames that makes you look bad. i understand pakistan is not in same level as you guys believe but atlas you guys don't do. again not disrespecting anybody or insulting india or pakistan just reminding people use your common sense and watch how world fooling both countries.realize your enemies and safe public because after all both sides we have humans living and every terroroist attack leads to innocents life. thanks




I have a query to you and others who talk on same line.
These terrorists come to india to kill maximum people, and they know very well that they are going to be ending up dead. They dont fear death, then why do you think they will bother hiding their pakistani identity ? 
Rather they will want their relevant organisation (JEM in this case) names be raked up for the world to know. Thats the common practice, of claiming such attacks even in pakistan, so why will be it any different in india's case ?

In this age of technology, tracing the attackers have become very easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

nair said:


> I hope Modi and sharif has the confidence in each other, and if reports are to be believed the peace effort is been approved if not initiated by PA, If PA is involved then obviously ISI also will be in the loop, with that the only people left out is HS and his friends..... Well they will try their luck, but i guess with out enough support they cannot do much.....



Unlike Indian Military and Intelligence agencies- PA and ISI are not monolithic organizations. These institutions have grown too big and have operated too long with no oversight and control leading them to become a state within the state. As such they have different fractions within some of which are opposed to peace with India for obvious reasons and it is these off-shoots who are responsible for all the spoilers and the mischief. Saeed, JeM, LeT, JuD left to themselves alone are impotent and inconsequential.

The challenge within Pakistan is to reign in this rogue elements which is easier said than done because at core they are deeply patriotic and believe they are doing the right thing for Pakistan. They may be decorated soldiers and generals who command a high degree of respect. Thus I believe both the Sharifs have their work cut out for them,

India is relatively simpler, Army united under their chief, Intelligence agencies domesticated and used to following political dictates. So whatever the PM commands happens with a certain lag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> Nobody will believe Indians, as nobody does. This is purely the work of Khalistanis. Otherwise penetration/infiltration to this high security base would be impossible.



A_sad Miah, thanks for yet another Professional Post. 

Wait for GOI to realse the pictures of 4 Pigs sent to Hell. The pictures would answer everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Sources say the attackers were from Bhawalpur in Pakistan and were ordered to blow up the helicopters stationed at the base.



Idiots in Pak Intelligence should learn something from Indian Intelligence agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon4

SpArK said:


> View attachment 284324
> 
> 
> Dont know which braindead handles this account.


should ask @kahonapyarhai


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683165566241120256


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

LoveIcon said:


> Idiots in Pak Intelligence should learn something from Indian Intelligence agencies.



I forgive u, Chicha .

Nice status btw.


----------



## Counterpunch

MaarKhoor said:


> May be ? no sane person is confused on condemning these coward attack but a million dollar question if they blame Pakistan what is the reason for Pakistan to attack on airbase since Modi sworn as PM many attacks no single loss of high value asset. A poor low level thinking and planing behind this. They want to follow US/ Israel but they are mastered in that and for sure Pakistan is not Iraq or Afghanistan to launch attack on us on this silly excuse.


Yes, 'May be'! Because this is fine during war times. This is fine when the oppressor gets attacked for occupying illegally.
Not fine when someone false flags or when some one tries to derail the peace process

This doesn't serve PA nor the GoP. PA is way too stretched up to mess like that with anyone external. GoP is all love for Modi even before Modi visited

Sad loss of Jawans over someone's sick policies


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Pathankot terror attack: Terrorists infiltrated from Pakistan three days ago | Zee News


----------



## SpArK

Dragon4 said:


> should ask @kahonapyarhai




Naah, too robotical for handling such...

The twitter handler is a comedian and uses all the usual words like chanakiya doctrine and all sort of funny things we see in forums literature....sometimes the words are like challenges you see kids makes at kindergarten level. 
Yeah i do have an idea who is it....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHD

Demand for indian intelligence is gonna rise in 2016 as they are able to finish investigation before the start of attack, i think they somehow got hold of Oracle from the matrix movie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683166749433270272


----------



## SpArK

LoveIcon said:


> Idiots in Pak Intelligence should learn something from Indian Intelligence agencies.



Its hard to teach " idiots" anything new... but its worth a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Maarkhoor

Ankit Kumar said:


> Pathankot terror attack: Terrorists infiltrated from Pakistan three days ago | Zee News


And who told this the very dead terrorists may be Indian intelligence using some very special tech to interrogate dead bodies please ask them to share this knowledge will also use this tech to interrogate suicide attackers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683166582441287680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683167053398720513


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683166582441287680


Kaan puk ghey yea sun sun kar k Pakistan ko uss ki bhasha main jawab dena chaya pata nhi woo jawab kab ahey ga aur kiss bhasa main


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Chand mukhra

ganesh623 said:


> I have a query to you and others who talk on same line.
> These terrorists come to india to kill maximum people, and they know very well that they are going to be ending up dead. They dont fear death, then why do you think they will bother hiding their pakistani identity ?
> Rather they will want their relevant organisation (JEM in this case) names be raked up for the world to know. Thats the common practice, of claiming such attacks even in pakistan, so why will be it any different in india's case ?
> 
> In this age of technology, tracing the attackers have become very easy.


you assuming too much about pakistan without actually knowing but thats your own opinion and i do respect that.
and you said its easy to trace now days that mean if they don't carry passports, papers with name of organizations, cell phones, your security won't be able to tell that if they belong to pakistan?


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack: Encounter not over yet; search on for fifth Pakistani terrorist*
Operation is not over yet and they already knows they cross the border 3 days ago and from Bahawalpur Dist Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

NDTV BREAKING, OPERATION ON. MANY MORE TERRORISTS, EXACT NUMBER UNKNOWN.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Force Awakens

Punjab Police SWAT.


----------



## patriotpakistan

Irfan Baloch said:


> damn it
> 
> here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.





Don't forget love text messages from Gen. Raheel Sharif.


----------



## jaunty

SpArK said:


> View attachment 284324
> 
> 
> Dont know which braindead handles this account.



Clearly points to one person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh623

Chand mukhra said:


> you assuming too much about pakistan without actually knowing but thats your own opinion and i do respect that.
> and you said its easy to trace now days that mean if they don't carry passports, papers with name of organizations, cell phones, your security won't be able to tell that if they belong to pakistan?



My basic point is there is no reason for them to do any tweeks to hide their identiy.
Rather there is every reason for them to stamp their itrue dentity for the world.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Force Awakens

5th terrorist confirmed killed.Conflicting reports on 3rd Security personnel killed or not.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683169016823721984


----------



## Force Awakens

EOD/Bomb disposal team just detonated two suspicious packages in Pathankot base.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Kickstarter101 said:


> NDTV BREAKING, OPERATION ON. MANY MORE TERRORISTS, EXACT NUMBER UNKNOWN.



I told the number is around 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Parul said:


> A_sad Miah, thanks for yet another Professional Post.
> 
> Wait for GOI to realse the pictures of 4 Pigs sent to Hell. The pictures would answer everything.


If Miah is to be believed , he can come up with "professional( pdfian)" reasoning OBL had more khalistani attributes than Islamic....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

I sense some new strategy from United Jihad council, don't attack Indian civilians like Mumbai but instead Attack their security and Military installations, so that our response/retaliation should be the same and same target group minus civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Force Awakens

So far 5 terrorists killed.2 DSC jawans and 1 Garud killed.5 jawans injured.

Dead body a civilian man was found near the highway where terrorists were spotted.Not known yet if murder related to the attack

Search ops on for more terrorists of any.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Kickstarter101

Ankit Kumar said:


> I told the number is around 12.



Just f-ed up....


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683170485668982784


----------



## utraash

Levina said:


> Nope. They were Garuds i guess.


NSG commandos were also deployed in the backdrop of intel reports of possible attack on the base ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chand mukhra

ganesh623 said:


> My basic point is there is no reason for them to do any tweeks to hide their identiy.
> Rather there is every reason for them to stamp their itrue dentity for the world.


i don't understand what makes you think that they get anything by showing their identity but anyhow if that makes you satisfiy that they were paksitani then i honestly respect your thoughts. but you still did not answer my question if they don't carry passports, papers with name of organizations, cell phones, your security won't be able to tell that if they belong to pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

Irfan Baloch said:


> poor Indian officer. hope he lives to tell the tale.
> by the way what route did the terrorists take? this time I think they would have walked from Muridkay to Karachi then swam to Goa.. then walked all the way to Pathankot, got tired and ambushed by forces
> 
> last time they walked all the way up north to Kashmir and then walked all the way back down into Indian Punjab and then died before they could reach anywhere important.



No No. Why would they repeat the route. They jet skied across the Arabian sea this time, to Calcutta. Then took a tanga to Pathankot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683170889802752001


----------



## Neuro

Kickstarter101 said:


> This pain is temporary. If the peace process succeeds there wont be any more deaths. In the long run, many more lives will be saved.



Temporary??? r u serious such things happening for more than 3 decades. Peace process with whom Nawaz , COAS , Islamic thugs , terrorists all are different entities wic constitutes Pakistan. India can't coexist with Pakistan thats the bitter truth.


----------



## dadeechi




----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683171360693071874


----------



## sid426

Most of the pics broadcasted on TV shows Punjab Police SWAT...


----------



## Neuro

Raja.Pakistani said:


> it seem chai wala really disappointed his Hinduvata followers who believed in his anti Pak rhetoric before elections



Of course people like me disappointed with PM visit. Parliament attack , Mumbai bomblast , Mumbai attack , Amarnath massacre , Kargil and many more even Dawood , Hafiz , Ilyas Kashmiri freely roamed/roaming in land of pure. So we believed what we see...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh623

Chand mukhra said:


> i don't understand what makes you think that they get anything by showing their identity but anyhow if that makes you satisfiy that they were paksitani then i honestly respect your thoughts. but you still did not answer my question if they don't carry passports, papers with name of organizations, cell phones, your security won't be able to tell that if they belong to pakistan?



I dont get where you are going with that question, but i am sure there are many other ways to trace their identity if terrorists did not carry cell phones , papers, passports.


----------



## Parul

sid426 said:


> Most of the pics broadcasted on TV shows Punjab Police SWAT...


----------



## Kickstarter101

Neuro said:


> Temporary??? r u serious such things happening for more than 3 decades. Peace process with whom Nawaz , COAS , Islamic thugs , terrorists all are different entities wic constitutes Pakistan. India can't coexist with Pakistan thats the bitter truth.



Each and every time, peace process was stopped after just one attack. We must continue. Its for our future generation.


----------



## Chand mukhra

patriotpakistan said:


> No No. Why would they repeat the route. They jet skied across the Arabian sea this time, to Calcutta. Then took a tanga to Pathankot.


please stop providing false info. you know they have installed new SAMS or whatever saytem called. so theres no way for jet. lets wait for media and see what they say what route they took.just hope no more innocents loose his/her life. please indian kill those garbage as soon as possible.


----------



## Kickstarter101

sid426 said:


> Most of the pics broadcasted on TV shows Punjab Police SWAT...



And this time they are dressed in full combat gear unlike last time.


----------



## BDforever

According to NDTV, Terror alert was issued and Security forces were prepared


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683171959341846528


----------



## JanjaWeed

Up a again after couple hours of sleep. Really disappointed to learn there were few casualties from our side. 
All the while it's been told that there were prior intelligence with specific inputs & we were ready waiting for the terrorists. How come we lost lives still? Who are the deceased? Are they part of our commandos?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683172584607764482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683174019009413121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683174274610278400


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683172584607764482
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683174019009413121


Are terrorists still at large?


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> Up a again after couple hours of sleep. Really disappointed to learn there were few casualties from our side.
> All the while it's been told that there were prior intelligence with specific inputs & we were ready waiting for the terrorists. How come we lost lives still? Who are the deceased? Are they part of our commandos?


a indian member posted, one from Garuds


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683174685622710272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683174838517694465


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Are terrorists still at large?



Three Terrorists are on Run. Their is possibility of other Terrorists as well who are planning to attack elsewhere.


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683175010920345600


----------



## Ankit Kumar

JanjaWeed said:


> Are terrorists still at large?



Yes, reports were about 12 of them.


----------



## Chand mukhra

patriotpakistan said:


> This is a jet ski:
> 
> View attachment 284337
> 
> 
> It is undetectable by any SAM system in the world. And you know the attackers did triple sawari to save fuel.


lol you are really funny but you can not beat their media. I'm sure they have better than yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

While Indian airbase is under attack, terrorists are sending live tweets to ND TV and ZEE Tv telling about their Pakistani Links. They specially mentioned the name of Hafiz Saeed who they happened to ask "what should we do" while terrorsts were taking a hide behind a rock. 

If India points at Pakistan and blames one two or few people without evidence as it happened before, Pakistan should reply them aggressively this time. I hope #Gen Raheel would come forward and save Pakistan from another propaganda attack which I see coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samlove

fighting still going can listen explosion and gun firing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683175663222820864


----------



## nair

samlove said:


> fighting still going can listen explosion and gun firing



You live close by?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683124266624139264


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> a indian member posted, one from Garuds


Despite being fully prepared we still managed to lose a elite soldier? 
Of course it's commendable that terrorists were neutralised in the outer cordon & not allowed to reach their intended target of technical area, I'm still disappointed with the loss of life. Was hoping that this was a flawless counter terrorism operation. Oh well...


----------



## Kickstarter101

samlove said:


> fighting still going can listen explosion and gun firing



Are you actually in the location? May I ask in which capacity?


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> Despite being fully prepared we still managed to lose a elite soldier?
> Of course it's commendable that terrorists were neutralised in the outer cordon & not allowed to reach their intended target of technical area, I'm still disappointed with the loss of life. Was hoping that this was a flawless counter terrorism operation. Oh well...


NDTV is reporting that he died in crossfire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbRaj

asad71 said:


> Very bold re-entry of Khalistan FFs.


What's your profession?? A conspiracy theorists? 
Bravo!! You have done it again, a dumb Conspiracy theory


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683175208241369088


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Three Terrorists are on Run. Their is possibility of other Terrorists as well who are planning to attack elsewhere.





Ankit Kumar said:


> Yes, reports were about 12 of them.


wow..sounds like they had something deadly on their agenda. Were they all part of pathankot attackers & managed escape airforce base or spread out to launch attack in different parts?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683177660722249728


----------



## superpower

again they are going to blame pakistan ISI ,army .like pakarmy is sitting free and nothing todo .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683177732834918400


----------



## Chanakyaa

*Pathankot: * Fresh gunshots have been heard at the Pathankote air force base in Punjab, where terrorists have launched an attack around 3.30 am today. The shots were heard as combing operations started and it is suspected that more terrorists are hiding on the premises. Four terrorists and two soldiers have already been killed in the gunbattle.
Here are the latest developments in this story

The attack is suspected to have been carried out by the terror outfit Jaish-e-Mohammed (JeM). Sources say the attackers were from Bhawalpur in Pakistan and were ordered to blow up the helicopters stationed at the base.
With the attack coming within 10 days of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's goodwill visit to Pakistan, home minister Rajnath Singh said, "We want good ties with Pakistan but a befitting reply will be given to any terror attack."
Intelligence inputs had warned about a possibility of an attack at Pathankote -- a key air base for MiG-21 Bison fighters and Mi-35 attack helicopters, located 50 km from the border with Pakistan.
The terrorists were contained in periphery of the air base. The area where fighter aircraft and helicopters are kept is safe, officials said.
The terrorists had entered the air base in an official vehicle. They were wearing military uniform. Sources say the vehicle they used was the car of the Superintendent of Police of Gurdaspur that was hijacked in Pathankot yesterday.
Sources say the men in army fatigues, who had driven away with the police officer's car after assaulting him, had used his phone to contact their handlers in Pakistan. The call was intercepted by intelligence agencies, following which an alert was issued.
Following the warning, sources say, the National Security Advisor held an urgent meeting with senior officials late last night.
Commandos of the National Security Guard, Special Forces of the Indian Army and additional soldiers were moved to strengthen the defences of the base after directions came from the Prime Minister's Office.
Earlier, Former chief minister of Jammu and Kashmir, Omar Abdullah, had tweeted, "That was quick. Here's the first major challenge to the PM Modi's bold Pakistan gambit."
Today's attack comes six months after another terror strike in Punjab's Gurdaspur, when three terrorists equipped with grenades and AK-47s opened fire in Dinanagar killing three civilians. The terrorists were shot dead after a 12-hour long gun-battle.


----------



## guyhandz

superpower said:


> again they are going to blame pakistan ISI ,army .like pakarmy is sitting free and nothing todo .



The whole world knows who supports terrorism!


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Zee News Hindi (@ZeeNewsHindi) on Twitter


----------



## Chand mukhra

Malificient said:


> Like ‪‎*GurdaspurAttack‬‪‎ PathankotAttack‬ *too started with Allah Hu Akbar and ends with Jo Bole Soh Nihaal


absolutely agree with you and thats why we don't call them shaheed. I'm sure you smart enough and got my point

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683178631166734340


----------



## Manas

Indian PM Narendra Modi trying for peace with Pakistan!


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXskbTzUQAIC8aY.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chand mukhra

guyhandz said:


> The whole world knows who supports terrorism!


very well said then why they need to carry passports, papers with name of organization....ect why not just say straight.


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Live: 4 terrorists, 3 jawans killed in gunbattle at Air Force base in Punjab*
Live: Terror attack at Pathankot Air Force base; two militants killed - The Hindu


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683181145106714624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683181252686385152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Mi17V5 and Mi25s used .


----------



## Kickstarter101

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683181145106714624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683181252686385152



Nice to see helis engaging the terrorists. The high caliber rounds will turn them into minced meat lol.


----------



## H.B.

Helis being used is interesting. Shows India ready to deploy heavy weaponry unlike Gurdaspur


----------



## Gentelman

bloo said:


> Wow massive butthurt from Pakistanis.
> 
> So what you are saying is........
> 
> 
> Happy new year and enjoy denial.


Dude its just a comparison and facts!
We aint some sort of bad wishers of India...
There those terrorists have automatic weapons?? Rockets launchers?? Did they fiercely attacked with gernades and rockets on your gates or there was just firing?? Kindly share their escape plans and plans of attacks and those inside maps of airbase retrieved from those terrorists........
If you are pointing towards the fact that such attack always happen in *INDIA *whenever all is going well between us neighbors then its actually fascinating for us too. We fail to understand that why will bunch of un trained and under armed gunmen with such a criminally poor planning will choose a target like an airbase??
And I just hope that no one of the terrorist belongs from Pakistan this time......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683184235159535616


----------



## Kickstarter101

This attack news is at the top headline in BBC and RT. Both have started pointing fingers at Pakistan lol.







RT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks like terrorists came with an aim to cause maximum damage in the technical area. Idiots forgot it's the Indian airforce base they are attacking.. & to reach technical area mushkil hi nahin..na mumkin hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683184824253743104


----------



## shah1398

ganesh623 said:


> You know what is also the part of script.
> Going into automatic denial mode, hailing attackers as freedom fighters, and not co-operating with india for bringing the masterminds to the books.



Well if U look inwards and would surely find script writers sitting in Delhi. What made me said so? Because the script was totally pathetic and full of loop holes.



Vyom said:


> Just Like Kargil ?



In Kargil both countries were engaged in limited conflict. This aint any like of the that.


----------



## bloo

*Drones are being used.*


----------



## shah1398

utraash said:


> Exactly.... India is drama queen.....
> Philanthropy can only flourish at the axis of Indus while OBL were the true practitioner ....



Lots of files gonna open on that episode. So rather we will live with that stigma for times to comes.


----------



## Mrc

Kickstarter101 said:


> This attack news is at the top headline in BBC and RT. Both have started pointing fingers at Pakistan lol.
> 
> View attachment 284345
> 
> 
> RT
> 
> View attachment 284347




They can f¥ck them selves


----------



## Vyom

shah1398 said:


> In Kargil both countries were engaged in limited conflict. This aint any like of the that.


 
You are talking wen we discovered NLI in our bunkers across the LOC so much for trust...


----------



## nair

*Do Not entrain trolls and Please stick to topic*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683186071224627200


----------



## shah1398

supereffect said:


> 2 our great soilder passed and you said its SCRIPTED...thats y indian dont trust you



If U can kill in tens during episode of Samjhota express then these 3 poor guys were just a Bhalli for a so called greater cause.


----------



## H.B.

The longer this operation goes, weaker Modi looks.


----------



## shah1398

Kickstarter101 said:


> The Government confirmed, peace talks will continue.


I wish they do but sadly they wont.


----------



## Vapnope

This is a troubling development, not good for India not good for Pakistan as well. Some people will troll here without realizing that war over or covert will always result in innocents dying for nothing. I hope we all realize it. RIP fallen ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kickstarter101

Mrc said:


> They can f¥ck them selves




Yes the whole world has no other job than to make Pakistan look like the capital of terrorism.

And when you present your dossiers, they laugh it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Hypocrite Modi was already exposed when he went to Lahore


----------



## Kickstarter101

Ryuzaki said:


> Hypocrite Modi was already exposed when he went to Lahore



I think he did a good job. Peace process should continue.


----------



## Kickstarter101

shah1398 said:


> I wish they do but sadly they wont.



Wait, i think this time peace talks will continue. The Gov spokesperson just said it that these are fringe elements and they will continue the peace process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Kickstarter101 said:


> I think he did a good job. Peace process should continue.



Bullshit! Time and again, you get a big middle finger after each so called peace process. Is this a surprise to anyone? I called it a few days ago. It is time GOI realized that there could be no peace with Pakistan as long as PA/ISI call the shots.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683188278858649602


----------



## Kickstarter101

mshahid said:


> *What the mighty RAW and India LEAs were doing when "terrorists" attacked that Air Base ???*



Yeh lo, agaya another joker. They intcepted the call yestday and moved all aircrafts to safety. Only people who died were at the gate as security.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

jaunty said:


> Bullshit! Time and again, you get a big middle finger after each so called peace process. Is this a surprise to anyone? I called it a few days ago. It is time GOI realized that there could be no peace with Pakistan as long as PA call the shots.



The reason why such attacks happens is the same attitude.... .When ever there is a peace process, there are every chances of an attack to topple the process, and guess what, this time the agencies were prepared......... All we should do is, keep calm, let the investigation begin (once the operation is over) and have the facts with us..... untill then it is better to keep quiet....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@mods thanks for cleaning up the thread.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683189577771646976


----------



## Zibago

Four gunmen, two IAF personnel killed in Pathankot Air Force base attack


----------



## Burhan Wani

The militants can be a part of Khalistani movement. Folks are blaming JeM group to create propaganda against us and they forget that JeM is a TTP based group and they are all enemies of Pakistan.
I hope this attack will not be portrait as Mumbai attack and will not cause interruption between the ongoing peace talks of both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

What is the status of the suspected fifth one?


----------



## ranjeet

RIP to 3 soldiers who gave the supreme sacrifice. Speedy recovery to the injured ones. Kill the bastards if any left alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samlove

Kickstarter101 said:


> Are you actually in the location? May I ask in which capacity?


yeah i live near air force station , even visited it many time , even now can listen to gun firing , 3 mi 35 , cheetak , dhruv, c 130 , and some surveillance aircraft are high altitude are flying all around the base ,


----------



## danish_vij

Malificient said:


> Like ‪‎*GurdaspurAttack‬‪‎ PathankotAttack‬ *too started with Allah Hu Akbar and ends with Jo Bole Soh Nihaal


thats my new signature  thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samlove

nair said:


> You live close by?


yeah i live near air force station , even visited it many time , even now can listen to gun firing , 3 mi 35 , cheetak , dhruv, c 130 , and some surveillance aircraft are high altitude are flying all around the base ,


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> NSG commandos were also deployed in the backdrop of intel reports of possible attack on the base ......


Yeah.
I read that in one of the articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Jonah Arthur said:


> he militants can be a part of Khalistani movement. Folks are blaming JeM group to create propaganda against us



It can be a Khalistani movement, But there is no official communication from Indian authorities as they are busy with the operation itself.... Lot of things said are media specuflation......Having said that, there was high alert in gurudaspur as there was intel, the intel said Jem.... Terrorists know their tactisc well, and they know what to do to sabotage the peace process...



Jonah Arthur said:


> I hope this attack will not be portrait as Mumbai attack and will not cause between the peace talks between both countries.



As of now we do not know anything...... But some statments are suggesting that there will not be any attempt to stop the peace talks.....



samlove said:


> yeah i live near air force station , even visited it many time , even now can listen to gun firing , 3 mi 35 , cheetak , dhruv, c 130 , and some surveillance aircraft are high altitude are flying all around the base ,



C 130???? For what?


----------



## Sankpal

nair said:


> The reason why such attacks happens is the same attitude.... .When ever there is a peace process, there are every chances of an attack to topple the process, and guess what, this time the agencies were prepared......... All we should do is, keep calm, let the investigation begin (once the operation is over) and have the facts with us..... untill then it is better to keep quiet....



agreed, need to wait for investigation and have clear picture... till than better don't blame to anyone..... 

aside if any connection found still don't need to blame all cross border people..

I would like to see Indian govt response..


----------



## samlove

nair said:


> It can be a Khalistani movement, But there is no official communication from Indian authorities as they are busy with the operation itself.... Lot of things said are media specuflation......Having said that, there was high alert in gurudaspur as there was intel, the intel said Jem.... Terrorists know their tactisc well, and they know what to do to sabotage the peace process...
> 
> 
> 
> As of now we do not know anything...... But some statments are suggesting that there will not be any attempt to stop the peace talks.....
> 
> 
> 
> C 130???? For what?


dont know brother but it continuously making passes above airforce base ,


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> It can be a Khalistani movement, But there is no official communication from Indian authorities as they are busy with the operation itself.... Lot of things said are media specuflation......Having said that, there was high alert in gurudaspur as there was intel, the intel said Jem.... Terrorists know their tactisc well, and they know what to do to sabotage the peace process...
> 
> 
> 
> As of now we do not know anything...... But some statments are suggesting that there will not be any attempt to stop the peace talks.....
> 
> 
> 
> C 130???? For what?



Locals were saying that IAF personnel were alert as they asked shop owners to shut down their shops and leave the area last evening after car from Punjab's SP was jacked by a group of "miscreants".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Nothing Surprising here but its good that the terrorists were contained in periphery of the air base. They were not able to do any damage to the fighter aircraft and helicopters


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

nair said:


> It can be a Khalistani movement, But there is no official communication from Indian authorities as they are busy with the operation itself....



Khalistani militants never attacked a military installation even at the height of Punjab Insurgency.

PS: Pathankot is 25Km from Pak Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

nair said:


> It can be a Khalistani movement, But there is no official communication from Indian authorities as they are busy with the operation itself.... Lot of things said are media specuflation......Having said that, there was high alert in gurudaspur as there was intel, the intel said Jem.... Terrorists know their tactisc well, and they know what to do to sabotage the peace process...
> 
> 
> 
> As of now we do not know anything...... But some statments are suggesting that there will not be any attempt to stop the peace talks.....
> 
> 
> 
> C 130???? For what?


Let us see who will accept the responsibility of the attack.


----------



## nair

ranjeet said:


> Locals were saying that IAF personnel were alert as they asked shop owners to shut down their shops and leave the area last evening after car from Punjab's SP was jacked by a group of "miscreants".



What is surprising me is, Inspite of all these the terrorist manage to hold on for more than 8 hours...... (due credit to them to have neutralized 4 with out any damage to assets)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683196159007916032


----------



## saiyan0321

Very sad news.. RIP to the dead soldiers.. The thing one must keep in mind that without proper and complete investigation one must not make his or her mind. If Indian media already starts blaming Pakistan and Pakistan army then it won't matter what the reports are saying. Look at this thread already members have claimed its pakistan without an iota of proof or heck even the blame... 

You destroy the peace process here and the game ends. It's hard but both sides must pursue peace talks..


----------



## nair

Jonah Arthur said:


> Let us see who will accept the responsibility of the attack.



Unlike attacks in pakistan, They normally doesn't accept responsibility in India.....Very rarely the do though.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## swnjo

despite prior warnings we lost lives of four security personals , not good .


----------



## Dragon4

would love to see government's response; pre election hardened stance or a mature response.


----------



## Kickstarter101

samlove said:


> yeah i live near air force station , even visited it many time , even now can listen to gun firing , 3 mi 35 , cheetak , dhruv, c 130 , and some surveillance aircraft are high altitude are flying all around the base ,



Wow just wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Sankpal said:


> agreed, need to wait for investigation and have clear picture... till than better don't blame to anyone.....
> 
> aside if any connection found still don't need to blame all cross border people..
> 
> I would like to see Indian govt response..



So far govt and its ministers have been matured enough to have kept quiet or said what is needed (i havent come across anything hawkish yet)....


----------



## samlove

ranjeet said:


> Locals were saying that IAF personnel were alert as they asked shop owners to shut down their shops and leave the area last evening after car from Punjab's SP was jacked by a group of "miscreants".


they were on alert from last night after agencies got information from phone under surveillance of sp friend so let see wht happens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

samlove said:


> they were on alert from last night after agencies got information from phone under surveillance of sp friend so let see wht happens



Lot of confusion around this SP's kidnap...... I thought it was Sp's phone which was taken by them...... But then tell me one thing, how will these terrorist rely on a phone stolen from an Indian to be in touch with handlers?


----------



## samlove

nair said:


> What is surprising me is, Inspite of all these the terrorist manage to hold on for more than 8 hours...... (due credit to them to have neutralized 4 with out any damage to assets)


actually area is vast of this air force base tht why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> What is surprising me is, Inspite of all these the terrorist manage to hold on for more than 8 hours...... (due credit to them to have neutralized 4 with out any damage to assets)



From few articles that I have read I believe Indian forces try to prolong such stand offs hoping that terrorists run out of ammo once they are cornered during combat. I might be wrong but thats what I think might be the case here considering firing is still going on.


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Its been almost 12 hours since this ordeal started but still so much confusion can any one tell what was the actual number of terrorists and how many confirmed killed so far and how many still at large and what is the current status ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

nair said:


> Unlike attacks in pakistan, They normally doesn't accept responsibility in India.....Very rarely the do though.....


There are hideouts in Afghanistan and training camps. We have almost finished their network in our country.


----------



## nair

samlove said:


> actually area is vast of this air force base tht why



I have read that.....Even then with such intel inputs, these terrorist should not have been allowed to cross that far......Hope we will learn from our mistakes here



Jonah Arthur said:


> There are hideouts in Afghanistan and training camps. We have almost finished their network in our country.



That is not the point here, the point i made is "No terrorist organisation take responsibility of attacks in India, unless it is in Kashmir"


----------



## Kompromat

Blamed ISI yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Horus said:


> Blamed ISI yet?



Not yet.... Unless they want to take the credit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

nair said:


> I have read that.....Even then with such intel inputs, these terrorist should not have been allowed to cross that far......Hope we will learn from our mistakes here
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the point here, the point i made is "No terrorist organisation take responsibility of attacks in India, unless it is in Kashmir"


Kashmiri militant organisation are not as strong to conduct such operations.


----------



## Sankpal

Horus said:


> Blamed ISI yet?



no, as of now government didn't blame to anyone.

they are not in hurray mood unlike Indian Media


----------



## nair

Jonah Arthur said:


> Kashmiri militant organisation are not as strong to conduct such operations.



Aree Yaar..... You seems to have a bit of comprehension issue, or i have problem in explaining my point... Either way lets stop it here and focus on the topic....


----------



## Parul

It's not them. Four Terrorist sent to Hell are not Sikhs. 




nair said:


> *It can be a Khalistani movement, *But there is no official communication from Indian authorities as they are busy with the operation itself....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Sankpal said:


> no, as of now government didn't blame to anyone.
> 
> they are not in hurray mood unlike Indian Media



Relax, they'll not disappoint.


----------



## PoKeMon

Dazzler said:


> Relax, they'll not disappoint.



Pakistan didn't either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

We owed you one, just leave at that.



PoKeMon said:


> Pakistan didn't either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

Here we go... Bhaartis going haywire pointing fingers at Pakistan for Pathankot Attack 
Another Star Plus drama has been started


----------



## CHD

Difference b/t terrorists in India and the rest of the world
-Terrorists are indentifeid and traced even before the operation is started
-Indian forces usually play a 5 day test match with terrorists
-Somehow indian forces are the only force in the world who are able to capture alive suicide bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PoKeMon

Horus said:


> We owed you one, just leave at that.



Neither of aircraft damaged. Failed!!!

You owe us way more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MadDog

patriotpakistan said:


> No No. Why would they repeat the route. They jet skied across the Arabian sea this time, to Calcutta. Then took a tanga to Pathankot.



Nop mate didnt u see indian media is saying they're from bahwalpur. So probably they used camels & flying carpets to go all the way upto North Punjab !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

PoKeMon said:


> Pakistan didn't either.



So while the operation continues, you knew they r from Pakistan beforehand?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Dazzler said:


> So while the operation continues, you knew they r from Pakistan beforehand?



Prima facie is the word backed with precedents.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Dazzler said:


> Relax, they'll not disappoint.





Dazzler said:


> So while the operation continues, you knew they r from Pakistan beforehand?



Show me one statememnt from any of the agencies or govt ???? Media use incidents like this and create speculations..... Which happens in Pakistan too......


----------



## Kompromat

This is just a trailer. India's time to pay hasn't even fully started yet. Its just to tell the Indian establishment that their projections of getting away with what they did in Pakistan have failed. Its show time.



PoKeMon said:


> Neither of aircraft damaged. Failed!!!
> 
> You owe us way more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot attack LIVE: Fifth terrorist hiding inside IAF air base a suicide bomber?*
Pathankot attack LIVE: Fifth terrorist hiding inside IAF air base a suicide bomber? | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Horus said:


> Blamed ISI yet?




well one of terrorist had JEM written on a piece of paper in his pocket.

2nd one was posing like veena malik with isi written on his arm for a photo with a mig 29 when he was shot..

third one had face painting of lashker e toyiba flag on one side of his face.... and pakistani flag on other....

they havent decided about fourth one yet.....



sad incidence but evey worst is this finger pointing which starts with first shots fired

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Horus said:


> s just a trailer. India's time to pay hasn't even fully started yet. Its just to tell the Indian establishment that their projections of getting away with what they did in Pakistan have failed. Its show time.



So you believe that this is originated from Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

Horus said:


> This is just a trailer. India's time to pay hasn't even fully started yet. Its just to tell the Indian establishment that their projections of getting away with what they did in Pakistan have failed. Its show time.



Pakistan always end up shooting trailers, Indian climax becomes too much for Pakistan to handle. It redefine shapes, sizes and history.

So be cautious this time as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dazzler

nair said:


> Show me one statememnt from any of the agencies or govt ???? Media use incidents like this and create speculations..... Which happens in Pakistan too......



Wait mate its coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

Horus said:


> This is just a trailer. India's time to pay hasn't even fully started yet. Its just to tell the Indian establishment that their projections of getting away with what they did in Pakistan have failed. Its show time.


Glad to see Admins supporting terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

nair said:


> So you believe that this is originated from Pakistan?



Not only believe but he back them up, though @Horus might be upset at this failed attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Horus said:


> Blamed ISI yet?



Well, even before the base has been cleared, the Indian authorities have completed their investigation, the attack was carried out by Jaiesh-e- Mohd....who were helped by the Punjab Rangers.....here ends the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Dazzler said:


> Wait mate its coming



I cant deny that..... You may be living in denial, but i am very sure that there are forces among both countries who want to sabotage every peace effort by both countries...... Thareek gawah hein.....


----------



## nair

PoKeMon said:


> Not only believe but he back them up, though @Horus might be upset at this failed attempt.



To be honest I am shocked to see the attitude of our Pakisani friends in this thread.....It started from the first few pages.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KN-1

Kickstarter101 said:


> Its not only us, all international media has started indicating that this is a Pakistani attack.




Through Indian sources  ofcourse


----------



## Sugarcane

Windjammer said:


> Well, even before the base has been cleared, the Indian authorities have completed their investigation, the attack was carried out by Jaiesh-e- Mohd....who were helped by the Punjab Rangers.....here ends the story.



And ISI made payment for arrangement from Dawood Bhai's account.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kickstarter101

nair said:


> So you believe that this is originated from Pakistan?



Everyone of these Pakistanis know its from Pakistan, hence the celebrations of many here.



Dragon4 said:


> Glad to see Admins supporting terrorists.



Pakistanis)))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

nair said:


> To be honest I am shocked to see the attitude of our Pakisani friends in this thread.....It started from the first few pages.....


Why are you shocked? You shouldn't be. When India backs every two bit terrorist in Pakistan, why would the Pakistani public have any sympathy when the tables are turned?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KN-1

PoKeMon said:


> Why shocked?
> 
> The face they put up everyday flush away with the glee they get with such terror attack on kafirs.
> 
> Simply, they can't hold on their happy harmones secretion.




dont try to be saint now... we excectly know how angel u Bhartis are...

Terrorisim is cause of ur only win against Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Khafee said:


> Why are you shocked? You shouldn't be. When India backs every two bit terrorist in Pakistan, why would the Pakistani public have any sympathy when the tables are turned?



Well I am talking about PDF posters, not the public.... If you find time browse Kamra attack thread to see how people were reacted....Any way that is not the subject to be discussed here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

PoKeMon said:


> Why shocked?
> 
> The face they put up everyday flush away with the glee they get with such terror attack on kafirs.
> 
> Simply, they can't hold on their happy *harmones* secretion.



What is that? A special kind of Indian secretion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunan

Kickstarter101 said:


> Everyone of these Pakistanis know its from Pakistan, hence the celebrations of many here.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis)))


That your own Raw who is killing your own peoples.Just like Shamjhota express.


----------



## Kickstarter101

KN-1 said:


> Through Indian sources  ofcourse



Because its credible.


----------



## Pindi Boy

Kickstarter101 said:


> Its not only us, all international media has started indicating that this is a Pakistani attack.







Who was behind peshawar attack Karachi Airport Attack And other other numerous attacks ..... Guess who???? our eastern Neighbours......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon4

Khafee said:


> Why are you shocked? You shouldn't be. When India backs every two bit terrorist in Pakistan, why would the Pakistani public have any sympathy when the tables are turned?


You got any proof of Indian involvement? or just plain old rhetorics?


----------



## noksss

nair said:


> What is surprising me is, Inspite of all these the terrorist manage to hold on for more than 8 hours...... (due credit to them to have neutralized 4 with out any damage to assets)



The Attack started at 3-4 AM and all 4 terrorist are killed at 9 PM and all of them couldn't cross the internal periphery of the Base so it took 5-6 Hrs to kill the 4 Now there was a 2 hour lull and combing operation started which is when they found the 5th terrorist and now the final assault was launched to kill the last rat so i would still say Armed forces has done well in minimizing the damage to the assets

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KN-1

Kickstarter101 said:


> Because its credible.




no, because they are numerous...


----------



## jaunty

nair said:


> The reason why such attacks happens is the same attitude.... .When ever there is a peace process, there are every chances of an attack to topple the process,



From whom? Fringe mujahideens without any support from the "agencies"? Yeah we saw that in Kargil.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Dragon4 said:


> You got any proof of Indian involvement? or just plain old rhetorics?




Yes, they used Indian medicine, and some AK74Us as proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> To be honest I am shocked to see the attitude of our Pakisani friends in this thread.....It started from the first few pages.....



OTOH i am not surprised at all.

Remeber this . . . Hypocrites are always right.

Whether attack is on our soil or on theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

Al-Qassam Brigade said:


> View attachment 284365
> 
> Who was behind peshawar attack Karachi Airport Attack And other other numerous attacks ..... Guess who???? our eastern Neighbours......




And the world laughed at your dossiers.


----------



## [Bregs]

The govt made U turn on pak policy and now they need to explain why they made such a crucial policy change ? what were compulsions behind it ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

tsinga said:


> If Pakistan is indeed involved in this attack then it is incumbent on GoI to make a reprisal attack on Pakistan in the same manner in which Pakistan suffers 10 times the casualties.




Pakistanis believe India will respond, from Afghan soil.


----------



## Sipahi

Now Indian media is pressurizing Indian Govt. to stop peace talks with Pakistan, no wonder who did the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Horus said:


> Blamed ISI yet?



Off course with pleasure you may check all the indian channels for that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kickstarter101

[Bregs] said:


> The govt made U turn on pak policy and now they need to explain why they made such a crucial policy change ? what were compulsions behind it ?



I still support the peace process. We should continue. There will ofcourse be forces who will try to stop it. But that means its working.


----------



## Windjammer

LoveIcon said:


> And ISI made payment for arrangement from Dawood Bhai's account.
> 
> View attachment 284363



The transfer must have been made by Hafiz Saeed, who took advantage of the season and disguised as Santa Claus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Looks like few members are on a different high after this attack. I am glad that security forces foiled this terrorist attack, we lost 3 precious lives but things could have been much worse considering how such attacks on an air base turned out in other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tsinga

Water Car Engineer said:


> Pakistanis believe India will respond, from Afghan soil.


And if the Govt of India finally believes that Pakistan Military was indeed involved in sponsoring the attack, let us prove the Pakistani's right in their believes.


----------



## jamahir

Kickstarter101 said:


> They dont do suicide attack. Infact Shiv Sena who are the most right wing, more than RSS, throws ink as their highest level of attack.



this is not the thread, otherwise i have a nice answer for you.


----------



## ASHARR

Apni ghalti dusron pe na dalo . As if Kashmiri loves you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Kickstarter101 said:


> Can I find it in the green book of Gadafi?



Stick to topic please....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Kickstarter101 said:


> I still support the peace process. We should continue. There will ofcourse be forces who will try to stop it. But that means its working.



Nothing will come put of these peace talks as long as different power centers are not taken in loop while holding talks. otherwise attacks like these will continue to happen and govt will give impression of being soft


----------



## PoKeMon

KN-1 said:


> dont try to be saint now... we excectly know how angel u Bhartis are...
> 
> Terrorisim is cause of ur only win against Pakistan...



I tried hard but couldn't understand what you wrote. Sorry.


----------



## Kickstarter101

nair said:


> Stick to topic please....



Sorry)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASHARR

Yawnz . typical indian R**** rona .

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> It can be a Khalistani movement,


That one dead long time ago. It either exists in paper or protests outside India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KN-1

PoKeMon said:


> I tried hard but couldn't understand what you wrote. Sorry.




71= Indian funded terrorism against Pakistan... if u dont mourn 71 terrorism then dont expect us to mourn yours.

u celebrate 71 terrorism..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunan

nair said:


> I cant deny that..... You may be living in denial, but i am very sure that there are forces among both countries who want to sabotage every peace effort by both countries...... Thareek gawah hein.....


Indian militery establishment and Raw does not want peace between both countries thats why they r in action just like Shamjhota Express.


----------



## samlove

a c-17 just took off from the base , fighting still going on


----------



## Kickstarter101

[Bregs] said:


> Nothing will come put of these peace talks as long as different power centers are not taken in loop while holding talks. otherwise attacks like these will continue to happen and govt will give impression of being soft



And that is exactly the plan, i heard there were plans to involve the Pak General in the talks.


----------



## Khafee

Ever since Modi came to power, I have been saying "there will be a false flag," Here you have it! 

Didn't expect it to happen so soon though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Horus said:


> This is just a trailer. India's time to pay hasn't even fully started yet. Its just to tell the Indian establishment that their projections of getting away with what they did in Pakistan have failed. Its show time.



Oh really we are scared







Is there anything new are you guys going to try which was not tried in the past 67 years ? So keep your bravado to TTP alone as we all Indians know you Pakistanis are the best living example of what Einstein said in the below quote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Sunan said:


> Indian militery establishment and Raw does not want peace between both countries thats why they r in action just like Shamjhota Express.



Lol....Entire Military establishment or few guys ???? If that was the case? Why would Indian agencies find the right culprits, It would have been more easy to blame Pakistan right? By the way it was an Indian agency who investigated it..... We shall discuss it in another thread.....Not here, so i dont expect you to quote me here unless it is non this incident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

samlove said:


> a c-17 just took off from the base , fighting still going on



How frequent is the gun fire? Explosions?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

KN-1 said:


> they believe.. *but they cant do shit.*. i want to see 56 inch breast of Modi now




You guys are pretty clear on what you believe. You must believe the bankroll in Afghanistan just got little bit more thick?

Either way, India is continuing on economic progress. While you guys do god knows what.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsinga

Khafee said:


> Ever since Modi came to power, I have been saying "there will be a false flag," Here you have it!
> 
> Didn't expect it to happen so soon though.


There you have it, another conspiracy theory. For Pakistanis everything inconvenient becomes 'false flag'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

Khafee said:


> Ever since Modi came to power, I have been saying "there will be a false flag," Here you have it!
> 
> Didn't expect it to happen so soon though.


Can i apply the same logic to APS?


----------



## somebozo

KN-1 said:


> 71= Indian funded terrorism against Pakistan... if u dont mourn 71 terrorism then dont expect us to mourn yours.
> 
> u celebrate 71 terrorism..



Since there were plenty of PA uniforms stocked in East Pakistan...Mukhti Bahni fighters looted the godowns and used those uniforms for mounting false flag atrocities...and rapes..Mujeeb case was never proven in a court of war crimes..only Bangladesh and Indians cry over it...

This attack has all the makings of a false flag and will be used as a leverage against CPEC in international diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Khafee said:


> Ever since Modi came to power, I have been saying "there will be a false flag," Here you have it!
> 
> Didn't expect it to happen so soon though.



So you believe this is a False Flag??? Lol


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683210888791232512


----------



## somebozo

Bagha said:


> We are turning stronger everyday . Once we become strong enough , may god save you that day.



How are those flying coffins and premature last chance aircraft doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KN-1

tsinga said:


> Whose whining?
> I said that if Pakistan is responsible, then GoI will make sure Pakistan does not stabilize and casualties in retaliation exceed 10 fold for every Indian who dies.



They dont have capability... the few stooges they had running towards Afghanistan and hiding in their caves.. they will die in those caves.. moreover if we feel little heat like Peshawar next time.. we will make sure we avenge 1 by millions...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> So you believe this is a False Flag??? Lol



Yes it is.

Remeber what i said few posts back.

Just enjoy the show


----------



## somebozo

4 Terrorists, 3 Soldiers Killed In Pathankot Terror Attack: Live Updates

7 killed in gun battle after terrorists storm Indian airbase near Pakistani border — RT News


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Khafee said:


> Ever since Modi came to power, I have been saying "there will be a false flag," Here you have it!
> 
> Didn't expect it to happen so soon though.




Right? Modi just took the initiative to visit and dialogue with Pakistan, and somehow this is an Indian false flag? 

There isnt a rouge institution(s) in India that by-passes the civilian government for their own agenda. That's well known world wide to support terrorism. To the point the US didnt inform that country ahead of an important raid. That's in another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsinga

KN-1 said:


> They dont have capability... they few stooges they had run to Afghanistan and hiding in thier caves.. they will die on those caves.. morever if we feel little heat like Peshawar next time.. we will make sure we avange 1 by millions...


You keep saying but are unable to do anything.
Your country has been destabilized for over a decade now. 

The same will continue for another decade if GoI wants despite your rants of whether they have 'capability' or not.


----------



## ranjeet

Tariq peerzada was also gloating about this attack but once earthquake struck Pakistan he ran away like there's no tomorrow. 
https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/4C...p4?versionId=CHOhY7ebWXcLSgJF6THelX07s1BB5_B3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683210888791232512



I think the last one blew himself up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samlove

just saw fucking mi 35 firing on terrorist ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samlove

Kickstarter101 said:


> How frequent is the gun fire? Explosions?


very frequent , i think mi 35 is firing on terrorist


----------



## barbarosa

there are some bald vultures who are settled in EUROPE & USA are blaming Pakistan for this event and treating. I would like to say them that you and yours family are safe you do not know that what is the status of Pak India Armies in 2016. Both are on the peak point of modern weapons including nuclear weapons.How will the war of future between the two countries? you do not know.They know more than you who lives in both countries.You had leaved your homeland a long for you and your family bright future.USA & USSR never face to each other in war during the cold war.They blame each other but never suspend peace talk and respect each others in every meeting.It is the need of today to forgive the people of both countries. you please to increase your business and enjoy your life.


----------



## Vapnope

danish_vij said:


> not even a singe pakistani condemned this attack..


you did miss my comment sir,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kickstarter101

KN-1 said:


> u are already backward in all these strts except HDI...



Nope


----------



## Ragnarok connection

Khafee said:


> Ever since Modi came to power, I have been saying "there will be a false flag," Here you have it!
> 
> Didn't expect it to happen so soon though.


Utter nonsense of the highest level. Let me get this straight...Modi shows up in Lahore as a goodwill gesture for peace with Pakistan...and then a few days later he launches a false flag attack on his own countries air base?
The logic is non-existant in your argument, you and your conspiracy theories are hilarious Mr Military professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## somebozo

Misam Ali 2 hours ago
My explanation for this, may not be accurate- Whenever the indo-pak govt attempt peace overtures, we witness one or more major terrorist attack.The launching of the Samjhauta(compromise) express train between indo-pak, was greeted by powerful blasts, blamed later on Hindu extremists. Similarly, we witness regular cross border attacks when there is to be a thaw in place. In simple words, this is not in the hands of the indian or pak govts anymore. Most probably such attacks are coordinated from third party countries. Countries which are afraid of a full potential of an Indo-pak economic integration, and the drying up of defense contracts and a higher spend on welfare instead of defense. The empire of chaos.
I wish that the govts beef up the security and continue with further economic integration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

samlove said:


> very frequent , i think mi 35 is firing on terrorist




take some pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Vapnope said:


> you did miss my comment sir,


sorry if i missed yours....but u or a few cant change the mindset on this thread
thank you for ur +ve inputs


----------



## nair

Khafee said:


> When a terrorist is elected PM, what else were you expecting? Conveniently playing naive are we?



The problem I see here is the word "Terrorist" have different meaning for world and you..... I do not want to continue beyond this, because The conviction in your mind is soo deep that i would be wasting both of our time...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683211147311366144


----------



## somebozo

Water Car Engineer said:


> Right? Modi just took the initiative to visit and dialogue with Pakistan, and somehow this is an Indian false flag?
> 
> There isnt a rouge institution(s) in India that by-passes the civilian government for their own agenda. That's well known world wide to support terrorism. To the point the US didnt inform that country ahead of an important raid. That's in another country.



Who was behind Samjhota Express??? Aliens? Maritians?


----------



## scientien

Sheikh Rauf said:


> its so easy to change ur ip adress.. do u know hacking... get smart.


So you are saying they made call using voip??
also did they change the dns ip and dynamic ip? Thats impossible unless they have a huge backing from some hackers organization.


----------



## Khafee

nair said:


> The problem I see here is the word "Terrorist" have different meaning for world and you..... I do not want to continue beyond this, because The conviction in your mind is soo deep that i would be wasting both of our time...


It's not about conviction, it's about evidence. There is a reason, why ever sane country denied Modi visa, prior to him becoming PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sankpal

so how many terrorist killed and still left?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

somebozo said:


> Who was behind Samjhota Express??? Aliens? Maritians?




If it was a of RSS member, are they a part of the government like a whole branch of the military and it's intelligence agency?


----------



## nair

Khafee said:


> It's not about conviction, it's about evidence. There is a reason, why ever sane country denied Modi visa, prior to him becoming PM.



Based on evidence???Like you just said it is a false flag??????? Any way we have enough threads to discuss modi, but that is not this thread is all about..... unless you want to make it to one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

The attackers are not even identified yet but the media is already raising concerns on Modi Pakistan gambit...serious flaws in the propoganda making..Indians cannot even get sequence of events right..

Terrorists storm air force base, first challenge to Modi’s Pak outreach - The Hindu

There is a pattern here to recognise..usually there is a bollywood movie on the theme of India-Pakistan showing India has a hero and Pakistan as a villain for social conditioning of people attitude (Bajrangi, Phantom) followed by an attack in India blamed on informally state backed terrorist from Pakistan...

This whole gambit will keep the light off from other issues in India for several months to come...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Subcontinent people can continue to be stupid, being lead by cronies within their own country. It's been 60 some year, like serious face palm needed. Got to be the two most stupid countries to continue this, for relatively nothing.

But it doesnt matter, if the game needs to be played, so be it. India knows what's more important in the long run, the bank roll becomes more manageable each successive year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

So are terrorists from some other country this time around?


----------



## nair

AbRaj said:


> Topic? What's topic??
> First a counterterrorism expert started with trolling t



Have seen that....But then it was mostly on topic, upto you.....


----------



## Khafee

nair said:


> Based on evidence???Like you just said it is a false flag??????? Any way we have enough threads to discuss modi, but that is not this thread is all about..... unless you want to make it to one



Well why don't you deny that Modi was rejected Visas by every sane country because.........? Do deny it at your peril.



Ragnarok connection said:


> Utter nonsense of the highest level. Let me get this straight...Modi shows up in Lahore as a goodwill gesture for peace with Pakistan...and then a few days later he launches a false flag attack on his own countries air base?
> The logic is non-existant in your argument, you and your conspiracy theories are hilarious Mr Military professional.



Modi has been talking crap, sabre rattling from the day he took power, all of a sudden he decides to make a visit, with "ZERO" agenda, to have tea. what did this visit achieve?Nothing. AND now this. Typical, India shows the world what a peace loving nation you are, whereas you are nothing more than the neighborhood bully. Name one decent country you have good relations with?


----------



## AbRaj

nair said:


> Have seen that....But then it was mostly on topic, upto you.....


Topic? What's topic?? 
First a counterterrorism expert started with trolling then a professional gives dumb Conspiracy theory theory 
Now here we are with army of terrorist sympathizers and professional trolls 
And best part all receiving likes positive ratings, bloody terrorists


----------



## CHD

These false flags of by india are not gonna help, whole world knows the criminal record of modi and india nsa doval.India is currently lead by criminals and no one is gonna beleive you thats why china vetos you in UN
Modi as PM of india has accepted india state sponsored terrorism against a soveriegn state in 1971 and then they call others terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Khafee said:


> Well why don't you deny that Modi was rejected Visas by every sane country because.........? Do deny it at your peril.



Denying visa makes one terrorist???? Not in my logic, But if that suits your logic, I will agree with you and shall we get back to the topic please?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

bhutjolokia said:


> despite prior warnings we lost lives of four security personals , not good .


You can be prepared but all plans go out of the window the moment contact is initiated. The loss of life is extremely sad but the fact that these animals did not get anywhere near the internals of the base and this was known early on points to the fact that the security apparatus was successful in meeting their objectives. As has been reported, the objectives of these terrorists was to destroy IAF assets- they never even got close.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Dazzler said:


> So are terrorists from some other country this time around?



This would be clear once their pics are made available. It will become clear if they were Khalistani, Islamist, Christian or Hindu Extremist.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

loud explosion heard from inside IAF base????

news is 23 min old... are they keep fighting the terrorists? 
Source ANI news twitter


----------



## HariPrasad

It seems that Pakistani members are over joyous on this attack. Wait , we have full capability to locate the real culprit behind the attack and repay that with interest. We have a very capable government in place. All such short sighted terrorist attack can not regress our nation. With every attack, we have emerged more stronger. We shall further refine our response and further fine tune our policy. This includes the proper response where it hurts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Denying visa makes one terrorist???? Not in my logic, But if that suits your logic, I will agree with you and shall we get back to the topic please?



Mitti Paaoo!


----------



## Sunan

Water Car Engineer said:


> Right? Modi just took the initiative to visit and dialogue with Pakistan, and somehow this is an Indian false flag?
> 
> There isnt a rouge institution(s) in India that by-passes the civilian government for their own agenda. That's well known world wide to support terrorism. To the point the US didnt inform that country ahead of an important raid. That's in another country.


Rouge institution of india is Raw which has bomb Shamjhota express.So false flag operations by raw is proven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Very sad news, let's hope for the best. 


*People do not blame Pakistan with no evidence, or are you guys so efficient that you have finished the investigation too? Do not go off topic, no personal attacks, please. Don't jump to stupid conclusions. *
*Pakistani members, do not go off topic, don't derail the thread. *
*Any violations a ban will follow! *


Dazzler said:


> So are terrorists from some other country this time around?


Can't happen. Can they not be local militants? why are people jumping to conclusions for? sick of same thing repeating itself. 


HariPrasad said:


> It seems that Pakistani members are over joyous on this attack.


Not really!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

nair said:


> Denying visa makes one terrorist???? Not in my logic, But if that suits your logic, I will agree with you and shall we get back to the topic please?


On what basis was he denied visa? not just one country, but every sane country out there?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Muhammad Omar said:


> loud explosion heard from inside IAF base????
> 
> news is 23 min old... are they keep fighting the terrorists?
> Source ANI news twitter



No one has the clear idea what is happening, Normally such attacks happened in civilian area where media and local police are allowed and these guys provide info to local channels.... Since it is inside the airbase, only AF and Army knows the situation.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

@Bang Galore @Joe Shearer 

Your comments?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683217101914423297


----------



## Khafee

nair said:


> No one has the clear idea what is happening, Normally such attacks happened in civilian area where media and local police are allowed and these guys provide info to local channels.... Since it is inside the airbase, only AF and Army knows the situation.....


Do explain the nature of the military base defence / security, in the Indian context.

Thanks!


----------



## Windjammer

Dazzler said:


> So are terrorists from some other country this time around?


Well, going by Indian home minister's statement, there's again veiled mention of Pakistan.
Not sure about the befitting reply though....against whom or in what form.

Will give befitting reply to terror attack: Rajnath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Situation so far: operation is not over but investigation is....it was pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samlove

nair said:


> No one has the clear idea what is happening, Normally such attacks happened in civilian area where media and local police are allowed and these guys provide info to local channels.... Since it is inside the airbase, only AF and Army knows the situation.....



thr is still firing going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Sunan said:


> Rouge institution of india is Raw which has bomb Shamjhota express.So false flag operations by raw is proven.



Nothings been proven. RSS is NGO. RAW, IA, and the civilian gov are working well in union, unlike your country.

However, the whole world know about your institutions. To the point the US didnt tell you ahead of time before doing a raid to get OBL. Even going as far as making a stealth Black Hawk to evade your radar systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## barbarosa

Terrorist is invisible enemy. It is not the failure of security forces such as heart attack.


----------



## Green Angel

RIP  ..... Please don't blame PAKISTAN, again n again.


----------



## somebozo

Water Car Engineer said:


> If it was a of RSS member, are they a part of the government like a whole branch of the military and it's intelligence agency?



It was actually a RSS member military officer..
And yes a military officer is part of the state machinery...

2007 Samjhauta Express bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> Denying visa makes one terrorist???? Not in my logic, But if that suits your logic, I will agree with you and shall we get back to the topic please?


Yes it does make one a terrorits but heading an UN designated terrorist organization does not make u one.

Read Hafiz syed.


Hyprocrites are always right. Proved again


Parul said:


> Mitti Paaoo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

4 calls intercepted between terrorists and their handlers last night according to media.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

somebozo said:


> It was actually a RSS member military officer..
> And yes a military officer is part of the state machinery...
> 
> 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


LOL. All are part of the RSS.


----------



## AyanRay

somebozo said:


> It was actually a RSS member military officer..
> And yes a military officer is part of the state machinery...
> 
> 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



According to whom? The UN resolution states that the Samjhauta Express bombings were carried on my LET.


----------



## HariPrasad

WAJsal said:


> Very sad news, let's hope for the best.
> 
> 
> *People do not blame Pakistan with no evidence, or are you guys so efficient that you have finished the investigation too? Do not go off topic, no personal attacks, please. Don't jump to stupid conclusions. *
> *Pakistani members, do not go off topic, don't derail the thread. *
> *Any violations a ban will follow! *
> 
> Can't happen. Can they not be local militants? why are people jumping to conclusions for? sick of same thing repeating itself.
> 
> Not really!



I know you are not the one but i can easily that in the post of others. You can see as well.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.


Indians and their false flag attacks. You have exposed the skimpy Indian plans again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

everytime bad happens when indian pm visits Pakistan. At least, it was not that bad this time. We lost much more lives and resource during kargil. I hope that they won't claim to win this battle as well.


----------



## Sunan

Vapnope said:


> you did miss my comment sir,


Pakistan foreign office has already


Brahmaputra Mail said:


> 1. 6 militants infiltrate the international border in Punjab.
> 2. An innova gets hijacked. The driver's throat slit.
> 3. The innova gets punctured. Abandons the car.
> 4. Hijacks Punjab Police's SP's car. Also takes his mobile phone.
> 5. Makes a call to their handler who is in Bahawalpur, Pakistan.
> 6. Proceeds towards Air Force Base in Pathankot.
> 7. Blasts outer wall of the AFB from back end. 1st tier of security gets breached.
> 8. Gets challenged by Garuds and DSE. Exchange of fire takes place. Two terrorists and two garuds get killed in the exchange. Other 5 IAF personnel also get injured. One later succumbs to his injury.
> 9. Garuds corner the remaining 4 terrorists to a Mess building in the 2nd tier area.
> 10. Garuds are joined by NSG who were flown in after SP's car was hijacked.
> 11. 2 terrorists get killed. 2 remained at large.
> 12. Operation going on to search for last two terrorists. Mi35 Hind pressed into service. Punjab police and Army joins in.


Hahaha operation is not over yet.Firing is still going on.No investigatin yet.How u know They came from Pakistan??Did u know that before or u planed it like this?Ask your raw they will explain u well because they r the one who r behind that attack.like Shamjhota express.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

ranjeet said:


> 4 calls intercepted between terrorists and their handlers last night according to media.


And how does the media know this? They have reporters embedded inside Indian Intelligence Agencies?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunan

Water Car Engineer said:


> Nothings been proven. RSS is NGO. RAW, IA, and the civilian gov are working well in union, unlike your country.
> 
> However, the whole world know about your institutions. To the point the US didnt tell you ahead of time before doing a raid to get OBL. Even going as far as making a stealth Black Hawk to evade your radar systems.


So r u trying to tell me that Shamjhota express blast was carried out by Raw with the approvel of civilian gov??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Sunan said:


> So r u trying to tell me that Shamjhota express blast was carried out by Raw with the approvel of civilian gov??



It wasnt carried out by RAW. NIA is accusing a member of an NGO, RSS. The UNSC blames a member of LeT, even issuing a travel ban by the UNSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> besides ..melon sized balls are quiet large..


They would have had a serious tactical disadvantage... carrying all that extra weight around. Not to mention the difficulty in sprinting and crouching/general mobility etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Gentelman said:


> Dude its just a comparison and facts!
> We aint some sort of bad wishers of India...
> There those terrorists have automatic weapons?? Rockets launchers?? Did they fiercely attacked with gernades and rockets on your gates or there was just firing?? Kindly share their escape plans and plans of attacks and those inside maps of airbase retrieved from those terrorists........
> If you are pointing towards the fact that such attack always happen in *INDIA *whenever all is going well between us neighbors then its actually fascinating for us too. We fail to understand that why will bunch of un trained and under armed gunmen with such a criminally poor planning will choose a target like an airbase??
> And I just hope that no one of the terrorist belongs from Pakistan this time......



Really "aint some sort of bad wishers of India"?
I don't think you can even convince yourself when you say that.

Here's the thing, India on its own has better security than Pakistan and our intelligence agencies work ten fold to prevent the entry of high caliber weapons in the country, so the question of RPGs and grenades and the like never come into question.
Why do ops like zarb-e-azb happen? Such high scale ops happen only in Pak whereas we stop it in the border itself before such situations even occur. We do short shock and awe ops and in return are able to prevent such high infestation

"why will bunch of un trained and under armed gunmen with such a criminally poor planning will choose a target like an airbase??"

You serious?

Look at Afghanistan or any other places with military installations, there are countless such events where poorly equipped terrorists have attacked such military installations.
You can't really expect extensive planning and discipline from riff-raffs.


----------



## Rahil khan

illusion8 said:


> Celebrations by Pakistani posters on this thread is quite evident. Hope Indian posters don't go down to that level when a attack happens in Pakistan.
> 
> RIP to the Air force Soldiers.


I shall never be among those who will celebrate such tragic events. Strongly condemn such happenings. It hurts really when men In uniform lose their precious lives to unknown unidentified terrorists. RIP men in uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

WAJsal said:


> Can't happen. Can they not be local militants? why are people jumping to conclusions for? sick of same thing repeating itself.


The terrorists are most likely 'Indian' citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage

important part is , all the sleeper cells created during khan~gress government ( thanks to people like manishankars and mamta mulayam ) are now being located and dismantled , Bharat has paid the price and still people are being killed by the cowardly acts of so called nasal , but nature has her own rules , karma always follows . i guess party has just begun , illusions and misconceptions will be dealt with and time will tell the rest of the story .


----------



## Sunan

ranjeet said:


> 4 calls intercepted between terrorists and their handlers last night according to media.


not 4 but 5 calls Doowed ibrahim wife also called the indian media and gave them his husband location and also informed them about todays attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samlove

havnt heard any firing or explosion for long time , i think its over , first time saw mi 35 in action ,


----------



## ranjeet

Khafee said:


> And how does the media know this? They have reporters embedded inside Indian Intelligence Agencies?


through their sources 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683218940714024961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

What India achieve from Modi Visit ?

Modi arrived in Pakistan under US and Russian pressure 
After his arrival around the world everyone gave credit to ONLY Modi 
Improved India image which were badly fuckedup in front of the world from past few months
Now this topi-drama to roleback..

Reality is.... Indian do these kind of things because they;'re not INTERESTED IN ANY TALK just for the betterment of their image Modi visited Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Four terrorists, two IAF men killed in Pathankot attack: All you need to know - Firstpost

Two IAF men died.


----------



## Khafee

ranjeet said:


> through their sources
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683218940714024961


An ongoing operation and the media is already being giving briefings?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

samlove said:


> a c-17 just took off from the base , fighting still going on


Would've come from Hindon where there is a Garud quick reaction team or could've been bringing in the Rapid Action Medical Team (RAMT) and for an air-evac of any casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Fresh shots heard from Pathankot IAF base, forces using attack helicopters*


----------



## Sunan

Water Car Engineer said:


> It wasnt carried out by RAW. NIA is accusing a member of an NGO, RSS. The UNSC blames a member of LeT, even issuing a travel ban by the UNSC.


Still accusing??After so many years.Isn't this attack occur in india?So how come india dont know who did it?Swami asimenand accept the responsibility.Col prohet serving indian army officer was involved in this attack.Raw plained this false flag operation and then Blame Pakistan immediately.


----------



## ranjeet

Sunan said:


> not 4 but 5 calls Doowed ibrahim wife also called the indian media and gave them his husband location and also informed them about todays attack.


I didn't mentioned it because it was off topic, glad you updated the information.


----------



## Dazzler

illusion8 said:


> Celebrations by Pakistani posters on this thread is quite evident. Hope Indian posters don't go down to that level when a attack happens in Pakistan.
> 
> RIP to the Air force Soldiers.



You just depicted your sick frame of mind by generalizing the entire nation. This goes on to show what you think about your neighborhood. The question was why on earth did Indian media started blaming Pakistan without a shred of evidence or do they have access to something that Indian security agencies don't have or is it just a norm in India to blame everything on Pakistan without putting forth any evidence whatsoever. 

Ironically, the latter seems to be the case.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## mirage

Stealth said:


> What India achieve from Modi Visit ?
> 
> Modi arrived in Pakistan under US and Russian pressure
> After his arrival around the world everyone gave credit to ONLY Modi
> Improved India image which were badly fuckedup in front of the world from past few months
> Now this topi-drama to roleback..
> 
> Reality is.... Indian do these kind of things because they;'re not INTERESTED IN ANY TALK just for the betterment of their image Modi visited Pakistan


sir , as i am new to this forum , kindly explain what type of pressure was inflicted on modi from amreka and roos , and why there was need for that pressure , thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot: India’s strategic base under siege*
Even as operations continue to neutralise the terrorists held up in Pathankot Air Force station, officials said the technical area of the base, which houses the air assets, has been secured.

They said the terrorists are in the area which houses the families and civilians, raising fears of a potential hostage situation.

Pathankot is an important forward operating base of the Indian Air Force which houses Mig-21 Bis fighter jets and Mi-25 & Mi-35 attack helicopters.
Pathankot: India’s strategic base under siege - The Hindu


----------



## samlove

Khafee said:


> An ongoing operation and the media is already being giving briefings?


not briefing the calls were made last night by the terrorist to their handler from phone they took from SP officer after taking his car , it was immediately put under surveillance , also everyone was put on alert last night , NSG forces was already dispatched last night


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Pakistan condemns terrorist incident in Pathankot in which many precious lives have been lost: Pakistan foreign ministry*


*Pakistan remains committed to partner with India and other countries in the region to eradicate menace of terror: Pakistan foreign ministry*



INSIDE INVOLVEMENT? 
*Former IAF official, arrested for spying, to be quizzed by Delhi Police in custody in connection with attack in Pathankot*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samlove

Abingdonboy said:


> Would've come from Hindon where there is a Garud quick reaction team or could've been bringing in the Rapid Action Medical Team (RAMT) and for an air-evac of any casualties.


maybe but after its gone they started using mi 35 attack helicopter , can see them firing


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The calls were from Pakistan. Question is were they connected with the Pakistani Deep State or State or non state actors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth

Dazzler said:


> You just depicted your sick frame of mind by generalizing the entire nation. This goes on to show what you think about your neighborhood. The question was why on earth did Indian media started blaming Pakistan without a shred of evidence or do they have access to something that Indian security agencies don't have or is it just a norm in India to blame everything on Pakistan without putting forth any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Ironically, the latter seems to be the case.


Classic smash! in fact damn SLAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

samlove said:


> not briefing the calls were made last night by the terrorist to their handler from phone they took from SP officer after taking his car , it was immediately put under surveillance , also everyone was put on alert last night , NSG forces was already dispatched last night



So you are saying there was a heads up, and despite that this incident happened. 

Why wasn't security beefed up adequately? where are the IFV's or APC's? Why such poor response?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunan

Indian media "raat 12 bajy aik call aie pakistan say aik atankwadi ko wo us is Maa this kaha k Bata Shaheed honay ja raha hai Khana kha lena".Hahaha indian media and their agencies.haha look at these idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

SarthakGanguly said:


> The calls were from Pakistan. Question is were they connected with the Pakistani Deep State or State or non state actors.



Dig deeper, must be from ISI headquarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

On Saturday, four Jaish-e-Mohammad terrorists and four security personnel were killed in an encounter with the security forces at Pathankot Air Force Station in Punjab.

Radio Pakistan @RadioPakistan
Pakistan strongly condemns #Pathankot airbase attack in India: Foreign Office

2:44 PM - 2 Jan 2016

A statement issued by the Pakistan Foreign Ministry reads, "Pakistan strongly condemns airbase attack at Pathankot in India where many precious lives have been lost."
"Pakistan remains committed to partner with India and other countries in the region to eradicate menace of terror," it said.

India strongly reacted to the terror attack and said such incidents will hamper the peace talk with Pakistan.

Pakistan condemns terror attack at Pathankot air base - IBNLive


JeM -Historically it coordinates and shares close ties with LeT
So is Hafiz Saeed trying to break India Pakistan peace initiatives?
Or this is masood azhar (IC 84) comeback show?


----------



## samlove

Khafee said:


> So you are saying there was a heads up, and despite that this incident happened.
> 
> Why wasn't security beefed up adequately? where are the IFV's or APC's? Why such poor response?


they have everything but this air base is vast , can built two air base in tht, also pathankot is military area , atleast 1 division of army , and 1 division of tank is in pathankot, also mi-35 attack is pressed in action


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sunan said:


> Indian media "raat 12 bajy aik call aie pakistan say aik atankwadi ko wo us is Maa this kaha k* Bata Shaheed honay ja raha hai Khana kha lena"*.Hahaha indian media and their agencies.haha look at these idiots.





India ki awam ki aankhon me bhi aansu aagai hon gai yeh sb sun k

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Green Angel

Modi is in Govt and they blame PAKISTAN.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Indian media bashing Pakistan already

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

SarthakGanguly said:


> May be. Remains to be seen. You should brag about it actually. 99.99% sure that India will be able to *DO *nothing but protest meekly.



Man u disappointed me, you should've asked your media as they seem to know everything beforehand when it comes to such unfortunate events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

samlove said:


> *they have everything* but this air base is vast , can built two air base in tht


I'm watching Indian media, and all they are showing is troops arriving in un-armoured trucks. 

Secondly, they have *"everything", *yet the operation has been ongoing for 10+ hours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Indian media wo media hai 

Jo Terrorists ki calls ko trace kr leta hai 
maa or betay ki caals bhi sun leta hai 
Terrorists kahan se or kese aai attacks se pehle pata kr leta hai
Kis ne funding ki kese border cross kia sb pata hai 
Terrorist k ghar kahan kahan hain wo bhi pata hai 
Terrorists ki pockets me kis tanzeem k letters hain wo bhi pata kr leta hai 


Please Indian RAW ko Khtam kr k Indian media ko hire krlo attacks se bach jao gai thori c assistance Pak ko bhi leni chahye Indian media se

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stealth

This is what i said on Modi visit.. this PMLN Tola is ZERO in terms of International engagements. What Pakistan achieve from Modi visit ? and what India achieve from Modi visit ?

- Under US and Russian pressure, Modi visited Pakistan
- Modi along with 120 Indian officials arrived in Pakistan without ANY VISA and PMLN Tola welcome him
- On his arrival entire world media only gves redits to Modi and India (everything was pre-planned) credit tu phir Nawaz Sharif ko bhi dena chahye tha woh us ****** ko apnay ghar laykar gaya ? istarhan to Credit NAWAZ SHARIF aur PAKISTAN ka bhi banta tha...
- Modi visit re-define good image of India that Modi want talk with Pakistan.

THATS WHAT INDIA WANT AT THIS STAGE after his image was badly ***** in front of entire world in recent RSS harkatain

Now after today attack on Indian Airbase pre-planned staged false flag operation conducted by RAW under Ajit Doval ******, clearly evident that Modi is not interested in talk. He arrived just for the betterment of his country image. Now entire India media as usual on one line - Pakistan is involved in today's terror attack on IAF Air Force base in Pathankot (50 kilometers of bordering Pakistan)

What Pakistan achieve ? BIG ZERO!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

[


Dazzler said:


> Man u disappointed me, you shouod have asked your media as they know everything beforehand especially such unfortunate events.



We all know how media work on our countries...... I agree Indian media is sensationalist and make their own rumors from sources which even god cannot find.... But that is how exactly your media also works (may be a bit less sensationalist ).... Why you sound surprised???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samlove

Khafee said:


> I'm watching Indian media, and all they are showing is troops arriving in un-armoured trucks.
> 
> Secondly, they have *"everything", *yet the operation has been ongoing for 10+ hours?


they are showing different entry point tht gate 1 , but the operation is going near gate 2 and 3 , tht why i am telling u its a vast area


----------



## graphican

$hitty Indian Media makes up minds of its countrymen against Pakistan to limits that even if later on they figure out it wasn't from across the border, the message of "it was from the border" is gone too deep that it cannot be undone. It's like filling a 20 meters deep pipe with animal $hit and then adding 1 cm of flowers on top as compensation and pretending all is well.

#Ridiculous Indian Media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

noksss said:


> Wow lots of Smileys and Quotes on a Terrorist attack thread by Pakistanis goes to show how much love you have for a terror attack in India



like Indian loves terror attacks in Pakistan... first ask yourself especially your media that unko sab pata chal jata hey pehlay say tu phir atack ka bhi batadetay honay wala hey ? Baywaquf banaya huwa hey dunya ko ? mera khyaal hey baywaquf tumko tumhare hakomat nay bana rakha hey dunya ko ub nahe bana sakhtay!


----------



## Khafee

guyhandz said:


> This again proves that Pakistan government has no control over its army or ISI! Very dangerous situation for India!


Forget what control GoP has over ISI, what this is really showing is:

1) Despite a heads up, the Indian Military failed to put in adequate defensive measures.
2) Despite just a handful of infiltrators, even after 10+ hrs the operation is still ongoing
3) "150 commandos" as per Sahara News, were deployed at Pathankot Airbase. Results are in front of us.

Any which way you look at it, looks bad for the Indian Military.


----------



## Dazzler

nair said:


> [
> 
> We all know how media work on our countries...... I agree Indian media is sensationalist and make their own rumors from sources which even god cannot find.... But that is how exactly your media also works (may be a bit less sensationalist ).... Why you sound surprised???



I am not, in fact, I am all eyes and ears as to when will your government endorse their rhetoric as official statement, which has become a norm for us, and the world. 

Funnily, this tradition has reached almost epic proportions in the last few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

For argument's sake, even if one was to entertain the frivolous Indian claims, ... Pathankot base houses MiG-21s, can that even be considered an asset or is it worth all the risk and effort.!!! It's 2016 not 1965.
IAF lost much more valuable assets through sabotage in the 80s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illusion8

Dazzler said:


> You just depicted your sick frame of mind by generalizing the entire nation. This goes on to show what you think about your neighborhood. The question was why on earth did Indian media started blaming Pakistan without a shred of evidence or do they have access to something that Indian security agencies don't have or is it just a norm in India to blame everything on Pakistan without putting forth any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Ironically, the latter seems to be the case.



The sick frame of mind is quite evident from the first page of this thread - all the smileys and the likes says a lot of the mentality of some of the posters here...and, its not a new occurrence - remember, I have been on this forum from a long time and have seen such posts in all terror related threads. What I hoped for is that Indian posters don't go down to that level when something similar happens in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Angel

ISI
HAFIZ SAEED
DAWOOD IBRAHIM
BASHING PAKISTAN
and Finally the will declare attack conducted by PAKISTAN...


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Stealth said:


> This is what i said on Modi visit.. this PMLN Tola is ZERO in terms of International engagements. What Pakistan achieve from Modi visit ? and what India achieve from Modi visit ?
> 
> - Under US and Russian pressure, Modi visited Pakistan
> - Modi along with 120 Indian officials arrived in Pakistan without ANY VISA and PMLN Tola welcome him
> - On his arrival entire world media only gves redits to Modi and India (everything was pre-planned) credit tu phir Nawaz Sharif ko bhi dena chahye tha woh us ****** ko apnay ghar laykar gaya ? istarhan to Credit NAWAZ SHARIF aur PAKISTAN ka bhi banta tha...
> - Modi visit re-define good image of India that Modi want talk with Pakistan.
> 
> THATS WHAT INDIA WANT AT THIS STAGE after his image was badly ***** in front of entire world in recent RSS harkatain
> 
> Now after today attack on Indian Airbase pre-planned staged false flag operation conducted by RAW under Ajit Doval ******, clearly evident that Modi is not interested in talk. He arrived just for the betterment of his country image. Now entire India media as usual on one line - Pakistan is involved in today's terror attack on IAF Air Force base in Pathankot (50 kilometers of bordering Pakistan)
> 
> What Pakistan achieve ? BIG ZERO!


Point is ever since first few pages i saw many senior pakistani members really concerned about what indian media is saying and the other thing they are saying is that it is a RAW false flag operation question is when pakistanies find it so funny as how come indian media allegedly knows everything that had in last 12 hours then how should indians think or react as to many pakistani members collectively calling this episode as a RAW false flag operation 

point is how come pakistanies are convinced that it is a RAW false flag operation and not done by some fringe terror group in pakistan who used its sleeper cell for this operation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## simplestguy

India media is totally irresponsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbRaj

Sunan said:


> Indian media "raat 12 bajy aik call aie pakistan say aik atankwadi ko wo us is Maa this kaha k Bata Shaheed honay ja raha hai Khana kha lena".Hahaha indian media and their agencies.haha look at these idiots.


Sorry Shaktiman , next time we will provide strong undeniable proof containing patterns and narratives


----------



## Dragon4

Dazzler said:


> I am not, in fact, I am all eyes and ears as to when will your government endorse their rhetoric as official statement, which has become a norm for us, and the world.
> 
> Funnily, this tradition has reached almost epic proportions in the last few years.


Edit: may have become a norm for your country, not for the world.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SarthakGanguly said:


> Indians and their false flag attacks. You have exposed the skimpy Indian plans again and again.


Exposed nothing just stating the obvious
zoin Hamid has authority on exposing plots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunan

"Beta Shaheed honay ja raha bai Khana kha lena"Now this is epic.Salute to india Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

IAF chief Arup Raha, Navy Chief Robin Dhowan and Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar arrive at South Block #Pathankot

NSA Ajit Doval arrives at South Block 






*Have credible information about this attack being sponsored by some elements across the border: Kiren Rijiju*


----------



## Norwegian

graphican said:


> $hitty Indian Media makes up minds of its countrymen against Pakistan to limits that even if later on they figure out it wasn't from across the border, the message of "it was from the border" is gone too deep that it cannot be undone. It's like filling a 20 meters deep pipe with animal $hit and then adding 1 cm of flowers on top as compensation and pretending all is well.
> 
> #Ridiculous Indian Media.


Indian media doing what it can best: hate Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunan

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> Point is ever since first few pages i saw many senior pakistani members really concerned about what indian media is saying and the other thing they are saying is that it is a RAW false flag operation question is when pakistanies find it so funny as how come indian media allegedly knows everything that had in last 12 hours then how should indians think or react as to many pakistani members collectively calling this episode as a RAW false flag operation
> 
> point is how come pakistanies are convinced that it is a RAW false flag operation and not done by some fringe terror group in pakistan who used its sleeper cell for this operation ?


Because of Raws past performance inside india Shamjhota Expreas,Malay gao,Makka Masjid Blast,and then immediately blamed Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

High level meeting between Chiefs of Army, IAF, Navy, NSA Doval & Defence Minster Parrikar begins at South Block


----------



## nair

kahonapyarhai said:


> High level meeting between Chiefs of Army, IAF, Navy, NSA Doval & Defence Minster Parrikar begins at South Block



LOL...Mate I am shocked to see you posting in a thread and contributing.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

Windjammer said:


> For argument's sake, even if one was to entertain the frivolous Indian claims, ... Pathankot base houses MiG-21s, can that even be considered an asset or is it worth all the risk and effort.!!! It's 2016 not 1965.
> IAF lost much more valuable assets through sabotage in the 80s.


Good point, maybe the IAF wanted to get rid of the "Flying coffins" and at the same time blame Pakistan. Kill two birds with one stone?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

You would have to be a special case if you believe these calls are real. This is pure pathetic journalism and the sad factor is that people believe this media and they believe it so much that they have made any incident into a Pakistan ISI conspiracy... Even posters here believe their media which tells you what the am admi would believe. This will be blamed on us with full fervor before any investigation report comes and even if the report says negative on Pakistan the media will still blame Pakistan citing the reports as false especially since they got the calls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

kahonapyarhai said:


> High level meeting between Chiefs of Army, IAF, Navy, NSA Doval & Defence Minster Parrikar begins at South Block


High level meeting planning how to blame this on Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Plenipotentiary

door darshan broadcast, seconds after the attack....

Pak ny kea aik or war .

g haan darshko, isi ki aik or ghinoni saajish hoi baynakab

. pathan kot m vayoo seyna k aday p aatng vaadeo ka hamla. thakan sy choor saynak us samay manoranjan kr rhy thy. laikin aik do ko narkh m bhaij dea baaki Pak seema par krnay m kamyab.
tohee vemaan in ki khoj m lgy hain. yodhak shaytar jaysi ran reeti apnana ho gi............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

kahonapyarhai said:


> IAF chief Arup Raha, Navy Chief Robin Dhowan and Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar arrive at South Block #Pathankot
> 
> NSA Ajit Doval arrives at South Block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have credible information about this attack being sponsored by some elements across the border: Kiren Rijiju*



Terrorist incidence in India has increased ever since doval is made NSA

And even his BS of proxy war wrt Pakistan,the terrorism activities in Pakistan are at a decade low.


So Doval has failed on both fronts,Be it internal security or proxy war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

nair said:


> [
> 
> We all know how media work on our countries...... I agree Indian media is sensationalist and make their own rumors from sources which even god cannot find.... But that is how exactly your media also works (may be a bit less sensationalist ).... Why you sound surprised???



Niar sahab I've never ever seen any attack in PAkistan media start blaming Pakistan... I have never ever seen this... show me any single footage of Pakistani media on the day of attack koi bhi video dekhayen kise bhi channel ki where Pakistani media blaming India or even name India or raw...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

saiyan0321 said:


> You would have to be a special case if you believe these calls are real. This is pure pathetic journalism and the sad factor is that people believe this media and they believe it so much that they have made any incident into a Pakistan ISI conspiracy... Even posters here believe their media which tells you what the am admi would believe. This will be blamed on us with full fervor before any investigation report comes and even if the report says negative on Pakistan the media will still blame Pakistan citing the reports as false especially since they got the calls.



Nobody's blaming Pakistan here..

Blaming anti India elements in Pakistan..namely, Jaish E Mohammed or LET or Harkat Ul Mujadeen isn't exactly blaming the Pakistani people or the Pakistani establishment.


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Sunan said:


> Pakistan foreign office has already
> 
> Hahaha operation is not over yet.Firing is still going on.No investigatin yet.How u know They came from Pakistan??Did u know that before or u planed it like this?Ask your raw they will explain u well because they r the one who r behind that attack.like Shamjhota express.




Because I said so ? Seriously if I was as adamant as you then I would have asked about the bodies of 10000 so-called militants getting killed in Zarb-e-Azb.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Khafee said:


> So you are saying there was a heads up, and despite that this incident happened.
> 
> Why wasn't security beefed up adequately? where are the IFV's or APC's? Why such poor response?


Poor response? These guys came looking to blow up IAF aircraft and had huge quantities of RDX in their possession and they were entering prevented from doing so. They didn't even get into the base but were kept around its periphery. 

How is a APC going to prevent this attack? Anyway there are armoured vehicles there but it doesn't change anything for this kind of attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

farhan_9909 said:


> Terrorist incidence in India has increased ever since doval is made NSA
> 
> And even his BS of proxy war wrt Pakistan,the terrorism activities in Pakistan are at a decade low.
> 
> 
> So Doval has failed on both fronts,Be it internal security or proxy war


It's not Doval but Indian media that is a total failure


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> For argument's sake, even if one was to entertain the frivolous Indian claims, ... Pathankot base houses MiG-21s, can that even be considered an asset or is it worth all the risk and effort.!!! It's 2016 not 1965.
> IAF lost much more valuable assets through sabotage in the 80s.



They lose their their assets much important one like SU-30MKI Heli and Hercules etc etc by crashing them why would one need to attack MiG-21 base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

illusion8 said:


> The sick frame of mind is quite evident from the first page of this thread - all the smileys and the likes says a lot of the mentality of some of the posters here...and, its not a new occurrence - remember, I have been on this forum from a long time and have seen such posts in all terror related threads. What I hoped for is that Indian posters don't go down to that level when something similar happens in Pakistan.


Stop acting all snow white and that, forget terrorist related incidents, one just has to read the Indian comments after the death of a PAF female pilot to understand the dirt level of Indians mind set. So please leave the so called morals out of discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Stealth said:


> Niar sahab I've never ever seen any attack in PAkistan media start blaming Pakistan... I have never ever seen this... show me any single footage of Pakistani media on the day of attack koi bhi video dekhayen kise bhi channel ki where Pakistani media blaming India or even name India or raw...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Norwegian said:


> High level meeting planning how to blame this on Pakistan



Don't worry their Media already found a Page that fell from Terrorists pocket and on that page it's written Jaish-e-Mohammad From Bahawalpur Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dazzler said:


> I am not, in fact, I am all eyes and ears as to when will your government endorse their rhetoric as official statement, which has become a norm for us, and the world.
> 
> Funnily, this tradition has reached almost epic proportions in the last few years.


I just wonder
Why a prescripted narrative against Pakistan military and ISI is propagated claiming it's against peace moves
When it's the Indian military which has constantly rejected easing of tensions and says its best time to keep pressure on Pakistan when it's busy in fight with Taliban
The Indian National Security Adviser boasts that he will pay 10 times demanded by BLA and TTP in their fight against Pakistan but all this is conveniently forgotten

Its was Indian military and spy agencies that forced Vajpai to back away from agreed peace sighing in Agra when Musharaf was there , the COAS of Pakistan army

On look Pakistan is buying 8 F16 this is proof it doesn't want peace
Just don't look at our billion dollars military purchases from west and Russia...lol

P's since the attackers will have their travel and identification documents on them and make phone calls to ISI HQ so we can't complain

I was just saying why they are not willing to suspect their own forces that show no appetite for peace?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

farhan_9909 said:


> Terrorist incidence in India has increased ever since doval is made NSA


How did you get to that conclusion???

Every time India and Pakistan are at the verge of thawing their relationship, such attacks happen.
Blaming Doval is juvenile.


----------



## omega supremme

This is india's own work


----------



## Levina

Irfan Baloch said:


> The Indian National Security Adviser boasts that *he will pay 10 times demanded by BLA and TTP* in their fight against Pakistan but all this is conveniently forgotten


PROOF?


----------



## nair

Stealth said:


> Niar sahab I've never ever seen any attack in PAkistan media start blaming Pakistan... I have never ever seen this... show me any single footage of Pakistani media on the day of attack koi bhi video dekhayen kise bhi channel ki where Pakistani media blaming India or even name India or raw...



To be honest my opinion on Pak media is based on what i get to see here, and i am not a google buddy, have seen several bits of blaming india with out any proof, Same day ( i dono ) but that evening for sure....


----------



## Vyom

Windjammer said:


> For argument's sake, even if one was to entertain the frivolous Indian claims, ... Pathankot base houses MiG-21s, can that even be considered an asset or is it worth all the risk and effort.!!! It's 2016 not 1965.
> IAF lost much more valuable assets through sabotage in the 80s.


 
Lagta hai you went though with my advice.


----------



## Khafee

illusion8 said:


> Nobody's blaming Pakistan here..
> 
> Blaming anti India elements in Pakistan..namely, Jaish E Mohammed or LET or Harkat Ul Mujadeen isn't exactly blaming the Pakistani people or the Pakistani establishment.


Lets put that aside for a minute.

From an Indian SP's phone calls were made to PK (allegedly). An imminent attack was perceived. Why didn't the IAF /IA beef up security? Why is the OP still ongoing after 10+hrs? Why a handful of attackers, have crippled an airbase for so long?

You can blame who ever you want of this incident, but history will also show a poor response from the Indian side.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Just yesterday- A senior Politician here was asking to scale down the defense budget and future plans of massive arms purchase- I suppose this will shut off any such voices for some time now- This Govt- needed some very strong excuse to explain S-400, Rafale, Barak-8, Apaches etc-


----------



## Vyom

Levina said:


> PROOF?



No proof, required. Just a word is as true as the Gospel, like those dossiers. which were dumped by USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Irfan Baloch said:


> I was just saying why they are not willing *tonsuspect their own forces *that show no appetite for peace?


It's simple. 
They don't have a history of being aggressors or derailing democracy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Windjammer said:


> For argument's sake, even if one was to entertain the frivolous Indian claims, ... Pathankot base houses MiG-21s, can that even be considered an asset or is it worth all the risk and effort.!!! It's 2016 not 1965.
> IAF lost much more valuable assets through sabotage in the 80s.


What an incredibly stupid statement. IAF aircraft being destroyed on the ground in this kind of attack would have been HUGELY significant no matter what aircraft it was- even if it was a glider! Terrorism by definition is about perception and eliciting a disproportionate response to the actions carried out. Does one conduct a CBA before carrying out an attack based on the intended target judging for the "quality" of the target? In 26/11 Pakistani terrorists killed 166 people, more people than that probably died that month on the roads in India but which created more (and lasting) outrage and attention?

Anyway, all of the assets you might consider more "worthy" of an attack by your proxies are deployed further away from the IB, it is no coincidence that these guys hit the closest airbase to where they infiltrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Sagarika GhoseVerified account*‏@sagarikaghose
Even in the face of #Pathankot attack, GOI musn't lose nerve, must keep commitment to Pak talks. Don't let terrorists set the agenda!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Khafee said:


> Good point, maybe the IAF wanted to get rid of the "Flying coffins" and at the same time blame Pakistan. Kill two birds with one stone?


Or even if some do get destroyed, it wouldn't be much of a loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Irfan Baloch said:


> I just wonder
> Why a prescripted narrative against Pakistan military and ISI is propagated claiming it's against peace moves
> When it's the Indian military which has constantly rejected easing of tensions and says its best time to keep pressure on Pakistan when it's busy in fight with Taliban
> The Indian National Security Adviser boasts that he will pay 10 times demanded by BLA and TTP in their fight against Pakistan but all this is conveniently forgotten
> 
> Its was Indian military and spy agencies that forced Vajpai to back away from agreed peace sighing in Agra when Musharaf was there , the COAS of Pakistan army
> 
> On look Pakistan is buying 8 F16 this is proof it doesn't want peace
> Just don't look at our billion dollars military purchases from west and Russia...lol
> 
> P's since the attackers will have their travel and identification documents on them and make phone calls to ISI HQ so we can't complain
> 
> I was just saying why they are not willing tonsuspect their own forces that show no appetite for peace?


Peace won't come until or unless COAS of both countries meet on the same table as they did before 1947 as part of British Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

The intelligence agencies have intercepted four calls made by terrorists. According to reports, one of the terrorists called up his mother in Pakistan. During the conversation, the mother told her son to take his meal before dying in the attack.


*Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist*

Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist | Zee News


----------



## illusion8

Khafee said:


> Lets put that aside for a minute.
> 
> From an Indian SP's phone calls were made to PK (allegedly). An imminent attack was perceived. Why didn't the IAF /IA beef up security? Why is the OP still ongoing after 10+hrs? Why a handful of attackers, have crippled an airbase for so long?
> 
> You can blame who ever you want of this incident, but history will also show a poor response from the Indian side.



From what perspective is it a failed defense? what makes you think it's a poor response?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

An attack in airbase is not for its assets it holds alone.. Its a silly argument to say if its holds legacy fighters than its not a worthy target.
FYI that squadron is still in active service.


----------



## Khafee

Abingdonboy said:


> Poor response? These guys came looking to blow up IAF aircraft and had huge quantities of RDX in their possession and they were entering prevented from doing so. They didn't even get into the base but were kept around its periphery.
> 
> How is a APC going to prevent this attack? Anyway there are armoured vehicles there but it doesn't change anything for this kind of attack.



For 10+ hrs going around the periphery, looking for a handful of attackers? Yeah, right! 

Read my previous posts, this attack, false flag or not, has exposed major chinks in the Indian Military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

Khafee said:


> Lets put that aside for a minute.
> 
> From an Indian SP's phone calls were made to PK (allegedly). An imminent attack was perceived. Why didn't the IAF /IA beef up security? Why is the OP still ongoing after 10+hrs? Why a handful of attackers, have crippled an airbase for so long?
> 
> You can blame who ever you want of this incident, but history will also show a poor response from the Indian side.



Two Columns of 6 GR was moved in the Airbase fro protecting the assets, NSG and Garud were moved to AFB. The attacked in the night., like pesky cross between swines and rats. We lost two in the gun fight. Where does it reflect badly ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Levina said:


> PROOF?


Check devals videos posted by his Indian fans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Levina said:


> How did you get to that conclusion???
> 
> Every time India and Pakistan are at the verge of thawing their relationship, such attacks happen.
> Blaming Doval is juvenile.



Yes and why it always happen on indian side?

i believe that extremist hindus are behind this and the tour of modi was part of this plan because election in india is largely based on relation with pakistan.


----------



## illusion8

Khafee said:


> Good point, maybe the IAF wanted to get rid of the "Flying coffins" and at the same time blame Pakistan. Kill two birds with one stone?




Kamra attack? Mehran base attack? Minhas base attack? what equipment was Pakistani forces trying to get rid off?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Irfan Baloch said:


> Check devals videos posted by his Indian fans



Irfaaan sahib..... Zara woh video dyaan se dekhiye aap ko samaj ayega....... Btw he was not NSA when he made that speech, probably never dreamt of becoming one that time....


----------



## Norwegian

kahonapyarhai said:


> The intelligence agencies have intercepted four calls made by terrorists. According to reports, one of the terrorists called up his mother in Pakistan. During the conversation, the mother told her son to take his meal before dying in the attack.
> 
> 
> *Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist*
> 
> Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist | Zee News


Hahahaha. Hilarious interceptions. Wonder why these terrorists are still using non encrypted channels in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

illusion8 said:


> Kamra attack? Mehran base attack? Minhas base attack? what equipment was Pakistani forces trying to get rid off?



Mate there are certain logic, which according to some only fit in Indian case....... Bakhi aap samajdaar hein


----------



## PARIKRAMA

What i understand was 
1. The prime objective was to capture terrorists alive which can give much more credible infor about the background planning and sponsors
2. Pathankot is not a small place.. 
3. The decision to neutralise was taken only after visuals confirmed that they are carrying heavy amount of explosives

Thus the whole time frame has stretched or else it would have ended long long back

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

kahonapyarhai said:


> IAF chief Arup Raha, Navy Chief Robin Dhowan and Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar arrive at South Block #Pathankot
> 
> NSA Ajit Doval arrives at South Block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have credible information about this attack being sponsored by some elements across the border: Kiren Rijiju*


As expected, should I predict the outcome?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Irfan Baloch said:


> I just wonder
> Why a prescripted narrative against Pakistan military and ISI is propagated claiming it's against peace moves
> When it's the Indian military which has constantly rejected easing of tensions and says its best time to keep pressure on Pakistan when it's busy in fight with Taliban
> The Indian National Security Adviser boasts that he will pay 10 times demanded by BLA and TTP in their fight against Pakistan but all this is conveniently forgotten
> 
> Its was Indian military and spy agencies that forced Vajpai to back away from agreed peace sighing in Agra when Musharaf was there , the COAS of Pakistan army
> 
> On look Pakistan is buying 8 F16 this is proof it doesn't want peace
> Just don't look at our billion dollars military purchases from west and Russia...lol
> 
> P's since the attackers will have their travel and identification documents on them and make phone calls to ISI HQ so we can't complain
> 
> I was just saying why they are not willing tonsuspect their own forces that show no appetite for peace?


The Indian military has ZERO say in dictating policy- NONE. So the entire premise of your post is flawed. 


It's funny that Pakistanis mock Indians for how quick they are to point fingers at Pakistan but Pakistanis are equally as foolish to rule out Pakistani elements with no facts just because they want it to be true. 

In the face of evidence (yes yes, unsubstantiated I'm sure I'll hear you say):

- this airbase is the closet to the IB 
-calls intercepted between these terrorists and handlers in Pakistan 

Still "inside job"? But you guys like to have it both ways- THIS was an inside job but PNS mehran and Karma were of course Indian sponsored. 

If you actually want to rub some salt into those wounds why don't you look to this incident to see how to protect your assets and what the absence of insider collusion will do. This base repelled the attackers with no loss of national assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Khafee said:


> Lets put that aside for a minute.
> 
> From an Indian SP's phone calls were made to PK (allegedly). An imminent attack was perceived. Why didn't the IAF /IA beef up security? Why is the OP still ongoing after 10+hrs? Why a handful of attackers, have crippled an airbase for so long?
> 
> You can blame who ever you want of this incident, but history will also show a poor response from the Indian side.



Security was beefed up- which is the reason attack failed in first place-

OP will go on till the area is properly combed off and declared safe of any stray explosives lying around- Its standard procedure-

Air Base is operational- C-17 has been flying in and out from there- the area of operation has been in the periphery of the base-

Yes It will since Indian military is now incapable of responding and It also Justify the military spending of India to make Its military capable of responding to such incident in an offensive manner- History will justify a strong offensive Indian military machine with these incidents-


----------



## illusion8

nair said:


> Mate there are certain logic, which according to some only fit in Indian case....... Bakhi aap samajdaar hein




Many aren't too bright to hide their unbridled joy.


----------



## saiyan0321

illusion8 said:


> Nobody's blaming Pakistan here..
> 
> Blaming anti India elements in Pakistan..namely, Jaish E Mohammed or LET or Harkat Ul Mujadeen isn't exactly blaming the Pakistani people or the Pakistani establishment.



No those organizations do not represent is but your media is claiming that our intelligence agencies have sponsored the attack. I would rubbish media claim if it didn't have such an effect on all of you. This thread is filled with posters who believe it was us, comments of news section is filled which means general populace have already made up their mind blaming us. 

You have went one step ahead and have called us sick minded bcz apparently we can't even defend ourselves when accused. Your posters come with rubbish when an attack happens claiming you reap what you sow and you here blame us and we can't even defend ourselves...

How can you claim that majority are enjoying this? We are criticizing you army, intelligence , your media blame game and the mentality of your people where blame goes on us ( Pakistan) first. Everybody is pissed off and frustrated at being blamed. 

Yes there are psychotic terror posters who celebrate death but that doesn't mean you can generalize all of us. I get it. You are hurt but you can't stand and blame this on us until credible proof comes and by us I dont mean the terror organization but our intelligence and army ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kahonapyarhai said:


> The intelligence agencies have intercepted four calls made by terrorists. According to reports, one of the terrorists called up his mother in Pakistan. During the conversation, the mother told her son to take his meal before dying in the attack.
> 
> 
> *Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist*
> 
> Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist | Zee News



Yaar na kr aansu aa rhy hain kasm se... 
Maa ka pyar   maa ka aashirwad 

Did the attacker said ok ami kha lon ga  ya did he said Ami Jannat me ja k khaon ga?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> What i understand was
> 1. The prime objective was to capture terrorists alive which can give much more credible infor about the background planning and sponsors
> 2. Pathankot is not a small place..
> 3. The decision to neutralise was taken only after visuals confirmed that they are carrying heavy amount of explosives
> 
> Thus the whole time frame has stretched or else it would have ended long long back


Standard Indian CT doctrine- the objective is always to capture terrorists alive where possible so as to maximise evidence collection. This is why operations usually take so long in JK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Indian media be like: Since Pakistan has no army of its own, its isi send armed terrorists to take out Indian assets. Lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Levina said:


> It's simple.
> They don't have a history of being aggressors or derailing democracy.


How convenient?
Or selective memory. When Musharaf asked why was agreed draft not being signed he was told Indian hawks were not agreeing. But forget him why won't you prefer an Indian account specially when Modi can say to USA hey I even went to Lahore to give them a hug they dont want peace let me cold start can't wait any longer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spectre

Henceforth every terrorist attack on Pakistan is a false flag by Pakistan Establishment, no matter how heinous or deplorable, no matter how many civilians or kids are murdered. There are limits to human decency which most Pakistani posters have crossed due to their underlying insecurity and overzealousness to defend the home team therefore only fair when we return the favor next time sometime like this happen on your soil.

Good Day

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

Abingdonboy said:


> Standard Indian CT doctrine- the objective is always to capture terrorists alive where possible so as to maximise evidence collection. This is why operations usually take so long in JK.



12 hours is far too long when you consider it is inside an airbase... that too on outer periphery where you dont risk of damaging the assets..... There must be reasons behind then... even then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Norwegian said:


> Hahahaha. Hilarious interceptions. Wonder why these terrorists are still using non encrypted channels in 2016



q k yeh inki training ka hisa ni hota tbhi kbhi Passport le jaty hain kabhi calls pe aisi batein krte hain   or yeh to page le k gai thy jis me phone numbers likhe huay thy jaish e Muhammad k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

terror attack is not important, bashing media is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Spectre said:


> Henceforth every terrorist attack on Pakistan is a false flag by Pakistan Establishment, no matter how heinous or deplorable, no matter how many civilians or kids are murdered. There are limits to human decency which most Pakistani posters have crossed due to their underlying insecurity and overzealousness to defend the home team therefore only fare when we return the favor next time sometime like this happen on your soil.
> 
> Good Day


Why you too blame Pakistan for this? What's wrong with your critical thinking?


----------



## illusion8

saiyan0321 said:


> No those organizations do not represent is but your media is claiming that our intelligence agencies have sponsored the attack. I would rubbish media claim if it didn't have such an effect on all of you. This thread is filled with posters who believe it was us, comments of news section is filled which means general populace have already made up their mind blaming us.
> 
> You have went one step ahead and have called us sick minded bcz apparently we can't even defend ourselves when accused. Your posters come with rubbish when an attack happens claiming you reap what you sow and you here blame us and we can't even defend ourselves...
> 
> How can you claim that majority are enjoying this? We are criticizing you army, intelligence , your media blame game and the mentality of your people where blame goes on us ( Pakistan) first. Everybody is pissed off and frustrated at being blamed.
> 
> Yes there are psychotic terror posters who celebrate death but that doesn't mean you can generalize all of us. I get it. You are hurt but you can't stand and blame this on us until credible proof comes and by us I dont mean the terror organization but our intelligence and army ...




When did I generalize anyone? I have seen sick posts before - in fact there's a particular chap who keeps tabs on the numbers of soldiers killed, and if it's higher on the Indian side, he does not even try to hide his glee. All the while, I know that most terrorist groups are out of control, though many are still controlled and are used as proxies.

We are too much into this to act like innocents frankly speaking.


----------



## nair

illusion8 said:


> Many aren't too bright to hide their unbridled joy.



I agree, Joy or disappointment, i am not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Khafee said:


> Lets put that aside for a minute.
> 
> From an Indian SP's phone calls were made to PK (allegedly). An imminent attack was perceived. Why didn't the IAF /IA beef up security? Why is the OP still ongoing after 10+hrs? Why a handful of attackers, have crippled an airbase for so long?
> 
> You can blame who ever you want of this incident, but history will also show a poor response from the Indian side.


Security was beefed up. The IAF expanded its perimeter security which is likely where the first contact was made in well AWAY from the base- the objectives of the terrorists (taking out IAF aircraft) was thus not achieved. These terrorists didn't get anywhere near the interior of the base. 

Operation is still going on because a) Indian forces would prefer to wear down the enemy in the hope of capturing him alive and b) the operation cannot have be called off until every single centimetre has been searched/cleared and any weapons/explosives made safe. Only after the full "render safe " drill will the operation be concluded. is there any rush? If there is no threat to civilians or strategic assets, they can afford to take a less aggressive approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ragnarok connection

farhan_9909 said:


> Yes and why it always happen on indian side?
> 
> i believe that extremist hindus are behind this and the tour of modi was part of this plan because election in india is largely based on relation with Pakistan.


LOL, excellent analysis...attackers were Hindu?? If the Hindus had that level of indoctrination/fearlessness/balls, they would be doing these kind of attacks in Pakistan (either the resident Hindus of Pakistan or through infiltration) and not on Indian soil...or at least on Indian Muslims targets if they could. 
Another senseless opinion.


----------



## Norwegian

Neither Pakistan nor India benefits from this attack. Only a minority of hardliners on both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Norwegian said:


> Why you too blame Pakistan for this? What's wrong with your critical thinking?



I am blaming the mindset of Pakistani posters who have insinuated in near unanimity that this is a false flag attack which is at worst psychologically deranged response and at best idiotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

nair said:


> 12 hours is far too long when you consider it is inside an airbase... that too on outer periphery where you dont risk of damaging the assets..... There must be reasons behind then... even then.


What's the rush? Why charge into a situation where there is no apparent risk to civilians or national assets? Being meticulous will pay off in the long run. If it is true that it is the NSG and PARA (SF) undertaking thee operations then rest assured these fellas know what they are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

nair said:


> 12 hours is far too long when you consider it is inside an airbase... that too on outer periphery where you dont risk of damaging the assets..... There must be reasons behind then... even then.


more like the terrorist had information from inside source that something very sensitive in nature is inside the base and they either had it or are very close to it that is why this waiting game by the security forces of which neither indian public nor the media have any clue looks more like something very big is going on and why still no news about the remaining terrorists when 4 died and in start some 6-7 were reported or maybe just maybe there is some very high profile terrorist holed in there.


----------



## Norwegian

Spectre said:


> I am blaming the mindset of Pakistani posters who have insinuated in near unanimity that this is a false flag attack which is at worst psychologically deranged response and at best idiotic.


Well they do this all the time. Be it APS massacre or killing of OBL in Pakistan. It's always someone else's fault. It's part of conservative Muslim psyche that Muslims are never at fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Grevion

kahonapyarhai said:


> The intelligence agencies have intercepted four calls made by terrorists. According to reports, one of the terrorists called up his mother in Pakistan. During the conversation, the mother told her son to take his meal before dying in the attack.
> 
> 
> *Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist*
> 
> Son, eat before you die: Pakistani mother told Pathankot terrorist | Zee News


Zee Media at its best, a whole god damned terrorist attack on our Air Force Base and they find this news worth highlighting.
I wonder why they never got trolled off on twitter and facebook.


farhan_9909 said:


> election in india is largely based on relation with pakistan.


No they are not. What kind of an analysis-ts you are.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

The talks will continue. What happened today will only cause harm to innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Spectre said:


> I am blaming the mindset of Pakistani posters who have insinuated in near unanimity that this is a false flag attack which is at worst psychologically deranged response and at best idiotic.



Initially i also had this feeling, but now i am used to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Abingdonboy said:


> Security was beefed up. The IAF expanded its perimeter security which is likely where the first contact was made in well AWAY from the base- the objectives of the terrorists (taking out IAF aircraft) was thus not achieved. These terrorists didn't get anywhere near the interior of the base.
> 
> Operation is still going on because a) Indian forces would prefer to wear down the enemy in the hope of capturing him alive and b) the operation cannot have be called off until every single centimetre has been searched/cleared and any weapons/explosives made safe. Only after the full "render safe " drill will the operation be concluded. is there any rush? If there is no threat to civilians or strategic assets, they can afford to take a less aggressive approach.


If operation is still going on why your media is bashing Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

nair said:


> 12 hours is far too long when you consider it is inside an airbase... that too on outer periphery where you dont risk of damaging the assets..... There must be reasons behind then... even then.





Abingdonboy said:


> Standard Indian CT doctrine- the objective is always to capture terrorists alive where possible so as to maximise evidence collection. This is why operations usually take so long in JK.



Source says we wanted the terrorists alive as we wanted to know and handover a evidence to Nawaz Sharif by NaMo confidentially whose from inside is working against interests of Pakistan government.
the decision to neutralise was delayed a lot by the approval of NSA till the casualties crossed 2 to our side.. Even combing ops was first told to try and get them alive by cornering and making them use all ammo

NSA Doval is very much involved and seems to be a man on mission to get an irrefutable proof of sabotaged plans by inner terror elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnarok connection

nair said:


> 12 hours is far too long when you consider it is inside an airbase... that too on outer periphery where you dont risk of damaging the assets..... There must be reasons behind then... even then.


They are probably trying to negotiate with the last terrorist, to capture him alive...he's much more useful if captured alive. He could inform us about his handlers and method of entry into Indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Abingdonboy said:


> What's the rush? Why charge into a situation where there is no apparent risk to civilians or national assets? Being meticulous will pay off in the long run. If it is true that it is the NSG and PARA (SF) undertaking thee operations then rest assured these fellas know what they are doing.



Absolutely correct. Emphasis on minimising damage to assets and life. Anyone can charge like a cowboy and make it "*High Noon at Ok Coral" *but it takes skill and patience to do it the right way, with minimum loss and *fulfil the objective to capture the terrorists alive along with incriminating evidence so that they can be presented to the Global Community. *

If India was somehow complicit we would have done this in 15 minutes and gone back home for a hearty breakfast. The time taken alone is an indicator of the seriousness of the situation and the measured response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Abingdonboy said:


> The Indian military has ZERO say in dictating policy- NONE. So the entire premise of your post is flawed.
> 
> 
> It's funny that Pakistanis mock Indians for how quick they are to point fingers at Pakistan but Pakistanis are equally as foolish to rule out Pakistani elements with no facts just because they want it to be true.
> 
> In the face of evidence (yes yes, unsubstantiated I'm sure I'll hear you say):
> 
> - this airbase is the closet to the IB
> -calls intercepted between these terrorists and handlers in Pakistan
> 
> Still "inside job"? But you guys like to have it both ways- THIS was an inside job but PNS mehran and Karma were of course Indian sponsored.
> 
> If you actually want to rub some salt into those wounds why don't you look to this incident to see how to protect your assets and what the absence of insider collusion will do. This base repelled the attackers with no loss of national assets.


Thanks for taking time
After attacks on Pakistan bases
The blame on India comes from PDF members please forgive them but on other hand look here the attack is still in progress and already your media decided their name and origin in Pakistan
Same script like staged fishing boat attack where a poor Indian official lost his job for deviating from official line and admitted the fake attack
Was he ISI agent too? Wonder what happened to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> more like the terrorist had information from inside source that something very sensitive in nature is inside the base and they either had it or are very close to it that is why this waiting game by the security forces of which neither indian public nor the media have any clue looks more like something very big is going on and why still no news about the remaining terrorists when 4 died and in start some 6-7 were reported or maybe just maybe there is some very high profile terrorist holed in there.


Nope. This isn't a strategic base (is no strategic assets are held there) and the terrorists never even got inside it, they remain on the periphery. I don't know what strategic asset you think they could have in their possession but this isn't some bond movie mate,there aren't portable strategic assets in aluminium suitcases just laying around to be captured.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Norwegian said:


> Neither Pakistan nor India benefits from this attack. Only a minority of hardliners on both sides


Very well said sir.. could not agree more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Spectre said:


> Absolutely correct. Emphasis on minimising damage to assets and life. Anyone can charge like a cowboy and make it "*High Noon at Ok Coral" *but it takes skill and patience to do it the right way, with minimum loss and *fulfil the objective to capture the terrorists alive along with incriminating evidence so that they can be presented to the Global Community. *
> 
> If India was somehow complicit we would have done this in 15 minutes and gone back home for a hearty breakfast. The time taken alone is an indicator of the seriousness of the situation and the measured response.


If operation is still not finished, your media and politicians have no credible evidence to put blame on Pakistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DesertFox97 said:


> hey hey  u forgot passports



Iranian washing power PAK,oversized NICs ... These terrorists are so dumb.. When they attack Pak -- they become smart...BC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Abingdonboy said:


> Nope. This isn't a strategic base (is no strategic assets are held there) and the terrorists never even got inside it, they remain on the periphery. I don't know what strategic asset you think they could have in their possession but this isn't some bond movie mate,there aren't portable strategic assets in aluminium suitcases just laying around to be captured.


then what is that it is taking so long why not move in heavy hitters and finish the job why are they dragging it ?


----------



## Windjammer

Abingdonboy said:


> What an incredibly stupid statement. IAF aircraft being destroyed on the ground in this kind of attack would have been HUGELY significant no matter what aircraft it was- even if it was a glider! Terrorism by definition is about perception and eliciting a disproportionate response to the actions carried out. Does one conduct a CBA before carrying out an attack based on the intended target judging for the "quality" of the target? In 26/11 Pakistani terrorists killed 166 people, more people than that probably died that month on the roads in India but which created more (and lasting) outrage and attention?
> 
> Anyway, all of the assets you might consider more "worthy" of an attack by your proxies are deployed further away from the IB, it is no coincidence that these guys hit the closest airbase to where they infiltrated.


Well stupidity is a double edge sword, since your country is well experienced in covering up misadventures by it's armed force personal, like the ram race by IN commanders or the sabotage at Gwallior, had any lost occurred at Pathankot, it would no doubt will be covered up. However, something like 26/11 gets more sympathy and attention. One wonders why the base in IOK housing MiG-29s wasn't selected since militants are already very active in that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Norwegian said:


> If operation is still going on why your media is bashing Pakistan?



Historic Precedence. Media is blaming blaming based on previous inferences. Pakistan does have the distinction of actively supporting these elements in recent time. 

AFAIK there has not been a Statement for IAF, IA or GOI regarding Pakistan on this issue. In India and other free countries Media is free to make educated guesses, If Pakistan has a problem it can sue the Indian Media in Indian courts for slander and defamation and GoP would be given a fair hearing.


----------



## samlove

Khafee said:


> I'm watching Indian media, and all they are showing is troops arriving in un-armoured trucks.
> 
> Secondly, they have *"everything", *yet the operation has been ongoing for 10+ hours?


i live there and also media is not allowed in those area where encounter is taking place, even they cant show live feed so spare me ,it takes time if u have to clear more than 20000 acres of land ,


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Stealth said:


> like Indian loves terror attacks in Pakistan... first ask yourself especially your media that unko sab pata chal jata hey pehlay say tu phir atack ka bhi batadetay honay wala hey ? chutya banaya huwa hey dunya ko ? mera khyaal hey chutya tumko tumhare hakomat nay bana rakha hey dunya ko ub nahe bana sakhtay!


Easy now 
Their Bollywood influence is national phenomenon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Irfan Baloch said:


> Check devals videos posted by his Indian fans


Sir
You're talking to one of the Doval fans. I have watched most of his videos. He never said 10times nor has he ever mentioned TTP or likes. 
He is of the opinion that India should take new offensive-defensive posture.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Irfan Baloch said:


> Same script like staged fishing boat attack where a poor Indian official lost his job for deviating from official line and admitted the fake attack



He drank too much while at job- He was relived of his duties so that he could drink in peace-


----------



## Ragnarok connection

Norwegian said:


> If operation is still going on why your media is bashing Pakistan?


Ignore our media bro, most of them are paid and the others are just interested in increasing ratings through bs (inspired by bollywood and hindi soaps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

SpArK said:


> Pathankot Gurdaspur border is a tough terrain with water bodies and has section where its not fully fenced.
> 
> These sort of attacks helps to plug the holes and rearrange security apparatus.
> 
> Freedom fighters will be mass produced and will be exported as its hard to find a job and these uneducated get easily manipulated and they are quite expendables.
> 
> All you need is .. teach them shout louder/harder , teach them how to fire bullets and send them across to kill people or get blown for their masters and attain heaven.
> 
> Then the next batch comes.... its a constant process ..... all for freedom ...since decades and will go on for some more time...
> 
> The issue now is.. if a whole batch of freedom fighters are dispatched then the waiting period for the next batch will take some time as the next batch will need time to grow up as those guns are too heavy and climate and terrain too harsh for the kids....
> 
> Hence freedom fighters will be coming every now and then in small batches and they will be attaining freedom from the face of the earth in regular intervals.




60% of population is between age bracket 20 to 25 years that would mean 120 Million and suppose 50% of these 120 million are males that would means 60 million boys who can carry guns, and as you think they must be all unemployed then the attackers should number in 20-25 per batch and damage done should be twice of what has happened in Pakistan's case. 

You are frustrated because an attack happened in India, and I am frustrated because stealing a LEA's car and kidnapping him and using his phone to talk to handlers is sheer idiocy that is being fed to me. I mean come on all highly educated well trained terrorists are reserved for Pakistan only? I refuse to accept this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

Spectre said:


> Historic Precedence. Media is blaming blaming based on previous inferences. Pakistan does have the distinction of actively supporting these elements in recent time.
> 
> AFAIK there has not been a Statement for IAF, IA or GOI regarding Pakistan on this issue. In India and other free countries Media is free to make educated guesses, If Pakistan has a problem it can sue the Indian Media in Indian courts for slander and defamation and GoP would be given a fair hearing.


Educated guesses? Is this how you defend your media's obvious lack of responsible journalism?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Spectre said:


> AFAIK there has not been a Statement for IAF, IA or GOI regarding Pakistan on this issue



There has been no official statement untill now, One statement of rajnath singh was surfaced in which the usual befitting replay was mentioned, but no name or country was mentioned...... even the punjab police said, they cant make any statement ro give the details as the operation has been handled by IA and IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Color_Less_Sky said:


> 60% of population is between age bracket 20 to 25 years that would mean 120 Million and suppose 50% of these 120 million are males that would means 60 million boys who can carry guns, and as you think they must be all unemployed then the attackers should number in 20-25 per batch and damage done should be twice of what has happened in Pakistan's case.
> 
> You are frustrated because an attack happened in India, and I am frustrated because stealing a LEA's car and kidnapping him and using his phone to talk to handlers is sheer idiocy that is being fed to me. I mean come on all highly educated well trained terrorists are reserved for Pakistan only? I refuse to accept this.


Exactly. How difficult it is to get an encrypted 3g connection even in remote areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Irfan Baloch said:


> damn it
> 
> here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.



Almost pictured the end result even at this thread, going to happen at last but Sir Ji forgot to mention Blast and Bullet Proof Passport. However, i am totally in agreement on this with you.

ISI planned such attack to reach the facility but couldn't train them for maximum damage or kills so attack foiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> There has been no official statement untill now, One statement of rajnath singh was surfaced in which the usual befitting replay was mentioned, but no name or country was mentioned...... even the punjab police said, they cant make any statement ro give the details as the operation has been handled by IA and IAF


*Pakistan's ISI funded Pathankot air base terror attack?*
New Delhi: Was the terror attack in Punjab's Pathankot carried out at the behest of Pakistan's intelligence agency, Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)? If sources are to be believed, then yes.
Sources have told _Zee Media_ that ISI held a meeting with several terror groups in December last year to plan terror attacks in India.

Among the terrorist groups which attended the meeting included Lashkar-e-Toiba, Jaish-e-Mohammad, Hizbul Mujahideen and Punjab-based Babbar Khalsa.
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...ack-carried-out-at-behest-of-isi_1840744.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

illusion8 said:


> When did I generalize anyone? I have seen sick posts before - in fact there's a particular chap who keeps tabs on the numbers of soldiers killed, and if it's higher on the Indian side, he does not even try to hide his glee. All the while, I know that most terrorist groups are out of control, though many are still controlled and are used as proxies.
> 
> We are too much into this to act like innocents frankly speaking.



Then that chap is sick. There is no sense in that. I would condemn that action be it from my own country men, analysts, professionals. I have issues with Indian forces as well as with the american forces but never celebrated their death and the creed I belong to forbids me to do that. You don't celebrate death!!

I would have to agree to that both sides are too much into this but we must move forward together.. I get your pain and frustration believe me as we have went through that for a decade and are still going through it. You feel helpless and want to crush the skulls of those responsible but we must remain calm and pray for better days and believe that our protectors can protect us.

If the general populace change their mindset and don't believe all problems originate from the enemy then maybe prejudices will die out... Most posters are just highlighting this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

MaarKhoor said:


> *Pakistan's ISI funded Pathankot air base terror attack?*
> New Delhi: Was the terror attack in Punjab's Pathankot carried out at the behest of Pakistan's intelligence agency, Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)? If sources are to be believed, then yes.
> Sources have told _Zee Media_ that ISI held a meeting with several terror groups in December last year to plan terror attacks in India.
> 
> Among the terrorist groups which attended the meeting included Lashkar-e-Toiba, Jaish-e-Mohammad, Hizbul Mujahideen and Punjab-based Babbar Khalsa.
> Pakistan's ISI funded Pathankot air base terror attack? | Zee News



Lol Zee media is speculating..... Have seen this....Did you see any official statement???? No right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Vyom said:


> Lagta hai you went though with my advice.


Remember, You are hear to learn and then give advise to folks back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MaarKhoor said:


> *Pakistan's ISI funded Pathankot air base terror attack?*
> New Delhi: Was the terror attack in Punjab's Pathankot carried out at the behest of Pakistan's intelligence agency, Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)? If sources are to be believed, then yes.
> Sources have told _Zee Media_ that ISI held a meeting with several terror groups in December last year to plan terror attacks in India.
> 
> Among the terrorist groups which attended the meeting included Lashkar-e-Toiba, Jaish-e-Mohammad, Hizbul Mujahideen and Punjab-based Babbar Khalsa.
> Pakistan's ISI funded Pathankot air base terror attack? | Zee News



BC... "Zee tv" is more efficient that within a few hours these BC's get to know that ISI held meetings with terrorists to plan attacks?

BC !! Yeh kya haramtopi hai @Irfan Baloch. "Bhaiya Ji waat isss dhis".. "Bobbles head sideways".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spectre said:


> Absolutely correct. Emphasis on minimising damage to assets and life. Anyone can charge like a cowboy and make it "*High Noon at Ok Coral" *but it takes skill and patience to do it the right way, with minimum loss and *fulfil the objective to capture the terrorists alive along with incriminating evidence so that they can be presented to the Global Community. *
> 
> If India was somehow complicit we would have done this in 15 minutes and gone back home for a hearty breakfast. The time taken alone is an indicator of the seriousness of the situation and the measured response.


It's standard Indian CT doctrine that has been praised by many foreign units who have been exposed to it. 

I think many are too quick to look to other operations around the world to see how this should be conducted and there is a lot of false equivalency going on. 

In fact, even non-Indian CT doctrine states that capture is preferable and direct action should ONLY be taken where there is an IMMEDIATE threat to life (or assets). In the Pakistani base attacks those guys were inside the base and creating all kinds of havoc and needed to be stopped ASAP similarly in the Paris and Mumbai attacks. But look at the Australian cafe siege- the police only moved in when it was felt there was an immediate threat to the lives of hostages, before that they had been trying to talk to the guy and wait him out. 

IF these terrorists are contained then there is no need to go in all guns blazing, I'm sorry but the Indian responders (some of the most elite guys in the world) value their lives and those of their team mates above killing some nobody Pakistani terrorist. 

As General Paton said- "no b****** ever won a war dying for his country, he won it by making some other poor dumb b***** die for his"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Norwegian

MaarKhoor said:


> *Pakistan's ISI funded Pathankot air base terror attack?*
> New Delhi: Was the terror attack in Punjab's Pathankot carried out at the behest of Pakistan's intelligence agency, Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)? If sources are to be believed, then yes.
> Sources have told _Zee Media_ that ISI held a meeting with several terror groups in December last year to plan terror attacks in India.
> 
> Among the terrorist groups which attended the meeting included Lashkar-e-Toiba, Jaish-e-Mohammad, Hizbul Mujahideen and Punjab-based Babbar Khalsa.
> Pakistan's ISI funded Pathankot air base terror attack? | Zee News


Wow. Our Isi is really powerful! It relies on Islamic terrorist organizations instead of relying on its own army!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Norwegian said:


> Educated guesses? Is this how you defend your media's obvious lack of responsible journalism?



Yes. For good or bad, Media is free to make it's own inferences. As I said judicial recourse is available for anyone pained by the Indian Media's lack of journalistic ethics and responsibility. 

I myself am disgusted almost daily by the juvenile behavior of Indian Media but at the same time wont for the world replace it with puppets controlled by some other countries. Almost in all of the free world where media functions without the shadow of Govt agencies like ISPR or communist regimes - you can see the same lack of standards because Media in essence today is no difference from Movie Studios who produce content as per wishes of the audience. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnarok connection

I believe these terrorists must have entered through some underground tunnel across the border, same tunnel was possibly used during earlier Gurdaspur attack...capture the terrorist scum alive and find out location of this entry point...Pure speculation which has higher chance of being true than other views like Hindu extremism, False flag attack, etc.


----------



## Levina

farhan_9909 said:


> Yes and why it always happen on indian side?


Because groups like Jaish-e-Mohammed are not Indian militant groups. Why would they attack their own home?



> tbelieve that extremist hindus are behind this


The last time extremist Hindus attacked, they used *black ink.*




> and the tour of modi was part of this plan because election in india is largely based on relation with pakistan.


Ignoratio elanchi!
North easterners, South Indians etc do not even care which way Indo-Pak heads. You see, it doesn't bother them.
There are only a few states which give some importance (if at all) to Pakistan as they share border with Pakistan.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Norwegian said:


> Wow. Our Isi is really powerful! It relies on Islamic terrorist organizations instead of relying on its own army!!!


Operation still underway and even they find the financiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

nair said:


> Lol Zee media is speculating..... Have seen this....Did you see any official statement???? No right?


They are not speculating. They are pinpointing the blame on usual suspects that is Pakistani ISI


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Irfan Baloch said:


> damn it
> 
> here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.



They will also have Pakistan made guns and ammunition . They will have there Pakistani shnakti cards with them and also some Pakistani currency . Also some Gajar ka halwa which is obviously made in Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Spectre said:


> Yes. For good or bad, Media is free to make it's own inferences. As I said judicial recourse is available for anyone pained by the Indian Media's lack of journalistic ethics and responsibility.
> 
> I myself am disgusted almost daily by the juvenile behavior of Indian Media but at the same time wont for the world replace it with puppets controlled by some other countries. Almost in all of the free world where media functions without the shadow of Govt agencies like ISPR or communist regimes - you can see the same lack of standards because Media in essence today is no difference from Movie Studios who produce content as per wishes of the audience.
> 
> Regards


So you say media in free countries is pure entertainment and cannot be used as credible source of information? It's yellow journalism at its very best


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Norwegian said:


> Wow. Our Isi is really powerful! It relies on Islamic terrorist organizations instead of relying on its own army!!!



Yeh mujhay apni story lag rahi hai..

When I was a kid --- I used to be the most mischievous kid in school(or my class)... Whoever fuked up... The hot math teacher would always be like -- Ali stand up  even the harami who did it would point at me-- ma'am Isi nay kiya hoga.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Color_Less_Sky said:


> You are frustrated because an attack happened in India, and I am frustrated because stealing a LEA's car and kidnapping him and using his phone to talk to handlers is sheer idiocy that is being fed to me.



Lolnthis steals the show
Reminds me of retro villians who waste time in explaining their entire plot
These scumbags get all the way secretly to the base and then decide they should send an FYI to all what they will fail to do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Norwegian said:


> They are not speculating. They are pinpointing the blame on usual suspects that is Pakistani ISI



I am not a fan of Indian media, I agree these guys try to sell speculations, probably using previous instances to come with their own theory..... they use the logic which we use in our local language "Chathathu Keechakan engil konnathu bheeman".... that means "If it is Keechakan who is dead then the the murderer is Bheeman"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Sankpal said:


> I don't think Pakistani friends will ever understand " what is terrorism".
> 
> if attacks happens in India than it is gud because it's done by freedom fighters.
> 
> if attack happens in Pakistan than bad because it's done by terrorist.
> 
> they wants Kashmir at any cost and ready to provide any kind of support.
> 
> if people doing anything against from pak than they don't have issue with him. ready to provide all kind of support.
> 
> if someone says they are terrorist than not ready to accept.
> 
> as per my understanding , it's all about to Kashmir if any terrorist will say I will help or support terrorism in Kashmir than he became freedom fighter for Pakistan.
> 
> Sadly this kind of attitude self destroying. it will harm more than your enemy. for me Pakistan is a best example....
> 
> sorry to all but I am unable to control my self.. if people will support terrorism


Pakistanis do not support terrorism inside India. We do not call them freedom fighters. What we are against is Indian media and politicians bashing Pakistan armed forces involvement in these terrorist attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Color_Less_Sky said:


> 60% of population is between age bracket 20 to 25 years that would mean 120 Million and suppose 50% of these 120 million are males that would means 60 million boys who can carry guns, and as you think they must be all unemployed then the attackers should number in 20-25 per batch and damage done should be twice of what has happened in Pakistan's case.
> 
> You are frustrated because an attack happened in India, and I am frustrated because stealing a LEA's car and kidnapping him and using his phone to talk to handlers is sheer idiocy that is being fed to me. I mean come on all highly educated well trained terrorists are reserved for Pakistan only? I refuse to accept this.


The Indian LEA was not kidnapped.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Sankpal said:


> I don't think Pakistani friends will ever understand " what is terrorism".
> 
> if attacks happens in India than it is gud because it's done by freedom fighters.
> 
> if attack happens in Pakistan than bad because it's done by terrorist.
> 
> they wants Kashmir at any cost and ready to provide any kind of support.
> 
> if people doing anything against from pak than they don't have issue with him. ready to provide all kind of support.
> 
> if someone says they are terrorist than not ready to accept.
> 
> as per my understanding , it's all about to Kashmir if any terrorist will say I will help or support terrorism in Kashmir than he became freedom fighter for Pakistan.
> 
> Sadly this kind of attitude self destroying. it will harm more than your enemy. for me Pakistan is a best example....
> 
> sorry to all but I am unable to control my self.. if people will support terrorism


No sane person from Pakistan is happy that Indian airbase attacked, we all condemn the heinous act of barbarism resulting a death of service men. But we have to defend our selves your media without any proof bashing Pakistan we are just trying to defend my friend take it easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

Abingdonboy said:


> Pakistan seeks dialogue because it makes it look responsible, deflects attention from its terrorism credentials, compels India to overlook its provocations, in order to preserve a positive atmosphere, and wears down India's political will.


Pakistan itself is the victim of Islamic terrorism. Forgot about APS massacre already?


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Norwegian said:


> Pakistanis do not support terrorism inside India. We do not call them freedom fighters. What we are against is Indian media and politicians bashing Pakistan armed forces involvement in these terrorist attacks.


point is why are pakistanies so concerned about what indian media is saying to indians about pakistan specially when indian media is banned in pakistan .

that too when most of the indians do not take indian media seriously and call them as TRP hunters and presstitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

MaarKhoor said:


> No sane person from Pakistan is happy that Indian airbase attacked, we all condemn the heinous act of barbarism resulting a death of service men. But we have to defend our selves your media without any proof bashing Pakistan we are just trying to defend my friend take it easy.


Exactly! We do not praise the terrorists like Palestinians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Norwegian said:


> Exactly! We do not praise the terrorists like Palestinians



Or elect them like indians.



Winchester said:


> My bet is on Shaan biryani masala to be the smoking gun....
> 
> I know Shaan chicken qourma is the strong favorite here but my gut says they are going to go for the biryani on this occasion.



Epic comment..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> point is why are pakistanies so concerned about what indian media is saying to indians about pakistan specially when indian media is banned in pakistan .


Indian media is brainwashing Indian public, feeding them with lies about our defense establishement. And you think this is not a concern for us?


----------



## Spectre

Norwegian said:


> So you say media in free countries is pure entertainment and cannot be used as credible source of information? It's yellow journalism at its very best



Well essentially yes. There are who can be considered a bit credible but by and large journalistic community is entirely without integrity and dignity. All the same one thing you can't accuse them of is being Govt stooges and actively deceiving the public because of Govt dictates. The Govt today does not fear or respect the citizen but the media because it has become today the proxy and reflection of the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> point is why are pakistanies so concerned about what indian media is saying to indians about pakistan specially when indian media is banned in pakistan .
> 
> that too when most of the indians do not take indian media seriously and call them as TRP hunters and presstitutes


What ? We can only know about India through media, how can we avoid them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

A twist in the drama is that the locals and shopkeepers r stating that security barricades were removed by forces at 5pm last evening for some reason and all shopkeeper s were asked to have their shops closed by 8pm sharp.

Someone is about to get busted

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Or elect them like indians.



I do not want to derail this thread, But do read a thread opened by Horus on LeJ.... You may have something interesting there..... No need to quote this as it would derail the thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

Dazzler said:


> A twist in the drama is that the locals and shopkeepers r stating that security barricades were removed by forces at 5pm last evening for some reason and all shopkeeper s were asked to have their shops closed by 8pm sharp.
> 
> Someone is about to get busted


You are not well informed, guess you should read news.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> point is why are pakistanies so concerned about what indian media is saying to indians about pakistan specially when indian media is banned in pakistan .
> 
> that too when most of the indians do not take indian media seriously and call them as TRP hunters and presstitutes



Media is a powerful tool (of war - these days).. It's used in 4th gen warfare... It can shape public opinion and even global one... As we have seen in the past...
I hope Pak media reprociates --

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Norwegian said:


> Pakistanis do not support terrorism inside India. We do not call them freedom fighters. What we are against is Indian media and politicians bashing Pakistan armed forces involvement in these terrorist attacks.



I told you that is your problem... Also i know u will never accept realty... 

by the way..we need to stick on topic.. thanks


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Abingdonboy said:


> Pakistan seeks dialogue because it makes it look responsible, deflects attention from its terrorism credentials, compels India to overlook its provocations, in order to preserve a positive atmosphere, and wears down India's political will.




Oh come on Your Raw has been doing all this in Baluchistan and Karachi for decades .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Norwegian said:


> BS. Modi is not a terrorist. By that definition Nawaz Sharif and his bother Shahbaz are also terrorists for causing model town massacre



A guy who was banned from traveling to US,Canada.. Whose allies (and himself) is accused of 3000 deaths... Is supported by extremist Hindu groups isn't a terrorist? Okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Norwegian said:


> Indian media is brainwashing Indian public, feeding them with lies about our defense establishement. And you think this is not a concern for us?


you dint read my entire post indians themselfs do not take there media seriously and watch them as an entertainment then why should pakistanies take indian media so seriously ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vauban said:


> I didn't go trought the pages,what really happened ? Is the situation still ongoing ? @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Levina



-ongoing (as of right now)
-attack started about 12 hours ago early in the morning (Indian standard time)
-4-6 (some speculations of more) terrorists involved 
-2/3 Indian security officials killed 
- no aircraft damaged 
-no breach to the interior of the base took place, they were kept around the periphery 
-remaining terrorist(s) contained
- render safe drills are going on in the area 

Speculation (but not confirmed):

-terrorists infiltrated into India along the Punjab stretch of the indo-pak border 2-3 days ago
-terrorists yesterday stole an official vehicle of a police officer and perhaps used it to some extent in the preparation of this attack
- calls were intercepted between these guys and handlers in Pakistan yesterday which triggered a nationwide alert (before the theft of the vehicle was being treated as criminal, not terrorist related). 
- calls were also said to mention destroying IAF aircraft. 
- for this purpose large amounts of RDX were with the terrorists 
-An NSG team flew in to Punjab late last night (IST) with the explicit intent of hunting these guys down once it became clear they were terrorists. 
- Said NSG team are now leading the fight against them around the base.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

is the operation still ongoing or ended?? what's happening


----------



## dray

In response to the recent peace initiatives by India...it was expected.


----------



## graphican

Pakistani foreign office has already started taking an "apologetic" and "it wasn't us" line. It should rather had said "Any fabrication on part of India will be dealt with iron hands".

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

nair said:


> I do not want to derail this thread, But do read a thread opened by Horus on LeJ.... You may have something interesting there..... No need to quote this as it would derail the thread....


Have all the Terrorists been killed or there are some left ??


----------



## Norwegian

graphican said:


> Pakistani foreign office has already started taking an "apologetic" and "it wasn't us" line. It should rather had said "Any fabrication on part of India will be dealt with iron hands".


They are afraid of Indian media


----------



## Dazzler

Abingdonboy said:


> -ongoing (as of right now)
> -attack started about 12 hours ago early in the morning (Indian standard time)
> -4-6 (some speculations of more) terrorists involved
> -2/3 Indian security officials killed
> - no aircraft damaged
> -no breach to the interior of the base took place, they were kept around the periphery
> -remaining terrorist(s) contained
> - render safe drills are going on in the area
> 
> Speculation (but not confirmed):
> 
> -terrorists infiltrated into India along the Punjab stretch of the indo-pak border 2-3 days ago
> -terrorists yesterday stole an official vehicle of a police officer and perhaps used it to some extent in the preparation of this attack
> - calls were intercepted between these guys and handlers in Pakistan yesterday which triggered a nationwide alert (before the theft of the vehicle was being treated as criminal, not terrorist related).
> - calls were also said to mention destroying IAF aircraft.
> - for this purpose large amounts of RDX were with the terrorists
> -An NSG team flew in to Punjab late last night (IST) with the explicit intent of hunting these guys down once it became clear they were terrorists.
> - Said NSG team are now leading the fight against them around the base.



Lose plot mate, too many loopholes in it. Tell your media to come with something better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

cerberus said:


> Pakistan is Victim of its Own Creation Don't Blame India.Your Generals Feel Proud about Creation of Taliban Mujaheddin with CIA. Blame Hamid Gul and ISI


Sure it is a victim of its own policies. So stop blaming Pakistan already.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Abingdonboy said:


> I have not forgotten, nor have I forgotten the claim by your PM in the aftermath that you would no longer make distinctions between "good" and "bad " terrorists. The comments/responses on this thread by Pakistani members say otherwise.
> 
> No one is doubting Pakistan is a victim, but it is also the cause. Do I need to quote Hilary clinton's "snake" comment for the thousandth time?


Pakistan was the cause. Not anymore. General Raheel is hanging terrorists on weekly basis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

graphican said:


> Pakistani foreign office has already started taking an "apologetic" and "it wasn't us" line. It should rather had said "Any fabrication on part of India will be dealt with iron hands".



The pathankot has nothing special in it , there are only Mig 21s and Mi-25 helicopters in this base .


----------



## Pulsar

Norwegian said:


> They are not speculating. They are pinpointing the blame on usual suspects that is Pakistani ISI


Firstly, *such sophisticated attacks cannot be conducted without the help and guidance of intel agencies/army. *

Secondly 24 terror training camps in P0K are alive and kicking. What are these mercenaries being trained for? Social service?

Now some might even spout the usual nonsense that it was a false flag op!

But, I think talks must continue. Doval should hand over the evidence especially telephone transcripts to Pakistan's NSA when they meet in Jan and ask him to explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Irfan Baloch said:


> How convenient?
> Or selective memory. When Musharaf asked why was agreed draft not being signed he was told Indian hawks were not agreeing.


Agra summit failure had many reasons behind it. You can not blame our intelligence agencies for it. Btw failure of the summit earned Mushhy some credibility in Pakistan, he was perceived as the general who was not ready to compromise.
Vajpayee was overly optimistic and ergo tantalisingly close to signing the pact. But you should know the real reasons behind its failure. 
Now this ones for you to read





















> But forget him why won't you prefer an Indian account specially when Modi can say to USA hey I even went to Lahore to give them a hug they dont want peace let me cold start can't wait any longer


Lolz
You have good imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

YousufSSG said:


> Have all the Terrorists been killed or there are some left ??



Operations not completed yet, 1 more terrorist is believed to have been hiding.......


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Norwegian said:


> Sure it is a victim of its own policies. So stop blaming Pakistan already.


does pakistan stop blaming india for 1971 or karachi or balochistan heck there are many idiots who blame india for crimes like APS masacrre and instead of showing or sahring any proofs your former NSA at best compiled a heavy file of narration and sequencing of events which your own parliament rejected to be worthy to be given as proof to international community then why only india should show restrain


----------



## The Eagle

Dazzler said:


> A twist in the drama is that the locals and shopkeepers r stating that security barricades were removed by forces at 5pm last evening for some reason and all shopkeeper s were asked to have their shops closed by 8pm sharp.
> 
> Someone is about to get busted



As soon as they find about these above shopkeepers, they will bring one saying that "One Pakistani looks alike bought Beef Biryani and Beef Kabab Masala Packet from his shop".

They will turn it into every twist as they can. Things are confirmed that why they planned this. Look at the intention showed by ZEEMedia. Script was already there.

By the way, why don't India handover the National Security Department to ZeeMedia as they are way far advance to come up with conclusion. Somewhere, i read that ZeeMedia reported as mother of terrorist said "Marne se pehlay kuch kha lena" English version "Eat something before you die". 

Though nobody would be happy with terrorism and we strongly condemn these attacks costing lives of service men but India should get rid of such type of stupid media houses, time to grow.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Norwegian said:


> Pakistan was the cause. Not anymore. General Raheel is hanging terrorists on weekly basis


Yes, but only the so-called "good" terrorists. What tangible evidence is there that Pakistan has acted against all its "strategic assets" aimed at India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Aik Roz Pehle Hi #*PathanKot* Airbase Se Hifazati Rukawaten Hata Di Gai Or Sham 5 Baje Shops Band Kara Di Gai Thi, Shehrion Ka Inkishaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Abingdonboy said:


> I bet you think 9/11 was an inside job too or that OBL wasn't killed on May 2 2011.
> 
> 
> I am not going to argue with those who will inherently refute anything anyone other than themselves has to say.



What were your BSF doing? Why they were not stopped?


----------



## graphican

cerberus said:


> When Did the Last Time India Fabricated Pakistan Its Known in the International Circle that Pakistan Soil is Used For Breeding Terrorist Elements After OBL Episode its just Became Confirmed



Samjhota Express, Male Gaon, Assassination of Pandits in Kashmir, Beheading of Indian soldier and the recent terrorists who blew himself up but later admitted by done by Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indias stare sponsored terrorism in neighbouring countries isn't a hidden fact either... Good or bad taliban who cares... Today the taliban aren't considered terrorists even by US.. Infact US,Russia and even Iran have ties with them and ironically helping them against IS... It's called statecraft..


And Actually Who Beliefs Pakistan Version Not Even Middle East Countries. Forget UN and other World Communities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Irfan Baloch said:


> Exposed nothing just stating the obvious
> zoin Hamid has authority on exposing plots


The World salutes your acumen and acknowledges India as REAL source of terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dazzler said:


> What were your BSF doing? Why they were not stopped?


 Think every centimetre of thousands of kilometres of boarder can be monitored 24/7? There IS significant anti-infiltration measures along the IB and LoC (that just happen to have coincided with a dramatic drop off in violence in the state of JK) but there will remain weak spots. As the saying goes the security forces have to by lucky all the time, the terrorists have to be lucky once.


----------



## Dragon4

Dragon4 said:


> This thread is enough to showcase double standards of our neighbors. Sick apologists.


----------



## Dazzler

Its just another falseflag operation but a badly planned one. It is falling apart even before it could stir anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Pakistan seeks dialogue because it makes it look responsible, deflects attention from its terrorism credentials, compels India to overlook its provocations, in order to preserve a positive atmosphere, and wears down India's political will.



Strong words but a line of thought from strategic perspective...
It will prove to be counter productive as world attention will get drawn more after this..
Expecting another huge propoganda by Donald Trump in coming days on this..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dazzler said:


> Its just another falseflag operation but a badly planned one. It is falling apart even before it could stir anything.


Look at the depths some will go to to disparage India. So not only is this a false flag operation (confirmed by this think tank) but it is ALSO a poorly executed one at that. So not only are Indians lying and duplicitous but also incompetent. 


Such hatred for India is blinding you, I can't take you seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> Strong words but a line of thought from strategic perspective...
> It will prove to be counter productive as world attention will get drawn more after this..
> Expecting another huge propoganda by Donald Trump in coming days on this..


Really? Why? This event will not get huge attention beyond today in the international media. No significant damage or nor mass civilians casualties were inflicted- It will be perceived as par for the course in that part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> -ongoing (as of right now)
> -attack started about 12 hours ago early in the morning (Indian standard time)
> -4-6 (some speculations of more) terrorists involved
> -2/3 Indian security officials killed
> - no aircraft damaged
> -no breach to the interior of the base took place, they were kept around the periphery
> -remaining terrorist(s) contained
> - render safe drills are going on in the area
> 
> Speculation (but not confirmed):
> 
> -terrorists infiltrated into India along the Punjab stretch of the indo-pak border 2-3 days ago
> -terrorists yesterday stole an official vehicle of a police officer and perhaps used it to some extent in the preparation of this attack
> - calls were intercepted between these guys and handlers in Pakistan yesterday which triggered a nationwide alert (before the theft of the vehicle was being treated as criminal, not terrorist related).
> - calls were also said to mention destroying IAF aircraft.
> - for this purpose large amounts of RDX were with the terrorists
> -An NSG team flew in to Punjab late last night (IST) with the explicit intent of hunting these guys down once it became clear they were terrorists.
> - Said NSG team are now leading the fight against them around the base.



Speculations more
Add to that fingers pointed to Jaish JeM
Jaish and LeT has close ties for some time
LeT is a known vehicle of choice for H Saeed
M Azhar may also be back from hiatus post his release during IC 814 hijack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> -ongoing (as of right now)
> -attack started about 12 hours ago early in the morning (Indian standard time)
> -4-6 (some speculations of more) terrorists involved
> -2/3 Indian security officials killed
> - no aircraft damaged
> -no breach to the interior of the base took place, they were kept around the periphery
> -remaining terrorist(s) contained
> - render safe drills are going on in the area
> 
> Speculation (but not confirmed):
> 
> -terrorists infiltrated into India along the Punjab stretch of the indo-pak border 2-3 days ago
> -terrorists yesterday stole an official vehicle of a police officer and perhaps used it to some extent in the preparation of this attack
> - calls were intercepted between these guys and handlers in Pakistan yesterday which triggered a nationwide alert (before the theft of the vehicle was being treated as criminal, not terrorist related).
> - calls were also said to mention destroying IAF aircraft.
> - for this purpose large amounts of RDX were with the terrorists
> -An NSG team flew in to Punjab late last night (IST) with the explicit intent of hunting these guys down once it became clear they were terrorists.
> - Said NSG team are now leading the fight against them around the base.



Oh BTW @Vauban : some ppl here said due to legacy jets like Mig 21s and 27s in Pathankot airbase, PDF folks feel its an un attractive target and thus its India's own conspiracy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

Closed for moderation...


*People do not blame Pakistan with no evidence, or are you guys so efficient that you have finished the investigation too? Do not go off topic, no personal attacks, please. Don't jump to stupid conclusions.*
*Pakistani members, do not go off topic, don't derail the thread.*
*Any violations a ban will follow! *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> This is just a trailer. India's time to pay hasn't even fully started yet. Its just to tell the Indian establishment that their projections of getting away with what they did in Pakistan have failed. Its show time.


We just need to tell the ATankwadies to shut the hell up and don't use phone or internet before attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Pathankot terror attack: Arrested ex-IAF man with suspected ISI links to be quizzed - Video | The Times of India


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683296792608260096

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*"Proud of our Jawans and security forces," said Prime Minister Narendra Modi. "Enemies of humanity who can't see India progress, such elements attacked in Pathankot but our security forces did not let them succeed."

"I congratulate our armed forces and other security forces on successfully neutralising all five terrorists in 'Pathankot Operation'," Home Minister Rajnath Singh tweeted. "I salute our forces on successful operation in P'kot".*

With this i am hoping this thread does not get into another troll fight and pls adhere to what mods have told before.. No finger pointing no absuses.. 

RIP to the dead soldiers.. Thanks a lot for your hard work..
*
HOPE peace process continues. Lets not cower down by terrorists who wants to derail India Pakistan peace initiatives.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

NewsX displaying this picture of a dead terrorist


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Offcially this is what MEA says
*Vikas Swarup* ‏@MEAIndia  6h6 hours ago
On #PathankotAttack : Operations continuing, immediate focus on resolving situation - premature to say anything more at this point

So even if media trial continues, since its not officially a GOI stand, i would request all members to follow the same..

The ops is successfully completed.. and rest all are as of now speculations .. Premature for complete debriefing and final stand on this is a correct and apt description


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> NewsX displaying this picture of a dead terrorist



It put rest to the conspiracy theory of our Esteemed Professional @asad71 that this attack been carried by Khalistani's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## utraash

Irfan Baloch said:


> We just need to tell the ATankwadies to shut the hell up and don't use phone or internet before attacks


Also tell them to stand with the reputation of land of pure which sheltered OBL ..... 
All hail to philanthropic school of thought flourishing in Pakistan uninterrupted.....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AyanRay

Irfan Baloch said:


> We just need to tell the ATankwadies to shut the hell up and don't use phone or internet before attacks



Won't make much difference though. OBL didn't use phones or internet, only had some collection of **** videos, but even he was delivered to the virgins.(wow! that makes sense, **** videos, virgins!!)

Anyways! one should not underestimate the intelligence experts, tracing the origin of a terrorist attack( be it the good terrorist or bad ones) is not a difficult task.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

Parul said:


> It put rest to the conspiracy theory of our Esteemed Professional @asad71 that this attack been carried by Khalistani's.




My contention stays.


----------



## AyanRay

Dazzler said:


> Its just another falseflag operation but a badly planned one. It is falling apart even before it could stir anything.



Yes, and the name of the terrorist is amar singh I guess.



ranjeet said:


> NewsX displaying this picture of a dead terrorist



And he looks like a Hindu, no virgins around, definitely a Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## manishmaithani

utraash said:


> Also tell them to stand with the reputation of land of pure which sheltered OBL .....
> All hail to philanthropic school of thought flourishing in Pakistan uninterrupted.....


Uttarash .. you are replying to pakistani people and they are completely different than other people. Now see, that they will start saying that everything is conspiracy and even OBL, so very less hope
Moreover i am going to leave this forum, it seems it is full of radical and ISI agents. 

Bhai gyan batna hai to kisi western or American site mein jana padega. Leve this Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> My contention stays.



Whatever floats your boat A_sad Miah. 

On topic: Fateh Singh, who made the supreme sacrifice guarding the Pathankot Air Force base today. RIP Brave. 







Kulwant Singh, who made the supreme sacrifice guarding the Pathankot Air Force base today. RIP Brave.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Osiris

All 5 Terrorists Killed In Pathankot, Tweets Rajnath Singh: 10 Developments


'I Am On A Suicide Mission' Terrorist Told His Mother On Phone


----------



## utraash

manishmaithani said:


> Uttarash .. you are replying to pakistani people and they are completely different than other people. Now see, that they will start saying that everything is conspiracy and even OBL, so very less hope
> Moreover i am going to leave this forum, it seems it is full of radical and ISI agents.
> 
> Bhai gyan batna hai to kisi western or American site mein jana padega. Leve this Pakistan


Dada I have reduced my presence here significantly......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Official statement from MOD!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sunan

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Because I said so ? Seriously if I was as adamant as you then I would have asked about the bodies of 10000 so-called militants getting killed in Zarb-e-Azb.


U also blame Pakistan for Shamjhota express.Then what happen?Your raw was involved.So your media reports r utter nonsense.

This must be a reve ge attack from khalistanies for 1984 genocide of sikhs.What u saw so shell u reap.


----------



## lightoftruth

Problem is with our side our policy is decided by high on peace "aman ki asha" gangs enjoying "backdoor diplomacy" who have made "peace" their life goal, they don't care how many lives India will lose in trying to fulfill their delusional dream alongside their is immense foreign pressure to entertain such fancies, unless India start taking a stand we will always be hit .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mpk1988

Govt hasn't talked about detailing the peace process or accused Pak military or the Civilian Govt. So.. There's that.. If they present evidence to Pak agencies and both nations find the culprits together, it could go a long way in improving trust and the betterment of relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Sunan said:


> U also blame Pakistan for Shamjhota express.Then what happen?Your raw was involved.So your media reports r utter nonsense.
> 
> This must be a reve ge attack from khalistanies for 1984 genocide of sikhs.What u saw so shell u reap.



None sense !! who said RAW was involved?? It was an extremist hindu outfit, and we ourselves exposed it.

Unlike you, we do not cover up for terrorist, even if they are Hindus.


----------



## Kesang

Some people keep chanting about samjhota express incident like parrot. Please use your peanut size brain. If it was false flag operation then why did indian secruity catch its own countrymen, why not just ignore the all proof and just blame Pakistan to avoid embreasment? Indian security agencies will only blame those people who are involved in such act whether they are Indian or not, which you cannot expect from some of our neighbours who useses terrorist as strategic assets like their president said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hulk

Abingdonboy said:


> Look at the depths some will go to to disparage India. So not only is this a false flag operation (confirmed by this think tank) but it is ALSO a poorly executed one at that. So not only are Indians lying and duplicitous but also incompetent.
> 
> 
> Such hatred for India is blinding you, I can't take you seriously.


Funny they are claiming how India media got every details at the same time they have more details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manishmaithani

utraash said:


> Dada I have reduced my presence here significantly......


vry gud. bhulla, NSA is baman and he is garhwali. So u can understand he must be right winger. Better leave this forum and contact me in my personal mail id..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AyanRay said:


> Won't make much difference though. OBL didn't use phones or internet, only had some collection of **** videos, but even he was delivered to the virgins.(wow! that makes sense, **** videos, virgins!!)
> 
> Anyways! one should not underestimate the intelligence experts, tracing the origin of a terrorist attack( be it the good terrorist or bad ones) is not a difficult task.


I agree with that
congrats to security forces for concluding the operation as planned 
rest in peace to the IAF personal killed in action.



Parul said:


> On topic: Fateh Singh, who made the supreme sacrifice guarding the Pathankot Air Force base today. RIP Brave.
> 
> View attachment 284444
> 
> 
> Kulwant Singh, who made the supreme sacrifice guarding the Pathankot Air Force base today. RIP Brave.
> View attachment 284445


rest in peace to the departed soul. his picture is so much full of life


----------



## gau8av

mpk1988 said:


> Govt hasn't talked about detailing the peace process or accused Pak military or the Civilian Govt. So.. There's that.. If they present evidence to Pak agencies and both nations find the culprits together, it could go a long way in improving trust and the betterment of relations.


good point, we know there are many rogue jihadi elements in Pakistan, so even if a few Kashmir focused lashkars etc are handled by their military and intel, that does not mean that a 100% of them are necessarily tools of the Pakistani state. Besides, such an attack was always on the cards after the recent peace initiative, 2 bravehearts martyred but they helped in stopping a potentially much bigger catastrophe. 

India already made a statement that the dialogue will continue, it's up to Pakistan to reciprocate and for the 2 to work together and nab the culprits, so yeah, like you said, it'll indeed go a very long way in improving the situation.


gotta say though, very disappointed to see a certain very well respected Pakistani member troll here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Parul said:


> It put rest to the conspiracy theory of our Esteemed Professional @asad71 that this attack been carried by Khalistani's.


hashtag is interesting and catchy
are all terrorists dead or someone is captured alive?


----------



## AyanRay

Irfan Baloch said:


> I agree with that
> congrats to security forces for concluding the operation as planned
> rest in peace to the IAF personal killed in action.



In such terrorist attacks, nothing can be planned. I am sure the Pakistani forces didn't plan to kill the terrorists in Peshawar, only after they had killed 150 children.

But it does speaks volumes about our preparedness to tackle such situations, and since the area was near the Pakistani border, the forces always remain alert of such terrorist strikes.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dazzler said:


> Its just another falseflag operation but a badly planned one. It is falling apart even before it could stir anything.


but
a JeM note is found next to a terrorist does it not authenticate the attack as being legit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

So what is the general Pakistani consensus of the terror attack? I'd not hold my breath considering after mumbai attack mods and tts were arguing that attackers cant be Pakistani since they don't 'look like' pakistani but south indians, with model phenotypic look of different pak ethnic groups to help poor harebrained Indians. 

Anyway I simply don't understand Modi's strategy vis a vis Pakistan, not that we should hold him to the standard what he showed as opposition leader after he became a pm, but for all his blasters as opposition leader, he doesnt look like any more effective than MMS when it comes to Pakistan.

As I have said best way is to ignore Pakistan unless balance of power has obviously shifted to India and raise a big wall on border may be.

@Bang Galore @Rain Man



Irfan Baloch said:


> but
> a JeM note is found next to a terrorist does it not authenticate the attack as being legit?



Have you considered this that terrorists themselves want people to find out who they are and where they come from? Helps in the PR and purpose. No terrorist groups work discreetly to hide their identity, Islamic State videotapes beheading people and distribute to rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Osiris

Irfan Baloch said:


> but
> a JeM note is found next to a terrorist does it not authenticate the attack as being legit?




No, but cell phone intercepts between these Pakistani terrorists and their handlers in Bhawalpur, sure does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

Irfan Baloch said:


> but
> a JeM note is found next to a terrorist does it not authenticate the attack as being legit?



Yes it does sound legit! What's the purpose of conducting a terrorist attack if you are not given credit for it.

Btw, remember 2008 Indian embassy bombings in Kabul. The CIA had found similar type of evidences against the ISI. The people in ISI should get a crash course from you maybe on how to clean all evidences.

Edit: we are still waiting for the voice sample of Hafizz Sayed. Surely, we cannot fake that in the recordings we have.


----------



## Osiris

Dazzler said:


> Its just another falseflag operation but a badly planned one. It is falling apart even before it could stir anything.



You are the foremost authority in planning false flag attacks, APS massacre , Mehran base amongst numerous others.

Might we have your expertise on planning false flag attacks??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Dazzler said:


> You just depicted your sick frame of mind by generalizing the entire nation. This goes on to show what you think about your neighborhood. The question was why on earth did Indian media started blaming Pakistan without a shred of evidence or do they have access to something that Indian security agencies don't have or is it just a norm in India to blame everything on Pakistan without putting forth any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Ironically, the latter seems to be the case.



Ah 'shred of evidence'. Tell me sire, whatever was achieved after evidence surfaced that Ajmal Kasab was a Pakistani, was trained in Pakistan? Nothing. 

Pakistan is a state which does not have enough balls to take out it own terrorists forget about abandoning its state policy of using terrorism for achieving it's objectives. The radicals are roaming free in Pakistan and you want us to believe that Pakistan is not to be suspected?

For Pakistan state some narrative and some stories are enough to prove our involvement in terrorist activities but for India hard evidence is required. 

Pakistan and it's duplicitous ways are for the world to see.


----------



## Manzoor Az

Just another failed low budgeted Bollywood attempt by Modi Productions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Khafee said:


> Forget what control GoP has over ISI, what this is really showing is:
> 
> 1) Despite a heads up, the Indian Military failed to put in adequate defensive measures.



The very fact that all the terrorist couldn't make any damage to the assets and cant cross the internal periphery of the base should speak volume of the defense put up



Khafee said:


> 2) Despite just a handful of infiltrators, even after 10+ hrs the operation is still ongoing


There is something called combing operation which has to be carried out and that takes time if the base is too long . And 

Despite just a handful of infiltrators, even after 10+ hrs the operation is still ongoing even on the PNS Mehran 



Khafee said:


> 3) "150 commandos" as per Sahara News, were deployed at Pathankot Airbase. Results are in front of us.
> 
> Any which way you look at it, looks bad for the Indian Military.



Yes the result are infront of US no IAF assests damaged and not a big loss on the security side but the result of PNS Mehran both in terms of the assets damaged and causality are in front of us


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Manzoor Az said:


> Just another failed low budgeted Bollywood attempt by Modi Productions.



I agree- they need to learn from Pakistan Army and ISPR-


----------



## Burhan Wani

Irfan Baloch said:


> but
> a JeM note is found next to a terrorist does it not authenticate the attack as being legit?


They can carry these weapons or it is a fake picture.


----------



## Osiris

Manzoor Az said:


> Just another failed low budgeted Bollywood attempt by Modi Productions.



What to do , we don't have your kind resources for planning false attacks, our terror budget is low.

Also unlike you, we also don't have strong stomachs to kill hundreds of own kids, hence we kept casualties low in this one.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

RIP the martyred Indian officers.

Goodwork by the Indian intelligence experts. This is for those who doubted Ajit Doval's abilities.

BTW: Fateh Singh, one of the martyred Indian soldier was a Commonwealth Gold medalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMCA

RIP the martyred Indian Jawans .


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
02-January, 2016 21:22 IST
President of India condemns terrorist attack on Air Force Base in Pathankot in Punjab


The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has strongly condemned the terrorist attack on Air Force Base in Pathankot in Punjab. 

The President complimented our jawans for their valour and courage while fighting terrorists. He also called upon security forces to remain vigilant against any threat to the peace and security of our nation. He conveyed heartfelt condolences to the grieving families of our brave soldiers who lost their lives in the attack, and prayers for the speedy recovery of the injured. 

***

Prime Minister's Office
02-January, 2016 20:16 IST
PM condemns terror attack in Pathankot, says evil designs of India’s enemies will never succeed

Strongly condemning the terror attack in Pathankot today, Prime Minister Narendra Modi has said that enemies of humanity who cannot see the nation succeed, had attempted to cause harm to the Indian Armed Forces. He appreciated the Armed Forces for successfully defeating the designs of the terrorists, and paid homage to the jawans who were martyred during the operation. He said he is proud of the jawans and the security forces. The Prime Minister said that the nation stood united against these enemies and therefore their evil designs would never succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Irfan Baloch said:


> We just need to tell the ATankwadies to shut the hell up and don't use phone or internet before attacks



Sir. They must use Pigeon Block-1 for such missions with AESA and IFR capability having 4 mach speed with super cruise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Genie

May the Indian heros that gave up their lives rest in peace. 

I sincerely hope that India can convince Pakistan to eliminate such terrorist generation - whether by islamic fundos or loose canons in its establishment. Otherwise good people on either side keep getting killed by these dogscum.

In he TOI online poll it was interesting to see that >70% said this should not be allowed to deter talks between the two nations


----------



## noksss

Spectre said:


> Henceforth every terrorist attack on Pakistan is a false flag by Pakistan Establishment, no matter how heinous or deplorable, no matter how many civilians or kids are murdered. There are limits to human decency which most Pakistani posters have crossed due to their underlying insecurity and overzealousness to defend the home team therefore only fair when we return the favor next time sometime like this happen on your soil.
> 
> Good Day



Buddy i got a strike point from the moderator for saying the same i guess on strike is on your way


----------



## Paranoid Android

Pakistanis are acting like they had waited for proof to blame India for Peshawar school massacre.... Intelligence agencies are not dumb enough to decorate proofs such easy manner & It's not hard to believe that those are Pakistan based terror organization as most of those originated from Pakistan.... If Pakistanis are not responsible then there is some foreign hands trying to hamper peace talks...


----------



## Chand mukhra

The Eagle said:


> Sir. They must use Pigeon Block-1 for such missions with AESA and IFR capability having 4 mach speed with super cruise.


buddy your cruise missile can not cross border because they have installed SAMS. no pigeons because they can shoot your pigeon from mars. i don't mind if they blame pakistan and whatever evidence they show only thing worries me when they have all kind indian made technology, and number one inteligence forces then where the hell these few bullshit guys come and attack indian air base or indian territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

***********
RIP 


three personnel — one Garud commando and two DSC personnel — have lost their lives.

Garuds — the Air Force Special Forces — have been raised as a specialist force for cross-border raids and in addition trained for such hostage situations.

A senior officer said that the Garuds and the National Security Guard (NSG) are similarly trained and have similar command structure. 

Incidentally* the four Mi-25s recently gifted by India to Afghanistan were from this base.*

*Indian security forces stand outside an Indian air force base in Pathankot.
*


----------



## noksss

Windjammer said:


> Well stupidity is a double edge sword, since your country is well experienced in covering up misadventures by it's armed force personal, like the ram race by IN commanders or the sabotage at Gwallior, had any lost occurred at Pathankot, it would no doubt will be covered up. However, something like 26/11 gets more sympathy and attention. One wonders why the base in IOK housing MiG-29s wasn't selected since militants are already very active in that part.


Covering up misadventures is in the blood of your army just check how long it took your army to release the casualty figures of your poor soldiers by the misadventures of the SSG man

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> Pakistanis are acting like they had waited for proof to blame India for Peshawar school massacre.... Intelligence agencies are not dumb enough to decorate proofs such easy manner & It's not hard to believe that those are Pakistan based terror organization as most of those originated from Pakistan.... If Pakistanis are not responsible then *there is some foreign hands trying to hamper peace talks*...



PM Modi was in Afghanistan and inaugurated the parliament building in Kabul, which was built by India.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Spectre said:


> Henceforth every terrorist attack on Pakistan is a false flag by Pakistan Establishment, no matter how heinous or deplorable, no matter how many civilians or kids are murdered. There are limits to human decency which most Pakistani posters have crossed due to their underlying insecurity and overzealousness to defend the home team therefore only fair when we return the favor next time sometime like this happen on your soil.
> 
> Good Day


there is no celebration for the terrorists.
only the way media is reporting and the way we already know the outcome and identity of the failed terrorists.
false flag or real flag tag wont change the actual incident. 

you should allow some space to Paksitani posters as well when they speculate Indian hand when we already have the examples of RAW collusion with Khad and KGB during Soviet occupation of Afghanistan and working with BLA and then millitant wing of communist Pashtons , there is eastern Pakistan example and there are boasts by former Indian spy who is now your security advisor. so just take such comments as comments only.

the only difference I, my self have pointed out is the ferocity of attacks of terrorists on our side and it seems the terrorists attacks on your side lack basic skills related to common sense (bar Mumbai , it was a tragic event like Peshawar school and there is no room for jokes).

I dont think anyone is defending the "home team" , we care less for the terrorists than you would do. let us go one step further, if the links of terrorists are proven to be with our agencies then we have no excuse or sympathy for them either let alone we defend them because its the worse time for us to pick a fight with India. come on allow yourself a thought that our security agencies wont jeopardise their own existence by antagonising India as well when their own hands are full dealing with your BLA team and TTP and Daesh is knocking at the doors.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AbRaj

manishmaithani said:


> Uttarash .. you are replying to pakistani people and they are completely different than other people. Now see, that they will start saying that everything is conspiracy and even OBL, so very less hope
> Moreover i am going to leave this forum, it seems it is full of radical and ISI agents.
> 
> Bhai gyan batna hai to kisi western or American site mein jana padega. Leve this Pakistan


Me too from now on I am not going to reply any Pakistani poster


----------



## Hindustani78

Tiger Genie said:


> May the Indian heros that gave up their lives rest in peace.
> 
> I sincerely hope that India can convince Pakistan to eliminate such terrorist generation - whether by islamic fundos or loose canons in its establishment. Otherwise good people on either side keep getting killed by these dogscum.
> 
> In he TOI online poll it was interesting to see that >70% said this should not be allowed to deter talks between the two nations




Pakistan PM has condemned the terrorist attack and CBM's can be taken by active joint patrols along the International border and this can reduce the terrorist attacks and can be helpful in building trust.

Lets see what NSA will decide.


----------



## Windjammer

noksss said:


> Covering up misadventures is in the blood of your army just check how long it took your army to release the casualty figures of your poor soldiers by the misadventures of the SSG man


There was no cover up, it's in your genes to play politics over your soldiers bodies, the recent suicide by an Indian soldier on LOC being a prime example.... not forgetting the Kargil coffin scandal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHD

11:30 AM-ish: Terrorists attack an IAF base in Pathankot, India.

11:31 AM: Several Indian politicians and ministers believe it was Pakistan in an attempt to sabotage the (nonexistent) peace process 'started' by the Indian Premier.

11:32 AM: Local residents of Pathankot protest and burn Pakistani effigies and 'demand' stern action against Pakistan!?!

11:33 AM: Indian intelligence already had credible intel on an imminent terror attack from Pakistan.

Though the timeline is exaggerated, India definitely has some serious intelligence gathering capabilities. Within a matter of minutes of an attack they can tell it was Pakistan and they already knew about it and the people have Pakistani effigies stored up in their basements to quickly protest if need be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The sources revealed that the attack on the Pathankot Air Force Base was carried out by heavily-armed Fidayeens of the Pakistan-based Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM), who reportedly communicated with each other and their handlers in a distinct Pakistani dialect during their attack.

No Kashmiri or local Punjabis (Indians) were involved in any way.The aim, according to the highly placed sources, was to carry out a sensational attack on a high visibility target and inflict maximum destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

illusion8 said:


> I know that most terrorist groups are out of control,* though many are still controlled and are used as proxies.*
> 
> We are too much into this to act like innocents frankly speaking.


completely agree and its a sad fact. 
but I must say there are limits to our behaviours from both sides. Mumabi to some extent and APS school massacre mainly are two incidents where no decent person Indian or Pakistani should ever express joy over

I feel like broken record here, by pointing at the almost predictable and similar behaviour of the terrorists in this attack.but thats it. the joke from my side ended with the news of the death of two IAF personnel may their souls rest in peace.

as for the terrorists doesnt matter if they are backed by our agencies or not. they are our common enemies because our security agencies and military leadership agrees that these groups are trying to start a war with India to use the chaos and destruction to their advantage since they are badly cornered now.

blaming ISI and Pak Military over a recent peace move by Modi and visit in Lahore is way to simplistic and schoolboy level argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

this is done by losers


----------



## Osiris

Gamer-X said:


> 11:30 AM-ish: Terrorists attack an IAF base in Pathankot, India.
> 
> 11:31 AM: Several Indian politicians and ministers believe it was Pakistan in an attempt to sabotage the (nonexistent) peace process 'started' by the Indian Premier.
> 
> 11:32 AM: Local residents of Pathankot protest and burn Pakistani effigies and 'demand' stern action against Pakistan!?!
> 
> 11:33 AM: Indian intelligence already had credible intel on an imminent terror attack from Pakistan.
> 
> Though the timeline is exaggerated, India definitely has some serious intelligence gathering capabilities. Within a matter of minutes of an attack they can tell it was Pakistan and they already knew about it and the people have Pakistani effigies stored up in their basements to quickly protest if need be.



I think you should not embarrass yourselves with more posts on this topic.

The attack began at 0430 Hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Windjammer said:


> There was no cover up, it's in your genes to play politics over your soldiers bodies, the recent suicide by an Indian soldier on LOC being a prime example.... not forgetting the Kargil coffin scandal.



There is a cover up, it's in your genes to play politics over your soldiers bodies and it took 10 years to release the casualty figures speaks volume of it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

AbRaj said:


> Me too from now on I am not going to reply any Pakistani poster


You're on a Pakistani forum. Might as well respond to one? Lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gentelman

bloo said:


> Really "aint some sort of bad wishers of India"?
> I don't think you can even convince yourself when you say that.
> 
> Here's the thing, India on its own has better security than Pakistan and our intelligence agencies work ten fold to prevent the entry of high caliber weapons in the country, so the question of RPGs and grenades and the like never come into question.
> Why do ops like zarb-e-azb happen? Such high scale ops happen only in Pak whereas we stop it in the border itself before such situations even occur. We do short shock and awe ops and in return are able to prevent such high infestation
> 
> "why will bunch of un trained and under armed gunmen with such a criminally poor planning will choose a target like an airbase??"
> 
> You serious?
> 
> Look at Afghanistan or any other places with military installations, there are countless such events where poorly equipped terrorists have attacked such military installations.
> You can't really expect extensive planning and discipline from riff-raffs.


Waoo someone got a big mouth!
Dude keep your stuff away from us and Pakistan ain't the country where 32+ separatist armed rebellion are underway.
You got high security and stuff?? Good for you to have mumbo jumbo security!
You comparing attack at airport in Afghanistan with attack at air force base in India?? I must call you a genius.
Discussing Zarb e Azab in middle of discussion of attack on IAF base?? not your fault you are Indian....but you discussed sooo.... before discussing Zarb e Azab you have to have the knowledge of FATA rules and regulations and agreements with them and open border with Afghanistan and territian there and communication network and facilities provided by GOP there...
Yeah GOP failed to provide basic facilities like roads, health and education. No judiciary and no police so with the government failure and blessings of neighbors like you the people are available there as mercenaries to be hired.(kindly now stick to the topic)


----------



## Hindustani78

Windjammer said:


> There was no cover up, it's in your genes to play politics over your soldiers bodies, the recent suicide by an Indian soldier on LOC being a prime example.... not forgetting the Kargil coffin scandal.



No professional Military force indulge in such politics over the lives of its trained soldiers. Indian Forces goes through professional training. 

Be it civilians or soldiers for Indian Establishment, Indians lives matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Tiger Genie said:


> May the Indian heros that gave up their lives rest in peace.
> 
> I sincerely hope that India can convince Pakistan to eliminate such terrorist generation - whether by islamic fundos or loose canons in its establishment. Otherwise good people on either side keep getting killed by these dogscum.
> 
> In he TOI online poll it was interesting to see that >70% said this should not be allowed to deter talks between the two nations


Where did u get your signature from ?

The Red sari ?


----------



## Hindustani78

India, Pakistan exchange list of nuclear installations | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, January 2, 2016 - 16:42

Islamabad: India and Pakistan have exchanged a list of their nuclear installations as part of a bilateral agreement.

Both sides have also exchanged a list of prisoners being held as prisoners in the respective countries.

The agreement pertaining to nuclear installations was signed on Dec 31, 1988, and came into force on Jan 27, 1991.

It requires the two countries to inform each other about their nuclear installations and facilities on January 1 every year.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SpArK said:


> Its hard to teach " idiots" anything new... but its worth a try.


well if there is a will there is a way
learning from Indian "smarties" 
the Pakistani "idiots" will now forward the entire script and predicted outcome to media while the operation is still in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Genie

Gamer-X said:


> 11:30 AM-ish: Terrorists attack an IAF base in Pathankot, India.
> 
> 11:31 AM: Several Indian politicians and ministers believe it was Pakistan in an attempt to sabotage the (nonexistent) peace process 'started' by the Indian Premier.
> 
> 11:32 AM: Local residents of Pathankot protest and burn Pakistani effigies and 'demand' stern action against Pakistan!?!
> 
> 11:33 AM: Indian intelligence already had credible intel on an imminent terror attack from Pakistan.
> 
> Though the timeline is exaggerated, India definitely has some serious intelligence gathering capabilities. Within a matter of minutes of an attack they can tell it was Pakistan and they already knew about it and the people have Pakistani effigies stored up in their basements to quickly protest if need be.



why does it surprise you or anybody? Once is an event. twice is a 'may be co-incidence;, thrice is a pattern and >3 is a trend. It is absolutely certainty that when a terrorist attack occurs almost anywhere in the world, people take for granted some sort of Pakistani involvement - not necessarily direct perpetration but things like recruitment, training, radicalization etc. And when it happens in India, given Pakistan's history in the area, it is not at all subtle to suspect Pakistan.

It is only lately that Pakistani establishment has shown somewhat clear intentions that it will act against terrorists; And Indians have certainly given some credence to that change in the Pakistani mindset as evidenced in the TOI poll where >70% say to continue with Modi's initiative and conduct talks.


----------



## Windjammer

noksss said:


> There is a cover up, it's in your genes to play politics over your soldiers bodies and it took 10 years to release the casualty figures speaks volume of it



Nonsense, playing to home audience, India had cameras behind every glacier, rock and bolder....all the fighting took place on the Indian side, how many bodies were recovered after Pakistani troops withdrew....or do you think Pakistan managed to evacuate all the bodies....get real for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

''Pakistan to raise issues of concern in January talks with India'' | Zee News
Last Updated: *Friday, January 1, 2016 - 01:54*

Islamabad: Pakistan will raise all issues of concern in the upcoming foreign secretary level talks between Pakistan and India, said the Foreign Office on Thursday.


*"We are finalising dates through diplomatic channels for the upcoming foreign secretary level talks,"* said Qazi Khailullah, the spokesman for the Foreign Office.

Khailullah stated that the foreign secretaries of New Delhi and Islamabad during their meeting in Islamabad will finalise a schedule of meetings of various segments of the comprehensive bilateral dialogue in accordance with the joint statement issued on December 9.

*"Pakistan and India have serious issues and outstanding disputes that need to be resolved through dialogue and diplomacy,"* said Khalilullah while responding to a question.

***************

Here only India wants to know, how talks can be held when terror attacks are taking place.


----------



## RISING SUN

Irfan Baloch said:


> there is no celebration for the terrorists.
> only the way media is reporting and the way we already know the outcome and identity of the failed terrorists.
> false flag or real flag tag wont change the actual incident.
> 
> you should allow some space to Paksitani posters as well when they speculate Indian hand when we already have the examples of RAW collusion with Khad and KGB during Soviet occupation of Afghanistan and working with BLA and then millitant wing of communist Pashtons , there is eastern Pakistan example and there are boasts by former Indian spy who is now your security advisor. so just take such comments as comments only.
> 
> the only difference I, my self have pointed out is the ferocity of attacks of terrorists on our side and it seems the terrorists attacks on your side lack basic skills related to common sense (bar Mumbai , it was a tragic event like Peshawar school and there is no room for jokes).
> 
> I dont think anyone is defending the "home team" , we care less for the terrorists than you would do. let us go one step further, if the links of terrorists are proven to be with our agencies then we have no excuse or sympathy for them either let alone we defend them because its the worse time for us to pick a fight with India. come on allow yourself a thought that our security agencies wont jeopardise their own existence by antagonising India as well when their own hands are full dealing with your BLA team and TTP and Daesh is knocking at the doors.


Oh please ji, ab rahne bhi dijiye. We have seen the smileys posted by our esteemed friends from across the border. And it explains a lot when a person is celebrating a lot. And it is not going to change anything even if people from Pakistan put up smileys or celebrate. We know suffered irreplaceable damage today. GOD knows when some rag tag terrorists will attack Pakistan, then the very same posters will act just 180 degree opposite. Khair Jane bhi dijiye kya farq padta hai. Ab to ye hamare liye bhi aam baat ho gyi hai. Good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Tiger Genie said:


> why does it surprise you or anybody? Once is an event. twice is a 'may be co-incidence;, thrice is a pattern and >3 is a trend. It is absolutely certainty that when a terrorist attack occurs almost anywhere in the world, people take for granted some sort of Pakistani involvement - not necessarily direct perpetration but things like recruitment, training, radicalization etc. And when it happens in India, given Pakistan's history in the area, it is not at all subtle to suspect Pakistan.
> 
> It is only lately that Pakistani establishment has shown somewhat clear intentions that it will act against terrorists; And *Indians have certainly given some credence to that change in the Pakistani mindset* as evidenced in the TOI poll where >70% say to continue with Modi's initiative and conduct talks.



Indian Establishment wants peace in the region so that the lives of millions of people can improve in the sub continent.


----------



## atomix

Gamer-X said:


> Though the timeline is exaggerated, India definitely has some serious intelligence gathering capabilities. Within a matter of minutes of an attack they can tell it was Pakistan and they already knew about it and the people have Pakistani effigies stored up in their basements to quickly protest if need be.


Some time back India also provided information about assassination attempt on stunt master pervez musharraf which turned out to be true. 

Obviously pakistan is the usual suspect when a terrorist attack takes place . If the incident takes place in india it is 99% probability that pakistan is involved and else where 70% probability that a pakistani is involved. Pakistan has built up that reputation over a period of time.
You dont need hitech equipment to manufacture these effigies. Two sacks and some used up cloth for stuffing is good enuf.


----------



## Hindustani78

atomix said:


> Some time back India also provided information about assassination attempt on stunt master pervez musharraf which turned out to be true.
> 
> Obviously pakistan is the usual suspect when a terrorist attack takes place . If the incident takes place in india it is 99% probability that pakistan is involved and else where 70% probability that a pakistani is involved. Pakistan has built up that reputation over a period of time.
> You dont need hitech equipment to manufacture these effigies. Two sacks and some used up cloth for stuffing is good enuf.




From where these non state actors gets training and funding ? 

Is there any guns control system in Pakistan ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

noksss said:


> Covering up misadventures is in the blood of your army just check how long it took your army to release the casualty figures of your poor soldiers by the misadventures of the SSG man


making BS claims is in your blood actually and when one official makes a contradictory statement he gets a sack and indictment 
now that is shameful. 
Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune

abducted a fishing boat and killed the fishermen and burnt their boat and claimed they were terrorists trying to escape who blew themselves up after failing against the awesomeness of Indian navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

usdesi said:


> Pakistani deep state has forced PM Modi to 'walk the talk" in responding to terror. Make no mistake, the gauntlet has been thrown and India must respond with all its vigor. This is a game of chicken and India should not blink first. If Pakistan will not take care of terrorism emanating from its soil, India needs to "help" pakistan fight these groups. NSA Doval ji, lets actually do "offensive-defence" now that lecture time is over! Indian lives are precious and no amount of economic performance / GDP growth will bring these brave men back to their families.



Indian establishment is thinking in terms of the whole region and working to make SAARC more stronger.

Involvement of bigger powers in Afghanistan should be a big concern for both India and Pakistan.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Spectre said:


> Absolutely correct. Emphasis on minimising damage to assets and life. Anyone can charge like a cowboy and make it "*High Noon at Ok Coral" *but it takes skill and patience to do it the right way, with minimum loss and *fulfil the objective to capture the terrorists alive along with incriminating evidence so that they can be presented to the Global Community. *
> 
> If India was somehow complicit we would have done this in 15 minutes and gone back home for a hearty breakfast. The time taken alone is an indicator of the seriousness of the situation and the measured response.



Excuse me, I had left this forum, but just want to inform you - "High Noon" is one film, "Gunfight at the OK Corral" is another. 

The rest of the discussion leaves me stony cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Jonah Arthur said:


> They can carry these weapons or it is a fake picture.


so these are the dead terrorists. they must have died under the weight of these weapons.

compare this to the dead terrorists in badaber base attack near Peshawar.

which looks sterlized and touched up and which one is raw?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atomix

Given that attack has taken place on the border, it is very unlikely that these terrorists did not to have any support. To sneak across the border either they need to know the patrolling pattern of Indian soldiers or have explicit support from pakistani rangers guarding the pakistan side of the border to let them across.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Burhan Wani

Irfan Baloch said:


> so these are the dead terrorists. they must have died under the weight of these weapons.
> 
> compare this to the dead terrorists in badaber attack near Peshawar.
> 
> which looks sterlized and touched up and which one is raw?


It Looks like in today's picture some one is laying on the ground only to take a picture.


----------



## Dazzler

Irfan Baloch said:


> but
> a JeM note is found next to a terrorist does it not authenticate the attack as being legit?



What? No pakistani passport or NIC or toilet paper or soap cover or toothpaste found yet? Now that's a surprise for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

`


Osiris said:


> What to do , we don't have your kind resources for planning false attacks, our terror budget is low.
> 
> Also unlike you, we also don't have strong stomachs to kill hundreds of own kids, hence we kept casualties low in this one.


YOU are repeatedly being cheap and pathetic. if the discussion stays on comparing the base attacks on Pakistan and India then it will be fine. glad that you didnt mention your weak stomach while mentioning Mumbai attack which was also no less gruesome like the school attack on Peshawar or maybe you purposefully left it out

your kind keeps mentioning APS school attack in unrelated topics and then your other Indian friends complain why some Pakistanis are joking on this base attack. 

for your sake let me clarify that any attack like Mumbai or school attack... there is not much the security forces can do. by the time they reach the scene,, hundreds are killed already .. they are helpless civilians much of them in small places.

bases are different story. the attack on Quetta base was also foiled miles away and all terrorists were killed. and attack on Karachi airport was also foiled when 2 airport guys kept the terrorists busy long enough for the commandos to arrive.. something similar that happened today in Pathankot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Still awaiting an exact timeline of events but from what once can understand right now:

-5 terrorists involved
-They came with the intention of destroying IAF aircraft (massive amounts of explosives found with them)
-3 Indian Security Forces killed-2 DSC and 1 Garud Commando of the IAF
- The Security establishment was aware an attack was coming to this base based on intercepts by Indian intel agences
-As a result NSG, PARA (SF) and 2-4 columns of infantry were brought in
-Shops asked to close in the area
- Families told to remain inside
-Perimiter/exlcusion zone around the base was extended
- Terrorists were detected the moment they tried to gain acsess to the base(apparently though a drain) by airborne assets of the IAF.
- No damage to any strategic assets nor loss of civlian life

The loss of the three security forces is terribly but this was a massively succesful operation on all levels- from the intel agencies to the guys on the ground they performed exceptionally, especially considering there was only about 24-36 hours of warning. This was not another case of India being caught napping (actually another example of the fact it has woken up in the past few years).

Something worth mentioning is that it is very interesting to see that the GoI deployed the NSG. Usually in incidents like this (in the "frontier areas") the Army would take the lead and hence deploy their assets (SF if need be) or we could expect inter-service rivary to play its part and the IAF insiting they be left alone and only ramping up the deployment of Garuds. But in this instance, everyone worked together, the resources were optimally used and there was great success. It shows the potential of the Indian forces if they are utilised properly (from a command level) with expediency. It also highlights the need for the SOCOM, NOW! I couldn't think of a more fitting example to demonstrate the benefits of such an organisation. There needs to be a more institutionalised response going foreward.

I am glad the NSG is being properly utilised as India's go-to internal security crisis unit and I do think this is something that has been further strengthened under this GoI. In 2014 the MHA is said to have MASSIVELY increased the budget of the NSG (some peolpe say quadrupuled but I can't believe it) and in the past 18 months I know for a fact they have been more active then ever before in terms of live drills on exsisting infrastructure, increased cross training with state/local emergency response units, more active threat analysis, more proactive foreward deployments etc etc. I think this GoI has given the NSG a longer leash and hence more autonomy. This is what the NSG was born to do and thankfully they are actually having their potential tapped instead of wasting in Manesar year after year as had happened in the past.


Lastly, the Punjab stretch of the IB needs to face enourmous scrutiny by the security establishment now, this is the second time in a year this stretch has been used to infilitrate into India for an attack in Punjab. The LoC is all but impenetrable these days so naturally the attention will turn to weaker spots and hopfully a holistic approach is taken to secure all of India's land borders now not just the IB. The LoC's example is clear- yes it is highly expensive but it is proven to work.


+
Any news on the Garud commando that was killed? The names (and pics) of the DSC guys have been released but not his. 

RIP all warriors.




@PARIKRAMA @Hindustani78 @Vauban @Levina @Parul @Joe Shearer @Unknowncommando @Hulk @danish_vij @K M Cariappa @IndoUS @Koovie @Echo_419 @Force Awakens @ayesha.a @MilSpec @nair @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Irfan Baloch said:


> making BS claims is in your blood actually and when one official makes a contradictory statement he gets a sack and indictment
> now that is shameful.
> Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune
> 
> abducted a fishing boat and killed the fishermen and burnt their boat and claimed they were terrorists trying to escape who blew themselves up after failing against the awesomeness of Indian navy.



You being a senior moderator and trolling around-

That action against official was due to his indiscipline- And It was coast gaurd which was at the scene of action not the Navy-


----------



## Hindustani78

atomix said:


> Given that attack has taken place on the border, it is very unlikely that these terrorists did not to have any support. To sneak across the border either they need to know the patrolling pattern of Indian soldiers or have explicit support from pakistani rangers guarding the pakistan side of the border to let them across.



River Ravi flows from India into Pakistan and then again into India and from here only can be sneaked in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Irfan Baloch big man you should discourage members from posting graphic images instead of joining them in the act. I know we are all high on a patriotic fervour...but let's pretend we are still sober.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dazzler said:


> What? No pakistani passport or NIC or toilet paper or soap cover or toothpaste found yet? Now that's a surprise for me.


well that and one guy even brought his Pakistani pillow with him and then there are Pakistani shoes and slippers near by

look








JanjaWeed said:


> @Irfan Baloch big man you should discourage members from posting graphic images instead of joining them in the act. I know we are all high on a patriotic fervour...but let's pretend we are still sober.


I understand .. I am just surprised at the cleanliness of the terrorists and the kills themselves.



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> You being a senior moderator and trolling around-
> 
> That action against official was due to his indiscipline- And It was coast gaurd which was at the scene of action not the Navy-


I am sorry the message was not getting through some of the Indian members who claim nothing comes out of their agencies and forces but truth.

we get morality lecture all the time. I just had to remind how a lie cant be hidden for the sake of "discipline".

thanks for your understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

Irfan Baloch said:


> well that and one guy even brought his Pakistani pillow with him and then there are Pakistani shoes and slippers near by
> 
> look
> 
> View attachment 284461
> 
> 
> 
> I understand .. I am just surprised at the cleanliness of the terrorists and the kills themselves.



Wow, not that's what I call sleek planning. On a side note, I wonder if these fellows were Hercules or something as the ammo they supposedly carried with them could outweigh them all with ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Abingdonboy said:


> +
> Any news on the Garud commando that was killed? The names (and pics) of the DSC guys have been released but not his.
> 
> RIP all warriors.



Former International rifle shooter Subehdar Major (Retd) Fateh Singh, who won a gold and silver for India at 1st Commonwealth Shooting Championship in the capital back in 1995, today was martyred while fighting terrorist in Pathankot.

Singh was 51 years old and was a part of the Defence Security Core (DSC). He was posted with the Dogra regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

In my views, we need to work upon three level simultaneously to tackle Pakistan misadventures on our side.....

First & foremost create offensive covert strategy. Any such attacks on our side will invite covertly punitive actions from us. 

Secondly keep pakistan always under the pressure of international community while we continue sullying them of a rouge nation. 

Thirdly we can keep them engaged in talks at gov level for nothing. 

On top of that we can sing Aman Ki Asha all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Irfan Baloch said:


> we get morality lecture all the time. I just had to remind how a lie cant be hidden for the sake of "discipline".
> 
> thanks for your understanding.



I don't know If you have seen the speech of that coast guard official- who was drunk and yelling at the top of voice that "we killed those Pakistani bastards"- Which was not the truth according to the official statement issued by Defense Ministry-


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Irfan Baloch said:


> well that and one guy even brought his Pakistani pillow with him and then there are Pakistani shoes and slippers near by
> 
> look
> 
> View attachment 284461
> 
> 
> 
> I understand .. I am just surprised at the cleanliness of the terrorists and the kills themselves.
> 
> 
> I am sorry the message was not getting through some of the Indian members who claim nothing comes out of their agencies and forces but truth.
> 
> we get morality lecture all the time. I just had to remind how a lie cant be hidden for the sake of "discipline".
> 
> thanks for your understanding.


Seriously?!I am supposed to believe these frail looking guys brought a fully assembled 12.7mm Dshk with then along with its ammo? I don't know weather to laugh or cry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

utraash said:


> In my views, we need to work upon three level simultaneously to tackle Pakistan misadventures on our side.....
> 
> First & foremost create offensive covert strategy. Any such attacks on our side will invite covertly punitive actions from us.
> 
> Secondly to keep pakistan always under the pressure of international community while we continue sullying them of a rouge nation.
> 
> Thirdly we can keep them engaged in talks at gov level for nothing.
> 
> On top of that we can sing Aman Ki Asha all the time.




Indian Military and Intelligence agencies are always on high alert when its about national security and there is no compromise when its about the nation.

Pakistan is already under pressure because of changing realities in the region 

GoI is working for larger regional co operation and working to make SAARC stronger


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rafay Jamil said:


> Seriously?!I am supposed to believe these frail looking guys brought a fully assembled 12.7mm Dshk with then along with its ammo? I don't know weather to laugh or cry!


what about the pillow? I wonder where did they hide all that ammo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Irfan Baloch said:


> I understand .. I am just surprised at the cleanliness of the terrorists and the kills themselves.



Oops...must be a bad trip. Never mind..


----------



## atomix

Dazzler said:


> Wow, not that's what I call sleek planning. On a side note, I wonder if these fellows were Hercules or something as the ammo they supposedly carried with them could outweigh them all with ease.


They hijacked a car, read the whole stuff. Seems you ppl end up picking tit-bits to convince yourself.


----------



## Hello It's me

It is at these situations that I support RSS stance against Pakistan.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

JanjaWeed said:


> Oops...must be a bad trip. Never mind..


i removed the graphic pic by the way

any comments on the Pakistani pillow? I mean the terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Irfan Baloch said:


> what about the pillow? I wonder where did they hide all that ammo?


Must have stuffed it in the pillow cover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hello It's me said:


> It is at these situations that I support RSS stance against Pakistan.


good man 
there are people like you in Pakistan who say the same agaist India after terror attacks in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Hello It's me said:


> It is at these situations that I support RSS stance against Pakistan.



Here we need to understand that there are powers who are having thier interests to stop any peaceful relations among the SAARC nations.

“The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh still believes that one day these parts, which have for historical reasons separated only 60 years ago, will again, through popular goodwill, come together and Akhand Bharat will be created,” said Madhav - 

Madhav had tweeted that Modi’s visit was a “much needed departure from protocol-driven politics between (the) two countries. Like leaders of other nations in the world like EU, ASEAN and even countries in our neighborhood, leaders of India and Pakistan too needed to inject informality in their relations.”


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

atomix said:


> They hijacked a car, read the whole stuff. Seems you ppl end up picking tit-bits to convince yourself.



Some news says- a Toyota car was booked from someone who called from Pakistan which brought the terrorists to Pathankot- The car driver is now being interrogated-


----------



## Dazzler

atomix said:


> They hijacked a car, read the whole stuff. Seems you ppl end up picking tit-bits to convince yourself.



Yeah right and the sky is pink and the moon is yellow. Forget the pillow, if they look close enough, they might as well find a comforter and heater as it is pretty chilly up there these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

For those who are speculating ther are very few official statements from govt or its agencies in this incident...


----------



## Jaanbaz

Well Pakistan foiled the Indian attack on its Army air base with some losses. If and its a big if, this was done by ISI. then this is probably in response to the Indian terrorist attack at Karachi's air force base. I don't understand how India or Pakistan can claim to be innocent, both countries are known to plan and execute attacks against each other. Its just India has a larger budget so they can buy some Taliban groups to successfully attack military and civilian targets inside Pakistan. After the losses suffered by Taliban, Indians are now counting on ISIS.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Terrorism today is a big challenge for the working democracies around the world.
The only good terrorist is a dead terrorist.

Now that it's an attack against an air force base and the evidence is irrefutable.This must ease out all the inhibitions against any counter surgical strike against these militants.Diplomacy alone, coercive or otherwise, can never solve the problem of terrorism especially when the evidence is clearly undeniable.India should follow the example of the United states by sending a call for coalition with the friendly states against these acts of terror and take the lead.

Or the GOI can take a leaf out of Israel's book in dealing with terrorism which is by taking the necessary actions which must include a surgical strike option to uproot this menace once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atomix

Dazzler said:


> Yeah right and the sky is pink and the moon is yellow. Forget the pillow, if they look close enough, they might as well find a comforter and heater as it is pretty chilly up there these days.


Seriously you need to ask ISI why his pant zip was open or buttons missing in his shirt or half eaten roti with no sabzi they will have all the answers.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I don't know If you have seen the speech of that coast guard official- who was drunk and yelling at the top of voice that "we killed those Pakistani bastards"- Which was not the truth according to the official statement issued by Defense Ministry-


come on have some shame.
a coast guard official is punished because he admitted that the Indian coast guards/ navy itself burnt down the boat.. NOT the supposed terrorists. dont trust me but see what foreign media is saying. 

read again

*Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat*
Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune

lies after lies and then still have time to lecture us about morality
@Windjammer this reminds me of that Indian solider's suicide incident which was played by Indians as if he was victim of a Pakistani sniper fire. the guy had a bullet entry under his chin and exit from the top of the skull since he had discharged his rifle by resting his head over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Some news says- a Toyota car was booked from someone who called from Pakistan which brought the terrorists to Pathankot- The car driver is now being interrogated-


I can book rides in India sitting here in Pakistan?


----------



## Jaanbaz

Hello It's me said:


> It is at these situations that I support RSS stance against Pakistan.



You're a true Indian. The Sickular brigade are traitors. 



Rafay Jamil said:


> I can book rides in India sitting here in Pakistan?



Uber?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dazzler said:


> Yeah right and the sky is pink and the moon is yellow. Forget the pillow, if they look close enough, they might as well find a comforter and heater as it is pretty chilly up there these days.


this is it now
we are exposed

the pillow speaks the thousand words. no point denying it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

nair said:


> For those who are speculating ther are very few official statements from govt or its agencies in this incident...



Well the actual stand is that- This a war like attack on peaceful India- If Pakistan Govt- Agencies are confirmed having hands in It- the Foreign Sec- level talks on 15th will be called off- and we can say good bye to trade, economic cooperation, TAPI etc-


----------



## Dazzler

atomix said:


> Seriously you need to ask ISI why his pant zip was open or buttons missing in his shirt or half eaten roti with no sabzi they will have all the answers.



First you ask the neighborhood why the security near the base removed barricades and had shops shut down early. And why your BSF is always caught with their pants down at the borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Military and Intelligence agencies are always on high alert when its about national security and there is no compromise when its about the nation.
> 
> Pakistan is already under pressure because of changing realities in the region
> 
> GoI is working for larger regional co operation and working to make SAARC stronger


We have been in reactive mode ...
We get into an action after incident occurs what about neutralizing such threats before it could strike on our soil ? 
Since Pakistan knows India doesn't have the capabilities to sabotage or destabilize the Pakistan as such Pakistani elements acts with complete impunity. Once the fear will drill in their hearts India too can bring havoc on its soil through covert capabilities , Pakistan would think twice. 

Modi has been refraining the mention of Pakistan as terrorists sponsors state openly at international level which he must shelve away now. 


Saarc has not been matured yet so we must not be banking our hopes on Saarc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rafay Jamil said:


> I can book rides in India sitting here in Pakistan?



No but the driver has to know that you are calling from Pakistan- Or maybe at a higher charge for the risk taken by the driver-


----------



## Dazzler

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Well the actual stand is that- This a war like attack on peaceful India- If Pakistan Govt- Agencies are confirmed having hands in It- the Foreign Sec- level talks on 15th will be called off- and we can say good bye to trade, economic cooperation, TAPI etc-



As if someone cares, but India will end up being a loser if this happens.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Irfan Baloch said:


> i removed the graphic pic by the way



Thanks super mod..



> any comments on the Pakistani pillow? I mean the terrorists?


Hehe...looks like he won the fight & that's why he gets to keep it. Other three must be flying cotton bits by now!


----------



## scientien

Dazzler said:


> And why your BSF is always caught with their pants down at the borders.


Because they are always screwing rangers.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ranjeet said:


> NewsX displaying this picture of a dead terrorist


I new it , They always keep some souvenirs with them while attacking Indian bases . That shows how fake the attacks are ...


----------



## Dazzler

scientien said:


> Because they are always screwing rangers.



And letting infiltrators go through in the process, shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scientien

YousufSSG said:


> I new it , They always keep some souvenirs with them while attacking Indian bases . That shows how fake the attacks are ...


Yes they are as fake as school attack in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

While attacking they keep Gajjar ka halwa , Shahi supari with them which they buy from Pakistan ..



scientien said:


> Yes they are as fake as school attack in pakistan.


No in both the attacks your government is involved , Whether it may be APS Peshawar attack or pathankot attack .


----------



## rockstar08

should i expect some Surgical Strikes on Pakistan ? 

another fake drama staged by Hinduvidta Warriors , like Samjhta Express ..and Terror boat ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scientien

Dazzler said:


> And letting infiltrators go through in the process, shame.


So you accept that infiltration is done huh u two faced ... Next time there is cross border firing you will be the first one to blame BSF.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

yeh Pillow wala wohi Terrorist hai jisne apni maa ko call ki thi attack se pehle or iski maa ne kaha tha beta shaheed hone ja rhy ho khana kha lena... Maa ne pillow bhi 7 dia tha k shaheed hogai to pillow sir k neeche rkh lena 

Maa tujhy Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hello It's me

YousufSSG said:


> I new it , They always keep some souvenirs with them while attacking Indian bases . That shows how fake the attacks are ...


Yes as fake as Peshawar attacks where 150 Pakistani children were killed. Totally agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Did ISI claim responsibility yet?


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

rockstar08 said:


> should i expect some Surgical Strikes on Pakistan ?
> 
> another fake drama staged by Hinduvidta Warriors , like Samjhta Express ..and Terror boat ..





rockstar08 said:


> should i expect some Surgical Strikes on Pakistan ?
> 
> another fake drama staged by Hinduvidta Warriors , like Samjhta Express ..and Terror boat ..





Hello It's me said:


> Yes as fake as Peshawar attacks where 150 Pakistani children were killed. Totally agree



Every one knows who funded the terrorists in the school attack and everyone knows who are actors who plot these fake attacks and then cry ...


----------



## scientien

YousufSSG said:


> No in both the attacks your government is involved .


I dont know about attacks but i'm sure we were involed in creating your country.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Irfan Baloch said:


> come on have some shame.
> a coast guard official is punished because he admitted that the Indian coast guards/ navy itself burnt down the boat.. NOT the supposed terrorists. dont trust me but see what foreign media is saying.
> 
> read again
> 
> *Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat*
> Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune
> 
> lies after lies and then still have time to lecture us about morality
> @Windjammer this reminds me of that Indian solider's suicide incident which was played by Indians as if he was victim of a Pakistani sniper fire. the guy had a bullet entry under his chin and exit from the top of the skull since he had discharged his rifle by resting his head over it.



You seem just like run off the mill average Pakistani poster here on PDF-

I saw the video of what he said- I don't need to express tribune for that- He was nowhere near the area of operation and had no knowledge of It until the completion-

The official stand was that occupants of the boat being chased by coast guard blew themselves up after being challenged to stop- While this officer came out all guns blazing in a coast guard officers gathering of new year celebartion- Highly durnk unable to stand still while making the satement of killing the Pakistanis- But then Its no point wasting time and bandwith telling you all this- since you are hell bent on trolling here-

Regards- and I admit how can we lecture you of morality- all the while you kept shouting that terrorists being killed in Kashmir are all Kashmiris when- Your own Col- sets the standards-

"Colonel (R) Safdar Hussain Abid : I have been part of covert activities in Kashmir and also held several reconnaissance missions when we were disguised as Kashmiri Mujahideen and during those days on several occasions, we used to take part in riots & public protests with our Mujahideen forces against Indian Army. "

And then I wonder what would be hiding inside that pillow-


----------



## Parul

Irfan Baloch said:


> i removed the graphic pic by the way
> 
> any comments on the Pakistani pillow? I mean the terrorists?



Apparently, the picture posted by Pakistani member is from someone where else, not from today's incident.

It was posted by the below Twitter Handel -Arabic. If you'll see the pictures posted by this Handel - Almost All from Syria.

saleem risheh (@saleemrisheh) on Twitter


Google

@Abingdonboy @nair @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @utraash @JanjaWeed



@irfan bloch You had quoted this picture. Hence, I'm sharing it again as it might be from Iraq or Syria not from Today's incident.

PS: I refrain myself from posting such PIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Irfan Baloch said:


> come on have some shame.
> a coast guard official is punished because he admitted that the Indian coast guards/ navy itself burnt down the boat.. NOT the supposed terrorists. dont trust me but see what foreign media is saying.
> 
> read again
> 
> *Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat*
> Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune
> 
> lies after lies and then still have time to lecture us about morality
> @Windjammer this reminds me of that Indian solider's suicide incident which was played by Indians as if he was victim of a Pakistani sniper fire. the guy had a bullet entry under his chin and exit from the top of the skull since he had discharged his rifle by resting his head over it.



You seem just like run off the mill average Pakistani poster here on PDF-

I saw the video of what he said- I don't need to express tribune for that- He was nowhere near the area of operation and had no knowledge of It until the completion-

The official stand was that occupants of the boat being chased by coast guard blew themselves up after being challenged to stop- While this officer came out all guns blazing in a coast guard officers gathering of new year celebartion- Highly durnk unable to stand still while making the satement of killing the Pakistanis- But then Its no point wasting time and bandwith telling you all this- since you are hell bent on trolling here-

Regards- and I admit how can we lecture you of morality- all the while you kept shouting that terrorists being killed in Kashmir are all Kashmiris when- Your own Col- sets the standards-

"Colonel (R) Safdar Hussain Abid : I have been part of covert activities in Kashmir and also held several reconnaissance missions when we were disguised as Kashmiri Mujahideen and during those days on several occasions, we used to take part in riots & public protests with our Mujahideen forces against Indian Army. "

And then I wonder what would be hiding inside that pillow-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

YousufSSG said:


> Indians can u tell me where will the IAF strike ?



why are you asking me ? ask Indians or Adnan Sami


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

rockstar08 said:


> why are you asking me ? ask Indians or Adnan Sami


sorry my mistake


----------



## scientien

YousufSSG said:


> Every one knows who funded the terrorists in the school attack and everyone knows who are actors who plot these fake attacks and then cry ...


Didint any one told you kargil war was also a fake attack.
We infiltrated our own territory.
We waged a war on ifiltrators which were ours .
We captured our territory.
And then we blamed land of pure.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Again few things.. The discussion scope needs to be restricted to the news and at best a trimmed down comparison with base attacks in both nations..

Pls for God sake, don't be so knaive and emotional that in trying to prove 100 things both sides getting to heights of stupidities.
(Irfan sir.. Pillow? Come on)

First thing as said earlier GOI has not issued any official statement other than expressing grief over lost souls and success of ops

Second no where any country name or elements are named. In fact that their final response would be post IAF senior person visit to pathankot base

Third, ppl should understand to ignore the media hungry trp mongers. The exclusive footages and breaking news things don't mean anything. Media may prove anyone a culprit but law of land and government don't go by media trials.

Ppl from both sides pls calm down and continue this debate on the topic but with a little bit more dignity..

I am afraid if you folks continue like this, the thread will be locked again and this time permanently..

Analyse criticise do autopsies no prob but do it within the rules.. No name calling no unnecessary trolling.. No country bashing.. It's not India vs Pakistan.its a serious topic so pls behave maturedly without being too much emotional (no curbing of respective patriotism to any side)

@Icarus @WAJsal @Oscar @Slav Defence @waz 

Pls note..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## deckingraj

Irfan Baloch said:


> completely agree and its a sad fact.
> but I must say there are limits to our behaviours from both sides. Mumabi to some extent and APS school massacre mainly are two incidents where no decent person Indian or Pakistani should ever express joy over
> 
> I feel like broken record here, by pointing at the almost predictable and similar behaviour of the terrorists in this attack.but thats it. the joke from my side ended with the news of the death of two IAF personnel may their souls rest in peace.
> 
> as for the terrorists doesnt matter if they are backed by our agencies or not. they are our common enemies because our security agencies and military leadership agrees that these groups are trying to start a war with India to use the chaos and destruction to their advantage since they are badly cornered now.
> 
> *blaming ISI and Pak Military over a recent peace move by Modi and visit in Lahore is way to simplistic and schoolboy level argument*.


actually it is not if we look at patterns...in fact such an attack is on expected lines...whenever there are big budget moves b/w India and Pakistan civilian leaderships there always have been terror attacks in India...it all there on public domain...you must be aware of them....

Now secondly apart from terror groups like LET/JEM nobody has this kind of ability to hit military installations in India...so help me understand what you mean by schoolboy level argument...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

scientien said:


> Didint any one told you kargil war was also a fake attack.
> We infiltrated our own territory.
> We waged a war on ifiltrators which were ours .
> We captured our territory.
> And then we blamed land of pure.



Aise he mazak mazak mein apne 1000 ya 2000 army wale marwadia ?? , This stupidity can only be expected by Indians


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Dazzler said:


> As if someone cares, but India will end up being a loser if this happens.



Yes India would definitely be Big looser economically- missing the Pakistani market- left alone for the Chinese to devour and feast upon-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Baloch said:


> come on have some shame.
> a coast guard official is punished because he admitted that the Indian coast guards/ navy itself burnt down the boat.. NOT the supposed terrorists. dont trust me but see what foreign media is saying.
> 
> read again
> 
> *Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat*
> Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune
> 
> lies after lies and then still have time to lecture us about morality
> @Windjammer this reminds me of that Indian solider's suicide incident which was played by Indians as if he was victim of a Pakistani sniper fire. the guy had a bullet entry under his chin and exit from the top of the skull since he had discharged his rifle by resting his head over it.



Yup, and they clay footed propagandists forgot to notice the spent rounds lying beside his body. The exit point is also obvious but WTH, why would the Indian opportunist miss the chance to capitalise on the tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

deckingraj said:


> actually it is not if we look at patterns...in fact such an attack is on expected lines...whenever there are big budget moves b/w India and Pakistan civilian leaderships there always have been terror attacks in India...it all there on public domain...you must be aware of them....
> 
> Now secondly apart from terror groups like LET/JEM nobody has this kind of ability to hit military installations in India...so help me understand what you mean by schoolboy level argument...



I love the ignorance of Indians on this thread which believes Hindutuva terrorists can not pull off such kind of attack. Did you forget your own Indian Intelligence was penetrated by such hindutuvas and supplied rdx to attack samjhota express ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

Windjammer said:


> Yup, and they clay footed propagandists forgot to notice the spent rounds lying beside his body. The exit point is also obvious but WTH, why would the Indian opportunist miss the chance to capitalise on the tragedy.


May i know how you got to know about the incident of suicide attack?? I can't recall...


----------



## scientien

deckingra
[QUOTE="YousufSSG said:


> Aise he mazak mazak mein apne 1000 ya 2000 army wale marwadia ?? , This stupidity can only be expected by Indians


1000,2000 nahi pure 7000 mare he.


----------



## Windjammer

deckingraj said:


> May i know how you got to know about the incident of suicide attack?? I can't recall...


It happened during last summer when the border flared up, India started accusing Pakistan of using snipers, even posted a picture of dead Indian soldier which later turned out to be a suicide. I do have the picture but it's too graphic to post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

Bratva said:


> *I love the ignorance of Indians on this thread* which believes Hindutuva terrorists can not pull off such kind of attack. Did you forget your own Indian Intelligence was penetrated by such hindutuvas and supplied rdx to attack samjhota express ?


Ignorance or playing dumb...however instead of accusing whole of Pakistan people i would point towards you...Hats off to your intelligence....so your fantacy Hinditva terrorists carried out attack against their own Armymen?? And getting hands on to RDX is equivalent to attacking an Airforce base?? You are a think tank...so please share something that i might be ignorant about..because i refuse to accept that PDF think tanks are gone to this level of ignorance..actual or manufactured i am not sure...


----------



## WAR-rior

Irfan Baloch said:


> comparing attacks on Indian bases and Pakistani bases
> 
> attacks on Indian bases are badly foiled. the terrorists make schoolboy errors. bring all the evidence with them to help identifying the evil ISI.
> 
> attacks on Pakistani bases are mostly successful. the terrorists either escape or die by design leaving no trace about their handlers.
> 
> conclusion, Pakistani airbase security sucks balls of melon size
> Indian base security rock hard like there is no tomorrow
> 
> side note:
> normally these "foiled" attacks in India happen when there is not much Masala left in the news against Pakistan.


Please explain why is it historically proved that whenever there is peace talk between India and Pakistan, some so called Naxalites or Khalistani or Deccan Mujahideen, etc get their so called freedom struggle revamped? 

It's a routine now.


----------



## Spectre

Joe Shearer said:


> Excuse me, I had left this forum, but just want to inform you - "High Noon" is one film, "Gunfight at the OK Corral" is another.
> 
> The rest of the discussion leaves me stony cold.



Yeah I know, Didnt think anyone would catch that reference. Mixed up the two intentionally.


----------



## deckingraj

Windjammer said:


> It happened during last summer when the border flared up, India started accusing Pakistan of using snipers, even posted a picture of dead Indian soldier which later turned out to be a suicide. I do have the picture but it's too graphic to post.


no plz don't put pictures as it is against forum rule...might share some link...i am looking as well but for some reason can't get my hands on to it..may be not searching properly....


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> View attachment 284468
> 
> 
> Apparently, the picture posted by Pakistani member is from someone where else, not from today's incident.
> 
> It was posted by the below Twitter Handel -Arabic. If you'll see the pictures posted by this Handel - Almost All from Syria.
> 
> saleem risheh (@saleemrisheh) on Twitter
> 
> The member who has posted this PIC in thread is a Terrorist Sympathiser. I'm saying this from my interactions with him.
> 
> Google
> 
> @Abingdonboy @nair @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @utraash @JanjaWeed


like this is going to convince anyone.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> like this is going to convince anyone.



Irfan is sensible person here. Hence, making an effort, else would have Ignored & moved ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Irfan is sensible person here. Hence, making an effort, else would have Ignored & moved ahead.


I was talking about others not him, the person who posted it first should have known better but alas trolling does get better of oneself in such threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Yes India would definitely be Big looser economically- missing the Pakistani market- left alone for the Chinese to devour and feast upon-



Hint, CEPC



A.M. said:


> Did ISI claim responsibility yet?



they are waiting for Doval's call.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*I guess Indians have now heard about the boy who cried wolf once too often.*

*Pathankot terror attack: India exercises restraint, avoids direct anti-Pakistan comments - Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Dazzler said:


> Hint, CEPC



Exactly CEPC ! Where Chinese are giving loan to Pakistan which will be used to pay Chinese companies to do business in Pakistan- mainly in construction and power generation-

And selling that power at over priced rates of Rs 18/unit- I mean who would not want to do business in Pakistan only British East India company deals of early 1800s would beat the CEPC deals done by the Chinese in Pakistan-


----------



## Chaudharry

Every Action have a reaction, India should accept the reality now that If Taliban Handlers ISI (According to Indians) Will face terror attacks form taliban then why can't Hindu Terrorists go against their handlers RAW.
Newston's Simple law affects here Every action have a reaction.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Apparently, the picture posted by Pakistani member is from someone where else, not from today's incident.
> 
> It was posted by the below Twitter Handel -Arabic. If you'll see the pictures posted by this Handel - Almost All from Syria.
> 
> saleem risheh (@saleemrisheh) on Twitter
> 
> The member who has posted this PIC in thread is a Terrorist Sympathiser. I'm saying this from my interactions with him.
> 
> Google
> 
> @Abingdonboy @nair @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @utraash @JanjaWeed
> 
> View attachment 284468
> 
> 
> @irfan bloch You had quoted this picture. Hence, I'm sharing it again as it might be from Iraq or Syria not from Today's incident.


Damn... @Irfan Baloch Pakistani magic pillows! They are everywhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

deckingraj said:


> Ignorance or playing dumb...however instead of accusing whole of Pakistan people i would point towards you...Hats off to your intelligence....so your fantacy Hinditva terrorists carried out attack against their own Armymen?? And getting hands on to RDX is equivalent to attacking an Airforce base?? You are a think tank...so please share something that i might be ignorant about..because i refuse to accept that PDF think tanks are gone to this level of ignorance..actual or manufactured i am not sure...



So you are refusing to accept your own home grown Terrorists can attack Indian armed forces ? Like that convoy attack and similar attacks occured in Kashmir by the local populace ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oracle

any body took the responsibility yet or decision will be taken by indian media


----------



## deckingraj

Bratva said:


> So you are refusing to accept your own home grown Terrorists can attack Indian armed forces ? Like that *convoy attack and similar attacks occured in Kashmir by the local populace* ?


I don't refuse to accept anything which is truth...however if you want me to believe in propaganda then can't help it....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Bratva said:


> I love the ignorance of Indians on this thread which believes Hindutuva terrorists can not pull off such kind of attack. Did you forget your own Indian Intelligence was penetrated by such hindutuvas and supplied rdx to attack samjhota express ?


A serving Indian army officer was involved
I dont know this fact is reminded to Indians all the time since they suffer from selective memory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Exactly CEPC ! Where Chinese are giving loan to Pakistan which will be used to pay Chinese companies to do business in Pakistan- mainly in construction and power generation-
> 
> And selling that power at over priced rates of Rs 18/unit- I mean who would not want to do business in Pakistan only British East India company deals of early 1800s would beat the CEPC deals done by the Chinese in Pakistan-



it is the future mate, china russia and the CIS states all pouring in, you opt to stay out and lose the perils _on offer._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Parul said:


> Apparently, the picture posted by Pakistani member is from someone where else, not from today's incident.
> 
> It was posted by the below Twitter Handel -Arabic. If you'll see the pictures posted by this Handel - Almost All from Syria.
> 
> saleem risheh (@saleemrisheh) on Twitter
> 
> 
> Google
> 
> @Abingdonboy @nair @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @utraash @JanjaWeed
> 
> View attachment 284468
> 
> 
> @irfan bloch You had quoted this picture. Hence, I'm sharing it again as it might be from Iraq or Syria not from Today's incident.
> 
> PS: I refrain myself from posting such PIC.


lol ok I was like what the hell. really?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Dazzler said:


> it is the future mate, china russia and the CIS states all pouring in, you opt to stay out and lose the perils _on offer._



You forgot to Include EU, and Gulf-


----------



## Windjammer

*It gets interesting by the minute.iiii*


*Pathankot Attack: Rajnath Singh Withdraws Tweet On Terrorists Killed*
All India | Indo-Asian News Service | Updated: January 02, 2016 22:45 IST
*CO*




*MMENTS*
Home MInister Rajnath Singh has withdrawn the tweet mentioning the number of terrorists killed as 5.

NEW DELHI: Uncertainty prevailed on Saturday night on the number of terrorists killed in the attack on the Pathankot air base, with Home Minister Rajnath Singh withdrawing a tweet putting the number at five.

"I congratulate our armed forces and other security forces on successfully neutralising all the five terrorists in 'Pathankot Operation'," Rajnath Singh had tweeted on Saturday evening.











The tweet was, however, withdrawn soon after. At the time of the initial tweet, the number of terrorists killed had been placed at four.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

JanjaWeed said:


> Damn... @Irfan Baloch Pakistani magic pillows! They are everywhere...


sorry I take it back apparently the picture is not from pathankot incident 
I was really disappointed with the Indian claim hence I compared thje badaber airbase attack killed terrorists to show how real incident looks like but removed the picture after your protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Genie

moment some terrorist attack happens you can expect the defense mechanisms go to overdrive amongst the cyber warriors of Pakistan here. Like Al sharpton used start with shouting 'police brutality' these guys start with 'oh Hindutvas'


----------



## Dazzler

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> You forgot to Include EU, and Gulf-



gulf already bagged, EU in the que..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

Irfan Baloch said:


> A serving Indian army officer was involved
> I dont know this fact is reminded to Indians all the time since they suffer from selective memory


How many incidents you are aware of like that?? Who investigated that attack?? Why is that you guys just pick on one incident, keep harping about it however when the opposite side uses plethora of such incidents they become "INDIANS -> IGNORANT -> SELECTIVE MEMORIES"...and that too when for every attack within Pakistan Indian hand is being pointed out??

I asked you in a separate post...let me repeat...there has been a historical pattern...peace talks are followed by big ticket terror attack...this one though failed however we lost 3 chaps which is sad.....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ranjeet said:


> I was talking about others not him, the person who posted it first should have known better but alas trolling does get better of oneself in such threads.


I said sorry before and I say it again

damn the curse of the magic pillow @JanjaWeed throw me a voodoo cure 







Parul said:


> Irfan is sensible person here. Hence, making an effort, else would have Ignored & moved ahead.


sorry sorry and sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Windjammer said:


> *It gets interesting by the minute.iiii*
> 
> 
> *Pathankot Attack: Rajnath Singh Withdraws Tweet On Terrorists Killed*
> All India | Indo-Asian News Service | Updated: January 02, 2016 22:45 IST
> *CO*
> 
> 
> 
> *MMENTS*
> Home MInister Rajnath Singh has withdrawn the tweet mentioning the number of terrorists killed as 5.
> 
> NEW DELHI: Uncertainty prevailed on Saturday night on the number of terrorists killed in the attack on the Pathankot air base, with Home Minister Rajnath Singh withdrawing a tweet putting the number at five.
> 
> "I congratulate our armed forces and other security forces on successfully neutralising all the five terrorists in 'Pathankot Operation'," Rajnath Singh had tweeted on Saturday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweet was, however, withdrawn soon after. At the time of the initial tweet, the number of terrorists killed had been placed at four.


Very interesting indeed. 

Check this:

Pathankot Attack: Caught ISI spy Ranjit KK leak information about Air Base? | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
ISI infiltrated Indian armed forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Err - Irfan Sir, you don't have to be. The Troll who quoted this picture should be sorry & cursed. 



Irfan Baloch said:


> I said sorry before and I say it again
> 
> damn the curse of the magic pillow
> View attachment 284471
> 
> 
> 
> sorry sorry and sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

Windjammer said:


> *It gets interesting by the minute.iiii*
> 
> 
> *Pathankot Attack: Rajnath Singh Withdraws Tweet On Terrorists Killed*
> All India | Indo-Asian News Service | Updated: January 02, 2016 22:45 IST
> *CO*
> 
> 
> 
> *MMENTS*
> Home MInister Rajnath Singh has withdrawn the tweet mentioning the number of terrorists killed as 5.
> 
> NEW DELHI: Uncertainty prevailed on Saturday night on the number of terrorists killed in the attack on the Pathankot air base, with Home Minister Rajnath Singh withdrawing a tweet putting the number at five.
> 
> "I congratulate our armed forces and other security forces on successfully neutralising all the five terrorists in 'Pathankot Operation'," Rajnath Singh had tweeted on Saturday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweet was, however, withdrawn soon after. At the time of the initial tweet, the number of terrorists killed had been placed at four.



And if you bother to read links you post, you will see , why the tweet was withdrawn.

*Rajnath Singh claimed 5 terrorist were killed, where as only 4 terrorist were killed. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Irfan Baloch said:


> I said sorry before and I say it again
> 
> damn the curse of the magic pillow @JanjaWeed throw me a voodoo cure



As per Arabic commentary of the picture posted earlier in this thread, guys are actually sleeping not dead.


----------



## Parul

Jonah Arthur said:


> They can carry these weapons or it is a fake picture.



The picture posted by you is Fake - Pathetic attempt by you.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

LoveIcon said:


> As per Arabic commentary of the picture posted earlier in this thread, guys are actually sleeping not dead.


yea I realised that later. I couldnt believe if the Indians will try to sell this
they did look like sleeping but very odd though with all the ammo on top of them.


----------



## AtiF Malang

Sorry my theory is wrong but i think to counter Khalistan movement, BJP is doing false flage in Punjab to creat hatred towards Pakistan which was previously a motivation force in Khalistan Movement .


----------



## ranjeet

Irfan Baloch said:


> A serving Indian army officer was involved
> I dont know this fact is reminded to Indians all the time since they suffer from selective memory




Why did UN mentioned a Pakistani national in Samjhota Express? 

Security Council Al-Qaida and Taliban Sanctions Committee Adds Names of Three Individuals to Consolidated List | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases


*QI.Q.271.09. Name: *1: ARIF 2: QASMANI 3: na 4: na
*Title:* na *Designation:* na *DOB: *Approximately 1944 *POB: *Pakistan *Good quality a.k.a.: a)* Muhammad Arif Qasmani *b)* Muhammad ‘Arif Qasmani *c)* Mohammad Arif Qasmani *d)* Arif Umer *e)* Qasmani Baba *f)* Memon Baba *g)* Baba Ji *Low quality a.k.a.:* na *Nationality:* Pakistani *Passport no.:* na *National identification no.:*na *Address: *House Number 136, KDA Scheme No. 1, Tipu Sultan Road, Karachi, Pakistan *Listed on: *29 Jun. 2009 *Other information:* Associated with Lashkar-e-Tayyiba (QE.L.118.05.) and Al-Qaida (QE.A.4.01.). In detention as at June 2009. 

_“Arif Qasmani is the chief coordinator for 1267-listed entity (QE.L.118.05) Lashkar-e-Tayyiba’s (LeT) dealings with outside organizations and has provided significant support for LeT terrorist operations. *Qasmani has worked with LeT to facilitate terrorist attacks, to include the July 2006 train bombing in Mumbai, India, and the February 2007 Samjota Express bombing in Panipat, India. * Qasmani utilized money that he received from Dawood Ibrahim, an Indian crime figure and terrorist supporter, to facilitate the July 2006 train bombing in Mumbai, India. Qasmani also conducted fundraising activities on behalf of LeT in late 2005. Arif Qasmani has also provided financial and other support to al Qaida. As of late 2006, Qasmani provided funding to al Qaida members and facilitated the return of foreign fighters to their respective countries. Between 2004 and 2005, Qasmani provided al Qaida with supplies and weapons and facilitated the movement of al Qaida leaders in and out of Afghanistan. * In return for Qasmani’s support, al Qaida provided Qasmani with operatives to support the July 2006 train bombing in Mumbai, India, and the February 2007 Samjota Express bombing in Panipat, India. * Qasmani also facilitated the movement of al-Qaida personnel out of Afghanistan in 2001. In 2005, Qasmani provided Taliban leaders with safe haven and a means to smuggle personnel, equipment, and weapons into Afghanistan.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Osiris said:


> And if you bother to read links you post, you will see , why the tweet was withdrawn.
> 
> *Rajnath Singh claimed 5 terrorist were killed, where as only 4 terrorist were killed. *


Exactly, Indian authorities were able to identify the gunmen, their handlers location, whose phone they were using, where they arrived from and who helped them.....all this while the fire fight was in progress, yet they couldn't determine how many men attacked and how many got killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atomix

Every time there is a peace talks either in Afghanistan/India an attack takes place.

Guess is 
1) Some one wants to sabotage the talks.
2) One of the party wants to have increased leverage during the peace(oxymoron?) talks. Its more of a brutal reminder what power they wield and how it will be utilized if talks dont go their way.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Parul said:


> The picture posted by you is Fake - Pathetic attempt by you.


By me. 
I found it on Kashmir news paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> By me.
> I found it on Kashmir news paper.


You didn't share the link.


----------



## Perpendicular

For pakistanis whom seems to be looking for a solace in this attack must remember what goes around comes around and in pakistani case it comes around even sooner.


Dazzler said:


> Its just another falseflag operation


So were those happened last year in pakistan.


----------



## SQ8

The attacks seem too well timed after recent developments. I was one of the staunchest defenders that 26/11 was no conspiracy and that Mumbai was a victim of terrorism, but this latest attack puts even me in doubt. 
Because prior to 26/11 a solution to complete peace was almost at hand, and now too thanks to the efforts of PM Modi and Nawaz.. there looked like big hope... 
As if by cue, an attack conveniently happens in India despite all its talk of stopping attacks and superior intelligence. 

I will not go as far as accusing the Indian state as that borders on stupidity and idiocy.. Nor will I absolve a Pakistani element in this either. But this looks like an attack by a vested interest who need conflict and not by either governments of India & Pakistan and not by either military forces. 

However, it can be elements within either ISI or RAW. I would say RAW too because at the end of the day.. as many intelligence agencies work with semi-autonomous or autonomous assets.. there is likely that many of them on both sides are opposed to peace because that means that they will be de-funded or disavowed. 

Being out of a job or thrown under the rocks is never an option for most earning people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Dazzler said:


> Hint, CEPC



What of it? India has one corridor in the works now, and several in feasibility study. All of these corridor will have brand new smart cities along the way. Please tell me why India should care or invest money in a corridor within Pakistan, when it's planning several more corridors through out India? Even HSR lines?


----------



## SQ8

Water Car Engineer said:


> What of it? India has one corridor in the works now, and several in feasibility study. All of these corridor will have brand new smart cities along the way. Please tell me why India should care about a corridor with Pakistan, when it's planning several more corridors through out India? Even HSR lines?


Corridor to what? To the north there is China, to the west Pakistan. The only option is Chahbahar and compared to a straight roadway or rail line in.. it is still cheaper both in time and money to ply into Central Asia via Pakistan. 
As far as the iranians go, unlike Pakistan; their future depends on who takes office in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Oscar said:


> However, it can be elements within either ISI or RAW. I would say RAW too because at the end of the day.. as many intelligence agencies work with semi-autonomous or autonomous assets.. there is likely that many of them on both sides are opposed to peace because that means that they will be de-funded or disavowed.
> 
> Being out of a job or thrown under the rocks is never an option for most earning people.


problem is that Indians that lecture us to look beyond patriotism and think logically would refuse to apply their own logic against their own agencies. 
I mean why only ISI be against peace? why not RAW as well?
we are told well there is no such history and Indians never lie

when I share the last year fish boat fiasco and the sacking of an Indian official after admitting the false flag + involvement of serving Indian officer in Samjhota express attack... I am responded with Abbotabad raid and Al Qeda and all that.

true example of .. Maru Guthna phootay aankh.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SQ8

Irfan Baloch said:


> problem is that Indians that lecture us to look beyond patriotism and think logically would refuse to apply their own logic against their own agencies.
> I mean why only ISI be against peace? why not RAW as well?
> we are told well there is no such history and Indians never lie
> 
> when I share the last year fish boat fiasco and the sacking of an Indian official after admitting the false flag + involvement of serving Indian officer in Samjhota express attack... I am responded with Abbotabad raid and Al Qeda and all that.
> 
> true example of .. Maru Guthna phootay aankh.



That is typical of many countries and more so of third world nations like India and us as well. 
Unlike nations in Europe which have existed as "nations" for a while and gone through much hell to unite, both India and Pakistan ..but India more so are essentially upstarts who are akin to a man with torn clothes and sticky body odur making a lot of money by working hard but yet to advance to that cultural level of chewing with his mouth closed. 

So when someone points a finger at him, he goes on an automatic inferiority defensive mode and switches to the offensive trying to keep you from uttering anything about his fly being open. Now apply that scenario to two similar tattered and torn men, with one driving a high end Honda and the other a Lexus.. and you have India and Pakistan. Each thinking that the other is still the same piece of crap they knew from childhood.. and each out to prove themselves better than the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Oscar said:


> Corridor to what? To the north there is China, to the west Pakistan. The only option is Chahbahar and compared to a straight roadway or rail line in.. it is still cheaper both in time and money to ply into Central Asia via Pakistan.
> As far as the iranians go, unlike Pakistan; their future depends on who takes office in the US.




What are you talking about? I am talking about improving the connectivity with in India itself. Which India has several corridors in the works now and feasibility study - which it needs billions. India isn't going to invest in some Pakistan- China corridor. Doesn't make sense. It has its hands full with its own.


----------



## SQ8

Water Car Engineer said:


> What are you talking about? I am talking about improving the connectivity with in India itself. Which India has several corridors in the works now and feasibility study - which it needs billions. India isn't going to invest in some Pakistan- China corridor. Doesn't make sense. It has its hands full with its own.



Do you even hear yourself? 
Are you seriously suggesting that somehow India's domestic corrdiors have ANYTHING to do with its need to connect to the markets of central Asia. Are you that blinded by nationalism to put forward the idea that matches a ridiculous claim that you dont need international trade because you are already too occupied with domestic one?

To add to that, your post reads like some kids theory that because Pakistan has no effect in the internal trade of onions and tomatoes inside India, India need not bother with oil and gas from the central Asian states. 

Please come up with a better and less whiny excuse regarding the utility of CPEC than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 313baberali

samlove said:


> i dont think as call was traced was made from SP phone after taking his cars and phone from him to their caretakers in pakistan , since then phone was on surveillance ,


Oh so u guys can think



cerberus said:


> Self created 2 soldiers has been martyred


Lol as u say we trust? Keep running from peace talks as u run from mumbai drama


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Oscar said:


> Do you even hear yourself?
> Are you seriously suggesting that somehow India's domestic corrdiors have ANYTHING to do with its need to connect to the markets of central Asia. Are you that blinded by nationalism to put forward the idea that matches a ridiculous claim that you dont need international trade because you are already too occupied with domestic one?
> 
> To add to that, your post reads like some kids theory that because Pakistan has no effect in the internal trade of onions and tomatoes inside India, India need not bother with oil and gas from the central Asian states.
> 
> Please come up with a better and less whiny excuse regarding the utility of CPEC than that.




Connectivity with C. Asia is via Afghanistan and Iran. This corridor with Pakistan-China is completely irrelevant to India, there is no trust between India and Pakistan to even think about investing in such a corridor. There will never be a level of trust between two countries. It's domestic corridors are more important than any corridor outside the country.


----------



## SQ8

Water Car Engineer said:


> Connectivity with C. Asia is via Afghanistan and Iran. This corridor with Pakistan-China is completely irrelevant to India, there is no trust between India and Pakistan to even think about investing in such a corridor. There will never be a level of trust between two countries. It's domestic corridors are more important than any corridor outside the country.



No they arent, what you are saying is the equivalent of a run-away argument. Because if you truly believe that, then you are implying that Pm Modi is total daft idiot to try and make all those visits to improve trade. 
I will avoid taking you seriously ever again.. because the level of WTF in that post is high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Oscar said:


> No they arent, what you are saying is the equivalent of a run-away argument. Because if you truly believe that, then you are implying that Pm Modi is total daft idiot to try and make all those visits to improve trade.
> I will avoid taking you seriously ever again.. because the level of WTF in that post is high.




No, it's the same reason India cut off from the gas pipe line early. And now looking at new routes -












There is no basic level of trust, and too many anti India elements within Pakistan for India to even think about investing in such a project.






C. Asian resources can come through Afg-Iran. India has planted the seeds for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Oscar said:


> That is typical of many countries and more so of third world nations like India and us as well.
> Unlike nations in Europe which have existed as "nations" for a while and gone through much hell to unite, both India and Pakistan ..but India more so are essentially upstarts who are akin to a man with torn clothes and sticky body odur making a lot of money by working hard but yet to advance to that cultural level of chewing with his mouth closed.
> 
> So when someone points a finger at him, he goes on an automatic inferiority defensive mode and switches to the offensive trying to keep you from uttering anything about his fly being open. Now apply that scenario to two similar tattered and torn men, with one driving a high end Honda and the other a Lexus.. and you have India and Pakistan. Each thinking that the other is still the same piece of crap they knew from childhood.. and each out to prove themselves better than the other.


just to explain myself
in the recent times I decided to put my patriotism and godly status of our security and military aside while trying to get the sense of things happening within my country and around it. because both blocked free thinking and logic.
that said I always asked myself if it was possible that our agencies did exactly they were accused of?

maybe, maybe not. but not Impossible. but I also had a contradicting thought.

the logic of self preservation

let me explain this. 

I believe that any evil or benign or benign organisation that comes into being as a going concern doesn't follow a path of self destruction on the continuous bases. ok it might do it once or twice but if its on a suicidal course then it ceases to exist like any death cult. because such course defies logic of its going concern and longevity.

enter Pakistan army & security agency, what I see is that both want to persist, stay strong and powerful and avoid the 1980s B movie villain plot. the Indian argument is the opposite. the Indian thinking is that both Pakistan army and its agency want to do exactly what the Indian forces are hoping for. start a conflict and give Indians an east Pakistan style excuse to intervene when the Pakistan military is bogged down in dealing with an insurgency that has tentacles at the world wide scale.

so, would the Pakistan military and ISI on purpose antagonise India while a sizeable chunk of its forces is deployed in the west? this is like dream of Indian commanders come true who have been twisting the arms of their past and present governments NOT to give any relief to Pakistan on Kashmir, Siachin or Sir-creek issue.

since the start of war on terror. its Indian forces that have conducted aggressive exercises along Pakistan borders, introduced cold start doctrine , openly celebrate and boast their links with BLA farari camps to teach us a lesson and are operating field hospitals for retreating TTP... starting borer hostilities on the international border.... list goes on


that all said.. does it make ISI entirely innocent? of course not. maybe , just maybe Pathankot like attacks are planned under the tacit approval of the PA/ISI leadership but such approach like I said is detrimental to their own grip to power which can be compromised if the country is devastated due to opening of hostilities with India. what about rouge elements then? YES that is possible.. but then again such rouge elements should have a continuous source and stream of new comers to keep such conspiracy going.. the personnel don't stay employed forever and if they recruit someone within organisation they cant keep it secret forever either.

so why should ISI/ PA hand over the freehand and a justification to its rival agency? well I wont . so what if RAW decides to help itself? ok maybe NOT this attack .. but has it never done such thing before? or would never do such a thing? 

or what about a third force, that has singled out both nations as its enemy and would only thrive and go unchallenged once its worse enemies i.e. security forces of two countries are fighting each other?

again, self preservation, the art of war.. what did ISI gain from this? oh it sabotaged a names worth peace initiative.
peace between who? Modi just dressed down Pakistan during his visit in Afghanistan before coming and hugging Sherif in Lahore. so if for argument sake it is behind it then it has antagonised India and just increased troubles for itself from east and west many fold.

funny part is, even the yardstick of logic and arguments are not the same. when explaining the blame on ISI , a very simplistic and strawman argument is made but rules are changed when say RAW is questioned by us mere mortals..

anyway the show is over and lets see what is the outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

RIP to the dead, the problem with Indians they jump up in the sky with a blink of an eye to blame it on Pakistan, even if a sheep crosses into India they will blame it on ISI, such is the Pakistani phobia with the Indians. lame excuses wont work anymore India needs to learn and grow up.


----------



## RISING SUN

Wow just amazed at the diversion & creating confusion and spreading misinformation by so many senior members. Are kya farq padta hai yaar three of our guys died protecting our people and 3000 more can follow the same. No doubt on our peoples will. This Forum is really going up in distinct speciality. Kudos to you all. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deckingraj

koolio said:


> RIP to the dead, the problem with Indians they jump up in the sky with a blink of an eye to blame it on Pakistan, *even if a sheep crosses into India they will blame it on ISI,* such is the Pakistani phobia with the Indians. lame excuses wont work anymore India needs to learn and grow up.


and it is not the same story in Pakistan ....right??


----------



## AyanRay

deckingraj said:


> and it is not the same story in Pakistan ....right??



The only difference is when India produces prrofs, the whole world blames Pakistan, and when Pakistan produces its proof, the whole world, well, blames Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

again grenade bomb last under air force camp


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> You didn't share the link.


A face book page.


----------



## SQ8

thrilainmanila said:


> CAN I PLEASE COMEBACK TO THE AIRFORCE FORUM?


Ill think about it, but. Once bitten, twice shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

As expected mission is still not over.


----------



## bloo

Gentelman said:


> Waoo someone got a big mouth!
> Dude keep your stuff away from us and Pakistan ain't the country where 32+ separatist armed rebellion are underway.
> You got high security and stuff?? Good for you to have mumbo jumbo security!
> You comparing attack at airport in Afghanistan with attack at air force base in India?? I must call you a genius.
> Discussing Zarb e Azab in middle of discussion of attack on IAF base?? not your fault you are Indian....but you discussed sooo.... before discussing Zarb e Azab you have to have the knowledge of FATA rules and regulations and agreements with them and open border with Afghanistan and territian there and communication network and facilities provided by GOP there...
> Yeah GOP failed to provide basic facilities like roads, health and education. No judiciary and no police so with the government failure and blessings of neighbors like you the people are available there as mercenaries to be hired.(kindly now stick to the topic)



Uh Huh you are fooling no one son, its worse actually those 32+ rebellions have not killed as many innocent people as 2 armed rebellions in Pakistan.
We do have better security,. Do you see terrorists blow up in populated areas every now and then in India?
I'll tell you what you definitely are no genius, maybe you should think before you type so it doesn't make you look stupid later yeah? Airbases like in Afghanistan have been heavily fortified by the Americans more so than Indian AFBs and have been the target of attacks similar to this one. Do keep in touch with current events.

All excuses, regardless of the border regulation there have been heavy military activity in FATA the likes of which we have never seen in India.Back in 2004 PA had sent like 70-80000 soldiers to counter Al qaeda alongside US SFs, and had ur frontier corps for border security and still resulted in zarb-e azb which continues to even today.
It is the fault of your governance and of course ur security forces in not being able to control this inflow thru ur border with Afhganistan. The crux of the matter is such a large scale incident never happens in India. Fact.

I tried sticking to the topic but my comments got deleted. Apparently truth is just to bitter to swallow, who knew?

So here's the thing Pakistanis can believe a far fetched scheme about Indians attacking Indians to defame the "unadulterated" image of Pakistan but even the thought of the obvious reason is completely unacceptable, even if the last 60 years of their history says otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683511275700092929


----------



## sathya

I don't understand why people Accuse about false flag operations by RAW in India .

Did anyone accuse ISI for terror attack in base where they lost Orion aircrafts ?
Or some base near the coast ..



lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683511275700092929



Damn , that's after getting the intel ..

3:30am timing is the factor ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

sathya said:


> Damn , that's after getting the intel ..
> 
> 3:30am timing is the factor ?



Its an utter failure anyone saying otherwise is living a lie.


----------



## Counterpunch

After going through the statements of the Indian Officials I think it is totally absurd to even try to point finger towards Pakistan. This should be a reportable offence if anyone is found doing so , particularly after seeing this

1) The terrorists snatched the vehicle of XYZ (damn they thought it was a civilian driving an SUV with blue light atop). Let him go. Assuming that the person would NOT report and that India is too backward yet to trace the international calls made to Pakistan
2) Then they REALLY make calls using the SNATCHED cell phone. One tells his mum he's going to die (Yes, Hindustan times carried this news yesterday). His mum tells him to eat before you die, son!
3) The intelligence teams then find a piece of paper on which there is an inscription (Jaish e Muhammad)

My goodness!

And yet, the ignorant fools that the attackers were, they managed to kill 10 of the IAF Jawans despite their being an alarm raised for a probable attack on the base

Spare Pakistan over this idiocy. Save it for some Tamil flick. Even bollywood movies make more sense these days. If ever ISI planned it, it would never ever be littered with bread crumbs trailing back to babu muhalla in Bahawalpur like that.

Where it is utterly sad to loose Jawans like that over someone's sick policies.There it is totally unacceptable to link it to Pakistan using the above f-ed up points as an evidence

Peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683519813507919872


----------



## Parul

Jonah Arthur said:


> By me.
> I found it on Kashmir news paper.



The Fake picture from either Syira or Iraq was posted by you. Further, it's not from some Kashmir Newspaper. 

Terrorist apologist use such Pics to spread their propaganda. You did it to & other fell for it. 



kalibr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683519813507919872



Total 10 personnel got martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Parul said:


> The Fake picture from either Syira or Iraq was posted by you. Further, it's not from some Kashmir Newspaper.
> 
> Terrorist apologist use such Pics to spread their propaganda. You did it to & other fell for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Total 10 personnel got martyred.



RIP..

We fight well, very well by stopping them outside our main area.

But 10 people...including 2 Garuds? with all preparation in place with Harons giving intel?

There was specific inputs to these terrorists about the base, otherwise they would not have survived and kill that much people.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

If Modi becomes PM, Pak intruders won’t dare to cross border: Amit Shah | The Indian Express


----------



## noksss

Irfan Baloch said:


> making BS claims is in your blood actually and when one official makes a contradictory statement he gets a sack and indictment
> now that is shameful.
> Indian inquiry board indicts coast guard official for admitting to blowing up Pakistani boat - The Express Tribune
> 
> abducted a fishing boat and killed the fishermen and burnt their boat and claimed they were terrorists trying to escape who blew themselves up after failing against the awesomeness of Indian navy.



comeon buddy even you guys make BS claim like shooting your own drone and claiming it to be from India for your false Bravado 







Did Pakistan Shoot Down Its Own Drone? Survey This Evidence


----------



## Force Awakens

Lt.Col EK Niranjan who was among 4 personnel injured this morning due to accidental grenade blast(a grenade being carried by an army soldier accidentally exploded) has succumbed to his injuries.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Another sad development.
*LIVE: Nine jawans martyred in Pathankot terror attack; Lt Colonel rank officer dies in grenade blast*

LIVE: Nine jawans martyred in Pathankot terror attack; Lt Colonel rank officer dies in fresh grenade blast | Zee News

A day after terror strike on IAF base at Pathankot, fresh grenade blast injured four officials on Sunday morning. The grenade went off during search operations by security personnel. The mishap took place as personnel were destroying the unexploded ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Irfan Baloch said:


> just to explain myself
> in the recent times I decided to put my patriotism and godly status of our security and military aside while trying to get the sense of things happening within my country and around it. because both blocked free thinking and logic.
> that said I always asked myself if it was possible that our agencies did exactly they were accused of?
> 
> maybe, maybe not. but not Impossible. but I also had a contradicting thought.
> 
> the logic of self preservation
> 
> let me explain this.
> 
> I believe that any evil or benign or benign organisation that comes into being as a going concern doesn't follow a path of self destruction on the continuous bases. ok it might do it once or twice but if its on a suicidal course then it ceases to exist like any death cult. because such course defies logic of its going concern and longevity.
> 
> enter Pakistan army & security agency, what I see is that both want to persist, stay strong and powerful and avoid the 1980s B movie villain plot. the Indian argument is the opposite. the Indian thinking is that both Pakistan army and its agency want to do exactly what the Indian forces are hoping for. start a conflict and give Indians an east Pakistan style excuse to intervene when the Pakistan military is bogged down in dealing with an insurgency that has tentacles at the world wide scale.
> 
> so, would the Pakistan military and ISI on purpose antagonise India while a sizeable chunk of its forces is deployed in the west? this is like dream of Indian commanders come true who have been twisting the arms of their past and present governments NOT to give any relief to Pakistan on Kashmir, Siachin or Sir-creek issue.
> 
> since the start of war on terror. its Indian forces that have conducted aggressive exercises along Pakistan borders, introduced cold start doctrine , openly celebrate and boast their links with BLA farari camps to teach us a lesson and are operating field hospitals for retreating TTP... starting borer hostilities on the international border.... list goes on
> 
> 
> that all said.. does it make ISI entirely innocent? of course not. maybe , just maybe Pathankot like attacks are planned under the tacit approval of the PA/ISI leadership but such approach like I said is detrimental to their own grip to power which can be compromised if the country is devastated due to opening of hostilities with India. what about rouge elements then? YES that is possible.. but then again such rouge elements should have a continuous source and stream of new comers to keep such conspiracy going.. the personnel don't stay employed forever and if they recruit someone within organisation they cant keep it secret forever either.
> 
> so why should ISI/ PA hand over the freehand and a justification to its rival agency? well I wont . so what if RAW decides to help itself? ok maybe NOT this attack .. but has it never done such thing before? or would never do such a thing?
> 
> or what about a third force, that has singled out both nations as its enemy and would only thrive and go unchallenged once its worse enemies i.e. security forces of two countries are fighting each other?
> 
> again, self preservation, the art of war.. what did ISI gain from this? oh it sabotaged a names worth peace initiative.
> peace between who? Modi just dressed down Pakistan during his visit in Afghanistan before coming and hugging Sherif in Lahore. so if for argument sake it is behind it then it has antagonised India and just increased troubles for itself from east and west many fold.
> 
> funny part is, even the yardstick of logic and arguments are not the same. when explaining the blame on ISI , a very simplistic and strawman argument is made but rules are changed when say RAW is questioned by us mere mortals..
> 
> anyway the show is over and lets see what is the outcome.



Respected Sir,
We have high level intelluctuals ,leftist idealogies ,writers like Arundhati Roy in this nation ,the guys that give rational attitude to more than anything else ,same like that of our senior member @Joe Shearer .You cant fool them no matter what .And you cant cheat 500 + media in this big nation.Congress also have links within military establishment (as usual taking a party side for their own benefit ) .If there is any conspiracy in this attack .They will know and take maximum effort to tarnish ever powerful NDA govt for their own benefit.In fact they did during that Samjouta Express like episode .
Congress sacrificed an officer under their own command for their own communal benefit .We accepted the problem of Abhinav Bharat(some reckless retards that ousted from RSS due to their extreme ideologies ) and neutralized them .
But so far we didnt see any such thing during from Pakistan .You guys put forward same excuses during 26/11.
And backfired because US was also involved in Survelliance and info tapping.

Boat cases was also an intrusion from western side .And as far as I know that court martialed officer didnt mentioned that it was our plot .He boasted that he ordered them to shoot because it can be a threat .

This was not a covert ops but a direct challenge to stop peace initiative .It seems they dont need to repeat secret ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

I hope we return the favour.


----------



## noksss

MaarKhoor said:


> Another sad development.
> *LIVE: Nine jawans martyred in Pathankot terror attack; Lt Colonel rank officer dies in grenade blast*
> 
> LIVE: Nine jawans martyred in Pathankot terror attack; Lt Colonel rank officer dies in fresh grenade blast | Zee News
> 
> A day after terror strike on IAF base at Pathankot, fresh grenade blast injured four officials on Sunday morning. The grenade went off during search operations by security personnel. The mishap took place as personnel were destroying the unexploded ammunition.



@Abingdonboy what is this man losing life while destroying the bombs now the casualty is from NSG when they are trying to destroy the bomb


----------



## Dragon4

Modi will lose credibility if he carries on with his over ambitious peace talks in order to leave a legacy. You just cant trust Pakistan until the army is under control of civilian government. History has slapped so many lessons but yet, exactly same route as previous government.


----------



## Manidabest

Star Wars said:


> Because Pakistan is a country which never harbors terrorists, it is the most peaceful nationin the world and it is always somehow India's fault...


ofcourse it is india's fault why dont u let minorities live peacefully .... why r u promoting saffron extremist fundamentalist groups such as vhp & rss & their twisted ideas of akhand bharat & wiping out minorities in india....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

noksss said:


> @Abingdonboy what is this man losing life while destroying the bombs now the casualty is from NSG when they are trying to destroy the bomb


I think a Jawan (Soldier Rank) is carrying unexploded grenade and mishandled it which cause multiple injuries to nearby army personals.


----------



## Manidabest

Force Awakens said:


> Lt.Col EK Niranjan who was among 4 personnel injured this morning due to accidental grenade blast(a grenade being carried by an army soldier accidentally exploded) has succumbed to his injuries.


very professional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force Awakens

Manidabest said:


> very professional


Remeber in PAF Badaber attack 25 Pak military personnel were killed by FTP attackers.Indian casualties in Pathankot are far lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sid426

Fresh firing reported!


----------



## somebozo

noksss said:


> comeon buddy even you guys make BS claim like shooting your own drone and claiming it to be from India for your false Bravado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Pakistan Shoot Down Its Own Drone? Survey This Evidence




Civilian goods can be purposely used in border regions to fool the enemy has "something harmless"...

Pathankot attack: Terrorist called mother, said ‘I am going to be a martyr’ | The Indian Express

Those damn terrorist ruining otherwise perfect ops by calling their mothers..Indian investigations follow the same script as their star plus soap!

Imagine the scene..
Terrorist : Mata ji..mata ji...ma shaheed hone ja raha hoon...
Mata Ji: Lakh di lanat...nalaiq aulad..na maza na sawaad...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manidabest

Force Awakens said:


> Remeber in PAF Badaber attack 25 Pak military personnel were killed by FTP attackers.Indian casualties in Pathankot are far lower.


i m not comparing any1 or anything i just said very professional but ur reply was very unprofessional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force Awakens

Manidabest said:


> i m not comparing any1 or anything i just said very professional but ur reply was very unprofessional


Epic Fail by you.


----------



## Manidabest




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 284528


link?


----------



## Indian Jatt

so many casualties???


----------



## Roybot

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 284528



That includes injured and deceased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pulsar

Bullshit! Can you quote the authority? Or is this a cut and paste job from the JeM propaganda website?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Roybot said:


> That includes injured and deceased.


Yes it looks like.



Pulsar said:


> Bullshit! Can you quote the authority? Or is this a cut and paste job from the JeM propaganda website?


JeM website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Benign Persona

if there are 18 casualties then why the official figure is 3 or 4?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I've heard there was a second bomb attack on the base. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## maxpayne

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 284528


List of dead personnel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

Yeah lets do more Aman ki Asha


----------



## Roybot

Benign Persona said:


> if there are 18 casualties then why the official figure is 3 or 4?



Official figure is seven, the list posted by OP is of the injured admitted in the hospital.

Total casualty = deceased + injured. 

An injured soldier is also a casualty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I've heard there was a second bomb attack on the base. Can anyone confirm this?


*
Pathankot attack: Fresh gunshots, blasts heard from inside air base, 3 injured - Times of India
*
NSG commando killed, toll of securitymen in terror attack 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 284528


18 casualties :O.....

Good find Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstarIN

balixd said:


> 18 casualties :O.....
> 
> Good find Zarvan



Death+injury dear!


----------



## Force Awakens

Benign Persona said:


> if there are 18 casualties then why the official figure is 3 or 4?


18 casualties include 7 dead and 11 injured.
@balixd PAF sustained 25 dead in Badaber whereas IAF 7 in Pathankot.
@Zarvan



Windjammer said:


> *Pathankot attack: Fresh gunshots, blasts heard from inside air base, 3 injured - Times of India
> *
> NSG commando killed, toll of securitymen in terror attack 7


NSG commando was killed during diffusion of unexploded ordnance.


----------



## Amaa'n

rockstarIN said:


> Death+injury dear!


And @Roybot....

I know what a casualty is but look at the paper again, it reads '8' casualties in NSG.....they were tapped into Attacker's coms,, had a bird in sky for Recon and yet 8 casualties....... Thats why i was like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Terrorist were killed without taking much infra damage & casualities. It was a good day.


----------



## ranjeet

wtf? media speculating things now? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683557238204567552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683557406396170240
we want them alive.


----------



## Force Awakens

balixd said:


> And Roybot....
> I know what a casualty is but look at the paper again, it reads '8' casualties in NSG.....they were tapped into Attacker's coms,, had a bird in sky for Recon and yet 8 casualties....... Thats why i was like


4 NSG were injured while defusing unexploded ordnance.2 more received splinter injuries during encounter but returned to encounter after first aid.


----------



## Roybot

balixd said:


> And @Roybot....
> 
> *I know what a casualty is but look at the paper again, it reads '8' casualties in NSG*.....they were tapped into Attacker's coms,, had a bird in sky for Recon and yet 8 casualties....... Thats why i was like



Apparently you don't.

Death in hospital = 1

Mortal Remains= 6

Hospital Admission =10 

All of them are counted as casualties.


----------



## Windjammer

noksss said:


> comeon buddy even you guys make BS claim like shooting your own drone and claiming it to be from India for your false Bravado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Pakistan Shoot Down Its Own Drone? Survey This Evidence


Let me put your mind to rest, the following images were recovered from the shot down drone, if it was a Pakistani drone as you claim, then Indian security must be very poor since it had taken pictures from inside some Indian army compound....or the other explanation is that it was indeed an Indian drone.....take your pick.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amaa'n

Force Awakens said:


> 4 NSG were injured while defusing unexploded ordnance.2 more received splinter injuries during encounter but returned to encounter after first aid.


my point remains the same, says something about professionalism of NSG



Roybot said:


> Apparently you don't.
> 
> Death in hospital = 1
> 
> Mortal Remains= 6
> 
> Hospital Admission =10
> 
> All of them are counted as casualties.


Read my post above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack LIVE: 10 soldiers martyred; fresh firing reported, two terrorists still holed up*
A day after terror strike on IAF base at Pathankot, fresh grenade blast took place on Sunday morning. The grenade went off during search operations by security personnel. The mishap took place as personnel were destroying the unexploded ammunition.
Pained to know about demise of Lt. Col. Niranjan of NSG during mopping out operations at Pathankot, nation salutes his sacrifice: Home Minister Rajnath Singh
Pathankot terror attack LIVE: 10 soldiers martyred; fresh firing reported, two terrorists still holed up | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

mounting casualties, not good


----------



## Pulsar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I've heard there was a second bomb attack on the base. Can anyone confirm this?


That sound was of a massive fart let out by the 5th JeM terrorist when he saw the Garud commandos coming to screw him before he was dispatched to hell! 

Ok, seriously, there was no second attack. Only gunshots that drilled a few holes in the 5th terrorist's head an hour later!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Wtf is going on man!!!an SF Lt.Col dies while handling unexploded ordinance, takes others with him, 4 other NSG are injured while defusing IED......either Security Forces were dum enough or Tangos were preety good at setting up the ieds, but then those idiots were calling their mothers from the battleground......wtf,


MaarKhoor said:


> *Pathankot terror attack LIVE: 10 soldiers martyred; fresh firing reported, two terrorists still holed up*
> A day after terror strike on IAF base at Pathankot, fresh grenade blast took place on Sunday morning. The grenade went off during search operations by security personnel. The mishap took place as personnel were destroying the unexploded ammunition.
> Pained to know about demise of Lt. Col. Niranjan of NSG during mopping out operations at Pathankot, nation salutes his sacrifice: Home Minister Rajnath Singh
> Pathankot terror attack LIVE: 10 soldiers martyred; fresh firing reported, two terrorists still holed up | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot attack: Fresh gunshots, blasts heard from inside air base, 3 injured*
New DELHI: Fresh gunshots were heard while an Improvised Explosive Device exploded on Sunday during the combing operation at the Indian Air Force frontier base in Punjab's Pathankot, which was attacked by Pakistani terrorists on Saturday.

Three security personnel belonging to the National Security Guard were injured in the blast, news agency PTI said. The combing operation that began late on Saturday evening is still on.

There is speculation that a sixth terrorist could still be holed up inside the air base. The attackers, five of whom were killed on Saturday, are believed to belong to Jaish-e-Mohammad headed by Maulana Masood Azhar of the Kandahar hijack episode.
The attack came a week after Prime Minister Narendra Modi made an unscheduled visit to Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif in an effort to revive talks between the two countries.
Officials said the attack on the military base, just 25 km from the border with Pakistan, bore the hallmarks of previous assaults by Pakistan-based militant groups, underscoring the fragility of recent efforts to revive bilateral talks between the uneasy neighbours.
Meanwhile, in the seventh casualty among the security forces, Lt Col Niranjan Kumar of the National Security Guard died in hospital on Sunday morning. He was injured in an IED blast while retrieving the body of a terrorist.

An eight-member team of the National Investigation Agency (NIA) has reached Pathankot in Punjab to take over the probe into the attack.

Pathankot attack: Fresh gunshots, blasts heard from inside air base, 3 injured - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

At least 2 more scums.


----------



## Force Awakens

MaarKhoor said:


> sh firing reported, two terrorists still holed up | Zee News


Gov't just updated that fatalities are 7 And not 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

balixd said:


> my point remains the same, says something about professionalism of NSG
> 
> 
> Read my post above



I will wait for the official report before I start making judgment on NSG's professionalism, right now all these news and tidbits are mere rumours and speculations. Let the dust settle down.

And even if we were to believe the news of 4 NSG personnel getting injured , then its part of the job, injury during bomb disposal isn't exactly unheard of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Force Awakens said:


> Gov't just updated that fatalities are 7 And not 10.


i posted the source check with them.


----------



## nair

False flag was the key word here yesterday 



balixd said:


> Wtf is going on man!!!an SF Lt.Col dies while handling unexploded ordinance, takes others with him, 4 other NSG are injured while defusing IED......either Security Forces were dum enough or Tangos were preety good at setting up the ieds, but then those idiots were calling their mothers from the battleground......wtf,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Force Awakens

MaarKhoor said:


> i posted the source check with them.


Yes.Gov't spokesman said earlier reports of 10 deaths are wrong.


----------



## cerberus

Roybot said:


> I will wait for the official report before I start making judgment on NSG's professionalism, right now all these news and tidbits are mere rumours and speculations. Let the dust settle down.
> 
> And even if we were to believe the news of 4 NSG personnel getting injured , then its part of the job, injury during bomb disposal isn't exactly unheard of.


Its the nature there job mishap occurs 

Guy raising this issue .might piss in his pants if life and death situation arive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

balixd said:


> my point remains the same, says something about professionalism of NSG



Says what?

The most experienced EOD teams in the world have regular incidents like these happen to them.
They are pros, they are not gods.

Explosive disposal is a tricky business, you can never expect clear results within the expected parameters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

Until and unless India stops promoting terrorists in Pakistan, same can happen in India! You reap what u sow!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> 18 casualties :O.....
> 
> Good find Zarvan


Entire Indian media is accusing Indian Government for hiding casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

maxpayne said:


> Until and unless India stops promoting terrorists in Pakistan, same can happen in India! You reap what u sow!!!


Forget what india goes thru just fasten your seat belts as ride for your nation is really going to get a lot more 'advantrous' in this new year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

maxpayne said:


> Until and unless India stops promoting terrorists in Pakistan, same can happen in India! You reap what u sow!!!



So u agree Pakistan sent these terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@balixd 
Sir 36 hours and no heli or Plane dammaged ? may be they are hidding something. what you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

Parul said:


> The Fake picture from either Syira or Iraq was posted by you. Further, it's not from some Kashmir Newspaper.
> 
> Terrorist apologist use such Pics to spread their propaganda. You did it to & other fell for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Total 10 personnel got martyred.


Number of casualties is very high. Give it some time. Things will open after few days only.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683553857662660608


----------



## bloo

balixd said:


> My sincere apologies to Indian members and iys not good to make fun of others in harsh times, but you guys have made a laughing stock of yourself....... I mean you guys were tapped into the coms, heli in the sky, your Intel Agencies were proactive, NSG and other SF on ground and still can't clear a damn base, its almost 36 hours and you thought you had cleared the base but it was not, you still had attackers hiding inside......
> @Horus ..... Aheb mein kua bolon,



They were only using their coms much before they attacked, the *compound is huge *and *has dense vegetation*, helis or not it is very hard to work within such parameters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

bloo said:


> So u agree Pakistan sent these terrorists?


I told u, u reap what u sow! Same terrorists u trained for us are now hitting u!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dragon4

Zarvan said:


> Entire Indian media is accusing Indian Government for hiding casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Focus should be to get at least capture one of them alive.. we need to know everything about the ops, planners, financiers etc..
We can comb and kill but the prized info froma alive captured one is far far precious..

RIP to the bravehearts who departed. Ntion wont forget your contribution

@Zarvan Can you post from where you got the ss of causalities. The ppl in ICU and Surgery can have fatalities .. next 24-48 hrs are crucial.. May god bless them.. our wishes are with them and we hope they come out of danger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> @balixd
> Sir 36 hours and no heli or Plane dammaged ? may be they are hidding something. what you think.


Yes they hiding smoke from burning migs and helis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> Forget what india goes thru just fasten your seat belts as ride for your nation is really going to get a lot more 'advantrous' in this new year


Haha same goes for you!


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683559122357190656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

so is it true opertaion is still going on and two rats are still holed up at patahnkot air base ?


----------



## bloo

maxpayne said:


> I told u, u reap what u sow! Same terrorists u trained for us are now hitting u!



What?
Uh huh LOL.
How many terrorist attacks happen in Pakistan as compared to India? By the looks of it it is the other way round.

Denial will only get you so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

MaarKhoor said:


> @balixd
> Sir 36 hours and no heli or Plane dammaged ? may be they are hidding something. what you think.


Probably taking a nap and waiting to smell the morning coffee..........nah they mist have moved the assets, but th again if they were dum enough to leave two tangos alove then anything is possible

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Modi is disaster for india


----------



## RISING SUN

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I've heard there was a second bomb attack on the base. Can anyone confirm this?


There have been multiple blast inside the military area. Hard to guess as area is very big in area. Currently two more terrorists are suspected inside the base.


----------



## maxpayne

bloo said:


> What?
> Uh huh LOL.
> How many terrorist attacks happen in Pakistan as compared to India? By the looks of it it is the other way round.
> 
> Denial will only get you so far.


Attacks in Pak are decreasing while they r increasing in Ind. Better join us against them, or one day they will burn you along with us!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

After receiving one by one returngift,
Modi must ensure that whenever he need to be a decent"शरीफ"he would choose ajmer except nawaj.


----------



## Amaa'n

bloo said:


> They were only using their coms much before they attacked, the *compound is huge *and *has dense vegetation*, helis or not it is very hard to work within such parameters.


Spare me your efforts dear, helis were in the sky for Recon, they must have had FLIR or thermal fitted so vegetation or no vegetation, thats out of question

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Benign Persona said:


> if there are 18 casualties then why the official figure is 3 or 4?


Numbers of casualties are not clear as of now. It might be 5 or it might be more but nobody is releasing information on ops as of now.


----------



## Maarkhoor

balixd said:


> Probably taking a nap and waiting to smell the morning coffee..........nah they mist have moved the assets, but th again if they were dum enough to leave two tangos alove then anything is possible


@ranjeet 
Hidding some thing.... for Indian Govt.


----------



## fsayed

RISING SUN said:


> Numbers of casualties are not clear as of now. It might be 5 or it might be more but nobody is releasing information on ops as of now.


Pathankot: 4 jawans injured while defusing IED, death toll rises to 7


----------



## Mrc

For every one; this what a cover up looks like...
Ops were finished 24 hours ago... now they are still ongoing...
Casualities were 2... now 10... and counting...
No photos of dead terrorists yet...

I have sever doubt that they failed to reach tech area as claimed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fsayed said:


> Modi is disaster for india


Is this the time to play the bloody politics here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Terror Alert: Jaish-e-Mohammad planning Pathankot-like attack in Delhi too*
Terror Alert: Jaish-e-Mohammad planning Pathankot-like attack in Delhi too | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Force Awakens said:


> 25 Pakistan military personnel were killed PAF Badaber attack.Says a lot about Pakistan military professionalism.


You keep dragging Pakistani casualties into discussion to make your self look good, let me remind you that most of those personal were martyred inside the compound Mosque while performing their morning prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

The archive of Modi's petty taunts about Manmohan Singh's Pakistan policy kind of weaken our PM's attempts to appear statesmanlike now


----------



## H.B.

Casting aspersions at the dead seems to be the 'in' thing these days.


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> @ranjeet
> Hidding some thing.... for Indian Govt.


Considering how media live streamed 26/11 security agencies don't divulge much information while the operation is still on, what media is getting is update from local police not forces which are engaging the terrorists.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683565463704473600

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Is this the time to play the bloody politics here ?


The archive of Modi's petty taunts about Manmohan Singh's Pakistan policy kind of weaken our PM's attempts to appear statesmanlike now


----------



## cerberus

Force Awakens said:


> At least we did not sustain 25 fatalities like Pakistan military in PAF Badaber attack.


Better not engage trolls 
This pretty teen poster never have faced combat situation in his life 
Guys like these piss in their pants when actual life of death situation arrives


----------



## Amaa'n

nair said:


> It would be perfect with the current standards.... There is nothing wrong in making fun on the terrorist attack on another country...c


I apologies man, but i blame the indian members here, they were all here with chest thumping yesterday, jumping up abd down like a clown yesterday, but now the cat is out of bag, it doesn't look preety as itbwas suppose to be......so am not really laughing at the terror attack, its these idioys am laughing at and some members of your govt and.....the security forces conducting the Op

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Force Awakens

MaarKhoor said:


> @balixd
> Sir 36 hours and no heli or Plane dammaged ? may be they are hidding something. what you think.


The terrorists could not enter technical area.



> This portion of the air base comprises some administrative office buildings, canteens, housing, the officers’ mess, airmen’s mess.



The proof is Mi-35 heli are taking off and landing from the base even during attack with impunity.


----------



## H.B.

The attackers came looking for military victims in an area that has no territorial dispute during peace time. Military people and assets are the targets here. The civilians killed were collateral damage.

Given the tenor, strategic nature and choice of target, this looks less and less like an terror attack and more like an act of war and should be treated as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

My hypothesis here.

As the reported terrorist attack did not yield the desired results even after the announced elimination of all threats so now they have placed one or two so called terrorists and LEAs etc are going to catch one or two ALIVE. These will spill the beans as how they got trained and were instructed/funded by ISI. Govt will get two desired(supposely) results out of this:

1: Blame Pakistan openly for this act with LIVING proof as Indian media rather our likes of Geo would also find the family and homes of the so called terrorists in Bahawalpur.
2: The Govt will divert the criticism on it and this new capturing of guys ALIVE would be making the headlines thus overshadowing the statements of local on how the barricades were removed and shops got closed early.

Same old drama as Mumbai. I am hell bored with these Bollywood styled dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Force Awakens

balixd said:


> I apologies man, but i blame the indian members here, they were all here with chest thumping yesterday, jumping up abd down like a clown yesterday, but now the cat is out of bag, it doesn't look preety as itbwas suppose to be......so am not really laughing at the terror attack, its these idioys am laughing at and some members of your govt and.....the security forces conducting the Op


Looks like you forgot about Pakistani members who were jumping up and down as initial reports during Badaber attack said not deaths only to run away after 29 dead were confirmed by Ispr.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> It would be perfect with the current standards.... There is nothing wrong in making fun on the terrorist attack on another country...c


Ppl are not sad about their fate they are happy about our failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalibr

All are suicide bomber, age b/w 20 - 25 yrs


----------



## H.B.

balixd said:


> Today LOL and ROFL will be the keyword's



I hope you can sleep at night after laughing at dead people. Disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

High alert on all important Trains in India. Security agencies have received info about a possible attack on Railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

balixd said:


> My sincere apologies to Indian members and iys not good to make fun of others in harsh times, but you guys have made a laughing stock of yourself....... I mean you guys were tapped into the coms, heli in the sky, your Intel Agencies were proactive, NSG and other SF on ground and still can't clear a damn base, its almost 36 hours and you thought you had cleared the base but it was not, you still had attackers hiding inside......
> @Horus ..... Ab mein kua bolon,


Perhaps you should pay a visit to see how big the military area is in Pathankot. And anyway congrats for happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

H.B. said:


> I hope you can sleep at night after laughing at dead people. Disgusting.



I and my 3000 other school mates who prayed for the APS tragedy will laugh next time when something similar happens (God Forbid)


----------



## Amaa'n

ranjeet said:


> Yes they hiding smoke from burning migs and helis.


@MaarKhoor if the pics posted earlier are to be believed-indians find them to be true - then these guys were packing 12.7mm, few rounds of this bad boy in their Asses ........ops i mean Assets then they won't need to worry about Smoke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683559122357190656


Does it mean dead bodies were rigged to ensure casualties of forces when they come for checking?


----------



## RISING SUN

Till now 5 terrorists have been dispatched to hell. But they laid many boobytraps and bombs here n there. It is costing us a lot.

Just in two GARUD commandoes injured, one more blast.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fsayed said:


> The archive of Modi's petty taunts about Manmohan Singh's Pakistan policy kind of weaken our PM's attempts to appear statesmanlike now


Yes and this is the right time to pay modi back with the same coin.

Bravo


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Is this the time to play the bloody politics here ?



Ignore Bhai Zakir - His hate for MODI won't allow him.


----------



## fsayed

I hope our media will think twice now before running those planted PR stories about Ajit Doval's genius at spycraft and counter-insurgency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neuro

balixd said:


> My sincere apologies to Indian members and iys not good to make fun of others in harsh times, but you guys have made a laughing stock of yourself....... I mean you guys were tapped into the coms, heli in the sky, your Intel Agencies were proactive, NSG and other SF on ground and still can't clear a damn base, its almost *36 hours *and you thought you had cleared the base but it was not, you still had attackers hiding inside......
> @Horus ..... Ab mein kua bolon,



You talking about time??? get life.... whole world about your rescue operation wic continued more than 6 months at Gayari sector . Still you didn't recovered all dead bodies. Very longest dead bodies rescuing operation in the world definitely a guinness record.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683565463704473600


Oh got my answer.. Sad strategy.. Sadist attitude everywhere .. even to the dead ppl who were with them..


----------



## RISING SUN

PARIKRAMA said:


> Does it mean dead bodies were rigged to ensure casualties of forces when they come for checking?


Reports are there that during body checks a dead terrorist got blown, there are possibilities of bombs inserted in terrorist s bodies as well. We didn't see this at this level in past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683568568064053248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683567859696418816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

balixd said:


> @MaarKhoor if the pics posted earlier are to be believed-indians find them to be true - then these guys were packing 12.7mm, few rounds of this bad boy in their Asses ........ops i mean Assets then they won't need to worry about Smoke


12.7 mm big gun can bring helo down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Ppl are not sad about their fate they are happy about our failure.



Nothing but some people being grateful for small mercies.


----------



## RISING SUN

I feel we have underestimated the numbers of terrorists by significant margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesolar65

The two vermins have now been cornered and contained. Intermittent fire is going on as soldiers are trying to capture them alive.


----------



## ranjeet

balixd said:


> @MaarKhoor if the pics posted earlier are to be believed-indians find them to be true - then these guys were packing 12.7mm, few rounds of this bad boy in their Asses ........ops i mean Assets then they won't need to worry about Smoke


which pics?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Parul said:


>


RIP


----------



## RISING SUN

fsayed said:


> Pathankot: 4 jawans injured while defusing IED, death toll rises to 7


I am saying again this is only preliminary count. Terrorists count is 5 and our military count is 7 as per released information but its not final. Let's wait for some days, we will get see the things more clearly.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Live news
Terror attack at Pathankot Air Force station - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

Pathankot airbase terror attack: Cab used by terrorists was booked in Pakistan | Zee News

Whats this all about some cab used in the attack? Wasnt its the SUV of SP reportedly used?


----------



## thesolar65

@ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @PARIKRAMA @Parul 
Now that the terrorists have been cornered as per the media, should we try to capture them at least one alive or kill them?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

balixd said:


> Spare me your efforts dear, helis were in the sky for Recon, they must have had FLIR or thermal fitted so vegetation or no vegetation, thats out of question


Spare us your efforts. MI 35 & drones are doing exactly that. In built up areas situation is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

thesolar65 said:


> @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @PARIKRAMA @Parul
> Now that the terrorists have been cornered as per the media, should we try to capture them at least one alive or kill them?


That's what they are trying for I guess.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683570269089206272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> @ranjeet
> Hidding some thing.... for Indian Govt.





Mrc said:


> For every one; this what a cover up looks like...
> Ops were finished 24 hours ago... now they are still ongoing...
> Casualities were 2... now 10... and counting...
> No photos of dead terrorists yet...
> 
> I have sever doubt that they failed to reach tech area as claimed


Ops were never finished for your information, combing of area was happening through all night. Give it a rest. Wait for few days, then things would be clear.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Meanwhile Adarsh Liberals => Terrorism has no religion, especially the religion of peace.


----------



## Jason bourne

thesolar65 said:


> @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @PARIKRAMA @Parul
> Now that the terrorists have been cornered as per the media, should we try to capture them at least one alive or kill them?




This is exactly y its taking time army wants at least one terrorist captured alive


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> And then we have ppl like fsyed .
> 
> 
> And then we have ppl like fsyed .


Well nothing can be done with "secular vote bank" they will sing their masters tune no matter what.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

Windjammer said:


> You keep dragging Pakistani casualties into discussion to make your self look good, let me remind you that most of those personal were martyred inside the compound Mosque while performing their morning prayers.


Does it not hurt whether they were performing their duties to GOD or nation.


----------



## Lord ZeN




----------



## fsayed

Bharti Jain @bhartijainTOI
Union Home Secretary SRajiv Mehrishi to brief media on Pathankot attack at 5 pm today
2:11 PM - 3 Jan 2016


----------



## Al-Taïr

Ankit Kumar said:


> When APS happened
> What India did => #IndiawithPakistan
> 
> When this is happening
> What Pakistan is doing => #PathankotDramaAttack
> 
> Says a lot about difference between two nations.



Now u would compare our kids with your army men?
Yes... "Says a lot about difference between two nations."


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@RISING SUN 
I think you are right.. We may have under estimated the tactics and the strategy used by terrorists. Placing a grenade without pin in a dead corpse speaks volume of about the fact that they dont want to leave any trace for any investigation.

The level of training and tactics are eye openers.. Perhaps it tells us that the era of normal trained hardcored militancy is gone and now may be we may see a far better trained urban warfare tactics using and sadist persona based terrorists.

We better gear up for more such attacks.. We perhaps need to revisit our strategy of standard ops and capturing them alive planned steps of ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Ankit Kumar said:


> When APS happened
> What India did => #IndiawithPakistan
> 
> When this is happening
> What Pakistan is doing => #PathankotDramaAttack
> 
> Says a lot about difference between two nations.


You are spending too much time, both on internet and praising yourself.

*Pakistan strongly condemns Pathankot terror attack - Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Ankit Kumar said:


> Meanwhile Adarsh Liberals => Terrorism has no religion, especially the religion of peace.


I am waiting for Digvijay singh's tweet about RSS saazish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

http://m.timesofindia.com/terror-attack-at-pathankot-air-force-station/liveblog/50412624.cms


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683572770853142528


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> @RISING SUN
> I think you are right.. We may have under estimated the tactics and the strategy used by terrorists. Placing a grenade without pin in a dead corpse speaks volume of about the fact that they dont want to leave any trace for any investigation.
> 
> The level of training and tactics are eye openers.. Perhaps it tells us that the era of normal trained hardcored militancy is gone and now may be we may see a far better trained urban warfare tactics using and sadist persona based terrorists.
> 
> We better gear up for more such attacks.. We perhaps need to revisit our strategy of standard ops and capturing them alive planned steps of ops.


Not under the body but a soldier took it and gernade exploded causes injuries to nearby standing Col and other soldiers.


----------



## RISING SUN

Ankit Kumar said:


> When APS happened
> What India did => #IndiawithPakistan
> 
> When this is happening
> What Pakistan is doing => #PathankotDramaAttack
> 
> Says a lot about difference between two nations.


Above that here windy & balinxd & bratva are calling Indian military personnel dumb, and not a single moderator takes action. Says a lot about their misplaced priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## maxpayne

bloo said:


> More denial
> Go look at the Global Terrorism Index Pakistan still remains in the top 5.


Dont worry India is too catching up fast!


----------



## Maarkhoor

@balixd 
After Gurdaspur attack Indian Govt mums over the issue i believe they are hiding something like Khalistan angle ? what you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Agencies decoded Pathankot attack plan on Friday morning: Sources - Times of India


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> Not under the body but a soldier took it and gernade exploded causes injuries to nearby standing Col and other soldiers.


I am talking about separate blast.


----------



## fsayed

New Delhi: The government got wind of the plan by Pak-based terrorists to attack a defence establishment in Pathankot on Friday morning itself after which National Security Advisor Ajit Doval held a meeting with officials of defence and home ministries besides Intelligence Bureau, RAW and other agencies.
In fact, an advanced team of about 50 Black Cat commandos was rushed to Pathankot in a special aircraft on Friday evening itself, while about 110 more rushed by late night, hours before five heavily armed terrorists attacked the Pathankot air-base.
READ ALSO
Agencies intercepted 4 calls by terrorists
Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (Western Air Command) Air Marshal S B Deo was sent to the location to personally supervise and coordinate with the Army, NSG and local police for exchange of information and operational details. Sources said shops in the area were closed down to avoid collateral damage.
Sources in Delhi said the agencies connected the dots of the attack on Friday itself after it was learnt that Gurdaspur SP Salwinder Singh was abducted along with his jeweller friend Rajesh Verma and cook Mohan Lal in the early hours.
Sources said the five attackers may have entered India on the intervening night of Thursday and Friday (New Year's eve) from a spot near Bamiyal village in Pathankot, located close to the international border.
READ ALSO
Timely intel averts major political setback for govt
A senior counter terror official said, "It is too early to conclude but it appears that the terrorists crossed over from Shakargarh in Pakistan to Bamiyal village and later changed into army uniform before kidnapping Salwinder Singh." This route is often used by drugs smugglers as well, said sources.
Salwinder Singh was released after one hour, but Punjab police and intelligence agencies smelt a possible major terror plan considering the abductors were carrying assault rifles and equipped heavily to carry out a big attack like like 26/11.
Sources said by dawn, IB and RAW had managed to decode the plan through interception and inputs.


----------



## Parul

MaarKhoor said:


> Not under the body but a soldier took it and gernade exploded causes injuries to nearby standing Col and other soldiers.



Pictures of Four Terrorist is available on Google. Help yourself, none of the Terrorist is Sikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

balixd said:


> Spare me your efforts dear, helis were in the sky for Recon, they must have had FLIR or thermal fitted so vegetation or no vegetation, thats out of question



You seem to be a misinformed about FLIR. 
Look for example at the Eric Frien Manhunt which took the US security forces over a month to capture the perp.
They used over a million dollar worth of resources next gen thermal cameras, armored cars, siege vehicles, sniffer dogs and personnel numbering over a 1000.
4 or 5 Helis fitted with thermal imaging cameras couldn't penetrate the thick foliage and had to wait till fall until Eric Frien was finally captured.
So get your facts straight, dear.


----------



## Amaa'n

RISING SUN said:


> Above that here windy & balinxd & bratva are calling Indian military personnel dumb, and not a single moderator takes action. Says a lot about their misplaced priority.


If my post is in voilation of any set criteria, please le me know, i will apologize and amend my post.....if you are galking about my earlier post then i have said earlier too that itbwas not intended at deceased soldiers but those dumbos conducting the Op and INDIAN members here with us on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> 12.7 mm big gun can bring helo down...


Helis and big transport planes are still running ops from that base continuously as its so big.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Parul said:


> Pictures of Four Terrorist is available on Google. Help yourself, none of the Terrorist is Sikh.


Just by looking at dead bodies pics you can't tell the religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

maxpayne said:


> Dont worry India is too catching up fast!



You don't need to worry about that, Islamic militancy on the whole is decreasing in India more so than Pakistan's.


----------



## RISING SUN

thesolar65 said:


> The two vermins have now been cornered and contained. Intermittent fire is going on as soldiers are trying to capture them alive.


There may not be only two terrorists that I am again saying. Don't focus on numbers. Numbers can go up n down, doesn't matter much.


----------



## Amaa'n

MaarKhoor said:


> @balixd
> After Gurdaspur attack Indian Govt mums over the issue i believe they are hiding something like Khalistan angle ? what you think.


Possibly yes but then again i have my doubts over local militants going to this limit, suicide attacks and all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

1/ The toll in the Pathankot terror attack on Sunday rose to 10 after six more jawans have succumbed to their injuries at a hospital and a Lt Colonel-rank officer was killed in a grenade blast during a combing operation.

2/ At least five explosions were heard on the second day of the siege. The bombs, including a grenade, went off as security personnel 
were destroying the live explosives left behind by the terrorists during search operations.

3/ One of four injured in a grenade blast, Lt Colonel Niranjan of NSG's bomb disposal squad succumbed to his injuries on Sunday.

4/ So far, four terrorists who attacked the Air force base were killed by Indian security forces.

5/ The combing operations are still on as the security agencies believe that there may be more terrorists inside the facility. It is believed that there could be at least 2 more terrorists still hiding in the jungle adjoining the IAF base.

6/ A team of the National Investigation Agency (NIA) has reached the IAF base on Sunday morning to review the situation. The Agency will take over the probe on Monday. The 12-member NIA team is led by IG K Singh.

7/ Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, who has cut short his visit to Goa on Saturday, has briefed PM Modi on the latest developments. Parrikar had held a high level meeting in Delhi on Sunday that was attended by National Security Adviser Ajit Doval and three Services chiefs.

8/ Security has been beefed across major cities, including Delhi and Mumbai, as well as Punjab and the adjoining regions of Jammu, Awantipur, Srinagar and Udhampur.

9/ GPS devices recovered from the terrorists will be scrutinized to decipher the route the terrorists took to enter India and the IAF base.

10/ The attackers, believed to be from the Jaish-e-Mohammad goup (JeM), said to have infiltrated from Pakistan. Speculation was rife that the terror strike was jointly planned by (JeM) and Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence.
Pathankot terror attack Day 2: Fresh firing heard, NSG commando martyred - 10 latest developments | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Ashamed, while nation is under attack, PM continue to remain in his speech mode. Hindustan Times on Twitter: "PM Modi gives scientific community five ‘E’s of enquiry and engineering https://t.co/xbVYHbQbVo https://t.co/PTMuDCkJ7u"

PM Modi gives scientific community five ‘E’s of enquiry and engineering PM Modi gives scientific community five ‘E’s of enquiry and engineering | india | Hindustan Times Hindustan Times on Twitter: "PM Modi gives scientific community five ‘E’s of enquiry and engineering https://t.co/xbVYHbQbVo https://t.co/PTMuDCkJ7u"


----------



## Burhan Wani

Check At 2:39 @MaarKhoor @Zibago




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153424214616936

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo

Parul said:


> You are too navie or acting stupid.
> 
> Just search for them on Google. You'll enlighten yourself.



Truth is just too bitter for them swallow.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Yesterday I posted my view like to share it once more with my Indian members 


"No sane Pakistani member celebrate death of a service men by senseless barbaric act of aggression but after false allegation against Pakistan army and ISI we have to defend ourselves"

RIP to all martyred in the line of duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

thesolar65 said:


> @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @PARIKRAMA @Parul
> Now that the terrorists have been cornered as per the media, should we try to capture them at least one alive or kill them?


Personally i would like to know more from captured alive terrorists.. The planning and execution plus the fact that they are rigging even dead bodies suggest they are not nomal militants that we encounter on a regular basis..

This may turn out to be a new beginning where far more urban terror and tactics with sadist mentality would be used and this attack becomes a pre cusor for all that.. We must find out where they trained, where they got arms and who is financing such training.. how many more like them.. There is a lot to find if we can get one of them alive..

In future, i do say we should stop looking for a alive capture.. the casualties are a concern for us with such tactics used by terrorists.. so better shoot at sight for future ops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Suddenly the "successful" operation led by Ajit Doval at PathankotAttack became a failure of "Punjab Police"


----------



## Lord ZeN

MaarKhoor said:


> @balixd
> After Gurdaspur attack Indian Govt mums over the issue i believe they are hiding something like Khalistan angle ? what you think.



Khalistan angle ? Oh yeah a nice way to shift the the blame. Even at the peak of Khalistan movement there has never been an attack on military base.

And Government of India is only going to respond after the end of whole Operation
.


----------



## Parul

thesolar65 said:


> @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @PARIKRAMA @Parul
> Now that the terrorists have been cornered as per the media, should we try to capture them at least one alive or kill them?



Like Amar Singh spilled beans after 26/11. If we are able to capture Terrorist from this attack alive...


----------



## Dazzler

Media reports that firing still continues? Didnt your guys announced the base being cleared earlier?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

We salute the brave warriors Kulwant Singh & Fateh Singh,who laid their lives for guarding Nation's security. Punjab Congress on Twitter: "We salute the brave warriors Kulwant Singh & Fateh Singh,who laid their lives for guarding Nation's security. https://t.co/xcuCIHy2PH"


----------



## ranjeet

Lt Col Niranjan who lost his life. RIP Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cerberus

Dazzler said:


> Media reports that firing still continues? Didnt your guys announced the base being cleared earlier?


Media is headless chicken they craving for News for Trp thats why they create sensationalism even in sensitive military operations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Dazzler said:


> Media reports that firing still continues? Didnt your guys announced the base being cleared earlier?


If the govt needs to answer so do some journos who were gloating yday claiming to knw all and how it was mission successful


----------



## ranjeet

Dazzler said:


> Media reports that firing still continues? Didnt your guys announced the base being cleared earlier?


No such announcment was made, combing op was on all night and contact was made this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

cerberus said:


> Media is headless chicken they craving for News for Trp thats why they create sensationalism even in sensitive military operations


Media is became modi bhakt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Not quite, fresh troops reaching the base as of now mate. Firing taking place from two places from within the base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> Lt Col Niranjan who lost his life. RIP Sir.


RIP.
He was in IED disposal squad?


----------



## fsayed

PM narendramodi "bring 10 heads", "Love Letter", "talks & terror not together " etc. Never ever promise what you can't deliver Pathankot


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

cerberus said:


> Media is headless chicken they craving for News for Trp thats why they create sensationalism even in sensitive military operations


few questions that come to my mind like why the terrorists left SP go and was there one more group of terrorists already hiding near and all this hijack was a drama to confuse the forces and they were all ready in pathankot air base and looking at the time they are able to engage such a big force means they had a huge stockpile of ammo and a good inside knowledge of the base with active help from someone inside the base itself


----------



## nair

maxpayne said:


> Ok i stop worrying, u stop crying!


 He is from palakkad @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> RIP.
> He was in IED disposal squad?


yes he was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

हम वतन पर जाँ लुटाते रहेंगे। तुम सौदा करते रहो!कभी कंधार,कभी करगिल,कभी लाहौर और अब Pathankot ! ठग BJPRSS झूठा PM NDTV op Twitter: "Reports of fresh firing at the air force base in Punjab's Pathankot district https://t.co/ogSDB4RdGo"


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> yes he was.


How much time will be required to finish the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Such heavy losses despite specific intel & abduction of SP has most disturbing implications for our so-called preparedness. Op on for 36hrs.


----------



## lightoftruth

fsayed said:


> If the govt needs to answer so do some journos who were gloating yday claiming to knw all and how it was mission successful




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683558910242914305
?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Those who planted kudos for NSA Doval yest are scapegoating Punjab Police today. This is why terrorists will ALWAYS succeed against India.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

fsayed said:


> Media is became modi bhakt


Bro, the political linkages and pro modi and against modi views should not be in this thread.. Its a bit immature for us to do that autopsy here.. Request you to take it to indian political thread.. I am sure we can have a good meaningful discussion on that there..


----------



## Maarkhoor

@balixd 
Terror attack at Pathankot Air Force station - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

prashantazazel said:


> I hope we return the favour.


your feeling is shared and mutual among many on both sides of the border this is why the incidents continue to happen.
your only solace is that there are more incidents on Pakistani side due to war with the TTP and less on the Indian side.

but those that loose their loved ones in India just like in this incident , I doubt they will be happy since a death of one of their loved one is one too many.

rest in peace to all Indo-Pak innocent people and all those personal who give their lives trying to protect people and defend their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @SushantSin's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683565739949690881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Windjammer said:


> You keep dragging Pakistani casualties into discussion to make your self look good, let me remind you that most of those personal were martyred inside the compound Mosque while performing their morning prayers.


Secondly, there was no advance warning of an attack either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @mihirssharma's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683571721857716224


----------



## bloo

maxpayne said:


> Ok i stop worrying, u stop crying!



Practice what you preach.
All the chest beating I'm seeing in this thread is from pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @MalviyaVirendra's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683570148825927680


----------



## Khafee

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @mihirssharma's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683571721857716224


So Military Base security, is the responsibility of the state police? Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @pranayshukla's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683544510396153857


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Khafee said:


> So Military Base security, is the responsibility of the state police? Interesting!


no but security and intelegence gathering in the city and state is and so is the overall security


----------



## fsayed

Khafee said:


> So Military Base security, is the responsibility of the state police? Interesting!


As per feku pm modi and his bhakt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Jonah Arthur said:


> How much time will be required to finish the operation.


New 2nd batch of fidayeens have attacked the base now.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

"The United States strongly condemns the terrorist attack on an air force base in the Indian state of Punjab on January 2. We extend our condolences to the victims and their families," State Department spokesman John Kirby said.


"We urge all countries in the region to work together to disrupt and dismantle terrorist networks and to bring to justice the perpetrators of this heinous act," Kirby said.


----------



## Windjammer

RISING SUN said:


> Above that here windy & balinxd & bratva are calling Indian military personnel dumb, and not a single moderator takes action. Says a lot about their misplaced priority.



Kindly point out where have i made any such remarks....
Little guessing who is keen to score points at the unfolding events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @SalmanSoz's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683575304275640321


----------



## Khafee

RISING SUN said:


> New 2nd batch of fidayeens have attacked the base now.


Now where did this 2nd Batch, pop up from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

RISING SUN said:


> New 2nd batch of fidayeens have attacked the base now.


Source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @digvijaya_28's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683567909063372801


----------



## RISING SUN

ranjeet said:


> No such announcment was made, combing op was on all night and contact was made this morning.


Exactly. Whatever misinformation is being spread by prestitues will bring shame to news agency. Further there have been 2nd attack from fresh batch of terrorists just now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

bloo said:


> Practice what you preach.
> All the chest beating I'm seeing in this thread is from pakistanis.


We have chest beating bcz we are the most hurt country by terrorism. And sadly India now have a major hand in it. Still we are against all forms of terrorism and care for the victims irrespective of borders. But beware, if u continue feeding them for Pakistan, they will bite u one day!


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @digvijaya_28's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683566293383970816


----------



## Irfan Baloch

fsayed said:


> Suddenly the "successful" operation led by Ajit Doval at PathankotAttack became a failure of "Punjab Police"


why is that?
is it because he miscounted the number of terrorists?
the issue of missing 5th terrorist who never was or was there but got away?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

RISING SUN said:


> Exactly. Whatever misinformation is being spread by prestitues will bring shame to news agency. Further there have been 2nd attack from fresh batch of terrorists just now.


How comes they enter base again and if they are hiding where is combing operation done, where they manage to hide for 36 hours, i believe media and spokes person run in complete chaos no body knows whats going on or may be I.A trying to hide big losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Dazzler said:


> Not quite, fresh troops reaching the base as of now mate. Firing taking place from two places from within the base.


Firing is happening from multiple sides. It's not clear how many more are there. Further 2nd batch of fresh terrorists have entered the scene now. It is becoming bloodbath. They are really hardest trained terrorists may be on the scale of 26/11. Things are becoming messy now.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @abdullah_omar's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683573566764220419


----------



## Khafee

Irfan Baloch said:


> *why is that?*
> is it because he miscounted the number of terrorists?
> the issue of missing 5th terrorist who never was or war there but got away?


Reality slowly slowly slowly sinking in. Hype unraveling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @bainjal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683551892731904000


----------



## Dazzler

RISING SUN said:


> New 2nd batch of fidayeens have attacked the base now.



Tell me that's a joke. How on earth the so called second batch reach inside the base man? Where was the security?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dazzler said:


> Tell me that's a joke. How on earth the so called second batch reach inside the base man? Where was the security?


Aprox 3000 + inside and out side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> How comes they enter base again and if they are hiding where is combing operation done, where they manage to hide for 36 hours, i believe media and spokes person run in complete chaos no body knows whats going on or may be I.A trying to hide big losses.


While media house has gone on panic mode, one more fresh batch of terrorists have entered Delhi now. Mumbai also got the alert just now. And new batch entered the base. Combing is going on, it will take at least 2-3 days to clear full base as its so huge. That's a disadvantage also which I have noticed now. Resources are being stretched to fullest extent. Losses might be there in manpower casualties terms but airbase hasn't stopped working even for an hour.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @prithwi3001's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683577889879683073


----------



## Khafee

RISING SUN said:


> While media house has gone on panic mode, one more fresh batch of terrorists have entered Delhi now. Mumbai also got the alert just now. And new batch entered the base. Combing is going on, it will take at least 2-3 days to clear full base as its so huge. That's a disadvantage also which I have noticed now. Resources are being stretched to fullest extent. Losses might be there in manpower casualties terms but airbase hasn't stopped working even for an hour.


Are they using K-9 units in the search as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

Pathankot: 6 soldiers killed; fresh explosion heard at IAF base
Jan 03, 2016, 14:31 IST Deccan Chronicle

Soldiers in Pathankot during a combing operation on Saturday evening. (Photo: PTI)

One jawan was injured after a blast during combing operation at the Pathankot air base on Sunday, where a terror attack on Saturday killed six security personnel. Five Pakistani fidayeen militants were also killed in the attack. The cause of the blast is not yet known.

Pathankot:
According to reports, three soldiers who were injured in the attack on Saturday died in hospital, taking the number of deaths to six.

Gunshots were also heard from the IAF frontier base on Sunday morning leading to speculation that a sixth terrorist could still be holed up inside.


Meanwhile, in the seventh casualty among the security forces, Lt Col Niranjan of the National Security Guard died in hospital on Sunday morning. He was injured in an IED blast while retrieving the body of a terrorist.

An eight-member team of the National Investigation Agency (NIA) has reached Pathankot in Punjab to take over the probe into the attack.

Search and combing operation continued at the base a day after a gunfight that lasted over 17 hours. On Saturday, three security personnel were also killed after the attackers breached a high-security perimetre and entered the IAF base.

The attackers are believed to belong to Jaish-e-Mohammad headed by Maulana Masood Azhar of the Kandahar hijack episode.

The security around the area remained tight and defence personnel were seen patrolling the area. The technical area, where the IAF's MIG-21 fighter jets, MI-35 attack helicopters and other critical assets were stationed, was secure, they said.

Security agencies, including the Army, National Security Guards (NSG), Indian Air Force, para-military forces and Punjab Police were involved in the massive search operation inside the IAF base and nearby areas.

IAF helicopters could be seen flying over the base and nearby areas through the night and since early Sunday to assist ground forces in the operations.

Meanwhile, security was also stepped up in the national capital and several states including airports, railway stations, bus stands and other vital installations.

Police patrolling has also been intensified and every vehicle entering in the state from interstate borders is being checked thoroughly.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @mayurpanghaal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683571560356134912


----------



## Sugarcane

So, What's post operation final story? I mean official version?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Dazzler said:


> Tell me that's a joke. How on earth the so called second batch reach inside the base man? Where was the security?


One more terrorist just got dispatched to hell. There is a possibility that they were hidden in vicinity of base and waiting for forces get some loose then double strike. Strategy of terrorists is getting far much more deadlier than previous ones.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @arunmsk's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683533954192822272


----------



## Maarkhoor

RISING SUN said:


> While media house has gone on panic mode, one more fresh batch of terrorists have entered Delhi now. Mumbai also got the alert just now. And new batch entered the base. Combing is going on, it will take at least 2-3 days to clear full base as its so huge. That's a disadvantage also which I have noticed now. Resources are being stretched to fullest extent. Losses might be there in manpower casualties terms but airbase hasn't stopped working even for an hour.


are you joking after red alert how they manage to enter Delhi and 3000 + service men in and outside the base how comes new batch enters i am 100% sure they are hidding something or panicked enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> Aprox 3000 + inside and out side.


Area is so big that even 30k personnel will not be able to cover it all. I have seen it. Whoever's planned this must have thought of everything.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @gops333's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683580186932068357


----------



## Maarkhoor

RISING SUN said:


> Area is so big that even 30k personnel will not be able to cover it all. I have seen it. Whoever's planned this must have thought of everything.


are you kidding 30k soldiers not able to cover an air base ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

LoveIcon said:


> So, What's post operation final story? I mean official version?


Ops is still underway from start. Indian military person death count at 7 and terrorists death count uncertain as just one more was killed few minutes back.


----------



## Dazzler

RISING SUN said:


> One more terrorist just got dispatched to hell. There is a possibility that they were hidden in vicinity of base and waiting for forces get some loose then double strike. Strategy of terrorists is getting far much more deadlier than previous ones.



I hope u realize what u just said. Sigh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Khafee said:


> Are they using K-9 units in the search as well?


Apparently yes, i can see one casualty from NSG K9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @Aneela_Nadar's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683569043295453185
Take a look at @gsurya's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683162776966184961


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> are you joking after red alert how they manage to enter Delhi and 3000 + service men in and outside the base how comes new batch enters i am 100% sure they are hidding something or panicked enough.


Exactly I am also saying the same. There were 2-4 groups of terrorists. First one identified early and engaged, 2nd entered the scene now. Third group has travelled to Delhi I believe in overnight journey. Another group no known status.


----------



## lightoftruth

MaarKhoor said:


> are you joking after red alert how they manage to enter Delhi and 3000 + service men in and outside the base how comes new batch enters i am 100% sure they are hidding something or panicked enough.


no new batch bs they(2) hid in a building during combing operation ,started firing ,1 dead another cornered trying to capture alive.


----------



## bloo

maxpayne said:


> We have chest beating bcz we are the most hurt country by terrorism. And sadly India now have a major hand in it. Still we are against all forms of terrorism and care for the victims irrespective of borders. But beware, if u continue feeding them for Pakistan, they will bite u one day!



Wow the denial is strong in this one.


----------



## Maarkhoor

RISING SUN said:


> Exactly I am also saying the same. There were 2-4 groups of terrorists. First one identified early and engaged, 2nd entered the scene now. Third group has travelled to Delhi I believe in overnight journey. Another group no known status.


And the onfo source ? please don't quote Indian media.


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> are you kidding 30k soldiers not able to cover an air base ?


Buddy if you come on the ground, you will know. Mix of hilly and low level terrain is difficult a knowledgeable person can understand that. I have been to that whole place three years back, that is how I know it.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @geetv79's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683582459791818752
Take a look at @MehekF's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683583231933956096


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> And the onfo source ? please don't quote Indian media.


It's mixed of many sources, might be wrong, might be correct. I am no GOD who will know things. Just using logical count and getting the details.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @Ajitkumar_Kanan's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683577465256689666


----------



## Khafee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683561588100476929

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

Khafee said:


> So Military Base security, is the responsibility of the state police? Interesting!


Military base security is multi tier defence architecture. BTW biggest enemy of our nation is Indian media, no doubt about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

RISING SUN said:


> Buddy if you come on the ground, you will know. Mix of hilly and low level terrain is difficult a knowledgeable person can understand that. I have been to that whole place three years back, that is how I know it.


Please correct your facts for covering 75 acres only you need 30000 plus soldiers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @Ajitkumar_Kanan's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683577892534677505


----------



## TheNoob

I hope your media is being a hogwash over this incident.
Is it still going on?


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @ananthkrishnan's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683538068616265728


----------



## Sugarcane

RISING SUN said:


> Ops is still underway from start. Indian military person death count at 7 and terrorists death count uncertain as just one more was killed few minutes back.



Are you serious? Was it not over yesterday with all terrorists killed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Khafee said:


> Now where did this 2nd Batch, pop up from?


They might have been inside the base but not going active until first batch goes down. Or they might have been in near vicinity of hilly terrain.


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @DrunkVinodMehta's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683584223450542080


----------



## Mirza Jatt

whats going on ?? where did this scond batch come from ?? and in Delhi ?


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @DrunkVinodMehta's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683582983400378368


----------



## RISING SUN

Khafee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683561588100476929


That's utter bullshit. News channels people are damaging our internal security just for putting pressure on government and military to release news bytes. Fact of the matter is if these people come to know what the exactly plan was drafted by terrorists they will piss in their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @abdullah_omar's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683549390137470977


----------



## shah1398

M.A.R.S. said:


> View attachment 284534



He was a handsome guy. Condolences to the family of departed ones.


----------



## RISING SUN

LoveIcon said:


> Are you serious? Was it not over yesterday with all terrorists killed?


No it was claimed by news channels quoting their unexplained sources. Government has already made it clear its a long operation and multiple terrorists are involved with number uncertain. Will take at least 2-3 days to clear the things.


----------



## shah1398

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @abdullah_omar's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683549390137470977





fsayed said:


> Take a look at @DrunkVinodMehta's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683584223450542080



Politicians as usual have already started to take advantage of situation to malign sitting Govt. In South Asia we have many things in common.


----------



## RISING SUN

Mirza Jatt said:


> whats going on ?? where did this scond batch come from ?? and in Delhi ?


Yes it seems some sort of incident is going to happen in busy transportation place. GOD forbid if something bad happens above that. Things are very much messy. NSG and GARUD have their resources hand full now. PARA commandoes have been called now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @Chellaney's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683515087122862080


----------



## PARIKRAMA

To all posters

*Union Home Secretary Rajiv Mehrishi would brief all media on Pathankot ops at 5 PM local time today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

*One wonders why were security barricades removed the previous night and shops ordered to close early.*

*
Local exposes Indian drama regarding Pathankot terrorist incident - ARYTUBE.tv*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @sanjaynirupam's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683590636444909568


----------



## Sugarcane

RISING SUN said:


> No it was claimed by news channels quoting their unexplained sources. Government has already made it clear its a long operation and multiple terrorists are involved with number uncertain. Will take at least 2-3 days to clear the things.



Interesting.... What about other things which media is claiming based on "their unexplained sources"? 

Anyway - don't want to derail the topic. Best of luck and may the fallen soldiers rest in peace.


----------



## Dragon4

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @sanjaynirupam's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683590636444909568


Theek hai, thand rakh.


----------



## RISING SUN

Khafee said:


> Are they using K-9 units in the search as well?


All relevant authorities have been pushed to keep things contained inside the military zone as nearby is full of civilians just near highway. Big danger, can't allow them to slip from military area.


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

ranjeet said:


> Damn this retired solider takes things to new level.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683161256551919618



New


Sunan said:


> U also blame Pakistan for Shamjhota express.Then what happen?Your raw was involved.So your media reports r utter nonsense.
> 
> This must be a reve ge attack from khalistanies for 1984 genocide of sikhs.What u saw so shell u reap.



Khalistanis don't have that logistical capability anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @NilimDutta's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683577324474777601


----------



## Mirza Jatt

RISING SUN said:


> Yes it seems some sort of incident is going to happen in busy transportation place. GOD forbid if something bad happens above that. Things are very much messy. NSG and GARUD have their resources hand full now. PARA commandoes have been called now.



wtf ... God speed to the jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

LoveIcon said:


> Interesting.... What about other things which media is claiming based on "their unexplained sources"?
> 
> Anyway - don't want to derail the topic. Best of luck and may the fallen soldiers rest in peace.


Buddy media is claiming a lot of things. We don't go by that. We have our sources, media people have theirs. Hope that clears.


----------



## fsayed

Dragon4 said:


> Theek hai, thand rakh.


Take a look at @ShirishKunder's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683584407463161856


----------



## RISING SUN

Dazzler said:


> I hope u realize what u just said. Sigh!


I know, consequences are great but are we not human beings who will bear everything but go ahead in improving things. Don't you think.


----------



## Lord ZeN

shah1398 said:


> He was a handsome guy. Condolences to the family of departed ones.



Thank you 

And yes he was indeed a great solider and a wonderful father.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2h
Shop owner Prashant hit by bullet yesterday in Pathankot.







12:26 AM - 3 Jan 2016 · Details


THank god , no civilian causalities.. collateral damage could be far more damaging

@Zarvan Any update on the paper of injured you posted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

M.A.R.S. said:


> Thank you
> 
> And yes he was indeed a great solider and a wonderful father.


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> And the onfo source ? please don't quote Indian media.


I can tell this much at this moment that it is a revenge attack for a hanging given to a person. But level increased to bring recent connections down. Can't disclose more I believe. And please note this one was mere speculation from my side. Please don't shoot me.


----------



## Zarvan

India really needs to recheck its forces two days and you have failed to clear your one of the most crucial Air Bases. Air Base which is equipped with expensive Fighter Jets. Pakistani Media is now quoting Indian media and saying death toll is now 11



PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2h
> Shop owner Prashant hit by bullet yesterday in Pathankot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:26 AM - 3 Jan 2016 · Details
> 
> 
> THank god , no civilian causalities.. collateral damage could be far more damaging
> 
> @Zarvan Any update on the paper of injured you posted...


Looking for other info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Zarvan said:


> India really needs to recheck its forces two days and you have failed to clear your one of the most crucial Air Bases. Air Base which is equipped with expensive Fighter Jets. Pakistani Media is now quoting Indian media and saying death toll is now 11


Total tally is 12 including terrorists. Government and military has said categorically that they are ready to take hits if it means and bring long term peace.


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir, what are you trying to prove by posting these tweets?



fsayed said:


> Take a look at @ShirishKunder's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683584407463161856



He won't find any. 



PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2h
> Shop owner Prashant hit by bullet yesterday in Pathankot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:26 AM - 3 Jan 2016 · Details
> 
> 
> THank god , no civilian causalities.. collateral damage could be far more damaging
> 
> @Zarvan Any update on the paper of injured you posted...


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Still awaiting an exact timeline of events but from what once can understand right now:
> 
> -5 terrorists involved
> -They came with the intention of destroying IAF aircraft (massive amounts of explosives found with them)
> -3 Indian Security Forces killed-2 DSC and 1 Garud Commando of the IAF
> - The Security establishment was aware an attack was coming to this base based on intercepts by Indian intel agences
> -As a result NSG, PARA (SF) and 2-4 columns of infantry were brought in
> -Shops asked to close in the area
> - Families told to remain inside
> -Perimiter/exlcusion zone around the base was extended
> - Terrorists were detected the moment they tried to gain acsess to the base(apparently though a drain) by airborne assets of the IAF.
> - No damage to any strategic assets nor loss of civlian life
> 
> The loss of the three security forces is terribly but this was a massively succesful operation on all levels- from the intel agencies to the guys on the ground they performed exceptionally, especially considering there was only about 24-36 hours of warning. This was not another case of India being caught napping (actually another example of the fact it has woken up in the past few years).
> 
> Something worth mentioning is that it is very interesting to see that the GoI deployed the NSG. Usually in incidents like this (in the "frontier areas") the Army would take the lead and hence deploy their assets (SF if need be) or we could expect inter-service rivary to play its part and the IAF insiting they be left alone and only ramping up the deployment of Garuds. But in this instance, everyone worked together, the resources were optimally used and there was great success. It shows the potential of the Indian forces if they are utilised properly (from a command level) with expediency. It also highlights the need for the SOCOM, NOW! I couldn't think of a more fitting example to demonstrate the benefits of such an organisation. There needs to be a more institutionalised response going foreward.
> 
> I am glad the NSG is being properly utilised as India's go-to internal security crisis unit and I do think this is something that has been further strengthened under this GoI. In 2014 the MHA is said to have MASSIVELY increased the budget of the NSG (some peolpe say quadrupuled but I can't believe it) and in the past 18 months I know for a fact they have been more active then ever before in terms of live drills on exsisting infrastructure, increased cross training with state/local emergency response units, more active threat analysis, more proactive foreward deployments etc etc. I think this GoI has given the NSG a longer leash and hence more autonomy. This is what the NSG was born to do and thankfully they are actually having their potential tapped instead of wasting in Manesar year after year as had happened in the past.
> 
> 
> Lastly, the Punjab stretch of the IB needs to face enourmous scrutiny by the security establishment now, this is the second time in a year this stretch has been used to infilitrate into India for an attack in Punjab. The LoC is all but impenetrable these days so naturally the attention will turn to weaker spots and hopfully a holistic approach is taken to secure all of India's land borders now not just the IB. The LoC's example is clear- yes it is highly expensive but it is proven to work.
> 
> 
> +
> Any news on the Garud commando that was killed? The names (and pics) of the DSC guys have been released but not his.
> 
> RIP all warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Hindustani78 @Vauban @Levina @Parul @Joe Shearer @Unknowncommando @Hulk @danish_vij @K M Cariappa @IndoUS @Koovie @Echo_419 @Force Awakens @ayesha.a @MilSpec @nair @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ


The issue with Punjab border is that out of the 553km long border only 461km is fenced. Add to it the fact that BoPs are just 178 in number and some stretches running through riverine areas along the banks of the Sutlej and Ravi cannot be fenced and, ergo this part remains susceptible to infiltration.
But Gurdaspur and Pathankot attacks reinforce one thing for sure that Punjab is now being pushed back into militancy. 

More firings and more deaths.
RIP brave soldiers!!!
I heard that a commando battalion will now be established in Pathankot.
Pathankot used to be a sleepy town when I lived there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

Kashmiri FFs claim this was retribution for the controversial hanging of Afzal Guru. Btw, one of the Indians killed was a high profile gold medellist Subedar.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Official response from Punjab State government*


*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  9m9 minutes ago
We are writing to GoI. There is not as much BSF deployment on the Punjab border as compared to J&K border- Punjab Dy CM Sukhbir Singh Badal

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  9m9 minutes ago
We are writing to GoI. There is not as much BSF deployment on the Punjab border as compared to J&K border- Punjab Dy CM Sukhbir Singh Badal

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  9m9 minutes ago
They should increase deployment in this fencing area, for this is the second/third time such incident has happened in Punjab-Dy CM Punjab

A*NI* ‏@ANI_news  8m8 minutes ago
Punjab Police will act as the second line of defence whereas BSF will be first line of defence: Sukhbir Singh Badal, Dy CM Punjab

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m
*At the moment our understanding is four terrorists have been killed & two are being engaged now: Sukhbir Singh Badal,Dy CM Punjab #Pathankot*

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
We are conducting security checks everywhere, we have taken anti terrorist action to combat any kind of terror activity:Jt CP (NDR) MK Meena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683597004862128128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> Please correct your facts for covering 75 acres only you need 30000 plus soldiers....


Buddy you are considering only airbase whil I am considering full Garrison. Pathankot military is a big area with defence area devided in services. And 30k is too high. I said it as a example. Further number of third group is stated to be upward of 2.


----------



## farhan_9909

So the airbase is not clear yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

TheNoob said:


> I hope your media is being a hogwash over this incident.
> Is it still going on?


Yes that's correct. And yes operation will extend tomorrow as well.



Mirza Jatt said:


> whats going on ?? where did this scond batch come from ?? and in Delhi ?


Third batch(Delhi) is said to be more than 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Why the hell is so much confusion created by the media they said 5 Terrorist killed yesterday and now they are saying 2 more Terrorist killed so now the total has become 5 again instead of 6 . And then they are reporting firing is going on and 2 terrorist holed up looks like no one is going to believe what the indian chuthiya media is going to say now


----------



## Levina

asad71 said:


> Kashmiri FFs claim this was retribution for the controversial hanging of Afzal Guru. Btw, one of the Indians killed was a high profile gold medellist Subedar.


Yeah.
The kidnapped driver heard terrorists say that. 
But I do not believe it. 

Btw it was Capt. Fateh Singh(a commonwealth gold medal winner) and not a subedar (not that the rank matters!!).
RIP brave soldier.
The sharp shooter continues to inspire us....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

farhan_9909 said:


> So the airbase is not clear yet?


No working is area is free from start while non technical part of outer perimeter areas is under ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> Why the hell is so much confusion created by the media they said 5 Terrorist killed yesterday and now they are saying 2 more Terrorist killed so now the total has become 5 again instead of 6 . And then they are reporting firing is going on and 2 terrorist holed up looks like no one is going to believe what the indian chuthiya media is going to say now


wait till the news conference at 5pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2h
> Shop owner Prashant hit by bullet yesterday in Pathankot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:26 AM - 3 Jan 2016 · Details
> 
> 
> THank god , no civilian causalities.. collateral damage could be far more damaging
> 
> @Zarvan Any update on the paper of injured you posted...





That is a very heavy caliber bullet. its not from terrorist but from security forces


----------



## noksss

farhan_9909 said:


> So the airbase is not clear yet?



Its a 14KM long base you have to do combing operation in such a vast area along with clearing IED's and engaging a unknown number of terrorist so obviously it takes time


----------



## RISING SUN

Mirza Jatt said:


> wtf ... God speed to the jawans.


NSG operative shot dead the recent killed terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

RISING SUN said:


> Yes that's correct. And yes operation will extend tomorrow as well.
> 
> 
> Third batch(Delhi) is said to be more than 2.


Shouldnt the bodies of killed terrorists would be shown to media ?

so their real identities be proven that they were Pakistanis ?
& 
If they are proven Pakistanis by the intell agencies of the both countries then its a time to conduct , joint anti-terrorists exercises & then go after all kind of terrorism with in both countries ?

Or if its a planned , move from international establishment +raw +Indian govt + pakistani politicians in.power ruling the country ?

Then , its a dangerous game , will raise the chances of a nuclear exchange between both India & Pakistan , after which Pakistan would be asked to surrender its nucks to some superpowers waiting & planing so long ?


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> Kashmiri FFs claim this was retribution for the controversial hanging of Afzal Guru. Btw, one of the Indians killed was a high profile gold medellist Subedar.



A_sad Miah, you are retracting from your earlier assessment now? From Khalistan to Afzal Guru? #pleasesharesource 

Pictures are already available on Google. 



batmannow said:


> *Shouldnt the bodies of killed terrorists would be showen to media* , their so called identity be proven that they were Pakistanis ?
> If they are proven Pakistanis by the intell agencies of the both countries then its a time to conduct , joint anti-terrorists exercises & then go after all kind of terrorism with in both countries ?
> Or if its a planned , move from international establishment +raw +Indian govt + pakistani politicians in.power ruling the country ?
> Then , its a dangerous game , will raise the chances of a nuclear exchange between both India & Pakistan , after which Pakistan would be asked to surrender its nucks to some superpowers waiting & planing so long ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

MaarKhoor said:


> Please correct your facts for covering 75 acres only you need 30000 plus soldiers....


Further if you take a round of military area by four wheeler, it will take hours just to complete one full circle. I know because I have done that in past. Now consider that you don't have the free run and its boobytraps everywhere. Yes it's logical that it will take a lot of time. If military would had gone all guns blazing it would have suffered far more greater casualties.


----------



## batmannow

noksss said:


> Its a 14KM long base you have to do combing operation in such a vast area along with clearing IED's and engaging a unknown number of terrorist so obviously it takes time


Question is how come they have installed these IEDs ?
How long before that attack?
Or after the attack ?


----------



## RISING SUN

One more terrorist dispatched to hell.


----------



## bloo

Headlines Today reporting that 6th terrorist too has been killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Parul said:


> A_sad Miah, you are retracting from your earlier assessment now? From Khalistan to Afzal Guru? #pleasesharesource
> 
> Pictures are already available on Google.


Not only they should be showed to media , also their identities should be established ?


----------



## RISING SUN

batmannow said:


> Question is how come they have installed these IEDs ?
> How long before that attack?
> Or after the attack ?


This is not the work of three four terrorists as people were claiming in start.



bloo said:


> Headlines Today reporting that 6th terrorist too has been killed.


That's correct buddy. But more terrorists are there believe me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

RISING SUN said:


> This is not the work of three four terrorists as people were claiming in start.
> 
> 
> That's correct buddy. But more terrorists are there believe me.


Yes that what I meant ?
If that's a large group then , it can't be Pakistanis , I'm sure about it


----------



## Parul

batmannow said:


> Not only they should be showed to media , also their identities should be established ?



Their identities haven't been established yet, but thier pictures are available. Due to forums policy, I'm not posting them.

I expect them to be officially released to Media by respective authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683602146198065152


----------



## batmannow

Parul said:


> Their identities haven't been established yet, but thier pictures are available. Due to forums policy, I'm not posting them.
> 
> I expect them to be officially released to Media by respective authorities.


Yes , but that looks like a large group , & I don't think that large number of Pakistani terrorists can cross over the borders


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

RISING SUN said:


> This is not the work of three four terrorists as people were claiming in start.
> 
> 
> That's correct buddy. But more terrorists are there believe me.


this is a very well planned operation with militarry level planning and execution a bunch of 5-7 terrorists cant do it there has to be some inside source and sleeper cells and local collaborators and logistical help otherwise its not possible that is these guys carried such a huge load of small and heavy arms and all there ammo to have such a spectacular operation running for so long

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Martyrs!!!
RIP!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Grevion

4 Terrorists were killed yesterday and 2 more were engaged in a gun battle today out of which 1 has been killed. The PM and the HM twitted yesterday saluting the martyrs but it looks like they were briefed very badly by the officials.
Peace talks wont be stalled but there will be a reply and that may damaged the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

batmannow said:


> Shouldnt the bodies of killed terrorists would be shown to media ?
> 
> so their real identities be proven that they were Pakistanis ?
> &
> If they are proven Pakistanis by the intell agencies of the both countries then its a time to conduct , joint anti-terrorists exercises & then go after all kind of terrorism with in both countries ?
> 
> Or if its a planned , move from international establishment +raw +Indian govt + pakistani politicians in.power ruling the country ?
> 
> Then , its a dangerous game , will raise the chances of a nuclear exchange between both India & Pakistan , after which Pakistan would be asked to surrender its nucks to some superpowers waiting & planing so long ?


Four images have been already released. I believe Pakistan has a tracking of its citizens using some sort of database like we have ours. And yes I am all for opening front in India as well but let's whether these released images are acknowledged or termed as non state actors. I hope that as this government has said they can take few hits for peace whether will it deliver or will it drown them. I fear for worse.



litefire said:


> 4 Terrorists were killed yesterday and 2 more were engaged in a gun battle today out of which 1 has been killed. The Pm and the HM twitted yesterday saluting the martyrs but it looks like they were briefed very badly by the officials.
> Peace talks wont be stalled but there will be a reply and that may damaged the situation.


Today two terrorists have been killed so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

पठानकोट आतंकी हमला: शादी के 1 माह बाद ही फर्ज पर फना हुआ अंबाला का सपूत (VIDEO)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## asad71

*PathankotAttack: Fresh Fire Two Air Force Men, Two Garud Commandos Dead *


----------



## Levina

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> this is a veru well planned operation with militarry level planning and execution a bunch of 5-7 terrorists cant do it there has to be some inside source and sleeper cells and local collabrators and logistical help otherwise its not possible that is these guys carried such a huge load of small and heavy arms and all there ammo to have such a spectacular operation running for so long


Read on a news agency's page that the mastermind is hiding in Rawalpindi.


----------



## RISING SUN

batmannow said:


> Yes , but that looks like a large group , & I don't think that large number of Pakistani terrorists can cross over the borders


It's not one large group, rather its organized 3-4 small groups.



asad71 said:


> *PathankotAttack: Fresh Fire Two Air Force Men, Two Garud Commandos Dead *


Don't worry, numbers don't matter much to us. Number is 1, 10 or 100 it's all same for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683604707101650944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

litefire said:


> 4 Terrorists were killed yesterday and 2 more were engaged in a gun battle today out of which 1 has been killed. The Pm and the HM twitted yesterday saluting the martyrs but it looks like they were briefed very badly by the officials.
> Peace talks wont be stalled but there will be a reply and that may damaged the situation.



Could somebody tell me if the airbase had any security cameras???


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683605350226894848


----------



## RISING SUN

Levina said:


> Could somebody tell me if the airbase had any security cameras???


Yes it has but not across all fields.



Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683605350226894848


That's half an hour old news buddy.


----------



## sid426

The most perplexing thing for me to witness is that even in this grave situation where the country is under attack, the social media champions aka 'Bhakts' are leaving no stone unturned in chest thumping. We had intelligence, we nullified the attack, we neutralized all the terrorists, things are different from MMS era, and surprisingly, the most amazing quote floating in is that 'The Talks must continue'.

I mean, since when the Nationalists have become party spokespersons. The right thing would be to commend Modi when he does good and criticize him for anything wrong, but these days being even a little bit critical of Modi is enough for you to be tagged as a Khangressi or an AAPTard. I am not blaming Modi, but the brigade which seems to worship him.


----------



## Dazzler

litefire said:


> 4 Terrorists were killed yesterday and 2 more were engaged in a gun battle today out of which 1 has been killed. The Pm and the HM twitted yesterday saluting the martyrs but it looks like they were briefed very badly by the officials.
> Peace talks wont be stalled but there will be a reply and that may damaged the situation.



so is it confirmed that these scums came from pakistan? have you found any green passports near them as yet? You talk of reply as if you have undeniable info on their whereabouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

If any one interested they can watch times now....

Beautiful coverage.
Claiming that raheel sharif knew and approved attacks...

May be he drove the car that dropped of attackers??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Osiris

Now we just hope that last terrorist is caught alive.

Sab dudh ka dudh aur pani ka pani ho jayega.


----------



## RISING SUN

sid426 said:


> The most perplexing thing for me to witness is that even in this grave situation where the country is under attack, the social media champions aka 'Bhakts' are leaving no stone unturned in chest thumping. We had intelligence, we nullified the attack, we neutralized all the terrorists, things are different from MMS era, and surprisingly, the most amazing quote floating in is that 'The Talks must continue'.
> 
> I mean, since when the Nationalists have become party spokespersons. The right thing would be to commend Modi when he does good and criticize him for anything wrong, but these days being even a little bit critical of Modi is enough for you to be tagged as a Khangressi or an AAPTard. I am not blaming Modi, but the brigade which seems to worship him.


Someone would be blamed if intended action is wrong. Is it wrong to support the government if military is backing for peace talks. Yes we had the intelligence, we have still not neutralized the threats and our casualties are high. MMS was different. Modi is different. What he does is fully supported by his colleagues. And yes prestitues are already hell bent on showing bad face of country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

RISING SUN said:


> Yes it has but not across all fields


So then I guess terrorists knew about its positions too. 


Mrc said:


> If any one interested they can watch times now....
> 
> Beautiful coverage.
> Claiming that raheel sharif knew and approved attacks...
> 
> May be he drove the car that dropped of attackers??


Why blame the media??
When kargil happened Musharraf and NS had their hands in the cookie jar. They knew about it but pretended otherwise.


----------



## Mrc

Osiris said:


> Now we just hope that last terrorist is caught alive.
> 
> Sab dudh ka dudh aur pani ka pani ho jayega.




They still dont know how many attackers are there.....


----------



## cerberus

Mrc said:


> They still dont know how many attackers are there.....


Media


----------



## RISING SUN

Mrc said:


> If any one interested they can watch times now....
> 
> Beautiful coverage.
> Claiming that raheel sharif knew and approved attacks...
> 
> May be he drove the car that dropped of attackers??


One of the most un productive channel, hell even worse than India TV.


----------



## Dazzler

Mrc said:


> If any one interested they can watch times now....
> 
> Beautiful coverage.
> Claiming that raheel sharif knew and approved attacks...
> 
> May be he drove the car that dropped of attackers??



Oh yes, that would be some feat now would that not be. Indian media and her fantasy parade.


----------



## Levina

Mrc said:


> They still dont know how many attackers are there.....


Or the media doesn't know about it.


----------



## Psychic

During 2015, Indian members could not stop beating their chests claiming that Modi has given a "befitting " response to Pakistanis who are now begging for peace/won't dare to attack and so on....Now it is funny to see the same members saying that Pakistanis planned and conducted that sophisticated attack deep inside India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Levina said:


> Or the media doesn't know about it.


Exactly, news houses don't know the count of terrorists, so they are misreporting, so that government comes under pressure and releases some news bytes for their night prime time shows.


----------



## Pulsar

RISING SUN said:


> One of the most un productive channel, hell even worse than India TV.


Now standby for Arnab Goswami's rants at 9PM IST!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Media briefing is expected in 10 minutes, The first after the attack which started yesterday morning......


----------



## Levina

RISING SUN said:


> Exactly, news houses don't know the count of terrorists, so they are misreporting, so that government comes under pressure and releases some news bytes for their night prime time shows.


Brace up!!!
News conference is at 5pm.


----------



## Windjammer

Dazzler said:


> Oh yes, that would be some feat now would that not be. Indian media and her fantasy parade.


Oh yes and regardless what some may say, the Indian media has a dedicated following of many Indians....how else would they be generating the revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Dazzler said:


> Oh yes, that would be some feat now would that not be. Indian media and her fantasy parade.


Doesn't matter, many of our channels are sub standard. We know what to rely on.



Levina said:


> Brace up!!!
> News conference is at 5pm.


Government is being forced to give sound bytes.


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> Oh yes and regardless what some may say, the Indian media has a dedicated following of many Indians....how else would they be generating the revenue.



Not only in India across the border also....


----------



## Levina

I am not liking this...
Another grenade goes off


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683610128415756288


----------



## sid426

RISING SUN said:


> Someone would be blamed if intended action is wrong. Is it wrong to support the government if military is backing for peace talks. Yes we had the intelligence, we have still not neutralized the threats and our casualties are high. MMS was different. Modi is different. What he does is fully supported by his colleagues. And yes prestitues are already hell bent on showing bad face of country.




You are living in fool's paradise if you think the Indian Army has any say in India's foreign policy towards Pakistan. Had the Army been so powerful, there had never been shortfalls of Arms and Ammunitions. Unfortunately, the foreign policy of India vis a vis Pakistan is the sole ownership of Babus sitting in their AC rooms.

We had intelligence, yet we had so many casulties. The only difference I found between Modi and MMS is that the former atleast talks. See the history, whether its BJP or Congress, the foreign policy has remained the same.

I hate the presstitutes as much as you do yet that is actually not the point. Modi came to power talking about a tough stance towards Pak but what we are seeing is nothing different from MMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

So after telling the whole world the operation was over the air base was clear by Modi, we have learnt today that they were 2 more people hiding in the base and it hasn't been cleared different to what modi was saying.

Very unprofessional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

RISING SUN said:


> Government is being forced to give sound bytes


Not forced really!!!
This news conference was expected.


----------



## Osiris

Psychic said:


> During 2015, Indian members could not stop beating their chests claiming that Modi has given a "befitting " response to Pakistanis who are now begging for peace/won't dare to attack and so on....Now it is funny to see the same members saying that Pakistanis planned and conducted that sophisticated attack deep inside India.



i doubt any Indian would have claimed, Pakistan is incapable of launching terrorist attacks, since there is a strong government in India.

What they would have said, Pakistan would be made to pay dearly, for every terror attack it launches into India..


----------



## tested

As rightly said:

The terrorist attacks always start at allahu akbar but end at jo bole soh nihal !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Sully3 said:


> So after telling the whole world the operation was over the air base was clear by Modi, we have learnt today that they were 2 more people hiding in the base and it hasn't been cleared different to what modi was saying.
> 
> Very unprofessional of indian army, taking them 2 days to take out 5 or 6 gunmen



Unprofessional? Lol.. Atleast no army man is held as hostage unlike a few other Army's we have seen. Airforce Assets are safe unlike a few other operations we've witnessed. Time is least important than loss of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Sully3 said:


> So after telling the whole world the operation was over the air base was clear by Modi, we have learnt today that they were 2 more people hiding in the base and it hasn't been cleared different to what modi was saying.
> 
> Very unprofessional of indian army, taking them 2 days to take out 5 or 6 gunmen


Get your facts right. 
The operation had not finished- combing operation was going on last night.
I do not think IA made any official statement regarding this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Levina said:


> Get your facts right.
> The operation had not finished- combing operation was going on last night.
> I do not think IA made any official statement regarding this.



But the president of the country was briefed saying ALL terrorists had been neutralised.

I think this was a very big failure on IA to tell Modi this


----------



## Tridibans

sid426 said:


> You are living in fool's paradise if you think the Indian Army has any say in India's foreign policy towards Pakistan. Had the Army been so powerful, there had never been shortfalls of Arms and Ammunitions. Unfortunately, the foreign policy of India vis a vis Pakistan is the sole ownership of Babus sitting in their AC rooms.
> 
> We had intelligence, yet we had so many casulties. The only difference I found between Modi and MMS is that the former atleast talks. See the history, whether its BJP or Congress, the foreign policy has remained the same.
> 
> I hate the presstitutes as much as you do yet that is actually not the point. Modi came to power talking about a tough stance towards Pak but what we are seeing is nothing different from MMS.



Not the time for politics my friend.

PS: Modi is way way more capable than what Congress could produce in its 10 years. Whatever it is, be rest assured, there has been way lesser casualties under terrorism since Modi was elected. BTW, you expect him to go and catch the infiltrators at the LOC??


----------



## Dazzler

Levina said:


> I am not liking this...
> Another grenade goes off
> 
> 
> View attachment 284573



my intuition tells me the situation is still not in control regardless of what the media says as they may not be getting the correct version themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Levina said:


> Could somebody tell me if the airbase had any security cameras???


now you have started to ask the right question



Levina said:


> Read on a news agency's page that the mastermind is hiding in Rawalpindi.


let me go out and see kahein mera neighbour tu nhn tha ----i live in a cantt area too -----you guys are poiting finers towards it ---- no??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Their is serious miss communication between Media-GOI-Army. Too many conflicting reports comming.


----------



## nair

At last a press conference on this issue....


----------



## sid426

Tridibans said:


> Not the time for politics my friend.
> 
> PS: Modi is way way more capable than what Congress could produce in its 10 years. Whatever it is, be rest assured, there has been way lesser casualties under terrorism since Modi was elected. BTW, you expect him to go and catch the infiltrators at the LOC??



I understand the point, I also think he is the best bet for the country yet his talks with Pakistan miffed me. Either he should walk the talk or tread the Vajpayee/MMS path.


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> Their is serious miss communication between Media-GOI-Army. Too many conflicting reports comming.


watch the news conference....


----------



## Levina

Dazzler said:


> my intuition tells me the situation is still not in control regardless of what the media says as they may not be getting the correct version themselves.


No firing heard from the compound in last 1hour.
It's well under our control. 


balixd said:


> now you have started to ask the right question


If Pakistani members weren't trolling here, I would have got answers to my right questions.



balixd said:


> let me go out and see kahein mera neighbour tu nhn tha ----i live in a cantt area too -----you guys are poiting finers towards it ---- no??


Lol
And I thought you were posted in a Rig.


----------



## cerberus

Media briefing is ON


----------



## RISING SUN

Big blast.


----------



## RISING SUN

In non technical area.


----------



## Osiris

Sully3 said:


> So after telling the whole world the operation was over the air base was clear by Modi, we have learnt today that they were 2 more people hiding in the base and it hasn't been cleared different to what modi was saying.
> 
> Very unprofessional of indian army, taking them 2 days to take out 5 or 6 gunmen



Well if you want to compare professionalism of armed forces, just compare it to, when your own airbases were attacked in Mehran and Kamra. 

They ended up destroying 4 very expensive and irreplaceable AWACS/MPA, in addition to killing some two dozen security personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Levina said:


> I am not liking this...
> Another grenade goes off
> 
> 
> View attachment 284573




That is a serious fire at 2 different locations... not a grenade.... may be atleast 2 aircraft burning??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683614421034246144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683614872521719808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*

ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
In morning, 2 more terrorists were discovered &are being engaged, we're hopeful that they will also be neutralised by evening:Rajiv Mehrishi




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
There was no further firing &it was not certain whether there are other terrorists or not-Union Home Secy Rajiv Mehrishi



*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  5m5 minutes ago
By yesterday's evening, four of the terrorists had been neutralised-Union Home Secretary Rajiv Mehrishi




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  7m7 minutes ago
Union Home Secretary Rajiv Mehrishi briefing media on #Pathankot terror attack

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
Due to active intelligence inputs & advance info, security forces especially air force were able to protect air force assets:Union Home Secy

*
No DAMAGE TO IAF ASSETS CONFIRMED*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osiris

Sully3 said:


> when did the RAF open two new air force bases in Tehran and Kamra ?
> 
> 
> 2 days to clear 6 terrorists is pretty poor if you ask me



It isn't, if you know, what your priorities are .

If your priority is to minimize your casualties and safeguard your assets, then they can take as much as time as they need,

But if your priority is to save time regardless of loss of life or property, you might as well drop napalm on the whole and be done with it. 
That way you ll ve done with in minutes and be crowned as the most professional force in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

All the pigs are killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Live TV Online, CNN-IBN Live TV Streaming, Live Video Streams: IBNLive


----------



## Windjammer

Sully3 said:


> when did the RAF open two new air force bases in Tehran and Kamra ?
> 
> 
> 2 days to clear 6 terrorists is pretty poor if you ask me


Since you have hit the nail on the head, you are considered a false flagger....it's the usual accusation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scientien

Psychic said:


> During 2015, Indian members could not stop beating their chests claiming that Modi has given a "befitting " response to Pakistanis who are now begging for peace/won't dare to attack and so on....Now it is funny to see the same members saying that Pakistanis planned and conducted that sophisticated attack deep inside India.


How deep just 50km away and none of the objective was achieved.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
When combing started in morning, we did find atleast two more terrorists -Rajiv Mehrishi,Union Home Secy

ANI ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
Last night firing stopped, therefore we were not sure if all terrorists killed or not-Rajiv Mehrishi,Union Home Secy


----------



## Levina

Khemkharan said:


> It takes time to find a couple of cowards hiding in a large airbase and firing on your backs.
> As far as professionalism goes, you wouldn't find bin laden hiding next to an indian army camp or the Indian army planning misadventures without informing the government


Now you will be called a false flagger because you dared to support our forces. 
Brace up!!


----------



## Dazzler

according to the airforce official, the operation continues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Mrc said:


> That is a serious fire at 2 different locations... not a grenade.... may be atleast 2 aircraft burning??


sorry any bad wishes are failed.....losers pigs sent some filthy pigs in India. 

we will retaliate this time...


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Operation never stopped, operation is not completed-Air Marshal Khosla #Pathankot Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Levina said:


> And you forgot that we offered our condolences when APS was attacked last December.
> You had no right to mock our martyrs.
> Respect is earned!!!
> 
> 
> 1month or 2months?


hold on!!! i had elaborated on my stance even in my post and later aswell to Nair - in no words i had disrespected the deceased ones --- i was mocking the indian members here and the guys taking part in the Operation - the dumbos ----lets just bury it there, post has been deleted by mods

1 months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRDO KALI 10000

This is a Very sad terror Incident, Prime Fascia Insider Involvement.
RIP for our brave soldiers ............
India (Modi) should not discontinue peace talks ..... same time give Military full freedom to respond as they feel right to punish and destroy Terror any side of the border.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
Operation is at a mature stage but confirmation on number of casualties only after we recover bodies: Air Marshal Anil Khosla


----------



## Zarvan

Great Sachin said:


> All the pigs are killed


Are you sure about it ? That their are not any more


----------



## Levina

balixd said:


> hold on!!! i had elaborated on my stance even in my post and later aswell to Nair - in no words i had disrespected the deceased ones --- i was mocking the indian members here and the guys taking part in the Operation - the dumbos ----lets just bury it there, post has been deleted by mods


I wasn't talking about you but Irfan balouch. His intial posts on this thread added fuel to fire....or so I think. Though those were deleted (for good) later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AOC Pathankot briefing media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Zarvan said:


> Are you sure about it ? That their are not any more



nope, the operation continues as per the Airforce official in the press conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
> Operation never stopped, operation is not completed-Air Marshal Khosla #Pathankot Attack


One of the news agency claimed that the surviving terrorist is cornered. 
So I guess there are more.


----------



## Levina

graphican said:


> Is this how Indian security forces work? Since there was no firing, that means "all okay", lets wrap the mission and go home back. Marvellous!


It means combing op is going on. 
The defence secretary confirmed that the op is not over YET.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Levina said:


> Dream on!!
> Our assets are safe.



let me be clear. i am not supporting the attack in any way...

but that fire is not from a grenade attack.....some thing is burning....since its an airbase ...one would persume their are not many things there that can burn...thats all i am saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Reports are coming that operation is still not complete. This is sad and dangerous.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
*Operation still continuing, engagement on and operation will continue till airbase is cleared of any intruders,terrorists-JS Dhamoon*




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
*Operation is still on and will continue till we are sure that there are no more intruders at Air Force station: JS Dhamoon AOC, Pathankot*





*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
*Seven people martyred, one Garud, five DSC jawans and one NSG-JS Dhamoon AOC, Pathankot*









RIP to the martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

Great Sachin said:


> Listen all the PIGS...India will retaliate this time.....it is gonna hurt you



@Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Jango 

blatant abuse, take note.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

sid426 said:


> You are living in fool's paradise if you think the Indian Army has any say in India's foreign policy towards Pakistan. Had the Army been so powerful, there had never been shortfalls of Arms and Ammunitions. Unfortunately, the foreign policy of India vis a vis Pakistan is the sole ownership of Babus sitting in their AC rooms.
> 
> We had intelligence, yet we had so many casulties. The only difference I found between Modi and MMS is that the former atleast talks. See the history, whether its BJP or Congress, the foreign policy has remained the same.
> 
> I hate the presstitutes as much as you do yet that is actually not the point. Modi came to power talking about a tough stance towards Pak but what we are seeing is nothing different from MMS.


I agree on few points and disagree on few. Our military does have combined say in talks along with Intel agencies now. Yes babus still held power but they are in way better in check than what was in MMS era.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

graphican said:


> Is this how Indian security forces work? Since there was no firing, that means "all okay", lets wrap the mission and go home back. Marvellous!



Relevant question.. If combing was not stopped than why such a ambiguous statement.. If it was stopped was it bcz we estimated wrong.. or was it bcz it was too late and the encounter was already almost reaching 24 hours..

I am sure that angle has to be analysed why with the logic no firing meaning all clear types..


----------



## Parul

7 soldiers deceased and 20 Wounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Mrc said:


> but that fire is not from a grenade attack.....some thing is burning....since its an airbase ...g


I am posting pics of some more grenade attacks.It looks similar to the one I posted earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Levina said:


> Not forced really!!!
> This news conference was expected.


You should have seen the conference how easily verdict was given by news channel within 15 seconds after conference finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Great Sachin : Was that statement necessary? take a glass of water bro.. You are overflowing with anger and emotions


----------



## Sully3

PARIKRAMA said:


> Relevant question.. If combing was not stopped than why such a ambiguous statement.. If it was stopped was it bcz we estimated wrong.. or was it bcz it was too late and the encounter was already almost reaching 24 hours..
> 
> I am sure that angle has to be analysed why with the logic no firing meaning all clear types..



its just unprofessional to tell your PM that all the gunmen where neutralised and then he makes the statement confirming it yet next day they are 2 more gunmen.

Something doesn't make sense, why did the IA wait until the morning to comb through each room. its standard procedure to immediately comb through each room and after gunmen take a building or a place hostage. the whole combing out procedure is don't within a few hours as you send extra number of personal inn once u are sure that the fight is over and u want the army to search the premises.


----------



## Mrc

Levina said:


> I am posting pics of some more grenade attacks.It looks similar to the one I posted earlier.
> View attachment 284592
> 
> 
> View attachment 284591





omg.....grenade is small bomb you keep in your pocket and through with hand....you sure these picks are of grenade attacks??
1st one is probably from an IED
2nd pick looks more like an artillary strike...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Parul said:


> The Fake picture from either Syira or Iraq was posted by you. Further, it's not from some Kashmir Newspaper.
> 
> Terrorist apologist use such Pics to spread their propaganda. You did it to & other fell for it.


Check This looser.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119







Parul said:


> The picture posted by you is Fake - Pathetic attempt by you.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Sully3 said:


> Considering IA has nothing going on at the moment in terms off fighting an insurgency like Pakistani army has to deal with. 2 days to clear 6 guys looks very unprofessional !



Sadly your last statement makes me feel you are not so neutral as your two UK flags suggest.. If in case you do have some ancestry to either of our countries, pls do not feel ashamed to endorse it.. We subcontinent ppl should be proud that our parents belong to either of the countries..

BTW about ops being long - i agree with you.. need to review the whole ops to see what were the lacunae..


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> You didn't share the link.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119


----------



## Shot-Caller

Have they started blaming Pakistan yet?


----------



## AMCA

graphican said:


> Is this how Indian security forces work? Since there was no firing, that means "all okay", lets wrap the mission and go home back. Marvellous!



There was no official statement from the army on the operation. Had combing operations halted, two terrorists would have fled the scene.


----------



## Levina

Parul said:


> 7 soldiers deceased and 20 Wounded.


One NSG soldier is serious due to splinter injuries to his head. 
Prayers!



RISING SUN said:


> You should have seen the conference how easily verdict was given by news channel within 15 seconds after conference finished.


What was the verdict?


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> Check This looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119


But you claimed this not Indian media and easy with the name calling. 



Jonah Arthur said:


> A face book page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Mrc said:


> omg.....grenade is small bomb you keep in your pocket and through with hand....you sure these picks are of grenade attacks??
> 1st one is probably from an IED
> ..


Kenya: Grenade Attack Kills 15 | 233 Live News


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> But you claimed this not Indian media and easy with the name calling.


It was on a facebook page when i found that picture. Look now your own media is showing these pictures.


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> It was on a facebook page when i found that picture. Look now you own media is showing these pictures.



that doesn't absolve you of using a fake picture and post it here without any context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

IceCold said:


> So did India finally manage to capture Ajmal Kasab #2 or the action is still in place to do so?



From Ajmal Kasab 2.. I think you mean a Pakistani terrorist caught alive in India.

If thats the case, any Pakistani terrorist caught in this operation wouldn't be Kasab #2 rather Kasab #20.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Sully3 said:


> its just unprofessional to tell your PM that all the gunmen where neutralised and then he makes the statement confirming it yet next day they are 2 more gunmen.
> 
> Something doesn't make sense, why did the IA wait until the morning to comb through each room. its standard procedure to immediately comb through each room and after gunmen take a building or a place hostage. the whole combing out procedure is don't within a few hours as you send extra number of personal inn once u are sure that the fight is over and u want the army to search the premises.
> 
> Either someone was being very lazy at their job last night, or the army is so unprofessional it doesn't follow standard procedure followed world over.



I disagree about the "unprofessional" and "lazy" tags..

Pathankot is not a small base nor it was that ops were possibly stopped... I am sure combing was ongoing but that combing of every room, site and base would not necessarily start right after the downing of 4 terrorists.. A lull must have been observed before authorisation of combing ops was initiated as to ascertain the whereabouts of 5th terrorists.. It can be understood from ydy night Rajnath Singh, Home Ministers tweet mentioning 5 terrorists slained not 4. Thus, its clear that lull and observation before authorisation of combing may have created a small window what is perceived a sa delay.
'

Its only after such combing our forces found not 1 but rather 2 terrorists and again the gunfight started.

Thus the use of extreme tags does not justify at all.


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> that doesn't absolve you of using a fake picture and post it here without any context.


I posted this picture to confirm by Indain members. Because i was not sure about it.


----------



## Shot-Caller

WAR-rior said:


> Ha ha. You guys said the same in 2008. Don't worry be prepared to go completely in denial mode as always once the prima facie evidence is out . We expect that from you.


Wonder why the attackers in India always carry proper evidence. Its like the second part of the same movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Vauban said:


> My sincere condolences to the soldiers killed while protecting the base and their family.
> -
> They should be proud to have such men in their families !
> -
> And congratulations that all terrorists have been neutralised.



All the same, IAF is going for F-35 dropping the Rafael.


----------



## IceCold

Osiris said:


> From Ajmal Kasab 2.. I think you mean a Pakistani terrorist caught alive in India.
> 
> If thats the case, any Pakistani terrorist caught in this operation wouldn't be Kasab #2 rather Kasab #20.



Well since Pakistan and its evil institutions were blamed from the get go so it really does not matter what number you wish to call it.


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> All the same, IAF is going for F-35 dropping the Rafael.



A_sad Miah, have some shame. What does this has to do with IAF going for F -35. 

I request you to please start a new thread and share your Professional Analysis in that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sully3 said:


> its just unprofessional to tell your PM that all the gunmen where neutralised and then he makes the statement confirming it yet next day they are 2 more gunmen.
> 
> Something doesn't make sense, why did the IA wait until the morning to comb through each room. its standard procedure to immediately comb through each room and after gunmen take a building or a place hostage. the whole combing out procedure is don't within a few hours as you send extra number of personal inn once u are sure that the fight is over and u want the army to search the premises.
> 
> Either someone was being very lazy at their job last night, or the army is so unprofessional it doesn't follow standard procedure followed world over.


I wont comment about the Indian proficiency but I do want to comment on the thinking of the terrorists and their planners

first principle of such plan is secrecy and removal of anything incriminating that can betray your source.
I am saying this if indeed Pakistani agency is planner of this attack,. the first thing they will do is to ensure complete radio silence and removal of any document any item that can help the investigators back to the source. Unless if its an independent terror outfit that doesnt shy away from claiming the responsibility for propaganda purposes but NOT until the objectives are achieved.

I know Indians will compare it with the school massacre in Peshawar where the phone call was made but the school was not a military installation and the most killing was done already in first ten minutes by the time the response started. there was simply no time. the terrorists found many children in a hall and did 80 to 90 % killing there. 
but in this case the Indians had plenty of hours at their hands.. the base is big and there were no mass of people in confined spaces that terrorists could have massacred. so if night vision equipment was not at hand then the dogs are your best friend .. they can sniff out the intruders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sully3 said:


> Will they find pakistani sweets on them like they did last time on Kassab
> 
> i think most pakistani want india to show some aggression so they can give the same reply. because no one in the world fears Indian army, especially when it takes them 2 days to flush out 6 gunmen lol


rest assured there will be something found on the dead terrorists that will help to identify their backers. JeM note was claimed to have been found.

as for border aggression is concerned from the Indian side. well it never remained one sided. Pakistani rangers also shot back and killed.. just shows the level of maturity of both nations and its citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> I posted this picture to confirm by Indain members. Because i was not sure about it.


The only thing matter is it was a fake picture and @Parul called it correctly. No need to go on about this fake picture any longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Osiris

*
'I Am On A Suicide Mission': Terrorist Told His Mother On Phone*
All India | Reported by Sudhi Ranjan Sen, Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: January 03, 2016 15:28 IST
45*COMMENTS*






In the 70-second call, made sometime this afternoon, the man could be heard saying that he was out on a "suicide mission", sources told NDTV. (AP photo)

Hours before the Pathankot terror attack started, security agencies intercepted a call that sent chills down many a spine: A call from a terrorist to his mother.

*In the 70-second call, made at 1:58 AM, the man could be heard saying that he was out on a "suicide mission", sources told NDTV. Silence from the other end. Then he repeated, "I'm on a suicide mission and Allah will take care of all of us," sources said.*

In less than two hours, shots rang out at the Pathankot air base. The 10-hour gun-battle that followed claimed the lives of three Air Force Personnel. Four terrorists have been killed.


*The intercepted calls - made to undisclosed locations in Pakistan between 12.30 am and 2.00 am - are still being decoded. The callers spoke in Punjabi and Multani, sources have told NDTV.*

*One of the calls -- the longest of the four -- hinted at stocktaking by handlers, sources said.*

*In the 87-second call, the purported handlers could be heard asking, "Control mein hai (Is it under control?)". The reply was "haan (yes)".*

*The terrorist was then asked to enter the target area. "Airforce assets, choppers aur planes ko uda do (blow up the airforce assets, choopers and planes". *

*The security agencies are puzzling over a line: "Use samjhao, hame fikr hai (Explain it to him. We are concerned)".*

The first call, nearly one minute long, was made shortly after midnight in which three people took turns speaking with the caller from this side of the border. The location where this call was received remains undisclosed.

*In the second call, made around 12.52 am, a person suspected to be one of the handlers of the terrorists who carried out today's attack gave instructions to two terrorists one after another. He was brief. The call lasted 32 seconds.*


----------



## Albatross

I hope general Indians must be thankful to Kashmiris for keeping their bullets for occupying indian army only and giving them the reply in the same manner .
They dont want to spread terror otherwise one can imagine the number of deaths if such heavily armed men opens fire on a crowded market place , Cinema , school or college in Delhi or Bombay as that would have been lot more terrifying and easy as well but these Kashmiri freedom fighters seems to have some value for humanity unlike indian army and are solely targeting the indian army but what surprises the general analysts is the sharp rise over the past two years in attacks on IA and also the sophistication and audacity with which such attacks are being conducted.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Osiris said:


> *'I Am On A Suicide Mission': Terrorist Told His Mother On Phone*
> All India | Reported by Sudhi Ranjan Sen, Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: January 03, 2016 15:28 IST
> 45*COMMENTS*
> 
> 
> In the 70-second call, made sometime this afternoon, the man could be heard saying that he was out on a "suicide mission", sources told NDTV. (AP photo)
> 
> Hours before the Pathankot terror attack started, security agencies intercepted a call that sent chills down many a spine: A call from a terrorist to his mother.
> 
> *In the 70-second call, made at 1:58 AM, the man could be heard saying that he was out on a "suicide mission", sources told NDTV. Silence from the other end. Then he repeated, "I'm on a suicide mission and Allah will take care of all of us," sources said.*


wish we also get dumb terrorists like this one who call before going on a mission so that we can prepare an ambush for them

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

Osiris said:


> *
> 'I Am On A Suicide Mission': Terrorist Told His Mother On Phone*
> All India | Reported by Sudhi Ranjan Sen, Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: January 03, 2016 15:28 IST
> 45*COMMENTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 70-second call, made sometime this afternoon, the man could be heard saying that he was out on a "suicide mission", sources told NDTV. (AP photo)
> 
> Hours before the Pathankot terror attack started, security agencies intercepted a call that sent chills down many a spine: A call from a terrorist to his mother.
> 
> *In the 70-second call, made at 1:58 AM, the man could be heard saying that he was out on a "suicide mission", sources told NDTV. Silence from the other end. Then he repeated, "I'm on a suicide mission and Allah will take care of all of us," sources said.*
> 
> In less than two hours, shots rang out at the Pathankot air base. The 10-hour gun-battle that followed claimed the lives of three Air Force Personnel. Four terrorists have been killed.
> 
> 
> *The intercepted calls - made to undisclosed locations in Pakistan between 12.30 am and 2.00 am - are still being decoded. The callers spoke in Punjabi and Multani, sources have told NDTV.*
> 
> *One of the calls -- the longest of the four -- hinted at stocktaking by handlers, sources said.*
> 
> *In the 87-second call, the purported handlers could be heard asking, "Control mein hai (Is it under control?)". The reply was "haan (yes)".*
> 
> *The terrorist was then asked to enter the target area. "Airforce assets, choppers aur planes ko uda do (blow up the airforce assets, choopers and planes". *
> 
> *The security agencies are puzzling over a line: "Use samjhao, hame fikr hai (Explain it to him. We are concerned)".*
> 
> The first call, nearly one minute long, was made shortly after midnight in which three people took turns speaking with the caller from this side of the border. The location where this call was received remains undisclosed.
> 
> *In the second call, made around 12.52 am, a person suspected to be one of the handlers of the terrorists who carried out today's attack gave instructions to two terrorists one after another. He was brief. The call lasted 32 seconds.*




So his mother was awake and took the call at 0158 am....


----------



## IceCold

Look at the kind of reporting done in Indian media. Last minute call to his mother (Bollywood style) Maa meri fikar mut ker and than cut.

Well done everybody, Pakistan is blamed, case closed.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> The only thing matter is it was a fake picture and @Parul called it correctly. No need to go on about this fake picture any longer.



He didn't had courage to reply to posts once his propaganda was busted. Now, as one or 2 stupid presstitutes have picked same pic, trying to save his face. #ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Irfan Baloch said:


> wish we also get dumb terrorists like this one who call before going on a mission so that we can prepare an ambush for them


Most of these fidayeens are dumb uneducated rags doped who obviously have no element of professionalism. They are brainwashed which means they are nobrainers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

What a farce this thread is, all the terrorist sympathizers are coming out of the shadows.

As for those questioning the Indian Defence Forces' Proficiency, I can only laugh at the idiots whose brain has been turned to mush playing CoD. How many of these idiots have had to face gun-fire in real life scenario? I am pretty sure none but all the same here they go passing of expert opinions.

Fools one and all.

RIP to the Martyrs, may Lord have mercy on your souls. You did our country proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> The only thing matter is it was a fake picture and @Parul called it correctly. No need to go on about this fake picture any longer.


Then why it has been shared by Indian news channels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Levina said:


> One NSG soldier is serious due to splinter injuries to his head.
> Prayers!
> 
> 
> What was the verdict?


Military didn't acted and shot bullets in rapid fire as news channel wali lady wanted. Yeah that's how military person are going to learn how to conduct ops. News channels anchors will be military trainers now onwards, they will be planner, they will be judge and everything. Just sick of this attitude.


----------



## Shot-Caller

WAR-rior said:


> It was the same evidence that forced you guys to accept 26/11 terrorists as Pakistanis. Right? It's the same evidence that compels you guys to not share voice samples of the arrested terrorists. Some reason my friend. Some reason.


Who accepted what? You seem pretty influenced by indian media my friend.


----------



## Albatross

WAR-rior said:


> So you mean that terrorist Lakhvi is in jail only on basis of sweets? I pity your courts then for their existence. There were satellite coordinates of the terrorists talking to their masters which was found to be in Karachi naval base if I am not wrong. But ya, something which exposes your involvement is never an evidence for you. So it's understandable.


If you guys had such a strong evidence why didn't share it with US as they put millions of dollar bounty if anyone can provide them with information that can withstand court test to induct hafiz saeed but its been years and not even a shred of evidence came from any side.

Plus after having such strong evidence why is your Pm making surprise LOVELY visits to Pakistan??
Because he knows 26/11 was a false flag just to put pressure on Pak and to weaken her by indian propaganda of spreading terror etc back them we were already having troubles at home too so it made indian hawks think they can get some concessions on Kashmir by such tactics but it all failed and today Pakistan is emerging as a stronger and united nation while india is under attack and falling apart.

All due to their suppressing and cruel policies in Kashmir.


----------



## Mrc

Osiris said:


> Wouldn't your mother be awake at two in the morning, if she knew, this was your last day on earth?




So his mother already knew...
I thought he called at 2 in morning to tell her..

Make uo your minds whuch one is it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Shot-Caller said:


> Who accepted what? You seem pretty influenced by indian media my friend.


So you mean 26/11 were not Pakistanis? Then why is Lakhvi in jail. Seems you are the one who is out of this world with no idea of facts and ground reality. As I said it's understood. When a live terrorist gets caught Pakistanis become ostrich.


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> He didn't had courage to reply to posts once his propaganda was busted. Now, as one or 2 stupid presstitutes have picked same pic, trying to save his face. #ignore.


true that. 



Jonah Arthur said:


> Then why it has been shared by Indian news channels?


Does that change the fact that it's a fake picture? It only proves they are morons who will peddle whatever they can get their hands on during such attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Irfan Baloch said:


> what about the pillow? I wonder where did they hide all that ammo?



Hijacked a car and reached the facility stealth / undetected all the way. Even after all intercepted calls vehicle reported missing, no body noticed the car reaching though did not forget to bring pillow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Security personnel during their operation against the militants who attacked the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot on Saturday.








Security personnel guard near the Indian Air Force base that was attacked by the militants in Pathankot on Saturday.






An NSG commando was killed in mopping up operations against terrorists at an IAF base in Pathankot in Punjab.

Lt Col Niranjan, a member of the NSG's Bomb Disposal Squad, was killed while he was defusing the grenade at the scene of the terror attack as part of the combing operations that continued through the night.

Defence sources said Niranjan, a resident of Kerala, was killed while trying to retrieve the grenade from the body of a dead terrorist.

“Pained to know about demise of Lt. Col. Niranjan of NSG, nation salutes his sacrifice,” Home Minister Rajnath Singh said.


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> true that.
> 
> 
> Does that change the fact that it's a fake picture? It only proves they are morons who will peddle whatever they can get their hands on during such attacks.


Can we get original pictures.


----------



## Dazzler

WAR-rior said:


> Calling terrorists as pigs is competely acceptable. Your opposition only proves you are also on these pig's side. Am I talking to a pig sympathizer? I mean a terrorist sympathizer?



in that case, you need to improve your comprehension skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*India Terrorist Attack: 4 Terrorists Killed, 2 Holed Up As Operations Continue, Says Home Ministry*
BY HIMANSHU GOENKAON 01/03/16 AT 3:46 AM






Indian army soldiers take up position on the perimeter of an airforce base in Pathankot on Jan. 3, 2016, during an operation to 'sanitise' the base following an attack by gunmen.PHOTO: NARINDER NANU/AFP/GETTY IMAGES





Indian security personnel stand guard next to a barricade outside the Indian Air Force base at Pathankot in Punjab, India, Jan. 2, 2016.PHOTO: REUTERS/MUKESH GUPTA





Indian army soldiers take up position on the perimeter of an airforce base in Pathankot on Jan. 3, 2016, during an operation to 'sanitise' the base following an attack by gunmen.PHOTO: NARINDER NANU/AFP/GETTY IMAGES





Indian security personnel stand guard next to a barricade outside the Indian Air Force base at Pathankot in Punjab, India, Jan. 2, 2016.PHOTO: REUTERS/MUKESH GUPTA
UPDATE: 6:45 a.m. EST -- Rajiv Mehrishi, home secretary to India's Ministry of Home Affairs, said in a press briefing that counterterrorism operations to neutralize the terrorists were still ongoing and confirmed the death of only four terrorists who had been killed Saturday. He also said the remaining terrorists, at least two, had been confined to a small area and there was no risk of them escaping. Tactical details were not revealed, since operations were still ongoing. Mehrishi confirmed that seven security personnel had been killed, and revealed another 12 had been injured, one of them seriously.

Meanwhile, sources in the Ministry of Home Affairs told Reuters that six terrorists had been killed. An administrative unit was blown up to neutralize the sixth terrorist, reported Reuters.

UPDATE: 5:30 a.m. EST -- One of the two remaining terrorists inside the Pathankot Air Force Base has been killed by security forces, local newspaper the Hindu reported, citing sources in the army. It is suspected that at least one more terrorist could be still alive. The report also said that two militants from Jaish-e-Mohammed were also suspected to have made their way to New Delhi.

UPDATE: 4:00 a.m. EST -- Local television channels cited police saying that two gunmen were still holding up at the Pathankot Air Force Base in Punjab, India. However, a home ministry official,reportedly did not confirm reports that gunmen were still at large, despite fresh blasts and gunfire were heard on Sunday morning.

Original Story:

Three soldiers, who were injured in Saturday’s terrorist attacks on the Pathankot Air Force Base in Punjab, India, later died in hospital, according to local news reports. Along with the four terrorists killed in Saturday's counterterrorism operations, the total number of dead now stands at 11.

While authorities suspect the attack was carried out by Jaish-e-Mohammed, a terrorist group with its base in Pakistan, there has been no claim of responsibility for the terrorist attacks so far, Reutersreported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

The Eagle said:


> Hijacked a car and reached the facility stealth / undetected all the way. Even after all intercepted calls vehicle reported missing, no body noticed the car reaching though did not forget to bring pillow.


and they called their Mother too - probably looking for last lullaby

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> Can we get original pictures.


what's the hurry? they are not going anywhere .. they are dead.


----------



## Zarvan

zebra7 said:


> This shows the mentality of the Terrorists -- They are completely brainwashed with the dream of going into heaven with 72 ***** in the name of Jihad. I think the time have comed when India have to stop been defensive and start been aggressive on all front. The Indian govt. should utilize all fronts aggressively whether Covert, when military, whether diplomacy, and whether economically and raise the price of the Jihad war the enemy is fighting.
> 
> To counter that killing just the puppets, prones terrorists are not the solutions, but steps should be taken agressively to show the real planners, that where ever you sit , India can strike them, who so ever they are. If India wants to be super power, they should take the responsibility, show the action like the Super Power. The main culpits, the leaders living in the safe heavens, doing Propaganda, raising funds, motivating youths to Jihad should be killed in their homes ASAP, whether covertly or with the paid killers. There stucture of raising funds should be destroyed, and the country responsible should be exposed to the World, and declared a Terrorist State. The one responsible of creating a fake organisation like Jamat ud Dawa should be the one to be punished, and killed, because he is the one who is Running this Jihadi Factory in the name of social cause. Without the fear in those leaders, these types of terrorists attack could not be stopped for ever.


This shows your forces are lying about calls. They are blatantly lying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zebra7

IceCold said:


> Look at the kind of reporting done in Indian media. Last minute call to his mother (Bollywood style) Maa meri fikar mut ker and than cut.
> 
> Well done everybody, Pakistan is blamed, case closed.



That is not media reporting, rather the call intercepted by the security agencies, when one terrorist called his mother, befor been killed.


----------



## WAR-rior

Albatross said:


> If you guys had such a strong evidence why didn't share it with US as they put millions of dollar bounty if anyone can provide them with information that can withstand court test to induct hafiz saeed but its been years and not even a shred of evidence came from any side.
> 
> Plus after having such strong evidence why is your Pm making surprise LOVELY visits to Pakistan??
> Because he knows 26/11 was a false flag just to put pressure on Pak and to weaken her by indian propaganda of spreading terror etc back them we were already having troubles at home too so it made indian hawks think they can get some concessions on Kashmir by such tactics but it all failed and today Pakistan is emerging as a stronger and united nation while india is under attack and falling apart.
> 
> All due to their suppressing and cruel policies in Kashmir.


Ha ha. Poor you. Still trying to tell everyone that 26/11 was false flag? Then why your own country men went on super defensive trying to pin it on NONSTATE ACTORS?

You talk about evidence? You mean a body like UN will simply call a person terrorist and keep a bounty without evidence? Don't know maybe that's how it happens in Pakistan but not in civilised organizations. 

Regarding modi visiting Pak, that's the real reason Pak establishment is having fire in their pants. How can anyone talk to democratic leader in Pak? Pak is owned by the military and not the people. It's world known fact. You can again go into denial mode. Explain why is there a terrorist attack or Pak army operation everytime we have democratic govt in both nations taking?


----------



## Chanakyaa

Well, Pakistanis in this thread FAIL to realize that NOW India ACTUALLY sees the Difference.
The Difference in the Power and Command centre in Pakistan.

The Problem is 99% of Pakistanis DONT KNOW which Pakistan they are talking about ? 
Is it the ISI or the Army or the Govt. or some "Non-State-Actors" acting on behalf of groups like LeT and JeM ?
My Pakistani freinds will agree that all the above are hostile towards India. 

To all those WHo are desperately waiting the Indian Govt. to name "Pakistan", need to understand this. YOu are Facing Terror and Terrorism on your own soil, what if some elements with the same genes sneak across the border and target India ?

They would still be "From Pakistan" ( Yes, Im ok with giving Benifit of Doubt, as of now ) , but this MUST NOT be a Prestige issue after all YOU ARE AWARE that Terror elements DO EXIST on your Soil.. They regularlily target YOU and at times corss the border and target India.

What i cant understand is, how hard it is for Pakistan to say, he.. we are have the Op Zarb-e-Azb, kill our rats..on our soil if they run towards you.. lets trace them .. n kill them....for good..

The Problem is Going for an "Automatic Denial" ( OBLs / 26/11s , Headly / Lakhvi / H Saeed etc. etc. ) means, we are ALREADY suffering with a disease but if you get the same germs we WILL NEVER accept we COULD be the source" ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon4

Sully3 said:


> Yeah because questioning why the hell would special forces wait until the day after to comb over operations area is crazy thinking, asking why when combing over they didn't use Thermal cameras or night vision cameras to spot the gunmen hiding.
> 
> we can raise these legitimate questions and learn from them or you indians can go into self denial and claim that u have one of the best armies in the world. yet they could take out 6 gunmen in 2 days
> 
> I really want Modi and Indian army to retaliate so Pakistan put them in their place. Indian army isn't up to it and thats the impression the whole world is getting after this attack


Are you related to the same terrorist group? Or else how do you know there are only 6? Can't there be more in nearby villages?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The Eagle said:


> Hijacked a car and reached the facility stealth / undetected all the way. Even after all intercepted calls vehicle reported missing, no body noticed the car reaching though did not forget to bring pillow.



What i would like to know is if it's at all possible to make a call to Pakistan from an Indian mobile and an official one at that.....strangely there's no mention of finding Pakistani SIMs either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> what's the hurry? they are not going anywhere .. they are dead.


TTP and afghan taliban post vidoes after fidayeen attacks. Any one accepted responsibility?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Dazzler said:


> in that case, you need to improve your comprehension skills.


I reserve my comprehension skills to everything but terrorists. You should support me or accept that you keep terrorists in same Bracket as that of others?


----------



## Sully3

XiNiX said:


> Well, Pakistanis in this thread FAIL to realize that NOW India ACTUALLY sees the Difference.
> The Difference in the Power and Command centre in Pakistan.
> 
> The Problem is 99% of Pakistanis DONT KNOW which Pakistan they are talking about ?
> Is it the ISI or the Army or the Govt. or some "Non-State-Actors" acting on behalf of groups like LeT and JeM ?
> My Pakistani freinds will agree that all the above are hostile towards India.
> 
> To all those WHo are desperately waiting the Indian Govt. to name "Pakistan", need to understand this. YOu are Facing Terror and Terrorism on your own soil, what if some elements with the same genes sneak across the border and target India ?
> 
> They would still be "From Pakistan" ( Yes, Im ok with giving Benifit of Doubt, as of now ) , but this MUST NOT be a Prestige issue after all YOU ARE AWARE that Terror elements DO EXIST on your Soil.. They regularlily target YOU and at times corss the border and target India.
> 
> What i cant understand is, how hard it is for Pakistan to say, he.. we are have the Op Zarb-e-Azb, kill our rats..on our soil if they run towards you.. lets trace them .. n kill them....for good..
> 
> The Problem is Going for an "Automatic Denial" ( OBLs / 26/11s , Headly / Lakhvi / H Saeed etc. etc. ) means, we are ALREADY suffering with a disease but if you get the same germs we WILL NEVER accept we COULD be the source" ..



No the problem is you thinking that is how pakistani's think !

But its not the case. You in India haven't got a bloody clue how Pakistanis feel and think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

utraash said:


> We have been in reactive mode ...
> We get into an action after incident occurs what about neutralizing such threats before it could strike on our soil ?
> Since Pakistan knows India doesn't have the capabilities to sabotage or destabilize the Pakistan as such Pakistani elements acts with complete impunity. Once the fear will drill in their hearts India too can bring havoc on its soil through covert capabilities , Pakistan would think twice.
> 
> Modi has been refraining the mention of Pakistan as terrorists sponsors state openly at international level which he must shelve away now.
> 
> 
> Saarc has not been matured yet so we must not be banking our hopes on Saarc....




Indian Military is professional and always take national security seriously. 

India is having all the capabilities not only on regional arena but international arena.


----------



## IceCold

Osiris said:


> And not with out proof!!
> 
> *Incidentally isn't this the same kind of evidence, you claim was used to find out APS massacre was carried out from Afghanistan?
> i.e Phone calls made by terrorist to their handlers.*



Not without proof! ohh you mean the bollywood style poof, last minute calling to their mothers, or carrying evidence which points every finger towards Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

The Eagle said:


> Hijacked a car and reached the facility stealth / undetected all the way. Even after all intercepted calls vehicle reported missing, no body noticed the car reaching though did not forget to bring pillow.



You guys are the one to talk, you have people walking onto your airbases and blowing up your most precious aircrafts.
Almost hijacking a Naval destroyer.
Traveling hundred of miles/even crossing borders from Afghanistan and attacking your GHQ, schools, rallies.


----------



## Spectre

Sully3 said:


> Yeah because questioning why the hell would special forces wait until the day after to comb over operations area is crazy thinking, asking why when combing over they didn't use Thermal cameras or night vision cameras to spot the gunmen hiding.
> 
> we can raise these legitimate questions and learn from them or you indians can go into self denial and claim that u have one of the best armies in the world. yet they could take out 6 gunmen in 2 days
> 
> I really want Modi and Indian army to retaliate so Pakistan put them in their place. Indian army isn't up to it and thats the impression the whole world is getting after this attack



Useless talking to a coward who can't even display his true flag. The proof of efficacy of IA is difference between the security of Situation in India and Pakistan. India did not loose 50k in the last decade. 

Do you know how tough it is to deal with suicide attackers who have nothing to loose? Who are ready to blow themselves off any second, whose only objective is destruction and mayhem , what has been the casualty count in other such attacks in reference to attacks on other countries. Our Men dont fight to die, while you suckers do and we are happy to oblige. Yeah we may have lost 7 men, but rest assured the culprits would be paid back with interest. 

No one knows what kind of equipment was used or not used and why it took so long, I doubt the after action report has even been compiled yet but yeah that doesnt stop you from advertising your stupidity does it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Albatross

The Eagle said:


> Hijacked a car and reached the facility stealth / undetected all the way. Even after all intercepted calls vehicle reported missing, no body noticed the car reaching though did not forget to bring pillow.



Yeah it can happen under two circumstances only.

1) False flag op by RAW to achieve something they have always dreamed of and failed and that's is to isolate Pakistan and make world believe their propaganda that Pak is involved in terror ops in their land.

It also makes one understands why this operation is lingering on for nearly two days as this way they will get more media time across world if it was done and finished in few hours then people around the globe would have forgotten quickly.

2) If it was done by Kashmiri freedom fighters then they had the help of some present or retired IAF members and planned it meticulously anyways if it was done by them its going to be a morale booster for them and their comrades as the real toll of this incident is much higher as some channels are reporting 11 indian forces men including one Lt Col is killed and we may witness a surge in deadly attacks on indian military installation across india and being a big force(atleast in numbers only) they have a lot to protect and kashmiries have a lot of targets to choose from

Indian media and their forces are hiding the real numbers for the obvious reason of avoiding embarrassment for being so incompetent .


what the actual cause would be we dont know yet but one thing is sure something is going on in Delhi and Modi after his failures at multiple fronts to contain Pakistan now wants to show his public his abilities and in desperation we may witness some flare on border or something even more serious so I guess its time to put our fighters and nukes along with Nasrs on alert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

So this pic is from here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615983266223362048
When ur lunacy achieves the peak u behave like a dork !!!!!! 
this one applies to our neighbors and some indian media house..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> TTP and afghan taliban post vidoes after fidayeen attacks. Any one accepted responsibility?



Maybe terrorists who attack India are too scared to accept responsibility.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Sully3 said:


> No the problem is you thinking that is how pakistani's think !
> But its not the case. You in India haven't got a bloody clue how Pakistanis feel and think



Re Read.
I am Talking about an Indian Mind.


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> Maybe terrorists who attack India are too scared to accept responsibility.


Then why they accepted responsibility and shared vidoes earlier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

Parul said:


> Bhai Zakir, what are you trying to prove by posting these tweets?
> . [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> He is trying to prove that someone is 'FEKU'!!!!!!


----------



## Osiris

Sully3 said:


> Someone please send message to Gen.Raheel Sharif asking to donate thermal vision equipment and night vision accessories *to our lovely neighbours* as their "world class army" can't find the tools to effectively comb over rooms in the base and make sure they aren't any gunmen left.



*Well your lovely neighbours are many times more competent than you. *

They didn't let terrorist destroy their precious aircrafts.

Their security personnel were not taken as hostages by terrorist. 

After a 20 hour operation, they didn't 2 let terrorist escape.

And last but not the least in similar attacks casualties on Indian side are not even one third of the casualties on Pakistani side in Mehran attack.


----------



## Sully3

WAR-rior said:


> Yes we got the clue when Pakistanis still don't want to accept responsibility of menace of terrorism on their soil. We can see why Pakistanis become ostrich whenever there is some possibility of terrorists being Pakistanis.



And indians have this problem on blaming everything on pakistan with or without using their brains facts etc. 
The thing is the government hasn't even blamed anything on Pakistan yet you posters are convinced its got links to pakistan

this slave mentality indians have of blaming everyone else except them have been installed in their brains since the british ruled India.


----------



## Shot-Caller

WAR-rior said:


> So you mean 26/11 were not Pakistanis? Then why is Lakhvi in jail. Seems you are the one who is out of this world with no idea of facts and ground reality. As I said it's understood. When a live terrorist gets caught Pakistanis become ostrich.


He's not in jail my all-knowing Indian friend. Wonder how 'Pakistani' terrorists who obviously know they will be killed in India, get caught alive. When in Pakistan terrorists always come for suicide missions. Kill innocents and then kill themselves.


----------



## Burhan Wani

WAR-rior said:


> As I said before, I foresaw this kind of terrorist attack on Indian soil. Similarly I forsee an attack on some Pakistani installation in future.
> 
> Let's see how much prepared Pakistanis are to foil any such event.
> 
> I am just talking about the routine events in past so many years.


When?


----------



## Chanakyaa

graphican said:


> Terrorists always want to call their mother or somebody important across the border when an incident happens in India. This is a unique phenomenon in which terrorists either carry their NIC or Passports and they do not forge to make telephone calls to their mothers.
> 
> Pakistan has been suffering from terrorism in the last decade during which 1000s of incidents took place. No terrorist even felt to call their sponsors or mothers anywhere. But it is definitely interesting phenomenon to witness which only happens in India.



Well, Would u want US to believe that OBL actually DIED 8 years earlier ( as many Pakistani's believe here ) and OBL raid was Fake ?

The Point is, If YOU guys can claim that EVEN OBL RAID WAS FAKE and 26/11 WAS NOT a PAKISTANI JOB ( when NS himself visited KASAB's Home Town ) You can Frame ANY THEORY.

The World HAS and WILL believe INDIA. There is a reason for that : PROOF and TRUTH.

Ex ISI Chief ( a regular visitor of Talibani Confrences and meetings on Camera ! ) has CLEARLY stated that "Nukes+Jihaad gives Tremendous STRRENGHT to Pakistan" , that speaks volumes of what the Pakistani Mentality is, ( Pakistani = ISI ).

If Nukes are to be used, ( FU Policy ) why would they be shy .. and NOT USE JIHAD , First ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

I think the seeds of an another Minhas type of attack is sown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Sully3 said:


> I really want Modi and Indian army to retaliate so Pakistan put them in their place. Indian army isn't up to it and thats the impression the whole world is getting after this attack





Sully3 said:


> Someone please send message to Gen.Raheel Sharif asking to donate thermal vision equipment and night vision accessories to *our* lovely neighbours





Sully3 said:


> *Dont blame us*, blame your force that it is being a made mockery out of in the entire world.




@Slav Defence @Icarus @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @HRK @waz @Manticore 

Few points
1.The user "Sully3" has 2 UK flags
2. He is instigating a clear cut India vs Pakistan war mongering
3. Notice second quoted line. The user uses "OUR" neighbours.. UK is neighbour of India?
4. "Dont Blame us" - officially GOI did not name any country but media did.. if the user is not from that country then why use this term don blame us

its clear that user is a false flag user and is ashamed that he belongs to one of our country. His insistence on war mongering and unnecessary choice of words is only adding fuel to fire.

The user either should change his flags or should be banned right away.

Kindly do the needful..
Thanks and regards..



ALL other users pls ignore @Osiris @Spectre @XiNiX @WAR-rior 
Kindly ignore the user and his posts.. Do not quote him... nor reply to him

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Albatross

WAR-rior said:


> You talk about evidence? You mean a body like UN will simply call a person terrorist and keep a bounty without evidence? Don't know maybe that's how it happens in Pakistan but not in civilised organizations.



It makes sense why you lost your rational thinking after such a devastating attack by 6-7 fighters keeping thousands of troops engaged for two days but I asked one simple thing if you guys had evidence against Hafiz saeed why didn't give it to US and claim bounty or at least to prove your allegations.

Its been years and nothing ever came from India or any other state .

I guess its high time Indians start looking inside their collars and see what they have sown in Kashmir for decades and that's what they will reap now and now its not limited to Kashmir after killing Muslims for Cows in other parts as well we can expect this movement spreading out of Kashmir and such successful attacks will only increase the morale of all those who have been victimized by Hindus and their forces to pick up weapons and avenge their lost brothers and fathers at the hand of occupying forces or brainwashed Hindus.


----------



## Parul

Rajnath Singh: Two Terrorist are still in the Air force base.


----------



## zebra7

graphican said:


> Terrorists always want to call their mother or somebody important across the border when an incident happens in India. This is a unique phenomenon in which terrorists either carry their NIC or Passports and they do not forge to make telephone calls to their mothers.
> 
> Pakistan has been suffering from terrorism in the last decade during which 1000s of incidents took place. No terrorist even felt to call their sponsors or mothers anywhere. But it is definitely interesting phenomenon to witness which only happens in India.



Actually I am amased how you people start doubting the Indian claims so easily, and quickly give the clean chit to your leaders, and could not see any problem in your country. Same thing too happens in the past like Kargil war, when you people was saying its only the mujahideen. Then during mumbai attack, you people starting doubting Kasab a fake , and RAW plan. Lakhvi Drama every one knows, why his voice sample is been denied. and Hafiz Sayeed and Jamat-ud-dawa who is inocient and he have no relation with L-E-T






Watch this above video.

You people are blind, who could not see, when the David hedley, statement, proof of gurdaspur, and all the evidence which can be testified by the third country transparently, all lead to one place Pakistan, and there is a point, when even your all whether friend China could not prevent you from been declared as the Terrorist country. Till then you can keep your eyes closed and keep on denying everything. But you should not think that India will keep quite for long, and specially this NDA govt. The international scene have started giving indication, that the whole world will come together against terrorism, then the one who is the core of the terrorism, won't be able to spared, just because he played the victim card and keep on denying everything, and keep on sponsoring terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

There were reports of heavy smoke over base.............So can't say anything yet!!!!!


----------



## Albatross

Parul said:


> Rajnath Singh: Two Terrorist are still in the Air force base.



As its not yet confirmed who is behind this audacious and successful attack Kashmiri fighters , Khalistan movement , Maoists or from any of other of dozens of movements going on in India or a false flag of Raw but I feel for the mothers and wives and childrens of the soldiers currently engaged and can imagine how they will be praying for their well being.

On the other hand attackers if their families know that are doing it must be praying that some miracle happens and their loved ones can come back home and sleep with them.

This world is a strange and sad place where we build weapons to ensure peace what a farce.

Just hope this world become a better and peaceful place and people learn how to give each other rights to live freely.

I hope Indians here should also feel for the relaitves of all Kashmiries and Sikhs killed by Indian forces mercilessly just to project their power and spread terror.


----------



## WAJsal

RIP to the dead!
Closed for moderation....
*Pakistani members, @graphican ,@Windjammer , don't go off topic, don't tackle this insanity from India media(nothing official claims yet), tackling it in itself is nothing less than insanity, by doing so you are actually mocking the dead. If you guys go off topic, you will be banned, in fact anyone who goes off topic will be banned. 
Indian members: don't blame Pakistan and no, 'terrorist state' bullshit. 
Let's use this thread for condolences and updates.

For the love of god, keep this place clean. Report OFF-TOPIC posts, they will be harshly dealt with!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Green Angel

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot attack LIVE: Loud explosions heard at IAF base; final push in progress to flush out militants*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Thank you @WAJsal.*. You have done hard work for keeping this thread clean multiple times.. Appreciate your hard work ...

*
UPDATE from news channel tickers*

*PM Modi to chair a high-level meeting with the NSA, Foreign Secretary and other officials in wake of Pathankot terror attack*
*Without intelligence, Pathankot attack could have been worse, says Home Minister Rajnath Singh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samlove

update --- last terrorist is cornered in the building , soon will be over , now forces are only using grenades to kill the terrorist


----------



## Parul

I'm a Sikh. I'm _aware how strong Khalistan moment_ is in Punjab. Apparently, better then our neighbours.

I've mentioned many a times in this thread that this attack is not carried by Sikh Terrorist. Hold your horses, once the pictures of deceased Terrorist are officially released you'll come to know who carried it - Hindu, Muslim, Sikh, Jews Terrorist etc.

I'm sure my stand will be vindicated. 

Rest of your Rants are not worth to reply - been reading this thrash (parrot talk) since 3+ years here.




Albatross said:


> As its not yet confirmed who is behind this audacious and successful attack Kashmiri fighters , *Khalistan movement* , Maoists or from any of other of dozens of movements going on in India or a false flag of Raw but I feel for the mothers and wives and childrens of the soldiers currently engaged and can imagine how they will be praying for their well being.
> 
> On the other hand attackers if their families know that are doing it must be praying that some miracle happens and their loved ones can come back home and sleep with them.
> 
> This world is a strange and sad place where we build weapons to ensure peace what a farce.
> 
> Just hope this world become a better and peaceful place and people learn how to give each other rights to live freely.
> 
> I hope Indians here should also feel for the relaitves of all Kashmiries and Sikhs killed by Indian forces mercilessly just to project their power and spread terror.



Poka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  25m25 minutes ago
At one hand I have lost him but on the other hand he has made us feel proud: Sister of NSG Lt Col Niranajan Kumar











*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  27m27 minutes ago
I look at him as Arjuna who fought for his 'karmabhoomi': Sister of NSG Lt Col Niranajan Kumar who lost his life in #Pathankot terror attack


*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  9m9 minutes ago
Varanasi: People pay tribute to soldiers who lost their lives in #Pathankot terror attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Military is professional and always take national security seriously.
> 
> India is having all the capabilities not only on *regional arena but international arena*.



RIP your mental level....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
He told me that he liked the Army dress: Father of NSG Lt Col Niranajan Kumar #Pathankot










*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
From beginning he was very much interested to join Army: Father of NSG Lt Col Niranajan Kumar who lost his life in #Pathankot terror attack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Levina said:


> Could somebody tell me if the airbase had any security cameras???


I don't know. They usually have that kind of security measures.



Dazzler said:


> so is it confirmed that these scums came from pakistan? have you found any green passports near them as yet? You talk of reply as if you have undeniable info on their whereabouts.


There will be a investigation and I am pretty sure culprits will be identified. The intelligence agencies issued a warning to the security agencies some time ago about some terrorist crossing the Punjab border and then the reports of kidnapping a Taxi and also about hijacking the car of a Punjab police officer were there. It won't be difficult to connect the links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Thank you @WAJsal.*. You have done hard work for keeping this thread clean multiple times.. Appreciate your hard work ...
> 
> 
> UPDATE from news channel tickers
> 
> PM Modi to chair a high-level meeting with the NSA, Foreign Secretary and other officials in wake of Pathankot terror attack
> *Without intelligence, Pathankot attack could have been worse, says Home Minister Rajnath Singh*


this last bold part is bull sh1t as it is already worse....i can't understand how on this earth a highly protected base can be breached this easily with these many causalities even after pin pointed intelligence?? Are we talking about some third grade security establishments or IAF base here?? WTF is going on...?? can someone please throw some light on why this pathetic handling of whole saga...??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

No offence but i must admit that our forces action is way too quick though it could be because our troops face such situations more common than indian forces does.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683669579785093120
I bow to thee the true son for safeguarding me and my mother. 

Om Namoh Namah!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

deckingraj said:


> this last bold part is bull sh1t as it is already worse....i can't understand how on this earth a highly protected base can be breached this easily with these many causalities even after pin pointed intelligence?? Are we talking about some third grade security establishments or IAF base here?? WTF is going on...?? can someone please throw some light on why this pathetic handling of whole saga...??


Wont lie to you Sir, i have a feeling it has exposed many operational lacunae to our ppl..

Deploying assets on time to strategy of nabbing at least one terrorists alive is counter productive..
i have a hunch, our assets did not go all out due to fear of cross collateral damage to a IAF base perhaps.. True we may have kept War planes in an out of ops area but i believe the challenge lies with the fact that we wanted minimal damage to the base
Or else we would have used much heavier guns and grenades and finish the ops.

If my hunch is correct then being a first time experience of a base attack i feel we may come out with new tactics.. One of which may be more IAF commando units like Garud or more numbers in Garud who may redraw new tactics for fighting in such base areas.. That may help us in future avoid such a situation where our fear of collateral damage inhibits our operational efficiency.

It would have been good if we could know the area of engagement has what type of stuff or what IAF holds there.. that may perhaps throw a light to the theory i am having.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

farhan_9909 said:


> No offence but i must admit that our forces action is way too quick though it could be because our troops face such situations more common than indian forces does.



I agree with that but when it happened for the first time PA suffered a lot interns of assets and Manpower and the time taken to clear the base After that you guys improved the response in the future attack . So lets wait for the operation to be over and then you will see the response getting better in future


----------



## PARIKRAMA

This is for yesterday.. Source is India Today
http://media2.intoday.in/indiatoday...pathankot-poorly-planned_647_010316084632.jpg


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 284631
> 
> 
> This is for yesterday.. Source is India Today
> http://media2.intoday.in/indiatoday...pathankot-poorly-planned_647_010316084632.jpg


my apologies i don't India media on this operation, they don't know what is actually going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 284631
> 
> 
> This is for yesterday.. Source is India Today
> http://media2.intoday.in/indiatoday...pathankot-poorly-planned_647_010316084632.jpg


Who ever planned this operation was really dumb. I mean Mig-21's? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

This thread is too long to go over in detail.

Give Modi, Doval and co a few weeks guys and lets see what response is and judge from that.

We cannot choose our neighbours.

We must respond to the good cop side of Pakistan and deal firmly with bad cop side....let us see how Modi does it.

Long term game plan is we got to keep growing the economy, its the only way to get the margins of technology at low cost to deal with the aggressor elements to our west.....we must become an Israel but thousands of times bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Levina said:


> I am not liking this...
> Another grenade goes off
> 
> 
> View attachment 284573


Thats not a grenade on it's own. Could be an IED, OR a grenade taking out some other ammo or asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ranjeet said:


> my apologies i don't India media on this operation, they don't know what is actually going on.


i agree sir.. has been trying to find a map which shows the inward movements.. only one found was from India today and TOI.. 

A good schematic showing how it happened would have helped us a lot... but then yes indian media... no words..



Nilgiri said:


> T.


Welcome back... good to see you back..



Khafee said:


> Who ever planned this operation was really dumb. I mean Mig-21's? Seriously?


I think sir, idea was more to send a message that bases are not out of terrorist's reach rather than what assets they have..
Sadly even if they did no damage to assets, they have succeeded in at least inflicting casualties to our side..
We have to re draw new strategies to counter such moves and avoid casualties or at least keep it minimum.. This ops whole once completed needs a good detailed autopsy for learning and development.. We must find out where we made mistakes in our tactics of pursuit and iron out those flaws...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Albatross

SmilingBuddha said:


> let them come in hordes, we have enough
> 
> Keep selling this crap to the sad blokes in your country...you will pay for this shit...Don't think you can get away with this.
> 
> let them come in hordes, we have enough
> 
> Keep selling this crap to the sad blokes in your country...you will pay for this shit...Don't think you can get away with this.


You were unable to handle 6 it took your thousands of highly trained special forces *2 TWO * days to neutralize them I wonder how many years you will need to handle hordes.

Come on earth and live in a real world that is better for the likes of you.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683676726866620416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

farhan_9909 said:


> No offence but i must admit that our forces action is way too quick though it could be because our troops face such situations more common than indian forces does.


That is exactly the reason. 

In the same line of thinking, it wouldn't be outlandish to think that our army will run circles around the Indians in a war because we have been involved in warfare for the last decade and have churned out battle hardened soldiers.


----------



## asad71

Parul said:


> A_sad Miah, have some shame. What does this has to do with IAF going for F -35.
> 
> I request you to please start a new thread and share your Professional Analysis in that thread.




Pinhead, see that fellows flag. And come back if your thick skull hasn't understood the link.


----------



## Mrc

Well its not over yet....another night....test match will continue tomorow.....

Unless.it rains....


----------



## Hindustani78

Pathankot terror attack: Union Home Secretary briefs media, says 7 officers martyred, operations underway | Zee News

New Delhi: Briefing the media in the wake of the deadly terror attack at an IAF base in Pathankot in Punjab, Union Home Secretary Rajiv Mehrishi on Sunday said that early intelligence inputs have helped to contain the situation and the ongoing combing operations will continue till the area is “fully secured”.


The home secretary has further said that so far four terrorists were neutralized and there there could be two or more terrorists still present in the area. The operation will end only when the entire area is “fully sanitized.

Describing the terror attack, Mehrishi said that the terrorists dressed in army fatigue waylaid the car of Gurdaspur SP and after which they dumped the occupants of the car at different places.

A terror alert was immediately sounded when the driver of the car was found dead with a slit throat a few hours later. The terrorists were later tracked down with the help of various surveillance methods.

He said that there could be two or more terrorists still hiding in the area and the efforts are on to track them down.

Seven security personnel, including officers from IAF and NSG, were so far killed during the operation, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Sorry to see hypocrite comments.. few of these makes me feel sad about responsibility.. Don know when Indian media will act responsibly... look at these two comments.. Acting like a morally responsible angel now.. sad she became angel very late..
@Levina @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Parul 


*

barkha duttVerified account* ‏@BDUTT  4h4 hours ago
There are many questions to be asked about #*Pathankot*- but "when will your neutralize terrorists" SHOULD NOT be one.Let Fauj do its job





*barkha duttVerified account* ‏@BDUTT  5h5 hours ago

Asking hard questions about #*Pathankot* is not to dishonour our Fauj.On the contrary NOT TO is disrespect to martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

deckingraj said:


> and it is not the same story in Pakistan ....right??



Pakistani media is much better than Indian media, it doesn't blame anyone until the investigations are complete whereas in India anything bad happens straight away the blame gets shifted on Pakistan which is why India uses Pakistani ghost to hide own incompetence.


----------



## Hindustani78

Lieutenant-Colonel Niranjan Kumar







Garud Commando Gursevak Singh.






Subedar Fateh Singh, 51, retired as Subedar Major (honorary) captain from Dogra regiment in 2009. After retirement, he joined the Defence Security Corps as subedar and was initially posted at Army War College, Mhow. He was posted at Pathankot about two years ago.






The others martyred include Havildar Kulwant Singh and Honorary Captain Fateh Singh - both residents of Gurdaspur - and jawans Jagdish Singh and Sanjiv Kumar. Havildar Jagdish followed a terrorist, snatched the man's weapon after a scuffle and shot him with it, said senior Air Force Officer J S Dhamoon.

The funerals will be held on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Is it over yet or are there still 'gunmen' who are yet to be ''neutralized'? Does home minstry and nsa have any frigging clue?


----------



## The Eagle

Albatross said:


> Yeah it can happen under two circumstances only.
> 
> 1) False flag op by RAW to achieve something they have always dreamed of and failed and that's is to isolate Pakistan and make world believe their propaganda that Pak is involved in terror ops in their land.
> 
> It also makes one understands why this operation is lingering on for nearly two days as this way they will get more media time across world if it was done and finished in few hours then people around the globe would have forgotten quickly.
> 
> 2) If it was done by Kashmiri freedom fighters then they had the help of some present or retired IAF members and planned it meticulously anyways if it was done by them its going to be a morale booster for them and their comrades as the real toll of this incident is much higher as some channels are reporting 11 indian forces men including one Lt Col is killed and we may witness a surge in deadly attacks on indian military installation across india and being a big force(atleast in numbers only) they have a lot to protect and kashmiries have a lot of targets to choose from
> 
> Indian media and their forces are hiding the real numbers for the obvious reason of avoiding embarrassment for being so incompetent .
> 
> 
> what the actual cause would be we dont know yet but one thing is sure something is going on in Delhi and Modi after his failures at multiple fronts to contain Pakistan now wants to show his public his abilities and in desperation we may witness some flare on border or something even more serious so I guess its time to put our fighters and nukes along with Nasrs on alert.





Albatross said:


> Yeah it can happen under two circumstances only.
> 
> 1) False flag op by RAW to achieve something they have always dreamed of and failed and that's is to isolate Pakistan and make world believe their propaganda that Pak is involved in terror ops in their land.
> 
> It also makes one understands why this operation is lingering on for nearly two days as this way they will get more media time across world if it was done and finished in few hours then people around the globe would have forgotten quickly.
> 
> 2) If it was done by Kashmiri freedom fighters then they had the help of some present or retired IAF members and planned it meticulously anyways if it was done by them its going to be a morale booster for them and their comrades as the real toll of this incident is much higher as some channels are reporting 11 indian forces men including one Lt Col is killed and we may witness a surge in deadly attacks on indian military installation across india and being a big force(atleast in numbers only) they have a lot to protect and kashmiries have a lot of targets to choose from
> 
> Indian media and their forces are hiding the real numbers for the obvious reason of avoiding embarrassment for being so incompetent .
> 
> 
> what the actual cause would be we dont know yet but one thing is sure something is going on in Delhi and Modi after his failures at multiple fronts to contain Pakistan now wants to show his public his abilities and in desperation we may witness some flare on border or something even more serious so I guess its time to put our fighters and nukes along with Nasrs on alert.



If I start to chain things, it's going to need hours but in the end, 8n habit of denial, no Indian would accept. However, Modi came into power upon Hatred for Pak, Muslims and flames for lower cast (Nichli Zaat) and to prove his hatred will go beyond sanity see his statements for 1971 Gujrat etc and in those pretexts, person having normal mental status, can understand well.

We are always against the terrorism and are victims so can feel the sorrow.

People of India need to understand the true facts, habits of their leaders, psychology of Govt. Persons in Delhi office but alas how to tell them. To avoid such embarrassyument, 1st of all pull the rope of biased media so they wouldn't start speculation and causing tense in viewers. Well all we can say that their own people are well capable and can see things just they need to understand these things so the problem could be solved.


----------



## Nilgiri

PARIKRAMA said:


> Welcome back... good to see you back..



Thank you good sir.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

RIP to the martyr

We wont forget your contribution...


----------



## noksss

Albatross said:


> You were unable to handle 6 it took your thousands of highly trained special forces *2 TWO * days to neutralize them I wonder how many years you will need to handle hordes.
> 
> Come on earth and live in a real world that is better for the likes of you.



Even you guys were unable to handle 6 guys in PNS mehran and 20+ forces killed along with damage to assets and you guys let one escape . In india's case there is no damage to assets and casualty is less than yours and ya the time taken can be better explained once the details of the ops come out



A.M. said:


> That is exactly the reason.
> 
> In the same line of thinking, it wouldn't be outlandish to think that our army will run circles around the Indians in a war because we have been involved in warfare for the last decade and have churned out battle hardened soldiers.



The same way IA has been fighting in Kashmir for more than you guys so our army will run circles around the Pakistanis in a war


----------



## Albatross

Parul said:


> I'm a Sikh. I'm _aware how strong Khalistan moment_ is in Punjab. Apparently, better then our neighbours.
> 
> I've mentioned many a times in this thread that this attack is not carried by Sikh Terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> Poka!



Its surprising to see in this thread how much intel and secret info common Indians have as they know forsure who did the attack and who didn't . Such divine abilities will sure help india in future to counter such attacks.

But its good to know you have accepted growing Sikh demand for a separate land as most Indians deny existence of a substantial movements for Khalistan and maosit land.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

LaBong said:


> Is it over yet or are there still 'gunmen' who are yet to be ''neutralized'? Does home minstry and nsa have any frigging clue?


5 terrorists down sir, 1 last holed up.. expected to be over soon..


----------



## Albatross

noksss said:


> Even you guys were unable to handle 6 guys in PNS Mehran


For the record those guys were neutralized within hours not days.


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> Pinhead, see that fellows flag. And come back if your thick skull hasn't understood the link.



A_sad Miah, I know member is French. However, the subject of the thread is "_Pathankot Terrorist Attack_", _not F-35 or French Fighters._

I hope this gets into your thick skull & you no longer Troll & post offtopic posts in thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sully3

PARIKRAMA said:


> 5 terrorists down sir, 1 last holed up.. expected to be over soon..


1 left then 

Atleast the operation won't go into the 36th hour


----------



## A.M.

noksss said:


> The same way IA has been fighting in Kashmir for more than you guys so our army will run circles around the Pakistanis in a war


Sitting around occupying civilians isn't the same as chasing terrorists in the toughest terrain in South Asia.

The cleanup after this attack is sure to raise numerous questions about the preparedness of your security agencies. I bet ISI is laughing its *** off behind the scenes because this is beyond embarrassing at this point.


----------



## Hindustani78

LaBong said:


> Is it over yet or are there still 'gunmen' who are yet to be ''neutralized'? Does home minstry and nsa have any frigging clue?



IB was already having intelligence outputs.



Sully3 said:


> 1 left then
> 
> Atleast the operation won't go into the 36th hour



It resulted in more deployment of BSF along the International border.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

On a serious note,loss of life is regrettable.
The fallen soldiers sacrificed their lives for their country.


----------



## Parul

I can laugh at what you've mentioned Mr. Khalistan Expert. 



Albatross said:


> Its surprising to see in this thread how much intel and secret info common Indians have as they know forsure who did the attack and who didn't . Such divine abilities will sure help india in future to counter such attacks.
> 
> But its good to know you have accepted growing *Sikh demand for a separate land as most Indians deny existence of a substantial movements for Khalistan* and maosit land.



On topic: I hope all the Terrorist are soon neutralised and thier Pics are made available.


----------



## Hindustani78

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Common ..!
> How come the Home Secretary not mention ISI in his statement ?
> I was waiting for that..such a disappointment..
> We need more stories please..with some hot n spicy bollywood touch.



Such attacks are being carried out only after the involvement of enemy intelligence agencies.

Training, arming, providing technology and funds. This questions are needed to be investigated and already NIA is there in Pathankot.



Alpha BeeTee said:


> On a serious note,loss of life is regrettable.
> The fallen soldiers sacrificed their lives for their country.



Yes its sad but the Indian soldiers who have laid down thier lives have made thier families and the country proud.


----------



## Kinetic

RIP!

Govt of India checked all options. Modi visited Lahore. Now its payback time Mr Doval! Unleash it. They only understand force.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> I can laugh at what you've mentioned Mr. Khalistan Expert.
> 
> 
> 
> On topic: I hope all the Terrorist are soon neutralised and thier Pics are made available.



Pics wont be made public i guess.


----------



## noksss

A.M. said:


> Sitting around occupying civilians isn't the same as chasing terrorists in the toughest terrain in South Asia.
> 
> The cleanup after this attack is sure to raise *numerous questions about the preparedness of your security agencies*. I bet ISI is laughing its *** off behind the scenes because this is beyond embarrassing at this point.



so is it not the right time to take Kashmir with such a ultimate force you guys have ? do that until then we will laugh at our *** about ISI not able to fulfill your dream


----------



## AyanRay

Albatross said:


> For the record those guys were neutralized within hours not days.



Nope! Technically your operation is still going on. Remember, one managed to escape. 
Like the attack on Sri Lankan players, were all gunmen escaped.


----------



## Albatross

New Delhi: Unhappy over the fresh bonhomie between Nawaz Sharif and Narendra Modi, Pakistan Army Chief Raheel Sharif in collaboration with Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligences (ISI) hatched the deadly Pathankot attack, said sources.



It has further emerged that the plot to attack the Pathankot Air Force base was hatched in Rawalpindi.

Citing sources, Zee TV said that the aim of the attack is to derail the peace process initiated by PM Modi and vitiate the current bilateral relations.

It is also to increase tension between the two
nations so that the upcoming foreign secretary-level talks get cancelled, sources said.
Sources said that Pakistan Army had instructed the JeM militants to carry out attacks outside Jammu and Kashmir.

It was also planned that in the event of the attack, JeM would take the blame.

The objective of the attack was to render maximum blow to the Indian security forces.

The Pathankot attack on Saturday left seven Indian security personnel dead. A combing operation launched by the Indian security forces in the area is still on.
Revealed: Unhappy over Sharif-Modi bonhomie, Pak Army, ISI plotted Pathankot attack! | Zee News


I guess its a mind opener for Indians on PDF atleast to see how stupid and sensational their media is and how they are being brainwashed 24/7/365.

Indias biggest enemy is her media and illiterate masses are very easy to make to believe in such non sense .



AyanRay said:


> Nope! Technically your operation is still going on



Well then TECHNICALLY your ops in Kashmir are going on as well even after decades of oppression still your forces are getting hit every now and then .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Pics wont be made public i guess.



When its related to National security issues then Government have to be careful.

Remember 26/11 attacks, how our media was giving live updates about the whole Military operation which in reality helped the terrorists.

Pictures and all the evidence will be given by the Indian Government to the Pakistan Government about the details of the attackers then after that only Indian Media will show that to the public.

Koun dost hain aur koun dushman hain Indian nation kay Indian Establishment, Military, Intelligence agencies are aware.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Osiris said:


> She must have known, considering the fact , she didn't make a big fuss about it.
> 
> Or perhaps value of life so low in Pakistan, that mothers don't bat an eyelid, when their son's tell them, they are about to die in Jehaad.



you want to bring mothers in the discussion? that was very unfortunate comment from you
I know people in India are as respectful to mothers as Pakistanis.

my understanding from the initial Indian press release was that the terrorists were calling their handlers now the terrorists have started calling their relations? hope the call is recorded and traced back to someone to help with investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Shiv AroorVerified account*‏@ShivAroor
Hero IAF commando Corporal Gursevak Singh got married just 45 days ago. Will be cremated at his village tomorrow.







RIP and God give strength to his family .. Especially to the new wife..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Jonah Arthur said:


> Check This looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154309093427119


you are vindicated

thats the shame of Indian media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*UPDATE*

*Pathankot terror attack: Operation stops, no firing from forces and terrorists*

Even as combing operations continue at the Pathankot airbase there has been no firing from the terrorists for a while now.

Security forces do not want to take on any more casualties and are waiting for a reaction from the terrorists' side

Source : News ticker CNN IBN


----------



## AyanRay

Albatross said:


> Indias biggest enemy is her media and illiterate masses are very easy to make to believe in such non sense .



Well then, going by the illiteracy rates, no wonder, some people in Pakistan are ready to give up their lives for 72 virgins.



Albatross said:


> Well then TECHNICALLY your ops in Kashmir are going on as well even after decades of oppression still your forces are getting hit every now and then .



Yes, there is no denying that. But we are talking about particular incidents here. And there is a difference between between killing terrorists in planned encounters and getting hit by them and then killing them.


----------



## AyanRay

Kinetic said:


> RIP!
> 
> Govt of India checked all options. Modi visited Lahore. Now its payback time Mr Doval! Unleash it. They only understand force.



First we have to put our own house in order.
How did the terrorists managed to slip in? Remember Punjab border is the favourate route for heroine smugglers from across the border and they do so with full support of the corrupt politicians and police. The terrorists also use that same route. That needs to be stooped.


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot attack: Terrorists may have entered IAF campus on Jan 1 afternoon apparently unnoticed*
Pathankot attack: Terrorists may have entered IAF campus on Jan 1 afternoon apparently unnoticed | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Albatross

AyanRay said:


> Well then, going by the illiteracy rates, no wonder, some people in Pakistan are ready to give up their lives for 72 virgins.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is no denying that. But we are talking about particular incidents here. And there is a difference between between killing terrorists in planned encounters and getting hit by them and then killing them.



Well they are not all illiterate but they are all brainwashed like most of Indians and RSS etc specifically.

Until it is known who conducted this attack Kashmiris , Khalistanis or Maoists its premature to comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack: 'No lapse,' says government as experts question strategy*
Pathankot terror attack: 'No lapse,' says government as experts question strategy - Times of India

Seriously ? no lapse ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

MaarKhoor said:


> *Pathankot terror attack: 'No lapse,' says government as experts question strategy*
> Pathankot terror attack: 'No lapse,' says government as experts question strategy - Times of India
> 
> Seriously ? no lapse ?




yes no lapse....pretty much standard operating procedure.....

indians are no fans of one dayers or 20/20...

five day full test match....

(some terrorists may die of starvation in the end)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> Bhai Zakir, what are you trying to prove by posting these tweets?
> 
> 
> 
> He won't find any.


Who is bhai zakir he is already banned


----------



## A.M.

What's the latest on the operation? There is so much confusion stemming out of this?

Are there attackers still inside the base? I thought they never made it inside the base? So where are they?


----------



## deckingraj

MaarKhoor said:


> *Pathankot terror attack: 'No lapse,' says government as experts question strategy*
> Pathankot terror attack: 'No lapse,' says government as experts question strategy - Times of India
> 
> *Seriously ? no lapse ?*


what else you expect govt. to say?? bloody bigots


----------



## Albatross

But I am glad to see Modi has learnt manners and has realized Pakistans powers and is thus not bad mouthing about Pakistan ( Or has not done yet since the attack )something he was used to take pride in recent past at every possible occasion.

He seems to have learnt the hard way that ushering baseless allegations against Pakistan will only harm India and nothing else and the losses outweighs any potential applause he may get at home.


----------



## deckingraj

Mrc said:


> yes no lapse....pretty much standard operating procedure.....
> 
> indians are no fans of one dayers or 20/20...
> 
> five day full test match....
> 
> *(some terrorists may die of starvation in the end)*


we prefer that then loosing our airforce assets...now if there is something valuable you can add then please continue or else leave the thread...there are many where you can vent your frustration...



Albatross said:


> But I am glad to see Modi has learnt manners *and have realized Pakistans powers* and is thus not bad mouthing about Pakistan ( Or has not done yet since the attack )something he was used to take pride in recent past.
> He seems to have learnt the hard way that ushering baseless allegations against Pakistan will only harm India and nothing else and the losses outweighs any potential applause he may get at home.


Care to share what are those Pakistan powers?? when will you guys stop living in illusions?? I would like to know what influence does Pak has on India??


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683705809717440512


----------



## SQ8

deckingraj said:


> we prefer that then loosing our airforce assets...now if there is something valuable you can add then please continue or else leave the thread...there are many where you can vent your frustration...



Let us decide that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khafee

Irfan Baloch said:


> wish we also get dumb terrorists like this one who call before going on a mission so that we can prepare an ambush for them


The only thing missing in this phone call to his mother is his GPS coordinates.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Burhan Wani

Irfan Baloch said:


> you are vindicated
> 
> thats the shame of Indian media


On behalf of this picture Indian members were blaming me for creating propaganda by using pictures from Syrian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AyanRay

The Pakistani members are trying to explain that these attacks are all inside job to defame Pakistan. I mean, dude, Seriously!!! Does anyone need to do something to defame Pakistan?


----------



## SQ8

AyanRay said:


> The Pakistani members are trying to explain that these attacks are all inside job to defame Pakistan. I mean, dude, Seriously!!! Does anyone need to do something to defame Pakistan?


Yes they do if that is taken as an independent question, but the Indians on ANY online thread will rape and kill their own mothers before they can see a single positive about Pakistan. Regardless, the attacks do not seem to be sanctioned by either state's agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Maarkhoor

AyanRay said:


> The Pakistani members are trying to explain that these attacks are all inside job to defame Pakistan. I mean, dude, Seriously!!! Does anyone need to do something to defame Pakistan?


No but just think 40 hours gun battle armed with RPG not a single loss to aircrafts while if you check attacks on our side huge losses, even some media says the attackers were there since 1 Jan...think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AyanRay

deckingraj said:


> Care to share what are those Pakistan powers?? when will you guys stop living in illusions?? I would like to know what influence does Pak has on India??



If you are not aware, they are right now showing their power, both in Pathankot and Afghanistan.



MaarKhoor said:


> No but just think 40 hours gun battle armed with RPG not a single loss to aircrafts while if you check attacks on our side huge losses, even some media says the attackers were there since 1 Jan...think about it.



Stop crying here in PDF and go and give better training to your security forces, that will help. The media also said the jehadis came from across the border and were in contact with their Rawalpindi handlers, you missed that part.


----------



## viper1972

viper1972 said:


> YOU DONT KNOW MODI HE IS GOING TO SCREW U SO BAD U WILL CRY IN AGONY





Oscar said:


> Yes they do if that is taken as an independent question, but the Indians on ANY online thread will rape and kill their own mothers before they can see a single positive about Pakistan. Regardless, the attacks do not seem to be sanctioned by either state's agencies.


dear senior moderate 
we have seen many false bravado and false story from your side to believe 
being a hard core Modi fan if he still continues dealing with Pakistan i wouldn't vote for hi, next time


----------



## SQ8

AyanRay said:


> Stop crying here in PDF and go and give better training to your security forces, that will help. The media also said the jehadis came from across the border and were in contact with their Rawalpindi handlers, you missed that part.



Oh the Indian media, oh so accurate, oh so free of yellow journalism.



viper1972 said:


> dear senior moderate
> we have seen many false bravado and false story from your side to believe
> being a hard core Modi fan if he still continues dealing with Pakistan i wouldn't vote for hi, next time


We have seen where? Online? 
98% of Indians and Pakistanis online vent the the frustration of their daily lives like you. They either watch **** or they come to talk on matters like this.. both using the similar amount of brain cells. 

As for the Indian Media, considering their absolute lack of journalistic ethics, I would trust my neighbourhood squirrel with a bag of peanuts than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## viper1972

AyanRay said:


> The Pakistani members are trying to explain that these attacks are all inside job to defame Pakistan. I mean, dude, Seriously!!! Does anyone need to do something to defame Pakistan?


bro they can go to any length to justify see here moderators and every or is justifying .


----------



## AyanRay

Oscar said:


> Yes they do if that is taken as an independent question, but the Indians on ANY online thread will rape and kill their own mothers before they can see a single positive about Pakistan. Regardless, the attacks do not seem to be sanctioned by either state's agencies.



The first part I would ignore. Just type 'why Pakistan is' in Google and you will understand what I meant.
The second part, I sincerely wish you are right, and I pray that the peace process does not get derailed, despite of all the jingoisms, but past experience proves otherwise.


----------



## Maarkhoor

AyanRay said:


> If you are not aware, they are right now showing their power, both in Pathankot and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop crying here in PDF and go and give better training to your security forces, that will help. The media also said the jehadis came from across the border and were in contact with their Rawalpindi handlers, you missed that part.


Media are you seriouse ? the media reports..you find them credible enough ?
I am not declaring the attack a flase flag but would like to ask about Gurdaspur same media crying Pakistan ISI hand now what, after few days Indian Govt mums over the attack. why tell me even GPS and other materials recovered why not action taken against the culprits why...there is something Indian Govt is hidding...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

deckingraj said:


> we prefer that then loosing our airforce assets...now if there is something valuable you can add then please continue or else leave the thread...there are many where you can vent your frustration...
> 
> 
> Care to share what are those Pakistan powers?? when will you guys stop living in illusions?? I would like to know what influence does Pak has on India??




i actually do have some thing positive to contribute....

there is no possible way that two gunmen armed with ak 47s after being isolated to an area, are able to hold off a coordinated assault by far superior numbers including spec ops....

there is no way they can do much causality as well.....

there are only two viable scenarios..

1- they are holding some one precious hostage or are in area of sensitive installations hence every one is holding back.
2- they are neither isolated nor cordoned... and no body knows where they are still....

the officially painted scenario that two gunmen are engaging thousands of forces and are holding off, reflects very badly on forces....

2nd scenario doesnot reflect very well on the security forces as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

Oscar said:


> Let us decide that.


sure...


----------



## Albatross

deckingraj said:


> Care to share what are those Pakistan powers?? when will you guys stop living in illusions?? I would like to know what influence does Pak has on India??



The same influences that made your 56 incher bend on his knees and made surprise visits to Pak.
If india wants to be in competition with China she needs quick and near access to Iran, af'tan and Central asia and no chabahar can give that compared to a few hundred Km ride through Pakistan.

Goods dispatched from Delhi can reach Kabul in less than 12 hours while chabahar will make it 12 days along with transportation costs 10 times higher making final price non competitive this giving China upper hand.

What else made Modi abandon his Pak hatred policy ?
I hope he didn't remember all of a sudden those days when he and Pak Pm Sharif were chuddy buddies in their childhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

MaarKhoor said:


> Media are you seriouse ? the media reports..you find them credible enough ?
> I am not declaring the attack a flase flag but would like to ask about Gurdaspur same media crying Pakistan ISI hand now what, after few days Indian Govt mums over the attack. why tell me even GPS and other materials recovered why not action taken against the culprits why...there is something Indian Govt is hidding...



Dude, you quoted the media first, not I, to prove that the attack was a staged one.


----------



## SQ8

AyanRay said:


> The first part I would ignore. Just type 'why Pakistan is' in Google and you will understand what I meant.
> The second part, I sincerely wish you are right, and I pray that the peace process does not get derailed, despite of all the jingoisms, but past experience proves otherwise.



Google goes on online searches based on graphing for region and demographic. Which is your result will be different to a result from nepal or China or Japan. Please learn a bit about search engines and their targeted optimization. 

As for the peace process, two men trying to fight hawks on both sides is impossible unless both are popular and willing to brave any opposition to make it happen. I dont see it in either side.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## viper1972

Oscar said:


> Oh the Indian media, oh so accurate, oh so free of yellow journalism.
> 
> 
> We have seen where? Online?
> 98% of Indians and Pakistanis online vent the the frustration of their daily lives like you. They either watch **** or they come to talk on matters like this.. both using the similar amount of brain cells.
> 
> As for the Indian Media, considering their absolute lack of journalistic ethics, I would trust my neighbourhood squirrel with a bag of peanuts than them.


Dear Oscar,

check my id i have been too long in this defense forum ever posting or trolling so dont show ur supiroity to me since this is ur forum


----------



## deckingraj

Mrc said:


> i actually do have some thing positive to contribute....
> 
> there is no possible way that two gunmen armed with ak 47s after being isolated to an area, are able to hold off a coordinated assault by far superior numbers including spec ops....
> 
> there is no way they can do much causality as well.....
> 
> there are only two viable scenarios..
> 
> 1- they are holding some one precious hostage or are in area of sensitive installations hence every one is holding back.
> 2- they are neither isolated nor cordoned... and no body knows where they are still....
> 
> the officially painted scenario that two gunmen are engaging thousands of forces and are holding off, reflects very badly on forces....
> 
> 2nd scenario doesnot reflect very well on the security forces as well


well what is a fact we don't know and may not know either...however i am more inclined towards point 1 than 2...having said that there was pin-pointed intelligence....so anyways this is a bad handling...


----------



## SQ8

viper1972 said:


> Dear Oscar,
> 
> check my id i have been too long in this defense forum ever posting or trolling so dont show ur supiroity to me since this is ur forum


Your ID means jack shit to me. Get that in your head.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AyanRay

Mrc said:


> i actually do have some thing positive to contribute....
> 
> there is no possible way that two gunmen armed with ak 47s after being isolated to an area, are able to hold off a coordinated assault by far superior numbers including spec ops....
> 
> there is no way they can do much causality as well.....
> 
> there are only two viable scenarios..
> 
> 1- they are holding some one precious hostage or are in area of sensitive installations hence every one is holding back.
> 2- they are neither isolated nor cordoned... and no body knows where they are still....
> 
> the officially painted scenario that two gunmen are engaging thousands of forces and are holding off, reflects very badly on forces....
> 
> 2nd scenario doesnot reflect very well on the security forces as well



And if there is a third scenario, the security forces want to catch at least one of them alive?


----------



## Mrc

AyanRay said:


> And if there is a third scenario, the security forces want to catch at least one of them alive?



hmmmm...thats true... but i doubt thats the case


----------



## SQ8

AyanRay said:


> And if there is a third scenario, the security forces want to catch at least one of them alive?


Depends on which elements of the security forces are we referring to? 
Lets assume the likeliest scenario that these were elements supported by an anti-India group in Pakistan which may or may not have certain independent or disgruntled ISI handlers involved. What they have achieved is essentially exposed a gaping hole in India's security.. the best case scenario is capture to show where and who it was but what if it is found that these men were able to subvert elements in Indian agencies to achieve this. Would that agency not do its best to avoid massive investigation and embarrassment?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> Sorry to see hypocrite comments.. few of these makes me feel sad about responsibility.. Don know when Indian media will act responsibly... look at these two comments.. Acting like a morally responsible angel now.. sad she became angel very late..
> @Levina @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Parul
> 
> 
> *
> 
> barkha duttVerified account* ‏@BDUTT  4h4 hours ago
> There are many questions to be asked about #*Pathankot*- but "when will your neutralize terrorists" SHOULD NOT be one.Let Fauj do its job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *barkha duttVerified account* ‏@BDUTT  5h5 hours ago
> 
> Asking hard questions about #*Pathankot* is not to dishonour our Fauj.On the contrary NOT TO is disrespect to martyrs


I do not trust NDTV and their journos anymore. They lost their credibility long back.


----------



## Zibago

Levina said:


> I do not trust NDTV and their journos anymore. They lost their credibility long back.


Ok so they are ghadaar Pakistani agents of the kabutar brigade hmm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnarok connection

It's a shame that our army/security personnel are always on the defensive against these pigs. They lack the 8alls to retalliate.
How these commandos die so easily even when they were expecting pigs is another issue...lack of training/ inadequate equipment/ sheer stupidity/ bad commanders?
RIP


----------



## Levina

Zibago said:


> Ok so they are ghadaar Pakistani agents of the kabutar brigade hmm


If you say so...


----------



## omega supremme

*Death toll in Indian airbase attack rises to 7 troops, 4 gunmen*

PATHANKOT: The number of troops killed in an attack on an Indian air force base rose to seven on Sunday, after four soldiers succumbed to injuries sustained in the hourslong gunbattle near the border with Pakistan and another died after being wounded in an explosion, officials said.

Four suspected militants were killed in the fighting on Saturday.

Gunfire and blasts were heard a second consecutive day on Sunday, and Indian TV channels reported two gunmen were still at large in the sprawling facility.

News channels cited police in northwestern Punjab as saying the two gunmen were still holed up in the Pathankot air base, more than a day after the pre-dawn raid in which four attackers and two Indian military personnel were killed.

A home ministry official said several blasts had been heard in the facility but could not confirm reports that gunmen were still at large.

Air force spokeswoman Rochelle D'Silva said that combing operations to secure the Pathankot air force base were continuing late Sunday morning. Officials gave no other details about the situation at the base.

Earlier in the day, at least one grenade blast was heard from inside the base, but officials declined to comment.

D'Silva gave no details about the death of an elite commando Sunday morning, except to say that he was seriously wounded in an explosion. News reports said the commando was killed while defusing explosives.

A gold medal-winning Indian shooter was among the troops killed. Subedar Fateh Singh won gold and silver medals in the first Commonwealth Shooting Championships held in 1995, the National Rifle Association of India said.

The attack by gunmen disguised as soldiers came a week after Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi made an unscheduled visit to Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif in an effort to revive talks between the nuclear-armed neighbours.

Officials said the attack on the military base, just 25 km (15 miles) from the border with Pakistan, bore the hallmarks of previous suspected assaults by Pakistan-based militant groups, underscoring the fragility of recent efforts to revive bilateral talks between the often uneasy neighbours.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility.

Pakistan condemned the attack and said it wanted to continue to build on the goodwill created by the impromptu meeting between Modi and Sharif last month.

Two security personnel were wounded in a blast on Sunday, a police official in Pathankot said, as troops scoured the base.

Dozens of armed forces stood guard outside the base.

Home Minister Rajnath Singh had said on Saturday five militants had been “neutralised”, but there were no reports yet of the body of the fifth attacker being found.

In New Delhi, two trains were delayed early on Sunday after officials received information about a possible bomb threat on a train running between the capital and Lucknow to the southeast, railways spokesman Neeraj Sharma said.

Trains were deemed safe and were running on schedule by mid-morning, Sharma said.



WHATSAPP


----------



## Anees

A.M. said:


> Sitting around occupying civilians isn't the same as chasing terrorists in the toughest terrain in South Asia.
> 
> The cleanup after this attack is sure to raise numerous questions about the preparedness of your security agencies. I bet ISI is laughing its *** off behind the scenes because this is beyond embarrassing at this point.



is that the reason u run to US ..??


----------



## Spectre

Oscar said:


> Depends on which elements of the security forces are we referring to?
> Lets assume the likeliest scenario that these were elements supported by an anti-India group in Pakistan which may or may not have certain independent or disgruntled ISI handlers involved. What they have achieved is essentially exposed a gaping hole in India's security.. the best case scenario is capture to show where and who it was but what if it is found that these men were able to subvert elements in Indian agencies to achieve this. Would that agency not do its best to avoid massive investigation and embarrassment?



As usual you raise penetrating points. In such scenarios however it is useful to apply Occam's Razor _The simplest explanation is usually the correct one.
_
The efficacy of this attack makes it clear that the terrorists came well prepared not only in terms of training and hardware but also in terms of intelligence such as detailed layout, response times, Indian Response Tactics etc.

As for the rest we can speculate endlessly about why is it taking so much time to give an all clear however it is unlikely we would get a detailed and accurate answer regarding this from GoI. We can expect a whitewashed version of the events transpired. However it would be safe to assume the that Indian forces desperately want to capture atleast one of the chaps involved alive as they have very obviously exposed gaping holes in Indian Security Apparatus leading to what can now be accurately called a fiasco.

As for subversion, Espionage and some kind of a handshake deal b/w hawks to derail the process - well we will never know.

The other thing I am sure of that is not an sanctioned operation from either side - such things usually have certain kind of cleanliness oor sharpness associated with them. There is never so much confusion over prolonged period and the desired message is usually put across quite quickly as in Mumbai Attacks, Peshawar Attacks, 9/11 etc - the actual operation could take some time but the destruction or objective is quickly known.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon4

Oscar said:


> As for the peace process, two men trying to fight hawks on both sides is impossible unless both are popular and willing to brave any opposition to make it happen. I dont see it in either side.


Guess you are not aware, the impromptu meeting/hug which took place between Nawaz and Modi few days back was appreciated by both the opposition as well as the so called hardliners, RSS on this side. Not sure about the other side... actually i know.


----------



## Stealth

Ajit Doval sahab ko kaho kay apnay banday marwaana bandh karay aur insaan ka putar banay...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Johny D

we must ensure Pakistani defense ppl pay the heaviest price for this coward misadventure!


----------



## MadDog

Extremely abysmal performance by indian forces, 3 days into the attack , still couldnt clear it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD

JD_In said:


> we must ensure Pakistani defense ppl pay the heaviest price for this coward misadventure!


We know you are not gonna play cricket with us anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

Gamer-X said:


> We know you are not gonna play cricket with us anymore


No, we are gonna play with you but not just cricket.


----------



## Johny D

Gamer-X said:


> We know you are not gonna play cricket with us anymore


there are various avenues with Indian security system to take revenge based on the severity of offence....sometimes, you wont know or realize, but you are actually punished for your sins !


----------



## Dazzler

litefire said:


> No, we are gonna play with you but not just cricket.



That's not very gentlemanly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

AyanRay said:


> First we have to put our own house in order.
> How did the terrorists managed to slip in? Remember Punjab border is the favourate route for heroine smugglers from across the border and they do so with full support of the corrupt politicians and police. The terrorists also use that same route. That needs to be stooped.



BSF has caught many smugglers from Punjab sector.

Area around River Ravi is needed to be fenced.


----------



## Grevion

Dazzler said:


> That's not very gentlemanly..


I know and I am not very proud of it. But sometime you just had to do what you don't want to do.


----------



## rockstar08

Oscar said:


> Your ID means jack shit to me. Get that in your head.



Itna Gussa kyun janab ? kheriat tu hai ?


----------



## Dazzler

litefire said:


> I know and I am not very proud of it. But sometime you just had to do what you don't want to do.



Doing something without a shred of evidence in hand is not a wise thing to do. It will lead you to regret your decision afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Dragon4 said:


> Guess you are not aware, the impromptu meeting/hug which took place between Nawaz and Modi few days back was appreciated by both the opposition as well as the so called hardliners, RSS on this side. Not sure about the other side... actually i know.


Pretty appreciated here as well. Even in the military circles. 

BUT,

Would someone like Hafiz Saeed whose whole lifestyle and income is based on anti-India rhetoric and activities appreciate it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

litefire said:


> No, we are gonna play with you but not just cricket.



kabbadi khel lena yaaar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaonalpha

Has the operation ended. Or are the terrorists still banging the Indian forces.


----------



## maxpayne

SUDIP said:


> View attachment 284599
> 
> 
> So this pic is from here
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615983266223362048
> When ur lunacy achieves the peak u behave like a dork !!!!!!
> this one applies to our neighbors and some indian media house..


Are these people dead? I dont see blood or bullet marks???


----------



## Dazzler

kaonalpha said:


> Has the operation ended. Or are the terrorists still banging the Indian forces.


I m afraid things r silent but the area still not declared as cleared just yet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Oscar said:


> Depends on which elements of the security forces are we referring to?
> Lets assume the likeliest scenario that these were elements supported by an anti-India group in Pakistan which may or may not have certain independent or disgruntled ISI handlers involved. What they have achieved is essentially exposed a gaping hole in India's security.. the best case scenario is capture to show where and who it was but what if it is found that these men were able to subvert elements in Indian agencies to achieve this. Would that agency not do its best to avoid massive investigation and embarrassment?



As per them, gunman is cornered and also he is heavily armed and forces wanted to capture him alive. So as the attackers stormed the base, was definitely to do maximum damage rather to have vegetable & roti and talk to mama and with heavy weaponry, still couldn't damage the crafts etc. Too many contradictory statements.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dazzler said:


> I m afraid things r silent but the area still not declared as cleared just yet



Today is the 3rd day (12:17).. And they can't clear an AB... It all looks like a false flag operation...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## omega supremme

kaonalpha said:


> Has the operation ended. Or are the terrorists still banging the Indian forces.




No, fighters are said to be still there and a Lt col is said to be killed. Death toll has been raised from 2 to 10 or 7


Death toll in Indian airbase attack rises to 7 troops, 4 gunmen - World - DAWN.COM


----------



## Dragon4

Oscar said:


> Pretty appreciated here as well. Even in the military circles.
> 
> BUT,
> 
> Would someone like Hafiz Saeed whose whole lifestyle and income is based on anti-India rhetoric and activities appreciate it?


Simple logic, Whatever emanates from Pakistan's soil is Pakistan's responsibility. If you cant handle it, its your fault.
Why should India give room to that excuse on the cost of its army personnels / civilians lives? 
I disagree, it was not appreciated in military circles. Pakistan's NSA was not involved in the recent meeting between both Prime Ministers, reason been given about timing issues.
Now lets be realistic, those terrorists had gps devices, possessed highly sophisticated weapons, heavily armed and were fully prepared for guerrilla warfare, you need _special_ training for that. Rest i'd leave it to you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

This time I'm happy that that the Indians are being given a run for the money. After these fortunate events the Indian armed forces can put their foot where their mouth is.



Dazzler said:


> I m afraid things r silent but the area still not declared as cleared just yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Dazzler said:


> Doing something without a shred of evidence in hand is not a wise thing to do. It will lead you to regret your decision afterwards.


Indian Intelligence already knows it and they will have evidence in the due course of further investigation but those evidence and dossiers will be discarded by Pakistan and will be insufficient as always.


----------



## Dazzler

litefire said:


> Indian Intelligence already knows it and they will have evidence in the due course of further investigation but those evidence and dossiers will be discarded by Pakistan and will be insufficient as always.



Typical media hyped mindset ain't it. Had any of your intelligence agency had any evidence, it wouldve turned into breaking news by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaonalpha

litefire said:


> Indian Intelligence already knows it and they will have evidence in the due course of further investigation but those evidence and dossiers will be discarded by Pakistan and will be insufficient as always.


Very true ! Raw agents are currently shopping in Pakistan and making the necessary arrangements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

Albatross said:


> The same influences that made your 56 incher bend on his knees and made surprise visits to Pak.


This is a juvenile assesment...why don't you start with Modi's oath ceremony??...actually it is characters like you that India and Pakistan are hostile even after 65 years of separation...so my advice grow up....It is a great move by Modi much like Oath ceremony but then what's the point of explaining here...anyways i was asking what is your power and it seems your answer is your geography...so let me reply to that part...



> If india wants to be in competition with China she needs quick and near access to Iran, af'tan and Central asia and no chabahar can give that compared to a few hundred Km ride through Pakistan.


Another childish reasoning...There is no way India can flip Pakistan-China relations in her favor..even a stupid will not say that...and Chabahar is not being invested because it is a failure....A chabahar is an alternative and much thoughtful...



> Goods dispatched from Delhi can reach Kabul in less than 12 hours while chabahar will make it 12 days along with transportation costs 10 times higher making final price non competitive this giving China upper hand.


Ever heard a concept "economies of scale"?? Not sure from where you are getting your inputs but your statistcs are exageration...anyways land route is cheapest no doubt about that...however is that available?? or is it not marred with usual volatility?? 



> *What else made Modi abandon his Pak hatred policy* ?I hope he didn't remember all of a sudden those days when he and Pak Pm Sharif were chuddy buddies in their childhood.


was there one??...once again he started his oath ceremony on a very different note, no?? People might confuse that being a tea vendor he learned his geography lesson only after he joined PM office however he is a well educated and well traveled person....just check our initiatives viz-a-viz connectivity for trade and commerce on our eastern flank..and you will see where India is heading....


----------



## Khafee

Apologies in advance. But what I fail to understand is why assets with "night vision and RWS" weren't deployed? Anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaonalpha

So far the reaction of these idiots has been .











PAKISTAN centric . So much for Pakistan phobia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Dazzler said:


> Typical media hyped mindset ain't it. Had any of your intelligence agency had any evidence, it wouldve turned into breaking news by now.


Intelligence inputs are claiming that Jaish-e-Mohammad are behind this attack which is a terror oufit based in Pakistan. But these outputs are insufficient to call them as real evidence which we will have once the investigation is concluded. 



kaonalpha said:


> Very true ! Raw agents are currently shopping in Pakistan and making the necessary arrangements.


RAW doesn't shops for evidence may be ISI does as it already shops for young lads to make them strategic assets.


----------



## SirHatesALot

Damm Aman ki Asha is giving nice results.
Die Indians Die


----------



## Dazzler

litefire said:


> Intelligence inputs are claiming that Jaish-e-Mohammad are behind this attack which is a terror oufit based in Pakistan. But these outputs are insufficient to call them as real evidence which we will have once the investigation is concluded.
> 
> 
> RAW doesn't shops for evidence may be ISI does as it already shops for young lads to make them strategic assets.


So your officials refrain from saying such things as the operation continues but your mighty media knows its jaish e Muhammad. As I expected, your mind is over infested with media hogwash.

Pray tell your IB to sneak through super secret media sources to get the most authentic insight on terror related activities from now on.


Damn these terrorists, someone tell them not to call their moms unless the job is done.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stealth

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=553979391435020







SirHatesALot said:


> Damm Aman ki Asha is giving nice results.
> Die Indians Die



Again ask your Ajit Doval especially your state who start first ever proxy war in this region and proudly accept this "Mukti Bani" after 40 years of denial mode!

No need of Die Indians die.. I've literlly great Indian friends but unlike those who all of a suddenly rather accept failure especially failed to understand own state policy, start bashing Pakistan every time...

One question, why you choose Modi ? Manmohan regime stand India on her feet but you choose modi. Modi entire campaign based on Anti-Pakistan agenda. Show me any single video of 2007 and 2013 Pakistan elections, show me any single footage of Nawaz Sharif, Imran Khan or Zardari or anyone else Anti-India election campaign.. I bet you hardly see any but I will show you many Modi campaign videos in which he was bashing Pakistan so simple your country choose him because of his ANTI PAKISTAN slogan now bear the consequences because such people just for the sake of their slogan, just in the favor of their agenda they will do what ever they want just to impose... whether kill yours or any other country citizen...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

kaonalpha said:


> So far the reaction of these idiots has been .
> View attachment 284688
> View attachment 284689
> View attachment 284690
> 
> PAKISTAN centric . So much for Pakistan phobia.









What are these jokers going to do? Deluded bhartis Lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Atlanticore

I don't understand why it is taking too long to clear the Air base. Are Indian Authorities serving them with some pleasantries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

bloo said:


> Uh Huh you are fooling no one son, its worse actually those 32+ rebellions have not killed as many innocent people as 2 armed rebellions in Pakistan.
> We do have better security,. Do you see terrorists blow up in populated areas every now and then in India?
> I'll tell you what you definitely are no genius, maybe you should think before you type so it doesn't make you look stupid later yeah? Airbases like in Afghanistan have been heavily fortified by the Americans more so than Indian AFBs and have been the target of attacks similar to this one. Do keep in touch with current events.
> 
> All excuses, regardless of the border regulation there have been heavy military activity in FATA the likes of which we have never seen in India.Back in 2004 PA had sent like 70-80000 soldiers to counter Al qaeda alongside US SFs, and had ur frontier corps for border security and still resulted in zarb-e azb which continues to even today.
> It is the fault of your governance and of course ur security forces in not being able to control this inflow thru ur border with Afhganistan. The crux of the matter is such a large scale incident never happens in India. Fact.
> 
> I tried sticking to the topic but my comments got deleted. Apparently truth is just to bitter to swallow, who knew?
> 
> So here's the thing Pakistanis can believe a far fetched scheme about Indians attacking Indians to defame the "unadulterated" image of Pakistan but even the thought of the obvious reason is completely unacceptable, even if the last 60 years of their history says otherwise.


dude! I agreed that you have mumbo jumbo security... Why you don't stop crying and get a life??


----------



## Irfan Baloch

*Attack on Pathankot air force base*

WHILE Pakistan-India ties are necessarily about a great deal more than terrorism, the latter is perhaps the one threat that can derail the relationship yet again.

It is too early to know the facts about what transpired at an Indian air force base in Pathankot but already some challenges — and opportunities for broadening and deepening anti-terrorism efforts — can be identified.

*Firstly, the Pakistani government has done the right thing in quickly and unequivocally condemning the terror attack and offering its cooperation to India.*

Having suffered grievously from militant violence and having resolved to fight militancy in all its forms, Pakistan should rightly offer its support to any state confronting terror threats. *It is a welcome change that Pakistan now officially and directly condemns terrorist attacks regionally and internationally and offers its assistance where necessary.*

The years of ambivalence appear to have been left behind.

*Yet, the challenges are formidable. The hostile reaction by much of the Indian media to the alleged involvement of Pakistanis in the attack even before the barest facts could be established underlines just how difficult peacemaking will be.*

*Courageously, however, the Indian government has appeared to resist media and hawkish pressure and declined to go into attack mode against Pakistan. It is all too easy to reap political capital in the midst of a major terrorist attack by targeting perceived external enemies.*

*The preferable approach — one that hopefully the Indian government will continue to adopt in the days ahead — would be to quickly establish the facts. If no involvement of Pakistani nationals is found, the information should be shared with the Indian public.*

*If Pakistani nationals are found to be involved in the attack, the information should be shared with Pakistani authorities as quickly as possible — and reciprocal steps should be taken here. To thwart the political motives of terrorists, a sensible, cooperative approach by both governments should be key.

Inside Pakistan, there needs to be some reflection. Has Pakistan’s inability to deal adequately with India’s concerns about the 2008 Mumbai attacks caused cynicism about Pakistani intentions and led to Indians being automatically suspicious of Pakistan whenever a terrorist attack occurs in their country?

If so, does that not harm Pakistan’s own interests? There is still too much defensiveness about the terrorism threat on the Pakistani side — perhaps less so in the political government, but certainly in the military-led security establishment.*

*There is no conceivable gain that Pakistan can make through terrorism when it comes to key disputes and issues with India. Not only is that abundantly clear outside the state apparatus, a generation of senior officials, both military and civilian, have publicly and privately acknowledged and accepted that.*

If that is indeed the case, then Pakistan ought to lead confidently on the regional terrorist threat. No one — at least no one credible — can accuse the Pakistani state of not wanting to or failing to fight the banned TTP today. The day must come when the same can be said for all terror threats, internally, regionally and internationally.

_Published in Dawn, January 4th, 2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Is the base now cleared if yes will India now start a war against Pakistan ^^ ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

Ulla said:


> Is the base now cleared if yes will India now start a war against Pakistan ^^ ?



They could always respond by attacking more Pakistani bases through proxy forces like in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Is the operation over....or will it continue during the week?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Rest in peace Soldiers. Its only due to your supreme sacrifices India could avert what could have become our own PNS MEHRAN. Salute to you. On the positive side, no stratic assets were lost in the attack.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Oldman1 said:


> They could always respond by attacking more Pakistani bases through proxy forces like in the past.



Respond? Did Pakistan finger em for response?




SirHatesALot said:


> Damm Aman ki Asha is giving nice results.
> Die Indians Die



I don't know what the actually fk you are talking about... But amen lol.



Donatello said:


> Is the operation over....or will it continue during the week?



Tea break..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Expected to end before next weekend....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Respond? Did Pakistan finger em for response?



Are you saying Pakistan has never blamed India for past attacks on its bases?


----------



## Inception-06

Oldman1 said:


> Are you saying Pakistan has never blamed India for past attacks on its bases?




Off Topic my friend, question was is the operation over or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Ulla said:


> Off Topic my friend, question was is the operation overe or not ?



Who knows?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The operation isnt just the airbase, that is probably done, but the whole area around it. Helis and troops are combing villages, residential areas.


----------



## Inception-06

Water Car Engineer said:


> The operation isnt just the airbase, that is probably done, but the whole area around it. Helis and troops are combing villages, residential areas.




wooow 2 foxes and the wolf pack is still hunting them !


----------



## desimorty

> he's saying that blame will fall on pakistani lap, if I'm not wrong
> 
> Source: Indian Air Base at Pathankot under attack by gunmen.


Its suppose to. The interest that be want to derail the bigger picture and vision.
Any visit or retaliation because Modi showed up in Pakistan?
BJP will loose support if they don't respond and handle the situation and emotions that are boiling.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683826597468569600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683812854131208194
Om Namoh Namah!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683829375683305472


----------



## thrilainmanila

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683826597468569600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683812854131208194
> Om Namoh Namah!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683829375683305472



This is unbelievable with a security force of almost 5 million, you still have terrorists roaming around an airforce base on the 3rd night? Its unbelievable. I don't believe in conspiracy theories at all. but this doesn't make any sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Oldman1 said:


> Are you saying Pakistan has never blamed India for past attacks on its bases?


Nope.. But yes we do believe that Indians support terrorism in Pak.



thrilainmanila said:


> This is unbelievable with a security force of almost 5 million, you still have terrorists roaming around an airforce base on the 3rd night? Its unbelievable. I don't believe in conspiracy theories at all. but this doesn't make any sense.



3 days damn.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683834373431414784


----------



## IndoUS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. But yes we do believe that Indians support terrorism in Pak.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days damn.


Are you serious your military gave made a interview where they showcased weapons that they said were from India, which later turned out that India doesn't even make or buys.



thrilainmanila said:


> This is unbelievable with a security force of almost 5 million, you still have terrorists roaming around an airforce base on the 3rd night? Its unbelievable. I don't believe in conspiracy theories at all. but this doesn't make any sense.


They are combing the area they can't just rush in men which might result in more losses, since there is a chance the terrorists would escape into the technical area considering so far they have been cordoned off to domestic section of the base. They don't want then getting access to the technical area.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

This may very well happen, but will lead to nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683835776640008192


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoUS said:


> Are you serious your military gave made a interview where they showcased weapons that they said were from India, which later turned out that India doesn't even make or buys.



Ammunition,medicine,explosives etc... Of Indian origin have been seized several times...They couldn't find fake oversized NICs,Iranian washing powder "PAK" or passports etc or spy pigeons,camels and planets like India though.



Ankit Kumar said:


> This may very well happen, but will lead to nothing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683835776640008192


Are you quoting that Chutiya from d-i? the forum filled with fuking degenerate shyt stains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ammunition,medicine,explosives etc... Of Indian origin have been seized several times...They couldn't find fake oversized NICs,Iranian washing powder "PAK" or passports etc or spy pigeons,camels and planets like India though.


Correction they only found medicine which Pakistan already buys in bulk from India and is readily available in Pakistani Pharmacies. The guns and ammunition shown are not even made in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Why the hell are they crying. Are we using American aircrafts to force them in talks?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683835694909919235


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoUS said:


> Correction they only found medicine which Pakistan already buys in bulk from India and is readily available in Pakistani Pharmacies. The guns and ammunition shown are not even made in India.


Indian medicine is banned in Pakistan.. Smuggled med (if found can get you some jail time and a hefty fine)... Explosives,ammo,arrested terrorists, etc are common knowledge... That's why even Chuck Heagal accepted that ... And the issue was raised with your govt... A country that has supported terrorism and violence in all its neighbouring states.. Pak,Sri Lanka,Maldives and Nepal will attest to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indian medicine is banned in Pakistan.. Smuggled med (if found can get you some jail time and a hefty fine)... Explosives,anmoniri


There was an entire thread on this where it was debunked. In one of the earlier pages of this thread @Water Car Engineer even posted the video of it.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Meanwhile 2 deaths more due to earthquake in north east India. Its trying times for us.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683837903009533953


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoUS said:


> There was an entire thread on this where it was debunked. In one of the earlier pages of this thread @Water Car Engineer even posted the video of it.



How cute .. Why don't you tag 2 more..



Ankit Kumar said:


> Meanwhile 2 deaths more due to earthquake in north east India. Its trying times for us.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683837903009533953



Did you recover their passports and the routes even before the conclusion of the (probably week long) operation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How cute .. Why don't you tag 2 more..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you recover their passports and the routes even before the conclusion of the (probably week long) operation..


And what is wrong with that he posted a video about the issue we are talking about, in this same thread.


----------



## noksss

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. But yes we do believe that Indians support terrorism in Pak.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days damn.



There was no fight on Saturday post evening when it was considered the operation is over . And then on Sunday the combing operation was started and then around noon 1 PM there was firing from 2 more terrorist
when the operation has to be restarted so till now technically its not 3 days of engagement but 1.5 days . And yes the combing operation will take its own time as this a 14 KM base


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683839625778053120


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indian medicine is banned in Pakistan.. Smuggled med (if found can get you some jail time and a hefty fine)... *Explosives,ammo,arrested terrorists, etc are common knowledge... *That's why even Chuck Heagal accepted that ... And the issue was raised with your govt... A country that has supported terrorism and violence in all its neighbouring states.. Pak,Sri Lanka,Maldives and Nepal will attest to that.




What do you mean common knowledge. I've seen the "Indian" made weapons and ammo, none are made in India.






RPG rounds, G3 and ammo, AKs, PKMs, it's a hilarious lie to the Pakistani public.










Indian-made guns among heavy weapons seized during Khyber Agency raid -
FC seizes cache of arms, ammunition in Khyber Agency | English News | Pakistan News | Latest News | Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

noksss said:


> There was no fight on Saturday post evening when it was considered the operation is over . And then on Sunday the combing operation was started and then around noon 1 PM there was firing from 2 more terrorist
> when the operation has to be restarted so till now technically its not 3 days of engagement but 1.5 days . And yes the combing operation will take its own time as this a 14 KM base



That's a really retarded logic... 1.5 days.. ideologically it should have taken less than 5 hours (probably lesser)... Instead of 3 days.



Water Car Engineer said:


> What do you mean common knowledge. I've seen the "Indian" made weapons and ammo, none are made in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPG rounds, G3 and ammo, AKs, PKMs, it's a hilarious lie to the Pakistani public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian-made guns among heavy weapons seized during Khyber Agency raid -
> FC seizes cache of arms, ammunition in Khyber Agency | English News | Pakistan News | Latest News | Newspaper



Perhaps you should hear what the officer says.. He didn't even mention the origin if the weapons... Instead he talks about weapons recovered from terrorists (underground hideouts).. 

It's the media quoting Russian and Indian weapons and explosives....

Thank you .. Come again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's a really retarded logic... 1.5 days.. ideologically it should have taken less than 5 hours (probably lesser)... Instead of 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should hear what the officer says.. He didn't even mention the origin if the weapons... Instead he talks about weapons recovered from terrorists (underground hideouts)..
> 
> It's the media quoting Russian and Indian weapons and explosives....
> 
> Thank you .. Come again.



Ok genius then why you guys took 25 hrs in the PNS Mehran


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Perhaps you should hear what the officer says.. He didn't even mention the origin if the weapons... Instead he talks about weapons recovered from terrorists (underground hideouts)..
> 
> It's the media quoting Russian and Indian weapons and explosives....
> 
> Thank you .. Come again.



Who do you think the Pakistani media reporters get the info if it's Indian made weapons or not?

Indian-made weapons recovered from terrorists of airport attack

In this source, it's coming straight from your authorities.

According to DG Rangers Sindh, the arms recovered from the beleaguered site were Indian-manufactured. He added that the militants killed by law enforcers were seemingly Uzbeks.






A spokesman for paramilitary troops, Sindh Rangers, engaged in the operation, said the militants were armed with sophisticated Indian weaponry.

“It has finally been established after exhaustive examination that the enemy firearms were manufactured in India”, he claimed.

Rocket propelled grenades (RPGs), sub-machine guns ()SMGs), AK-47s, suicide vests, and rocket launchers were recovers from the terrorists.

Indian-made arms recovered from dead militants: Sindh Rangers -


----------



## IndoUS

noksss said:


> Ok genius then why you guys took 25 hrs in the PNS Mehran





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's a really retarded logic... 1.5 days.. ideologically it should have taken less than 5 hours (probably lesser)... Instead of 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should hear what the officer says.. He didn't even mention the origin if the weapons... Instead he talks about weapons recovered from terrorists (underground hideouts)..
> 
> It's the media quoting Russian and Indian weapons and explosives....
> 
> Thank you .. Come again.


Your foreign minister even touted a report infront of media and US that would show Indian involvement in terrorism in Pakistan. Which in the end turned out to have no actual material in it. There was a thread running on this too.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Does OFB make 82MM Mortars?

Indian Ordnance Factories: Weapons
Ordnance Factory Board
Ordnance Factory Board

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683843789237059584


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Who do you think the Pakistani media reporters gets the info if it's Indian made weapons or not?
> 
> Indian-made weapons recovered from terrorists of airport attack
> 
> In this source, it's coming straight from your authorities.
> 
> According to DG Rangers Sindh, the arms recovered from the beleaguered site were Indian-manufactured. He added that the militants killed by law enforcers were seemingly Uzbeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesman for paramilitary troops, Sindh Rangers, engaged in the operation, said the militants were armed with sophisticated Indian weaponry.
> 
> “It has finally been established after exhaustive examination that the enemy firearms were manufactured in India”, he claimed.
> 
> Rocket propelled grenades (RPGs), sub-machine guns ()SMGs), AK-47s, suicide vests, and rocket launchers were recovers from the terrorists.
> 
> Indian-made arms recovered from dead militants: Sindh Rangers -



So tell me if India doesn't produce or use ak's,RPGs or explosives ?
Or maybe you examined the weapon personally to know about their origin?



noksss said:


> Ok genius then why you guys took 25 hrs in the PNS Mehran



Who said it took 25 hours ? you are imagining things now!


P.S; more explosions & firing being heard ... Day 3..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *So tell me if India doesn't produce or use ak's,RPGs or explosives ?*



Are you seriously laugh? 

AK7 never went into mass production back then, Ghatak, the recent AK copy went into production a year ago.

India has been importing AK from Eastern European countries like Bulgaria.






No, India doesnt produce RPG series, but the Swedish Carl Gustavs.


Your authorities blatantly lied to your public. I have even seen a AK74u as being an Indian weapon in a video.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Does OFB make 82MM Mortars?
> 
> Indian Ordnance Factories: Weapons
> Ordnance Factory Board
> Ordnance Factory Board



Hoe would in know? Ofb isn't the only ordinance factory in India either... And even if it somehow was... Maybe it's not listed on its website... There are a million products not mentioned on POF,HIT,PAC,KSY,GIDS etc websites either yet we know that they produce them..


----------



## noksss

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So tell me if India doesn't produce or use ak's,RPGs or explosives ?
> Or maybe you examined the weapon personally to know about their origin?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it took 25 hours ? you are imagining things now!
> 
> 
> P.S; more explosions & firing being heard ... Day 3..



The attack took place on the evening of 22 May at around 20:30

At 13:00 hrs, when the operation officially ended, 18 sailors were reported to have been killed and 16 others wounded.[16] In all, it took approximately 16 hours to secure the base ..They used rocket-propelled grenades to damage and destroy several warplanes and premiere anti-submarine and marine surveillance aircraft – the US-made P-3C Orion.[14] Several multimillion-dollar aircraft were set ablaze.[


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Are you seriously laugh?
> 
> AK7 never went into mass production back then, Ghatak, the recent AK copy went into production a year ago.
> 
> India has been importing AK from Eastern European countries like Bulgaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, India doesnt produce RPG series, but the Swedish Carl Gustavs.
> 
> 
> Your authorities blatantly lied to your public. I have even seen a AK74u as being an Indian weapon in a video.



I couldn't find a 74 in the video .. Neither fund them mentioning Indian made 47s... I could only hear media reporting rifles,ammunition and explosives of Russian and Indian origin...

Maybe they were talking about AK ammunition,explosives recovered etc ... Think beyond your usual doucebagery..


----------



## H.B.

All said and done, this is a serious lapse in security. Must be thoroughly reviewed. Role of any inside help must checked carefully. Role of Punjab Police, especia


Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683843789237059584



Damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hoe would in know? *Ofb isn't the only ordinance factory in India either.*.. And even if it somehow was... Maybe it's not listed on its website... There are a million products not mentioned on POF,HIT,PAC,KSY,GIDS etc websites either yet we know that they produce them..



Do you know anything about India's defence industry? Public sector OFB factories have a complete monopoly in small arms, armored, simple ammunition, etc. manufacturing. Just like HAL has/had a monopoly in defence aerospace assembly.

Yes, it's all from OFB, designs from DRDO or license produced. RPGs, AKs, PKMs, certain mortars, etc, etc. are not made. All of which is shown, which is the hilarious part.

They know your public and reporters dont know shit, it's easy to lie. And they do it -



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I couldn't find a 74 in the video



Not in that video, in another one which I cant find now. Trust me, it was hilarious.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

noksss said:


> The attack took place on the evening of 22 May at around 20:30
> 
> At 13:00 hrs, when the operation officially ended, 18 sailors were reported to have been killed and 16 others wounded.[16] In all, it took approximately 16 hours to secure the base ..They used rocket-propelled grenades to damage and destroy several warplanes and premiere anti-submarine and marine surveillance aircraft – the US-made P-3C Orion.[14] Several multimillion-dollar aircraft were set ablaze.[



So you are quoting Wikipedia .. Which says 16 hours? 

BC .. If the same number of terrorists,armed with syicide vests and heavy weapons had entered iaf base ... Im sure India would have remained constipated for a month rather than 3 (probably will take another 3 days)..


----------



## H.B.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683839878988193792


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Does OFB make 82MM Mortars?

Indian Ordnance Factories: Weapons
Ordnance Factory Board
Ordnance Factory Board

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683847823079510017


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  19s20 seconds ago
FLASH: Gunshots heard from inside the Indian Airforce Base in #Pathankot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683852716024573952
These news walas(news channels) need to shut up. unlike ANI they are showing almost live footages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683856687694884864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AyanRay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So you are quoting Wikipedia .. Which says 16 hours?
> 
> BC .. If the same number of terrorists,armed with syicide vests and heavy weapons had entered iaf base ... Im sure India would have remained constipated for a month rather than 3 (probably will take another 3 days)..



And most of them surrendered! Isn't that odd, fidayeen attackers surrendering.



Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683856687694884864



That's something some idiots here won't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Green Angel said:


> Episodes of Terrorist attacks at Pathankot....



So can we call that school attack as " The great Saga of APS" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

See the challenges we face whole country.. very aptly described

#IndianArmy on two major jobs now - defend at #*Pathankot* & rescue at #Imphal. #Respect You are there so we are here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

At least there' everything is fine for now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683857359060381696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

There were reports of heavy smoke ov.............So can't say anything!!!!!


Oscar said:


> Yes they do if that is taken as an independent question, but the Indians on ANY online thread will rape and kill their own mothers before they can see a single positive about Pakistan. Regardless, the attacks do not seem to be sanctioned by either state's agencies.




Three strike policy is also for senior moderators!!!!!!


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683859748395982849


----------



## noksss

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So you are quoting Wikipedia .. Which says 16 hours?
> 
> BC .. If the same number of terrorists,armed with syicide vests and heavy weapons had entered iaf base ... Im sure India would have remained constipated for a month rather than 3 (probably will take another 3 days)..



No one knows the no of terrorist except what media is reporting but as per the info there are 2 groups of terrorists, armed with suicide vests have entered iaf base the NSG Causality on IED describes the fact and despite being in heavy number and having suicide vest they haven't done any damage to assets and for you guys some terrorist managed to escape as well.



Ankit Kumar said:


> At least there' everything is fine for now
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683857359060381696



Whats written can you explain? and any update on when the ops will be over


----------



## Ankit Kumar

It says everyone is safe now , the attackers were repelled last night. No further info.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683861442639065088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683862350785462273


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Some points by Ex IA/IAF ppl *

Major General (retired) Satbir Singh

How can this operation, he asked, be called a professional operation when the terrorists managed to come 25 km inside near the area where we have vital air assets and seven people were killed in 36 hours and 20 seriously injured. 
"It means our intelligence agencies are not working at all. There is no co-ordination. There is no actionable intelligence,”
"The responsibility of the IB does not stop after merely issuing alerts. Its responsibility is to ensure that actionable intelligence goes all over. 
And mind you, I am not isolating military when I said it was the failure of all intelligence and executing agencies. The entire system has failed.”

Air Vice Marshal (retired) Kapil Kak

"You (the government) had specific inputs 24 hours in advance that Punjab is going to be struck, why was security of vital installations was not beefed up? 
You did not coordinate well enough to prevent terrorists from getting inside the airbase. 
You got 24 hours. It takes only six hours to deploy a battalion around the perimeter. 
Had they been deployed in time, the terrorists would have never dared to climb the wall and cross the concertina wire and get inside.
 Had there been action in time, seven lives would have been saved,”
"Where were the police? They knew the last position. So, the police and decision making at the highest level were below par because they had all the time, security forces to decide to protect the airbase. 
There could have been three-layer security. 
This is a disaster at the strategic level,” 
The fact is the IAF and the NSG lost their one officer each. Four DSC guards were apparently gunned down in their mess and one DSC jawan was killed after he killed a terrorist. 
_
@ranjeet :Seems India Today picture was correct. The Ex IAF person also talked about the same mess/langar as depicted in this. Pasting it here again_








*AVM Kak Said, "The Pakistan Army or the ISI do not have a hand in this incident. Though it goes against the grains of public opinion in India, but I say it very openly and with firmness. I don't say it in psychological or instinctive terms but in analytical term,”*
@Khafee @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Levina @deckingraj @Ankit Kumar @others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Kiya drama hai its 2 days already ?


----------



## mpk1988

It's a complex political situation. It could be a war of tussle between the Civilian govt, Military, ISI and independent terrorist groups. The military backing paved way for civilian talks recently. Raheel sharif also wants to be the one who brought peace and stability to Pakistan. The ISI could have seen this as a threat and also previous strategic partners and terrorist outfits like Jaish, Let etc. Peace may not suit these elements.

It's an intricate power struggle within Pak establishment that would decide whether the peace process may move forward or not. If the civilian govt (Nawaz and Co) and the military (Raheel and Co) find an effective way to deal with this, it would be great. We cannot totally discount rogue elements in these too, like anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683864545505349633


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. But yes we do believe that Indians support terrorism in Pak.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days damn.


3 days? Wow it's not even a Mumbai terror attack scale. Kya drama banare hai?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683865858003828736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683866513233686529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683867384306733057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683867992237584384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

IMHO
The party responsible has chiefly 3 issues

It does not want India -Pakistan relationship normalized under any pretense
Its not home grown or under any State Agencies control of either country. Especially since as per my understanding it seems Nawaz Sharif, Raheel Sharif and Narendra Modi all are under some mutual geo political pressure (read USA, China, Russia etc) to have a peace engagement. Thus the parties (GOI, GOP, RAW, ISI, PA etc) will not act out of turn and against respective senior management directives.
The attackers also tried attacking Indian Consulate in Afghanistan ydy night. Now this opens a new frontier. Someone does not want India Afghanistan relationship also

So logically who could benefit the most from such a attack
1. Fringe elements within respective nations or intelligence agencies? Difficult but if found they know their lives are over as they have gone against their own command.. no false flag ops for sure. 

2. Terror elements who want to make a comeback like say HAfiz Saeed or Masood Azhar.. - Possible but desperation seems a bit out of sync. Mr Saeed also likes to take quick accolades and would have announced like we made Indian army suffer in pathankot. The lack of any statement indicates its not his doing. Surely he may be on his way to secured hiding.

3. ISIS? Again they like propaganda and publishing claims.. Not seen

4. Taliban? Pathankot helos were shifted to Afghanistan if i am correct.. was it a revenge attack for that? Does Taliban have enough to come cross Pakistan and execute this mission? A line of thought can be discussed further

5. Kashmiri freedom fighters? Ruled out.. They always wanted India Pakistan talks. They can say IA issues but they dont attack outside J&K. nor to Airbases.. Freedom struggle outside J&K rules them out

Can there be elements who gain a lot if India Pakistan and India Afghanistan basically all 3 are not having a good cordial relations.. 
Can folks here post some more on this.. Also on Taliban angle..


----------



## Zarvan

*#PathankotAttack: Highly trained commandos fail to kill all the terrorists*
Sources said the Army launched a final assault to neutralise two terrorists who were still alive and were engaging the security forces by firing shots. Heavy fire exchange took place between the terrorists and the forces till evening. 





Manjeet Sehgal 
Pathankot, January 4, 2016 | Posted by Bihu Ray | UPDATED 09:39 IST









The battery of commandoes and security forces - which was pressed into service to neutralise the terrorists - who struck Pathankot Air Force station in the wee hours on Saturday - failed to kill all the terrorists even after a 48 hour-long combing and search operation. The Air Force and other security personnel continued the operation throughout Saturday night. Locals said they were scared when the attack helicopters which continuously hovered over the Air Force Station and flashed flood lights on the Air Force Station at midnight. The search and combing operation gained momentum after sunrise.

A grenade blast was heard at 9 am when the bomb disposal squad was busy diffusing the arms. One IED went off when the commandoes were handling the body of a slain terrorist. One senior army officer was killed and four others were Injured in the blast. "Four terrorists have been killed during the operation which is still on and will continue till we are sure that there are no more intruders at the Air Force station. Seven people have been martyred, one Garud, five DSC jawans and one NSG," AOC Pathankot JS Dhamoon said. Sources said the Army launched a final assault to neutralise two terrorists who were still alive and were engaging the security forces by firing shots. Heavy fire exchange took place between the terrorists and the forces till evening.

The commandoes even blew up a portion of the Army canteen where the terrorists took position and attacked the security personnel. The terrorists continued to exchange fire even after the canteen was blown. A thick black smoke cloud appeared from the centre of the station after the building was blown by the commandoes to kill the terrorists.


The National Investigation Agency (NIA), mandated to probe terror cases, will register a case on Monday to probe the conspiracy of Pakistan-based terrorist group, believed to be Jaish-e-Mohammed, behind the strike at the IAF base in Pathankot in Punjab.

A team of NIA was at the spot on Saturday as per the standard operating procedure and on Sunday the Government decided to hand over the case to the NIA after taking concurrence from the Punjab government, official sources said. The mandate of the NIA probe will include entry of the militants into India, killing of a taxi driver Ikagar Singh, kidnapping of Superintendent of Police-rank officer of Punjab Police, who was later released and entry into the IAF campus, the sources said. They said the investigators will also try and ascertain the conspiracy that was hatched on the Pakistani soil by the terrorists and if possible find out the state and non-state actors in that country.
*
#PathankotAttack: Highly trained commandos fail to kill all the terrorists : Mail Today, News - India Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

BTW update from Afghanistan

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Final assault by Afghan forces underway in Afghan city Mazar-i-Sharif.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683868522070413312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack: India wants strong action against JeM within 72 hours*
New Delhi: The Indian government is likely to raise the issue of the Pathankot terror attack with the Pakistani government on Monday.
As per reports, India is likely to Pakistan to take tough action against terror group Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM), which is widely believed to have orchestrated the attack.



As per sources, the Indian side is expecting a response from the Pakistani establishment against JeM within 72 hours.

During today's meeting, India will reportedly press Pakistan to act on the intelligence inputs and the evidence gathered against the terror group.

The Indian side is likely to tell Pakistan in clear terms to raid these groups and wants the military court to act against them. The investigating officials have recovered a note that points to the JeM role in the attack.

The future of the Foreign Secretary level talks now depends on Pakistan's action JeM. India is likely to inform Pakistan that terror and talks can't go further without action on these groups.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi yesterday chaired a high-level meeting with National Security Advisor Ajit Doval, Foreign Secretary Jai Shankar and other top officials to take stock of the Pathankot attack.

External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj also yesterday met two former foreign secretaries and five former envoys to Pakistan as the government sought wider consultation over its policy towards Pakistan in the wake of the terror attack on the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot that claimed 13 lives, including those of seven Indian security personnel.

Sushma Swaraj met Shiv Shankar Menon, former foreign secretary and national security adviser; Shyam Saran, former foreign secretary; Satinder Lambah, former envoy to Pakistan and former special envoy to the prime minister who conducted back channel talks with Pakistan; and four former envoys to Pakistan, T.C.A. Raghavan, Sharad Sabharwal, Satyabrata Pal and G. Parthasarathy.
Pathankot terror attack: India wants strong action against JeM within 72 hours | Zee News




*Day 3: Combing operation resumes at Pathankot air base; heavy firing under way*


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683870380327501824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Some points by Ex IA/IAF ppl *
> 
> Major General (retired) Satbir Singh
> 
> How can this operation, he asked, be called a professional operation when the terrorists managed to come 25 km inside near the area where we have vital air assets and seven people were killed in 36 hours and 20 seriously injured.
> "It means our intelligence agencies are not working at all. There is no co-ordination. There is no actionable intelligence,”
> "The responsibility of the IB does not stop after merely issuing alerts. Its responsibility is to ensure that actionable intelligence goes all over.
> And mind you, I am not isolating military when I said it was the failure of all intelligence and executing agencies. The entire system has failed.”
> 
> Air Vice Marshal (retired) Kapil Kak
> 
> "You (the government) had specific inputs 24 hours in advance that Punjab is going to be struck, why was security of vital installations was not beefed up?
> You did not coordinate well enough to prevent terrorists from getting inside the airbase.
> You got 24 hours. It takes only six hours to deploy a battalion around the perimeter.
> Had they been deployed in time, the terrorists would have never dared to climb the wall and cross the concertina wire and get inside.
> Had there been action in time, seven lives would have been saved,”
> "Where were the police? They knew the last position. So, the police and decision making at the highest level were below par because they had all the time, security forces to decide to protect the airbase.
> There could have been three-layer security.
> This is a disaster at the strategic level,”
> The fact is the IAF and the NSG lost their one officer each. Four DSC guards were apparently gunned down in their mess and one DSC jawan was killed after he killed a terrorist.
> _
> @ranjeet :Seems India Today picture was correct. The Ex IAF person also talked about the same mess/langar as depicted in this. Pasting it here again_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AVM Kak Said, "The Pakistan Army or the ISI do not have a hand in this incident. Though it goes against the grains of public opinion in India, but I say it very openly and with firmness. I don't say it in psychological or instinctive terms but in analytical term,”*
> @Khafee @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Levina @deckingraj @Ankit Kumar @others



Intelligence agencies had got a very vague information. They had no idea whether it would be army cantt or Air Force station that would be attacked. Even if they had alerted entire Punjab this attack would have happened. 
I strongly believe that our agencies were able to thawrt a massacre. 
And despite being called the best agencies CIA and FBI could not prevent 9/11 remember??

The only thing that disturbs is the kidnapping of SP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Fresh firing at Pathankot air base; Army deploys reinforcements in area*
Fresh firing has been reported at the Pathankot Air Force base with more terrorists suspected to be holed up in the area. Reinforcements have been sent to the area of operation.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi landed in the national capital on Sunday evening, and directly went into a huddle with senior officials including National Security Adviser Ajit Doval, Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar and others to discuss the terror strike. More...

Forty hours into the operation against the terrorists who stormed the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot, investigating agencies have not yet made any significant recoveries that could give a clue to their identity or the route they took to enter India
*Identity of terrorists still unclear*

Pathankot attack: Identity of terrorists still unclear - The Hindu

Forty hours into the operation against the terrorists who stormed the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot, investigating agencies have not yet made any significant recoveries that could give a clue to their identity or the route they took to enter India.

A top intelligence officer told _The Hindu_ they were not sure whether the terrorists belonged to Pakistan-based Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM). Their initial presumption was based on a piece of paper recovered from SP Salwinder Singh’s vehicle, which was snatched by the terrorists and abandoned later. “It is all a presumption till now that they belonged to JeM. We have not recovered any GPS sets yet that could have given clues about their location. It could be LeT as well… we don’t know yet,” said the intelligence official.

All operations to retrieve some kind of identification from the slain terrorists were suspended after NSG commando Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan died while handling a body. A senior official said a grenade, hidden in the terrorist’s shirt pocket, exploded when the Lt. Col tried to drag the body to another location, a standard drill in such cases. A team of the National Investigation Agency, which has been camping in Pathankot for the past two-days, has not made any recoveries as the operation was still on.

A senior government official said the Border Security Force (BSF) had scanned footages from the surveillance cameras installed along Punjab’s and Jammu’s border with Pakistan. “There has been no breach along the fences…. For the past three days, we have also checked the border areas for some kind of tunnel, but haven’t found anything yet,” the official said.

He said the BSF sent out teams to different locations near the Pakistan border, from the two places where the slain taxi driver’s and SP Salwinder Singh’s vehicles were found abandoned by the terrorists, but failed to trace the route the intruders could have possibly taken.

Another official said the terrorists stagger themselves in groups during fidayeen attacks and wait for an opportune moment, when a number of security personnel have assembled to clear up the area, to strike. This was done, he said, to inflict maximum casualties.

Keywords: Pathankot attack, Pathankot Air Force base attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Levina said:


> One of the news agency claimed that the surviving terrorist is cornered.
> So I guess there are more.


Let me tell you Me Punjab police less prepared for such attacks 

Secondly the intel of terrorist were very accurate only a intelligence agencies Can provide you such accurate intel about indian military installation 

Thirdly terrorist cannot cross such heavly guarded border without being noticed Or with help of Pak rangers

So I have to disagree with @PARIKRAMA that ISI is not in the part of this attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

The uneventful drive back from a religious shrine on Friday evening didn’t take much time to turn into a nightmare for Madan Gopal, one of the three abducted by the terrorists who stormed the Pathankot air base on Saturday morning.

Mr. Gopal, the cook of former Gurdaspur Superintendent of Police Salvinder Singh, spoke to _The Hindu_ at his residence on Sunday morning as fighting continued a few kilometres away between the security forces and terrorists, almost 35 hours after the terrorists stormed the forward base of the Indian Air Force.

Mr. Gopal, Mr. Singh and the latter's jeweller friend, Rajesh Verma, were abducted on Thursday late night. And on Friday early morning, at around 2 a.m., Mr. Gopal and Mr. Singh were freed.

_Mr. Gopal alleged that not only was the vital information he shared with the police immediately after he was freed ignored but also he was brutally tortured by the Punjab Police.

On their way from Pathankot to Gurdaspur, the ordeal of the trio started at Kolian area where Mr. Gopal and others were signalled to stop by five men dressed in Army fatigues and carrying assault rifles. They already had another vehicle which they had obtained after murdering a taxi driver.

It was nearly midnight and they were on a isolated stretch when the uniformed men stopped them.

"Mr. Verma was driving the SUV with Mr. Singh sitting next to him while I was in the middle passenger seat. In a flash, we were overpowered with Mr. Verma being the first one to be forcefully evicted and stuffed inside the boot," said Mr. Gopal.

"They dragged Mr. Singh out of the car and sandwiched him between the front and middle seats, something they did to me as well. Two of them sat on us after tying up our limbs, taping our eyes and gagging our mouths," he added._

Two of the attackers then sat over the duo. Mr. Gopal recalled the attackers talking to each other but is fairly certain that the language used by most of them "wasn't Punjabi".

"Only one of them uttered few words in broken Punjabi, which is why I could not comprehend much. The other familiar words I heard were _Asalam Alaikum_. From the voices, I could sense they were young men," said Mr. Gopal.

Neither Mr. Gopal nor Mr. Singh (in his purported disclosure to the police) could remember the routes they were driven on in the hijacked car but it was a dense forest close to the base where they were eventually dumped. The assailants drove away with Mr. Verma still inside the boot.

Mr. Gopal then heard his senior's voice: "Madan let's try and get out of this forest." It was Mr. Singh who managed to free himself first and he freed Mr. Gopal.

"The darkness, dense bushes and tall grasses made it extremely difficult for us to navigate out of the forest. When we eventually did, after walking for two hours and even encountering a canal, we were in a village," said Mr. Gopal.

Villagers helped Mr. Singh to contact his seniors. "He called up Gurdaspur SSP Gurpreet Singh and told him that those who had kidnapped us could be militants," recounted Mr. Gopal.

He added that his hope of police rushing him to safety was immediately dashed when they were taken to the Sadar police station in Pathankot.

"I was repeatedly assaulted even as I kept insisting that whatever I had told them was true. My fears were proved right when the base was attacked but the local police as well as some intelligence officers kept torturing me even after the gun battle started. This is all I get after serving this force for 40 years," said Mr. Gopal, a Class IV staff of Punjab Police, who got an extension after retiring last year.

Punjab DGP and SSP Pathankot were unavailable for comment, despite repeated attempts by _The Hindu_.

m.thehindu.com/news/national/exclusive-police-tortured-key-pathankot-terror-witness/article8061330.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

cerberus said:


> Let me tell you Me Punjab police less prepared for such attacks
> 
> Secondly the intel of terrorist were very accurate only a intelligence agencies Can provide you such accurate intel about indian military installation
> 
> Thirdly terrorist cannot cross such heavly guarded border without being noticed Or with help of Pak rangers
> 
> So I have to disagree with @PARIKRAMA that ISI is not in the part of this attack


How you got confirmation they cross the border have any proof ? don't talk baseless allegation. check the facts then post. Your BSF always sleeping while terrorists cross the border ? Is India banana republic can't guard its fenced border, anybody can cross the border and attack heavily guarded airbase despite intel info of the attack. Is Pakistan responsible to guard your national assets ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Levina said:


> Intelligence agencies had got a very vague information. They had no idea whether it would be army cantt or Air Force station that would be attacked. Even if they had alerted entire Punjab this attack would have happened.
> I strongly believe that our agencies were able to thawrt a massacre.
> And despite being called the best agencies CIA and FBI could not prevent 9/11 remember??
> 
> The only thing that disturbs is the kidnapping of SP.



The thing which should concern us the most are:

1. Penetration of subversive elements and foreign assetss within Security Apparatus leading to leakages. Such an attack is not possible without detailed insider information. I have been to Air-forces bases and let me just say it is not easy to attack them and survive their for multiple days unless you know the vulnerabilities and layout. 

2. Re-assess the training and tactics manual - such protracted affairs lasting three days have detrimental effect on National Moral and further embolden the terrorists. 

3. Re-assess the counter terrorism operations - If there are frequent infiltration from the same source then steps need to be taken to close the gaps in physical infrastructure. We are in state of war - make no mistake, this attack and others are a reminder about the ease with which terrorists operate. We sadly over-estimated our capabilities. The first step towards correction is acceptance of the problem. 

4. Re-asses strategic policy towards Pakistan - Even though the attack may not be sanctioned it is but obvious there is still ample support from elements within establishment. We have to adjust to the fact that GoP is not in full control and take measures accordingly with respect to hitting these bast@rds where they hurt. We have to extract a cost - otherwise these waves would keep coming. US for all it's fault has managed to prevent another attack on it's soil after 9/11. Now I understand US does not have Pakistan as it's neighbor but it does have Mexico where similar drug lords operate who infringe on US soil as per will, but DEA and CIA have been smart enough to subvert them. 

5. Surveillance - India sadly needs to invest the Billions in surveillance capabilities in form of extensive CCTV coverage, NSA type data gathering and analysis. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

cerberus said:


> hirdly terrorist cannot cross such *heavly guarded* border without being noticed Or with help of Pak rangers


The issue is just that.
I had earlier mentioned it on this thread that out of the 553km long border that Punjab has, about 441km is unfenced due to riverine terrain, with just 178 border posts.
This attack could have been prevented had the (local) authorities been a little more alert. Punjab border is notorious for drug dealers. Albeit, I can see good amount of preparedness on IA and IAF's part, and ergo today we can proudly claim that our assets are safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

MaarKhoor said:


> How you got confirmation they cross the border have any proof ? don't talk baseless allegation. check the facts then post.


Gps devices that have recovered from terrorist..

Secondly Even in last attack we recovered Gps that was of US orgin Americans has also has been taken into notice Last time 

Intel was generated prior two day before the attack 
Our assets in your establishment notified us prior to the attack that's how intel is generated.


----------



## Parul

Punjab Police did what it's best at - Ignored the evidence and consequence + Tortured the eye witness. One has to admit that thier has been serious security lapses even the retired Army Personnels are saying this.



cerberus said:


> *Let me tell you Me Punjab police less prepared for such attacks*
> 
> Secondly the intel of terrorist were very accurate only a intelligence agencies Can provide you such accurate intel about indian military installation
> 
> Thirdly terrorist cannot cross such heavly guarded border without being noticed Or with help of Pak rangers
> 
> So I have to disagree with @PARIKRAMA that ISI is not in the part of this attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

cerberus said:


> Let me tell you Me Punjab police less prepared for such attacks
> 
> Secondly the intel of terrorist were very accurate only a intelligence agencies Can provide you such accurate intel about indian military installation
> 
> Thirdly terrorist cannot cross such heavly guarded border without being noticed Or with help of Pak rangers
> 
> So I have to disagree with @PARIKRAMA that ISI is not in the part of this attack




Wenn du dir so sicher bist, flieg doch zurück nach Indien, um 100 prozentige Beweise zu sammeln, dass der ISI daran beteiligt ist, ansonsten sagt man in diplomatischer Sprache:" Shut up" du kannst ja entscheiden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

If suppose they cross the border then..

BSF failed ...failed to guard Indian border despite many attacks always sleeping
SP vehicle snatched a day before no action Punjab Police failed.
Attack the airbase despite beefed up security Indian Army failed to protect its assets.
3 days long operation
All the special forces failed even don't know how many terrorist attacked and how many killed.

RIP for all those who killed in line of duty. I am sure i am not cheering but sad.

Tell me who is at fault Pakistan ? is Pakistan is responsible to guard India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

MaarKhoor said:


> If suppose they cross the border then..
> 
> BSF failed ...failed to guard Indian border despite many attacks always sleeping
> SP vehicle snatched a day before no action Punjab Police failed.
> Attack the airbase despite beefed up security Indian Army failed to protect its assets.
> 3 days long operation
> All the special forces failed even don't know how many terrorist attacked and how many killed.
> 
> RIP for all those who killed in line of duty. I am sure i am not cheering but sad.
> 
> Tell me who is at fault Pakistan ? is Pakistan is responsible to guard India ?



Don't know what's the real scenario inside the base there is more than what it meets the eye . There was no firing for 17 hours inside the base from Saturday evening to Sunday noon and everyone assumed the operation to be over and then again the firing started and no one is sure how many terrorist are currently being engaged . The real answer from the intelligence sleuths should be on how the terrorist managed to hide for 17 hrs. inside the base and start the firing again


----------



## cerberus

Levina said:


> The issue is just that.
> I had earlier mentioned it on this thread that out of the 553km long border that Punjab has, about 441km is unfenced due to riverine terrain, with just 178 border posts.
> This attack could have been prevented had the (local) authorities been a little more alert. Punjab border is notorious for drug dealers. Albeit, I can see good amount of preparedness on IA and IAF's part, and ergo today we can proudly claim that our assets are safe.


There is various check points before you reach near the actual border 

And @Levina your information is inaccurate
India fenced and flood-lit 461 kms of Punjab’s border with Pakistan from 1988 to 1993. The 1,048 km Rajasthan- Pakistan border was fenced and flood- lit by 1999. “Due to this, terrorism and other anti- national acts from across the border have been checked,” said a Parliamentary Standing Committee report on Border Fencing.

Only Challenges remained on the contentious Line of Control in Jammu & Kashmir and the unfenced 93 km of Rann of Kutch in Gujarat.


----------



## Maarkhoor

noksss said:


> Don't know what's the real scenario inside the base there is more than what it meets the eye . There was no firing for 17 hours inside the base from Saturday evening to Sunday noon and everyone assumed the operation to be over and then again the firing started and no one is sure how many terrorist are currently being engaged . The real answer from the intelligence sleuths should be on how the terrorist managed to hide for 17 hrs. inside the base and start the firing again


This is not the answer of my post...anyways even you don't know how many terrorist attacked the air base how can you people blame Pakistan directly without any proof even operation is still underway. Last time Gurdaspur attack GPS recovered blame Pakistan but then every one mums in India over the attack. Why ? is it by default to blame Pakistan for every security failure while 25 plus freedom movements struggling against Indian union.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Zarvan said:


>


Above all no#1 shocker they don't know any thing but certainly know ISI / Pakistan behind this.


----------



## cerberus

MaarKhoor said:


> This is not the answer of my post...anyways even you don't know how many terrorist attacked the air base how can you people blame Pakistan directly without any proof even operation is still underway. Last time Gurdaspur attack GPS recovered blame Pakistan but then every one mums in India over the attack. Why ? is it by default to blame Pakistan for every security failure while 25 plus freedom movements struggling against Indian union.


25 freedom movements where did you get those figure of yours


----------



## Parul

He said he would call later…, Jaspreet Proud wife of Shaheed Gursewak Singh
45 days back they were dancing, celebrating and laughing when this brave man got married...

Family members in mourning as mortal remains of Garud Commando Gursewak Singh arrive in Garnala (Ambala) #Respect!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maarkhoor

cerberus said:


> 25 freedom movements where did you get those figure of yours


Separatist movements of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Parul said:


> He said he would call later…, Jaspreet Proud wife of Shaheed Gursewak Singh
> 45 days back they were dancing, celebrating and laughing when this brave man got married...
> 
> Family members in mourning as mortal remains of Garud Commando Gursewak Singh arrive in Garnala (Ambala) #Respect!


RIP 
responsible must be burn in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

Zarvan said:


>


SHOCKER 6: Some people cant wait for next press briefings.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683885895682883584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

MaarKhoor said:


> Separatist movements of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wikipedia even in that there not mor than 7-8 you said 25 
Technically Accept Kashmir non of the movement has people support with them and only limited to some fringe elements with zero local support 

Khalistan movement died except few fringe bodies left. New generation of Sikhs not even relate its self with old movement

Assam movement never a gained momentum or people support 

Same goes to other NE states where the local support is nil for these movements accept fringe and terrorist outfits that also operate from Myanmar not within india
Recent operation in Myanmar is proof of that


----------



## noksss

MaarKhoor said:


> If suppose they cross the border then..
> 
> BSF failed ...failed to guard Indian border despite many attacks always sleeping
> SP vehicle snatched a day before no action Punjab Police failed.
> Attack the airbase despite beefed up security *Indian Army failed to protect its assets*.
> 3 days long operation
> *All the special forces failed even don't know how many terrorist attacked and how many killed*.
> 
> RIP for all those who killed in line of duty. I am sure i am not cheering but sad.
> 
> Tell me who is at fault Pakistan ? is Pakistan is responsible to guard India ?



1) I agree with BSF and Punjab police failed part

2) No assets were damaged then why did you say IA failed to protect the assets . As I said before there was no firing for 17 hrs everyone assumed the operation is over and then then terrorist striked again . Now the question is if they have managed to hide in the base for such a long time it means they know each and every corner and lapses in the base which points to the number of moles arrested by Indian agencies not to the IA


----------



## Parul

Salute to the brave son of the soil. We are still safe because of the sacrifices of brave sons like you. Minimum expected from the citizens of our country is be with the bereaved family and render whatever help and service that is possible to minimise their pains in their personal loss of their beloved person.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683885430983372801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

noksss said:


> 1) I agree with BSF and Punjab police failed part
> 
> 2) No assets were damaged then why did you say IA failed to protect the assets . As I said before there was no firing for 17 hrs everyone assumed the operation is over and then then terrorist striked again . Now the question is if they have managed to hide in the base for such a long time it means they know each and every corner and lapses in the base which points to the number of moles arrested by Indian agencies not to the IA


*Day 3: Combing operation resumes at Pathankot air base; heavy firing under way*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Dragon4 said:


> SHOCKER 6: Some people cant wait for next press briefings.


Basically miffed at army that they Curb the flow of information to them 
And did not give them spice to create there Masala NeWS


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Two terrorists hide through night, renew airbase attack*
Two terrorists hide through night, renew airbase attack - Times of India


----------



## rockstarIN

Those who were leading this operation should be sacked..It is not the soldiers but the planners who are letting them down.


----------



## noksss

@Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR your inputs please



rockstarIN said:


> Those who were leading this operation should be sacked..It is not the soldiers but the planners who are letting them down.



Lets not jump into conclusion buddy no one knows what's happening inside the base lets wait for some official confirmation till then lets keep supporting our forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683876083435880448


----------



## cerberus

rockstarIN said:


> Those who were leading this operation should be sacked..It is not the soldiers but the planners who are letting them down.


Here your reactions are generated from media projections its obvious


But m happy that media has cutoff from the flow of information


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683893064784416769


----------



## Rahil khan

Parul said:


> He said he would call later…, Jaspreet Proud wife of Shaheed Gursewak Singh
> 45 days back they were dancing, celebrating and laughing when this brave man got married...
> 
> Family members in mourning as mortal remains of Garud Commando Gursewak Singh arrive in Garnala (Ambala) #Respect!


Breaks my heart. My condolences to the family. Best tribute a soldier can give in shape of his life to motherland. And for terrorists....Just burn the hell outa them..Two neighboring countries cannot jeopardize their future on the wish list of few cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683893840973959168


----------



## Rahil khan

utraash said:


> They belong to heavenly land called " Pakistan" .....


Which government official source has informed you that apart from burning media...??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

noksss said:


> @Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR your inputs please
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not jump into conclusion buddy no one knows what's happening inside the base lets wait for some official confirmation till then lets keep supporting our forces



I'm not jumping to conclusions, The problem is because of lack of one command centre at national level to coordinate terrorism and the different states can't agree on that..!

Secondly, we should have gone for an overkill. Yes when we knew that the attack is certain then deploy army along with DSC so that they will handle at the very first contact. ...But no..then the Elite forces will not get a chance to fight..!!


----------



## Maarkhoor

utraash said:


> They belong to heavenly land called " Pakistan" .....


How you know anyways post reported for baseless direct allegations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

utraash said:


> They belong to heavenly land called " Pakistan" .....
> 
> Rip brother.... May the god give a strength to his family to overcome the loss....



They belong to heavenly land called India. Own it unless it is proven otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Military is professional and always take national security seriously.
> 
> India is having all the capabilities not only on regional arena but international arena.


We don't have covert capabilities brother. Let us accept that, no more bragging until we conduct such operations in a response to Pathankot attack.....


----------



## rockstarIN

cerberus said:


> Here your reactions are generated from media projections its obvious
> 
> 
> But m happy that media has cutoff from the flow of information



Not media, but the duration of the operation!

Unless until we are trying to catch one alive.


----------



## atomix

MaarKhoor said:


> Separatist movements of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> RIP
> responsible must be burn in hell.



A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.

You missed the best part of it.
*Further reading*
Racine, Jean-Luc (2013). _Secessionism in independent India:* Failed attempts, irredentism, and accommodations*_*. *_Secessionism and Separatism in Europe and Asia: To have a state of one’s own_ (Routledge). pp. 147–163.


----------



## IFB

Shudder to think what would have happened if they chose civilian targets instead of military targets...the hting is how the hell so many terrorist manage to sneak across like this so easily ?


----------



## graphican

@Indians, 

Sorry for your loss but refrain from indulging Pakistan without a shred of evidence. When you allege Pakistan without basis, you won't find sympathizers here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cerberus

utraash said:


> We don't have covert capabilities brother. Let us accept that, no more bragging until we conduct such operations in a response to Pathankot attack.....


If that were the Case we wouldn't had a strong intel prior to this attack let me say are deep assets prevented it from being a Shocker

The problem is with coordination with state authorities like state police or Govt

Lastly media coordination is also important I think Pakistan is very much ahead from us in media coordination. ISPR basically work effectively in this area


----------



## MimophantSlayer

graphican said:


> @Indians,
> 
> Sorry for your loss but refrain from indulging Pakistan without a shred of evidence. When you allege Pakistan without basis, you won't find sympathizers here.



Right back at ya.
Pakistanis should refrain from calling any of the past incidents as Indian false flag operations, since none of you have a shred of proof to back it up.

PS- I'm sure few years from now an international agency and/or a Pakistani politician will come up saying that Pak elements were indeed involved in the attacks while Pakistan comes with pictures of "Indian" machine guns and RPGs in Balochistan.


----------



## Rahil khan

cyclops said:


> Right back at ya.
> Pakistanis should refrain from calling *any of the past incidents* as Indian false flag operations, since none of you have a shred of proof to back it up.​
> PS- I'm sure few years from now an international agency and/or a Pakistani politician will come up saying that Pak elements were indeed involved in the attacks while Pakistan comes with pictures of "Indian" machine guns and RPGs in Balochistan.


Talk about Proof....Don't wanna derail this thread though but past incidents includes also this....!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counterpunch

It is very sad to see Indian Media and the spokes person from various levels pointing fingers at Pakistan. This is not going to bring India any good. Even if they have the reasons to believe some elements from Pakistan are involved they should take it up maturely. Pakistan also has undeniable evidences of Indian involvement in Baluchistan and FATA but this is not the right time to bring it up. But, if India acts irresponsibly and tries to act macho so should Pakistan do rather than getting into defensive mindset. A huge huge challenge of character for our dearest Gen. Raheel. God speed general, the whole Pakistan stands with you!

PicPaste - c10aa8c6d107ca277997ec36177cb0bb.JPG


----------



## Parul

.
If I die in a war zone,
.
Box me up n send me home,
.
Put my gun on my chest,
.
And tell my mom i did my best,
.
N tell my dad not to bow,
.
He will never get tension from me now,
.
Tell my bro study perfectly Keys of my bike will be
his permanently,
.
Tell my sis dont be upset,
.
Her bro will not rise after this
sunset,
.
Dont tell my friends they are
hearties,
and start 2 ask for parties
.
Tell my LOVE not to cry....
.
Because I'm A Soldier Born to Die....

We lost him, but he made us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sugarcane

Parul said:


> The uneventful drive back from a religious shrine on Friday evening didn’t take much time to turn into a nightmare for Madan Gopal, one of the three abducted by the terrorists who stormed the Pathankot air base on Saturday morning.
> 
> Mr. Gopal, the cook of former Gurdaspur Superintendent of Police Salvinder Singh, spoke to _The Hindu_ at his residence on Sunday morning as fighting continued a few kilometres away between the security forces and terrorists, almost 35 hours after the terrorists stormed the forward base of the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Mr. Gopal, Mr. Singh and the latter's jeweller friend, Rajesh Verma, were abducted on Thursday late night. And on Friday early morning, at around 2 a.m., Mr. Gopal and Mr. Singh were freed.
> 
> _Mr. Gopal alleged that not only was the vital information he shared with the police immediately after he was freed ignored but also he was brutally tortured by the Punjab Police.
> 
> On their way from Pathankot to Gurdaspur, the ordeal of the trio started at Kolian area where Mr. Gopal and others were signalled to stop by five men dressed in Army fatigues and carrying assault rifles. They already had another vehicle which they had obtained after murdering a taxi driver.
> 
> It was nearly midnight and they were on a isolated stretch when the uniformed men stopped them.
> 
> "Mr. Verma was driving the SUV with Mr. Singh sitting next to him while I was in the middle passenger seat. In a flash, we were overpowered with Mr. Verma being the first one to be forcefully evicted and stuffed inside the boot," said Mr. Gopal.
> 
> "They dragged Mr. Singh out of the car and sandwiched him between the front and middle seats, something they did to me as well. Two of them sat on us after tying up our limbs, taping our eyes and gagging our mouths," he added._
> 
> Two of the attackers then sat over the duo. Mr. Gopal recalled the attackers talking to each other but is fairly certain that the language used by most of them "wasn't Punjabi".
> 
> "Only one of them uttered few words in broken Punjabi, which is why I could not comprehend much. The other familiar words I heard were _Asalam Alaikum_. From the voices, I could sense they were young men," said Mr. Gopal.
> 
> Neither Mr. Gopal nor Mr. Singh (in his purported disclosure to the police) could remember the routes they were driven on in the hijacked car but it was a dense forest close to the base where they were eventually dumped. The assailants drove away with Mr. Verma still inside the boot.
> 
> Mr. Gopal then heard his senior's voice: "Madan let's try and get out of this forest." It was Mr. Singh who managed to free himself first and he freed Mr. Gopal.
> 
> "The darkness, dense bushes and tall grasses made it extremely difficult for us to navigate out of the forest. When we eventually did, after walking for two hours and even encountering a canal, we were in a village," said Mr. Gopal.
> 
> Villagers helped Mr. Singh to contact his seniors. "He called up Gurdaspur SSP Gurpreet Singh and told him that those who had kidnapped us could be militants," recounted Mr. Gopal.
> 
> He added that his hope of police rushing him to safety was immediately dashed when they were taken to the Sadar police station in Pathankot.
> 
> "I was repeatedly assaulted even as I kept insisting that whatever I had told them was true. My fears were proved right when the base was attacked but the local police as well as some intelligence officers kept torturing me even after the gun battle started. This is all I get after serving this force for 40 years," said Mr. Gopal, a Class IV staff of Punjab Police, who got an extension after retiring last year.
> 
> Punjab DGP and SSP Pathankot were unavailable for comment, despite repeated attempts by _The Hindu_.
> 
> m.thehindu.com/news/national/exclusive-police-tortured-key-pathankot-terror-witness/article8061330.ece



Looks like Punjab police is same on both side of border.


----------



## graphican

MaarKhoor said:


> *Fresh firing at Pathankot air base; Army deploys reinforcements in area*
> Fresh firing has been reported at the Pathankot Air Force base with more terrorists suspected to be holed up in the area. Reinforcements have been sent to the area of operation.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi landed in the national capital on Sunday evening, and directly went into a huddle with senior officials including National Security Adviser Ajit Doval, Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar and others to discuss the terror strike. More...
> 
> Forty hours into the operation against the terrorists who stormed the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot, investigating agencies have not yet made any significant recoveries that could give a clue to their identity or the route they took to enter India
> *Identity of terrorists still unclear*
> 
> Pathankot attack: Identity of terrorists still unclear - The Hindu
> 
> Forty hours into the operation against the terrorists who stormed the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot, investigating agencies have not yet made any significant recoveries that could give a clue to their identity or the route they took to enter India.
> 
> A top intelligence officer told _The Hindu_ they were not sure whether the terrorists belonged to Pakistan-based Jaish-e-Mohammad (JeM). Their initial presumption was based on a piece of paper recovered from SP Salwinder Singh’s vehicle, which was snatched by the terrorists and abandoned later. “It is all a presumption till now that they belonged to JeM. We have not recovered any GPS sets yet that could have given clues about their location. It could be LeT as well… we don’t know yet,” said the intelligence official.
> 
> All operations to retrieve some kind of identification from the slain terrorists were suspended after NSG commando Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan died while handling a body. A senior official said a grenade, hidden in the terrorist’s shirt pocket, exploded when the Lt. Col tried to drag the body to another location, a standard drill in such cases. A team of the National Investigation Agency, which has been camping in Pathankot for the past two-days, has not made any recoveries as the operation was still on.
> 
> A senior government official said the Border Security Force (BSF) had scanned footages from the surveillance cameras installed along Punjab’s and Jammu’s border with Pakistan. “There has been no breach along the fences…. For the past three days, we have also checked the border areas for some kind of tunnel, but haven’t found anything yet,” the official said.
> 
> He said the BSF sent out teams to different locations near the Pakistan border, from the two places where the slain taxi driver’s and SP Salwinder Singh’s vehicles were found abandoned by the terrorists, but failed to trace the route the intruders could have possibly taken.
> 
> Another official said the terrorists stagger themselves in groups during fidayeen attacks and wait for an opportune moment, when a number of security personnel have assembled to clear up the area, to strike. This was done, he said, to inflict maximum casualties.
> 
> Keywords: Pathankot attack, Pathankot Air Force base attack



What credibility is left to Indian journalists and Indian commentators who from the 0.1 second started blaming Pakistan without zero evidence in hand. Shame on such a ridiculous media and shame on people who believe their propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Parul said:


> He said he would call later…, Jaspreet Proud wife of Shaheed Gursewak Singh
> 45 days back they were dancing, celebrating and laughing when this brave man got married...
> 
> Family members in mourning as mortal remains of Garud Commando Gursewak Singh arrive in Garnala (Ambala) #Respect!


My eyes getting moistness ..... Yaar kya likhu or kya bolu kuch samajh Ni aata.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

cyclops said:


> Right back at ya.
> Pakistanis should refrain from calling any of the past incidents as Indian false flag operations, since none of you have a shred of proof to back it up.
> 
> PS- I'm sure few years from now an international agency and/or a Pakistani politician will come up saying that Pak elements were indeed involved in the attacks while Pakistan comes with pictures of "Indian" machine guns and RPGs in Balochistan.



Why not, Maley Gaon, Samjhota Express, Murder of Sikhs and Pandits on Clinton's arrival in Kashmir and Blowing of smugglers boat were all proven to be done by Indians themselves. Even beheading of Indian soldier was registered as murder by robbers in police station before Indians had an idea to blame it on Pakistan.

Besides, 26/11 is also admitted under the oath as an inside job done by Indians before Supreme Court of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

utraash said:


> My eyes getting moistness ..... Yaar kya likhu or kya bolu kuch samajh Ni aata.....



Even my & family members eyes are filled with tears while last rituals for them is being performed.  #dontknowwhenthismadnesswillend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

cyclops said:


> Right back at ya.
> Pakistanis should refrain from calling any of the past incidents as Indian false flag operations, since none of you have a shred of proof to back it up.
> 
> PS- I'm sure few years from now an international agency and/or a Pakistani politician will come up saying that Pak elements were indeed involved in the attacks while Pakistan comes with pictures of "Indian" machine guns and RPGs in Balochistan.


If, using a snatched phone to call back home, and leaving behind a shred of paper with the name of the terrorists organization on it are your proofs then No sir! we do not believe it and we would keep calling it false flag. So, if anyone would dare try label it on us even before the operation is completed then we are forced to put it on war mongers and sadist macho anti Pakistan lobby in the GoI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

graphican said:


> What credibility is left to Indian journalists and Indian commentators who from the 0.1 second started blaming Pakistan without zero evidence in hand. Shame on such a ridiculous media and shame on people who believe their propaganda.



I know its a waste of time and energy with u in any debate.

But do tell me who started with the Pakistani thing on this thread from the very first page?

Our media is chutiya of highest order and you guys are leaving no stone unturned to give them a tough competition in thid regard.

And for the sympathy , plz keep it with u. u guys need ur sympathies more than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

Rahil khan said:


> Which government official source has informed you that apart from burning media...??



Same source which bracketed terrorism & philanthropy as pious deeds... 

Same source which fooled the world while obl was having a briyani in a manison close to army area... 

Same source which says a terrorist under imprisonment can father a child .... 

The return of Masood Azhar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM (return of massood azhar urf another philanthropist from heavenly land) 

Pathankot attack: JeM role not ruled out, India will give befitting reply, says Rajnath Singh | The Indian Express


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683901816715644928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Robinhood Pandey said:


> I know its a waste of time and energy with u in any debate.
> 
> But do tell me who started with the Pakistani thing on this thread from the very first page?
> 
> Our media is chutiya of highest order and you guys are leaving no stone unturned to give them a tough competition in thid regard.
> 
> And for the sympathy , plz keep it with u. u guys need ur sympathies more than us.



You want to say Indian media picked Pakistani angle after they read a post in this thread alleging Pakistan? So Defence.pk is the starting point where every nagging tongue in Indian media started at? I would be amazed if this is your angle and defence of Indian media going baboon.

For the sympathy part, Pakistan has lost more live and received 1000s of such attacks. Even if entire India would try to sympathise for what Pakistan went through, it would be less than sufficient. Feel good for Pakistanis empathizing with you for good reasons - but we ask Indians to refrain from becoming Indian media. Have something at hand before you blame. Is that too much of an asking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

still no official statement from the PM or government.


----------



## Counterpunch

*Just In* : *Number of Terrorists killed is announced as 4 by the NSG commander leading the operation*. *Previously it was put at 5*

Source : Times of India Live blog
Terror attack at Pathankot Air Force station - The Times of India


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

graphican said:


> You want to say Indian media picked Pakistani angle after they read a post in this thread alleging Pakistan? So Defence.pk is the starting point where every nagging tongue in Indian media started at? I would be amazed if this is your angle and defence of Indian media going baboon.
> 
> For the sympathy part, Pakistan has lost more live and received 1000s of such attacks. Even if entire India would try to sympathise for what Pakistan went through, it would be less than sufficient. Feel good for Pakistanis empathizing with you for good reasons - but we ask Indians to refrain from becoming Indian media.


Dude... Media across the globe is a money hungry.. power hungry animal... they don't care about anything as long s their primary objective of making money gets fulfilled... I am yet to see a news channel that doe not run sponsored advertisement while doing a live coverage of a terrorist attack, earthquake or any other human tragedy... they want EYEBALLS... and they go to any extent to capture and retain them..


----------



## Counterpunch

T-72M1 said:


> still no official statement from the PM or government.


PM Modi has acted most maturely in such a critical time so far! Kudos


----------



## Neuro

India is a coward nation sitting idle counting no. of attacks and issuing few warnings job done . This incident will be forgotten within few weeks .......better men in uniform find safest job here nobody giving damn about sacrifice.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

graphican said:


> You want to say Indian media picked Pakistani angle after they read a post in this thread alleging Pakistan? So Defence.pk is the starting point where every nagging tongue in Indian media started at? I would be amazed if this is your angle and defence of Indian media going baboon.
> 
> For the sympathy part, Pakistan has lost more live and received 1000s of such attacks. Even if entire India would try to sympathise for what Pakistan went through, it would be less than sufficient. Feel good for Pakistanis empathizing with you for good reasons - but we ask Indians to refrain from becoming Indian media. Have something at hand before you blame. Is that too much of an asking?



I mean Indian media is chutiya and damage in their mentality is beyond repair now.

And

The Posters from the other side of the border are giving tough time to our media by stooping lower than them.

First few pages on this thread are a testimony of what i am trying to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

Counterpunch said:


> PM Modi has acted most maturely in such a critical time so far! Kudos


yes, so far only the media is blaming Pakistan military/ISI, who may or may not be responsible for throwing a big spanner in the peace dialogue.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  5m5 minutes ago
Want to compliment agencies participating in this operation,salute personnel who lost their lives or are wounded:Army official #Pathankot

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  6m6 minutes ago
Terrorists were holed up in bldng which was living qrtrs of AF personnel: combined forces briefing #PathankotAttack

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  6m6 minutes ago
Currently operations are in progress to clear the building where the terrorists are holed up: Army Official

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  11m11 minutes ago
#FLASH Suicide bomber detonates himself near Kabul Airport: Afghan Media


*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  11m11 minutes ago
These terrorists came prepared to sabotage airbase assets. But I assure you that the assets are now secure: Army Official

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  11m11 minutes ago
Families live here,schools too. Like a mini city here, their safety ensured. : Combined briefing #PathankotAttack

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  14m14 minutes ago
Combined and synergised ops are underway. Area is very large, combing ops are going on. Op might take long time: NSG on #PathankotAttack


*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  15m15 minutes ago
Operation to eliminate terrorists being done jointly by NSG and Garud: NSG Official on #PathankotAttack

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  15m15 minutes ago
Area of airbase being very large, combing ops are going on simultaneously. Ops to eliminate terrorists are undergoing jointly: NSG Official

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

operation over or what???


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The_Sidewinder said:


> operation over or what???


No Sir Still going on.. Pathankot and from ydy night in afghanistan too


----------



## Parul

.


The_Sidewinder said:


> operation over or what???



It's still on, two scumbags are hiding in a Building -civilian area & firing intermittently. They need to be neutralised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
FLASH: Loud explosion heard inside Air Force Base in #Pathankot


----------



## Counterpunch

The_Sidewinder said:


> operation over or what???


No it isn't. 57th hour! It is not an easy area to clear given the length and diameter along with the number of structures available to hide. It is said to be a 14 KM area with runway strips, aircraft pens, admin blocks, fueling stations, and then the officers and jawans living area (generally called domestic area in military terms).So, no it is not yet cleared completely.

Tough time for India. We have been through these a number of times and do realize how horrible it feels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

utraash said:


> Same source which bracketed terrorism & philanthropy as pious deeds...
> 
> Same source which fooled the world while obl was having a briyani in a manison close to army area...
> 
> Same source which says a terrorist under imprisonment can father a child ....
> 
> The return of Masood Azhar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM (return of massood azhar urf another philanthropist from heavenly land)
> 
> Pathankot attack: JeM role not ruled out, India will give befitting reply, says Rajnath Singh | The Indian Express


Nice speech, but you still failed to answer my question...RIP Logic...!!


----------



## The_Sidewinder

PARIKRAMA said:


> No Sir Still going on.. Pathankot and from ydy night in afghanistan too



No "sir" please. Well i hope terrorists gets neutralised. 
any updates on fresh casualities??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Parul said:


> .
> 
> 
> It's still on, two scumbags are hiding in a Building & firing intermittently. They need to be neutralised.



Why not gas them out? Just taking a wild shot here, I am sure security agencies have taken all options into consideration. 

Only thing which makes sense is they need them alive hence prolonging the encounter so that fatigued and under responsive terrorist don't detonate themselves.


----------



## Parul

T-72M1 said:


> still no official statement from the PM or government.



Rajnath Singh and others have spoken on this. Are they not represent GOI?  #modishouldspeak



Spectre said:


> *Why not gas them out?* Just taking a wild shot here, I am sure security agencies have taken all options into consideration.
> 
> Only thing which makes sense is they need them alive hence prolonging the encounter so that fatigued and under responsive terrorist don't detonate themselves.


 This would result in Civilian Casualties. Army is trying to keep it to minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Parul said:


> .
> 
> 
> It's still on, two scumbags are hiding in a Building -civilian area & firing intermittently. They need to be neutralised.



Our fighters shoud bomb the building. Enough of taking casualities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Parul said:


> Rajnath Singh and others have spoken on this. Are they not represent GOI?  #modishouldspeak
> 
> 
> 
> This would result in Civilian Casualties. Army is trying to keep it to minimum.



How? Aren't the civilians evacuated from the vicinity or are they holding hostages


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Counterpunch said:


> No it isn't. 57th hour! It is not an easy area to clear given the length and diameter along with the number of structures available to hide. It is said to be a 14 KM area with runway strips, aircraft pens, admin blocks, fueling stations, and then the officers and jawans living area (generally called domestic area in military terms).So, no it is not yet cleared completely.
> 
> Tough time for India. We have been through these a number of times and do realize how horrible it feels



I can undertand. I myself live near a couple of AF bases.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

For people of both sides, can some one logically explain to me what benefit one derives from

1. Assuming ISI really did this going against GoP and PA (both Nawaz Sharif and Raheel Sharif) especially when India Pakistan talks is about everything (including terror and Kashmir)?

2. False flag ops? Why the hell Doval would like to screw his career with a false flag ops killing our own soldiers? what benefit it dervies

3. Why not any third angle besides the above two only?

Would like meaningful responses to understand...

For other who are either making fun of the dead or about the terror attacks or about the usual India vs Pakistan, pls refrain as this tragedy is too big for such small trolling and potshots.. Would like to hear all of your view on this..

Thanks.

RIP to the martyr soldiers..



The_Sidewinder said:


> No "sir" please. Well i hope terrorists gets neutralised.
> any updates on fresh casualities??



No updates on casualties.. still trying to find some info about hospitalized ones and if any new ones for today..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Spectre said:


> How? Aren't the civilians evacuated from the vicinity or *are they holding hostages*




Thier is no clarification on this. During just concluded press briefing Army said that operations is going slowly as Army is trying to make sure that thier is no collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Parul said:


> Thier is no clarification on this. During just concluded press briefing Army said that operations is going slowly as* Army is trying to make sure that thier is no collateral damage*.



That points out to the fact that these terrorists have some kind of leverage either in terms of assets or hostages otherwise the NSG guys could have easily stormed in and neutralize them. They are trained exclusively in neutralizing suicide bombers. 

All in all doesnt look well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Spectre said:


> That points out to the fact that these terrorists have some kind of leverage either in terms of assets or hostages otherwise the NSG guys could have easily stormed in and neutralize them. They are trained exclusively in neutralizing suicide bombers.
> 
> All in all doesnt look well.


Lot of thing being hidden i believe no real info is out or may be ever they tell us the correct version. I am agree with you hostages quite possible, How much ammo they are carrying they can't fight for 3 days straight i believe 2 + terrorists are there taking naps on turns and have access to food and water.


----------



## T-72M1

Parul said:


> Rajnath Singh and others have spoken on this. Are they not represent GOI?  #modishouldspeak


I meant that they have not officially implicated the Pakistan Army/ISI so far, and yes, modi needs to make a statement.


----------



## Maarkhoor

now its official terrorist still fighting 

*Pathankot terror attack, Day 3: Ops to continue till all terrorists are eliminated, says NSG*
*




*
Pathankot: The National Security Guards Director General on Monday said that cordinated operations by security agencies will continue till all terrorists, believed to be hiding near thePathankot airbase, are completely eliminated.
Today is the third day the operation and so far five terrorists have been killed, however, at least two more are suspected to be alive and hiding in the adjoining forest.

Here are the latest developments:-

-Currently operations are in progress to clear the building where the terrorists are holed up: Army spokesperson.

-These terrorists came prepared to sabotage airbase assets. But I assure you that the assets are now secure: Army spokesperson.

-Want to compliment agencies participating in this operation, salute personnel who lost their lives or are wounded: Army spokesperson.

-Families live here, schools are here too. It is like a mini city here, their safety has been ensured: NSG DG.

-I would like to assure that all personnel and strategic assets are safe: Major General Dushyant Singh, NSG.

-Operations for this airbase are going on smoothly. Given the magnitude, joint ops have been launched: NSG DG

-Ops to continue till all terrorists are eliminated, says NSG DG.

-Two JeM terrorists are still believed to be holed up in the area.

-More reinforcements have been sent to the area and the entire airbase has been cordoned off.

-Heavy security has been deployed outside Indian Air Force Base in Pathankot.

-Operations at the air base, where terrorists had launched a pre-dawn attack on Saturday, continued for the third day.

-Intermittent gunfire, which carried on through yesterday, had stopped late in the evening.

-The Air Force said two terrorists had been holed up at the Pathankot base - from where Russian-made fleet of MiG-21 fighter jets and Mi-35 attack helicopters fly - since Sunday morning.

-Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan Kumar of the National Security Guard, who died during combing operations on Sunday, will be cremated today in his home town in Kerala's Palakkad.

-Funerals of Champion shooter Subedar Fateh Singh and the others will also be held.

-On Sunday evening, Prime Minister Narendra Modi chaired a meeting with the National Security Adviser, foreign secretary and other officials to discuss the situation in Pathankot.

-Foreign minister Sushma Swaraj met a group of diplomats to chalk out a strategy on Pakistan. Coming a week after PM Modi's "spontaneous" visit to Pakistan, the attack has triggered a debate over ties with the neighbouring country.
Pathankot terror attack, Day 3: Ops to continue till all terrorists are eliminated, says NSG | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

MaarKhoor said:


> Lot of thing being hidden i believe no real info is out or may be ever they tell us the correct version. I am agree with you hostages quite possible, How much ammo they are carrying they can't fight for 3 days straight i believe 2 + terrorists are there taking naps on turns and have access to food and water.


captagon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

T-72M1 said:


> captagon ?


Only drug can't help too much, they must have access to water and may be carrying dry fruits anyway its too long i.A should use explosive to take them down or may hiding in sensitive part they don't want to damage that another possibility is hostages, it give hints there are more then two terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnarok connection

PARIKRAMA said:


> For people of both sides, can some one logically explain to me what benefit one derives from
> 
> 1. Assuming ISI really did this going against GoP and PA (both Nawaz Sharif and Raheel Sharif) especially when India Pakistan talks is about everything (including terror and Kashmir)?
> 
> 2. False flag ops? Why the hell Doval would like to screw his career with a false flag ops killing our own soldiers? what benefit it dervies
> 
> 3. Why not any third angle besides the above two only?
> 
> Would like meaningful responses to understand...
> 
> For other who are either making fun of the dead or about the terror attacks or about the usual India vs Pakistan, pls refrain as this tragedy is too big for such small trolling and potshots.. Would like to hear all of your view on this..
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> RIP to the martyr soldiers..
> 
> 
> 
> No updates on casualties.. still trying to find some info about hospitalized ones and if any new ones for today..


True, now for the third angle:
Attack has some indirect link to US CIA, utilising their assets (moles) in Pakistani ISI, to keep the tensions between India-Pak to prevent Peace in the region and keep supplying both sides with military hardware. This is much more plausible than false flag or any other bs theory. Do recall that US is the top defense exporter in the world...and Pak-india are in the top 5 defense importers. 
Peace process must go on, hope Modi isn't stupid enough to call off talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sugarcane

PARIKRAMA said:


> For people of both sides, can some one logically explain to me what benefit one derives from
> 
> 1. Assuming ISI really did this going against GoP and PA (both Nawaz Sharif and Raheel Sharif) especially when India Pakistan talks is about everything (including terror and Kashmir)?
> 
> 2. False flag ops? Why the hell Doval would like to screw his career with a false flag ops killing our own soldiers? what benefit it dervies
> 
> 3. Why not any third angle besides the above two only?
> 
> Would like meaningful responses to understand...
> 
> For other who are either making fun of the dead or about the terror attacks or about the usual India vs Pakistan, pls refrain as this tragedy is too big for such small trolling and potshots.. Would like to hear all of your view on this..
> 
> Thanks.



4. P!gs who are being hunted in on-going ops Zarb-e-Azab can also use the opportunity to divert focus from them.

Probability of third party was very high, and both parties already acknowledged it and committed that none would be allowed to derail the talks (which imo is pipe dream), but Indian politicians and media as usual acted like dhakans and started bashing Agency, PM and COAS of Pakistan within seconds of attack. Just like there is example of Kargil to justify narrative of Indians, there are also false flag like Samjhoota Express and Killing of Sikhs and Pandits in Kashmir on Clinton's visit to justify narrative of Pakistanis'. So, holier than thou arguments will never stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Ragnarok connection said:


> True, now for the third angle:
> Attack has some indirect link to US CIA, utilising their assets (moles) in Pakistani ISI, to keep the tensions between India-Pak to prevent Peace in the region and keep supplying both sides with military hardware. This is much more plausible than false flag or any other bs theory. Do recall that US is the top defense exporter in the world...and Pak-india are in the top 5 defense importers.
> Peace process must go on, hope Modi isn't stupid enough to call off talks.


Not only USA, Russia also can be behind this along with Israel trying to create war like situation in fact war to neutralize Pakistani nuclear asset, it is confirmed after war both nation will come to ruins only. Anything possible.


----------



## Ragnarok connection

PARIKRAMA said:


> I am trying to understand the area of ops here. If what below is true then
> 
> A senior military officer said the terrorists entered the airbase around 3 am from a point that adjoins a village. That area of the airbase has housing for personnel, administrative offices, an officers’ mess and the Defence Services Corps Mess. The building they entered first was the DSC Mess. -
> 
> Since the base has a river /water body flowing the only village i see near is "Nai Basti"
> 
> See here page 1
> View attachment 284788
> 
> 
> if i zoom into to see what exactly is there in that area, i see this
> View attachment 284789
> 
> Further
> View attachment 284790
> 
> Its houses, quarters, mostly residential stuff, for AF ppl..
> This will mean evacuation of all ppl from there is a very big challenge..
> Even without any hostage drama, we are seeing a approach of trying to have limited collateral damage and nil civilian casualties
> 
> This is just my hunch..
> 
> ppl can comment who are from Punjab and knows Pathankot
> 
> 
> PS google has these pics.. so nothing confidential..


They make such huge bases with large perimeters and security personnel are minimal....only around the entry gates will security be present. So terrorists can just climb over some wall and wreak havoc...look at the satellite image of Hindon base, i think it is the largest af base in asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

LoveIcon said:


> 4. P!gs who are being hunted in on-going ops Zarb-e-Azab can also use the opportunity to divert focus from them.
> 
> Probability of third party was very high, and both parties already acknowledged it and committed that none would be allowed to derail the talks (which imo is pipe dream), but Indian politicians and media as usual acted like dhakans and started bashing Agency, PM and COAS of Pakistan withing in seconds of attack. Just like there is example of Kargil to justify narrative of Indians, there are also false flag like Samjhoota Express and Killing of Sikhs and Pandits in Kashmir on Clinton's visit to justify narrative of Pakistanis'. So, holier than thou arguments will never stop.


Sir, You have a opinion but as i said point 1 and 2 does not logically makes me understand the real motives.. The third angle may have Taliban or forces whom PA has taken action or even as @Ragnarok connection said perhaps a third country which even you have mentioned may be responsible..

About the stand you can bash Indian media i dont think ppl anyway mind them for their mindless trp mongering but GOI has not named any country till now.. About both sides accusing each other i can say emotion and lack of trust may be making nobody look sanely enough to understand whats the benefit both our nations would derive for such a heinous act.. Agree with you arguments may not stop but at least ppl have to think lot more logically than emotionally..

Update on Afghan ops
*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  6m6 minutes ago
WATCH: Dramatic visuals of fierce gunfight with terrorists near Indian consulate in Mazar i Sharif(Afghanistan) https://amp.twimg.com/v/332c371e-210c-4a11-9863-567112aad41f…

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Mazar-i-Sharif Op still on in building where terrorists are there. Consulate staff & ITBP commandos are safe:










*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
The gunfight is underway near Almas Wedding Hall in Mazar i Sharif(Afghanistan). Visuals are delayed by over 2 hours

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Mazar-i-Sharif anti-terror operation near Indian consulate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ragnarok connection

PARIKRAMA said:


> Sir, You have a opinion but as i said point 1 and 2 does not logically makes me understand the real motives.. The third angle may have Taliban or forces whom PA has taken action or even as @Ragnarok connection said perhaps a third country which even you have mentioned may be responsible..
> 
> About the stand you can bash Indian media i dont think ppl anyway mind them for their mindless trp mongering but GOI has not named any country till now.. About both sides accusing each other i can say emotion and lack of trust may be making nobody look sanely enough to understand whats the benefit both our nations would derive for such a heinous act.. Agree with you arguments may not stop but at least ppl have to think lot more logically than emotionally..
> 
> Update on Afghan ops
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  6m6 minutes ago
> WATCH: Dramatic visuals of fierce gunfight with terrorists near Indian consulate in Mazar i Sharif(Afghanistan) https://amp.twimg.com/v/332c371e-210c-4a11-9863-567112aad41f…


Indian media is showcasing their normal paid narrative...the same third party responsible indirectly for the attack is creating this Pakistan ISI bs story with PA army involved...bla bla bla. Apears to be Propaganda by third party; mind you buying anything in this country is possible with the right price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

PARIKRAMA said:


> For people of both sides, can some one logically explain to me what benefit one derives from
> 
> 1. Assuming ISI really did this going against GoP and PA (both Nawaz Sharif and Raheel Sharif) especially when India Pakistan talks is about everything (including terror and Kashmir)?
> 
> 2. False flag ops? Why the hell Doval would like to screw his career with a false flag ops killing our own soldiers? what benefit it dervies
> 
> 3. Why not any third angle besides the above two only?
> 
> Would like meaningful responses to understand...
> 
> For other who are either making fun of the dead or about the terror attacks or about the usual India vs Pakistan, pls refrain as this tragedy is too big for such small trolling and potshots.. Would like to hear all of your view on this..
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> RIP to the martyr soldiers..
> 
> 
> 
> No updates on casualties.. still trying to find some info about hospitalized ones and if any new ones for today..



*1. Assuming ISI really did this going against GoP and PA (both Nawaz Sharif and Raheel Sharif) especially when India Pakistan talks is about everything (including terror and Kashmir)?*

Gen. Raheel and the ISI General are neck deep in clearing the internal mess. The ISI general is ex-DG Rangers Sindh and one of the reason for his promotion to ISI was primarily to prevent Karachi from becoming another 92'. His recent knowledge of Karachi and the gang wars is being used extensively to plan the Ops in urban areas elsewhere in the country as well. Gen. Raheel is also not the flame headed general as were a few in the past. He knows his plate is way too full to mess around. He might think of starting the pay back once he has some load taken off his shoulders as PA and the ISI has strong evidence of Indian involvement in creation of unrest within Pakistani borders. In addition the CPEC does promise a prosperous future and hence Pakistan can not afford to bring mess to the borders to destroy the chances of reaping any fruits that CPEC may bring. Hence even the pay back might not be in good interest of Pakistan at all.

*2. False flag ops? Why the hell Doval would like to screw his career with a false flag ops killing our own soldiers? what benefit it dervies*

The anti Pakistan wave has been on the rise in India lately and the GoI has not been effective in calming that storm. It very much could be the outcome of that wave reaching the crest. It generally doesn't make sense to kill your own men but then again agencies have killed their own men to achieve a higher aim. The aim in the case could be sidelining Pakistan politically and stamping GoI's claim of declaring Pakistan a rogue nation. India's irritation at the CPEC cannot outrightly be discarded in the context. All this summed up with the actual internal issues within Pakistan can make for quite a punch and hence giving Doval or someone a strong motive. And it doesn't effect Doval's career since he is not the spy master but the planner who is tasked with over all geo-strategic planning and establishing India as a regional power that it is striving for since long

*3. Why not any third angle besides the above two only?*

Militarily : It could be the international handlers of the terror groups within Pakistan. Since Pakistan has done quite well against them in 2015. So, to weaken the thrust and the will of the GoP in fighting their local assets they might want to create military problems for Pakistan externally
Economy : Any CPEC hater could be involved
Politically: As discussed above, anyone with the interest of declaring Pakistan a rogue nation could be involved in it


*Summary*
The intention of the above points is not at all flame baiting but is a genuine commentary based on my own opinions and some of the general perceptions in Pakistan. Pakistan & India's enmity is an open secret. With Pakistan not in the position to afford unrest at any external borders, it leaves any anti Pakistan element with a stronger motive to have affected the said operation

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## zebra7

graphican said:


> Official in Indian Government ended up admitting it was an Inside job and all under the oath before Indian court. No wonder India never accepted joint investigation on the issue.



Living in Dark Age at the Best.



PARIKRAMA said:


> Sir, You have a opinion but as i said point 1 and 2 does not logically makes me understand the real motives.. The third angle may have Taliban or forces whom PA has taken action or even as @Ragnarok connection said perhaps a third country which even you have mentioned may be responsible..
> 
> About the stand you can bash Indian media i dont think ppl anyway mind them for their mindless trp mongering but GOI has not named any country till now.. About both sides accusing each other i can say emotion and lack of trust may be making nobody look sanely enough to understand whats the benefit both our nations would derive for such a heinous act.. Agree with you arguments may not stop but at least ppl have to think lot more logically than emotionally..
> 
> Update on Afghan ops
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  6m6 minutes ago
> WATCH: Dramatic visuals of fierce gunfight with terrorists near Indian consulate in Mazar i Sharif(Afghanistan) https://amp.twimg.com/v/332c371e-210c-4a11-9863-567112aad41f…



Not only the Media, but some of the politicians, and even some of the security chief.

Just check how this drama of specullations runs. BSF head who is responsible for securing the outer parameter give statement in media, that there are 5 terrorists, and 4 have been killed. Then another news flashes from some other sources, that there are few more left. 

In reality, there is no confussion on the ground i.e the forces who are really fighting the terrorists inside the base at that time. So I think to critisize the media, during such crises, the Militarty (army) commander should be made the head to lead the whole operations, and there should be only one army spokes person who should communicate with the media depending on the situations, and rest should keep their mouth shut. The politians who are running from here and there to know the real updates should only contact the PRO public relation officer of the army, for the update, and only DM defence minister and PM should communicate the army cammander or chief, and should not do so too often, because the tactical commander should be freed from such extra buisness of giving upto date updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Terrorists were holed up in bldng which was living qrtrs of AF personnel: combined forces briefing #PathankotAttack 

Possible hostage situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Counterpunch said:


> *1. Assuming ISI really did this going against GoP and PA (both Nawaz Sharif and Raheel Sharif) especially when India Pakistan talks is about everything (including terror and Kashmir)?*
> 
> Gen. Raheel and the ISI General are neck deep in clearing the internal mess. The ISI general is ex-DG Rangers Sindh and one of the reason for his promotion to ISI was primarily to prevent Karachi from becoming another 92'. His recent knowledge of Karachi and the gang wars is being used extensively to plan the Ops in urban areas elsewhere in the country as well. Gen. Raheel is also not the flame headed general as were a few in the past. He knows his plate is way too full to mess around. He might think of starting the pay back once he has some load taken off his shoulders as PA and the ISI has strong evidence of Indian involvement in creation of unrest within Pakistani borders. In addition the CPEC does promise a prosperous future and hence Pakistan can not afford to bring mess to the borders to destroy the chances of reaping any fruits that CPEC may bring. Hence even the pay back might not be in good interest of Pakistan at all.
> 
> *2. False flag ops? Why the hell Doval would like to screw his career with a false flag ops killing our own soldiers? what benefit it dervies*
> 
> The anti Pakistan wave has been on the rise in India lately and the GoI has not been effective in calming that storm. It very much could be the outcome of that wave reaching the crest. It generally doesn't make sense to kill your own men but then again agencies have killed their own men to achieve a higher aim. The aim in the case could be sidelining Pakistan politically and stamping GoI's claim of declaring Pakistan a rogue nation. India's irritation at the CPEC cannot outrightly be discarded in the context. All this summed up with the actual internal issues within Pakistan can make for quite a punch and hence giving Doval or someone a strong motive. And it doesn't effect Doval's career since he is not the spy master but the planner who is tasked with over all geo-strategic planning and establishing India as a regional power that it is striving for since long
> 
> *3. Why not any third angle besides the above two only?*
> 
> Militarily : It could be the international handlers of the terror groups within Pakistan. Since Pakistan has done quite well against them in 2015. So, to weaken the thrust and the will of the GoP in fighting their local assets they might want to create military problems for Pakistan externally
> Economy : Any CPEC hater could be involved
> Politically: As discussed above, anyone with the interest of declaring Pakistan a rogue nation could be involved in it
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> The intention of the above points is not at all flame baiting but is a genuine commentary based on my own opinions and some of the general perceptions in Pakistan. Pakistan & India's enmity is an open secret. With Pakistan not in the position to afford unrest at any external borders, it leaves any anti Pakistan element with a stronger motive to have affected the said operation



CPEC part wont cut ice sir, too much being make out as an irritation to India but actually as of now, much work is getting done via India China dialogue addressing those concerns

See here
See here: India important cooperative partner in Silk Road project: China - The Economic Times

An important excerpt:
_In a fresh bid to rope in India into its multi-billion dollar Silk Road project, China today said it regarded India as an important cooperative partner in the mega project and would like to listen its opinion and suggestions to address the concerns. 

Asked about unanimous opinion expressed by top Indian ruling and opposition political parties on the country's concerns and reservations over the "One Belt, One Road" initiative, which included the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor that passes through Azad Kashmir, Chinese Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Hua Chunying said the projects were aimed at furthering regional economic cooperation. _

_"The Chinese side takes India as an important cooperative partner in the building of the 'One Belt, One Road' projects and would like to listen to India's opinions and suggestions on the Belt and Road and explore practical cooperation," Hua told PTI in response to India's concerns over the projects. _

Thus you see small engagements over time and leaders visiting has helped at least some movement for a more cooperative role on this issue.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683917075270635521


----------



## Rain

May Allah save all the civilians in base.
Lrts hope operation end soon and sanity prevail in SA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ragnarok connection

People under estimate the power and clout of the US CIA and NSA, forget news channels...they can buy off people in high government positions or maybe even ministers. 
I only hope that this time Modi and Sharif achieve something inspite of all these covert actions going on in the background to derail the peace process.

Ps: The anti-Pakistan feelings by defense personnel is genuine, they hate PA to their bone 



MaarKhoor said:


> Not only USA, Russia also can be behind this along with Israel trying to create war like situation in fact war to neutralize Pakistani nuclear asset, it is confirmed after war both nation will come to ruins only. Anything possible.


Russian secret services is nothing compared to CIA and MOssad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*At least one terrorist, most likely more, are still believed to be hiding in the administrative block of the base. The bodies of four terrorists have been recovered so far. A fifth terrorist has been killed, but the body not yet recovered, said officials.

Manish Mehta, an Indian army spokesman, said the military was working at a "very fast pace" to defuse live hand grenades and gather the remains of the attackers,*


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack, Day 3: Loud explosion near Air Force base; PM Modi chairs high-level meet*
Pathankot terror attack, Day 3: Loud explosion near Air Force base; PM Modi chairs high-level meet | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*NSG Briefs Media On Attack*
1) Operations for this airbase are going on smoothly.

2) All strategic assets at the air base are safe

3) Given the magnitude, operation to eliminate terrorists being done jointly by NSG and Garud.

4) Eliminated 4 terrorists, operations to eliminate 2 more possible terrorists are in the final stages

5) Area of airbase being very large, combing ops are going on simultaneously


*Many families stay here. Our priority to save them as well as physical assets like schools, shops etc: AOC J S Dhamoon

Operation on to eliminate possibly 2 more terrorist: NSG IG Major Gen Dushyant Singh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

zebra7 said:


> Every one know who are the possible source of this terrorist attack, so why keep silence on such matter.
> 
> One thing is clear, the public is very angry at this moment, and is expecting some sort of reactive measures, not defensive measures. As far as I am concerned I don't support
> 1. Any cricket match between two countries
> 2. Any friendly relationship due to same language and culture. Its better to stay away with each other, if cannot live peacefully.
> 3. Any cross border trade as india already have lot of options and for trade whole world is there.
> 4. Any friendly official talks
> 
> What I want with the pakistan to leave the India, and mind their own buisness.
> Indians should till now should realize, that how much you do favour for friendship, pakistan is not going to stop the people like lakvi, hafiz sayeed, dawood ibrahim, maulana azhar to freely move in pakistan, make public rally, keep on running jihadi factory, and keep on planning to hurt and strike India.


Waoo sounds like you find the confirmed proof that Pakistan is behind this attack..
You are a detective along with lawyer and the judge 
You find the proof, file the case and being a judge announced the verdict..
Bravooo.. hats off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

PARIKRAMA said:


> CPEC part wont cut ice sir, too much being make out as an irritation to India but actually as of now, much work is getting done via India China dialogue addressing those concerns
> 
> See here
> See here: India important cooperative partner in Silk Road project: China - The Economic Times
> 
> An important excerpt:
> _In a fresh bid to rope in India into its multi-billion dollar Silk Road project, China today said it regarded India as an important cooperative partner in the mega project and would like to listen its opinion and suggestions to address the concerns.
> 
> Asked about unanimous opinion expressed by top Indian ruling and opposition political parties on the country's concerns and reservations over the "One Belt, One Road" initiative, which included the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor that passes through Azad Kashmir, Chinese Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Hua Chunying said the projects were aimed at furthering regional economic cooperation. _
> 
> _"The Chinese side takes India as an important cooperative partner in the building of the 'One Belt, One Road' projects and would like to listen to India's opinions and suggestions on the Belt and Road and explore practical cooperation," Hua told PTI in response to India's concerns over the projects. _
> 
> Thus you see small engagements over time and leaders visiting has helped at least some movement for a more cooperative role on this issue.


Considering the size and geography of Pakistan, CPEC might be a game changer for us as opposed to the benefits it will bring to India. China or Pakistan cannot and will not ever dub it as a 2 country road thereby alienating the others who might start investing in other ventures to counter its effectiveness. The only sensible policy in it is inclusiveness that China adopted by mentioning India as an important partner considering the consumer base it has on offer. The benefits it will give to Pakistan far outweigh the benefits to India and hence it can be a reasonable factor amongst the others. Even denying Pakistan the benefits it will reap of CPEC could be a benefit enough for any anti-Pakistan entity in all this.

On topic: Even before the investigations have started and operation is over, the Indian media is now coming out openly with pointed fingers , forgetting that three of them point backwards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Prolonging this op has achieved its objective, as has always happened.

I wonder why no one considers Indian Military is the reason two countries can never have peace and any talks between them. With Pakistan's threat out of the picture, with Kashmir resolved they know where they stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Prolonging this op has achieved its objective, as has always happened.
> 
> I wonder why no one considers Indian Military is the reason two countries can never have peace and any talks between them. With Pakistan's threat out of the picture, with Kashmir resolved they know where they stand.




Indian Military is under PM, they hardly dictate any foreign policy unlike Pakistan is a well aware fact!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

rockstarIN said:


> Indian Military is under PM, they hardly dictate any foreign policy unlike Pakistan is a well aware fact!



Covert, hidden manipulation .............. that adds to their edge to shape the foreign policy. It will just require them to fool politicians who hardly have any knowledge of defense matters. Indian military's....... PA lollipop works every time for Indian media, population and politicians.


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack: NIA to register case against Jaish-e-Mohammed today*
Pathankot terror attack: NIA to register case against Jaish-e-Mohammed today | Zee News


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Breaking News 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683933205590720514


----------



## cloud_9

WTF! is wrong with these TV channels? Using Fateh Singh's family & daughter as a TRP prop!


----------



## Windjammer

Russia Today reported that Indians destroyed an administration building thinking gunmen were hiding inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ankit Kumar

The exact location of arrest is claimed to be Kharar.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just checking in its day three if the operation is over.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Windjammer said:


> Russia Today reported that Indians destroyed an administration building thinking gunmen were hiding inside.



Canteen.


----------



## Mrc

Lord Sauron said:


> Alert: Three Suspects caught in Mohali, Chandigarh along with foreign weapons and Pakistani Sim Cards.
> 
> @Levina @Parul @ranjeet @noksss @Abingdonboy




Heck those pakistani sim cards....

Game is up lads...we might as well admit to our involvdment


----------



## Windjammer

One wonders, if there's no hostage situation, then what's stopping the Indian forces from mounting an assault on the gunmen's location, unless off course they are taking shelter somewhere sensitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack: NIA grills Punjab Police SP who was abducted by terrorists*
Pathankot: Even as security forces continue to sanitise the Pathankot Air Force base, National Investigation Agency (NIA) has started probe into the case. The investigating agency on Monday grilled the Punjab Police SP who was abducted by a group of terrorist ahead of the attack. 
SP Salwinder Singh of Gurdaspur has claimed that he and his friend along with his cook were abducted by a group of armed men on Thursday night.

He said the group, in Army uniform, signalled them to stop. Salwinder said as they stopped their vehicle, all the five men barged inside the vehicle and started beating them. He claimed that one of them took the driver's seat and drove towards Pathankot.

After a while, Singh was pushed out of the vehicle and his two companions were driven away by the men. Later, the men pushed one person out of the vehicle near Pathankot and slit the throat of the third man, who has been identified as Rajesh Kumar, was dropped near Damtal hills on the Punjab-Himachal border after he pretended to be dead.

Later their car was recovered near Dhira village. 
Pathankot terror attack: NIA grills Punjab Police SP who was abducted by terrorists | Zee News


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> Russia Today reported that Indians destroyed an administration building thinking gunmen were hiding inside.


Hahah russia today


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Lord Sauron said:


> pak terrorists


How comes the conclusion they are Pakistani, did they find ID cards / Passports or interrogate the dead bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> Hahah russia today



I'll try to find the link to India Today... LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Windjammer said:


> One wonders, if there's no hostage situation, then what's stopping the Indian forces from mounting an assault on the gunmen's location, unless off course they are taking shelter somewhere sensitive.


As the Commanders put it, its a mini city inside the base, including schools and accommodation.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Doordarshan National* ‏@DDNational  2h2 hours ago
SALUTE and RESPECT to our Brave-hearts! #*PathankotAttack* शहीदों को नमन!


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot Attack: 2 Terrorists Still In Hiding At Air Force Base*

PATHANKOT: The terrorists who attacked the Pathankot air base hid in a building where India Air Force personnel live with their families. At least two terrorists are still alive and operations are on to flush them out of the residential building, officers said.
Here are the latest developments:

"The terrorists again opened fire on our columns close to mid-day and were engaged...these terrorists were holed up in a double-storeyed building which was the living accommodation of air force personnel," a senior Army officer said on Monday. 
An NSG officer with him said all families and personnel are safe and "all strategic assets at the airbase have been secured." The Pathankot air force base houses nearly 1,500 families.
The officers described the situation at the base as "under control" and said the operation to eliminate the remaining terrorists was in its final stages.
Heavy firing was heard since Monday morning from inside the air base, where a gunbattle has been on since two teams of terrorists attacked it on Saturday morning. 
Five terrorists have reportedly been killed, though the body of one of them is yet to be recovered.
Seven security personnel have died. The funerals of three martyrs were held on Monday. Lt Col Niranjan Kumar of the NSG will be cremated tomorrow in in his home-town Palakkad.
The terrorists are believed to have crossed over into India on the intervening night of December 30-31. They entered the air force base sometime between January 1 and 2, the firing began early on Saturday morning.
The security forces engaged the terrorists with the help of attack helicopters, mine-proof and bullet-proof personnel carriers.
They also secured vital air force assets. The air base houses MiG-21 fighter jets and Mi-25 and Mi-35 attack helicopters, along with other military hardware.
Prime Minister Narendra Modi has chaired meetings to discuss the Pathankot attack, which comes a week after he became the first Indian premier in 12 years to visit Pakistan.
Pathankot Attack: 2 Terrorists Still In Hiding At Air Force Base


----------



## Windjammer

MaarKhoor said:


> How comes the conclusion they are Pakistani, did they find ID cards / Passports or interrogate the dead bodies.


That was concluded from day one while there was still a firelight in progress, remember one of them made a phone call to his mother.....according to the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H.B.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683933205590720514


----------



## Windjammer

H.B. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683933205590720514



Police are saying they arrested are gangsters.

3 Arrested In Punjab's Mohali With Pakistani Sim Cards


----------



## Sugarcane

H.B. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683933205590720514



All Mobile SIM cards in Pakistan are issued and activated with bio-metric record of person to whom it's issued, So - GOI shouldn't waste anytime to find out the owner of those SIM cards.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Green Angel said:


> IAF should *NUKE* Pathankot Airbase now.........then the remaining 2 terrorist can be killed.
> 
> The only way to reduce the shame for NSG.......in the world.


Do you even know how counter insurgency operations are run...


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683943485599166466


----------



## Spectre

LoveIcon said:


> All Mobile SIM cards in Pakistan are issued and activated with bio-metric record of person to whom it's issued, So - GOI shouldn't waste anytime to find out the owner of those SIM cards.



Provided Pakistan provides access to these records. Highly doubt it


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683945373086257153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
*#PathankotAttack UPDATE: 5th terrorist has been killed, combing op still on for 6th terrorist*


----------



## I.R.A

Spectre said:


> Provided Pakistan provides access to these records. Highly doubt it



Easy buddy name the network operator..................


----------



## Sugarcane

Spectre said:


> Provided Pakistan provides access to these records. Highly doubt it



LOL!!! That's not difficult, give the SIM ID to any employee of Operator, even he/she can tell.


----------



## Leviza

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Easy buddy name the network operator..................


its just the media and political thing, i am sure you can get Indian sim cards in lahore and other close cities as well .


----------



## noksss

No firing or explosion heard for a few hours now
Search on for any remaining terrorist
NIA and security agencies have been checking around Bamiyal village - this village is on the Ugh river - possible route of infiltration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683945945797505024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683945872162304001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

seems like indians are focusing more on blaming Pakistan than actually clearing out the base-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## third eye

JonAsad said:


> seems like indians are focusing more on blaming Pakistan than actually clearing out the base-



Everyone is doing their job.

Those meant to blame are blaming , those meant to clear are doing just that !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

How many still remaining now? This is has gone on far longer than I thought. Hopefully you guys are able to clear these out as fast as possible and kill them ..


----------



## I.R.A

Leviza said:


> its just the media and political thing, i am sure you can get Indian sim cards in lahore and other close cities as well .



Don't know about Indian ones but Pakistani sim cards are issued after bio-metric verification, easy to identify.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

MaarKhoor said:


> *Pathankot terror attack: NIA grills Punjab Police SP who was abducted by terrorists*
> Pathankot: Even as security forces continue to sanitise the Pathankot Air Force base, National Investigation Agency (NIA) has started probe into the case. The investigating agency on Monday grilled the Punjab Police SP who was abducted by a group of terrorist ahead of the attack.
> SP Salwinder Singh of Gurdaspur has claimed that he and his friend along with his cook were abducted by a group of armed men on Thursday night.
> 
> He said the group, in Army uniform, signalled them to stop. Salwinder said as they stopped their vehicle, all the five men barged inside the vehicle and started beating them. He claimed that one of them took the driver's seat and drove towards Pathankot.
> 
> After a while, Singh was pushed out of the vehicle and his two companions were driven away by the men*. Later, the men pushed one person out of the vehicle near Pathankot and slit the throat of the third man, who has been identified as Rajesh Kumar, was dropped near Damtal hills on the Punjab-Himachal border after he pretended to be dead.*
> 
> Later their car was recovered near Dhira village.
> Pathankot terror attack: NIA grills Punjab Police SP who was abducted by terrorists | Zee News



Regarding the highlighted text,The third person who was attempted to be killed appears to be Hindu while other two including S.P appears to be Sikhs and they were later spared,Isn't it pointing towards something that the attackers might be Sikhs...

P:S..R.I.P to the deceased and speedy recovery for the injured..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Lord Sauron said:


> One.



Oh expecting this to end soon.kill the last one.


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

saiyan0321 said:


> Oh expecting this to end soon.kill the last one.


why kill him why not catch him alive and take all information needed from him had the objective was to kill them it would have had been over at least 12 hours earlier


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ABP NewsVerified account* ‏@abpnewstv  16m16 minutes ago
#*PathankotAttack* Body of fifth terrorist recovered


----------



## Maarkhoor

Indian members and media pointing fingers at Pakistan so decide to post some points why Pakistan is not behind this..
Pakistan have a old stance talks with India over all the issues and after P.M Modi's visit chances were bright.
Pakistan already in a state of war and quite busy with TTP & others don't want to diverts attention and resources since operation against them in last and final stages.
Pakistan is working with China for CPEC which will definitely gives a boost to economy never want to derails that.
These are the major points why Pakistan is not behind this attack, what we will get to loose all above mentioned points, did we get any thing by launching attack on Indian air base?
Peace talks may derails, in worse situation we have to deploy army on Indian border long running operation against TTP become inconclusive all the efforts gone vein.
CPEC derailed, economy growth comes to an end.

When Pakistan is on losing much why the hell they launch attack on Indian base.
@WAJsal @Khafee @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Blowing up canteen to kill one person.... not good


----------



## noksss

Pathankot attack: All 6 terrorists killed, say reports*:* #PathankotAttack: Reports coming in that the sixth terrorist, believed to be the last, has also been killed. The 5th terrorist was killed a few hours ago. A powerful explosion today shook a double storeyed building at the Air Base where two terrorists are still holed up as the operations intensified to flush them out.

As the operation against the terrorists entered the third day, NSG, IAF and Army officers said there was no collateral damage to the strategic Air Force assets. 

Inspector General NSG Maj General Dushant Singh told a press conference that the terrorists who attacked the Pathankot air base hid in a building where India Air Force personnel live with their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

Mrc said:


> Blowing up canteen to kill one person.... not good


Not blowing up canteen to give free food to terrorist... not good either.


----------



## graphican

Spectre said:


> Provided Pakistan provides access to these records. Highly doubt it



If India has courage to share those phone numbers, those can be tracked down to their owners. Easy. Its always been India who refused to share details with Pakistan and turn down joint investigation offers. Here onus of sharing is on India than Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

graphican said:


> If India has courage to share those phone numbers, those can be tracked down to their owners. Easy. Its always been India who refused to share details with Pakistan and turn down joint investigation offers. Here onus of sharing is on India than Pakistan.


Share it where.. on this forum ...and share it with whom...a bunch of Internet Keyboard Warriors... 

Dont' worry your NSA is going to get much details on this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon4

graphican said:


> If India has courage to share those phone numbers, those can be tracked down to their owners. Easy. Its always been India who refused to share details with Pakistan and turn down joint investigation offers. Here onus of sharing is on India than Pakistan.


And then you wake up!!


----------



## graphican

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683956165986906112
According to Baghi TV, operation is still under way.


----------



## Maarkhoor

graphican said:


> If India has courage to share those phone numbers, those can be tracked down to their owners. Easy. Its always been India who refused to share details with Pakistan and turn down joint investigation offers. Here onus of sharing is on India than Pakistan.


Those arrested persons are Indian and smugglers nominated many timed in murder cases and according to media they have links with cross border smugglers, possibly they use Pakistani sim cards to communicate for smuggling deals.


----------



## graphican

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Share it where.. on this forum ...and share it with whom...a bunch of Internet Keyboard Warriors...
> 
> Dont' worry your NSA is going to get much details on this...



Obviously an annoying orange wouldn't have this number in his pocket either. Your leadership knows who to share these numbers with and rest assured, you'll get cooperation if you ask for it.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

MaarKhoor said:


> Those arrested persons are Indian and smugglers nominated many timed in murder cases and according to media they have links with cross border smugglers, possibly they use Pakistani sim cards to communicate for smuggling deals.


Dude... the persons arrested are India smugglers with links across the border... Police Commissioner of Punjab(India) Already did a press conference on this... you guys need to calm don and stop mixing it up.


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot attack: 3 suspected Pak terrorists nabbed in Punjab; 2 AK47 rifles, Chinese pistols seized




*
Mohali: In a major development in Patankot terror attack, Punjab Police on Monday arrested three suspected terrorists with Pakistani SIMs and weapons.

The two men, arrested from Mohali, were carrying weapons having Pakistan's markings.

"They had links with smugglers across border, many cases of murder against them," police said.

Officials are quizzing them to determine their identity.

The arrests have come a day after terrorists stormed Pathankot's airbase.

A maximum alert was sounded and security strengthened across Punjab on Sunday in the wake of the attack by suspected Jaish-e-Mohammed terrorists.
Pathankot attack: 3 suspected Pak terrorists nabbed in Punjab; 2 AK47 rifles, Chinese pistols seized | Zee News


----------



## graphican

Dragon4 said:


> And then you wake up!!



And found in reality, it was even worse. 

If you have been poisoned by Indian media, you would easily forget facts. I won't blame you much for that if this is the case. 

If not, you can go through Mumbai incident and learn India not only turned down Pakistan's joint investigation but also international and 3rd party investigation on the subject. This explains your level of confidence you had on your case.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

MaarKhoor said:


> *Pathankot attack: 3 suspected Pak terrorists nabbed in Punjab; 2 AK47 rifles, Chinese pistols seized
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Mohali: In a major development in Patankot terror attack, Punjab Police on Monday arrested three suspected terrorists with Pakistani SIMs and weapons.
> 
> The two men, arrested from Mohali, were carrying weapons having Pakistan's markings.
> 
> "They had links with smugglers across border, many cases of murder against them," police said.
> 
> Officials are quizzing them to determine their identity.
> 
> The arrests have come a day after terrorists stormed Pathankot's airbase.
> 
> A maximum alert was sounded and security strengthened across Punjab on Sunday in the wake of the attack by suspected Jaish-e-Mohammed terrorists.
> Pathankot attack: 3 suspected Pak terrorists nabbed in Punjab; 2 AK47 rifles, Chinese pistols seized | Zee News




Read this dude.. this is after the press conference: 3 held with SIM card, arms ammunitions smuggled from Pak in Mohali | punjab$top | Hindustan Times


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683960041553051648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683960713929338881

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lightning Soul

Parul said:


> He said he would call later…, Jaspreet Proud wife of Shaheed Gursewak Singh
> 45 days back they were dancing, celebrating and laughing when this brave man got married...
> 
> Family members in mourning as mortal remains of Garud Commando Gursewak Singh arrive in Garnala (Ambala) #Respect



Indeed it was a very tragic loss for the family. May they be patient and be able to cope up with this heavy loss.
Can i ask you guys one thing? Why you use the term '*Shaheed*' with your martyrs. I often get intrigued on the reason behind using this term by the non-muslims. As it's originated from Arabic and in context it means that who has given his life in the way of ALLAH. But you guys don't believe on the oneness of God and not even the same God. So why use it then?
No offence though, it's just a curious question.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Even though the security agencies are claiming that all the six terrorists involved in the Pathankot attack have been neutralised, the combing operations have not yet been officially called off.* The security agencies have claimed that the terrorists displayed 'professional army-like tactics' while attacking the Pathankot air base strike

*The terrorists used all the tactics of professional fighters like conserving firepower, attacking at 3 AM when the level of alertness is at its lowest and going quiet to give the impression that all the attackers had died, and also to fire at a crowded mess-like area where mostly people are unarmed, show the military precision that was involved.*

Terrorists displayed professional Army-like tactics while attacking Pathankot air force base, say sources - IBNLive

Ppl can recall i have said much earlier that their tactics are different from normal terrorist which we engage in J&K or other parts. This prove why it was essential to find the backers, financiers and everything behind them.. But i guess based on the threat perception they have been neutralised for good..

OPS WOULD BE CALLED OVER SOON OFFICIALLY


----------



## Maarkhoor

Again Khalistan angle suspected SP and now smugglers.


----------



## Jaam92

Once upon a time PAF Mehran was attacked by terrorists but we did not put any allegation on India

I think Japaneses ISIS is behind this act

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683960717087645696
foreign secretary talks should be canceled .


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683959986557353984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Mudassar Jalil said:


> Once upon a time PAF Mehran was attacked by terrorists but we did not put any allegation on India
> 
> I think Japaneses ISIS is behind this act


Because you guys did not find GPS devices on the terrorists along with GPS codes of their movement to cross International Border and no call was traced back to India.

As Pathankot Operation Continues, PM Modi Meets NSA, Officials: 10 Developments


----------



## sady

I don't believe in conspiracy theories but it seems Indian government wants to prolong this attack to maximise propaganda points. Twin attacks by two separate groups supposedly under Pakistani establishment protection is a clear effort to tell the world look we want peace and Pakistani government also wants peace but this Pakistan Army is a nuisance. False flag ops are nothing new. Why on earth Pak Army doesn't want peace? Pakistan Army has undergone massive changes in last few years in its mindset and it understands that for stronger Pakistan we need stronger economy and for that regional cooperation in of paramount importance including Afghanistan and India. However India's attempt to wrestle more out of these trade and energy links won't materialise with these cheap tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683962240907644928


----------



## Dragon4

graphican said:


> And found in reality, it was even worse.
> 
> If you have been poisoned by Indian media, you would easily forget facts. I won't blame you much for that if this is the case.
> 
> If not, you can go through Mumbai incident and learn India not only turned down Pakistan's joint investigation but also international and 3rd party investigation on the subject. This explains your level of confidence you had on your case.



Welcome to Embassy of India, Washington D C, USA

" Joint investigation" itself is just a jumla.


----------



## Albatross

Levina said:


> I do not trust NDTV and their journos anymore. They lost their credibility long back.[/QUOT





MaarKhoor said:


> Again Khalistan angle suspected SP and now smugglers.


But the best part is they had Pak sims and guns with Pak marks.



Good going Indian society general intel and IQ is well reflected by media.

One wonders though when we are sending terrorists to India instead of using millions of guns in world with no Pak marks and thousands of international sims that can work in both in india and Pak we still use something written on it in block letters * Pakistan*

I pitty poor Indians .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

The 5th one was blown to pieces, probably by a Carl Gustav. Now feeling slightly better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Spectre said:


> Such an attack is not possible without detailed insider information


Good assessment spectre.   

You're right that some traitors on our side were in involved.
Remember Ranjith?? The spy who was arrested from Bhatinda airfirce station few days back?


Spectre said:


> Re-assess the training and tactics manual - such protracted affairs lasting three days have detrimental effect on National Moral and further embolden the terrorists


True. There's already a debate going on about it , whether youngsters should be given security of Air Force stations. The peripheral security of the Air Force station is DSC's (defence security corps) responsibility. We lost 6 DSC soldiers, most of them in their 50s.
Garuds are nothing but QRTs (quick reaction teams) and this was Garuds first outing. I am assuming they need more operational experience- peace keeping in Congo and accompanying others in J&K isn't enough. Albeit, NSG did a fine job.

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @SrNair @rockstarIN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leviza

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Don't know about Indian ones but Pakistani sim cards are issued after bio-metric verification, easy to identify.



And how we are sure , they were not from the pre bio-metric verification era ?

they are just playing dirty games...like always


----------



## Windjammer

Indian media claiming that the sixth gunman has been killed.....but body yet to be recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

cerberus said:


> And @Levina your information is inaccurate
> India fenced and flood-lit 461 kms of Punjab’s border


Pls read my post agian.
I said out of the 553kms long border close to 461kms are fenced but the border near Ravi and Satlej have not been fenced.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683961053479174144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

I have also problem with this...
Whats stopping them from recovering the body??


----------



## barbarosa

Mudassar Jalil said:


> Once upon a time PAF Mehran was attacked by terrorists but we did not put any allegation on India
> 
> I think Japaneses ISIS is behind this act


Indian are making cause for Pakistan but we will face it bravely. these are the the enhance germs of them, Remember Pakistan is not Philistine nor India is Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Albatross said:


> But the best part is they had Pak sims and guns with Pak marks


Thanks but Should I be surprised?


----------



## I.R.A

Leviza said:


> And how we are sure , they were not from the pre bio-metric verification era ?
> 
> they are just playing dirty games...like always




All pre bio metric sims are blocked, such sims numbered in millions. So again if they have the sims they should share the details, otherwise enough with their topi drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683961053479174144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683963975097126912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

this is Lt Gen (Retd) Syed Ata Hasnain comments on ops taking "long time": (Lieutenant General Syed Ata Hasnain, PVSM, UYSM, AVSM, SM, VSM is a retired Three-Star General of the Indian Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dragon4

Color_Less_Sky said:


> All pre bio metric sims are blocked, such sims numbered in millions. So again if they have the sims they should share the details, otherwise enough with their topi drama.


What exactly do you people require for bio metric verification?


----------



## Windjammer

Levina said:


> Thanks but Should I be surprised?



Yes this time they forgot, Pakistan army ration packs, Pakistan ID cards and above all, Pakistani brand of toothpaste.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> this is Lt Gen (Retd) Syed Ata Hasnain comments on ops taking "long time": (Lieutenant General Syed Ata Hasnain, PVSM, UYSM, AVSM, SM, VSM is a retired Three-Star General of the Indian Army)


True that!
But many in our media do not have the grey matter to comprehend this.



Windjammer said:


> Yes this time they forgot, Pakistan army ration packs, Pakistan ID cards and above all, Pakistani brand of toothpaste.


Noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683966494665932801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

There are several positives, and lot of negatives from this......Once this sh!t is over, One need to acknowledge the negatives and look for change in SOP's if needed.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Windjammer said:


> Yes this time they forgot, Pakistan army ration packs, Pakistan ID cards and above all, Pakistani brand of toothpaste.



It's not over yet, so no need to disappoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Some more issues on media coverage especially of NDTV

Reporter Rajiv was telling *Ammunition dippo me *Mortars hain, rocket launchers, guns hain*. Bahut tabahi hogi* - (ammunition depot is filled with mortars, rocket launchers, guns.. there would be too much destruction)
A video clip of the same is now uploaded in the net

Not only this, they divulged the exact location of the ammunition store from the building where the terrorists are holed up.

I believe among media covering exclusive things, perhaps a 1 week ban on them especially NDTV for violating and endangering national security would serve and teach media to be a bit more responsible.. Don know if we have any provision of that or not

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683967044866277376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683968037611909120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683966494665932801


that means there were two more modules working and planning this operation one which deviated the security attention when the SP was hijaked while one was already in and the third followed those inside who attacked at dawn but thing is they count have made it in without help from inside and outside the base all along and that SP getting let off alive while throat of his driver being slit means that SP somehow was also a part of these terror modules or one helping these terorists .
i wonder what is next looks more like a deviation plan for something else specially on eve of french presidents visit and republic day celebrations


----------



## Levina

Ankit Kumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683966494665932801


The calls were intercepted on Friday night and the attack took place on Saturday. They did have enough time. But the info was vague and ergo the delay. Anyways, Ranjith, who ostensibly was aware of a possible attack on the Air Force station, was caught 6 days prior to the attack. That traitor could have alerted the agencies well in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683971095779651584


----------



## Panther 57

Irfan Baloch said:


> damn it
> 
> here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.


Your dream is coming true Indo-Pak dialogue may be annuled until Pathankot incident is discussed lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Conglomerate of militant outfits United Jihad Council (UJC) Monday claimed the responsibility of Pathankot Airbase attack in Punjab where a search and combing operation continued for the fourth consecutive day on Monday.

Besides five militants, seven Indian security personnel, including one official of the National Security Guard, one IAF Garud commando and five Defence Services Corps (DSC) personnel have been killed in the attack so far.

In a statement to Srinagar based news gathering agency CNS, spokesperson United Jihad Council Syed Sadaqat Hussain claimed that Pathankot Air Base attack was carried out by the Kashmiri militants associated with ‘Highway Squad’.

The spokesperson alleged that Indian Government and its media have been suffering from Pakistan Phobia. “*By accusing Pakistan for every attack, India neither succeeded in past to malign the Kashmir Freedom Struggle nor will it get anything in future through malicious propaganda,*" the spokesperson said.

The UJC spokesperson clarified that militants in Kashmir have been fighting Indian Forces from last 27 years and during this period India adopted all available means to crush the Kashmir Movement. “The attack on Pathankot Air Base from Kashmiri Mujhadeen carries a message to India that no security establishment and garrison are out of reach from militants. Instead of accusing Pakistan, India should read the writing on the wall and without wasting any time should provide an opportunity to the people of Kashmir to decided their future,” the statement read.

United Jihad Council claims responsibility of Pathankot attack


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Levina said:


> The calls were intercepted on Friday night and the attack took place on Saturday. They did have enough time. But the info was vague and ergo the delay. Anyways, Ranjith, who ostensibly was aware of a possible attack on the Air Force station, was caught 6 days prior to the attack. That traitor could have alerted the agencies well in advance.


TBH IMHO punjab police was caught napping.. They did not take SP kidnapping and release seriously.. By the time they woke up the attack already had commenced.. On top when they knew they goofed up today they caught the smugglers who are crossing borders for smuggling..and describing them as hardcore criminals..

from the release of SP to attack commencement we had a almost 8-10 hr window of total city shutdown and multiple check points and avoiding this episode... Now why Punjab police did not act is a million dollar question.. Why SP kidnapping and release was nt taken seriously..

You can capture hardcore smugglers now but you could not do naakabandi or shutdown to do a proper search?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683970764320587776
In an attempt to make it look internal they end up confirming the obvious lol Idiots.

their is no point in talks now.


----------



## H.B.

And where is this council based?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Albatross said:


> And what if it was agencies only who planned the attack ?
> Makes sense why his knowledge was made public after the attack.


May he blurted it out too late. How would you know?


PARIKRAMA said:


> TBH IMHO punjab police was caught napping.. They did not take SP kidnapping and release seriously.. By the time they woke up the attack already had commenced.. On top when they knew they goofed up today they caught the smugglers who are crossing borders for smuggling..and describing them as hardcore criminals..
> 
> from the release of SP to attack commencement we had a almost 8-10 hr window of total city shutdown and multiple check points and avoiding this episode... Now why Punjab police did not act is a million dollar question.. Why SP kidnapping and release was nt taken seriously..
> 
> You can capture hardcore smugglers now but you could not do naakabandi or shutdown to do a proper search?


Punjab!
Ofcourse!!! The state which is now under the grip of drug smugglers. 
I did not expect anything better from those nincompoops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

no damage to aircrafts  something wrong


----------



## Manindra

Conglomerate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> May he blurted it out too late. How would you know?
> 
> Punjab!
> Ofcourse!!! The state which is now under the grip of drug smugglers.
> I did not expect anything better from those nincompoops.



Any idea why after such a long stand-off we have to blow up the building instead of shooting them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683973165454766081


----------



## Albatross

ranjeet said:


> Conglomerate of militant outfits United Jihad Council (UJC) Monday claimed the responsibility of Pathankot Airbase attack in Punjab where a search and combing operation continued for the fourth consecutive day on Monday.
> 
> Besides five militants, seven Indian security personnel, including one official of the National Security Guard, one IAF Garud commando and five Defence Services Corps (DSC) personnel have been killed in the attack so far.
> 
> In a statement to Srinagar based news gathering agency CNS, spokesperson United Jihad Council Syed Sadaqat Hussain claimed that Pathankot Air Base attack was carried out by the Kashmiri militants associated with ‘Highway Squad’.
> 
> The spokesperson alleged that Indian Government and its media have been suffering from Pakistan Phobia. “*By accusing Pakistan for every attack, India neither succeeded in past to malign the Kashmir Freedom Struggle nor will it get anything in future through malicious propaganda,*" the spokesperson said.
> 
> The UJC spokesperson clarified that militants in Kashmir have been fighting Indian Forces from last 27 years and during this period India adopted all available means to crush the Kashmir Movement. “The attack on Pathankot Air Base from Kashmiri Mujhadeen carries a message to India that no security establishment and garrison are out of reach from militants. Instead of accusing Pakistan, India should read the writing on the wall and without wasting any time should provide an opportunity to the people of Kashmir to decided their future,” the statement read.
> 
> United Jihad Council claims responsibility of Pathankot attack



This highlighted part is very true and might be the claim overall as well to avenge the death of Shaheed Afzal guru.

But such claims always leave a lot of room confusion and only the careful investigation would reveal the actual culprits behind this audacious and successful attack unless its conducted by Raw itself for some stupid reason with or without the approval of Modi.

Things will get clear with time only

On a lighter note words like Highway squad etc makes the claimant very non serious or they are trying to scare Indian masses that we have highway , downtown , river and forest squads etc

That's not required though as seeing how long it took their elite commandos to eliminate 6 attackers general Indians must be already very scared of their well being incase a situation arises nearby


----------



## PARIKRAMA

United Jihad Council  who the f**k are they?


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> Conglomerate of militant outfits United Jihad Council (UJC) Monday claimed the responsibility of Pathankot Airbase attack in Punjab where a search and combing operation continued for the fourth consecutive day on Monday.
> 
> Besides five militants, seven Indian security personnel, including one official of the National Security Guard, one IAF Garud commando and five Defence Services Corps (DSC) personnel have been killed in the attack so far.
> 
> In a statement to Srinagar based news gathering agency CNS, spokesperson United Jihad Council Syed Sadaqat Hussain claimed that Pathankot Air Base attack was carried out by the Kashmiri militants associated with ‘Highway Squad’.
> 
> The spokesperson alleged that Indian Government and its media have been suffering from Pakistan Phobia. “*By accusing Pakistan for every attack, India neither succeeded in past to malign the Kashmir Freedom Struggle nor will it get anything in future through malicious propaganda,*" the spokesperson said.
> 
> The UJC spokesperson clarified that militants in Kashmir have been fighting Indian Forces from last 27 years and during this period India adopted all available means to crush the Kashmir Movement. “The attack on Pathankot Air Base from Kashmiri Mujhadeen carries a message to India that no security establishment and garrison are out of reach from militants. Instead of accusing Pakistan, India should read the writing on the wall and without wasting any time should provide an opportunity to the people of Kashmir to decided their future,” the statement read.
> 
> United Jihad Council claims responsibility of Pathankot attack


But the supreme commander should accept it with huge briefing.


----------



## Windjammer

Mrc said:


> I have also problem with this...
> Whats stopping them from recovering the body??


Have you noticed that apart from habitual barking by Indian media, those with some authority are keeping quite about the whole episode, no finger pointing or bad mouthing Pakistan..... something is not right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683973969519591425

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Windjammer said:


> Have you noticed that apart from habitual barking by Indian media, *those with some authority are keeping quite about the whole episode, no finger pointing or bad mouthing Pakistan*..... something is not right.



What is not right ? should you guys be not happy for the bolded part


----------



## PARIKRAMA

oh NVM heres the article

*United Jihad Council claims responsibility of Pathankot attack*
United Jihad Council Syed Sadaqat Hussain claimed that Pathankot Air Base attack was carried out by the Kashmiri militants associated with ‘Highway Squad’

The UJC spokesperson clarified that militants in Kashmir have been fighting Indian Forces from last 27 years and during this period India adopted all available means to crush the Kashmir Movement. “The attack on Pathankot Air Base from Kashmiri Mujhadeen carries a message to India that no security establishment and garrison are out of reach from militants. Instead of accusing Pakistan, India should read the writing on the wall and without wasting any time should provide an opportunity to the people of Kashmir to decided their future,” the statement read

United Jihad Council claims responsibility of Pathankot attack

UJC -
_The *United Jihad Council*, also known as the *Muttahida Jihad Council* (MJC), is a jihadi militant group was formed in the summer of 1994 . It is currently headed by Syed Salahuddin, the leader of Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, the largest Jihad group operating in the Indian administered part of Jammu and Kashmir. This organization was created to unify and focus efforts of various armed militant groups fighting against the Indian rule in Kashmir. This made distribution of resources like arms, ammunition, propaganda materials and communications more streamlined. It also made it easier to coordinate and pool resources of various jihadi groups to collect information, plan operations and strike at targets of military importance inside Indian administered Kashmir.

Among the member organizations are: Harakat-ul-Ansar, Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, Jamiat-ul-Mujahideen, Al-Jihad, Al-Barq, Al-Badr, Ikhwan-ul-Mussalmin, Tehrik-ul-Mujahideen. By early 1999, as many as fifteen organizations were affiliated with the Council, though of these only five were considered influential: Lashkar-e-Toiba, Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, Harkat-ul-Mujahideen, Al-Badr and Tehrik-i-Jihad. Many of these organizations are recognized as terrorist organizations by the United States and the UN.

United Jihad Council - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_


----------



## graphican

PARIKRAMA said:


> United Jihad Council  who the f**k are they?



Good question. Looks like terrorists are playing India's game in India now.

Previously all terrorist incidents happening in Pakistan were claimed by a new group every time. I hope terrorist who attacked Indian Airbase are killed and reach their due fate.

*United Jihad Council,* a Kashmiri group based in Indian Occupied Kashmir has admitted the responsibility of this incident. *Kashmir is going to be on the international stage again. So Chit bhi Kashmiris ki aor Pat bhi Kashmiris ki. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> Any idea why after such a long stand-off we have to blow up the building instead of shooting them?


Can't say.
May be one of the terrorists blew himself up.
That should be a reason why the reports say the body of 2nd terrorist being located unde the rubble.


----------



## Albatross

Windjammer said:


> Have you noticed that apart from habitual barking by Indian media, those with some authority are keeping quite about the whole episode, no finger pointing or bad mouthing Pakistan..... something is not right.



Yeah something is cooking up which makes this whole episode shady.

I heard yesterday they arrested a few suspicious people from the vicinity of the Pak airbase which is the headquarter of central command .I am not naming it intentionally.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

May be (LeT + JeM ) = UJC...


PARIKRAMA said:


> United Jihad Council  who the f**k are they?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> oh NVM heres the article
> 
> *United Jihad Council claims responsibility of Pathankot attack*
> United Jihad Council Syed Sadaqat Hussain claimed that Pathankot Air Base attack was carried out by the Kashmiri militants associated with ‘Highway Squad’
> 
> The UJC spokesperson clarified that militants in Kashmir have been fighting Indian Forces from last 27 years and during this period India adopted all available means to crush the Kashmir Movement. “The attack on Pathankot Air Base from Kashmiri Mujhadeen carries a message to India that no security establishment and garrison are out of reach from militants. Instead of accusing Pakistan, India should read the writing on the wall and without wasting any time should provide an opportunity to the people of Kashmir to decided their future,” the statement read
> 
> United Jihad Council claims responsibility of Pathankot attack
> 
> UJC -
> _The *United Jihad Council*, also known as the *Muttahida Jihad Council* (MJC), is a jihadi militant group was formed in the summer of 1994 . It is currently headed by Syed Salahuddin, the leader of Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, the largest Jihad group operating in the Indian administered part of Jammu and Kashmir. This organization was created to unify and focus efforts of various armed militant groups fighting against the Indian rule in Kashmir. This made distribution of resources like arms, ammunition, propaganda materials and communications more streamlined. It also made it easier to coordinate and pool resources of various jihadi groups to collect information, plan operations and strike at targets of military importance inside Indian administered Kashmir.
> 
> Among the member organizations are: Harakat-ul-Ansar, Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, Jamiat-ul-Mujahideen, Al-Jihad, Al-Barq, Al-Badr, Ikhwan-ul-Mussalmin, Tehrik-ul-Mujahideen. By early 1999, as many as fifteen organizations were affiliated with the Council, though of these only five were considered influential: Lashkar-e-Toiba, Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, Harkat-ul-Mujahideen, Al-Badr and Tehrik-i-Jihad. Many of these organizations are recognized as terrorist organizations by the United States and the UN.
> 
> United Jihad Council - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


Huh?
New name???
I guess JuM had become too boring. Lol



Panther 57 said:


> Your dream is coming true Indo-Pak dialogue may be annuled until Pathankot incident is discussed lol.


No 
Peace talks must continue or the terrorist will achieve their objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

graphican said:


> Good question. Looks like terrorists are playing India's game in India now.
> 
> Previously all terrorist incidents happening in Pakistan were claimed by a new group every time. I hope terrorist who attacked Indian Airbase are killed and reach their due fate.
> 
> *United Jihad Council,* a Kashmiri group based in Indian Occupied Kashmir has admitted the responsibility of this incident.



Fancy name, United Jihad Counsil. 

Well operations over, terrorists are dead. No losses of any strategic assets. My heart goes out to soldiers who laid down their life defending the base. Took fair bit of time though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> United Jihad Council  who the f**k are they?



Yes just remembered, it's Hizbul Mujaheden, they use this name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

PARIKRAMA said:


> Some more issues on media coverage especially of NDTV
> 
> Reporter Rajiv was telling *Ammunition dippo me *Mortars hain, rocket launchers, guns hain*. Bahut tabahi hogi* - (ammunition depot is filled with mortars, rocket launchers, guns.. there would be too much destruction)
> A video clip of the same is now uploaded in the net
> 
> Not only this, they divulged the exact location of the ammunition store from the building where the terrorists are holed up.
> 
> I believe among media covering exclusive things, perhaps a 1 week ban on them especially NDTV for violating and endangering national security would serve and teach media to be a bit more responsible.. Don know if we have any provision of that or not



I tell u what I feel, such jignostic reporters should be stripped off their media badges and ranks at the least for putting lives of those who are engaging them as well as the base security in jeopardy. 

Disgusting!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JonAsad

Pulsar said:


> 'Kashmiri Mujahideen' my a$$! This bozo is having a ball in P0K as head of the JUM and the so called UJC having full support of the Pak Establishment. If Pakistan was serious in stamping out terrorism then they must take action against him and his band of circus clowns.
> 
> But that's impossible as they are part of Pakistan Army's 'strategic assets' being used as cannon fodder for their proxy war against India.
> 
> And what was that? 'Highway squad'??  Better if it was named chicken squad!


we are glad to pi$$ you off-


----------



## Maarkhoor

*United Jihad Council*
The United Jihad Council, also known as the Muttahida Jihad Council (MJC), is a jihadi militant group was formed in the summer of 1994 . It is currently headed by Syed Salahuddin, the leader of Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, the largest Jihad group operating in the Indian administered part of Jammu and Kashmir. This organization was created to unify and focus efforts of various armed militant groups fighting against the Indian rule in Kashmir. This made distribution of resources like arms, ammunition, propaganda materials and communications more streamlined. It also made it easier to coordinate and pool resources of various jihadi groups to collect information, plan operations and strike at targets of military importance inside Indian administered Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

noksss said:


> What is not right ? should you guys be not happy for the bolded part


Oh we are always happy. even when our Pigeon gets arrested or our fishing boat gets blown up but why this eerie silence on such a high profile incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

ranjeet said:


> Conglomerate of militant outfits United Jihad Council (UJC)








And apparently, *HE* must be the angel investor in the startup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

@WebMaster i would recommend merging this thread with the one already running on Pathankot attack.


----------



## graphican

Ankit Kumar said:


> May be (LeT + JeM ) = UJC...



United Jihad Council, according to wiki was formed in 1994 and is lead by separatists in Indian Occupied Kashmir. LeT and JeM are alleged to be operated from Azad Kashmir. That means this was terrorist attack attacked by the people who are seeking liberation from India but the territory is currently controlled by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

India has been accused of state terrorism in Indian occupied Kashmir since 7 decades now.
Such retaliatory attacks by the Kashmiri people are no surprises.
Persistent oppression drives people to carry out such acts of retaliation/violence against the oppressors.
India should expect such attacks in the future as wèll.Mudslinging Pakistan won't do any good.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> Yes just remembered, it's Hizbul Mujaheden, they use this name.


yes sir Hizb are the folks .. fancy name.. 


Dazzler said:


> I tell u what I feel, such jignostic reporters should be stripped off their media badges and ranks at the least for putting lives of those who are engaging them as well as the base security in jeopardy.
> 
> Disgusting!


Fully agree sir.. need some action to make ppl own up responsibility

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

Levina said:


> No
> Peace talks must continue or the terrorist will achieve their objective.


I appreciate the spirit. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

The_Sidewinder said:


> Fancy name, United Jihad Counsil.
> 
> Well operations over, terrorists are dead. No losses of any strategic assets. My heart goes out to soldiers who laid down their life defending the base. Took fair bit of time though.



Sure, may departed ones rest in peace - but entire Indian Establishment would be on its toes now. 6 terrorists were a little too much they could handle. This secretly also reveal capabilities of Indian defence forces.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Simple question

India and pakistan is talking on kashmir too

Then why the hell you need Jihadi groups to attack India when talks are going on.. No talks you do fine you have a point.. With talks also you attack.. 

Are they feeling left out? 

what is wrong here.. if we talk and both countries try and give peace a chance we all are scre**d.. IF we dont talk then also both countries get same treatment...


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> United Jihad Council  who the f**k are they?



Yes just remembered, it's Hizbul Mujaheden, they use this name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Windjammer said:


> Oh we are always happy. even when our Pigeon gets arrested or our fishing boat gets blown up but why this eerie silence on such a high profile incident.



Added to that feel happy when you shoot your own drone as well . Now coming to the point May be the government don't want to sabotage the peace process by naming anyone that could be a reason bcoz apart form the chuthiya media no one in the government is naming anyone


----------



## graphican

Kylo Ren said:


> UJC is the congregation of different Kashmir terrorist groups.LeT and JeM are part of it.



If you are part of the group then sure people can learn from you. If you are making things up, then please don't. there is already a lot of nonsense coming from Indian media on the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

United Jihad Council has taken responsibility of attacking Pathankot. Our Professional A_sad Miah will have constipation for few days now as Khalistani Terrorist are not involved in it.Evil Sikh's not fighting against Vegetarian Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Sidewinder

graphican said:


> Sure, may departed ones rest in peace - but entire Indian Establishment would be on its toes now. 6 terrorists were a little too much they could handle. This secretly also reveal capabilities of Indian defence forces.



Yes I agree. Atleast We did better than you guys in PNS Mehran. 
Still we couldhave done better.


----------



## Windjammer

Kylo Ren said:


> During attacks in Pakistan ISPR also releases updates only once or twice a day.



There's a difference between issuing statements and tongue waggling, which earlier happened while the fire fight was still in progress. No, this is very unlike the Indian psyche.


----------



## lightoftruth

Punjabi/Seraiki speaking kashmiris In Indian kashmir must be a new type lol

What funny is ppl still buy the good cop( pak govt) bad cop (non state actors) BS and ride on that Aman ki asha train.

They are blind that this train has crashed and their are Indian causalities.


----------



## Windjammer

noksss said:


> Added to that feel happy when you shoot your own drone as well . Now coming to the point May be the government don't want to sabotage the peace process by naming anyone that could be a reason bcoz apart form the chuthiya media no one in the government is naming anyone


You still think that was a Pakistani drone.


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> Can't say.
> May be one of the terrorists blew himself up.
> That should be a reason why the reports say the body of *2nd terrorist being located unde the rubble*.



That could happen even when IA blew up the building . What is puzzling is if the operation took long so that we could capture the terrorist alive then what happened is not good bcoz we haven't captured them . If it took long for some other reasons like hostages or assets then blowing up of the building doesn't make any sense so the question is why did we engage this guys for a long period ? I guess we might get some clarity once there is some official confirmation


----------



## Star Wars

Terrorists did not get to their intended targets and completely failed in their objectives. I am not worried about the Time it took, just worried about the lives we lost...


AS for everything else, stop the speculation and ignore the media entirely, lets wait for the official word..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*
NOW WILL ALL THESE CONDEMN UJC ACTION and SAY THEY ARE SABOTAGING PEACE TALKS???*


Separatists welcome PM Modi’s surprise visit to Lahore | The Indian Express
quote 
Separatists here welcomed Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Lahore on Friday, with moderate Hurriyat Conference chairman Mirwaiz Umar Farooq terming it “a positive move” and hardline faction leader Syed Ali Shah Geelani saying they have no objection to improved relations between India and Pakistan.

“We do not have any issues with relations improving between India and Pakistan… No right thinking persons shall have any reservation on it. However, the two countries have to address the Kashmir issue as per wishes and aspirations of the people if these endeavours are to succeed,” Geelani told PTI.

Moderate Hurriyat chairman Mirwaiz Umar Farooq said, “Modi’s surprise visit to Pakistan is a positive move. People of Kashmir welcome any opportunity that bring India and Pakistan close.”

Meanwhile, Abdul Gani Bhat, head of Muslim Conference, a constituent of the moderate Hurriyat faction, said his party supports the resumption of dialogue process between India and Pakistan. 

“Muslim Conference pledges support to the resumption of that is now termed as comprehensive dialogue to resolve all disputes, including of course the dispute on Kashmir, and consider this development as an effectively civilised means to move out from the frozen yesterdays to a peacefully productive tomorrow,” Bhat said. 


Separatist, mainstream leaders welcome Modi’s Pak visit
The Hurriyat Conference (G) chairman Syed Ali Geelani told PTI: “We don’t have any reservation to improved ties between India and Pakistan. We do not have any issues with relations improving between the two countries. No right-thinking person shall have any reservation on it. However, the two countries have to address the Kashmir issue as per the wishes and aspirations of its people if these endeavors are to succeed.”

Chairman of Hurriyat Conference (M) Mirwaiz Umar Farooq termed the Modi-Nawaz meeting as a “positive step.” He said he was hopeful that the two leaders would “show political will and press the Kashmir (resolution) button now.”

“It’s a good development that the leaders of two nations have started meeting and talking. It’s a positive development and we welcome it,” he told Greater Kashmir. “We now hope that the two countries show political will to resolve all pending issues, including the core issue of Kashmir.”

Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front Chairman Muhammad Yasin Malik could not be contacted for his reaction as he was under detention in a city police station since Friday afternoon.

Reacting to Modi’s Pakistan visit, Chairman of Democratic Freedom Party, Shabir Ahmad Shah, said there should be a result-oriented dialogue between the two countries on Kashmir issue. “Until the issue of Kashmir is resolved, there will be no peace in South Asia,” he said.


+++


----------



## noksss

Windjammer said:


> You still think that was a Pakistani drone.



Off course man when we Indians have a big heart to accept the pigeons have at least a small heart to accept a bigger object like drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

graphican said:


> Sure, may departed ones rest in peace - but entire Indian Establishment would be on its toes now. 6 terrorists were a little too much they could handle. *This secretly also reveal capabilities of Indian defence forces*.



Doubt it. Remember the infiltration occurred towards the accommodations of personnel. One has to be slow and careful. Ham handed approach would be counter productive and more costly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

unfortunate incident at a wrong time. RIP the dead and we Pakistanis condemn this terrorist attack in India

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pulsar

Kylo Ren said:


> UJC is the congregation of different Kashmir terrorist groups. LeT and JeM are part of it.


And based in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir and trained in terror camps in Pakistan by retired and serving army personnel from the ISI's 'S' Wing! The whole wide world knows it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Kylo Ren said:


> India has a free media so they need not fear military repercussions for fake news so they are free to spread their opinions.



Indian media is warmongering industry. pity that your media had always came up with wrong information and lies whenever any such incident happen in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Levina said:


> Good assessment spectre.
> 
> You're right that some traitors on our side were in involved.
> Remember Ranjith?? The spy who was arrested from Bhatinda airfirce station few days back?
> 
> True. There's already a debate going on about it , whether youngsters should be given security of Air Force stations. The peripheral security of the Air Force station is DSC's (defence security corps) responsibility. We lost 6 DSC soldiers, most of them in their 50s.
> Garuds are nothing but QRTs (quick reaction teams) and this was Garuds first outing. I am assuming they need more operational experience- peace keeping in Congo and accompanying others in J&K isn't enough. Albeit, NSG did a fine job.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @SrNair @rockstarIN




First I thought we are taking much time, but then I came to know that it is so big and lots of people living there--it is not an easy task. It is such a small city as I once visited such area in north India. Garuds did not disappoint but their numbers are very less (a total of 3000+? and deployed all in stallions of IAF) We should strengthen the DSC + Garuds should get armored vehicles instead of Gypsies to move around since the area is vast.

The style of fighting has changed, Garuds should get night vision. And the DSCs to carry not just AKs but grande/and launchers. In close combat, the attackers has upperhand when they use grenades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

@Indian members: Are all Terrorist neutralised or operation still going on?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Parul said:


> @Indian members: Are all Terrorist neutralised or operation still going on?


All 6 dead... Combing operation on...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hellfire

Spring Onion said:


> unfortunate incident at a wrong time. RIP the dead and we Pakistanis condemn this terrorist attack in India



Appreciate your statement. I also rue the fact that when the nations are ready to work together, there are elements who want to derail the peace between the two. Lets hope that despite and inspite we continue to work together and improve on it to face the common enemy - terror. Irrespective of the garb of Kashmir struggle or not, terror in all its forms must be denounced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Spring Onion said:


> Indian media is warmongering industry. pity that your media had always came up with wrong information and lies whenever any such incident happen in India



Thats why we call them #presstitudes

General public is not fool, we have had enough of these media junkies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

UJC claiming is gonna open up a pandora's box

on a funnier note: Hafiz Saeed used his cyber skills via his cyber cell to order maulan azhar to carry the attack and asked in an email from a secret hitech hideway UJC to claim responsibility

Now you all know why being a cyber literate is so so important.. must know fb, tweeter and email and voila with a mac book sitting in a business desk you can karlo duniya muthi mein


----------



## Levina

Spring Onion said:


> Indian media is warmongering industry. pity that your media had always came up with wrong information and lies whenever any such incident happen in India


Can't expect anything better from the media. They can merely speculate.
Our govt agencies don't pass on much details to media and ergo the confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

Spring Onion said:


> unfortunate incident at a wrong time. RIP the dead and we Pakistanis condemn this terrorist attack in India



Thank you. It will test the durability and resilience of Sharif-Modi trust. I can only wish that the investigations don't uncover state involvement and the dialogue for peace goes on. 

We can also expect further attacks on Indian and Pakistani assets and civilians as their are certain groups both within and outside the establishment who have every thing to loose of India-Pak normalize the bilateral relationship. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

hellfire said:


> Appreciate your statement. I also rue the fact that when the nations are ready to work together, there are elements who want to derail the peace between the two. Lets hope that despite and inspite we continue to work together and improve on it to face the common enemy - terror. Irrespective of the garb of Kashmir struggle or not, terror in all its forms must be denounced.



The progress and development of both the countries and the region and above the world peace and progress is linked to peaceful engagement by both the countries. Kashmir is altogether an another matter and in my personal opinion such incidents are not directly linked to Kashmir issue. Let us keep the extremists on both sides at bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
The process of recovering the last 2 bodies is going on, security forces over there will brief when bodies recovered: FM




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Circumference of air base is 24 kilometres, it takes time to comb the area-FM Arun Jaitley #Pathankot



*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
Main aim of terrorists was to harm strategic assets in #Pathankot, this was a suicide squad and they were well trained: FM Arun Jaitley



*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
Jawans have given ultimate sacrifice in #Pathankot , security forces took prompt action- FM Arun Jaitley




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  5m5 minutes ago
All consulate officials in Mazar are safe, latest reports say firing still going on: Arun Jaitley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spsk

Alpha BeeTee said:


> India has been accused of state terrorism in Indian occupied Kashmir since 7 decades now.
> Such retaliatory attacks by the Kashmiri people are no surprises.
> Persistent oppression drives people to carry out such acts of retaliation/violence against the oppressors.
> India should expect such attacks in the future as wèll.Mudslinging Pakistan won't do any good.



When this Pakistan people stop dreaming of Considering India as their competitor, They have lost their race two decades back! 

I also dont understand why our PM visited their state first in place. Looks like they have got different command centers. Every time any Indian PM visits something backfires! One soldier who was killed got married only 45 days before. Who is going to answer for his family ? I also dont understand why still folks are saying we need to Talk  Atleast Congress government issues a "Strong Statement" after these attacks and stops bus train services etc, What does our 56 inch guy got !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

PARIKRAMA said:


> Simple question
> 
> India and pakistan is talking on kashmir too
> 
> Then why the hell you need Jihadi groups to attack India when talks are going on.. No talks you do fine you have a point.. With talks also you attack..
> 
> Are they feeling left out?
> 
> what is wrong here.. if we talk and both countries try and give peace a chance we all are scre**d.. IF we dont talk then also both countries get same treatment...



Talks or no talks, they do that. Mumbai was done to sabotage talks. This one is also there to sabotage talks. And if you are going by the narrative in TOI that Gurudaspur and the other one happened because of no mention of kashmir and no talks, then we are reading it wrong.

I am sure the meeting NS had with Army, DG ISI and their deplomats has not gone down well with Arm or ISI. I am smelling some resentmant over what NS has proposed for talks. Has its roots there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

rockstarIN said:


> First I thought we are taking much time, but then I came to know that it is so big and lots of people living there--it is not an easy task. It is such a small city as I once visited such area in north India. Garuds did not disappoint but their numbers are very less (a total of 3000+? and deployed all in stallions of IAF) We should strengthen the DSC + Garuds should get armored vehicles instead of Gypsies to move around since the area is vast.


Wikipedia says that there are just 2000 Garuds. The drop out rate during the training is 70-80% so I am not surprised.



> The style of fighting has changed, Garuds should get night vision. And the DSCs to carry not just AKs but grande/and launchers. In close combat, the attackers has upperhand when they use grenades.


DSC provides security to our nuclear labs,DRDO establishments etc. But I am against it.
DSC are ex-service personnel who are trained to provide security. Death of 6 DSC men is proof enough that they are not deft for the job.(I do not want to belittle DSC soldiers and their supreme sacrifice for their county. RIP!)

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  1m1 minute ago
Let operation get over then Government will take a view-FM Arun Jaitley when asked by ANI if Indo-Pak talks will be affected




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
And keep them at distance from our strategic assets: Arun Jaitley #Pathankot





*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Lot has been learnt from Mumbai attacks, this led to our security forces to stop the terrorists at the entrance: FM Arun Jaitley


----------



## Parul

Press Conference - NSG: Operation still going on.

Air force Assets base etc. is safe.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683983452069171200


----------



## Rain

Pulsar said:


> And based in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir and trained in terror camps in Pakistan by retired and serving army personnel from the ISI's 'S' Wing! The whole wide world knows it!


Technically u r right half of the world terrorists /thrr trainers were once trained in pakistan finenced by ksa and usa. Thy have russian equipments... so whn u encounters thm u actually fight a topclass fighters. 

On serious not IA needs to enhance its capability to fight terrorists.


----------



## Dragon4

Rain said:


> On serious not IA needs to enhance its capability to fight terrorists.


And how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Levina said:


> Wikipedia says that there are just 2000 Garuds. The drop out rate during the training is 70-80% so I am not surprised.
> 
> 
> DSC provides security to our nuclear labs,DRDO establishments etc. But I am against it.
> DSC are ex-service personnel who are trained to provide security. Death of 6 DSC men is proof enough that they are not deft for the job.(I do not want to belittle DSC soldiers and their supreme sacrifice for their county. RIP!)


You are correct
check for one india article on garuds.. i think was by anantha

here r the links

OneIndia Special: IAF Garuds impress visitors with their mean machines and killer looks - Oneindia
Exclusive: A night to remember! When OneIndia chased the Garuds! - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Spectre said:


> Thank you. It will test the durability and resilience of Sharif-Modi trust. I can only wish that the investigations don't uncover state involvement and the dialogue for peace goes on.



The Modi's visit was facilitated by the Pakistani establishment so indeed Sharif is backed by Pakistani people as well as Pakistani Army. 

As far as investigation is concerned well by whom ? 



> We can also expect further attacks on Indian and Pakistani assets and civilians as their are certain groups both within and outside the establishment who have every thing to loose of India-Pak normalize the bilateral relationship.
> 
> Regards



The dilemma for Pakistan is that we had been and are facing such attacks so frequently hence we often do not link such attacks to India-Pak talks whereas India does not face such attacks or seldom face such incidents so safely everyone see a link between such attacks in India and Indo-Pak peace process. So India needs to assess the situation calmly instead of emotionally.


----------



## Counterpunch

Parul said:


> Press Conference - NSG: Operation still going on.
> 
> Air force Assets & Family members safe.


Not the firing. Combing underway to be certain there are no hidden terrorists and its part of the operation as well.


----------



## Star Wars

Parul said:


> Press Conference - NSG: Operation still going on.
> 
> Air force Assets & Family members safe.




Combing operation from what i understand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Spring Onion said:


> Indian media is warmongering industry. pity that your media had always came up with wrong information and lies whenever any such incident happen in India


Media on the both sides is like that... there are people in Pak media who want to create a plan to Nuke entire India in 20 Minutes...


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
The operations are still going on, we eliminated the 5th terrorist: NSG Official #PathankotAttack

FM Says this
*ANI* ‏@ANI_news 3m3 minutes ago
The process of recovering the last 2 bodies is going on, security forces over there will brief when bodies recovered: FM

WTH is goin on? lol


----------



## Dash

Levina said:


> DSC provides security to our nuclear labs,DRDO establishments etc. But I am against it.
> DSC are ex-service personnel who are trained to provide security. Death of 6 DSC men is proof enough that they are not deft for the job.(I do not want to belittle DSC soldiers and their supreme sacrifice for their county. RIP!)



I have my doubts over how the ops was conducted. We all know Garuds are very new to the role and NSG os more for closed and compact areas and not for combing ops.

PARA or RR (alothough out of scope for them) should have been baught, at least resular infantry men.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
Afghan President Ashraf Ghani calls up Prime Minister Narendra Modi, condemns cross border terrorist attack in #Pathankot




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
Combing and search ops continue. The Air force has deployed all its assets: NSG Official #PathankotAttack


----------



## Leviza

Spring Onion said:


> The dilemma for Pakistan is that we had been and are facing such attacks so frequently hence we often do not link such attacks to India-Pak talks whereas India does not face such attacks or seldom face such incidents so safely everyone see a link between such attacks in India and Indo-Pak peace process. *So India needs to assess the situation calmly instead of emotionally*.



I think you are asking too much from indian side ..


----------



## Spring Onion

Levina said:


> Can't expect anything better from the media. They can merely speculate.
> Our govt agencies don't pass on much details to media and ergo the confusion.



actually speculation is one thing while giving wrong information without investigation is quiet another. Another interesting thing about your media is that they were narrating such information about terrorists which even the Indian government, Indian intelligence agencies did not have, so either the media is more active or your agencies are useless.


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> Combing operation from what i understand...



Few pages back it's mentioned that 6 Terrorist sent to Hell, but NSG said 5?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683984143999303680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Spring Onion said:


> The Modi's visit was facilitated by the Pakistani establishment so indeed Sharif is backed by Pakistani people as well as Pakistani Army.
> 
> As far as investigation is concerned well by whom ?
> 
> 
> 
> The dilemma for Pakistan is that we had been and are facing such attacks so frequently hence we often do not link such attacks to India-Pak talks whereas India does not face such attacks or seldom face such incidents so safely everyone see a link between such attacks in India and Indo-Pak peace process. So India needs to assess the situation calmly instead of emotionally.



United Jihad Council claims responsibility for Pathankot attack: The Hindu - Mobile edition


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
President Ghani also briefed PM Modi about terror attack in Mazar -i-Sharif city. PM thanked President Ghani for his support





*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
Given the magnitude of the airbase, ops will continue till we fully render the base safe: NSG Official #PathankotAttack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Parul said:


> Few pages back it's mentioned that 6 Terrorist sent to Hell, but NSG said 5?



They blew up the building, confirmation of them being dead is what they might be talking about


----------



## utraash

United Jihad Council claims responsibility for Pathankot attack: The Hindu - Mobile edition

P.o.k based group, p.o.k falls( contentious though) in heavenly land of pure. 
All hail to den of terrorists.....


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  1m1 minute ago
> Let operation get over then Government will take a view-FM Arun Jaitley when asked by ANI if Indo-Pak talks will be affected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
> And keep them at distance from our strategic assets: Arun Jaitley #Pathankot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
> Lot has been learnt from Mumbai attacks, this led to our security forces to stop the terrorists at the entrance: FM Arun Jaitley


Jaitley needs to stfu and focus on his own ministry and handle the presstitutes scavenging on martyrs for TRP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samlove

*firing is still going on *


----------



## Star Wars

Spring Onion said:


> actually speculation is one thing while giving wrong information without investigation is quiet another. Another interesting thing about your media is that they were narrating such information about terrorists which even the Indian government, Indian intelligence agencies did not have, so either the media is more active or your agencies are useless.



Ignore Indian media, they probably don't have a clue what they are talking about... I trust Pakistani Generals more than Indian Media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*The Mysterious Third Hand...*
I always wonder whenever peace process starts between the two countries The Mysterious Third Hand pulls the leg of one party and derails the process, When Vajpaye and Nawaz Sharif starts new chapter and Vajpaye's Historical Lahore visit suddenly Kargill happens and two nations too went too close for nuclear war again When Musharaf and Vajpaye too close to sign some type of agreement on Kashmir again The Mysterious Third Hand appears in different form from Indian side and every thing again comes to zero point again.

First we need to find out this third power between the two who influence some body in two countries to derail the peace process. 
*
Pathankot Attack
*
What Pakistan will get after this attack nothing but more on losing side
Army is busy in operations against TTP and in final stages
CPEC a ray of light for economy
Economic Stability & Peace

But if situation become worse we have to move over forces from critically needed operations all the efforts and gone waste. CPEC will be end along with many other things. Now you people think why Pakistan hit his own foot with ax.


----------



## Hindustani78

The body of India's National Security Guard commando, Niranjan Kumar, is carried by Indian soldiers as they pay their last respects in Bangalore.






The body of Lt. Colonel E.K. Niranjan, a bomb expert with the National Security Guard who was killed while defusing a grenade at the scene of the terror attack at Pathankot IAF base, was brought to Bengaluru from where it was to be taken to his hometown Palakkad in Kerala.

Teary-eyed people filed past the body as the martyr’s family members sat near it. “He was always interested in the army. I am proud of his sacrifice,” Niranjan’s father Sivarajan said.

Niranjan’s sister said, “I look at him as Arjuna who fought for his _karmabhoomi_.”

He hailed from Palakkad in Kerala and is survived by his wife Dr. Radhika and a 18-month-old daughter.

The body of Lt. Col. Niranjan, NSG (National Security Gaurd) kept at BEL school ground for public to pay their last respects, in Bangalore. Photo: K. Murali Kumar




Radhika looks at the coffin of her husband and India's National Security Guard commando, Niranjan Kumar, who was among those killed in the attack on the Pathankot air force base after the body was brought to Bangalore.






Heartrending scenes were witnessed on Monday as martyrs of Pathankot terror attack were given a final farewell with full military honours in presence of hundreds of people who converged to pay their tributes to the bravehearts.

Slogans of ‘_Bharat Mata ki Jai’_ rent the air as the body of Garud commando Gursewak Singh, draped in the tricolour, reached his native Garnala village near Ambala, while the family members of the young Sikh, who was married in November, were inconsolable.

Haryana Ministers Anil Vij and Abhimanyu were present to pay tributes along with senior officers from the Air Force, besides personnel from the army, police and civil administration.


----------



## Neuro

psugumar said:


> When this Pakistan people stop dreaming of Considering India as their competitor, They have lost their race two decades back!
> 
> I also dont understand why our PM visited their state first in place. Looks like they have got different command centers. Every time any Indian PM visits something backfires! One soldier who was killed got married only 45 days before. Who is going to answer for his family ? I also dont understand why still folks are saying we need to Talk  Atleast Congress government issues a "Strong Statement" after these attacks and stops bus train services etc, What does our 56 inch guy got !



Peace talk with Pakistan is an impossible task just waste of time. Agreed..... congress explained its stance towards Pakistan but BJP confused a lot. PM surprised trip cost us more. HM issued strong statement against this attack let see whether its merely a statement or befitting reply on process .


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> They blew up the building, confirmation of them being dead is what they might be talking about



No he didn't talk on that aspect. I'll try and find the press conference details and post it here.


----------



## Sergi

Spring Onion said:


> actually speculation is one thing while giving wrong information without investigation is quiet another. Another interesting thing about your media is that they were narrating such information about terrorists which even the Indian government, Indian intelligence agencies did not have, so either the media is more active or your agencies are useless.


- Free media has its Pros & Cons
- Govts don't act on media coverage.
- Govt will officially reply after investigation when time is right 
- I don't think GOI will do something that will make problems for Navaj Sharif ... Yet
- AFA unofficial response everybody here know there is tit for tat. Just time and place matter. 
- for now let's hope - hope for peace is not lost .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

utraash said:


> United Jihad Council claims responsibility for Pathankot attack: The Hindu - Mobile edition





utraash said:


> United Jihad Council claims responsibility for Pathankot attack: The Hindu - Mobile edition
> 
> P.o.k based group, p.o.k falls( contentious though) in heavenly land of pure.
> All hail to den of terrorists.....



Bwahahahahahhahaha Highway Squad ? dahhhhhh 

"According to Srinagar-based wire service _CNS_, UJC spokesman Syed Sadaqat Hussain has said that Kashmiri militants associated with the ‘Highway Squad’ attacked the airbase"


Now this is funniest claim. Anyway if You Indians believe CNS and this claim by highway gang mehhhh then the case is solved please pump in more forces into Indian Occupied Kashmir or bomb IOK your headache will be solved.

Win win for both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987410649137153


----------



## Dragon4

Spring Onion said:


> Bwahahahahahhahaha Highway Squad ? dahhhhhh
> 
> "According to Srinagar-based wire service _CNS_, UJC spokesman Syed Sadaqat Hussain has said that Kashmiri militants associated with the ‘Highway Squad’ attacked the airbase"
> 
> 
> Now this is funniest claim. Anyway if You Indians believe CNS and this claim by highway gang mehhhh then the case is solved please pump in more forces into Indian Occupied Kashmir or bomb IOK your headache will be solved.
> 
> Win win for both sides


And what makes you think Indian government would be satisfied with just a claim and stop its investigation?
Its not a win for us, we already lost 7


----------



## ranjeet

samlove said:


> *firing is still going on *


wtf? why is it not on ndtv?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Sergi said:


> - Free media has its Pros & Cons
> - Govts don't act on media coverage.
> - Govt will officially reply after investigation when time is right
> - I don't think GOI will do something that will make problems for Navaj Sharif ... Yet
> - AFA unofficial response everybody here know there is tit for tat. Just time and place matter.
> - for now let's hope - hope for peace is not lost .




Indian media is anything but free.
2. Navaj Sharif has nothing to do with this incident neither his army
3. as far as tit for tat is concerned look within and attack your own local warmongers, Pakistan has nothing to do with this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Sergi said:


> -
> - AFA unofficial response everybody here know there is tit for tat. Just time and place matter.
> - for now let's hope - hope for peace is not lost .


forget everything asking for peace to prevail is a really very tall order now .


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> wtf? why is it not on ndtv?



Krantikari channel is telling that Terrorist have not been wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Dash said:


> I have my doubts over how the ops was conducted. We all know Garuds are very new to the role and NSG os more for closed and compact areas and not for combing ops.
> 
> PARA or RR (alothough out of scope for them) should have been baught, at least resular infantry men.


The NSG troops and the JAK RIF unit were moved to the technical area of the airbase and ergo our assets are intact.
One Garud, and 6 DSC soldiers were killed at the entry point (the mess).ostensibly, the DSC soldiers were unarmed. We could have reduced the casualities if DSC was alert...or so I think. 



Spring Onion said:


> media is more active or your agencies are useless.


Aarrggh springy!
Media is useless!!!
Our agencies are doing their part well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> *The Mysterious Third Hand...*
> I always wonder whenever peace process starts between the two countries The Mysterious Third Hand pulls the leg of one party and derails the process, When Vajpaye and Nawaz Sharif starts new chapter and Vajpaye's Historical Lahore visit suddenly Kargill happens and two nations too went too close for nuclear war again When Musharaf and Vajpaye too close to sign some type of agreement on Kashmir again The Mysterious Third Hand appears in different form from Indian side and every thing again comes to zero point again.
> 
> First we need to find out this third power between the two who influence some body in two countries to derail the peace process.
> *
> Pathankot Attack
> *
> What Pakistan will get after this attack nothing but more on losing side
> Army is busy in operations against TTP and in final stages
> CPEC a ray of light for economy
> Economic Stability & Peace
> 
> But if situation become worse we have to move over forces from critically needed operations all the efforts and gone waste. CPEC will be end along with many other things. Now you people think why Pakistan hit his own foot with ax.


I believe Pakistan establishment needs to do what they did to LeJ chief with some Kashmiri group leader in Pakistan, only thing to see is if they are willing to do it for talks with India.


----------



## Spring Onion

Dragon4 said:


> And what makes you think Indian government would be satisfied with just a claim and stop its investigation?
> Its not a win for us, we already lost 7



 for your janta well such claims mislead the public greatly and results in pressure on the government.

This is funny because if Kashmiri freedom fighters have got such powers then the it would have been a complete game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> Bwahahahahahhahaha



Havent seen you for some time...... Welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ranjeet said:


> wtf? why is it not on ndtv?


Bcz Barkha Dutt is busy visiting Martyr family and asking her emotional questions and showing they breaking up, suffering and crying.. The whole of emotional part due to loss.

Talk about path breaking journalism for being insensitive..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> I believe Pakistan establishment needs to do what they did to LeJ chief with some Kashmiri group leader in Pakistan, only thing to see is if they are willing to do it for talks with India.


Morally we can't since we are supporting Kashmiri freedom struggle and as per constitution Azad Kashmir is an independent state if the support freedom struggle in their occupied area we can't do nothing.


----------



## ranjeet

Spring Onion said:


> Indian media is anything but free.
> 2. Navaj Sharif has nothing to do with this incident neither his army
> 3. as far as tit for tat is concerned look within and attack your own local warmongers, Pakistan has nothing to do with this


The fact how little Indian media knew about NSA meetings or Modi's visit to Pakistan must make it clear how much Modi government trust Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

ranjeet said:


> I believe Pakistan establishment needs to do what they did to LeJ chief with some Kashmiri group leader in Pakistan, only thing to see is if they are willing to do it for talks with India.



The Pakistani terrorist group you are accusing of this attack is one of the biggest enemies and provider of suicide bombers against Pakistani people.


nair said:


> Havent seen you for some time...... Welcome back



Thank you I was not well.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Jaitley needs to stfu and focus on his own ministry and handle the presstitutes scavenging on martyrs for TRP.



He's live on Air & addressing a press conference.  #STFU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Spring Onion said:


> Indian media is anything but free.
> 2. Navaj Sharif has nothing to do with this incident neither his army
> 3. as far as tit for tat is concerned look within and attack your own local warmongers, Pakistan has nothing to do with this


1. Ok you are free to assume & I hope you know the real meaning of ***-u-me
2. Let's hope so but evenif GoP has nothing to do with it a full clean chit is impossible for now
3. Agains assumption. But I let you with your theory 
4. One thing is sure - Base has been attacked. Indians will say it was Pakistani and vice versa 
5. We all know Pakisatan has more than enough unofficial ( NON-state) trouble making tools. 
6. Purpose is clear. Derail the peace process. Let's see how much they succeed 
7. I actually petty NS & his govt. Sometimes they look really helpless in such issues


----------



## Dragon4

Spring Onion said:


> for your janta well such claims mislead the public greatly and results in pressure on the government.
> 
> This is funny because if Kashmiri freedom fighters have got such powers then the it would have been a complete game changer.


Pressure for what?
The opposition and the RSS is pressing for talks till now!! Who else can put pressure on government? 
As for the second line, yes they were fully trained in guerrilla warfare, had sophisticated weapons and were heavily armed. For that, i think you need special training.


----------



## spsk

Spring Onion said:


> Indian media is anything but free.
> 2. Navaj Sharif has nothing to do with this incident neither his army
> 3. as far as tit for tat is concerned look within and attack your own local warmongers, Pakistan has nothing to do with this



Come on man, If some one can infiltrate into a Airforce base with so much of ammunition, Obviously they are trained by a military and supported by a country. You dont need a big investigation to find out who possibly could have done. All I can say is Pakistan is preparing for a doomsday all by themself and destroying themself day by day. Better if they focus all their resoures on something good instead of this Evil. 

I also agree Navaz Sherif got nothing to do here! When he go nothing to do in Pakistan itself, what can you expect him to do in India!


----------



## PARIKRAMA

PPL do here realise right if UJC has such "reach" then they would have done many more attacks rather than just one now!!!
HIghway squad is more like high way to heaven or hell.. Should have chosen a better name.. just saying!!

FOr media as i said earlier ban channels for a week .. at least 1 or 2.. i nominate NDTV for the first ban slot.. it will teach everybody to behave properly and stop doing super investigative journalistic work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

ranjeet said:


> The fact how little Indian media knew about NSA meetings or Modi's visit to Pakistan must make it clear how much Modi government trust Indian media.



Actually Media anywhere is not for trusting or doubting by government but it is all about understanding the media and when a country incorporate nationalism in its media just like India had been doing for long, then you come to a saturated point where you guys are right now viz a viz Media warmongering. Your media is learn indeed in the long run. But till then the public will continue to suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> Morally we can't since we are supporting Kashmiri freedom struggle and as per constitution Azad Kashmir is an independent state if the support freedom struggle in their occupied area we can do nothing.


Well good luck with Morality than, and people from both countries will keep on "enjoying" the fruits of proxies.


----------



## Counterpunch

Some members are resorting to stick measuring comparing Badaber with Pathankot. This is not right; morally as well as technically. As the intention of the attackers has been totally different in both the cases. In Badaber they had the shoot to kill orders who ever may come across and there were no strategic assets stationed at Badaber (having stayed there for 8 years) so they just stepped in and started shooting. They found 20 or so people gathered in the mosque (right on the main road open to general public that bisects the two parts of the living areas) and sprayed them with bullets.
However, at Pathankot the terrorists probably had the orders to destroy the assets alone. They were there for the long haul as proven by the fight back for 3 days and hence they didn't go rambo right upon entering. Or do you want me to believe that the terrorists didn't have a chance of harming any civilian having entered the living quarters/blocks of the 14 Km airbase? Were there no unarmed people left in the housing area/base area at all? So they probably didn't have the intention of a massacre as the only people who got killed are the ones who defended or conducted the operation. Had they planned a massacre they could have headed straight to the living areas with the inhabitants still asleep neutralizing any guards, like they intended in Badaber. Of course, there would have been far little security around the living quarters compared to the aircraft hangars/pens.

So I would request everyone to have regard for all the martyrs (Badaber/Pathankot) while dueling on Pathankot. Men fight in the battlefield not from behind their screens! So save it for then


----------



## Spring Onion

psugumar said:


> Come on man, If some one can infiltrate into a Airforce base with so much of ammunition, Obviously they are trained by a military and supported by a country. You dont need a big investigation to find out who possibly could have done. All I can say is Pakistan is preparing for a doomsday all by themself and destroying themself day by day. Better if they focus all their resoures on something good instead of this Evil.
> 
> I also agree Navaz Sherif got nothing to do here! When he go nothing to do in Pakistan itself, what can you expect him to do in India!



And the trainer country can be your own one? right? anyway you NEED BIG INVESTIGATION to find out your own insider help or facilitation for such an easy infiltration.

An attack on a airbase cannot be planned without inside information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Spring Onion said:


> And the trainer country can be your own one? right? anyway you NEED BIG INVESTIGATION to find out your own insider help or facilitation for such an easy infiltration.
> 
> An attack on a airbase cannot be planned without inside information.


Can you apply the same logic to murder of Childrens in your country ??? I hope not


----------



## ranjeet

Spring Onion said:


> Actually Media anywhere is not for trusting or doubting by government but it is all about understanding the media and when a country incorporate nationalism in its media just like India had been doing for long, then you come to a saturated point where you guys are right now viz a viz Media warmongering. Your media is learn indeed in the long run. But till then the public will continue to suffer.


nationalism and Indian media? private business houses are interested in TRPs and money only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Parul said:


> Few pages back it's mentioned that 6 Terrorist sent to Hell, but NSG said 5?


5 have been killed, but combing operations are underway. It is suspected though that there is a 6th person too.


fullstory

As for peace talks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683957613336211457
*Indo-Pak FS-level talks: India 'mulling options'*
*New Delhi, Jan 4 (PTI)* India is "mulling options" with regard to the Foreign Secretary-level talks with Pakistan scheduled to be held in Islamabad on January 15, in light of the terror attack at Pathankot air base.

Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar is scheduled to travel to Islamabad on January 14 to hold discussions with his Pakistani counterpart Aizaz Ahmad Chaudhry to chalk out a roadmap to carry forward the engagement under the newly-announced "Bilateral Comprehensive Dialogue".

However, official sources today said the government was "mulling options" with regard to the Islamabad meeting.

There has been speculation that the talks may be deferred and that the National Security Advisors of the two countries may meet to discuss the situation arising out of the Pathankot terror strike suspected to have been carried out by Pakistani terrorists.

In a pre-dawn attack, a group of heavily-armed terrorists, suspected to be belonging to Jaish-e-Mohammed outfit, attacked the Air Force base in Pathankot.

The process of resumption of talks was set in motion after a meeting between Prime Ministers of India and Pakistan in Paris on November 30 on the sidelines of Climate Change Conference.

The meet was followed by the NSAs of India and Pakistan meeting in Bangkok a week later following which the External Affairs Minister visited Pakistan to attend Heart of Asia Conference during which the two sides announced the resumption of talks under "Bilateral Comprehensive Dialogue" process.

In a surprise move, Prime Minister Narendra Modi also visited Lahore on December 25 to greet his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif on his birthday in person.

The two foreign secretaries are scheduled to discuss modalities and other schedule-related aspects to carry forward the dialogue process.

@Levina @Spring Onion @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sergi

ranjeet said:


> nationalism and Indian media? private business houses are interested in TRPs and money only.


Our media is only one thing. Creating sensation and TRP. But that's what you get by letting work media freely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Cross border terrorist attack according to whome, your beloved media...hun.stop blaming pakistan for everything.


----------



## anant_s

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683988552653209600


----------



## Parul

PARIKRAMA said:


> PPL do here realise right if UJC has such "reach" then they would have done many more attacks rather than just one now!!!
> HIghway squad is more like high way to heaven or hell.. Should have chosen a better name.. just saying!!
> 
> FOr media as i said earlier ban channels for a week .. at least 1 or 2.. *i nominate NDTV for the first ban slot..* it will teach everybody to behave properly and stop doing super investigative journalistic work



This would be considered as a "WAR" on Secularism on India . Hence, it won't happen. May be some law which will have them accountable or come up with a News Channel which can burst these presstitutes Propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Spring Onion said:


> The Pakistani terrorist group you are accusing of this attack is one of the biggest enemies and provider of suicide bombers against Pakistani people.
> 
> 
> Thank you I was not well.


I thought Pakistan vowed to fight against terror groups, didn't knew they had hidden (*) after that commitment.



Parul said:


> He's live on Air & addressing a press conference.  #STFU


Only good thing Kejriwal did was go after him, no one else had enough guts to go after him openly.


----------



## Maarkhoor

What is the situation on ground ? is operation ended ?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

anant_s said:


> 5 have been killed, but combing operations are underway. It is suspected though that there is a 6th person too.
> 
> 
> fullstory
> 
> As for peace talks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683957613336211457
> *Indo-Pak FS-level talks: India 'mulling options'*
> *New Delhi, Jan 4 (PTI)* India is "mulling options" with regard to the Foreign Secretary-level talks with Pakistan scheduled to be held in Islamabad on January 15, in light of the terror attack at Pathankot air base.
> 
> Foreign Secretary S Jaishankar is scheduled to travel to Islamabad on January 14 to hold discussions with his Pakistani counterpart Aizaz Ahmad Chaudhry to chalk out a roadmap to carry forward the engagement under the newly-announced "Bilateral Comprehensive Dialogue".
> 
> However, official sources today said the government was "mulling options" with regard to the Islamabad meeting.
> 
> There has been speculation that the talks may be deferred and that the National Security Advisors of the two countries may meet to discuss the situation arising out of the Pathankot terror strike suspected to have been carried out by Pakistani terrorists.
> 
> In a pre-dawn attack, a group of heavily-armed terrorists, suspected to be belonging to Jaish-e-Mohammed outfit, attacked the Air Force base in Pathankot.
> 
> The process of resumption of talks was set in motion after a meeting between Prime Ministers of India and Pakistan in Paris on November 30 on the sidelines of Climate Change Conference.
> 
> The meet was followed by the NSAs of India and Pakistan meeting in Bangkok a week later following which the External Affairs Minister visited Pakistan to attend Heart of Asia Conference during which the two sides announced the resumption of talks under "Bilateral Comprehensive Dialogue" process.
> 
> In a surprise move, Prime Minister Narendra Modi also visited Lahore on December 25 to greet his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif on his birthday in person.
> 
> The two foreign secretaries are scheduled to discuss modalities and other schedule-related aspects to carry forward the dialogue process.
> 
> @Levina @Spring Onion @PARIKRAMA


We should not defer talks.. in fact if UJC has done it seriously and since UJC folks are in I OK P OK with HuJ leadership based out of PO K. we should discuss and start a jointly timed ops for IA in IOK and PA in P OK to weed out such scums who wants to destabilise India Pakistan peace process

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Sergi said:


> Our media is only one thing. Creating sensation and TRP. But that's what you get by letting work media freely


I hope some action must be taken against media, these nincompoop have no shame. Shoving their mics in the face of family members of dead soldiers for TRPs and asking "How are you feeling?" fcuking disgrace to humanity these monkeys with camera and mics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> We should not defer talks.. in fact if UJC has done it seriously and since UJC folks are in I OK P OK with HuJ leadership based out of PO K. we should discuss and start a jointly timed ops for IA in IOK and PA in *** to weed out such scums who wants to destabilise India Pakistan peace process


Even peace process is going no where, did you think India or Pakistan change their stance on Kashmir no never. peace process will only give time to develop their economies and weapons stock thats all. Kashmir is a / will be nuclear flash point even so called super powers never wants that issue solved or Pakistan India reach some kind of deal. if some kind of deal happens then next super powers will be India and Pakistan among China and they don't want that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> What is the situation on ground ? is operation ended ?


combing op is on and it will be on for 48 hours till they sanitize the whole base. Engagement with terrorists has ended if that's what you want to know.


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> combing op is on and it will be on for 48 hours till they sanitize the whole base. Engagement with terrorists has ended if that's what you want to know.


Some post back a member posted still firing can be heard.


----------



## lightoftruth

PARIKRAMA said:


> We should not defer talks.. in fact if UJC has done it seriously and since UJC folks are in I OK P OK with HuJ leadership based out of PO K. we should discuss and start a jointly timed ops for IA in IOK and PA in P OK to weed out such scums who wants to destabilise India Pakistan peace process


 they are not terrorists for them but freedom fighters,sponsored trained assets to keep kashmir burning ,bleeding us by 1000 cuts ,who attacks his own assets ?

we have learned nothing from 26/11.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Search operations were in their final phase as security forces moved to secure every inch of the Pathankot air force base on Monday. Occasional sound of firing and a blast was heard from inside as the counter offensive by security forces neared 60 hours.*

"We have eliminated four terrorists and operation to eliminate two more terrorists possibly is in the final stage," National Security Guards (NSG) Inspector General Major General Dushant Singh told the media.

"The operation will continue till all the personnel, assets and structure are physically combed. So it is likely to take a long time," he said.

"These terrorists are holed up in a double-storeyed building which is a living accommodation of the air force personnel. The operations are on to clear this building from the terrorists," said Brigadier Anupinder Singh.

*A search operation was also on in nearby villages for possible terrorists. There were reports of raids by security agencies at some other places in Punjab, Haryana and Chandigarh.*

Saturday's audacious terror attack started at 3.30 a.m. Four terrorists were killed on Saturday. The security forces have lost seven personnel.

The army, NSG and IAF officers said* the operation would continue till the combing of the air base was completed.*

The four terrorists were killed by security forces on Saturday after a 15-hour long gunfight in which the NSG, Indian Army and IAF commandos were involved, assisted by IAF helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot attack: 5th terrorist killed, operations still under way, says NSG*


----------



## barbarosa

Think before action


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> Even peace process is going no where, did you think India or Pakistan change their stance on Kashmir no never. peace process will only give time to develop their economies and weapons stock thats all. Kashmir is a / will be nuclear flash point even so called super powers never wants that issue solved or Pakistan India reach some kind of deal. if some kind of deal happens then next super powers will be India and Pakistan among China and they don't want that.



Modi has political space to wriggle but Pakistan has to prove it's sincerity by tackling groups harming India. If you are stuck with moral dilemma of kashmiri freedom fighters, I suggest you tackle groups working in Pakistani Punjab.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

The_Sidewinder said:


> Thats why we call them #presstitudes
> 
> General public is not fool, we have had enough of these media junkies.


Which general public ?
An avg Indian has been indoctrinated to blame the 'evil' Pakistan Army after every such incident.
Media has a very negative impact in India sir.


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> Modi has political space to wriggle but Pakistan has to prove it's sincerity by tackling groups harming India. If you are stuck with moral dilemma of kashmiri freedom fighters, I suggest you tackle groups working in Pakistani Punjab.


There are no training camps in Pakistan we support the freedom struggle morally and politically.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MaarKhoor said:


> Even peace process is going no where, did you think India or Pakistan change their stance on Kashmir no never. peace process will only give time to develop their economies and weapons stock thats all. Kashmir is a / will be nuclear flash point even so called super powers never wants that issue solved or Pakistan India reach some kind of deal. if some kind of deal happens then next super powers will be India and Pakistan among China and they don't want that.


My dear, even if India and Pakistan works out a good deal will UJC like entities agree to such a deal.. 
You are correct that super powers wont like India and pakistan to have peace and develop and become prosperous.. But dont you think such a joint ops like action at least gives a fair chance to weed out factors who may tomorrow again attack.. If not India then Pakistan... we cannot let such elements hold our countries to ransom, can we?

Afghan update
*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
Mazar-i-Sharif(Afghanistan) attack: Three bodies recovered, three more terrorists believed to be hiding in adjacent building


----------



## Hindustani78

ranjeet said:


> combing op is on and it will be on for 48 hours till they sanitize the whole base. Engagement with terrorists has ended if that's what you want to know.



Combing operations are going on in all the areas around the border areas.

Punjab Police *have busted a drug smuggling syndicate and arrested three persons from near here, and recovered Pakistani SIM card, mobiles, weapons and ammunition from their possession.*

*"The three notorious smugglers had with them foreign made weapons including a Pakistani double-magazine automatic stengun and Pakistani mobile sim card," he said.*

The SSP said that police have recovered one stengun of .9 mm, two pistols (.9mm), two pistols .30 bore, one airgun, 190 live cartridges, 31 mobile phones, one Pakistani mobile sim card and one car from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Media on the both sides is like that... there are people in Pak media who want to create a plan to Nuke entire India in 20 Minutes...


In comparison,our anchor persons as well the general tone towards India is very light.
People in Pakistan are more tolerant in this regard.


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> My dear, even if India and Pakistan works out a good deal will UJC like entities agree to such a deal..
> You are correct that super powers wont like India and pakistan to have peace and develop and become prosperous.. But dont you think such a joint ops like action at least gives a fair chance to weed out factors who may tomorrow again attack.. If not India then Pakistan... we cannot let such elements hold our countries to ransom, can we?


Only one solution solved the disputed territories issues once done there will be no excuse left for any Mujahid. Joint OPS not possible since Kashmir is a disputed territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> I thought Pakistan vowed to fight against terror groups, didn't knew they had hidden (*) after that commitment.
> 
> 
> Only good thing *Kejriwal* did was go after him, no one else had enough guts to go after him openly.



Off late I'm not following Indian Politics & don't know what Jatley did.  However, I hate this Chameli - AK - 49 to core.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> There are no training camps in Pakistan we support the freedom struggle morally and politically.


Think again. 
next lal masjid ?masood azhar madrasa bahawalpur


----------



## Hindustani78

PARIKRAMA said:


> My dear, even if India and Pakistan works out a good deal will UJC like entities agree to such a deal..
> You are correct that super powers wont like India and pakistan to have peace and develop and become prosperous.. But dont you think such a joint ops like action at least gives a fair chance to weed out factors who may tomorrow again attack.. If not India then Pakistan... we cannot let such elements hold our countries to ransom, can we?



India is even super power and because of this only proxy war is being waged against our nation.


China: Pathankot attacks aimed at disrupting India-Pakistan ties - The Hindu


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> Think again.
> next lal masjid ?masood azhar madrasa bahawalpur


Such actors lost power in Pakistan even hiding from security forces living in and out Afghan border.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MaarKhoor said:


> There are no training camps in Pakistan we support the freedom struggle morally and politically.


You do understand sir, that such freedom seekers if they keep attacking India then how do you suppose India Pakistan together can ever reach a deal even with Kashmir? For our prosperity and for our future children to be living in a world devoid of bloodshed, such support has to be either stopped or with your support make them stop doing such things.. Thats the only way both country can have peace in eternal terms.. This is also the reason we have never allowed a third party between India and Pakistan talks and will never will in future too.


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> Some post back a member posted still firing can be heard.


Indian media has so much presences around that base that had someone farted loud enough they would have ran tickers claiming they heard just another loud blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683997147369345024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MaarKhoor said:


> Only one solution solved the disputed territories issues once done there will be no excuse left for any Mujahid. Joint OPS not possible since Kashmir is a disputed territory.


i said jointly timed ops not joint ops.. meaning IA actions in our part of Kashmir and PA action in your part but simultaneously start of ops..


----------



## Hindustani78

MaarKhoor said:


> There are no training camps in Pakistan we support the freedom struggle morally and politically.



But here its about training, arming and funding which is the problem


----------



## Parul

Hmm. Apparently, Ajit Doval would have orchestrated this attack. Hence, they've rightly declined it. 



Kylo Ren said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Albatross @graphican @Windjammer @ranjeet @Parul @Levina @noksss @rockstarIN @Srinivas
> 
> Afghan Taliban has denied involvement in Indian consulate attack



On Topic: Had Punjab Police and others handling this have had acted at when the SP/car was taken/kidnapped. The life of 7 soldiers could have been saved.


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> You do understand sir, that such freedom seekers if they keep attacking India then how do you suppose India Pakistan together can ever reach a deal even with Kashmir? For our prosperity and for our future children to be living in a world devoid of bloodshed, such support has to be either stopped or with your support make them stop doing such things.. Thats the only way both country can have peace in eternal terms.. This is also the reason we have never allowed a third party between India and Pakistan talks and will never will in future too.


Direct talks on Kashmir bring some acceptable formula (Chinab formula i think is the best) divide the area same time all the groups plus leaders banned no Jihadi will be allowed anywhere those who accept should give them chance in mainstream life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  5m5 minutes ago
#Pathankot Air Force base attack transferred to NIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Kylo Ren said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Albatross @graphican @Windjammer @ranjeet @Parul @Levina @noksss @rockstarIN @Srinivas
> 
> Afghan Taliban has denied involvement in Indian consulate attack.
> 
> Source Afghan Taliban supporter @miirwais and Pakistani journalist @taahir_Khan on Twitter.



Attack on Indian consulate in Afghanistan is even failure and Afghans are even understanding that some countries are doesnt want India Afghanistan relations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> Such actors lost power in Pakistan even hiding from security forces living in and out Afghan border.


I didn't hear about any action from Pakistan establishment against such groups barring LeJ in Punjab. Anyway I can understand your view, we can agree to disagree on this point if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barbarosa

Indian media means journalistic terrorism. they defeat Pakistan in two days only. They fought their fight very well.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MaarKhoor said:


> Direct talks on Kashmir bring some acceptable formula (Chinab formula i think is the best) divide the area same time all the groups plus leaders banned no Jihadi will be allowed anywhere those who accept should give them chance in mainstream life.


 Thats a descent idea .. might work.. but as i asked will such Jihadi group agree.. what if they attack Pakistan then? They are a threat to Pakistan and its people also.. Banning is a good option..


----------



## ranjeet

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683997147369345024


this was tweeted around 5 am this morning not in the evening. Please avoid rumor mongering. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Srinivas

Kylo Ren said:


> Afghan Taliban has denied involvement in Indian consulate attack.
> 
> Source Afghan Taliban supporter @miirwais and Pakistani journalist @taahir_Khan on Twitter.



There are many splinter groups of Taliban that are there in Afghanistan. Plus recently Daesh is also establishing presence there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> I didn't hear about any action from Pakistan establishment against such groups barring LeJ in Punjab. Anyway I can understand your view, we can agree to disagree on this point if you want.


Support infrastructure already finished since pervez Musharaf era from Azad Kashmir only political and moral support available for them. LeJ or whatever banned in Pakistan only their philanthropic activities available and as per courts we can't ban them since no proof available. Lakhvi arrested but no credible proofs available and despite Govt pressure court released him and still under house arrest.


----------



## Mrc

Op still not over... 1 or 2 still at large


----------



## Dash

Levina said:


> The NSG troops and the JAK RIF unit were moved to the technical area of the airbase and ergo our assets are intact.
> One Garud, and 6 DSC soldiers were killed at the entry point (the mess).ostensibly, the DSC soldiers were unarmed. We could have reduced the casualities if DSC was alert...or so I think.



DSC is fine. I was talking about NSG, they are not for these things. This is a little different ops than their regular order.
Has there been any intelligence failure? I guess there was a report of some infiltration some days back. They shoulad haven been alet!.


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> Thats a descent idea .. might work.. but as i asked will such Jihadi group agree.. what if they attack Pakistan then? They are a threat to Pakistan and its people also.. Banning is a good option..


Will be treated accordingly but we must admit any formula must be approved by popular Kashmiri leaders if not then another freedom struggle will arise against both nations. Make them agree and same time ban all activities those agree bring them in mainstream those oppose deal with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

ranjeet said:


> this was tweeted around 5 am this morning not in the evening. Please avoid rumor mongering. Thanks in advance.


6.33 PM 4TH JAN 2016 check before correcting ,Thanks in advance.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*barkha duttVerified account* ‏@BDUTT  2m2 minutes ago
At #*pathankot* sounds of sporadic firing again. Operation on, say commanders, won't comment on number of terrorists who may still be there.

@ranjeet Your crush  reached pathankot and now doing "on site reporting"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dash

MaarKhoor said:


> Support infrastructure already finished since pervez Musharaf era from Azad Kashmir only political and moral support available for them. LeJ or whatever banned in Pakistan only their philanthropic activities available and as per courts we can't ban them since no proof available. Lakhvi arrested but no credible proofs available and despite Govt pressure court released him and still under house arrest.



See this is a battle GoP will never win against Lakhvi or LeT/J. When they are perfectly protected by ISI. They will leave noo stones unturned to make them law-proof. But there is still hope if you had a similar civilian intelligence. The IB is no way a match for ISI and so no case.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dash said:


> See this is a battle GoP will never win against Lakhvi or LeT/J. When they are perfectly protected by ISI. They will leave noo stones unturned to make them law-proof. But there is still hope if you had a similar civilian intelligence. The IB is no way a match for ISI and so no case.


For ISI phobia i can't do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684002449082875904

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

What us a clearing fire??? 

Some of these tactics are well.......


----------



## Dash

MaarKhoor said:


> For ISI phobia i can't do anything.



I dont have ISI-phobia, I am just saying the fact.

TOI reports, 2 more terrorist spotted.


----------



## NIA

PARIKRAMA said:


> *barkha duttVerified account* ‏@BDUTT  2m2 minutes ago
> At #*pathankot* sounds of sporadic firing again. Operation on, say commanders, won't comment on number of terrorists who may still be there.
> 
> @ranjeet *Your crush  reached pathankot a*nd now doing "on site reporting"


Who is she?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684004501389328384
lol, media wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Hopefully OP may end soon with all terrorist down result. But most important would be to share a minimum of true investigation at least to let know everyone who actually they were despite biased Media since the time 00:01 of attack. Don't you see, your own media is against Pak-Ind talks in first place and I hope Indian government would take necessary measures in this regard and will definitely think once who paid the media to brag like this.


----------



## Gentelman

bloo said:


> Awww I hurt your feelings or was it your ego?
> 
> Practice what u preach, and if you don't like my repost then gtfo, no one is keeping you in this thread.


Awwww..... what feeling and what ego???
Someone arse's on fire :-D


----------



## Parul

NIA said:


> Who is she?



Here she is: :smitten'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

lightoftruth said:


> 6.33 PM 4TH JAN 2016 check before correcting ,Thanks in advance.


Arre bhai check the time stamp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Parul said:


> Here she is: :smitten'
> 
> View attachment 284832


Oh god......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> *barkha duttVerified account* ‏@BDUTT  2m2 minutes ago
> At #*pathankot* sounds of sporadic firing again. Operation on, say commanders, won't comment on number of terrorists who may still be there.
> 
> @ranjeet Your crush  reached pathankot and now doing "on site reporting"


Koi pathar se maare meri dewaani ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Times of India* ‏@timesofindia  30m30 minutes ago
BREAKING | #PathanKotAirBaseAttack Two more terrorists spotted, gunbattle continues


5:03 AM - 4 Jan 2016

@ranjeet @lightoftruth 
Some issue with TOI twitter account.. Inspite of the tweet showing jsut around 630 pm tweet its actually morning 5:03 AM tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

ranjeet said:


> Arre bhai check the time stamp
> View attachment 284831


aree bhai link check karle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683997147369345024
6.33 PM 4 JAN 2016


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684004142013009920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Times now reporting that the terrorists had 10 days worth of ammunition and intended to destroy the fuel station and the migs and mi35s.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Which general public ?
> An avg Indian has been indoctrinated to blame the 'evil' Pakistan Army after every such incident.
> Media has a very negative impact in India sir.



Most of Indians have hatred towards Pakistan due to the four wars fought between the countries. Majority being from a different religion than that of Pakistanis doesnt help either. Media is just milking this hystaria for the greed of TRP.


----------



## Hammad ur Rehman

Am late on this topic & have not seen all the pages but have a few questions.

How much ammo these terrorists are carrying to fight the full might of the Indian military for 2-3 days?

Do Indian forces always have to take 2-3 days to kill all terrorists in almost all major events?

If Indian forces are not capable of clearing them quickly then they should let Pakistani forces to kill the terrorists for them.

This is all Modi's game plan & its their own fabricated event.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

cyclops said:


> Times now reporting that the terrorists had 10 days worth of ammunition and intended to destroy the fuel station and the migs and mi35s.



Target was always the assets.. No doubt about it..They came prepared.. good we got rid of them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Which general public ?
> An avg Indian has been indoctrinated to blame the 'evil' Pakistan Army after every such incident.
> Media has a very negative impact in India sir.



Most of Indians have hatred towards Pakistan due to the four wars fought between the countries. Majority being from a different religion than that of Pakistanis doesnt help either. Media is just milking this hystaria for the greed of TRP.



Alpha BeeTee said:


> Which general public ?
> An avg Indian has been indoctrinated to blame the 'evil' Pakistan Army after every such incident.
> Media has a very negative impact in India sir.



Most of Indians have hatred towards Pakistan due to the four wars fought between the countries. Majority being from a different religion than that of Pakistanis doesnt help either. Media is just milking this hystaria for the greed of TRP.


----------



## ranjeet

lightoftruth said:


> aree bhai link check karle
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683997147369345024
> 6.33 PM 4 JAN 2016
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684004142013009920


My bad bro. I am sorry. Lack of alcohol is taking its affect I guess. 



The Eagle said:


> Hopefully OP may end soon with all terrorist down result. But most important would be to share a minimum of true investigation at least to let know everyone who actually they were despite biased Media since the time 00:01 of attack. Don't you see, your own media is against Pak-Ind talks in first place and I hope Indian government would take necessary measures in this regard and will definitely think once who paid the media to brag like this.


That's why Modi kept details about meeting secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

ranjeet said:


> My bad bro. I am sorry. Lack of alcohol is taking its affect I guess.
> 
> .


No issues bro i m hoping it to be a toi(let) fuk up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

SP on Krantikari Channel: my kidnappers were talking in Urdu and Punjabi. 

Daal may kuch kala hai. He couldn't/refused to describe how Terrorist looked. 

I believe this SP is suspect too..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MimophantSlayer

graphican said:


> Why not, Maley Gaon, Samjhota Express, Murder of Sikhs and Pandits on Clinton's arrival in Kashmir and Blowing of smugglers boat were all proven to be done by Indians themselves. Even beheading of Indian soldier was registered as murder by robbers in police station before Indians had an idea to blame it on Pakistan.
> 
> Besides, 26/11 is also admitted under the oath as an inside job done by Indians before Supreme Court of India.



Under oath? Wow that is something only a Pakistani will believe. 
Your own people say Kasab was pakistani and British intelligence have recordings of the handlers in Pak conducting the attack. As for the beheading, non sense even you can't convince your self.

Uh huh, still not enough to count over the attacks supported by Pak.
2001 Jammu and Kashmir legislative assembly attack
Parliament attack
2013 Srinagar attack
and 10 other attacks you can go find yourself.
All seige style attacks have a high chance Pakistani elements being in it. You are fooling no one.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Parul said:


> SP on Krantikari Channel: my kidnappers were talking in Urdu and Punjabi.
> 
> Daal may kuch kala hai. He couldn't/refused to describe how Terrorist looked.
> 
> I believe this SP is suspect too..



SP must have been drunk perhaps.. thats why police did nt take him seriously..as he could not describe his kidnappers at all..

pehaps he said since it was dark and cold they had covered their faces with mufflers !!!


----------



## Dragon4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684014407576240130


----------



## TejasMk3

News agencies on full on campaign against forces "Still trying to kill terrorists", "what is taking them so long",and a certain set of idiots who are actually happy and smiling about the attack as it shows the govt in bad light...retards and idiot presstitutes.

It became so much that Lt. Gen Syed Ata Hasnain had to write an entire article on it:
Counter-Terrorist Operations: What The Public Must Be Sensitized About | Swarajya



> This brings me to the ongoing operations at Pathankot Air Force (AF) base. I have had many calls to inquire why such operations must take 40 hours or more. To them I explain that if I was on ground I would demand at least 72 more hours to do the job. I would have professional loyalties to my subordinate commanders and men and not place an extra ounce of burden on their already burdened shoulders. What right does anyone have of asking for hastening of operations? It only creates catastrophes and more casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

guys WTF is this media is saying 2 more terrorist spotted ? how true is that


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Counterpunch said:


> If, using a snatched phone to call back home, and leaving behind a shred of paper with the name of the terrorists organization on it are your proofs then No sir! we do not believe it and we would keep calling it false flag. So, if anyone would dare try label it on us even before the operation is completed then we are forced to put it on war mongers and sadist macho anti Pakistan lobby in the GoI



Paper part never happened, that is just you people using hyperbole to glance over the fact this incident could possibly involve Pak elements.
Why not consider Pak involvement, is it so hard to consider? There are 20 other incidents since both our inception that prove otherwise.
Attacks in India are done by Indians and attacks in Pak are also done by Indians,LOL, acting like Israel now are we?
These are terrorists I don't believe they they are extremely disciplined individuals that absolutely cannot make mistakes.



Rahil khan said:


> Talk about Proof....Don't wanna derail this thread though but past incidents includes also this....!!
> View attachment 284782



Yup proof.
Yeah you better don't derail the thread, or you'll get your ego hurt when I show you links proving how minorities in Pak are far worse than in India, their growth rate and over all persecution, rapes, murders, forced conversions etc.


----------



## samlove

ranjeet said:


> wtf? why is it not on ndtv?


bcos i live thr , but now its silence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

cyclops said:


> Yup proof.
> Yeah you better don't derail the thread, or you'll get your ego hurt when I show you links proving how minorities in Pak are far worse than in India, their growth rate and over all persecution, rapes, murders, forced conversions etc.



Now you are talking.. Don't try to show me links otherwise your ego will shall be really shredded in to pieces when i will start providing you links on same subject, and ultimately this discussion shall go no where...my point was about history and proofs of Indian involvement into neighboring countries about the bad nuts like you wanna remain in state of denial on regular bases..!!


----------



## bloo

Gentelman said:


> Awwww..... what feeling and what ego???
> Someone arse's on fire :-D



Well duh, of course it is, you should get that part of yours checked.


----------



## Mrc

noksss said:


> Times Now Update: Fresh firing in Pathankot not by terrorists; security forces firing to check if there's any return fire
> 
> 
> 
> Then PA should already be in the world records for going in with Tank,F-16 and helicopters to clear a village in the name of fighting terrorist




so do americans... come out of bollywood.... 

no body blows up buildings to kill one ak wielding terrorist....
no body takes 3 days and counting to clear own airbase.... this is probably only op in history which has taken so long and in which buildings have been blown up by clearing force.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8m8 minutes ago
#Pathankot Update: Intermittent firing heard at Air Force base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

PARIKRAMA said:


> SP must have been drunk perhaps.. thats why police did nt take him seriously..as he could not describe his kidnappers at all..



True. He sounded like a Moron & talking gibberish to Krantikari Channel over the phone. He refused to give Interview on Camera, avoided other questions etc. Even, I wouldn't have had taken his lead seriously. 

Without inside help, I don't believe it's possible to attack such a place. I'm not ruling out this angle. I hope truth comes out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

Levina said:


> Good assessment spectre.
> 
> You're right that some traitors on our side were in involved.
> Remember Ranjith?? The spy who was arrested from Bhatinda airfirce station few days back?
> 
> True. There's already a debate going on about it , whether youngsters should be given security of Air Force stations. The peripheral security of the Air Force station is DSC's (defence security corps) responsibility. We lost 6 DSC soldiers, most of them in their 50s.
> Garuds are nothing but QRTs (quick reaction teams) and this was Garuds first outing. I am assuming they need more operational experience- peace keeping in Congo and accompanying others in J&K isn't enough. Albeit, NSG did a fine job.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @SrNair @rockstarIN




I think they might tried for a live catch of the terrorists .
Cornering them and arrest them .And it seems that is spectacularly back fired and we lost 7 soldiers .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Curious_Guy

Its taking long isnt it , 3rd day , security forces have lot to answer, i suppose after this op .


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Rahil khan said:


> Now you are talking.. Don't try to show me links otherwise your ego will shall be really shredded in to pieces when i will start providing you links on same subject, and ultimately this discussion shall go no where...my point was about history and proofs of Indian involvement into neighboring countries about the bad nuts like you wanna remain in state of denial on regular bases..!!



Yup this discussion will go nowhere once its started.
The rate of population of minorities in Pakistan and India will prove how desperately wrong you are.
Yeah, don't read your history books no one believes in them.
What you can read are UN reports or the International Religious Freedom Report and the Global Terrorism Index and cure your lopsided thoughts about which country persecutes its minorities more or which country uses terrorism as a proxy and involves itself in their neighbor's matters. These are collected studies not single links to feel good about yourself, these show the collective situation in Pakistan, yup read them & feel your ego evaporate.


----------



## Mrc

Kylo Ren said:


> Pakistani fatalities in PAF Badaber attack:29.
> Indian fatalities in Pathankot attack:7.
> So no Indian forces performed better as time is not a factor.




pakistani fatalities happened in a mosque where un suspecting worshipers were attacked .... ....

but we have seen piss poor performance in PNS mehran as well...

americans also had breach in kandahar and lost alot of aircraft..... but they took not more than couple of hours to clear the base..... i dont think pathankot base is larger than kandahar one.....


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
An officer of the rank of Supdt. of Police appointed as the Chief Investigating Officer of the cases.




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
20 member team of NIA led by an IG ranking officer has been camping at #Pathankot since Jan 2, 2016 to supervise the on-going investigations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@ranjeet @Parul @Levina @others
NIA mandate is very clear
Seems SP abduction is now officially under investigation although word used is "alleged"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Kylo Ren said:


> Pakistani fatalities in PAF Badaber attack:29.
> Indian fatalities in Pathankot attack:7.
> So no Indian forces performed better as time is not a factor.


Since you are repeating same under different ID, let me put this to rest, Peshawar or rather Budhber is not an operational base like Pathankot, it's just residential compound for PAF employs. If you must then compare Peshawar with Kaluchak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Mrc said:


> pakistani fatalities happened in a mosque where un suspecting worshipers were attacked .... ....
> 
> but we have seen piss poor performance in PNS mehran as well...
> 
> americans also had breach in kandahar and lost alot of aircraft..... but they took not more than couple of hours to clear the base..... i dont think pathankot base is larger than kandahar one.....



300+ acres !! Thick forest and river.

How big and biodiverse is kandhar air base ??


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> SP on Krantikari Channel: my kidnappers were talking in Urdu and Punjabi.
> 
> Daal may kuch kala hai. He couldn't/refused to describe how Terrorist looked.
> 
> I believe this SP is suspect too..


drug smugglers se mila hoga SP, regular consignment mein kuch naya aa gaya hoga is baar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Kylo Ren said:


> Kaluchak had 3 military fatalities, Badaber had 25 military fatalities.



Yes because they were all in a Mosque offering prayers, that's where terrorist hit first and were confined before they could reach the main area and all eliminated within a few hours.....not three or more days.
And overall casualties in Kalluchak were over 30.


----------



## ranjeet

samlove said:


> bcos i live thr , but now its silence


I know that's why I said why i was wondering why our trp hungry media didn't reported it bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> Garuds are nothing but QRTs (quick reaction teams) and this was Garuds first outing. I am assuming they need more operational experience- peace keeping in Congo and accompanying others in J&K isn't enough. Albeit, NSG did a fine job.



This is hardly the "first outing" of the Garuds @Levina nor are the Garuds "nothing but QRTs"- the Garuds have the longest training period of any Indian SF- 3 years. Force protection is not even a primary task of theirs, they are deployed at strategic IAF locations but their responsibilites and capabilities are far more diverse than that.

Naturally the Army (SF) and NSG have more of the "hands on" experience though.


That said, your comments on the DSC are valid, nonethless no doubt those men went down as warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Live: More firing heard at air force base*

Two terrorists entered the airbase much before the abduction of SP; heavy explosives possibly sumuggled through the drug route in Punjab.
The Hindu: Breaking News, India News, Elections, Bollywood, Cricket, Video, Latest News & Live Updates


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*REUTERS*
*Missed clues and lax security in runup to Pathankot air base attack*
*Missed clues and lax security in runup to Pathankot air base attack| Reuters*


The hijacking of an Indian police officer's car by gunmen disguised in uniform should have set off alarm bells and helped prevent a deadly weekend attack on a military air base, officials and security experts said.

His colleagues' slowness to react was one of several security lapses in the buildup to the pre-dawn raid, blamed by India on Pakistani militants and a blow to the recent improvement in ties between the nuclear-armed neighbours.

Three days on from an assault that killed seven military personnel and wounded 22, five attackers have also been eliminated, but an operation was still under way to secure the sprawling compound in Punjab that lies 25 km from the border with Pakistan.
*
Police Superintendent Salwinder Singh's call to a colleague in the early hours of Friday morning, after his car was hijacked, was at first treated as a case of armed robbery, the colleague who answered the phone said.

"The truth is that we did not take Singh's complaint seriously, because his record has not been clean," a second senior officer in the Punjab police told Reuters, on condition of anonymity.*

The police sources said Singh had just been transferred after a woman constable filed a sexual harassment case against him. Singh, who was interrogated on Monday for six hours by central investigators, could not be reached for comment.
_ *(@Parul now we know why no one took him seriously)*_

Home Secretary Rajiv Mehrishi has said the location of the attackers was only pinpointed as Pathankot on Friday afternoon.

That was at least 12 hours after the seizure of Singh's unmarked vehicle, in which he was travelling with two other men following a visit to a shrine near the border with Pakistan.

*"Too much time was wasted," said A.S. Dulat, a former head of the Research & Analysis Wing, India's main foreign intelligence agency. "How did they infiltrate to where they did? How were they allowed to roam around for 24 hours?"*

Civilian and military officials say a security alert was circulated quickly enough to prevent the assailants from damaging fighter jets and helicopters at the base.

Nevertheless, a lack of inter-agency cooperation may have hobbled the security response, with another local police chief calling the air base a "fortress" that senior colleagues cannot enter without a written request.

*"It always operated like a self-sufficient township but had no interaction with the city police or local administration," Manoj Kumar, Pathankot's deputy superintendent of police, told Reuters.*

DUMPED BY THE ROADSIDE

Singh's cook, Madan Gopal, said he was dumped by the roadside with his employer after a long drive during which their eyes were taped shut. The gunmen took fellow passenger Rajesh Verma, a jeweller, with them.

*"We both walked for an hour to reach a nearby police outpost," Gopal, 61, told Reuters. "Singh got in touch with his superiors but they told him to go home and come to the office the next day."*
*(i told you all Punjab police goofed up .. see this @Levina @ranjeet )*

*According to one local report, the assailants dumped Singh's car 500 metres from the base. How they got into the compound is still unclear. Once inside, they burst into a guards' mess and fired indiscriminately.*

One guard tackled and killed an attacker, only to die from another gunman's bullet, said Air Commodore J.S. Dhamoon, commander of the base.

Three more suspected militants were killed later on Saturday after running through the compound, firing into windows.
*The guard who died was a member of India's Defence Security Corps (DSC), a unit made up of veterans who guard military facilities. Five of the seven military personnel to die served in the DSC, some of them in their fifties.*

Some observers said the DSC should not guard high-value military assets. "They were not up to speed," said Nitin Gokhale, a security analyst who edits a defence portal.

*Yet the greater weakness at the base, with a 24-km (15-mile) perimeter and a 3-metre (10-foot) wall topped by barbed wire, may have been a lack of adequate surveillance.*

*"You can have a wall, but a wall can be scaled and, probably, a surveillance system such as CCTV was lacking,*" said Govind Sisodia, a former senior commander of India's National Security Guard counter-terrorism unit.

*There have been conflicting reports of how many attackers were involved in the raid, since claimed by the United Jihad Council, an alliance of more than a dozen pro-Pakistan militant groups based in Pakistan-run Kashmir.*

India and Pakistan have fought two wars since independence in 1947 over Kashmir, both claiming the region in full but ruling it in part. Tight security along the frontier there has pushed militant attacks south to Punjab.

*Analysts and officials said the attackers may have worked in groups, with the carjackers acting together and two others believed to have entered the air base separately, possibly before the main attack. One remains unaccounted for.*

Home Minister Rajnath Singh tweeted his congratulations on Saturday evening to India's security forces on "successfully neutralizing all the five terrorists in 'Pathankot Operation'". At the time, the official body count was four. Singh's tweet was later deleted.

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @SR-91 @deckingraj @Vauban @dear all pls go through it.. very interesting what Reuters had written and pointed to.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

As per news reports it seems that some body (insider) helping them to sneak inside long back and they are engaging forces one by one.


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> *The guard who died was a member of India's Defence Security Corps (DSC), a unit made up of veterans who guard military facilities. Five of the seven military personnel to die served in the DSC, some of them in their fifties.*


Sadly, it seems the DSC is nothing more than a retirement scheme for ex-servicemen which is fine, but put them to use building schools or on social projects but NOT forming the outter ring of some of India's most critical installations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
PM Narendra Modi conveyed to Afghanistan President Ashraf Ghani that India would always stand with the people of Afghanistan.




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  5m5 minutes ago
PM deeply appreciated the exemplary bravery & courage of Afghan National Security Forces in thwarting terrorist attack in Mazar-i-Sharif.




*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  5m5 minutes ago
PM Narendra Modi thanked Afghanistan President Ashraf Ghani for his message of support at the cross border terrorist attacks and earthquake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> This is hardly the "first outing" of the Garuds @Levina nor are the Garuds "nothing but QRTs"- the Garuds have the longest training period of any Indian SF- 3 years. Force protection is not even a primary task of theirs, they are deployed at strategic IAF locations but their responsibilites and capabilities are far more diverse than that.
> 
> Naturally the Army (SF) and NSG have more of the "hands on" experience though.
> 
> 
> That said, your comments on the DSC are valid, nonethless no doubt those men went down as warriors.


I want to see few heads rolling after how various agencies handled this situation. Considering NSG was there on the ground before this attack happened, still it took so long to neutralize the threat. If we are aiming to be a strong nation we must set some strict red lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> As per news reports it seems that some body (insider) helping them to sneak inside long back and they are engaging forces one by one.


wtf? where you getting you info from bro?


----------



## Imran Khan

bhai ager tumhari special forces se kam nhi ban raha to bangladesh se bula lo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> wtf? where you getting you info from bro?


Asuming from the facts how strangers manage to hide in a base for so long, how comes they know which area is safe for hiding ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

MaarKhoor said:


> As per news reports it seems that some body (insider) helping them to sneak inside long back and they are engaging forces one by one.





Dash said:


> I have my doubts over how the ops was conducted. We all know Garuds are very new to the role and NSG os more for closed and compact areas and not for combing ops.
> 
> PARA or RR (alothough out of scope for them) should have been baught, at least resular infantry men.


I'm sorry, but there is a lot of very silly statments going on by people who seem to be quite clueless on a) the roles of units b) military training c) the capablities of specific units. 

1.Garuds are "new" to what role exactly? And what does "new" even mean? They, as a unit, are over 10 years old, have served impecably to date around India and around the world. Do you think their 3 years of specalised training in every element of SF capability you can think of is meaningless? 

2. The NSG is a counter terror force- end of story. They go where the terrorists are, nothing more, nothing less- this is their entire reason to exsist. There is no such thing as a close quarter/compact area force. As one of the world's premier CT units, they train in a huge range of missions- CQB is just one of them but one that many think is their sole role/capability. I wonder if many are aware that the NSG's SAG operators are airborne qualified? How does that fit with being CQB only? You think the NSG shouldbe sat around 365 days a year waiting for that one "perfect CQB mission"?? Is this how one gets better? Is this what other deciated elite CT teams like DEVGRU, FBI HRT and Delta Force are doing?


Now I'm seeing idiots on NDTV asking why the NSG weren't deployed as sentries at the gates of the AFB instead of the DSC! Come on, get real. Do you think that the NSG isn't up to this task? If so I'd ask you exactly who is? 26/11 proved the steel that exsists within that unit. 


+ don't forget, the NSG's "shooters" are 100% made up of ARMY operators- many from the SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> Asuming from the facts how strangers manage to hide in a base for so long, how comes they know which area is safe for hiding ?


Oh come on yaar ... there is no such place as "safe for hiding" in a base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> I want to see few heads rolling after how various agencies handled this situation. Considering NSG was there on the ground before this attack happened, still it took so long to neutralize the threat. If we are aiming to be a strong nation we must set some strict red lines.


Who exactly are you blaming mate?


The NSG taskforce deployed to Punjab that night were split between a few locations in that area- Army and other civlian locations. The Airbase was but one of the possible targets for a while.


+ why it took so long, someone told me that the area being searched is about half the size of Mumbai and full of structures. The Initiative is always going to be with the enemy in that situation, the area is contained and there is no apparent threat to civlians or strategic assets- unless the NSG and the rest of the joint-SF team want to rush in and see their teamates killed for the sake of a worthless rat, what is the rush? Indian CT docrtine prefers to capture such animals alive anyway where possible. Make him sing like a canary later.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MaarKhoor said:


> Asuming from the facts how strangers manage to hide in a base for so long, how comes they know which area is safe for hiding ?


That line of thought will be explored sure shot.. If there are 2 groups one came by car and another was present.. Then how the other group on foot sneaked into the base and no one did not recognize "new faces" at all on Saturday? 

The car team and other team in a sense divided the whole ops into 2 fronts each with ability to do maximum damage..
Lastly, the biggest question how do they know the inside of base so well that they could easily shoot at mess, run and hide in civilian complexes and keep doing that again and again.. The inside has been done recon prprly so the information of the inside has to be leaked by some one..
There is no chance a new face can get into a base and recon himself.
I am smelling a much larger plot.. The dead terrorists are just pawns.. beyond these pawn at least 1 or 2 are there who gave the recon and intelligence for floorplan/map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Times Now is like a live PDF troll thread, only difference is there are no mods to hold back Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

MaarKhoor said:


> Asuming from the facts how strangers manage to hide in a base for so long, how comes they know which area is safe for hiding ?


The area in question is VAST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

ranjeet said:


> I want to see few heads rolling after how various agencies handled this situation. Considering NSG was there on the ground before this attack happened, still it took so long to neutralize the threat. If we are aiming to be a strong nation we must set some strict red lines.



If we look at developed nations, they take out terrorist before they strike targets.

I really doubt we had any info at all..

So much time , so many casualties.

No idea how they were able hold up and set up traps..

We have wait couple of weeks to get better idea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> Who exactly are you blaming mate?
> 
> 
> The NSG taskforce deployed to Punjab that night were split between a few locations in that area- Army and other civlian locations. The Airbase was but one of the possible targets for a while.
> 
> 
> + why it took so long, someone tole me that the area being searched is about half the size of Mumbai and full of structures. The Initiative is always going to be with the enemy in that situation, the area is contained and there is no apparent threat to civlians or strategic assets- unless the NSG and the rest of the joint-SF team want to rush in and see their teamates killed for the sake of a worthless rat, what is the rush? Indian CT docrtine prefers to capture such animals alive anyway where possible. Make him sing like a canary later.


I am not blaming anyone at this moment bro, but I want no BS assessment/stock of how this all this unfolded and accordingly onus must be put on people who are overseeing this operation. We must strive for better results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Who exactly are you blaming mate?
> 
> 
> The NSG taskforce deployed to Punjab that night were split between a few locations in that area- Army and other civlian locations. The Airbase was but one of the possible targets for a while.
> 
> 
> + why it took so long, someone tole me that the area being searched is about half the size of Mumbai and full of structures. The Initiative is always going to be with the enemy in that situation, the area is contained and there is no apparent threat to civlians or strategic assets- unless the NSG and the rest of the joint-SF team want to rush in and see their teamates killed for the sake of a worthless rat, what is the rush? Indian CT docrtine prefers to capture such animals alive anyway where possible. Make him sing like a canary later.



I think what he meant to suggest may be that in such a case instead of New Delhi controlling ops, the local brigade has to move in and take control of the situation.. Deploying Garuds is good no doubt but i remember correctly, a standard operating procedure should immediately be installed so that whenever such an attack takes place, the local command of all operations and forces in the sector is automatically assumed by the senior-most military officer. In this operation, ideally it should have come under the local Army GOC instead of New Delhi.

Rolling of police heads is needed as they should have closed down Pathankot as they did nt act on either the alleged phone calls nor on SP complaints or on IB inputs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

sathya said:


> If we look at developed nations, they take out terrorist before they strike targets.
> 
> I really doubt we had any info at all..
> 
> So much time , so many casualties.
> 
> No idea how they were able hold up and set up traps..
> 
> We have wait couple of weeks to get better idea..


No bro, NSG was deployed a day before ... area around the base was cleared early in the evening and barricades were in place. We must be honest in assessing our short coming, so that in future such attacks can be handled in even better way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

All of this has proved that the Indian armed forces are no longer the capable adversaries that we once believed them to be. The Indian military has always been viewed as a worthy adversary ,but these recent events have simply proved that the Indian forces have grown weak and hence :
*"THEY'VE GOT A BIG BARK ! BUT A SMALL BITE".*


Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry, but there is a lot of very silly statments going on by people who seem to be quite clueless on a) the roles of units b) military training c) the capablities of specific units.
> 
> 1.Garuds are "new" to what role exactly? And what does "new" even mean? They, as a unit, are over 10 years old, have served impecably to date around India and around the world. Do you think their 3 years of specalised training in every element of SF capability you can think of is meaningless?
> 
> 2. The NSG is a counter terror force- end of story. They go where the terrorists are, nothing more, nothing less- this is their entire reason to exsist. There is no such thing as a close quarter/compact area force. As one of the world's premier CT units, they train in a huge range of missions- CQB is just one of them but one that many think is their sole role/capability. I wonder if many are aware that the NSG's SAG operators are airborne qualified? How does that fit with being CQB only? You think the NSG shouldbe sat around 365 days a year waiting for that one "perfect CQB mission"?? Is this how one gets better? Is this what other deciated elite CT teams like DEVGRU, FBI HRT and Delta Force are doing?
> 
> 
> Now I'm seeing idiots on NDTV asking why the NSG weren't deployed as sentries at the gates of the AFB instead of the DSC! Come on, get real. Do you think that the NSG isn't up to this task? If so I'd ask you exactly who is? 26/11 proved the steel that exsists within that unit.
> 
> 
> + don't forget, the NSG's "shooters" are 100% made up of ARMY operators- many from the SF.[/QUOTE


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> That line of thought will be explored sure shot.. If there are 2 groups one came by car and another was present.. Then how the other group on foot sneaked into the base and no one did not recognize "new faces" at all on Saturday?
> 
> The car team and other team in a sense divided the whole ops into 2 fronts each with ability to do maximum damage..
> Lastly, the biggest question how do they know the inside of base so well that they could easily shoot at mess, run and hide in civilian complexes and keep doing that again and again.. The inside has been done recon prprly so the information of the inside has to be leaked by some one..
> There is no chance a new face can get into a base and recon himself.
> I am smelling a much larger plot.. The dead terrorists are just pawns.. beyond these pawn at least 1 or 2 are there who gave the recon and intelligence for floorplan/map.


And i am 100% sure their motive is not destroying jets and helos but to stay in base as long as they just need publicity of this incident, i don't know who is going to be benefitted with that. Their operation well planned to stay in base as long as possible. Even they are not interested in killing if they are interested they can plant bombs in many places but they don't something very fishy can't figure it out why they are not interested in any trophies but time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Heyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! What's up folks? Just logged in, Search Op not over yet? What the hell is going on??


----------



## ranjeet

kaonalpha said:


> All of this has proved that the Indian armed forces are no longer the capable adversaries that we once believed them to be. The Indian military has always been viewed as a worthy adversary ,but these recent events have simply proved that the Indian forces have grown weak and hence :
> *"THEY'VE GOT A BIG BARK ! BUT A SMALL BITE".*



Take a chance and find out



Side-Winder said:


> Heyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! What's up folks? Just logged in, Search Op not over yet? What the hell is going on??


combing op is on ... terrorists were neutralized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaonalpha

Kylo Ren said:


> Once again Pakistani military casualties in Badaber is 29; Indian military casualties in Pathankot 7.
> Pakistani military aircraft lost in Nehran and Kamra At least 3.
> INdian military aircraft lost: Zero.


But our response was swift and compared to your tip towing and action poses. Just another excuse to break the Peace dialogue and to scream out your rants.


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> And i am 100% sure their motive is not destroying jets and helos but to stay in base as long as they just need publicity of this incident, i don't know who is going to be benefitted with that. Their operation well planned to stay in base as long as possible. Even they are not interested in killing if they are interested they can plant bombs in many places but they don't something very fishy can't figure it out why they are not interested in any trophies but time.


Considering how our media react to such terrorist attack, their mission was a success. Had it not been for Modi, we would already had news about peace process falling apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

MaarKhoor said:


> Asuming from the facts how strangers manage to hide in a base for so long, how comes they know which area is safe for hiding ?



That's a very relevant argument considering they attacked during the night, if they weren't familiar with the general area how could they remain hidden for three days. Either they had surveyed the area or had some insider giving them all information.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SUDIP

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry, but there is a lot of very silly statments going on by people who seem to be quite clueless on a) the roles of units b) military training c) the capablities of specific units.
> 
> 1.Garuds are "new" to what role exactly? And what does "new" even mean? They, as a unit, are over 10 years old, have served impecably to date around India and around the world. Do you think their 3 years of specalised training in every element of SF capability you can think of is meaningless?
> 
> 2. The NSG is a counter terror force- end of story. They go where the terrorists are, nothing more, nothing less- this is their entire reason to exsist. There is no such thing as a close quarter/compact area force. As one of the world's premier CT units, they train in a huge range of missions- CQB is just one of them but one that many think is their sole role/capability. I wonder if many are aware that the NSG's SAG operators are airborne qualified? How does that fit with being CQB only? You think the NSG shouldbe sat around 365 days a year waiting for that one "perfect CQB mission"?? Is this how one gets better? Is this what other deciated elite CT teams like DEVGRU, FBI HRT and Delta Force are doing?
> 
> 
> Now I'm seeing idiots on NDTV asking why the NSG weren't deployed as sentries at the gates of the AFB instead of the DSC! Come on, get real. Do you think that the NSG isn't up to this task? If so I'd ask you exactly who is? 26/11 proved the steel that exsists within that unit.
> 
> 
> + don't forget, the NSG's "shooters" are 100% made up of ARMY operators- many from the SF.



Sir i agree there r nuts in media especially the anchors who have zero knowledge on CT-CI ops. But one thing that is killing me right now that why NSA inserted NSG over here, without having any doubt on their capabilities one can apprehend a laps in command structure with this step, bcoz these all makes up to as many as 4-5 layers of cordon-up like Punjab POLICE(SWAT), DSC, GARUDS,NSG and IA, why so much love for NSG, did they want to keep IA out of the loop as its not J&K, in any way they are engaging IA now. Then why u cant gave whole responsibility to 9th or 4th PARA in the beginning. The planes of punjab wud be like playground for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaonalpha

ranjeet said:


> Take a chance and find out
> 
> 
> combing op is on ... terrorists were neutralized.


Sure and we'll be waiting at the border just like your so called *"Cold Fart" escalation *back in 2002.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


>


did you see saraika ghose's tweets last night? Kejribitch retweeted her where she was whining about bhakts.


----------



## Parul

Krantikari Reporter - Punya : GOI told Army Personnels that operation is ended. Hence, SOP's were not followed properly while defusing the Granade. 'Cause of this "Niranjan" died.



ranjeet said:


> did you see saraika ghose's tweets last night? Kejribitch retweeted her where she was whining about bhakts.



No. I'm not active on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Side-Winder said:


> Heyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! What's up folks? Just logged in, Search Op not over yet? What the hell is going on??


No apparent threat to civlians or stratagic assets- contained, the area being searches is VAST with literally limitless places for the enmey to hide. Why is it that many are so quick to ask that others put themselves at heightened risk just to suit their narrative? The teams on the ground would prefer to wait this out, wear the rats down and perhaps even take a few alive (if possible) for the Intel guys to have some "fun" with them. Rightly so- they aren't willing to risk losing the life of valuble Indian security personel for the sake of some complete wastes of DNA.

How are all the armchair generals doing? Are you all comfortable in your cozy beds whilst others are out their doing their duty...

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ranjeet

kaonalpha said:


> Sure and we'll be waiting at the border just like your so called *"Cold Fart" escalation *back in 2002.


lol @ waiting at border, are you really that naive to think answer to a proxy attack will be on border?


----------



## Side-Winder

ranjeet said:


> combing op is on ... terrorists were neutralized.


Every now and then they discover 2 more terrorists? what's up with the media.


----------



## kaonalpha

ranjeet said:


> lol @ waiting at border, are you really that naive to think answer to a proxy attack will be on border?


Why last time you did act on a proxy attack carried out by your own RAW operatives.


----------



## ranjeet

Side-Winder said:


> Every now and then they discover 2 more terrorists? what's up with the media.


media is looking for TRPs, nothing more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Side-Winder said:


> Every now and then they discover 2 more terrorists? what's up with the media.


May be they are coming through tunnel directly link to Hafiz saeed compound...Just kidding on a seriouse note bro there are complete choas they don't know whats going on. Too many cooks spoil the dish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

kaonalpha said:


> Why last time you did act on a proxy attack carried out by your own RAW operatives.


what?


----------



## sathya

ranjeet said:


> No bro, NSG was deployed a day before ... area around the base was cleared early in the evening and barricades were in place. We must be honest in assessing our short coming, so that in future such attacks can be handled in even better way.



Then base had so many holes, that can't be secured even after Intel.
Guessing meeting of retired Air Force officials is about securing air bases.

One good thing about this op is no collateral damage , none of friendly fire.
Suicide Enemy in military clothes, it takes lot of courage to show restraint, analyse then fire..


----------



## PARIKRAMA

A quick question to all ppl here
If its 2 teams theory then
Car team has 4 ppl
Non Car team has how many?
Report says we had killed 6 so far..
So suspicion may be that second team is also 4 in numbers, implying a much wider search for possible 2 more terrorists.

If the second team is just 2, i dont think it makes sense.. A standard small team should have minimum 4 members is nt it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SUDIP said:


> Sir i agree there r nuts in media especially the anchors who have zero knowledge on CT-CI ops. But one thing that is killing me right now that why NSA inserted NSG over here, without having any doubt on their capabilities one can apprehend a laps in command structure with this step, bcoz these all makes up to as many as 4-5 layers of cordon-up like Punjab POLICE(SWAT), DSC, GARUDS,NSG and IA, why so much love for NSG, did they want to keep IA out of the loop as its not J&K, in any way they are engaging IA now. Then why u cant gave whole responsibility to 9th or 4th PARA in the beginning. The planes of punjab wud be like playground for them.


The last time I checked the NSG was the Government of India's SOLE federal counter terror intervention unit. What does everyone think the NSG's actual mandate is? They are the GoI's INTERNAL SECURITY emergency response unit.Why did the NSG get sent in in 26/11? The NSG goes in, kills the bad guys and goes home.This what these guys do.

The mission the PARA (SF) (and other SFs) plays is very different especially in JK and the NE. Most seem too enamoured by the idea that 100% of the SF's job is to act as "door kickers", the actual reality of how SFs are used in relaity, the breadth of their skillset and their capabiilities is far more impressive.

There is not a single unit in India that even gets close to the NSG's intensity of CT training, as a small group they are entirely focused on this one role. Day in and day out they are drilling for this.Questioning their capabilities is as illogical as claiming the PARA (SF) would have done a descernably better job.


+ many seem to have missed the fact that whilst the NSG is taking the lead in this operation they are working with a JOINT team of IA and IAF SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Kylo Ren said:


> PAKISTAN FOREIGN MIN : Pakistan working on India's 'leads' related to Pathankot attack


Source Sir


----------



## BDforever

so 6 terrorists killed 7 Indian soilders ( including 1 NSG and 1 Garud) and 20 injuries (includes12 NSG commandos) that is really embarrassing.
If we bring advance intel in consideration, well it is beyond speech........
@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @Kashmiri Pandit @ranjeet @Parul and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Till now i thot its only media like NDTV whose doing disservice to the nation

Look at INC ppl publishing this below and asking NDA why not name our neighbours and why we goofed up?







Sometimes i dont understand why we are so shameless.. Ops not over and full blown politics already.........


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> Till now i thot its only media like NDTV whose doing disservice to the nation
> 
> Look at INC ppl publishing this below and asking NDA why not name our neighbours and why we goofed up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes i dont understand why we are so shameless.. Ops not over and full blown politics already.........


Point is amit Shah was right no proof so far they are pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MaarKhoor said:


> Point is amit Shah was right no proof so far they are pakistani.


Sir, my point is GOI never said anything.. and other political parties are crying already n the middle of ops.. that to me is incorrect and shows how they are opportunistic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack: Terrorists may have reached Air Force base in two batches*
Pathankot terror attack: Terrorists may have reached Air Force base in two batches - Times of India


----------



## Windjammer

PARIKRAMA said:


> A quick question to all ppl here
> If its 2 teams theory then
> Car team has 4 ppl
> Non Car team has how many?
> Report says we had killed 6 so far..
> So suspicion may be that second team is also 4 in numbers, implying a much wider search for possible 2 more terrorists.
> 
> If the second team is just 2, i dont think it makes sense.. A standard small team should have minimum 4 members is nt it?


Dude, if anything you should question the Indian version and logic surrounding this event.
Even if one was to believe they were Pakistani attackers, are we lead to believe that after some how managing to cross the border, they headed straight for the airbase, knew exactly where and which side to access the facility, all this while carrying all the equipment, of all the people, they had to kidnap a police officer and then release him unharmed....so he could spill the beans......is that thin or damn invisible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

PARIKRAMA said:


> Sir, my point is GOI never said anything.. and other political parties are crying already n the middle of ops.. that to me is incorrect and shows how they are opportunistic..



I think media couldn't interfere with OP, with so much restriction and disinformation , all they could do stoke political drama..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

BDforever said:


> so 6 terrorists killed 7 Indian soilders ( including 1 NSG and 1 Garud) and 20 injuries (includes12 NSG commandos) that is really embarrassing.
> If we bring advance intel in consideration, well it is beyond speech........
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @Kashmiri Pandit @ranjeet @Parul and others



Indian security forces have done thier duties and safeguard the military asset.

IB was already having intelligence outputs.


----------



## rockstarIN

Abingdonboy said:


> The last time I checked the NSG was the Government of India's SOLE federal counter terror intervention unit. What does everyone think the NSG's actual mandate is? They are the GoI's INTERNAL SECURITY emergency response unit.Why did the NSG get sent in in 26/11? The NSG goes in, kills the bad guys and goes home.This what these guys do.
> 
> The mission the PARA (SF) (and other SFs) plays is very different especially in JK and the NE. Most seem too enamoured by the idea that 100% of the SF's job is to act as "door kickers", the actual reality of how SFs are used in relaity, the breadth of their skillset and their capabiilities is far more impressive.
> 
> There is not a single unit in India that even gets close to the NSG's intensity of CT training, as a small group they are entirely focused on this one role. Day in and day out they are drilling for this.Questioning their capabilities is as illogical as claiming the PARA (SF) would have done a descernably better job.
> 
> 
> + many seem to have missed the fact that whilst the NSG is taking the lead in this operation they are working with a JOINT team of IA and IAF SF.




It is all okay ..understandable. .
NSG is great bro. But this kinda situation , we should have gone for the over kill. If we are gonna protect vital assets plus a small city like air base, we should have a battalion army as inside cordon instead of DSC. provided we have prior information.

This may be 6..8 ppl, what if there was 20..30 highly trained ppl in batches inside?


----------



## Abingdonboy

For all those asking "why the NSG?", "why not the Army?", I'll ask turn this around on you- why not the NSG?

-Unappreciated,recognised and unknown is the fact that 365 days a year, 24 hours a day the NSG maintains a COUNTER TERROR (yes, Counter Terror- not CQB/urban fighting) taskforce in Delhi
- This "main" (all NSG hubs have similar ready teams but not of this scale) CT taskforce is mandated to be mobile within 20 minuets of "greenlight" from the MHA
-Post 26/11 they have the authority to commender any aircraft in Indian skies for their use along with having dedicated IAF transports specifically readied for their transport.
-This taskforce is a self contained fighting unit that carries everything it would need to conduct a CT operation anywhere in India independatly for 48 hours (including weapons,associated ammo, bomb disposal equipment, specialised assualt vehicles, medical kits, communications equipment etc etc).
- This taskforce consists not just of "shooters" ie assualters but an EOD/Bomb disposal team, Snipers, support (signals/medical) staff etc
- The unit is specifically equipped to deal with Counter Terrorism missions and everything about the NSG is geared towards that.


Does anyone think that there is any other unit/force, with this kind of capability, ready to go anytime of the day or night for whatever mission in India?

And should I add that these are not just a bunch of amatuers but some of the finest CT operators you will find anywhere in the world who not only go through an enourmously harsh selection process but are then imparted with some of the finest CT training found anywhere and perhaps the most intensive training/re-training program of any specialist force in India.

I am yet to hear a valid critique of employing the NSG in this mission, these are some of the most able operators in the world- not just India, and not just that but their entire ethos, capabilities, mandate and purpose is for exactly this role- Counter Terrorism. Why are many so quick to ask that the NSG remain sat idle in Delhi whilst other assets are commited to the one thing the NSG was raised and is funded to do? The patronising of the NSG going on right now is pretty absurd especially from many who should know better.

The NSG are not a bunch of aliens or foriegners plucked up from afar and transported to do this mission so why such an outcry of "let the military handle it" (excusing the fact that all SAG operators are in fact from the ARMY and will reuturn to the ARMY once their deputations are up) ? The last time I checked India was a federal democracy, not a military dicatorship- it is ony right a federal police (NSG is offically under MHA) unit handles incidents of Internal Security such as this.


@Levina @ranjeet @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Koovie @Unknowncommando @Water Car Engineer @nair @MilSpec @Vauban @Hindustani78 @anant_s @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hindustani78

sathya said:


> I think media couldn't interfere with OP, with so much restriction and disinformation , all they could do stoke political drama..



During this operation against terrorists , all the political parties are having the same stand.


----------



## BDforever

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian security forces have done thier duties and safeguard the military asset.
> 
> IB was already having intelligence outputs.


yes they did safeguard military asset with great cost of life. 
just 6 terrorists did such damage to Indian force even with having advance intel, it is really worrying issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Some Interesting comments from Real Indians from NDTV site.




Shyamal Roy | 10 hours ago
Permalink | Share | Report Abuse | Like (383) | Unlike (27)
*Actually Indian Military should start marching in pakistan upto Lahore and destroy all the terrorist bases and come back. *



ammar | 10 hours ago
Permalink | Share | Report Abuse | Like (146) | Unlike (10)
@Shyamal Roy: *IT SHOULD INCLUDE RAWALPINDI ALSO......*


indian | 10 hours ago
Permalink | Share | Report Abuse | Like (123) | Unlike (219)
* @: lol. 5 terrorists. Our army is taking 3 days and you thinking about marching to enemy area. *
 
Anonymous | 9 hours ago
Permalink | Share | Report Abuse | Like (26) | Unlike (63)
*Hahaha *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Abingdonboy said:


> For all those asking "why the NSG?", "why not the Army?", I'll ask turn this around on you- why not the NSG?
> 
> -Unappreciated,recognised and unknown is the fact that 365 days a year, 24 hours a day the NSG maintains a COUNTER TERROR (yes, Counter Terror- not CQB/urban fighting) taskforce in Delhi
> - This "main" (all NSG hubs have similar ready teams but not of this scale) CT taskforce is mandated to be ready to mobile within 20 minuets of "greenlight" from the MHA
> -Post 26/11 they have the authority to commender any aircraft in Indian skies for their use along with having deciated IAF transports specifically redied for their transport.
> -This taskforce is a self contained fighting unit that carries everything it would need to conduct a CT operation anywhere in India independatly for 48 hours (including weapons,associated ammo, bomb disposal equipment, specialised assualt vehicles, medical kits, communications equipment etc etc).
> - This taskforce consists not just of "shooters" ie assualters but an EOD/Bomb disposal team, Snipers, support (signals/medical) staff etc
> - The unit is specifically equipped to deal with Counter Terrorism missions and everything about the NSG is geared towards that.
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that there is any other unit/force, with this kind of capability, ready to go anytime of the day or night for whatever mission in India?
> 
> And should I add that these are not just a bunch of amatuers but some of the finest CT operators you will find anywhere in the world who not only go through an enourmously harsh selection process but are then imparted with some of the finest CT training found anywhere and perhaps the most intensive training/re-training program of any specialist force in India.
> 
> I am yet to hear a valid critique of employing the NSG in this mission, these are some of the most able operators in the world- not just India, and not just that but their entire ethos, capabilities, mandate and purpose is for exactly this role- Counter Terrorism. Why are many so quick to ask that the NSG remain sat idle in Delhi whilst other assets are commited to the one thing the NSG was raised and is funded to do? The patronising of the NSG going on right now is pretty absurd especially from many who should know better.
> 
> The NSG are not a bunch of aliens or foriegners plucked up from affair and transported to do this mission so why such an outcry of "let the military handle it" (excusing the fact that all SAG operators are in fact from the ARMY and will reuturn to the ARMY once their deputations are up) ? The last time I checked India was a federal democracy, not a military dicatorship- it is ony right a federal police (NSG is offically under MHA) unit handles incidents of Internal Security such as this.
> 
> 
> @Levina @ranjeet @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Koovie @Unknowncommando @Water Car Engineer @nair @MilSpec @Vauban @Hindustani78 @anant_s @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ



Paramilitary forces will be armed with advance weapons and more BSF troops will be deployed.

Forward post bunkers, watch towers will be increased and more snipers will be placed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

rockstarIN said:


> It is all okay ..understandable. .
> NSG is great bro. But this kinda situation , we should have gone for the over kill. If we are gonna protect vital assets plus a small city like air base, we should have a battalion army as inside cordon instead of DSC. provided we have prior information.
> 
> This may be 6..8 ppl, what if there was 20..30 highly trained ppl in batches inside?


I'm not questioning the need to have further "beefed up" the perimiter security but this is not what the NSG was tasked to do, nor is it what it does. The NSG did exactly what their mission is- direct action counter terrorism.

The discuassion about the DSC is a seperate point but the fact remains that the NSG were the lead unit in the counter attack and eliminating these scum and that is exactly their mandate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Windjammer said:


> Dude, if anything you should question the Indian version and logic surrounding this event.
> Even if one was to believe they were Pakistani attackers, are we lead to believe that after some how managing to cross the border, they headed straight for the airbase, knew exactly where and which side to access the facility, all this while carrying all the equipment, of all the people, they had to kidnap a police officer and then release him unharmed....so he could spill the beans......is that thin or damn invisible.



Well i dunno about they being from Pakistan as my govt has not said any name as of yet.
Secondly few post back i have clearly said that there has to be a single or 2 persons from inside who had done recon and provided a detailed floor map and intelligence bcz the tactics of hit and run and hide in civilian places cannot be done if you don know where to hide and where is the perfect cover to evade the forces combing eyes..
The SP episode of kidnapping is very suspicious and definitely even i would like that investigated. Either he is lying or he was too drunk that bcz of not being in able senses terrorists avoided killing him off and avoided the night time focus on themselves or something more sinister is there which i dont know at all.. NIA will investigate surely why he is so "lucky"
About the crossing border part, i dont know that at all.. Their entry inside India can be from multiple points and weapons, explosives can be taken from a sleeper cell based out of Punjab or J&K so they dont need to carry anything entering India. Whether tehy entered via border or via nepal or any other place that has to be investigated..

Its too much premature atm to conclude blindly and say they crossed border with every loaded things and did all this.. a covert ops will have weapons and explosives taken care by a local team not the one which is coming to do the actual terror act. As i said these 6 are just pawns.. There are many more elements inclusive of some rogue ppl and some more as guide/sleeper cell folks beyond the handlers, financiers, trainers etc. Without a thorough inquiry with proper evidence nothing can be said with 100% confidence.


----------



## MilSpec

I could have answered why not Punjab Police, - Because their cadre does not know how to properly shoulder a rifle. 

I do see a undercurrent of disappointment on the forum from some members that Indians successfully defended he position without any losses suffered in similar attacks across the border. If India did not have actionable intel, the losses would have been devastating. 




Abingdonboy said:


> For all those asking "why the NSG?", "why not the Army?", I'll ask turn this around on you- why not the NSG?
> 
> -Unappreciated,recognised and unknown is the fact that 365 days a year, 24 hours a day the NSG maintains a COUNTER TERROR (yes, Counter Terror- not CQB/urban fighting) taskforce in Delhi
> - This "main" (all NSG hubs have similar ready teams but not of this scale) CT taskforce is mandated to be ready to mobile within 20 minuets of "greenlight" from the MHA
> -Post 26/11 they have the authority to commender any aircraft in Indian skies for their use along with having deciated IAF transports specifically redied for their transport.
> -This taskforce is a self contained fighting unit that carries everything it would need to conduct a CT operation anywhere in India independatly for 48 hours (including weapons,associated ammo, bomb disposal equipment, specialised assualt vehicles, medical kits, communications equipment etc etc).
> - This taskforce consists not just of "shooters" ie assualters but an EOD/Bomb disposal team, Snipers, support (signals/medical) staff etc
> - The unit is specifically equipped to deal with Counter Terrorism missions and everything about the NSG is geared towards that.
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that there is any other unit/force, with this kind of capability, ready to go anytime of the day or night for whatever mission in India?
> 
> And should I add that these are not just a bunch of amatuers but some of the finest CT operators you will find anywhere in the world who not only go through an enourmously harsh selection process but are then imparted with some of the finest CT training found anywhere and perhaps the most intensive training/re-training program of any specialist force in India.
> 
> I am yet to hear a valid critique of employing the NSG in this mission, these are some of the most able operators in the world- not just India, and not just that but their entire ethos, capabilities, mandate and purpose is for exactly this role- Counter Terrorism. Why are many so quick to ask that the NSG remain sat idle in Delhi whilst other assets are commited to the one thing the NSG was raised and is funded to do? The patronising of the NSG going on right now is pretty absurd especially from many who should know better.
> 
> The NSG are not a bunch of aliens or foriegners plucked up from affair and transported to do this mission so why such an outcry of "let the military handle it" (excusing the fact that all SAG operators are in fact from the ARMY and will reuturn to the ARMY once their deputations are up) ? The last time I checked India was a federal democracy, not a military dicatorship- it is ony right a federal police (NSG is offically under MHA) unit handles incidents of Internal Security such as this.
> 
> 
> @Levina @ranjeet @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Koovie @Unknowncommando @Water Car Engineer @nair @MilSpec @Vauban @Hindustani78 @anant_s @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

BDforever said:


> yes they did safeguard military asset with great cost of life.
> just 6 terrorists did such damage to Indian force even with having advance intel, it is really worrying issue



Soldier duty is to protect its base which the Indian security forces have done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon4

Massive incompetency displayed by civil administration in Punjab, hope investigation report comes out soon.
Same as 26/11, have intel but shitty response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

MilSpec said:


> I could have answered why not Punjab Police, - Because their cadre does not know how to properly shoulder a rifle.


Thankfully those clowns were kept as far away from this incident as possible.

On a serious note, I would expect that the airbase, being federal property, would mean the Punjab police had no jurisdiction to get "involved". Instead, like they made the NSG do a few months back, they will have to sit on the sidelines and watch the show unfold without them. Except this time the force conducting the operations is actually competent and won't embarrass themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Hindustani78 said:


> Soldier duty is to protect its base which the Indian security forces have done.


you are ignoring my point, I am concern about the lives lost. either lack of skill or lack of high command operation strategy was behind such loses. 14 special force members causalities by 6 terrorists can not ignored just because you were able save assets.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Thankfully those clowns were kapt as far away from this incident as possible.
> 
> On a serious note, I would expect that the airbase, being federal property, would mean the Punjab police had no jurisdiction to get "involved". Instead, like they made the NSG do a few months back, they will have to sit on the sidelines and watch the show unfold without them. Except this time the force conducting the operations is actually competent and won't embarrass themselves.


A quick point.. Read somewhere bcz of being a large base surveillance tech is negligible like CCTvs.. Do you think its necessary that we upgrade all bases with proper surveillance tech like CCTvs, intrusion detectors etc.. especially forward bases?

@MilSpec what are your thoughts about this..


----------



## Abingdonboy

BDforever said:


> you are ignoring my point, I am concern about the lives lost. either lack of skill or lack of high command operation strategy was behind such loses.


Who said the objective of this operation was to protect the lives of the soldiers? It is explicitly clear that the objective was to protect the strategic assets of India and ensure no loss of life to civlian- which has been acheived. These were all volunteers, all warrriors who chose to put on their uniform. It doesn't mean their loss is meaningless but they did exactly what they signed up to do and one should commend a force or a nation that is able to produce such men who will run towards an enemy and die in the course of protecting their nations.

It doesn't matter how many ways losers try to spin this, the operation was a success, the terrorists' could not fulfill their intentions.



PARIKRAMA said:


> A quick point.. Read somewhere bcz of being a large base surveillance tech is negligible like CCTvs.. Do you think its necessary that we upgrade all bases with proper surveillance tech like CCTvs, intrusion detectors etc.. especially forward bases?
> 
> @MilSpec what are your thoughts about this..


There is already exhaustive security at all major military installations in India, but there are always weakposts and more that can be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

BDforever said:


> you are ignoring my point, I am concern about the lives lost. either lack of skill or lack of high command operation strategy was behind such loses. 14 special force members causalities by 6 terrorists can not ignored just because you were able save assets.



Among Dead only 2 are from Sepcial ops bro, rest 4 are in 50s whom we can say are unarmed guards.. They dont know head and tail about fighting.. 
About injured folks, it seems 4 are injured via a grenade without pin left in a dead terrorist's body
Few more are via engagement..
I wont say its not high, but urban combat with residential places does provide a perfect place for ambush, IEDs and grenades.. A quick charging team can be easily detected by a spotter, quickly and efficiently cut off by a misdirector and efficiently planned for a ambush by a explosive expert.. Now these are my thoughts.. Not saying its the reality.. But yes, we tried very hard to capture them alive.. that did cost us some more casualties which we could have avoided. But having a live terrorists would have worked out very well to spill the beans.. so that effort was necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Abingdonboy said:


> Who said the objective of this operation was to protect the lives of the soldiers? It is explicitly clear that the objective was to protect the strategic assets of India and ensure no loss of life to civlian- which has been acheived. These were all volunteers, all warrriors who chose to put on their uniform. It doesn't mean their loss is meaningless but they did exactly what they signed up to do and one should commend a force or a nation that is able to produce such men who will run towards an enemy and die in the course of protecting their nations.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many ways losers try to spin this, the operation was a success, the terrorists' could not fulfill their intentions.


well it seems my perception and your perception are different.


----------



## MilSpec

PARIKRAMA said:


> A quick point.. Read somewhere bcz of being a large base surveillance tech is negligible like CCTvs.. Do you think its necessary that we upgrade all bases with proper surveillance tech like CCTvs, intrusion detectors etc.. especially forward bases?
> 
> @MilSpec what are your thoughts about this..



Ohh yes, more the surveillance and solid firepower, the better for high value installations. I would go one step further and allocate security based on strategic value, and for every high alert situation deploy security detail to these facilities accordingly. Also bring in high economic value locations into the gambit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swastika

play stupid game,win stupid prise


----------



## Abingdonboy

BDforever said:


> well it seems my perception and your perception are different.


Why bring subjective qualitative charertersitics such as "percpetion" into this? My point is not an opnion but a FACT and one that can be empirically tested- how many strategic assets were lost in this attack? If the answer is below 1 then the operation to GUARD _*THESE*_ ASSETS was a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

MilSpec said:


> I could have answered why not Punjab Police, - Because their cadre does not know how to properly shoulder a rifle.
> 
> I do see a undercurrent of disappointment on the forum from some members that Indians successfully defended he position without any losses suffered in similar attacks across the border. If India did not have actionable intel, the losses would have been devastating.



Police is there to defend domestic issues but when needed Indian police force have even showed thier courage.

Indian security forces were fighting highly trained proxies in Pathankot and those were not drugs or arms smugglers.


----------



## H.B.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684053722637312000

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Police is there to defend domestic issues but when needed Indian police force have even showed thier courage.
> 
> Indian security forces were fighting highly trained proxies in Pathankot and those were not drugs or arms smugglers.


Praise those who deserve to be praised but there is little to be gained by hiding behind such emotive but, essentially, meaningless remarks. No amount of bravery or "spirit" is going to defeat a foe such as this nor negate agaisnt such a threat. Investing in the *tangibles *is going to make sure those courageous men and women get to go home to their famillies and hugely costly strategic assets aren't reduced to dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Hindustani78 said:


> Police is there to defend domestic issues but when needed Indian police force have even showed thier courage.
> 
> Indian security forces were fighting highly trained proxies in Pathankot and those were not drugs or arms smugglers.


Bro one small issue there

Their own SP claimed he was kidnapped and he informed all the other people in police.. According to Reuters, his senior asked him to go home and sleep as he was recently transferred for a molestation charge.. Now they did not take him seriously..

That provided a 8-10 hour window for terrorists to attack base at 3ish am

if they had acted, closed down pathankot after 8 pm, put check posts and did a thorugh job, they may have detected the car group far away from the base itself.. 

that to me is a serious lapse.. Letting them reach upto base is not within forces but under police purview..They failed their duty there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

H.B. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684053722637312000


If the GoP/whoever said this (if they actually did) feels the need to declare this it is safe to assume they are doing NOTHING in reality. If some actual scalps were coming you don't make these statements.

Actions speak louder than words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

guest11 said:


> Trouble counting dear??? Not your fault, most Bangladeshis lack decent schooling.
> 
> Let me explain to you like I would explain something to a child and a dull one that.
> 
> 7 casualties total.
> 
> This includes 5 DSC members who were in a mess. DSC members are retired army personnel mostly in their 40s and 50s.
> 
> 1 Gaurda commando died in a firefight.
> 
> 1 NSG officer died disabling an explosive.


don't be personnel, i am not hear to make fun. just trying to find out why such casualties.
1. Gaurd died in firefight. (report was crossfire)
1. NSG officer died by IED and 12 NSG injured.
come again, talk decently


Abingdonboy said:


> Why bring subjective qualitative charertersitics such as "percpetion" into this? My point is not an opnion but a FACT and one that can be empirically tested- how many strategic assets were lost in this attack? If the answer is below 1 then the operation to GUARD _*THESE*_ ASSETS was a success.


i said it because i was expecting 1or 2 casuality on Indian side


----------



## H.B.

Abingdonboy said:


> If the GoP/whoever said this (if they actually did) feels the need to declare this it is safe to assume they are doing NOTHING in reality. If some actual scalps were coming you don't make these statements.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.



Indeed. But interesting news is that inputs being given & the acknowledgement is is coming from the other side. Denial/insufficient material provided will be the stock response, though. I feel a GoI press conference is coming up by tomorrow.


----------



## Abingdonboy

noksss said:


> @Abingdonboy what is this man losing life while destroying the bombs now the casualty is from NSG when they are trying to destroy the bomb


Did anyone think that sending people TOWARDS men with guns, explosives and god know's what else was a riskless exercise? Live ordinance has always been a huge threat to those operating in these kind of operations- why do you think the NSG even have a EOD/Bomb disposal unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Abingdonboy said:


> Did anyone think that sending people TOWARDS men with guns, explosives and god know's what else was a riskless exercise? Live ordinance has always been a huge threat to those operating in these kind of operations- why do you think the NSG even have a EOD/Bomb disposal unit?


Now i can give some interesting fact

You see the 4 division and 3 armored divisions of the army that means more than 50 thousand soilders were at army base which few minutes way from the location of attack and they were not used

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

H.B. said:


> Indeed. But interesting news is that inputs being given & the acknowledgement is is coming from the other side. Denial/insufficient material provided will be the stock response, though. I feel a GoI press conference is coming up by tomorrow.


i think its a game here.. GOI had not completed the full analysis.. Hence no offcial statements.. It may be more of primary hunch shared by India with few powers and with Pakistan too. Without credible leads, what will Pakistan investigate?
The only possibility can be the so called "alleged" phone calls picked up by Intelligence and UJC claim for the attack..
I believe USA folks may have called GOP and said why dont you check at your end too to be doubly sure beforehand.. So its more of a inhouse check not what India may have handed over..

If India did handover, i am sure GOI will tom tom it in media not keep it so secretive..


----------



## Hindustani78

guest11 said:


> Trouble counting dear??? Not your fault, most Bangladeshis lack decent schooling.
> 
> Let me explain to you like I would explain something to a child and a dull one that.
> 
> 7 casualties total.
> 
> This includes 5 DSC members who were in a mess. DSC members are retired army personnel mostly in their 40s and 50s.
> 
> 1 Gaurda commando died in a firefight.
> 
> 1 NSG officer died disabling an explosive.



India is having good relations with Bangladesh because of the recent policy adopted by PM Modi . so you should stop short for pointing towards Bangladesh schooling system. Cant you see and understand who is talking how ?

Defence Services Corps personnel are ex-service personnel of the Indian Army, Navy, Air Force and Territorial Army and now its not the time to say that those DSC members were in mess, they fought and laid down thier lives performing thier duties. This should be remembered.


----------



## MilSpec

Hindustani78 said:


> Police is there to defend domestic issues but when needed Indian police force have even showed thier courage.
> 
> Indian security forces were fighting highly trained proxies in Pathankot and those were not drugs or arms smugglers.


No disagreements there, But although this is a separate debate, there is no harm is maintaining a dedicated antiterror unit for state police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

@Abingdonboy One more lapse is NSG have reached 25 hrs late in pathankot after the notifications were issued 
By state police on the observation of kidnapped SP


----------



## MilSpec

cerberus said:


> Now i can give some interesting fact
> 
> You see the 4 division and 3 armored divisions of the army that means more than 50 thousand soilders were at army base which few minutes way from the location of attack and they were not used


Don't use a hammer where you need scissors.


----------



## guest11

BDforever said:


> don't be personnel, i am not hear to make fun. just trying to find out why such casualties.
> 1. Gaurd died in firefight. (report was crossfire)
> 1. NSG officer died by IED and 12 NSG injured.
> come again, talk decently



Then I suggest you keep your patronizing tone to yourself.


----------



## Abingdonboy

BDforever said:


> you are ignoring my point, I am concern about the lives lost. either lack of skill or lack of high command operation strategy was behind such loses. 14 special force members causalities by 6 terrorists can not ignored just because you were able save assets.


Close proximity fighting is increidbly dangerous and is why you send the best of the best into such missions. Judging a military operation by a casualty rate is entirely flawed. When you plan a mission you have an objective-in this case secure X- if X is secured then how is this not a success? 

Unless you have verifiable proof that the casualties incurred by these operators was as a direct result of specific failings on their part and not just the nature of conflict then cease with this line of reasoning. 

Only losers talk like this, speak to any warrior and they wear their battlescars with pride, they do not claim to be superhuman nor will they be immune to the exact same propensity to be damaged as any other mortal made of flesh and bones.

Some of the most well regarded SF units around the world have numerous missions where appalling losses where incurred on them but does that detract from their ability? 

Anyone from the military will tell you that the mission comes first no matter what.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H.B.

Crosspostig from Mazar-i-Sharif consulate attack thread. Mods can remove it if required

Potentially huge break

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684062726537138176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

MilSpec said:


> No disagreements there, But although this is a separate debate, there is no harm is maintaining a dedicated antiterror unit for state police.


Sir there major secuirty lapses made state police that led to this attack 

Let me give you example police have information about attack 24 hrs prior to attack on air force base.

Kidnapped SP already given specific location where the attacks will occur


----------



## asad71

1.India's huge security apparatus is famous for being lethargic, lazy and lousy. The location of the base is significant. Tucked in a corner between two borders, one of which is disputed, it is not far from either. Is the ghost of Khalistan lurking in the shadows, we don't know. But those who say Khalistan is dead do not know the Sikh nation.
2. So was this an insider op to embarrass and warn Modi? The hawks in Indian establishment are very powerful as Musharraf had discovered in Agra.
3. Or is this what the UJC claims this to be - a badla / revenge.
4. So far nothing tangible has appeared to suggest ISI or any Pakistani organization was involved. Pakistan is still licking its wounds from Op Zarb e Azab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

guest11 said:


> Then I suggest you keep your patronizing tone to yourself.


you are screwed


----------



## guest11

Hindustani78 said:


> India is having good relations with Bangladesh because of the recent policy adopted by PM Modi . so you should stop short for pointing towards Bangladesh schooling system. Cant you see and understand who is talking how ?
> 
> Defence Services Corps personnel are ex-service personnel of the Indian Army, Navy, Air Force and Territorial Army and now its not the time to say that those DSC members were in mess, they fought and laid down thier lives performing thier duties. This should be remembered.




Mess my good man, as in mess hall. 

Mess - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for the rest of your post lets agree to disagree.


----------



## Abingdonboy

cerberus said:


> Now i can give some interesting fact
> 
> You see the 4 division and 3 armored divisions of the army that means more than 50 thousand soilders were at army base which few minutes way from the location of attack and they were not used


And? Would this have changed the fate of this Bomb disposal officer? 

Many here have no idea of the true nature of war/conflict, only the highly embellished account of it shown in the media and in video games. Sod's law applies just as much to the battlefield as it does anywhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.B.

PARIKRAMA said:


> i think its a game here.. GOI had not completed the full analysis.. Hence no offcial statements.. It may be more of primary hunch shared by India with few powers and with Pakistan too. Without credible leads, what will Pakistan investigate?
> The only possibility can be the so called "alleged" phone calls picked up by Intelligence and UJC claim for the attack..
> I believe USA folks may have called GOP and said why dont you check at your end too to be doubly sure beforehand.. So its more of a inhouse check not what India may have handed over..
> 
> If India did handover, i am sure GOI will tom tom it in media not keep it so secretive..



I agree. Hence my hunch about a PC tomorrow as it is past normal viewing time in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burninspice

"In line with Pakistan's commitment to effectively counter and eradicate terrorism, the government is in touch with the Indian government and is working on the leads provided by it," Pakistan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs statement released from Islamabad.

Does this mean pakistan is admitting these Terrorists are from Pakistan?


----------



## Hindustani78

PARIKRAMA said:


> Bro one small issue there
> 
> Their own SP claimed he was kidnapped and he informed all the other people in police.. According to Reuters, his senior asked him to go home and sleep as he was recently transferred for a molestation charge.. Now they did not take him seriously..
> 
> That provided a 8-10 hour window for terrorists to attack base at 3ish am
> 
> if they had acted, closed down pathankot after 8 pm, put check posts and did a thorugh job, they may have detected the car group far away from the base itself..
> 
> that to me is a serious lapse.. Letting them reach upto base is not within forces but under police purview..They failed their duty there



This was a planned attack and its like of sleeper cells operates where arms were stored in advance.

There were 2 groups of terrorists according to the reports. One group seems to be involved in that Kidnapping of SP and wantedly release him so that to push be blamed for false flag operation. This is a highly planned operation by the proxies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

MilSpec said:


> Don't use a hammer where you need scissors.


Sir it factual do you know how terrorist have crossover the barrier and checkpoint in Police Car of SP 

Shockingly fidayeen left SP alive that to 25 hrs prior to attack


----------



## PARIKRAMA

H.B. said:


> Crosspostig from Mazar-i-Sharif consulate attack thread. Mods can remove it if required
> 
> Potentially huge break
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684062726537138176


Excellent news

We may get some god intel now... now thats credible evidence and since USA is already in Afghanistan this may work out a perfect opportunity to strike on thsoe behind this.. IF its Taliban then they can kiss good bye asif some one else then also its gonna be heated time soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

cerberus said:


> Sir there major secuirty lapses made state police that led to this attack
> 
> Let me give you example police have information about attack 24 hrs prior to attack on air force base.
> 
> Kidnapped SP already given specific location where the attacks will occur



Hi, 

none of us have the info how and when the intel agencies got into action, this is not a public company that owes balance sheets and annual statements. Intell and National security teams did what it had to do, there details are neither expected nor required.


----------



## Abingdonboy

asad71 said:


> 1.India's huge security apparatus is famous for being lethargic, lazy and lousy. The location of the base is significant. Tucked in a corner between two borders, one of which is disputed, it is not far from either. Is the ghost of Khalistan lurking in the shadows, we don't know. But those who say Khalistan is dead do not know the Sikh nation.
> 2. So was this an insider op to embarrass and warn Modi? The hawks in Indian establishment are very powerful as Musharraf had discovered in Agra.
> 3. Or is this what the UJC claims this to be - a badla / revenge.
> 4. So far nothing tangible has appeared to suggest ISI or any Pakistani organization was involved. Pakistan is still licking its wounds from Op Zarb e Azab.


I've been hearing about Khalistan sporadically from you for years now, please tell me exactly what is the status of MY holy nation then? I'm asking you, of course, because I don't see anyone else giving two $hits about this figment of some people's imagination, outside of PDF and you seem to be the most prominent supporter/insider.


----------



## cerberus

asad71 said:


> 1.India's huge security apparatus is famous for being lethargic, lazy and lousy. The location of the base is significant. Tucked in a corner between two borders, one of which is disputed, it is not far from either. Is the ghost of Khalistan lurking in the shadows, we don't know. But those who say Khalistan is dead do not know the Sikh nation.
> 2. So was this an insider op to embarrass and warn Modi? The hawks in Indian establishment are very powerful as Musharraf had discovered in Agra.
> 3. Or is this what the UJC claims this to be - a badla / revenge.
> 4. So far nothing tangible has appeared to suggest ISI or any Pakistani organization was involved. Pakistan is still licking its wounds from Op Zarb e Azab.


Yes you right but the lapses were mainly due to State machinery and police level security Op was accurate Even the intel war very pin pointed but the system failed on the ground


----------



## BDforever

Abingdonboy said:


> Close proximity fighting is increidbly dangerous and is why you send the best of the best into such missions. Judging a military operation by a casualty rate is entirely flawed. When you plan a mission you have an objective-in this case secure X- if X is secured then how is this not a success?
> 
> Unless you have verifiable proof that the casualties incurred by these operators was as a direct result of specific failings on their part and not just the nature of conflict then cease with this line of reasoning.
> 
> Only losers talk like this, speak to any warrior and they wear their battlescars with pride, they do not claim to be superhuman nor will they be immune to the exact same propensity to be damaged as any other mortal made of flesh and bones.
> 
> Some of the most well regarded SF units around the world have numerous missions where appalling losses where incurred on them but does that detract from their ability?
> 
> Anyone from the military will tell you that the mission comes first no matter what.


1. It is making doubt in mind because how those terrorists entered in Indian side, that area is heavily guarded.
2. @PARIKRAMA made another good point about intel issue, check that


----------



## Hindustani78

MilSpec said:


> No disagreements there, But although this is a separate debate, there is no harm is maintaining a dedicated antiterror unit for state police.



More BSF Jawans are being deployed because of this.

Border Districts villages should get more paramilitary forces .


----------



## Abingdonboy

H.B. said:


> Potentially huge break


Really?? 
What exactly will be gleaned from this loser? What would be the net result even if his information was damning to specific parties I shall not name?

Ajmal Kasab was caught literally red handed, confessed on camera and his identity confirmed but he is still reffered to as "Ajmal Singh" by many in Pakistan and 26/11 is stated to be an inside job by these brain trusts.


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> The two foreign secretaries are scheduled to discuss modalities and other schedule-related aspects to carry forward the dialogue process.
> 
> @Levina @Spring Onion @PARIKRAMA


I am of the opinion that peace talks must continue so that the terrorists don't achieve their objective. For once I want to believe NS's govt, that these elements are not backed by the civilian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Hindustani78 said:


> More BSF Jawans are being deployed because of this.
> 
> Border Districts villages should get more paramilitary forces .


Or better training, fitness checks, better combat gear for themselves along with more BSF jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

BDforever said:


> 1. It is making doubt in mind because how those terrorists entered in Indian side, that area is heavily guarded.
> 2. @PARIKRAMA made another good point about intel issue, check that


Only 80% of the IB in Punjab is fenced, unlike the LoC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SrNair said:


> Cornering them and arrest them .And it seems that is spectacularly back fired and we lost 7 soldiers


Yes. Hastening an operation and trying to catch terrorists alive causes casualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon4

MilSpec said:


> Don't use a hammer where you need scissors.


I disagree, when there is an emergency you do what you can do asap. Just taking help from army at that time would have saved us those 7 lives. There were 3 garrisons, QRTs would have taken no time. This is a failure on civil administration part. NSGs are generally the last option, they are not security guards.


----------



## Hindustani78

cerberus said:


> Sir it factual do you know how terrorist have crossover the barrier and checkpoint in Police Car of SP
> 
> Shockingly fidayeen left SP alive that to 25 hrs prior to attack



I think those were actually drugs and arms smugglers who kidnapped the SP and later released him but it was the other group which have carried out that attack. 

Combing operations by BSF should be conducted on regular basis.


----------



## cerberus

MilSpec said:


> Hi,
> 
> none of us have the info how and when the intel agencies got into action, this is not a public company that owes balance sheets and annual statements. Intell and National security teams did what it had to do, there details are neither expected nor required.


Im telling you what i have heard 

Well 2nd debate on Times Now was 
Very good and informative 

And i will credit Arnab even if he behave like a psychopath some times . he nailed factual error and security lapses that led to this attack


The advisory already issued to Punjab police that attack was going to happen on 31st December 

NSG reached 25 hrs later after notifications already reached to delhi on the basis of Kidnapped SP prior to attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guest11

asad71 said:


> 1.India's huge security apparatus is famous for being lethargic, lazy and lousy. The location of the base is significant. Tucked in a corner between two borders, one of which is disputed, it is not far from either. Is the ghost of Khalistan lurking in the shadows, we don't know. But those who say Khalistan is dead do not know the Sikh nation.



Really rockey. Ghosts of Khalistan 

Annual casualties in terrorist related violence

Please take a look at the ravaging insurgency in Punjab since the year *2000*.



> 2. So was this an insider op to embarrass and warn Modi? The hawks in Indian establishment are very powerful as Musharraf had discovered in Agra.



What Musharraf discovered in Agra was his failure in making AVB the fool for the second time.



> 3. Or is this what the UJC claims this to be - a badla / revenge.
> 4. So far  nothing tangible has appeared to suggest ISI or any Pakistani organization  was involved. Pakistan is still licking its wounds from Op Zarb e Azab.



Does it ever?

Live captured terrrorists are not good enough then I don't know what is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Levina said:


> Yes. Hastening an operation and trying to catch terrorists alive causes casualities.



Indian security forces always try to hit the terrorists on legs so that they can be captured.


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> NIA mandate is very clear
> Seems SP abduction is now officially under investigation although word used is "alleged


Logically speaking would you(as a terrorist) spare a SP and kill his driver?? That's too dumb. 
This definitely needs to be investigated.



Hindustani78 said:


> Indian security forces always try to hit the terrorists on legs so that they can be captured.


Costed us too many lives this time. 
Unfortunate!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bipi@342

PARIKRAMA said:


> For people of both sides, can some one logically explain to me what benefit one derives from
> 
> 1. Assuming ISI really did this going against GoP and PA (both Nawaz Sharif and Raheel Sharif) especially when India Pakistan talks is about everything (including terror and Kashmir)?


There is a talk about India entry into NSG,which Pakistan is opposing if this attack has been success Pakistan or any other country(eg china) could have been talked about safety of strategic weapon for opposing India entry into NSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.B.

Abingdonboy said:


> Really??
> What exactly will be gleaned from this loser? What would be the net result even if his information was damning to specific parties I shall not name?
> 
> Ajmal Kasab was caught literally red handed, confessed on camera and his identity confirmed but he is still reffered to as "Ajmal Singh" by many in Pakistan and 26/11 is stated to be an inside job by these brain trusts.



Do you care about the Intel that we can gain or what someone calls it something else ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Levina said:


> Logically speaking would you(as a terrorist) spare a SP and kill his driver?? That's too dumb.
> This definitely needs to be investigated.



This is highly planned attack. NIA have already registered 3 cases and investigation has been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Dragon4 said:


> I disagree, when there is an emergency you do what you can do asap. Just taking help from army at that time would have saved us those 7 lives. There were 3 garrisons, QRTs would have taken no time. This is a failure on civil administration part. NSGs are generally the last option, they are not security guards.


hey, it was an airbase, for even quicker reaction, we could have just deployed PGM's? 
Boss, did the garrison have a qrt, were they equipped to do so, were all team leads on location Sending a unit that is not prepared for CT ops can result in horrendous results, ask the russians who sent a hammers to tacke a hostage crises, ended up killing half of the hostages. Right tool for the right job, if the NS team deems NSG was the right tool, I will have to agree to them, as this is their Rozi Roti, we are just amateurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Is the op over or not??


----------



## Kabira

So its finally over? Why its still going on after 3 days?


----------



## cerberus

Mrc said:


> Is the op over or not??


Op is over 6 terrorist are being killed almost 8 hours ago 


Combing op is on


----------



## MilSpec

cerberus said:


> Im telling you what i have heard
> 
> Well 2nd debate on Times Now was
> Very good and informative
> 
> And i will credit Arnab even if he behave like a psychopath some times . he nailed factual error and security lapses that led to this attack
> 
> 
> The advisory already issued to Punjab police that attack was going to happen on 31st December
> 
> NSG reached 25 hrs later after notifications already reached to delhi on the basis of Kidnapped SP prior to attack



Do you know how many intel hits we get daily? Do you know how much disinformation ISI ends out on radio chatter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> For all those asking "why the NSG?", "why not the Army?", I'll ask turn this around on you- why not the NSG?
> 
> -Unappreciated,recognised and unknown is the fact that 365 days a year, 24 hours a day the NSG maintains a COUNTER TERROR (yes, Counter Terror- not CQB/urban fighting) taskforce in Delhi
> - This "main" (all NSG hubs have similar ready teams but not of this scale) CT taskforce is mandated to be mobile within 20 minuets of "greenlight" from the MHA
> -Post 26/11 they have the authority to commender any aircraft in Indian skies for their use along with having dedicated IAF transports specifically readied for their transport.
> -This taskforce is a self contained fighting unit that carries everything it would need to conduct a CT operation anywhere in India independatly for 48 hours (including weapons,associated ammo, bomb disposal equipment, specialised assualt vehicles, medical kits, communications equipment etc etc).
> - This taskforce consists not just of "shooters" ie assualters but an EOD/Bomb disposal team, Snipers, support (signals/medical) staff etc
> - The unit is specifically equipped to deal with Counter Terrorism missions and everything about the NSG is geared towards that.
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that there is any other unit/force, with this kind of capability, ready to go anytime of the day or night for whatever mission in India?
> 
> And should I add that these are not just a bunch of amatuers but some of the finest CT operators you will find anywhere in the world who not only go through an enourmously harsh selection process but are then imparted with some of the finest CT training found anywhere and perhaps the most intensive training/re-training program of any specialist force in India.
> 
> I am yet to hear a valid critique of employing the NSG in this mission, these are some of the most able operators in the world- not just India, and not just that but their entire ethos, capabilities, mandate and purpose is for exactly this role- Counter Terrorism. Why are many so quick to ask that the NSG remain sat idle in Delhi whilst other assets are commited to the one thing the NSG was raised and is funded to do? The patronising of the NSG going on right now is pretty absurd especially from many who should know better.
> 
> The NSG are not a bunch of aliens or foriegners plucked up from afar and transported to do this mission so why such an outcry of "let the military handle it" (excusing the fact that all SAG operators are in fact from the ARMY and will reuturn to the ARMY once their deputations are up) ? The last time I checked India was a federal democracy, not a military dicatorship- it is ony right a federal police (NSG is offically under MHA) unit handles incidents of Internal Security such as this.
> 
> 
> @Levina @ranjeet @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Koovie @Unknowncommando @Water Car Engineer @nair @MilSpec @Vauban @Hindustani78 @anant_s @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ


Why would they support NSG? After all NSG watered down their "efforts". Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

cyclops said:


> Yup this discussion will go nowhere once its started.
> The rate of population of minorities in Pakistan and India will prove how desperately wrong you are.
> Yeah, don't read your history books no one believes in them.
> What you can read are UN reports or the International Religious Freedom Report and the Global Terrorism Index and cure your lopsided thoughts about which country persecutes its minorities more or which country uses terrorism as a proxy and involves itself in their neighbor's matters. These are collected studies not single links to feel good about yourself, these show the collective situation in Pakistan, yup read them & feel your ego evaporate.


Read Sachel committee report 2005 before giving lecture here...rest of your post is simply non-stop nonsense. At least listen to your own few sane media voices about pathetic situation in India before whining about minority situation in pakistan...


----------



## Hindustani78

bipi@342 said:


> There is a talk about India entry into NSG,which Pakistan is opposing if this attack has been success Pakistan or any other country(eg china) could have been talked about safety of strategic weapon for opposing India entry into NSG.



Come on, you are giving very wrong example.

There have been incidents in Britian, France, Russia and Germany who are already members of Nuclear Supplier Group.

Indian security forces such as CISF,CRPF and BSF are well trained and professional force.


----------



## Levina

Kylo Ren said:


> Advance warning of a "spectacular attack" came from Punjab Police as early as 31st dec. Well before SP carjacking by terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Levina @Parul @ranjeet @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA @rockstarIN @Hindustani78 @third eye @Water Car Engineer


How was this followed up?
Not all the Intel reports are correct, some can be misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

MilSpec said:


> hey, it was an airbase, for even quicker reaction, we could have just deployed PGM's?
> Boss, did the garrison have a qrt, were they equipped to do so, were all team leads on location Sending a unit that is not prepared for CT ops can result in horrendous results, ask the russians who sent a hammers to tacke a hostage crises, ended up killing half of the hostages. Right tool for the right job, if the NS team deems NSG was the right tool, I will have to agree to them, as this is their Rozi Roti, we are just amateurs.


Sir even if this right but op commander might have used the human resources of the army 50 thousand sir you see 4 infantry divisions it cut the op time short

You will shocked to know only hundred army official are there at place of attack 

The joint op mainly constitute NSG and Grunda commandos 

Only 150 army personal used for combing op shocking


----------



## Hindustani78

MilSpec said:


> Do you know how many intel hits we get daily? Do you know how much disinformation ISI ends out on radio chatter?



IB knows how to handle disinformation. 

Cant understand why many people underestimate IB and Indian Intelligence agencies ?


----------



## cerberus

Hindustani78 said:


> IB knows how to handle disinformation.
> 
> Cant understand why many people underestimate IB and Indian Intelligence agencies ?


That's the point bro you see the 
It was most accurate intel by our agencies in recent times that to pin pointed 

Advisory issued by additional DGP of punjab on basis of intel on 31st December itself 

Shockingly SP was found being saying the airforce installation might have been target 22 hours prior to attack


----------



## bipi@342

Hindustani78 said:


> Come on, you are giving very wrong example.
> 
> There have been incidents in Britian, France, Russia and Germany who are already members of Nuclear Supplier Group.
> 
> Indian security forces such as CISF,CRPF and BSF are well trained and professional force.



I am saying if attack was a success one people can use this reason for opposing India entry


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> I am of the opinion that peace talks must continue so that the terrorists don't achieve their objective. For once I want to believe NS's govt, that these elements are not backed by the civilian government.


IF what you are saying is accurate (I simply don't know nor do I care- the end result is the same in my opinion) then the issues remains- the Civilian government in Pakistan has no control over specific entities who do not want peace with India so, in that case, what is the point in the talks at all? Lip service for both domestic audiences? Rogue elements or not, the Indian side isn't going to keep taking these hits and remain commited to talks. Yes, some will cry, this is exactly what those elements want but if talking to the civlians is clearly so meaningless that such overt provocations can't be contained by the GoP then it is a lost cause.

I am now of the view that India/US/nor any other external "player" should stop pretending that through being "buddies" or at least "frenemies" with Pakistan that they can influence their internal dynamics. I used think this could be done but I was simply being an idealist, with the internal situation of Pakistan how it is, there simply doesn't seem to be any way to break this talk-violence-talk-repeat cycle between the two.

The trouble with the India-Pakistan issue is that there are too many emotions on both sides. If India decided unilaterally, enough is enough and took a more passive stance to Pakistan and downgraded diplomatic ties- not in a punitive manner, and simply just "exsisted" next to Pakistan going about its own buissnes, not letting itself get drawn into the typical "will it happen? won't it happen?" hype but set a consistent keeping an "arms approach" policy then in the long term you will either have the status quo where it is now or Pakistan is forced to look inwardly, perhaps address some of its issues and try to begin afreash. The incentive being? A now far more prosperous India sat on its doorstep that it can't afford to ignore anymore.

My above prescription isn't going to happen- I know that, but the one part that eventually WILL be the pacifying factor between these two sides is economics. Right now it is what it is, the gap is large but the stage India is at in its devlopment still exposes a lot of areas (poverty and sanitation )many can use to satisify their insecurity regardless of realities. But the gap is going to grow and grow meteorically- there is simply no denying it. At some point the Pakistanis will look at India (and to be fair others in the region like Sri Lanka and perhaps BD) and then their own state of affairs and ask "what exactly is going so wrong for us?" One after one many Pakistanis will start to see through their blinkered their of India, the reality of the progress India has made over them will not be as easily belittled by other inconseqntial factors and the narrative of the "establishment" (whomever you term this to be) of "evil India" being xyz but "pure" Pakistan being a paradise will wear very thin until the internal displeasure of the actions of elements in Pakistan reaches a critical mass and actually start behaving in a logical, value seeking, fashion. No matter what one reads from certain members on here about the likes of Hafiz Saeed being a nobody or hated just as much as any other terrorist is simply not true, the silent majority in Pakistan supports the status quo inside Pakistan.

I'm not saying India is a utopia nor its population free of a vast number of cockroaches BUT the trajactories of the two nations are very, very different and that tells a story in itself. When the Pakistanis start asking "why not us too?" in respect to India's acheivements you wil see a change in the way this entire relationship is framed and the oh so central "K" issue will be forgotten like yesterday's morning toothbrushing.



Parul said:


> He's a Professional & you'll not understand his Professional Point of View. Hence, no point replying to his post as he's been posting loathe of crap since few days in this thread.


So you're telling me you don't have any updates on OUR homeland either??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

India_the_great said:


> Pakistan must be a proud country today.........Really what an achievement




False Flagger Alert !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> IF what you are saying is accurate (I simply don't know nor do I care- the end result is the same in my opinion) then the issues remains- the Civilian government in Pakistan has no control over specific entities who do not want peace with India so, in that case, what is the point in the talks at all? Lip service for both domestic audiences? Rogue elements or not, the Indian side isn't going to keep taking these hits remain commited to talks. Yes, some will cry, this is exactly what those elements want but if talking to the civlians is clearly so meaningless that such overt provokocations can't be contained by the GoP then it is a lost cause.
> 
> I am now of the view that India/US/any other should stop pretending that through being "buddies" or at least "frenemies" with Pakistan that they can influence their internal dynamics. I used think this could be done but I was simply being an idealist, with the internal situation of Pakistan how it is, there simply doesn't seem to be any way to break this talk-violence-talk-repeat cycle between the two.
> 
> The trouble with the India-Pakistan issue is that there are too many emotions on both sides. If India decided unilaterally, enough is enough and took a more passive stance to Pakistan and downgraded diplomatic ties- not in a punitive manner, and simply just "exsisted" next to Pakistan going about its own buissnes, not letting itself get drawn into the typical "will it happen? won't it happen?" hype but set a consistent keeping an "arms approach" policy then in the long term you will either have the status quo where it is now or Pakistan is forced to look inwardly, perhaps address some of its issues and try to begin afreash. The incentive being? A now far more prosperous India sat on its doorstep that it can't afford to ignore anymore.
> 
> My above prescription isn't going to happen- I know that, but the one part that eventually WILL be the pacifying factor between these two sides is economics. Right now it is what it is, the gap is large but the stage India is at in its devlopment still exposes a lot of areas (poverty and sanitation )many can use to satisify their insecurity regardless of realities. But the gap is going to grow and grow meteorically- there is simply no denying it. At some point the Pakistanis will look at India (and to be fair others in the region like Sri Lanka and perhaps BD) and then their own state of affairs and ask "what exactly is going so wrong for us?" One after one many Pakistanis will start to see through their blinkered their of India, the reality of the progress India has made over them will not be as easily belittled by other inconseqntial factors and the narrative of the "establishment" (whomever you term this to be) of "evil India" being xyz but "pure" Pakistan being a paradise will wear very thin until the internal displeasure of the actions of elements in Pakistan reaches a critical mass and actually start behaving in a logical, value seeking, fashion. No matter what one reads from certain members on here about the likes of Hafiz Saeed being a nobody or hated just as much as any other terrorist is simply not true, the silent majority in Pakistan supports the status quo inside Pakistan.
> 
> I'm not saying India is a utopia nor its population free of a vast number of cockroaches BUT the trajactories of the two nations are very, very different and that tells a story in itself. When the Pakistanis start asking "why not us too?" in respect to India's acheivements you wil see a change in the way this entire relationship is framed and the oh so central "K" issue will be forgotten like yesterday's morning toothbrushing.
> 
> 
> So you're telling me you don't have any updates on OUR homeland either??




I don't know if you have read my thread.
De-hyphenating India-Pakistan!!

I changed my stance after our NSA and PM decided to thaw relations with Pakistan. 
Waiting for Jan 14 when our foreign
Secretaries will meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Correct. I'm not aware of any updates on Khalistan uprising in Punjab even though some of my family is living in Ludiana and other parts of Punjab.

A_sad Miah has contacts with Khalistani generals who fought in East Pakistan Libration War. Hence, he's most updated on this subject. 



Abingdonboy said:


> So you're telling me you don't have any updates on OUR homeland either??



Indira Gandhi's assassins eulogised recently and been declared Martyrs (I was present at Gurdwara when it happened), but our Professional doesn't have any information on it.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> False Flagger Alert !



Has Terrorist been neutralised or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> I don't know if you have read my thread.
> De-hyphenating India-Pakistan!!


Thanks for the link, I have to say I agree with the entire prescription. With cold/"at arm's distance" relations between the two sides the level of ingrained antipothy that makes this relationship so unworkable today will have seen a signficant reduction. Perhaps the best gift the current leaders of India could give to their children and all future genrations in the region could be to push away/shun Pakistan for the foreseeable future- as counter intuative as that seems to be to many (I hear far too many "must talk", "if we aren't talking we are doing something wrong" opnions today). 



Levina said:


> I changed my stance after our NSA and PM decided to thaw relations with Pakistan.
> Waiting for Jan 14 when our foreign
> Secretaries will meet.


This has become an almost unimaginably pointless exercise.

1) I wonder what event/revelation/drama either/both side can conjur up ahead of this meeting building up so much attention that the meeting becomes unviable?
2) Even if the above doesn't happen, what is the point? The trust defecit is so high on both sides (I won't aporption blame) that how can any such token meeting amount to anything tanigble long term? I've heard of them being reffered to as baby steps but this is the fetus kicking at the womb of it's mother. Baby steps implies that one is embarking on something that will gain greater independance and signifcane at a later date by compounding such small efforts. However, if there is no momentum built then you will never get beyond this tentative step. As the relationship remains today- something will always come along to scupper the process- elections (on either side), provocations (either accidental or deliberate) etc. 


WIthdrawing from the entire arena, publically stating a policy of "removed indifference" is what I think would be the best chance of success at this point. Doing the same thing again and again (as these so-called "CBMs" are) hoping for different results is beyond insanity- it is actually intentional misrepresentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Well talked with my source about delay in deployment debate by arnab and also about limited number of ppl on ground. His opinion is as follows

The higher foot count does not translate a higher success rate or quicker ops
The base is not a flat battle field or mountain top or a normal situation that IA encounters in a village
Scope of high collateral damage, hostage situation and fear of using wired detonation for large gathering forces
The standard SOP mandates smaller quick reaction teams to aim at either first cornering the hostile, finishing its ammo and then trying to persuade for surrender.. If fails then use bullets in non critical areas or use stun mechanisms like chilli grenades
If the hostile is deemed inappropriate for forced capture then the next mandate is neutralisation after the CO of the mission authorising it
The base inside and urban combat tactics used exposed limited firing. He used the word non auto trigger but rather two three shots max and then changing position and again waiting to get a clear line of fire to kill the combing forces
There was a added tension of securing civilians, not letting them take hostage and ensuring that no time triggered devices are planted and then a suppression tactic usage which makes civilians gather at one place for detonation and max casualties.
This issue caused infact much less crack teams for combing a much wider area as most were busy saving civilians and. Securing assets
Inside info suggest hostiles did contact handlers. That interception is being now used as a possible proof. Hostiles were also given updates by media for Saturday part.
Migs were readied to be flown off in case if the assessment was made that breach probability is high
Lastly Delhi instruction was clear about at least one live capture. Strictly from highest office of NSA
Behind the scene a sleeper cell who has supported for local recon, weapons and intelligence is clearly understood and is now under scanning to trace and eliminate.
The public of certain facts will happen in a press conference but stand assured 95% is watered down and will not be disclosed.
A certain call from a country has specifically asked GOI for not naming any country in return for extending all their resources, cooperation and military assistance. The call also said any instability due to renewed hostility will be counter productive but restraint will help put additional pressure to show some actionables.
Intel says a possibility of ISIS ops is high during prez hollande visit to India
2 suspects are believed to have infiltrated New Delhi.. That's known but chances are at least 3-4 more already in or in transit to a local sleeper cell for the target recon info and weapons. 
New Delhi is already in high alert covertly.
Mumbai is also informed to have some more stringent checkpoints and maintain lookout.
This is what I got..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## v9s

*Pakistan working on ‘leads’ provided by India to counter terrorism*
Irfan Haider — Updated 16 minutes ago

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Monday said it is working on “leads provided by the Indian government to effectively counter and eradicate terrorism” from the region.

In a statement, the Foreign Office said “in line with its commitment, Pakistan’s government is in touch with the Indian government” to address the problem.

The FO statement comes as sections of Indian media reported that New Delhi shared information with Islamabad on the Pathankot airbase attack.

Times of India reported that Indian National Security Advsier Ajit Doval provided “leads” on the Pathankot Air Force base terror attack to his Pakistani counterpart Naseer Khan Janjua and sought credible action on them.

A report on The Hindustan Times claims India shared with Pakistan the intercepts of calls made to Pakistan-based handlers by the terrorists who attacked the Pathankot airbase.

Condemning the attack on the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot, the FO spokesman said, “We understand the pain of many families who have lost their dear ones in this tragedy, as Pakistan itself is a major victim of terrorism.”

“We have extended our deepest condolences to the government and people of India,” he added.

He said the two countries share a common history and should remain committed to a sustained dialogue process.

“The challenge of terrorism calls for strengthening our resolve to a cooperative approach.”

Earlier on Monday, an alliance of Kashmiri militant groups claimed the attack on the Pathankot airbase.

The United Jihad Council (UJC) said in a statement that the attack was a message to India that Kashmiri fighters could strike at any sensitive installation across India.

The deadly attack on the Pathankot airbase started before dawn on Saturday and gunbattles between the militants and Indian forces continued into the third day as Indian forces conducted a search operation to clear the sprawling facility late Monday night.

At least seven Indian troops and five attackers have been killed in the in the siege.

The Pathankot airbase in Indian Punjab is a mere 50 km from the Pakistan border, and is a major forward operational airbase of the IAF.


----------



## Mrc

Off course they will work on leads uf they are viable... we cannot have non state actors dictating their own agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

Mrc said:


> Off course they will work on leads uf they are viable... we cannot have non state actors dictating their own agenda


Agree with you if India can provide any actable info regarding any relation of Pak based people with these attacks such people should be neutralized in the same way as we act against people who kills our soldiers.

But if this attack as claimed is done by Kashmiris at their own with their own resources then I support them as that's what happens when you suppress people for decades and kill their sons and rape their daughters.

We Pakistanis support the right of kashmiris to self determination as per UN resolutions and should continue to support it and raise it at all forums forcing india to act on UN resolutions but we should in no way support any armed movement as that will only weaken our legit demand of referendum in Kashmir.

But if Kashmiris pick up arms at their own to avenge their Martyrs I fully support them like I support Palestinians against Israel but we don't give Palestinians any arms.

Indians should learn aggression only brings aggression and bullets are always replied with bullets and that's what Kashmiris are doing.

And I am sure that is the current official and actual Pak stance as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

*Yet another planned propaganda against Pakistan!*


----------



## Albatross

Mrc said:


> Off course they will work on leads uf they are viable... we cannot have non state actors dictating their own agenda



Fully agree with you* If india can provide us with any actable info *regarding Pak people role in any capacity in this attack *we should neutralize them as we act against people who kill our soldiers.*

We Pakistanis support Kashmiris right of self determination as per UN resolutions and should raise our voice at all forums compelling India to follow UN resolution* but we should in no way support any armed movement in Kashmir aor else where in India as that will only weaken our legit claim of a referendum in Kashmir.*

*But if Kashmiris carry out such attacks at their own with their own resources to avenge their martyrs and raped sisters I fully support them *like I support Palestinians against Israel but remember we don't give Palestinians any weapons .

And given sohpiticated tools and thousands of soldiers India employ on LOC and IB near Kashmir I am sure even Indian top brass knows its not Pakistan who is supplying weapons or people its now Kashmiris themselves tired of Indian aggression and inhumane acts but they wont accept it in public as their politics run on anti Pak rant.

Indian policies of aggression and suppression have caused this and will be responsible for any such attacks in future as well and what *Indians need to understand is aggression only bring back aggression and bullets are always replied with bullets and that's what is happening* . By blaming Pakistan they cant get a clean chit as whole world knows their human rights record in Kashmir and else where in India where independence movement are flourishing like naxals and Maoists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Sidewinder

salute Sub Fateh Singh, Lance Naik Kulwant Singh, Lance Naik Mool Raj, Sepoy Jagdish Chand and Sepoy Sajiwan Kumar, of
Defence Security Corps (DSC), who lost their lives while fighting terrorists at the # Pathankot Air Base. We deeply mourn this unfortunate incident and pray to Almighty to give strength
to their family members to bear the irreparable loss. May their soul rest in peace.








Albatross said:


> Fully agree with you* If india can provide us with any actable info *regarding Pak people role in any capacity in this attack *we should neutralize them as we act against people who kill our soldiers.*
> 
> We Pakistanis support Kashmiris right of self determination as per UN resolutions and should raise our voice at all forums compelling India to follow UN resolution* but we should in no way support any armed movement in Kashmir aor else where in India as that will only weaken our legit claim of a referendum in Kashmir.*
> 
> *But if Kashmiris carry out such attacks at their own with their own resources to avenge their martyrs and raped sisters I fully support them *like I support Palestinians against Israel but remember we don't give Palestinians any weapons .
> 
> And given sohpiticated tools and thousands of soldiers India employ on LOC and IB near Kashmir I am sure even Indian top brass knows its not Pakistan who is supplying weapons or people its now Kashmiris themselves tired of Indian aggression and inhumane acts but they wont accept it in public as their politics run on anti Pak rant.
> 
> Indian policies of aggression and suppression have caused this and will be responsible for any such attacks in future as well and what *Indians need to understand is aggression only bring back aggression and bullets are always replied with bullets and that's what is happening* . By blaming Pakistan they cant get a clean chit as whole world knows their human rights record in Kashmir and else where in India where independence movement are flourishing like naxals and Maoists.


Before writting letters in bolds make sure ur own hands are clean. I dont want to bring up Peshawar, Mehran, GHQ etc to portray the same image of Pakistan to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sathya

PARIKRAMA said:


> Well talked with my source about delay in deployment debate by arnab and also about limited number of ppl on ground. His opinion is as follows
> 
> The higher foot count does not translate a higher success rate or quicker ops
> The base is not a flat battle field or mountain top or a normal situation that IA encounters in a village
> Scope of high collateral damage, hostage situation and fear of using wired detonation for large gathering forces
> The standard SOP mandates smaller quick reaction teams to aim at either first cornering the hostile, finishing its ammo and then trying to persuade for surrender.. If fails then use bullets in non critical areas or use stun mechanisms like chilli grenades
> If the hostile is deemed inappropriate for forced capture then the next mandate is neutralisation after the CO of the mission authorising it
> The base inside and urban combat tactics used exposed limited firing. He used the word non auto trigger but rather two three shots max and then changing position and again waiting to get a clear line of fire to kill the combing forces
> There was a added tension of securing civilians, not letting them take hostage and ensuring that no time triggered devices are planted and then a suppression tactic usage which makes civilians gather at one place for detonation and max casualties.
> This issue caused infact much less crack teams for combing a much wider area as most were busy saving civilians and. Securing assets
> Inside info suggest hostiles did contact handlers. That interception is being now used as a possible proof. Hostiles were also given updates by media for Saturday part.
> Migs were readied to be flown off in case if the assessment was made that breach probability is high
> Lastly Delhi instruction was clear about at least one live capture. Strictly from highest office of NSA
> Behind the scene a sleeper cell who has supported for local recon, weapons and intelligence is clearly understood and is now under scanning to trace and eliminate.
> The public of certain facts will happen in a press conference but stand assured 95% is watered down and will not be disclosed.
> A certain call from a country has specifically asked GOI for not naming any country in return for extending all their resources, cooperation and military assistance. The call also said any instability due to renewed hostility will be counter productive but restraint will help put additional pressure to show some actionables.
> Intel says a possibility of ISIS ops is high during prez hollande visit to India
> 2 suspects are believed to have infiltrated New Delhi.. That's known but chances are at least 3-4 more already in or in transit to a local sleeper cell for the target recon info and weapons.
> New Delhi is already in high alert covertly.
> Mumbai is also informed to have some more stringent checkpoints and maintain lookout.
> This is what I got..




14. It's obvious it's USA , Pakistan won't mind name calling as its almost a routine for them. Only other possibility is France considering Hollande s visit .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Dragon4 said:


> What exactly do you people require for bio metric verification?



If I understand you correctly ........... first thing just confirm if those sims are operational, if yes just share the numbers and network operators and they will be easily able to track down owners of those sims. Or you were asking me how bio metric verification is done here in Pakistan at time of issuing sims?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Color_Less_Sky said:


> If I understand you correctly ........... first thing just confirm if those sims are operational, if yes just share the numbers and network operators and they will be easily able to track down owners of those sims. Or you were asking me how bio metric verification is done here in Pakistan at time of issuing sims?




It would have been useful to give the numbers to pakistan before announcing it on media.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Mrc said:


> It would have been useful to give the numbers to pakistan before announcing it on media.....




Who else then? Their media is the one that takes the charge every time, investigates, identifies and pinpoints the culprits, establishes Pakistan link, then PA link, then ISI link .................. this is how it has been happening their media shaping everything.

By the way their media will make sure that Ghazwa e Hind happens one day, and many idiots believe them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

I hope this heinous act meet justice as soon as possible. I sincerely hope that India and Pakistan stay on the peace process and achieve the same. The entire South Asia has a lot to gain from this.


----------



## sathya

156 pages in few days, 

Fastest thread so far ?


----------



## H.B.

Mrc said:


> It would have been useful to give the numbers to pakistan before announcing it on media.....



It seems it has been provided. Pakistan has released statement acknowledging input and are studying it as per press release.

Just heard on Radio that America has made a statement urging Pakistan to take action against people who carried out Pathankot attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Benign Persona

جن بھارتیوں سے3 دن سے4 دھشت گردوں کی وجہ سے ایک ائیر بیس کلیئر نہیں کروائی جا رھی
ان کی فلموں میں اکیلا ھیروپاکستان آکے حافظ سعید کومارگیا

تین دن سے ایک ائیر بیس کلیئر نہیں ھو رھی اور فلموں میں سنی دیول کا چیخ چیخ کر گلا بیٹھ گیا کے کشمیر مانگا تو چیر دیں گے 

نااہلی کی انتہا !!! بھارتی فوج تیسرے روز بھی پٹھان کوٹ ایئربیس کلیئر نہ کر سکی

اناپرستی چھوڑواورسنی دیول یاسیف علی خان کوبُلوالو3گھنٹےمیں ایئربیس کلیئرکروادینگے

بالی وڈ کو نئی فلم کے لیے سٹوری مل گئی،
دہشتگردوں نے ایک بیس پر حملہ کیا اور 2 گھنٹوں میں کلیئر کروا لیا گیا، جس میں دو آئیٹم سانگ بھی ہونگے

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AyanRay

Albatross said:


> But if this attack as claimed is done by Kashmiris at their own with their own resources then I support them as that's what happens when you suppress people for decades and kill their sons and rape their daughters.



The APS attacker had a similar view, according to them the attack was in retaliation of the Pakistani army's atrocities against their women and children. I hope you do not show any double standards and support those attackers too.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Radio says 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684217171908542464
Radio says 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684217171908542464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.B.

Ankit Kumar said:


> Radio says
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684217171908542464
> Radio says
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684217171908542464



Combing or active operations?


----------



## Mrc

AyanRay said:


> The APS attacker had a similar view, according to them the attack was in retaliation of the Pakistani army's atrocities against their women and children. I hope you do not show any double standards and support those attackers too.




Learn the difference between a military target and that of deliberately targetting civilian...

First is act of war second one is a war crime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H.B.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684193466318893056
Is the US saying this is no false flag operation? How will the ardent proponents of this theory react?



Mrc said:


> Learn the difference between a military target and that of deliberately targetting civilian...
> 
> First is act of war second one is a war crime



So can India conclude this airbase attack is an act of war against it?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Search operations. Its winter so the process will be slow.


----------



## Mrc

Kylo Ren said:


> PAF Badaber, PNS Mehran, PAF Kamra, GHQ etc were all military targets.So using your logic this all must have happened because of Pakistan's atrocities on pious and sharia abiding Muslims in North West Pakistan and for attacks on those waging holy war against crusaders(who are master's of Pakistan military/government) in Afghanistan.




Its not my logic its a fact....
Infact its the law according to geneva convention...
Violators can be taken to international war crimes tribunal..

99% of taliban insurgency in pakistan exclusively targetted mosques streets bazaars and schools ...not military targets...and are war crimes...

Attack on pathankot is a act of war.... off course it is....

7 soldiers dead ...airbase rattled ...what else can be act of war??
But its not a war crime....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

PATHANKOT: A fifth gunman was killed Monday on the third day of a siege at the heavily fortified Pathankot Indian air base and at least one attacker remained as troops worked to secure the sprawling compound, a military official said. Seven troops have been killed.

The search operations at Pathankot air force base will continue until all areas have been completely secured, Maj Gen Dushyant Singh, from India's elite National Security Guard, told reporters.



Indian army soldiers sit in a truck as they head towards the Indian Air Force (IAF) base at Pathankot. ─ Reuters
The attack has dragged on since early Saturday morning as government troops struggle to contain the heavily armed attackers.

At least twice over the weekend it appeared that the attack had ended but fresh gunfire and explosions erupted both times.

Four attackers were reported killed by Saturday evening, and at least two were said to have been exchanging gunfire with troops as of Monday morning. By evening one had been shot dead, Singh said.

Defence officials have said authorities had been alerted about a potential attack in the area on Friday, and that aerial surveillance at the base spotted the gunmen as they entered the compound, leading to criticism of the handling of the situation.



An Indian Air Force helicopter flies over the airforce base in Pathankot. ─ AFP
Singh told reporters in Pathankot that it will take a "long time" to declare the base completely secure because of its size and geography. It is spread over more than 2,000 acres, including forests and tall grass.

The commanding officer of the base, Lt Col J.S. Dhamoon, described it as a "mini-city" with homes and a school for the children of the personnel stationed there.

An army statement said the last gunmen were firing from a building that is part of the living quarters on the base.



An Indian army soldier descents the stairs of a house outside the Indian air force base in Pathankot. ─ AP
The base has a fleet of India's Russian-origin MiG-21 fighter jets and Mi-25 and Mi-35 attack helicopters, along with other military hardware. Officials have said no military hardware has been damaged in the fighting.

Military funerals were held Monday for the soldiers who were killed in the attack. Their killings inside a military base despite intelligence alerts have angered many in India.

"The biggest problem is the multiplicity of command and control. Nobody knows who is really in charge," said Rahul Bedi, an analyst for Jane's Information Group.

The Pathankot base and the northern state of Punjab, where it is located, has "probably the highest concentration of military personnel in India because it's so close to the border with Pakistan," Bedi said. "It's a huge embarrassment," he said. "It's a major goof-up for everybody."



Indian air force personnel stand on the roof of a building at the base in Pathankot. ─ AFP
Since Saturday morning, the base has been swarming with air force commandos, army soldiers, National Security Guard troops and local police.

Officials, however, have refused to say how many security personnel were involved in the engagement.

The base is on the highway that connects India-held Kashmir (IHK) with the rest of the country. It is also very close to the shared border with Pakistan.

An alliance of Kashmiri militant groups, the United Jihad Council (UJC) on Monday claimed responsibility for the attack.

The UJC in a statement said that the attack was a message to India that Kashmiri fighters could strike at any sensitive installation across India.

"Pathankot air base attack has been carried out by the mujahideen associated with National Highway Squad," said Syed Sadaqat Hussain, a spokesman for UJC.

"Pakistan has nothing to do with the attack but ironically the Indian government, media and their armed forces are suffering from Pakistan phobia," added the UJC spokesman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

That is simply sad. Sad state of affairs in India.


----------



## thesolar65

Any names and photos of the vermins?


----------



## third eye

Kylo Ren said:


> Advance warning of a "spectacular attack" came from Punjab Police as early as 31st dec. Well before SP carjacking by terrorists.



The weakest link in our security set up is the state police. This gets worsened in the state of Punjab. Its thye same police who in the late 80's / early 90's were at their sharpest. Now it seems top have gone to seed.

Drug smuggling along the border distts has amputated their hands & ruined their minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maravan

Instead of deploying young blood, It's foolish to deploy retired army personnel for guarding an airbase located in the border. 

It's pathetic still the special forces not able to clear the base even after 2days.


----------



## HAIDER

Maravan said:


> Instead of deploying young blood, It's foolish to deploy retired army personnel for guarding an airbase located in the border.
> 
> It's pathetic still the special forces not able to clear the base even after 2days.


I think IAF don t care its all old stockpile of weapon.


----------



## Dragon4

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Or you were asking me how bio metric verification is done here in Pakistan at time of issuing sims?


yes


----------



## AyanRay

Kylo Ren said:


> There have been scores of suicide bombings, IED attacks, ambushes etc targeting Pakistani forces.Good that you are admitting those are not terrorist attacks but military operations.Infant two policemen were killed in quetta ambush yesterday.



And by his logic, he fully supports them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*LIVE: `SP's record not clean, that's why Punjab Police didn't trust his abduction claim`*






Zee Media Bureau/Kamna Arora

Some items recovered from the possession of slain terrorists clearly point the finger at Pakistan for cross-border terrorism.
The Indian government has reportedly given evidence of terror group Jaish-e-Mohammad's involvement in the attack on Indian Air Force Base in Pathankot.
Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar along with the chiefs of Air Force and Army will visit Pathankot today.
The hijacking of Police Superintendent Salwinder Singh's car by terrorists disguised in uniform should have set off alarm bells and helped prevent the deadly weekend attack
on the Pathankot air base. However, a second senior officer in the Punjab Police told Reuters, on condition of anonymity, that Singh's call to a colleague in the early hours of Friday morning was not taken seriously "because his record has not been clean". The police sources said Singh had just been transferred after a woman constable filed a sexual harassment case against him.Reacting strongly to the Pathankot air base terror attack, Shiv Sena on Tuesday took on Centre saying that the Narendra Modi government must avenge death of our soldiers.
LIVE: Guns fall silent at IAF base; Manohar Parrikar to visit Pathankot today | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Dragon4 said:


> yes



The registration authority here has prints for every adult, when you go to buy a sim they first take your prints and match with the database of registration authority and afterwards issue you the sim. If no matching data is found you are not eligible for the sim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H.B.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684239719002062848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Kylo Ren said:


> There have been scores of suicide bombings, IED attacks, ambushes etc targeting Pakistani forces.Good that you are admitting those are not terrorist attacks but military operations.Infant two policemen were killed in quetta ambush yesterday.




Problem is u cannot be a legit fighter and criminal at same time ...i refer u to case of nazi germany....
Great fighting force ended up in hague tribunals


----------



## Mrc

Other wise alqaeeda and daesh will have to be qualified as legit forces as well


----------



## Parul

thesolar65 said:


> Any *names* and photos of the vermins?



1. Amar Singh
2. Ajit Kumar
3. Vikran Gupta
4. Lovely Singh
5. Karan Jain

Posting Pics of Deceased is against PDF's rule. 

On topic: DM to visit Pathankot with Army & Air Force cheaf & even meet families of the Martrys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

@WebMaster @Irfan Baloch Absolutely despicable how some are here rejoicing at terrorist attacks.... Absloute least common denominator of human decency... what a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

There's a growing apprehension that second team is made up of more than 2 members possibly 3/4. So there is a added impetus on combing and searching for possibly more hostiles.
The ops can't be called off tilll that angle is fully satisfied with.


----------



## Counterpunch

H.B. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684239719002062848


That is how it should be done. It is now clear that those in the know of things are acting maturely and the rest just jumping to usual finger pointing and asking for an action against Pakistan as if Pakistan is some kind of a bullied child incapable of fighting back. The consequences of a war in SA would be devastating for both the Nations irrespective of who wins or looses

Doval's sharing of details also does mean that the attacker might have Pakistani roots but they were NOT part of Pakistani establishment in anyway, might well just be part of STAB-lishment



MilSpec said:


> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch Absolutely despicable how some are here rejoicing at terrorist attacks.... Absloute least common denominator of human decency... what a shame.



Absolutely sub human. Similarly the ones who are rejoicing Badaber or other similar terrorist attacks in Pakistan should be condemned and penalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Rahil khan said:


> Read Sachel committee report 2005 before giving lecture here...rest of your post is simply non-stop nonsense. At least listen to your own few sane media voices about pathetic situation in India before whining about minority situation in pakistan...



You mean The Sachar Committee Report?
And if you do meant those, I understand you using 2005 as reference point since future reports just prove you wrong 10 times over. What can you expect from Pakistanis, you show something a decade old to prove your hollow point.
I get it, as long as the Indian sources match with your narrow view point they are right and when they don't they are wrong. LOL.
Why don't you skip 10 years from your bubble and read The 2015 Sachar Committee Report and realize that minority condition are actually getting better every year. Heck read the 2006 Sachar Committee Report.
Read the UN reports, the International Religious Freedom Report and the Global Terrorism Index and educate yourself how pathetic pakistan is in its minority situation which is decrementing every year unlike India which is getting better in taking care of its minorities every year. Again all these reports have India in them too.
HDI itself should prove how wrong you are. 

Enjoy Denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Link has interview of the Eyewitness SP of Punjab. 

Knew Right Away They Were Terrorists, Says Cop Who Was Abducted - NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Counterpunch said:


> Absolutely sub human. Similarly the ones who are rejoicing Badaber or other similar terrorist attacks in Pakistan should be condemned and penalized.


they should, I have personally handed ratings when ever I came across one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

MilSpec said:


> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch Absolutely despicable how some are here rejoicing at terrorist attacks.... Absloute least common denominator of human decency... what a shame.


We are not rejoicing we are amazed at epic failure shown here by your security forces. If you are not going to accept mistakes you can't improve

*Pathankot attack: EPCOT brand of shoes, batteries made in Pakistan found with terrorists *









*The EPCOT brand is quite popular in Pakistan and is easily available in areas close to the border

NEW DELHI:* One of the six terrorists involved in the attack was wearing Pakistan's 'EPCOT' brand of shoes, investigators said, claiming the militants had come from Pakistan and were well equipped. The EPCOT brand is quite popular in Pakistan and is easily available in areas close to the border. The company was formerly known as East Pakistan Chrome Tannery.

Investigators are now trying to piece together the journey of the four militants from the border to Pathankot after they killed a taxi driver and abducted the SP of Gurdaspur. Officials said after questioning jeweller Rajesh Verma, it appears that two of the terrorists, who were killed on Monday, had sneaked into the air base even before the other four reached Pathankot.

"His (Verma's) questioning revealed that one of the militants, during his conversation with his handler in Pakistan, was told that two terrorists are already inside the air base and they need to join them," said a senior official requesting anonymity.

Pathankot attack: EPCOT brand of shoes, batteries made in Pakistan found with terrorists - The Economic Times

Indians stop coming up with these kind of childish proves which no one on earth is going to believe


----------



## bloo

Zarvan said:


> We are not rejoicing we are amazed at epic failure shown here by your security forces. If you are not going to accept mistakes you can't improve



Don't tell us how to improve. How have you improved if 4 of your military bases get attacked.
Practice what you preach.




Zarvan said:


> Indians stop coming up with these kind of childish proves which no one on earth is going to believe



Why so upset and does it really matter?

You won't believe the proof no matter how credible it is, don't judge yourselves for everyone else they can do the judging just fine.


----------



## cerberus

Zarvan said:


> We are not rejoicing we are amazed at epic failure shown here by your security forces. If you are not going to accept mistakes you can't improve
> 
> *Pathankot attack: EPCOT brand of shoes, batteries made in Pakistan found with terrorists *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The EPCOT brand is quite popular in Pakistan and is easily available in areas close to the border
> 
> NEW DELHI:* One of the six terrorists involved in the attack was wearing Pakistan's 'EPCOT' brand of shoes, investigators said, claiming the militants had come from Pakistan and were well equipped. The EPCOT brand is quite popular in Pakistan and is easily available in areas close to the border. The company was formerly known as East Pakistan Chrome Tannery.
> 
> Investigators are now trying to piece together the journey of the four militants from the border to Pathankot after they killed a taxi driver and abducted the SP of Gurdaspur. Officials said after questioning jeweller Rajesh Verma, it appears that two of the terrorists, who were killed on Monday, had sneaked into the air base even before the other four reached Pathankot.
> 
> "His (Verma's) questioning revealed that one of the militants, during his conversation with his handler in Pakistan, was told that two terrorists are already inside the air base and they need to join them," said a senior official requesting anonymity.
> 
> Pathankot attack: EPCOT brand of shoes, batteries made in Pakistan found with terrorists - The Economic Times
> 
> Indians stop coming up with these kind of childish proves which no one on earth is going to believe


Failure is from Indian state agencies and police 

Security forces are acted accurately 
On the intel 
And terrorist failed to meet there primary objectives and killed like roaches in the end hiding in building 

Analyse your Mehran base attack 
And scale of damage terrorist inflicted there.

Its easy to criticize others .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

day 4 op. still continues in the airbase,,,says a lot about our capability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

halupridol said:


> day 4 op. still continues in the airbase,,,says a lot about our capability



I think you would have been happier if the op ended within few hours with 24 civilians and 12 security forces dead and half a dozen aircrafts destroyed?
Also with some terrorists managing to escape??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684259469857980417


----------



## AyanRay

Zarvan said:


> Indians stop coming up with these kind of childish proves which no one on earth is going to believe



Yes, people do believe us

US condemns Pathankot terror attack, wants Pakistan to take action against attackers | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

AyanRay said:


> I think you would have been happier if the op ended within few hours with 24 civilians and 12 security forces dead and half a dozen aircrafts destroyed?
> Also with some terrorists managing to escape??!!


Neither current situation is Jubilant buddy.... Criticizing current government & the ppl at the helm of security don't mean we are negating the blood spilled to safeguards our lives & assets... 
We cant spare anyone for the failure..... 
Few heads must roll down now ......



AyanRay said:


> I think you would have been happier if the op ended within few hours with 24 civilians and 12 security forces dead and half a dozen aircrafts destroyed?
> Also with some terrorists managing to escape??!!


Neither current situation is Jubilant buddy.... Criticizing current government & the ppl at the helm of security don't mean we are negating the blood spilled to safeguards our lives & assets... 
We cant spare anyone for the failure..... 
Few heads must roll down now ......


----------



## halupridol

Kylo Ren said:


> All terrorists who attacked have been neutralized but combing ops for safety reasons continue as base is huge.





AyanRay said:


> I think you would have been happier if the op ended within few hours with 24 civilians and 12 security forces dead and half a dozen aircrafts destroyed?
> Also with some terrorists managing to escape??!!


nevermind
i get it,,,its a trend in India to celebrate mediocrity


----------



## Pulsar

HAIDER said:


> "Pakistan has nothing to do with the attack but ironically the Indian government, media and their armed forces are suffering from Pakistan phobia," added the UJC spokesman.


'Pakistan phobia'? Really? The UJC headed by terrorist Syed Salahuddin has itself claimed that the terrorists, who struck the air base on January 2, was carried out by the *UJC headquartered in Pak Occupied Kashmir.* It was planned by the ISI/PA and executed by their mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barbarosa

Color_Less_Sky said:


> The registration authority here has prints for every adult, when you go to buy a sim they first take your prints and match with the database of registration authority and afterwards issue you the sim. If no matching data is found you are not eligible for the sim.


they will not satisfied of your explanation


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Parul said:


> Link has interview of the Eyewitness SP of Punjab.
> 
> Knew Right Away They Were Terrorists, Says Cop Who Was Abducted - NDTV.com



Yes madam, We all should "trust" SP's word... 
He must have "talked" with terrorists (inspite of his claim they were talking in Urdu and he does nt understand that language) 
and he pleaded i am too young, i have small children, pl let me go 
and the terrorists looked into the cell phone and deduced its "rahu kalam" 
so they should not kill anyone for the "success of the mission". 

Thus, they let him go, and by the grace of God he ran from there like "Milkha Singh" and informed the whole world that terrorists abducted him and let him "free"


----------



## Zarvan

bloo said:


> Don't tell us how to improve. How have you improved if 4 of your military bases get attacked.
> Practice what you preach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so upset and does it really matter?
> 
> You won't believe the proof no matter how credible it is, don't judge yourselves for everyone else they can do the judging just fine.


No one in the world is going to believe this crap. A country which through proxy broke USSR would be sending people in a country and with Pakistani made clothes Guns and Machines with Made in Pakistan written on them. Do you have any idea How foolish it sounds when you show these things as proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Zarvan said:


> No one in the world is going to believe this crap. A country which through proxy broke USSR would be sending people in a country and with Pakistani made clothes Guns and Machines with Made in Pakistan written on them. Do you have any idea How foolish it sounds when you show these things as proof.



And its the same ones who you are currently fighting with. Nothing more foolish than that !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cerberus said:


> Failure is from Indian state agencies and police
> 
> Security forces are acted accurately
> On the intel
> And terrorist failed to meet there primary objectives and killed like roaches in the end hiding in building
> 
> Analyse your Mehran base attack
> And scale of damage terrorist inflicted there.
> 
> Its easy to criticize others .


It is epic failure. It's failure of everything Mr first the managed to kidnap a Police Officer with his Driver and after several hours they use the same car to enter your base and guess what they were not even stopped or taken out at Gate. WOW this is your accuracy


----------



## PARIKRAMA

People of all sides.. Pls behave.. No finger pointing.. No bashing respective countries.. Pls restrict the discussion to Pathankot and at best brief similar base attacks

No mocking of the martyr or innocents..

No nonsense posts or insensitive posts.

Lets all be a bit more responsible out here and behave as matured folks...

Let's all salute our martyrs & pray for their families & share their grief while we sleep in d security of our homes


----------



## bloo

Zarvan said:


> No one in the world is going to believe this crap. A country which through proxy broke USSR would be sending people in a country and with Pakistani made clothes Guns and Machines with Made in Pakistan written on them. Do you have any idea How foolish it sounds when you show these things as proof.



Don't worry Pakistan has done well in the last few decades to remove all doubt about "this crap".
GPS data and call recordings are foolish to you too?


----------



## utraash

AyanRay said:


> Yes, people do believe us
> 
> US condemns Pathankot terror attack, wants Pakistan to take action against attackers | Zee News


Pakistan & actions against Good Terrorists are antonyms ..... 
Terrorist( philanthropist) roaming free & fathering a child while under imprisonment are enough for us to believe how they would succumb to "GOOD TERRORISM" ......


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Is it over yet ? Day 4


----------



## AMCA

Zarvan said:


> It is epic failure. It's failure of everything Mr first the managed to kidnap a Police Officer with his Driver and after several hours they use the same car to enter your base and guess what they were not even stopped or taken out at Gate. WOW this is your accuracy



They used the car to avoid check posts and let me remind you, they did not enter via gate.. They abandoned the car in a distance and entered via the rear end.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Is it over yet ? Day 4



The base is spread across 36 Kilometers. Its not a small base that you can finish the operation in a single day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Zarvan said:


> It is epic failure. It's failure of everything Mr first the managed to kidnap a Police Officer with his Driver and after several hours they use the same car to enter your base and guess what they were not even stopped or taken out at Gate. WOW this is your accuracy


Sir ji still far from operational details you mean to say terrorist entered gate through front gate

The pathankot AFS has preference of 24 KM and it over 5000 achres 

Its impossible to cover every leakages manually that to at night where you have natural stealth in your favor fidayeen attackers have training of spl ops for years for such attacks

Point of fact is they were prevented to reach technical are which was still 5-6 km away were they spotted 
By first layer of security which constitute mainly old retired DCO guards which taken by surprise 

Even then one old guard took terrorist hand to hand and killed him 
Died in the process 

Other four runway and intercepted elite Grunda commando where three were killed and 1 Grunda commando martyred 

Only one left which was escaped and was discovered in morning during combing op by joint Spl op of Grunda and NSG hiding in under construction building. 

Special forces leveled the building and 1 remaining terrorist killed 
Body discovered 2 hours later from the wreckage of building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry, but there is a lot of very silly statments going on by people who seem to be quite clueless on a) the roles of units b) military training c) the capablities of specific units.
> 
> 1.Garuds are "new" to what role exactly? And what does "new" even mean? They, as a unit, are over 10 years old, have served impecably to date around India and around the world. Do you think their 3 years of specalised training in every element of SF capability you can think of is meaningless?
> 
> 2. The NSG is a counter terror force- end of story. They go where the terrorists are, nothing more, nothing less- this is their entire reason to exsist. There is no such thing as a close quarter/compact area force. As one of the world's premier CT units, they train in a huge range of missions- CQB is just one of them but one that many think is their sole role/capability. I wonder if many are aware that the NSG's SAG operators are airborne qualified? How does that fit with being CQB only? You think the NSG shouldbe sat around 365 days a year waiting for that one "perfect CQB mission"?? Is this how one gets better? Is this what other deciated elite CT teams like DEVGRU, FBI HRT and Delta Force are doing?
> 
> 
> Now I'm seeing idiots on NDTV asking why the NSG weren't deployed as sentries at the gates of the AFB instead of the DSC! Come on, get real. Do you think that the NSG isn't up to this task? If so I'd ask you exactly who is? 26/11 proved the steel that exsists within that unit.
> 
> 
> + don't forget, the NSG's "shooters" are 100% made up of ARMY operators- many from the SF.



Bro, no one is deglorifying anyone here. My intension was to point out the way the ops was handled. Army cantonment was near by. I just felt that they should have been called first.


----------



## I.R.A

barbarosa said:


> they will not satisfied of your explanation



I am not explaining anything to them .............. I just want them to come up with some reasonable, solid grounds and evidence to implicate Pakistan’s state support for these attacks. We have dealt with such attacks a number of times and I am sure we do know that what should be classified as credible evidence to link terrorists to an organization or a country. Their attempts at proving that they were wearing shoes, clothes or stuff made in Pakistan is not enough. The story has many flaws it does not add up right from kidnapping a senior police official and releasing him afterwards but killing a poor taxi driver…………. and then we have seen how these terrorists work they don't spare anyone but here they had access to plenty of soft targets, if they wanted they could have inflicted the same pain that we went through and can never forget or forgive, but it appears that all this exercise of terrorists was just to kill seven guards because they did not like them?...................

In nutshell you don't play games with someone who knows terrorists in and out and has dealt with them (khud to dimaghi tour pay bachay hain aur bakio ko bhi bacha samjtay hain yeh). Pakistan should reply strongly and should ask them tough questions this time ................. for me enough with their usual media rants, blame games and hatred for us............... they should grow up and act maturely, not everything needs to be a Star plus drama serial.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AyanRay

halupridol said:


> nevermind
> i get it,,,its a trend in India to celebrate mediocrity



And I hate when people sitting on internet make stupid comments like 'Oh, why is this taking so long' and shits like that, when lives are at stake. Let the experts do there job, for us, it should not matter if the op takes 1 day or 5 as long as the loss to life and property are kept at a minimum.

And yes, security forces in India, sadly, have to work with mediocre equipments.



utraash said:


> Neither current situation is Jubilant buddy.... Criticizing current government & the ppl at the helm of security don't mean we are negating the blood spilled to safeguards our lives & assets...
> We cant spare anyone for the failure.....
> Few heads must roll down now ......
> 
> 
> Neither current situation is Jubilant buddy.... Criticizing current government & the ppl at the helm of security don't mean we are negating the blood spilled to safeguards our lives & assets...
> We cant spare anyone for the failure.....
> Few heads must roll down now ......



100% agree with you. The NSG commondo who lost his life tried to do a job which are usually done by robots in other countries. It seems we havnt learnt anything after the 26/11 attack.
My point was, none of us actually know what's the situation in there right now. Let us wait for the final official statement before we start commenting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wow 36 km is quite large


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot Airbase Attack: Another False Flag?*
This is not the first time that Indian media and their analysts have reacted absurdly to a terror attack. It has become a standardized practice of our neighbouring country to put the blame on Pakistan as soon as they hear any news of mishap. Many such allegations of terror attacks on Pakistan have ultimately proven to be a false flag.

There was a number of attacks took place on Indian military in neighbouring areas of Pathankot. In most of these incidents attackers were wearing army fatigues. On friday, five gunmen in army uniform hijacked a vehicle of a senior police officer. The vehicle was later found abandoned on Pathankot-Jammu highway. Apparently the pathankot attack and snatching of police vehicle are interconnected. The question here is that why there wasn’t any proactive steps taken by the Indian authorities to avoid the Pathankot attack.

According to reports, the vehicle carrying gunmen easily entered the boundaries of Pathankot airbase without any confrontation with the guards. The entrance barriers of Airbase was removed exclusively for the vehicle to enter. This either indicates the deficiency in operational capability of Indian military, or this attack was just an addition in the list of Indian false flags.

As Pathankot is close to India’s border with Pakistan (Probably this is the only reason Indian has blamed Pakistan), It is also on the highway that connects India’s insurgency wracked Jammu and Kashmir state with the rest of the country. Jammu and Kashmir is the most militarized zone of the world, where Kashmiri people have been fighting for their freedom for almost six decades.

Furthermore, Indian Punjab is also facing a throttle in struggle by the Sikh community against the Indian state. Alike the people of Kashmir, Sikh community has also been demanding for separation from India.

In such a scenario, It would be better for Indian media to highlight the operational and tactical deficiencies of Indian forces in countering insurgency rather blaming Pakistan for every next attack. To avoid such attacks it is also necessary for the Indian authorities to work for the solution of Kashmir issue as per the will of people of Kashmir. In addition, the grievances of Sikh community also need to be heard.


----------



## wiseone2

Maravan said:


> Instead of deploying young blood, It's foolish to deploy retired army personnel for guarding an airbase located in the border.
> 
> It's pathetic still the special forces not able to clear the base even after 2days.



if the base is 2000 acres it is going to take a long time unless you want to send thousands of troops
there is no magic wand in these kind of situations


----------



## cerberus

Dash said:


> Bro, no one is deglorifying anyone here. My intension was to point out the way the ops was handled. Army cantonment was near by. I just felt that they should have been called first.


Let me tell you armed forces has suffered only 1 causality in actual combat that to one Garunda commando 

1 accidental death of col rank official 

5 retired DCO guards although 
They killed terrorist


----------



## Parul

at conspiracy theories. 




MaarKhoor said:


> *Furthermore, Indian Punjab is also facing a throttle in struggle by the Sikh community against the Indian state. Alike the people of Kashmir, Sikh community has also been demanding for separation from India.*



Mr. Laltopi, India is Khalistan.  Sikh's land of pure. 

Good this comedian has been released by Saudi Arabia. 

On Topic: Waiting for DM's press conference on this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

cerberus said:


> Let me tell you armed forces has suffered only 1 causality in actual combat that to one Garunda commando
> 
> 1 accidental death of col rank official
> 
> 5 retired DCO guards although
> They killed terrorist



Please read my earlier arguments.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

A good read and some very good points

*Pathankot attack: Why most analyses of the strike are misguided and what India should do to end such insurgencies*
Pathankot attack: Why most analyses of the strike are misguided and how India can end such insurgencies - Firstpost

*By Vice Admiral Suresh Bangara (retired)*

Excerpts


Observe the faces and body language of security personnel engaged in the action to eliminate the terrorists holed up inside the Pathankot Air Force Station as depicted in print and electronic media. It is surreal. Because what you see is perhaps the tertiary line of security; not even the secondary. Why, because we learnt a bitter lesson during the Mumbai attack – that half-baked, little informed and self appointed expert anchors and live commentators were driven by the desire to be closest and fastest to report.
TRP was more important than eliminating the terrorists. 
Yet the greatest challenge was to stop the media from being judgemental and alarmist on every move of those tasked to neutralise the terrorists. 
The first role of the media is neither to spread fear and concoct doomsday scenarios nor to speculate on conspiracy theories during hostile action. 
Safety considerations also dictate that the cameras are well away from the scene of action.
It will be some years before India can claim to have well equipped security personnel with the requisite gear, ordnance and training. Hence constantly comparing our reactions to those from USA or UK or Israel would lead to erroneous conclusions and hypothetical discussions.
First, Commandos and the Special Protection Group are forces in limited numbers who are meant not to protect but to eliminate the threat once identified. 
Training and equipping these forces is an expensive proposition which limits their use to specific missions. 
We need to look at the security forces that are tasked to defend important installations. In the case of defence establishments the DSC is charged with security of access points and the periphery. It is common knowledge that they are limited by age, mobility and equipment. They were adequate to meet the old threat perceptions of occasional ingress of lightly armed anti-social elements or at best insurgents.
Why can't the forces themselves undertake this task? The navy and the air force train their personnel to man ships and squadrons which carry complex war fighting machines. Sentry duties per se would add to the poor utilisation of highly trained manpower. 
In the case other important installations such as airports, harbours and industrial complexes, Central Police forces like the Central Industrial Security Force are used to defend them. Their training is often limited to suit the assigned role.
The police forces are perhaps the worst prepared and yet may well be the first point of contact during a terrorist strike. Pot bellied, obese and poorly turned out cops with World War-discarded .303 rifles or worse with just batons or sticks are the typical cops that one encounters. 

With the above ground realities, what can be done at the strategic, operational and tactical levels to raise our preparedness to combat terrorism?


At the strategic level, the prime minister has ensured that major players in global affairs and our South Asian neighbours in particular are sensitised to terrorist threats 
Terrorism has, hence, taken centre stage in discussions and articulation/joint statements. 
Isolating non state actors and their supporters is an important first step. 
At the operational level, creating and nurturing a strong central organisation which was initiated by the previous government after the Mumbai attack needs to be accorded the highest priority. 
A round-the-clock operations room to expeditiously share and disseminate information and intelligence on real time basis is an inevitable necessity for every state in India irrespective of its location.
Finally at the tactical level, states have to modernise and reform their police forces to include the need to effectively react to a terrorist threat before special forces arrive on the scene.
 Recent reports suggest that every traffic policeman in Delhi would be armed to meet emerging threats. This is a good beginning. 
Communications, mobility and fire power are essential elements. Unity of command for operations would need to be made mandatory, so also single point briefings for the media.

No special committees or studies are needed to implement these suggestions. Only the will to fight terrorism is required to execute them. When the best things are not possible, the best can be made of those that are.

_The author is a former Commander-in-Chief of the Southern Naval Command_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

*LIVE: Why did Pathankot attackers want to know where Amritsar was?*

The Ministry of Home Affairs asks the Punjab Government to submit report on Pathankot attack.
The National Investigation Agency (NIA) team reaches the Indian Air Force base in Pathankot to begin its investigation of the three cases lodged in connection with the ongoing terror attack.
Punjab Superintendent of Police Salwinder Singh tells media that his timely information ahead of the attack on the IAF base in Pathankot alerted security agencies and prevented a major terror strike. The SP had claimed he was abducted by five heavily-armed men as he was returning after visiting a shrine on December 31 night. Senior police officers were allegedly wary of his claim on his abduction.
Reports say National Security Advisor Ajit Doval spoke to his Pakistani counterpart Nasser Khan Janjua this morning. Doval shared with Janjua the details of Pathankot attack, and a few evidences collected from terrorists.
Congress leader Anand Sharma addresses a press conference, says the attack on Pathankot air base is an attack on India. We salute the soldiers who lost their lives in fighting the terrorists, said Sharma.
Lashing out at the Centre in the wake of the Pathankot terror strike, the Shiv Sena says: "Seven of our soldiers get martyred in return of a cup of tea with Nawaz Sharif...The incident has proven that our borders are not safe and our internal security is in shambles. With the lives of six terrorists, Pakistan has managed to finish India's self-respect."
Union Minister for Road Transport and Highways Nitin Gadkari warns that India would give a befitting reply to its neighbour if it continued to perpetrate Pathankot-like terrorist attacks.

Rajesh Verma, the friend of Punjab Superintendent of Police (SP) Salwinder Singh, tells CNN-IBN that he was behind the wheel when terrorists stopped them. “They asked me how far Amritsar was and were talking to their Commander,” added Verma.
A day after dubbing the Prime Minister as 'Mian Modi', former Union minister Manish Tewari today says:
LIVE: Why did Pathankot attackers want to know where Amritsar was? | Zee News


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*An update on GOI actions*

After the attack Pathankot Air base, India wants another round of National Security Advisor talks ahead of Foreign Secretary-level talks with the neighbouring country
India has said that Foreign Secretary-level talks will happen only after Pakistan takes action against the perpetrators involved in the Pathankot attack. Foreign Secretary-level talks are scheduled to be held on January 14-15 in Islamabad
Earlier in the day, NSA Ajit Doval spoke to his Pakistani counterpart retired army general Nasser Khan Janjua and apprised him of India's concerns.
India has shared a dossier with Pakistan which contains proofs of terror group Jaish-e-Mohammed's involvement in the attack. According to sources, one set of evidence shared with Pakistan includes call records from Bahawalpur. 
The dossier also includes the locations and addresses from where the calls originated. The handlers have been identified as Ashfaq Ahmad, Hafiz Abdul Shakur and Kasim Jaan.
Pak NSA has assured a fair investigation and actions. The modalities of NSA meet pre-ponement followed by Foreign Secretary talks are being worked at.
Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar to leave for #Pathankot at 1PM, will be accompanied by IAF Chief Arup Raha and Army Chief Dalbir Singh
Multiple sources of news channels and twitter accounts of news channel

* Press Conference of NIA DG Sharad Kumar*


*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  1m1 minute ago
We will provide them evidence and expect cooperation from them (Pakistan): NIA DG Sharad Kumar #PathankotAttack



*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  7m7 minutes ago
The terrorists were from Pakistan, this can be said on basis of phone calls that were made: NIA DG Sharad Kumar








*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8m8 minutes ago
Three FIRs have been lodged so far: Sharad Kumar (NIA, DG) #PathankotAttack

*Abducted Driver speaks (the one with Sp who was kidnapped and released by terrorists)*

ANI ‏@ANI_news  43s43 seconds ago
They were four persons in army fatigues. I was driving the car when they stopped us-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted)
*





*


----------



## Dazzler

Four days and the base is still not cleared, what are your forces doing anyway? Must be some kind of a record I presume.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

PARIKRAMA said:


> *An update on GOI actions*
> 
> After the attack Pathankot Air base, India wants another round of National Security Advisor talks ahead of Foreign Secretary-level talks with the neighbouring country
> India has said that Foreign Secretary-level talks will happen only after Pakistan takes action against the perpetrators involved in the Pathankot attack. Foreign Secretary-level talks are scheduled to be held on January 14-15 in Islamabad
> Earlier in the day, NSA Ajit Doval spoke to his Pakistani counterpart retired army general Nasser Khan Janjua and apprised him of India's concerns.
> India has shared a dossier with Pakistan which contains proofs of terror group Jaish-e-Mohammed's involvement in the attack. According to sources, one set of evidence shared with Pakistan includes call records from Bahawalpur.
> The dossier also includes the locations and addresses from where the calls originated. The handlers have been identified as Ashfaq Ahmad, Hafiz Abdul Shakur and Kasim Jaan.
> Pak NSA has assured a fair investigation and actions. The modalities of NSA meet pre-ponement followed by Foreign Secretary talks are being worked at.
> Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar to leave for #Pathankot at 1PM, will be accompanied by IAF Chief Arup Raha and Army Chief Dalbir Singh
> Multiple sources of news channels and twitter accounts of news channel
> 
> * Press Conference of NIA DG Sharad Kumar*
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  1m1 minute ago
> We will provide them evidence and expect cooperation from them (Pakistan): NIA DG Sharad Kumar #PathankotAttack
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  7m7 minutes ago
> The terrorists were from Pakistan, this can be said on basis of phone calls that were made: NIA DG Sharad Kumar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8m8 minutes ago
> Three FIRs have been lodged so far: Sharad Kumar (NIA, DG) #PathankotAttack
> 
> *Abducted Driver speaks (the one with Sp who was kidnapped and released by terrorists)*
> 
> ANI ‏@ANI_news  43s43 seconds ago
> They were four persons in army fatigues. I was driving the car when they stopped us-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




So this is how it worked. When "handlers" In Pakistan were talking to their terrorist supporters in India, they first introduced themselves as "Hay its Hafiz Abdul Shakur speaking..I am giving out my full name just to give you confidence that you've dialled the right number" and not just him, every other member under question spoke his full name, first and then last name just to be sure because if they had not revealed their full name, terrorists must not had satisfaction that they were getting tip from the right person. Well sounds logical enough.

By the way, if I was investigation this terrorism incident, I would give zero name to press because it is a matter of utmost important and if "Hafiz Abul Shakoor" was involved, I would want him to be arrested and not print his name in paper so he would disappear. 

Just logical and class 5 sept that any inspector working on the case would've taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Dazzler said:


> Four days and the base is still not cleared, what are your forces doing anyway? Must be some kind of a record I presume.



Maybe they are looking for detergent, toothpaste, pan masala wrappers etc. ?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The driver further says
*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  
I was beaten up by them, they slit my throat and stuffed some napkins in my mouth-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted) #PathankotAttack

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
They kept on addressing someone as "Commander Sahab" & were continuously informing their whereabouts to the person-Rajesh Verma


*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
The men kept on saying "we will not harm you, we will let you go"-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted) #PathankotAttack







*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
They tied us and took our mobile phones, also asked my mobile code-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted)








*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8m8 minutes ago
They were four persons in army fatigues. I was driving the car when they stopped us-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted)



graphican said:


> So this is how it worked. When "handlers" In Pakistan were talking to their terrorist supporters in India, they first introduced themselves as "Hay its Hafiz Abdul Shakur speaking..I am giving out my full name just to give you confidence that you've dialled the right number" and not just him, every other member under question spoke his full name, first and then last name just to be sure because if they had not revealed their full name, terrorists must not had satisfaction that they were getting tip from the right person. Well sounds logical enough.



Sorry Sir, but dont know what the message was or call record shows.. So unable to comment on that.. Since its handed over to NSA Janjua by NSA Doval i feel we should let them handle this.. We can only speculate but then it wont add to any proper conclusion as we dont have any details of irrefutable nature of what the evidence is in those call records.. or transcripts.



Dazzler said:


> Four days and the base is still not cleared, what are your forces doing anyway? Must be some kind of a record I presume.


Sir, There is a apprehension that second team (besides the first car team) is more than 2 in numbers.. The 2 are neutralized ydy and combing going on to ascertain with confidence that no one has either escaped or hiding.. Thats why Ops is not called off


----------



## graphican

PARIKRAMA said:


> The driver further says
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
> They kept on addressing someone as "Commander Sahab" & were continuously informing their whereabouts to the person-Rajesh Verma
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
> The men kept on saying "we will not harm you, we will let you go"-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted) #PathankotAttack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
> They tied us and took our mobile phones, also asked my mobile code-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8m8 minutes ago
> They were four persons in army fatigues. I was driving the car when they stopped us-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Sir, but dont know what the message was or call record shows.. So unable to comment on that.. Since its handed over to NSA Janjua by NSA Doval i feel we should let them handle this.. We can only speculate but then it wont add to any proper conclusion as we dont have any details of irrefutable nature of what the evidence is in those call records.. or transcripts.



I do not have call record, fair enough but I do have sense and sensibility and ability to analyse these "proofs". If I was an inspector of first grade, I would hide these names from the media and try to arrest the culprit in a clandestine operation.

Now if "Hafiz Abdul Shakur" has actually spoken his full name on the record, as the news claim, it is twice stupid of Indian intelligentsia to give out these names in the press so they would flee expecting incoming action.

I am just questioning how things work elsewhere and how things are working in India. With all my sympathies for the victims, I see Indians doing everything irrational. Just wondering why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

LoveIcon said:


> Maybe they are looking for detergent, toothpaste, pan masala wrappers etc. ?



No sir so far as i said to @Dazzler the second team having only 2 members is not in sync with normal ops so they are looking to be doubly sure that not another 1 or 2 are hiding or has escaped.. Thus combing going on..



graphican said:


> I do not have call record, fair enough but I do have sense and sensibility and ability to analyse these "proofs". If I was an inspector of first grade, I would hide these names from the media and try to arrest the culprit in a clandestine operation.
> 
> Now if "Hafiz Abdul Shakur" has actually spoken his full name on the record, as the news claim, it is twice stupid of Indian intelligentsia to give out these names in the press so they would flee expecting incoming action.
> 
> I am just questioning how things work elsewhere and how things are working in India.



I agree with that.. names should have been never disclosed.. it was suppose to be within the evidence and cooperation between respective governments..

Media is irresponsible and so are the sources who had disclosed and leaked this information.. . Sincerely such type of actions only spoil everything including proper scope of investigations..


+++++++++++++++++
*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
I didn't move for 5-7 min and made sure nobody was around. I untied myself-Rajesh Verma #PathankotAttack

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  7m7 minutes ago
I was beaten up by them, they slit my throat and stuffed some napkins in my mouth-Rajesh Verma (who was abducted) #PathankotAttack

@Parul : See what driver is saying- Throat slit, mouth stuffed, hands tied.. pretended to be dead and untied himself.. and ran away. Is this practically possible for someone whose throat is slit? Fear and loss of blood is unimportant and ability to untie and running is possible?

@Abingdonboy @Levina @ranjeet @graphican @MaarKhoor
Can you people believe such bravery? Is it possible for a normal civilian to display such calmness and rational approach under such conditions?

Dont know why his version i feel is either over the top to justify how he escaped or why the terrorists did nt kill..
Do you think terrorists were not trained properly that they missed slitting throats?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> Can you people believe such bravery? Is it possible for a normal civilian to display such calmness and rational approach under such conditions?
> 
> Dont know why his version i feel is either over the top to justify how he escaped or why the terrorists did nt kill..
> Do you think terrorists were not trained properly that they missed slitting throats?


I already suspecting SP's role, local smugglers and many things if terrorists want to hurt Indian then why they spare SP's life ? a big question he should be interrogated thoroughly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Pathankot siege: At least 1 gunman still remains at Indian Air Force base, says military official - World - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Can some one translate this..
or check geonews_urdu twitter handle?
Its rumored to be something which Hizb folks have said..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

One thing to be learnt from this. when a terrorist or any vermin is/are shot dead without eyesight distance or from a group of vermin, do not try to pick the body by yourself and even with proper gear. Try to use a excavator or dumper whatever there is with your hand.

Now that we don't have robots....you can shed some light on this.

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

LoveIcon said:


> Pathankot siege: At least 1 gunman still remains at Indian Air Force base, says military official - World - DAWN.COM



I said the same thing right sir.. They are suspecting of few more possibly 1 or 2


thesolar65 said:


> One thing to be learnt from this. when a terrorist or any vermin is/are shot dead without eyesight distance or from a group of vermin, do not try to pick the body by yourself and even with proper gear. Try to use a excavator or dumper whatever there is with your hand.
> 
> Now that we don't have robots....you can shed some light on this.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA


Fully agree sir, There is a much higher chance of it being rigged with explosives as this is a fidayeen/suicide attack... Why take unnecessary casualties.. better approach safely with a updated SOP for such retrievals.

In fact even our own martyr bodies if not in Line of Sight could be rigged in case they get a chance. This aspect has to be explored and updated... 

The only issue is if there is a chance we could save a life with emergency measures, that would get minimised significantly with this cautious approach


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Abingdonboy @Levina @ranjeet @graphican @MaarKhoor
> Can you people believe such bravery? Is it possible for a normal civilian to display such calmness and rational approach under such conditions?


Trust me...if it was me I would have done exactly that.
Any person who knows that hes about to die tries his best not to- that's our instinct.



> Dont know why his version i feel is either over the top to justify how he escaped or why the terrorists did nt kill..
> Do you think terrorists were not trained properly that they missed slitting throats?


These terrorists were definitely not well trained, if I were to compare it with PNS mehran attack in Pakistan. The terrorist who penetrated the naval base had a sniper too. 
The terrorists who entered Pathankot AFS made too many blunders, the attack was ill planned
1) Let off a cop.
2) Made calls using cop's phone.
3) Entered the kitchen area, had no knowledge of base (thankfully! i am talking about the location of parked aircraft like MiG-21 and Mi fighter choppers).
But lets not forget that these were men who were ready to blow themselves up, and they had enough arms and ammunition to engage security forces for nearly 13 hours. They assumed their silly mistakes would somehow go unnoticed and that they would be able to achieve their objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Lt.Col.Niranjan Kumar was from my home town it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

PARIKRAMA said:


> Can some one translate this..
> or check geonews_urdu twitter handle?
> Its rumored to be something which Hizb folks have said..



It's about taking responsibility by UJC. Same thing which is already posted here. Nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Levina said:


> The terrorists who entered Pathankot AFS made too many blunders, the attack was ill planned
> 1) Let off a cop.
> 2) Made calls using cop's phone.
> 3) Entered the kitchen area, had no knowledge of base (thankfully! i am talking about the location of parked aircraft like MiG-21 and Mi fighter choppers).
> But lets not forget that these were men who were ready to blow themselves up, and they had enough arms and ammunition to engage security forces for nearly 13 hours. They assumed their silly mistakes would somehow go unnoticed and that they would be able to achieve their objective.



Madam, are u sarcastic or saying the ops blunder suggests they are not trained hard.. Yet evidence points them to have advance recon and intelligence to know when to hit and where to hide..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

PARIKRAMA said:


> I said the same thing right sir.. They are suspecting of few more possibly 1 or 2



I posted latest update of Pakistani media, it was not intended to counter anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

LoveIcon said:


> It's about taking responsibility by UJC. Same thing which is already posted here. Nothing new.


Thank you Sir


----------



## Levina

thesolar65 said:


> One thing to be learnt from this. when a terrorist or any vermin is/are shot dead without eyesight distance or from a group of vermin, do not try to pick the body by yourself and even with proper gear. Try to use a excavator or dumper whatever there is with your hand.


I think in this case standard operating procedure was violated. Lets not forget Lt col Niranjan was the head of a bomb squad and he died retrieving a "live" grenade.
@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> Madam, are u sarcastic or saying the ops blunder suggests they are not trained hard.. Yet evidence points them to have advance recon and intelligence to know when to hit and where to hide..


They are so ill trained thats is why they successfully engage highly trained commandos for 3 days, they don't have any idea of the base thats why the successfully hide in the base and coordinated attacks on security forces. 
Dear attacking assets on the base i believe not their agenda, they need more publicity by hiding and continuous fight for days which they succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

DM MP PC cmg up soon...

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8m8 minutes ago
*Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, Army Chief Dalbir Singh and IAF chief Arup Raha to brief media shortly in #Pathankot*


----------



## Star Wars

@Levina Seems Lt.Col.Niranjan Kumar is from Palakkad...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MaarKhoor said:


> They are so ill trained thats is why they successfully engage highly trained commandos for 3 days, they don't have any idea of the base thats why the successfully hide in the base and coordinated attacks on security forces.


Now you are sarcastic too Sir.. 
This time i read sarcasm surely 



MaarKhoor said:


> Dear attacking assets on the base i believe not their agenda, they need more publicity by hiding and continuous fight for days which they succeeded.


That was a secondary objective sureshot.. Primary was asset damage..

Primary failed but secondary i have to admit has been successful from their POV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> Madam, are u sarcastic or saying the ops blunder suggests they are not trained hard.. Yet evidence points them to have advance recon and intelligence to know when to hit and where to hide..


No i wasnt being sarcastic.
I am assuming this attack was planned in a shot span of time. Usually such attacks are expected around *26th Jan*, so its possible that they *preponed their attack* and ergo the lack in training. Modi's visit to Pakistan caused the urgency in the attack. 



Star Wars said:


> @Levina Seems Lt.Col.Niranjan Kumar is from Palakkad...


Oh.

But i guess they lived in B'lore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

bloo said:


> Don't worry Pakistan has done well in the last few decades to remove all doubt about "this crap".
> GPS data and call recordings are foolish to you too?


Yes we are not going to send anything signalling back to us as for GPS even that can be tempered with or even placed their

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Levina said:


> No i wasnt being sarcastic.
> I am assuming this attack was planned in a shot span of time. Usually such attacks are expected around *26th Jan*, so its possible that they *preponed their attack* and ergo the lack in training.



Some media are claiming its actually revenge ops for Afzal Guru hanging.. but then again hanging happened a while back.. U normally get retaliatory attacks in a short time not so long.

there is a added threat of ISIS for 26th Jan when Prez Hollande is visiting.. Anyways 2 suspected JeM terrorists are believed to be in New Delhi and is in contact with a sleeper cell.. whether they go silent or does something only time will say.. But yes threat perception now till 26th jan will be high..


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> Some media are claiming its actually revenge ops for Afzal Guru hanging.. but then again hanging happened a while back.. U normally get retaliatory attacks in a short time not so long.
> 
> there is a added threat of ISIS for 26th Jan when Prez Hollande is visiting.. Anyways 2 suspected JeM terrorists are believed to be in New Delhi and is in contact with a sleeper cell.. whether they go silent or does something only time will say.. But yes threat perception now till 26th jan will be high..


I meant Modi's visit to Pakistan might have caused the urgency in the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Firstly, let me condemn this attack outright. I wholehearted sympathize with the families of the Indian jawans who lost their lives.

In my view, some kind of response from the elements, who are against Pak-India rapprochement, was always on the cards as soon as news of the Modi's stopover to Lahore was announced. In a way it is preferable that terrorists attack military installations where soldiers can fight back, it would have been much worse if these subhuman scums would have targeted innocent civilians.

Such attacks serve no other purpose except to derail engagement between Indian & Pakistan. I hope that that Indian Think Tanks have people who are capable of calm and objective analysis and realize that breaking of high level talks will in fact achieve goal of the perpetrators of this dastardly attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Dazzler said:


> Four days and the base is still not cleared, what are your forces doing anyway?


Sir, they can't go on blind shooting spree. The whole operation is taking place inside a residential area and any surgical cleaning operation will lead to serious collateral damage, unless done systematically. 


Dazzler said:


> Must be some kind of a record I presume.


Well if there are Zero casualties on civilian side (even at the cost of loosing brave men from security forces), it is a record we can be mighty proud off.


----------



## Maarkhoor

anant_s said:


> Well if there are Zero casualties on civilian side (even at the cost of loosing brave men from security forces), it is a record we can be mighty proud off.


I think attacking civilian is not their mission otherwise they have ample time to blast few residential blocks but again if they need this no need to go to heavily armed base on streets they easily target many civilians but they attack the base just to hold their as long as possible to highlight their cause. Even they can target Jets also but they did't do that.


----------



## asad71

Abingdonboy said:


> I've been hearing about Khalistan sporadically from you for years now, please tell me exactly what is the status of MY holy nation then? I'm asking you, of course, because I don't see anyone else giving two $hits about this figment of some people's imagination, outside of PDF and you seem to be the most prominent supporter/insider.



*"When all efforts to restore peace prove useless and no words avail, lawful is the flash of steel, it is right to draw the sword."-Guru Gobind Singh Ji*

Source: Indian Air Base at Pathankot under attack by gunmen. | Page 152


----------



## PARIKRAMA

niaz said:


> Firstly, let me condemn this attack outright. I wholehearted sympathize with the families of the Indian jawans who lost their lives.
> 
> In my view, some kind of response from the elements, who are against Pak-India rapprochement, was always on the cards as soon as news of the Modi's stopover to Lahore was announced. In a way it is preferable that terrorists attack military installations where soldiers can fight back, it would have been much worse if these subhuman scums would have targeted innocent civilians.
> 
> Such attacks serve no other purpose except to derail engagement between Indian & Pakistan. I hope that that Indian Think Tanks have people who are capable of calm and objective analysis and realize that breaking of high level talks will in fact achieve goal of the perpetrators of this dastardly attack.



Sir talks would happen surely.. We cannot let scums win over India Pakistan peace initiatives...
it is very heartening that GOI and GOP were in constant touch especially the NSA Janjua and NSA Doval. It speaks volume about the trust factor they have in their respective sincerity for peace initiatives.


----------



## anant_s

Star Wars said:


> @Levina Seems Lt.Col.Niranjan Kumar is from Palakkad...


*Pathankot martyr Lt Colonel Niranjan Kumar cremated with state honours*
PTI/Twitter | January 05, 2016, 13.25 pm IST




Hundreds of people gathered at the home of Lt Colonel Niranjan Kumar in Kerala's Palakkad on Tuesday morning to bid farewell to the National Security Guard officer, who died on Sunday while defusing a grenade after terrorists attacked an air force base in Pathankot.


Amid slogans of 'Bharat mata ki jai', the mortal remains of Pathankot martyr Garud Commando Gursewak Singh were consigned to flames at his native town in the district on Monday with full military honours.

The martyr's family members were inconsolable as Hardeep, the elder brother of 25-year-old Gursewak, lit the funeral pyre. Rich tributes were paid to the martyr who was also accorded a gun salute.

Earlier as the final journey of the martyr, who got married in November last year, began for the cremation ground, Gursewak's mother Amrik Kaur fainted several times while his widow Jaspreet Kaur was inconsolable.

“Dad! I am on an operation,” were the last words of Lt. Colonel Niranjan Kumar to his father Shivarajan E.K., who called his 35-year-old son on Saturday afternoon.

Shivarajan was anxiously waiting for his son to return the call, hoping that the operations would get over soon. But, he was left heart broken when the news of his son’s death reached him on Sunday morning.

“I was not aware that my son was in the operation fighting terrorists. I called him on Saturday to discuss a few things related to the family when he just said - ‘Dad! I am on an operation’,” said Mr Shivarajan, proud father of Lt. Col. Kumar.

Lt. Colonel Niranjan Kumar, a member of the National Security Guard’s (NSG) Bomb Disposal Squad, was killed while he was trying to defuse a live grenade from the body of a dead terrorist at the Pathankot airbase.
Pathankot martyr Lt Colonel Niranjan Kumar cremated with state honours | Deccan Chronicle
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rest in Peace Brave Heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

I have a suspicion that its an inside job.... hence the cover up and prolonged op


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Breaking News

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  4m4 minutes ago
Loud explosion heard from inside #Pathankot air base. Combing ops underway


----------



## Blue Marlin

is the operation still ongoing? if so why on earth is it taking so long?
also what are the casualty's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Mrc said:


> I have a suspicion that its an inside job.... hence the cover up and prolonged op



Do us a favour.

Stop brain farting.

Plz !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

MaarKhoor said:


> I think attacking civilian is not their mission otherwise they have ample time to blast few residential blocks but again if they need this no need to go to heavily armed base on streets they easily target many civilians but they attack the base just to hold their as long as possible to highlight their cause. Even they can target Jets also but they did't do that.


The usual tactics are to attack any high value target and that automatically guarantees media attention. We have seen in Mumbai attacks when terrorists came spraying bullets in whatever came in their way, without bothering if thse who were killed were civilians or security forces. 
I'm sorry to use the words but these days higher the casualties more is the interest it generates world wide. Goons have little agenda and i'm not sure these brain washed idiots have any kind of idea if killing is anyway of achieving any kind of political goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Do us a favour.
> 
> Stop brain farting.
> 
> Plz !!!




Another explosion on base....
Not my fart......


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Blue Marlin said:


> is the operation still ongoing? if so why on earth is it taking so long?
> also what are the casualty's


Well Combing ops is ON
terror teams were 2 with first team of 4 annihilated.. 2nd team 2 hostiles eliminated ydy. 
There may be more members in Team 2 so ops combing whole pathankot is ON
7 Martyrs so far.. injured list is not updated beyond Saturday/Sunday but around 20 quoting media sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

cerberus said:


> Yes you right but the lapses were mainly due to State machinery and police level security Op was accurate Even the intel war very pin pointed but the system failed on the ground




I would suspect there would be unhappiness / jealousy in Indian Armed Forces and various organs of the administration over the highly centralized / dictatorial manner that Modi-Amit Shah-Duval team operate. The armed forces do not take kindly to people causing disruption in the chain of command, and efforts to command formations/units over the heads of relevant commanders / HQs. We saw Field Marshal Duval in action in the highly exaggerated Burma "raid".With unverified and contested claims of James Bond like activities, Duval has projected himself as an Indian Batman. But this is India. The institutions that he tries to undermine are age-old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

PARIKRAMA said:


> Well Combing ops is ON
> terror teams were 2 with first team of 4 annihilated.. 2nd team 2 hostiles eliminated ydy.
> There may be more members in Team 2 so ops combing whole pathankot is ON
> 7 Martyrs so far.. injured list is not updated beyond Saturday/Sunday but around 20 quoting media sources.


thanks man its hard knowing the real figures as the media is giving out differant numbers and its hard to figure out who right and who's wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Did they manage to get it clear now ? come on guys , its just 5 people you want to get hold off from last 4-5 days .. 

already 7 indian ppl have died ... and still no control what so ever .. ?

if you cant we can sent few punjabi police walay .. they can handle them ..


----------



## PARIKRAMA

anant_s said:


> The usual tactics are to attack any high value target and that automatically guarantees media attention. We have seen in Mumbai attacks when terrorists came spraying bullets in whatever came in their way, without bothering if thse who were killed were civilians or security forces.
> I'm sorry to use the words but these days higher the casualties more is the interest it generates world wide. Goons have little agenda and i'm not sure these brain washed idiots have any kind of idea if killing is anyway of achieving any kind of political goal.



well i will quote a very classic example..
The western media perceives a very simple tactic for terrorists attacks.. If its white and killed many then its a mentally unstable person.. If its non white and islam


Blue Marlin said:


> thanks man its hard knowing the real figures as the media is giving out differant numbers and its hard to figure out who right and who's wrong.



Yes media cannot be trusted for facts and figures..

We should know some position soon.. Defense Minister is suppose to address a Press Conference soon..

Now i don know with fresh explosions its happening or not.. He is in Pathankot with ACM.. So they should be able to give a proper update..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Mrc said:


> Another explosion on base....
> Not my fart......



Dont worry we can handle that.

Your brain farts are more fatal though.

So spare us.

Plz !!!


----------



## Mrc

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Dont worry we can handle that.
> 
> Your brain farts are more fatal though.
> 
> So spare us.
> 
> Plz !!!




Spared (for now)


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684308600198594560

*Times of IndiaVerified account*‏@*timesofindia*
#*BREAKING* | Fresh explosion heard from inside #*Pathankot* air base. Combing operation under way: ANI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684308600198594560
> 
> *Times of IndiaVerified account*‏@*timesofindia*
> #*BREAKING* | Fresh explosion heard from inside #*Pathankot* air base. Combing operation under way: ANI



probably booby traps going off- indian security forces should act smart- 
dont go both hands blaming Pakistan- clear the base first-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

kahonapyarhai said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684308600198594560
> 
> *Times of IndiaVerified account*‏@*timesofindia*
> #*BREAKING* | Fresh explosion heard from inside #*Pathankot* air base. Combing operation under way: ANI


IED being neutralized 5 IED's are defused till now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Didact

niaz said:


> Firstly, let me condemn this attack outright. I wholehearted sympathize with the families of the Indian jawans who lost their lives.
> 
> In my view, some kind of response from the elements, who are against Pak-India rapprochement, was always on the cards as soon as news of the Modi's stopover to Lahore was announced. In a way it is preferable that terrorists attack military installations where soldiers can fight back, it would have been much worse if these subhuman scums would have targeted innocent civilians.
> 
> Such attacks serve no other purpose except to derail engagement between Indian & Pakistan. I hope that that Indian Think Tanks have people who are capable of calm and objective analysis and realize that breaking of high level talks will in fact achieve goal of the perpetrators of this dastardly attack.



The external affairs minister Shushma Swaraj chaired a meeting with former Indian ambassadors to Pakistan in a bid to fine-tune the Pakistan strategy after the Pathankot incident. *Interestingly, and this is somewhat rare, there was unanimous support for continuing the talks.* However, it is now certain that instead of the broad-front discussion that was initially expected, terror will now absolutely dominate the proceedings, if the government is able to shrug off domestic pressure to allow the FS level talks to proceed in the first place. 

The second, and more important, point to note is that there is a general consensus that the future of the dialogue process, and Indian reaction in general, will depend on Pakistani Establishment's actions towards the intelligence provided. *Reticence by Pak establishment, whatever be the internal compulsions, will be seen as connivance. *If that were to happen, *there is a certain clarity of understanding within the GOI that retribution will have to be mounted, if only to (re-)establish the balance of terror. *G. Parthasarthy, one of the most distinguished former ambassador to Pak, and a has gone on record suggesting that the cost of not undertaking a retribution far outweighs the price for doing so,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

Leviza said:


> Did they manage to get it clear now ? come on guys , its just 5 people you want to get hold off from last 4-5 days ..
> 
> already 7 indian ppl have died ... and still no control what so ever .. ?
> 
> if you cant we can sent few punjabi police walay .. they can handle them ..



The defence minister and NSG chief will soon be at that base, which means the op is over. No terrorists were killed today, which indicates all of them were neutralized yesterday itself. The combing operations were going on all this while as to make sure no more terrorists were hiding. It seems the presence of 5th and possibly a 6th terrorist took the security forces by surprise.


----------



## asad71

Parul said:


> Correct. I'm not aware of any updates on Khalistan uprising in Punjab even though some of my family is living in Ludiana and other parts of Punjab.
> 
> A_sad Miah has contacts with Khalistani generals who fought in East Pakistan Libration War. Hence, he's most updated on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Indira Gandhi's assassins eulogised recently and been declared Martyrs (I was present at Gurdwara when it happened), but our Professional doesn't have any information on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Has Terrorist been neutralised or not?



1.Brig (later Maj Gen) Shahbegh Singh was a real hero to us in 1971. We will revere his memory and that of Gen Arora. 
2. Don't forget the Sikh chase for Gen Odyear, the Butcher of Jalianwalabagh.
3. And one Sikh youth was discovered hiding in the bush around Gandhi Samadhi waiting for Nehru-Gandhi family members he intended to assassinate. To dodge security check he had been in hiding for days without food and water for days. Therefore he was totally emaciated / disheveled when discovered.
4. Today Punjab, along with the Chicken Neck NE and the Korean DMZ are the most militarized spaces on earth. Indian security establishment know vary well Khalistan is waiting in the shadows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Officers say all terrorists dead, unexploded blinds (grenades or shells) left, defusing causing intermittent explosion heard at the IAF base.*


----------



## third eye

asad71 said:


> 4. Today Punjab, along with the Chicken Neck NE and the Korean DMZ are the most militarized spaces on earth. Indian security establishment know vary well Khalistan is waiting in the shadows.



Missed J&K ?

NE chicken neck is the most militarized ?? Where has that come from !!

Khalistan lives in the ruined dreams of spent forces to the west of India. Dead as the Dodo.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Amul.coopVerified account* ‏@Amul_Coop  2m2 minutes ago
Amul Topical: Tribute to #Pathankot bravehearts. #*PathankotAttack* #PathanKotAirBaseAttack







*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  40s40 seconds ago
*FLASH: Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif calls up PM Narendra Modi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

"Nawaz Sharif calls PM Modi, assures him of Pakistan's support in Pathankot investigations"

The tail is assuring us it will try wag the dog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Albatross

The_Sidewinder said:


> Before writting letters in bolds make sure ur own hands are clean. I dont want to bring up Peshawar, Mehran, GHQ etc to portray the same image of Pakistan to you.



Unfortunately nomatter how hard any one tries he cant prove Kashmiri fighters are same as TTP .

TTP wanted to enforce their version of Islam in Pak and their methods of killing innocent civilians showed well that they are not at all muslims themselves as Islam clearly orders one to abstain from killing women and children even during a war. Besides TTP never said they want a separate country.

On the other hand Kashmiris want a separate country and their stance is endorsed by UN decades ago asking for a referendum in Kashmir and these Kashmiris always target Indian forces in and out of Kashmir instead of local Kashmiri muslims.



AyanRay said:


> The APS attacker had a similar view, according to them the attack was in retaliation of the Pakistani army's atrocities against their women and children. I hope you do not show any double standards and support those attackers too.



Kindly post some link where Pakistan army killed or raped TTP women while on the contrary there are hundreds of instances when IA did this in Indian occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PARIKRAMA

DM MP Spoke

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
*I have practically visited all the spots where the gun battle took place- Manohar Parrikar,Defence Minister #Pathankot*

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Thank security personnel for containing the highly-motivated terrorists- Manohar Parrikar #Pathankot









*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
Congratulate security forces as they've done excellent job of containing these highly motivated terrorists on suicide mission- Defence Min

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  1m1 minute ago
*6 terrorists have been neutralized in this operation.Combing operations underway for safety purpose-Manohar Parrikar *









*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
Six terrorists have been neutralised- Manohar Parrikar,Defence Minister on #Pathankot attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AyanRay

Albatross said:


> On the other hand Kashmiris want a separate country and their stance is endorsed by UN decades ago asking for a referendum in Kashmir and these Kashmiris always target Indian forces in and out of Kashmir instead of local Kashmiri muslims.



So according to you, Kashmiri's want only Kashmir from India, while TTP are fighting to take control of entire Pakistan!! Best of luck then.



Albatross said:


> Kindly post some link where Pakistan army killed or raped TTP women while on the contrary there are hundreds of instances when IA did this in Indian occupied Kashmir.



Yeah sure, please post a video of Indian army raping Kashmiri's. 

On the other hand, videos of Pakistani army beating up the tribals are easy to find on YouTube. Please go and search.

And please provide any link of Indian army doing the same, because I can't find any. Do not post any video of police lathi charging stone pelting peaceful protestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*The Indian ExpressVerified account* ‏@IndianExpress  6m6 minutes ago
#*PathankotAttack* Combing operation likely to end by tomorrow: @manoharparrikar

*The Indian ExpressVerified account* ‏@IndianExpress  5m5 minutes ago
#*PathankotAttack* NIA has started the investigation. Let them collect the information. Will give details after full probe: @manoharparrikar


*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
*The material that has been recovered so far,there are some indications that some the material is made in Pakistan- Manohar Parrikar*

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  27s28 seconds ago
NIA already started investigation, since operation is still on,would not like to conclude on that,let them collect information- Defence Min

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  52s52 seconds ago
Security personnel killed in the attack will get 'battle casualty status' and all its benefits-Manohar Parrikar #Pathankot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Albatross

AyanRay said:


> So according to you, Kashmiri's want only Kashmir from India, while TTP are fighting to take control of entire Pakistan!! Best of luck then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, please post a video of Indian army raping Kashmiri's.
> 
> On the other hand, videos of Pakistani army beating up the tribals are easy to find on YouTube. Please go and search.
> 
> And please provide any link of Indian army doing the same, because I can't find any. Do not post any video of police lathi charging stone pelting peaceful protestors.




Yeah Kashmiris wants only Kashmir as mandated by UN in 48 and I never heard they lay claim over any other Indian state naxals, Maoists and Khalistanis are different from Kashmiris as they lack any endorsement from UN.

TTP wanted to enforce themselves in whole Pakistan but to the dismay of many they have been effectively eliminated and in 2015 their activities were reduced to mere 2-3% of what they were doing in 08-09 thanks to the united Pakistani nation and an able army.

So beating tribal men with sticks is equal to raping and killing the women while their men are shot with bullets?

I guess you are trying too hard to prove something that doesn't exist.

Just relax and try to see things as they are instead of how you want them to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bloo

Zarvan said:


> Yes we are not going to send anything signalling back to us as for GPS even that can be tempered with or even placed their



See, no amount of proof will convince you people of otherwise.

You are giving too much credit to these terrorists.
Back during 26/11 British intelligence were easily able to hack the voip network of the terrorist's controllers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*The Indian ExpressVerified account* ‏@IndianExpress  5m5 minutes ago
#*PathankotAttack* Soldiers killed in the attack will get 'battle casualty status' and all its benefits: @manoharparrikar


*Times of IndiaVerified account* ‏@timesofindia  6m6 minutes ago
"It was difficult for the forces to limit collateral damage," @manoharparrikar says #*PathankotAttack*


*IndiaTodayFLASHVerified account* ‏@IndiaTodayFLASH  6m6 minutes ago
My major worry is how did they manage to enter into India: @manoharparrikar, Defence Min #*PathankotAttack*

*CNN-IBN NewsVerified account* ‏@ibnlive  5m5 minutes ago
#*PathankotAttack* | One terrorist's body still has a grenade strapped to it: Manohar Parrikar

*IndiaTodayFLASHVerified account* ‏@IndiaTodayFLASH  4m4 minutes ago
3000 families stay inside campus, other than strategic assets, so the priority was to safeguard them: @manoharparrikar #*PathankotAttack*

*IndiaTodayFLASHVerified account* ‏@IndiaTodayFLASH  3m3 minutes ago
*Operation only lasted for 28 hours, now it's combing operation ensure that area is secure: *@manoharparrikar #*PathankotAttack*

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  1m1 minute ago
I see some gaps, that will be cleared after investigation. but I don't think we have made any compromise on security- Manohar Parrikar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Albatross said:


> Unfortunately nomatter how hard any one tries he cant prove Kashmiri fighters are same as TTP .
> 
> TTP wanted to enforce their version of Islam in Pak and their methods of killing innocent civilians showed well that they are not at all muslims themselves as Islam clearly orders one to abstain from killing women and children even during a war. Besides TTP never said they want a separate country.
> 
> On the other hand Kashmiris want a separate country and their stance is endorsed by UN decades ago asking for a referendum in Kashmir and these Kashmiris always target Indian forces in and out of Kashmir instead of local Kashmiri muslims.



They targeted Kashmiri pundits as well, who were also humen beings living there for ages. Who gave these terrorist the right to kill & displace those thousands of families who never did any harm to terrorist just because they belonged to another religion. 
TTP & JeM etc are same. They are religious hardliners who needed to be eliminated. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  15s16 seconds ago
*My worry was how they have (terrorists) managed to come inside (IAF base): Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar*

_We all are saying the same thing .........

_
*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
Though I congratulate security forces for containing them in a corner & not allowing them to go beyond that corner- Manohar Parrikar



*India TVVerified account* ‏@indiatvnews  3m3 minutes ago
There is no suspected terrorist inside right now, says @manoharparrikar #*PathankotAttack*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

This was an unwarranted attack and purely an attempt to sabotage the warming up of ties between the two civilian governments.

I feel bad for Sharif; even if he wants peace, his jurnails won't let him.

As for the attack and loss of our 7 men; there will be hell to pay for the terrorists.

Sharif if he really means it, can help us in this (if he has any control over any unit of armed forces).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  59s60 seconds ago
*Pakistan PM Sharif calls PM Modi, assures that his Govt would take prompt & decisive action against terrorists: MEA*

_Well done sir _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Albatross

PARIKRAMA said:


> *The Indian ExpressVerified account* ‏@IndianExpress  6m6 minutes ago
> #*PathankotAttack* Combing operation likely to end by tomorrow: @manoharparrikar
> 
> *The Indian ExpressVerified account* ‏@IndianExpress  5m5 minutes ago
> #*PathankotAttack* NIA has started the investigation. Let them collect the information. Will give details after full probe: @manoharparrikar
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
> *The material that has been recovered so far,there are some indications that some the material is made in Pakistan- Manohar Parrikar*
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  27s28 seconds ago
> NIA already started investigation, since operation is still on,would not like to conclude on that,let them collect information- Defence Min
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  52s52 seconds ago
> Security personnel killed in the attack will get 'battle casualty status' and all its benefits-Manohar Parrikar #Pathankot








I am waiting for India to release photos like we did.
Indian-made guns among heavy weapons seized during Khyber Agency raid -

Rangers team seizes ‘Indian weapons’ from MQM office - The Express Tribune

So the logical conclusion is if india can claim that their was no state and Raw involvement in funding and arming TTP despite indian money and weapons being seized countless times from terrorists in Pakistan we should be given the same privliges as India.

Besides we are waiting for some hard proofs in form of photos and phone records with GPS coordinates.

Now to dissect the situation .

*In this dialogue episode Pakistan wanted to discuss Kashmir only and India terror only and they finally decided a middle ground where both can be discussed . Now after this incident ofcourse terror issue will be highlighted so who is the beneficiary ? As per simple police logic when you want to catch culprits of any incident just start with who is the beneficiary .*

But Pakistan - India equation is not very simple and I admit their are many factors at play at times but I would like to let you guys see how your NSA claims of having a control over terrorists in Pakistan rest its upto individuals whether they want to think logically or eat the shit fed to them through media or character less politicians.

Watch what Ajit doval says 4:30 onward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684332200481832960

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*OFFICIAL*

*Vikas SwarupVerified account* ‏@MEAIndia  6m6 minutes ago
#*PathankotAttack* PM Sharif calls PM Modi, assures that his Govt wd take prompt & decisive action against terrorists







*DM MP said the terrorists had AK-47 rifles, pistols, Swiss knives, commando knives besides 40-50 kg of bullets. They also had improvised mortars. "They had high quality explosives."*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AyanRay

Albatross said:


> Yeah Kashmiris wants only Kashmir as mandated by UN in 48 and I never heard they lay claim over any other Indian state naxals, Maoists and Khalistanis are different from Kashmiris as they lack any endorsement from UN.



UN resolution mentioned referendum by the entire state of J&K, including P0K, that too after Pakistan removes all its soldiers from P0K. Still waiting for Pakistan to do that.



Albatross said:


> So beating tribal men with sticks is equal to raping and killing the women while their men are shot with bullets?



Again I repeat, show me videos of Indian army touturing civilians, there are many with respect to Pakistani army.
And regarding raping women and killing children, Pakistani army did do that, don't believe me? Ask the attackers of APS.
And if Pakistan can conduct genocide in East Pakistan, no reason for them to not again do it in Baluchistan and other provinces of Pakistan.


----------



## Albatross

AyanRay said:


> UN resolution mentioned referendum by the entire state of J&K, including P0K, that too after Pakistan removes all its soldiers from P0K. Still waiting for Pakistan to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Again I repeat, show me videos of Indian army touturing civilians, there are many with respect to Pakistani army.
> And regarding raping women and killing children, Pakistani army did do that, don't believe me? Ask the attackers of APS.
> And if Pakistan can conduct genocide in East Pakistan, no reason for them to not again do it in Baluchistan and other provinces of Pakistan.



Pakistan is willing to hold referendum in Azad Kashmir any time simultaneously with Indian occupied Kashmir .

Rest of your post is absolute blabbering and hold no bearing to reality just a feel good self created and believed stories.

Here is something that I would like you to send me about Pak army doing same with TTP women or any tribal women for that matter.

Kunan Poshpora incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Untold Story Of The Alleged Mass Rapes By The Indian Army In Kunan Poshpora

Remembering mass rape and torture by Indian Army in Kashmir | SANSAD

Survivors of alleged rape in Indian Kashmir renew old fight with new spirit - World - DAWN.COM

Brutal Attitude against Women in Jammu and Kashmir: Indian Army | Kashmir Voice


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Albatross said:


> View attachment 285023
> 
> 
> I am waiting for India to release photos like we did.
> Indian-made guns among heavy weapons seized during Khyber Agency raid -
> 
> Rangers team seizes ‘Indian weapons’ from MQM office - The Express Tribune
> 
> So the logical conclusion is if india can claim that their was no state and Raw involvement in funding and arming TTP despite indian money and weapons being seized countless times from terrorists in Pakistan we should be given the same privliges as India.
> 
> Besides we are waiting for some hard proofs in form of photos and phone records with GPS coordinates.
> 
> Now to dissect the situation .
> 
> *In this dialogue episode Pakistan wanted to discuss Kashmir only and India terror only and they finally decided a middle ground where both can be discussed . Now after this incident ofcourse terror issue will be highlighted so who is the beneficiary ? As per simple police logic when you want to catch culprits of any incident just start with who is the beneficiary .*
> 
> But Pakistan - India equation is not very simple and I admit their are many factors at play at times but I would like to let you guys see how your NSA claims of having a control over terrorists in Pakistan rest its upto individuals whether they want to think logically or eat the shit fed to them through media or character less politicians.
> 
> Watch what Ajit doval says 4:30 onward



You my dear Sir need a bit of rest, a glass of water and a sip of good nicely made coffee (right temperature and mix of proper balance between milk and water)

If you see DM MP just said "some materials". materials can mean anything.. Not necessarily guns, ammo, weapons.. It can simply be a like an example a locally made shoe which you cannot buy from an E commerce site..

I am in no position to authenticate what that "material" means nor i would like to speculate..

Its dealt best between GOI and GOP and very well between NSA Janjua and NSA Doval.

Your whole assertion perhaps is more emotional than logical. I and you both are in no position to understand if the "material" claimed by DM MP constitute a irrefutable evidence/lead which can be further investigated to find and understand the genesis of this attack.

I strongly urge you to have faith on both of our governments to deal with this appropriately. We can very well discuss but if only we could have understood what that "material" means... Till then we will go round and round beating the bush only.

PS.. i don think DM MP means weapons.. Material and weapons are too wide even in vocabulary sense.. My personal feeling again..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHY SOME TERRORIST FROM PAKISTAN WANT TO BLOW APART MIG21 ? 

THEY ARE FLYING COFFINS , AREN'T THEY ?? 

THIS IS A INSIDE JOB AND THAT IS ENOUGH PROOF ... THEY IN LINE WITH MODI WORDS ..

EVEN THEY SELECTED THIS BASE AS MAYBE THESE PEOPLE CAN HIT FEW MIGs , SO THEY ARE NOT EFFECTED ..


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Leviza said:


> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHY SOME TERRORIST FROM PAKISTAN WANT TO BLOW APART MIG21 ?
> 
> THEY ARE FLYING COFFINS , AREN'T THEY ??
> 
> THIS IS A INSIDE JOB AND THAT IS ENOUGH PROOF ... THEY IN LINE WITH MODI WORDS ..
> 
> EVEN THEY SELECTED THIS BASE AS MAYBE THESE PEOPLE CAN HIT FEW MIGs , SO THEY ARE NOT EFFECTED ..


Dont get worked up and switch off caps locks thing is both modi and doval knew something was coming ever since they met NS in paris and there were security alret to all the bases as early as 3 O clock in the noon but this attack dragged on this far deu to corruption and chalta hai attitude of punjab police and BSF who failed to gather credible local intellegence and plug off infiltration routes even after gurdaspur attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AyanRay

Leviza said:


> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHY SOME TERRORIST FROM PAKISTAN WANT TO BLOW APART MIG21 ?
> 
> THEY ARE FLYING COFFINS , AREN'T THEY ??
> 
> THIS IS A INSIDE JOB AND THAT IS ENOUGH PROOF ... THEY IN LINE WITH MODI WORDS ..
> 
> EVEN THEY SELECTED THIS BASE AS MAYBE THESE PEOPLE CAN HIT FEW MIGs , SO THEY ARE NOT EFFECTED ..



Maybe the want to avenge 1971 war, when the MIGs whipped PAF asses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

PARIKRAMA said:


> You my dear Sir need a bit of rest, a glass of water and a sip of good nicely made coffee (right temperature and mix of proper balance between milk and water)
> 
> If you see DM MP just said "some materials". materials can mean anything.. Not necessarily guns, ammo, weapons.. It can simply be a like an example a locally made shoe which you cannot buy from an E commerce site..
> 
> I am in no position to authenticate what that "material" means nor i would like to speculate..
> 
> Its dealt best between GOI and GOP and very well between NSA Janjua and NSA Doval.
> 
> Your whole assertion perhaps is more emotional than logical. I and you both are in no position to understand if the "material" claimed by DM MP constitute a irrefutable evidence/lead which can be further investigated to find and understand the genesis of this attack.
> 
> I strongly urge you to have faith on both of our governments to deal with this appropriately. We can very well discuss but if only we could have understood what that "material" means... Till then we will go round and round beating the bush only.
> 
> PS.. i don think DM MP means weapons.. Material and weapons are too wide even in vocabulary sense.. My personal feeling again..



Agree with you on this and as for Coffee yeah that would help for sure as Lahore is having a foggy and cold evening.

 is better than any day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> Dont get worked up and switch off caps locks thing is both modi and doval knew something was coming ever since they met NS in paris and there were security alret to all the bases as early as 3 O clock in the noon but this attack dragged on this far deu to corruption and chalta hai attitude of punjab police and BSF who failed to plug in infiltration routes even after gurdaspur attack


FUNNY STORY ... LOOKS GOOD FOR CARTOONS


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Leviza said:


> FUNNY STORY ... LOOKS GOOD FOR CARTOONS


well there are different adds and movie trailers shown before the actual movie show starts


----------



## Leviza

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> well there are movie trailers shown before the actual show starts


yep exactly my point, fear that day when actual movie starts , your elite force can't handle 5 terrorist and you are thinking to handle trained, well equipped SSG .. 

be very afraid .. MODI knows where he belongs ..


----------



## AyanRay

Albatross said:


> Pakistan is willing to hold referendum in Azad Kashmir any time simultaneously with Indian occupied Kashmir .
> 
> Rest of your post is absolute blabbering and hold no bearing to reality just a feel good self created and believed stories.
> 
> Here is something that I would like you to send me about Pak army doing same with TTP women or any tribal women for that matter.
> 
> Kunan Poshpora incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Untold Story Of The Alleged Mass Rapes By The Indian Army In Kunan Poshpora
> 
> Remembering mass rape and torture by Indian Army in Kashmir | SANSAD
> 
> Survivors of alleged rape in Indian Kashmir renew old fight with new spirit - World - DAWN.COM
> 
> Brutal Attitude against Women in Jammu and Kashmir: Indian Army | Kashmir Voice



OK, I was asking about videos,(like that of Pakistani army) but then, there are none.

Btw, ever heard of operation search light? 

Anyways, this are all off-topic, so I am not debating any further.

And yes, UN didn't ask Pakistan to conduct referendum, it asked to get its damn army out of Kashmir.


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Leviza said:


> yep exactly my point, fear that day when actual movie starts , your elite force can't handle 5 terrorist and you are thinking to handle trained, well equipped SSG ..
> 
> be very afraid .. MODI knows where he belongs ..


now what can i say OK good luck with your magnum opas


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Leviza said:


> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHY SOME TERRORIST FROM PAKISTAN WANT TO BLOW APART MIG21 ?
> 
> THEY ARE FLYING COFFINS , AREN'T THEY ??
> 
> THIS IS A INSIDE JOB AND THAT IS ENOUGH PROOF ... THEY IN LINE WITH MODI WORDS ..
> 
> EVEN THEY SELECTED THIS BASE AS MAYBE THESE PEOPLE CAN HIT FEW MIGs , SO THEY ARE NOT EFFECTED ..



Sir, You need a break.. breathe some fresh air..do some "yoga".. 
After 164 pages you have hit a eureka moment of calling this a "false flag" "insider job" .. "inline with modi words"

Bravo, Sherlock Sir..

On Topic, let GOP and GOI handle and conclude the genesis of this attack. If its a inside job or a false flag, GOP would point that out.. So lets have some patience here.. We will come to know soon about the theory and conclusion you had arrived at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> now what can i say OK good luck with your magnum opas


i know you cant say a thing ..


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Albatross said:


> Agree with you on this and as for Coffee yeah that would help for sure as Lahore is having a foggy and cold evening.
> 
> is better than any day


Yes sir, Coffee is any day better... Enjoy it.. Now you are making me also feel an urge to have some coffee.. !!!


----------



## nair

From based on the posts made here on DM...... I am glad that issues are not pushed under carpet, and They are acknowledging real issues which most of has in our mind....... You learn from your mistakes, and I am sure there are lot of things to learn from this.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> From based on the posts made here on DM...... I am glad that issues are not pushed under carpet, and They are acknowledging real issues which most of has in our mind....... You learn from your mistakes, and I am sure there are lot of things to learn from this.......


What they learnt from 1948, 1965, 1971, Kargil , 26/11, Gurdaspur ?
Same will be here.
If they want to learn or already learnt, Direct discuss Kashmir issue the core issue of all the problems.


----------



## The Eagle

The terrorist took almost 3 days and did not damage any aircraft or valuable equipment but took time to remain present in the base and to be subject of most of media, is itself a proof that they just wanted International attention for their name or cause like UJC or whatsoever so the one thing has been proved that it was not any country's doing otherwise as per my opinion the maximum assets would have been damaged like Pakistan has sustained such in past of several attacks. Though loss of lives cannot be replaced indeed we condemn such attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

MaarKhoor said:


> *What they learnt from 1948, 1965, 1971, Kargil , 26/11*, Gurdaspur ?.



What are you trying to say, When one look at all those mentioned (marked in red) The only common point i could see is "Pakistan".... Are you suggesting Gurudaspur is also done by some one in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Anuj Tagra

Donatello said:


> Have they blamed Pakistan and ISI yet?



we are very bored of going it,this time everyone knows that its obvious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

The Eagle said:


> The terrorist took almost 3 days and did not damage any aircraft or valuable equipment but took time to remain present in the base and to be subject of most of media, is itself a proof that they just wanted International attention for their name or cause like UJC or whatsoever so the one thing has been proved that it was not any country's doing otherwise as per my opinion the maximum assets would have been damaged like Pakistan has sustained such in past of several attacks. Though loss of lives cannot be replaced indeed we condemn such attacks.



Don't you think maybe...just maybe... it was due to the Indian security forces that they were not able to cause much damage? And after they were cornered, the commandos took extra time to ensure no further loss of life from their side?! Just maybe...



Anuj Tagra said:


> we are very bored of going it,this time everyone knows that its obvious




Hahaha, good one


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> What are you trying to say, When one look at all those mentioned (marked in red) The only common point i could see is "Pakistan".... Are you suggesting Gurudaspur is also done by some one in Pakistan?


No but as per Indian allegations yes. Which they never proved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

MaarKhoor said:


> No but as per Indian allegations yes. Which they never proved.



Ok, then you have something to be proud of......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> Ok, then you have something to be proud of......


This is not the answer of my post but anyways can understand KASHMIR was mentioned in my post.
Regards,


----------



## nair

MaarKhoor said:


> This is not the answer of my post but anyways can understand KASHMIR was mentioned in my post.
> Regards,



Well There was a reason for picking up that post...... Simple The first part of the post (the one i quoted) and the second part of the post had no correlation....... If you believe that they have some kind of correlation, then you need to go back to your history teacher.....


----------



## Assange

I just have a question please explain....

Why does Pakistani army has a say in Pakistan's foreign policy....


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> Well There was a reason for picking up that post...... Simple The first part of the post (the one i quoted) and the second part of the post had no correlation....... If you believe that they have some kind of correlation, then you need to go back to your history teacher.....


No need all the wars between the two countries over the Kashmir issue, 90000 + people killed in Kashmir for what ? Why Kashmiri fighter attacked your airbase Sir only for Kashmir issue. If India want peace in region discuss it and solve it with Pakistan and Kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

Assange said:


> I just have a question please explain....
> 
> Why does Pakistani army has a say in Pakistan's foreign policy....



You are wrong, Pakistani army has no say in their foreign policy, they decide their foreign policy.


----------



## Assange

MaarKhoor said:


> No need all the wars between the two countries over the Kashmir issue, 90000 + people killed in Kashmir for what ? Why Kashmiri fighter attacked your airbase Sir only for Kashmir issue. If India want peace in region discuss it and solve it with Pakistan and Kashmiris.



If India wants to talk with whom India will talk...Pakistani army???? ISI???? so called non-state actors???? Civilian Government????

First Pakistan should show this world who is running the show in their country....Then yes peace can be achieved.....


----------



## Bharat_Bhakt

Assange said:


> I just have a question please explain....
> 
> Why does Pakistani army has a say in Pakistan's foreign policy....


strange very strange or are your spreading conspiracy theories ?


----------



## nair

MaarKhoor said:


> No need all the wars between the two countries over the Kashmir issue, 90000 + people killed in Kashmir for what ? Why Kashmiri fighter attacked your airbase Sir only for Kashmir issue. If India want peace in region discuss it and solve it with Pakistan and Kashmiris.



Ask Mushraff, he will tell you what India (and his pakistan) did to resolve it...... Let us wait for the investigation to reveal the culprits, not based on a statement by an organisation (they might the actual culprit though)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assange

AyanRay said:


> You are wrong, Pakistani army has no say in their foreign policy, they decide their foreign policy.



Then why does your civilian government keeps explaining to your army chief about what they are doing in terms of Pakistani foreign policy....

It seems Pakistani army is running the show in Pakistan


----------



## The Eagle

AyanRay said:


> Don't you think maybe...just maybe... it was due to the Indian security forces that they were not able to cause much damage? And after they were cornered, the commandos took extra time to ensure no further loss of life from their side?! Just maybe...



All the commandos in the world are trained not to sustain injury but nail the enemy down and survive though commandos are not suicide soldiers .

Previous post was all about Intention of terrorist and i tried to show the difference between of a freedom fighter wanted media attention and an attack of proxy by rival. If it was the doing of Pakistan, so do you think a country would need maximum media attention and leaving the traces behind so all the world start cursing the one who did it? A big NO but a rival would want to cause the maximum damage instead of media highlights like go silent, leave no proof, do maximum damage.

A freedom fighter wants to be heard globally and an enemy want to damage the most yet not leaving a single trace. all those terrorist from the start, left a lot of the foot prints and before the end of attack, claimed responsibility by UJC so the global consortium may start thinking of their demands, cause of such act.

Rest about what India's Commandos does while facing a freedom fighter instead of trained proxies like Pakistan faced, it was very lazy and not well trained act which rated it minimum yet sustained more damage that shouldn't have been. They could have concluded the OP much earlier with minimum loss of lives but as i said my opinion.

So i started thinking that if these terrorist were well trained proxies like Pakistan fought, the list of damages would have been far different from current picture (on a realistic note). I am not wishing such happening of things but it's time to check their training prospects.

In the end again, loss of lives is indeed irrecoverable.


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> Ask Mushraff, he will tell you what India (and his pakistan) did to resolve it...... Let us wait for the investigation to reveal the culprits, not based on a statement by an organisation (they might the actual culprit though)


So the investigation will come up with usual suspect, quite an easy job.


----------



## Assange

Bharat_Bhakt said:


> strange very strange or are your spreading conspiracy theories



It is not conspiracy theory....you can find articles written about this...


----------



## nair

MaarKhoor said:


> So the investigation will come up with usual suspect, quite an easy job.



The investigation is to get to the culprit, not to satisfy your thoughts....... If it is going to be disappointment for you, then no one cares...... If there is any link to Pakistan, then it will be brought out, cant hide it because you don't like to hear it... If no links to pakistan, then also it will be brought out (like your own samjota express probe).....


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> The investigation is to get to the culprit, not to satisfy your thoughts....... If it is going to be disappointment for you, then no one cares...... If there is any link to Pakistan, then it will be brought out, cant hide it because you don't like to hear it... If no links to pakistan, then also it will be brought out (like your own samjota express probe).....


But media and politician even Mr. Pariker declared it already somewhat anyways we Pakistani don't care about false allegations and we don't believe in covert attacks that some one did in Pakistan many hotel blasts which Taliban never acknowledge. We are ready and always prepared for friendship or war.
hope for the best
Regards,
usual suspect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

The Eagle said:


> All the commandos in the world are trained not to sustain injury but nail the enemy down and survive though commandos are not suicide soldiers .
> 
> Previous post was all about Intention of terrorist and i tried to show the difference between of a freedom fighter wanted media attention and an attack of proxy by rival. If it was the doing of Pakistan, so do you think a country would need maximum media attention and leaving the traces behind so all the world start cursing the one who did it? A big NO but a rival would want to cause the maximum damage instead of media highlights like go silent, leave no proof, do maximum damage.
> 
> A freedom fighter wants to be heard globally and an enemy want to damage the most yet not leaving a single trace. all those terrorist from the start, left a lot of the foot prints and before the end of attack, claimed responsibility by UJC so the global consortium may start thinking of their demands, cause of such act.
> 
> Rest about what India's Commandos does while facing a freedom fighter instead of trained proxies like Pakistan faced, it was very lazy and not well trained act which rated it minimum yet sustained more damage that shouldn't have been. They could have concluded the OP much earlier with minimum loss of lives but as i said my opinion.
> 
> So i started thinking that if these terrorist were well trained proxies like Pakistan fought, the list of damages would have been far different from current picture (on a realistic note). I am not wishing such happening of things but it's time to check their training prospects.
> 
> In the end again, loss of lives is indeed irrecoverable.



OK, so who carried out the attacks? No body knows till now exactly. I guess the terrorists or freedom fighters , as you call them, forget one simple thing, call the damn media.

They came, they killed a cabbie, army cooks and 1 commando, and then got blasted into pieces, but nobody knows who they actually are! Dumb freedom fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The investigation will always be two prong..
One would be to find where we lacked internally to stop the attack.. That line of thot is something which DM MP is already thinking especially what are the gaps that allowed perpetrators to enter our country, our base and attack it

Second is to find the people behind these terrorists.. That part is something which cannot be in direct control of GOI nor under direct actionable. The geo political compulsions, an example like UJC base of operations not in India and perhaps dependency on GOP to crack down on UJC/JeM like organisations... Bcz essentially UJC/JeM threaten to derail the very peace talks between the two countries.

First part can be addressed with a comprehensive review, actionable with sustained timelines to deliver and updating strategies and tactics.

Second part will largely depend upon the scope of trust, confidence and friendship between GOI and GOP to solve the matter together and do something against perpetrators. That to me is a very long call of time required as it cannot happen overnight nor i am expecting huge changes overnight..

One good part is GOI and GOP are behaving maturely.. That is an encouraging sign.. i am not reading anything beyond it or too much into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

Assange said:


> Then why does your civilian government keeps explaining to your army chief about what they are doing in terms of Pakistani foreign policy....
> 
> It seems Pakistani army is running the show in Pakistan



Yes they are, and if the civilian govt doesn't allow it, there will be another coup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PARIKRAMA said:


> There's a growing apprehension that second team is made up of more than 2 members possibly 3/4. So there is a added impetus on combing and searching for possibly more hostiles.
> The ops can't be called off tilll that angle is fully satisfied with.


Good luck to security forces 
Hope it ends badly for those who are trying to stir a conflict between India and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
France condemns attack on Indian military base; stands alongside India in fight against terrorism: MEA #Pathankot

*Vikas Swarup* ‏@MEAIndia  12m12 minutes ago
French Press release on #PathankotAttack "France condemns attack on Indian military base; stands alongside India in fight against terrorism"


@Vauban

*Vikas Swarup* ‏@MEAIndia 2m2 minutes ago
Japan: "We condemn the terrorist attack.Terrorism cannot be justified for any reason. Japan expresses solidarity with gov & people of India"
@Nihonjin1051


Some more tweets

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  41m41 minutes ago
Punjab Police was stationed inside the airbase in #Pathankot- Punjab DGP Suresh Arora

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
We have decided to post one AIG counter intelligence unit in #Pathankot and install cctv network-Punjab DGP Suresh Arora

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  37m37 minutes ago
This is probably the first time that NSG unit was posted before the attack took place-Punjab DGP Suresh Arora #Pathankot

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  33m33 minutes ago
We worked in coordination with all agencies,our officers reacted immediately when attack happened-Punjab DGP Suresh Arora #Pathankot

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  31m31 minutes ago
*That is a matter of investigation-DGP Suresh Arora on how a private car with blue beacon was allowed to pass through checkpoints #pathankot*

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  28m28 minutes ago
*This is again a matter of investigation-DGP Suresh Arora on whether #PathankotAttack had local support *

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  21m21 minutes ago
Defence Minister Parrikar meets family of Subehdar Major (Retd) Fateh Singh in Gurdaspur earlier today #Pathankot

+++
Looks like DGP team is either reading our discussion on Pathankot here in PDF or we have been having a good structured discussion on this topic which are becoming the points of investigation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HAIDER said:


> PATHANKOT: A fifth gunman was killed Monday on the third day of a siege at the heavily fortified Pathankot Indian air base and at least one attacker remained as troops worked to secure the sprawling compound, a military official said. Seven troops have been killed.
> 
> The search operations at Pathankot air force base will continue until all areas have been completely secured, Maj Gen Dushyant Singh, from India's elite National Security Guard, told reporters.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian army soldiers sit in a truck as they head towards the Indian Air Force (IAF) base at Pathankot. ─ Reuters
> The attack has dragged on since early Saturday morning as government troops struggle to contain the heavily armed attackers.
> 
> At least twice over the weekend it appeared that the attack had ended but fresh gunfire and explosions erupted both times.
> 
> Four attackers were reported killed by Saturday evening, and at least two were said to have been exchanging gunfire with troops as of Monday morning. By evening one had been shot dead, Singh said.
> 
> Defence officials have said authorities had been alerted about a potential attack in the area on Friday, and that aerial surveillance at the base spotted the gunmen as they entered the compound, leading to criticism of the handling of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> An Indian Air Force helicopter flies over the airforce base in Pathankot. ─ AFP
> Singh told reporters in Pathankot that it will take a "long time" to declare the base completely secure because of its size and geography. It is spread over more than 2,000 acres, including forests and tall grass.
> 
> The commanding officer of the base, Lt Col J.S. Dhamoon, described it as a "mini-city" with homes and a school for the children of the personnel stationed there.
> 
> An army statement said the last gunmen were firing from a building that is part of the living quarters on the base.
> 
> 
> 
> An Indian army soldier descents the stairs of a house outside the Indian air force base in Pathankot. ─ AP
> The base has a fleet of India's Russian-origin MiG-21 fighter jets and Mi-25 and Mi-35 attack helicopters, along with other military hardware. Officials have said no military hardware has been damaged in the fighting.
> 
> Military funerals were held Monday for the soldiers who were killed in the attack. Their killings inside a military base despite intelligence alerts have angered many in India.
> 
> "The biggest problem is the multiplicity of command and control. Nobody knows who is really in charge," said Rahul Bedi, an analyst for Jane's Information Group.
> 
> The Pathankot base and the northern state of Punjab, where it is located, has "probably the highest concentration of military personnel in India because it's so close to the border with Pakistan," Bedi said. "It's a huge embarrassment," he said. "It's a major goof-up for everybody."
> 
> 
> 
> Indian air force personnel stand on the roof of a building at the base in Pathankot. ─ AFP
> Since Saturday morning, the base has been swarming with air force commandos, army soldiers, National Security Guard troops and local police.
> 
> Officials, however, have refused to say how many security personnel were involved in the engagement.
> 
> The base is on the highway that connects India-held Kashmir (IHK) with the rest of the country. It is also very close to the shared border with Pakistan.
> 
> An alliance of Kashmiri militant groups, the United Jihad Council (UJC) on Monday claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> The UJC in a statement said that the attack was a message to India that Kashmiri fighters could strike at any sensitive installation across India.
> 
> "Pathankot air base attack has been carried out by the mujahideen associated with National Highway Squad," said Syed Sadaqat Hussain, a spokesman for UJC.
> 
> "Pakistan has nothing to do with the attack but ironically the Indian government, media and their armed forces are suffering from Pakistan phobia," added the UJC spokesman.


Pretty sure they want at least one alive. Otherwise they would have gone guns blazing by now.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
05-January, 2016 16:41 IST
*PM receives telephone call from Pak PM*


Prime Minister Narendra Modi received a call this afternoon from Prime Minister of Pakistan Muhammad Nawaz Sharif regarding the terrorist attack on the Pathankot airbase.

Prime Minister Modi strongly emphasized the need for Pakistan to take firm and immediate action against the organizations and individuals responsible for and linked to the Pathankot terrorist attack. Specific and actionable information in this regard has been provided to Pakistan.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif assured Prime Minister Modi that his government would take prompt and decisive action against the terrorists.

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Pathankot terror attack: Congress posts 5 questions to PM Modi*
1.Last year, after the NSA -level talks were cancelled, what was the understanding reached between NSA Ajit Doval and his Pakistan counterpart in Bangkok?
2.The then UPA's Prime Minister Manmohan Singh did not visit Pakistan during his regime because the latter did not honour its promises. What assurances were received by PM Modi which prompted his visit to Lahore?
3.During his sudden visit to Lahore on December 25, the National Security Advisor of Pakistan was conspicuously absent. Was PM Modi doubtful about it? 
4.Does PM Modi believe that Pakistani establishment, including their Army and ISI are for the dialogue process? What assured the Prime Minister that the resumption of peace process has the full support and endorsement of entire Pakistani establishment?
5.We sought the Pakistan government to take severe action against 26/11 mastermind and Lashkar-e-Taiba commander Lakhvi. What progress has been made in the case so far?

Pathankot terror attack: Congress posts 5 questions to PM Modi | Zee News


----------



## utraash

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  3m3 minutes ago
> France condemns attack on Indian military base; stands alongside India in fight against terrorism: MEA #Pathankot
> 
> *Vikas Swarup* ‏@MEAIndia  12m12 minutes ago
> French Press release on #PathankotAttack "France condemns attack on Indian military base; stands alongside India in fight against terrorism"
> 
> 
> @Vauban
> 
> *Vikas Swarup* ‏@MEAIndia 2m2 minutes ago
> Japan: "We condemn the terrorist attack.Terrorism cannot be justified for any reason. Japan expresses solidarity with gov & people of India"
> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> 
> Some more tweets
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  41m41 minutes ago
> Punjab Police was stationed inside the airbase in #Pathankot- Punjab DGP Suresh Arora
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
> We have decided to post one AIG counter intelligence unit in #Pathankot and install cctv network-Punjab DGP Suresh Arora
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  37m37 minutes ago
> This is probably the first time that NSG unit was posted before the attack took place-Punjab DGP Suresh Arora #Pathankot
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  33m33 minutes ago
> We worked in coordination with all agencies,our officers reacted immediately when attack happened-Punjab DGP Suresh Arora #Pathankot
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  31m31 minutes ago
> *That is a matter of investigation-DGP Suresh Arora on how a private car with blue beacon was allowed to pass through checkpoints #pathankot*
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  28m28 minutes ago
> *This is again a matter of investigation-DGP Suresh Arora on whether #PathankotAttack had local support *
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  21m21 minutes ago
> Defence Minister Parrikar meets family of Subehdar Major (Retd) Fateh Singh in Gurdaspur earlier today #Pathankot
> 
> +++
> Looks like DGP team is either reading our discussion on Pathankot here in PDF or we have been having a good structured discussion on this topic which are becoming the points of investigation


I would have sacked the DGP if had been CM of Punjab..... Few heads must roll including some of BSF....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

This thread is relevant. Everyone, have a look at how Pakistani state nurtures these scums. You will find many Pakistanis on the thread boasting about how the ISI controls them and how things are well managed.

next lal masjid ?masood azhar madrasa bahawalpur

@Abingdonboy @Spectre @PARIKRAMA @nair @ayesha.a

Credit @Imran Khan



Imran Khan said:


> i know it will hurt many of you pakistanis here but let me inform you guys . i have visited bahawalpur few days ago and have visited whole city cantonment zoo restaurant and parks hospital where i born and markets . it was good i have stopped the car on a round abut on bypass road to close look of F-6 fighter aircraft was on display there but after few meters i saw a big mosque and compound and i asked my guide whats this mosque . he reply maulana masood azhar's madrasa EVEN POLICE CAN NOT ENTER INSIDE one thing which makes me worry is radicalization of southern punjab and power of jihadis in that area . this compound is there will full of jihadi activities and day night terror environment and have hundreds of students inside then how the hell we can expect peace in pakistan ?its not masood azhar was released by highjacking of air india flight -814 ? its not enough that he was arrested by indian army in kashmir ? its not he has jihadi group jaish e Mohammad ? these guys are sending day night jihadis to Kashmir Afghanistan from here . what our forces and intelligence are doing ? what you expect from india and afghanistan after they can see a declared hijacker -terrorist freely have a compund inside pakistan and have hundreds of student followers live freely ? let me remember you these compounds can be next lal masjid .
> F-6 on display sariki chowk
> View attachment 233477
> 
> distance from f-6 display
> View attachment 233478
> 
> compound
> View attachment 233479

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

utraash said:


> I would have sacked the DGP if had been CM of Punjab..... Few heads must roll including some of BSF....



NIA has registered 3 FIR's and investigation will be done.

Let the national investigation agency do its work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  45m45 minutes ago
PM Nawaz Sharif called up PM Narendra Modi and conveyed his sadness & grief on the loss of lives in #Pathankot terror attack: Pak PM office

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  44m44 minutes ago
PM Nawaz Sharif appreciated the maturity shown by the government of India in its statements: Pak PM office

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  42m42 minutes ago
PM Sharif pointed out to PM Modi whenever effort to bring peace b/w 2 countries was underway terrorists try to derail process: Pak PM office

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
Both PMs agreed that cordial &cooperative relationship b/w two countries wud be most appropriate response to nefarious designs of terrorists


*TALKS ARE ON SURELY*

*Matured Response from GOI and GOP*

@Irfan Baloch @Oscar @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Vauban @Icarus @Slav Defence @WAJsal @MilSpec @nair @Levina @Albatross @MaarKhoor @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @HRK @anant_s @others

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## asad71

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  15s16 seconds ago
> *My worry was how they have (terrorists) managed to come inside (IAF base): Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar*
> 
> _We all are saying the same thing .........
> 
> _
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  2m2 minutes ago
> Though I congratulate security forces for containing them in a corner & not allowing them to go beyond that corner- Manohar Parrikar
> 
> 
> 
> *India TVVerified account* ‏@indiatvnews  3m3 minutes ago
> There is no suspected terrorist inside right now, says @manoharparrikar #*PathankotAttack*




Why hasn't anyone asked for Manohar to resign and go back to Goa? And then perhaps there will be commissions to save people's arse as often seen.


----------



## IceCold

nair said:


> You learn from your mistakes, and I am sure there are lot of things to learn from this.......



Yeah like how to stage a better drama next time.  Hope you guys can find better actors next time and a decent script.


----------



## asad71

Assange said:


> I just have a question please explain....
> 
> Why does Pakistani army has a say in Pakistan's foreign policy....




If you went behind the screen, the military all over has a say on national security which is an essential element in shaping a foreign policy. In case of Pakistan the involvement of the military is for historical reasons and because they have an openly hostile neighbor. Most of all, Pakistani people feel confident if their military is kept on board.


----------



## Maarkhoor

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  45m45 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif called up PM Narendra Modi and conveyed his sadness & grief on the loss of lives in #Pathankot terror attack: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  44m44 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif appreciated the maturity shown by the government of India in its statements: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  42m42 minutes ago
> PM Sharif pointed out to PM Modi whenever effort to bring peace b/w 2 countries was underway terrorists try to derail process: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
> Both PMs agreed that cordial &cooperative relationship b/w two countries wud be most appropriate response to nefarious designs of terrorists
> 
> 
> *TALKS ARE ON SURELY*
> 
> *Matured Response from GOI and GOP*
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Vauban @Icarus @Slav Defence @WAJsal @MilSpec @nair @Levina @Albatross @MaarKhoor @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @HRK @anant_s @others


Nice gesture by PM Nawaz Sharif timely and needed, if there is any handler in Pakistan we should handover to India or executed them publically if not then PM Modi should discipline Indian media for creating hysteria against Pakistan and should publically announce the criminals behind. If Kashmir Jihad council responsible hunt them and talk directly on Kashmir issue with Pakistan, Non violent Kashmiri leaders to solved this pending dilemma forever.



Nilgiri said:


> Mind your own business jamati.
> 
> A bong is the last person on earth that should be whining about commissions in other countries seeing what goes on in Bongdesh.
> 
> Go back to your pan-islamic fantasies regarding Indonesia and whatnot....you only have a captive audience in the bongi military forum....not here....or fantasizing about one hypothetical bong squadron of Su-30s being enough to deal with entire IAF.
> 
> Reality is RAWami league and SHW continue to shred your kind to pieces with each passing day...causing those with means to flee to places like Canada (like you)....the rest have to shut up or get hanged.


Bro your post sounds quite racist and I believe you can express your view more positively, a friendly suggestion for amendment.
Sad to see you posting like this 
Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

Nilgiri said:


> Mind your own business jamati.
> 
> A bong is the last person on earth that should be whining about commissions in other countries seeing what goes on in Bongdesh.
> 
> Go back to your pan-islamic fantasies regarding Indonesia and whatnot....you only have a captive audience in the bongi military forum....not here....or fantasizing about one hypothetical bong squadron of Su-30s being enough to deal with entire IAF.
> 
> Reality is RAWami league and SHW continue to shred your kind to pieces with each passing day...causing those with means to flee to places like Canada (like you)....the rest have to shut up or get hanged.




Didn't know you were Parikar's brother-in-law where he is on top.


----------



## Nilgiri

MaarKhoor said:


> Bro your post sounds quite racist and I believe you can express your view more positively, a friendly suggestion for amendment.
> Sad to see you posting like this
> Regards,



I am tired of this particular guy. Bangladeshis that know me better know this.

It pales in comparison to what some other Bangladeshis call this character.

I changed the post language for you anyways.


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> Why hasn't anyone asked for Manohar to resign and go back to Goa? And then perhaps there will be commissions to save people's arse as often seen.



A_sad Miah, why should he resign & who shall succeed him at Defence Ministry?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

asad71 said:


> Didn't know you were Parikar's brother-in-law where he is on top.



We pay you a few cents for each truck going through to our N.E and we then export electricity to your lot at a very nice premium from all the equipment we shipped for pennies.

And in return you respond by long essays about how N.E and W.B will one day be part of B'desh.

I love how reality always trumps your dreams.

Enjoy the BNP fighting itself....and AL winning next election again....and more of the current situation continuing.....while you sit in Canada fuming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Nilgiri said:


> I am tired of this particular guy. Bangladeshis that know me better know this.
> 
> It pales in comparison to what some other Bangladeshis call this character.



I found his posts "Hilarious".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NIA

MaarKhoor said:


> Bro your post sounds quite racist and I believe you can express your view more positively, a friendly suggestion for amendment.
> Sad to see you posting like this
> Regards,


Similarily 
asad17 has nothing to do with DM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Parul said:


> I found his posts "Hilarious".



I was in that phase earlier too ....I find it more funny to smack him down wherever possible nowadays rather than feed his ego trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Just wait for some more time, when all the Indian Satellites will be operational then real Indians will hunt down all one after another.



Nilgiri said:


> I was in that phase earlier too ....I find it more funny to smack him down wherever possible nowadays rather than feed his ego trolling.



Sometimes people do mistakes and doesnt want to understand the difference between nationalism and ego.

Indians are nationalist people deep down in thier hearts.

Some have forget about the sacrifices made by people for the Independence of Indian nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

MaarKhoor said:


> Nice gesture by PM Nawaz Sharif timely and needed, if there is any handler in Pakistan we should handover to India or executed them publically if not then PM Modi should discipline Indian media for creating hysteria against Pakistan and should publically announce the criminals behind. If Kashmir Jihad council responsible hunt them and talk directly on Kashmir issue with Pakistan, Non violent Kashmiri leaders to solved this pending dilemma forever.



Indian media is 95% worthless....do not pay it much attention.

This month will be an interesting one....lets see what this talk of cooperation and investigation leads to. We can only judge by hindsight, but right now things are looking better than the business as usual in the past (blame games, blackmail, threats etc..) But things can change on a dime as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Hindustani78 said:


> NIA has registered 3 FIR's and investigation will be done.
> 
> Let the national investigation agency do its work.


Being owner of law & order of the state he must accept the failures & resign else door to be shown, no more leniency ..... Btw these investigation are not meant fix the accountability....


----------



## Hindustani78

Nilgiri said:


> I am tired of this particular guy. Bangladeshis that know me better know this.
> 
> It pales in comparison to what some other Bangladeshis call this character.
> 
> I changed the post language for you anyways.



India is having good relations with Bangladesh and the kind of language is being used is to spoil relations between India and Bangladesh.

IB is watching all the games of the proxies.



utraash said:


> Being owner of law & order of the state he must accept the failures & resign else door to be shown, no more leniency ..... Btw these investigation are not meant fix the accountability....



These investigations will lead to fix the problem of cross border terrorism and smuggling and better co ordination between paramilitary and State police.


----------



## NIA

utraash said:


> Being owner of law & order of the state he must accept the failures & resign else door to be shown, no more leniency ..... *Btw these investigation are not meant fix the accountability*....


Those are regular protocols.Let them do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Nilgiri said:


> I was in that phase earlier too ....I find it more funny to smack him down wherever possible nowadays rather than feed his ego trolling.



We are on same page here, as at times I do smack him to. 

Few years back professional tried to teach Punjabi to me - which is supposed to be my mother tounge.



utraash said:


> Being owner of law & order of the state he must accept the failures & resign else door to be shown, no more leniency ..... Btw these investigation are not meant fix the accountability....



Punjab Police is shit and no one will take accountability. These people are still boasting & not accepting Lapses at their end. Heads would only roll, if orders are issued from Delhi. In few days everyone will forget this incident and incompetent authories will still remain at helm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

Hindustani78 said:


> India is having good relations with Bangladesh and the kind of language is being used is to spoil relations between India and Bangladesh.
> 
> IB is watching all the games of the proxies.
> 
> 
> 
> These investigations will lead to fix the problem of cross border terrorism and smuggling and better co ordination between paramilitary and State police.


N this myth will be broken in next attack that we have learnt anything from Pathankot incident.... 
What about gurudaspur & deenanagar investigation? What did we learn ? 
We are at the mercy of terrorists & their failure to exploit the wide loopholes exist in our system.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Both the govts handled it in a matured way...
I see this as a positive outcome 






PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  45m45 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif called up PM Narendra Modi and conveyed his sadness & grief on the loss of lives in #Pathankot terror attack: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  44m44 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif appreciated the maturity shown by the government of India in its statements: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  42m42 minutes ago
> PM Sharif pointed out to PM Modi whenever effort to bring peace b/w 2 countries was underway terrorists try to derail process: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
> Both PMs agreed that cordial &cooperative relationship b/w two countries wud be most appropriate response to nefarious designs of terrorists
> 
> 
> *TALKS ARE ON SURELY*
> 
> *Matured Response from GOI and GOP*
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Vauban @Icarus @Slav Defence @WAJsal @MilSpec @nair @Levina @Albatross @MaarKhoor @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @HRK @anant_s @others





IceCold said:


> Yeah like how to stage a better drama next time.  Hope you guys can find better actors next time and a decent script.



I am not good in trolling... enjoy yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

nair said:


> Both the govts handled it in a matured way...
> I see this as a positive outcome


Third hand ? most probably our weapon exporters because many of these kind morons easily available now days for Fidayen attack fool enough to take their handlers seriously and many handlers running this as a business and these mamlook (zombies) consider them their saviors can blow Mosque, Mandir or any place for heaven. Should be thoroughly investigate this angle since our weapon exporters have powerful agencies to buy these morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  45m45 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif called up PM Narendra Modi and conveyed his sadness & grief on the loss of lives in #Pathankot terror attack: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  44m44 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif appreciated the maturity shown by the government of India in its statements: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  42m42 minutes ago
> PM Sharif pointed out to PM Modi whenever effort to bring peace b/w 2 countries was underway terrorists try to derail process: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
> Both PMs agreed that cordial &cooperative relationship b/w two countries wud be most appropriate response to nefarious designs of terrorists
> 
> 
> *TALKS ARE ON SURELY*
> 
> *Matured Response from GOI and GOP*
> 
> Good development. Indeed neighboring countries should take necessary measures against such activist to the scale wherever the peace could be served at best. Hopefully future developments will be fruitful for both countries. So also, same coordination should be opted on civilians level and anti-peace propagandist should be countered.
> 
> For the Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Parul said:


> We are on same page here, as at times I do smack him to.
> 
> Few years back professional tried to teach Punjabi to me - which is supposed to be my mother tounge.
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab Police is shit and no one will take accountability. These people are still boasting & not accepting Lapses at their end. Heads would only roll, if orders are issued from Delhi. In few days everyone will forget this incident and incompetent authories will still remain at helm.


I know which is why I am demanding DG of BSF & DGP of Punjab police should have been sacked by now... Rajnath too was few days patting his own back by boasting how disastrous attack were thwarted at the cost of dead bodies of seven martyrs...... 
I don't know whether it will work or not but I am going to write Rajnath about sacking the chap at the helm of BSF..... 
I have my own suspicion about nexus exist between Punjab police , bsf & drug peddlers who might have facilitated these scums to cross the border easily & roam freely on the Friday night ...... 

Few head must roll down.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................




..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  45m45 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif called up PM Narendra Modi and conveyed his sadness & grief on the loss of lives in #Pathankot terror attack: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  44m44 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif appreciated the maturity shown by the government of India in its statements: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  42m42 minutes ago
> PM Sharif pointed out to PM Modi whenever effort to bring peace b/w 2 countries was underway terrorists try to derail process: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
> Both PMs agreed that cordial &cooperative relationship b/w two countries wud be most appropriate response to nefarious designs of terrorists
> 
> 
> *TALKS ARE ON SURELY*
> 
> *Matured Response from GOI and GOP*



Good development. Indeed neighboring countries should take necessary measures against such activist to the scale wherever the peace could be served at best. Hopefully future developments will be fruitful for both countries. So also, same coordination should be opted on civilians level and anti-peace propagandist should be countered.

For the Peace

(Posted again for the ease of members as previously editing went wrong and mixed up.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

nair said:


> I am not good in trolling... enjoy yourself



Neither am I. Was serious about what i said just in a witty manner. Gadaspur, now Phatankot....whats next?


----------



## Edevelop

Indians are really incompetent. It has been 2 days now.

If i remember correctly the security forces during Mumbai attacks also took the same amount of time and this was perhaps why the terrorists were able to cause massive casualties.


----------



## asad71

Nilgiri said:


> We pay you a few cents for each truck going through to our N.E and we then export electricity to your lot at a very nice premium from all the equipment we shipped for pennies.
> 
> And in return you respond by long essays about how N.E and W.B will one day be part of B'desh.
> 
> I love how reality always trumps your dreams.
> 
> Enjoy the BNP fighting itself....and AL winning next election again....and more of the current situation continuing.....while you sit in Canada fuming.




1.You ungrateful Indians.SHW let you transport the power machinery even when there was no agreement between our countries. And in the bargain our roads have been ruined for carrying this heavy load. You are charging us more than we pay our electricity board. To start with, we never sought electricity from you. We don't need it.
2. Listen mister, the common man in BD considers India our enemy. The security services take India as the top potential threat and train to counter this.
3. Re-establishment of the independent sovereign state that we had lost in 1757 is bound to happen. History, geography, economics and socio-culture demand this. Brahmin ruled India cannot prevent this. And the nation now would be Muslim majority. Even today we are around 350-400 mln.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

cb4 said:


> Indians are really incompetent. It has been 2 days now.
> 
> If i remember correctly the security forces during Mumbai attacks also took the same amount of time and this was perhaps why the terrorists were able to cause massive casualties.



In Mumbai the terrorist killed as many as they could even before the forces arrived. The focus remains on catching them alive. nothing about incompetence here. and please revisit war history books before generalising Indians as incompetent. adios

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atomix

asad71 said:


> Re-establishment of the independent sovereign state that we had lost in 1757 is bound to happen.


----------



## Edevelop

Stag112 said:


> Pakistanis take too much pride in their terrorism, it has been three decades now!
> 
> If I remember correctly all casualties took place when soft targets were attacked on day one by terrorists, after that they were hiding in hundreds of hotel rooms and none of our people, even unarmed policemen did not run away, instead caught one scumbag alive, unlike how your major ran away during APS or guards at kamra. So take your competence certificate and fix your damaged orions and Erieyes with that!



Our only incompetence was governance. Zia, Benazir, Musharraf and Zardari were not serious in taking action because of favouritism and tendency to do corruption.

Now under the leadership of Both Sharifs, PM and COAS, we see real action and we are the only country to this day who have successfully cleared entire areas of militant domination and those coming from Afghanistan in less than two years and many IDPs have even gone back. The Caucasians which have been there for hundreds of years from British to Russians to Americans, have failed miserably even to this day.



Mirza Jatt said:


> In Mumbai the terrorist killed as many as they could even before the forces arrived. The focus remains on catching them alive. nothing about incompetence here. and *revisit was history books* *before generalising Indians* as incompetent. adios



Shall I look into the history of 1000 years of Muslim rule in India i.e. Mughals, Persians, Afghans , the Portuguese invasion of Goa, the British rule, the Indo-China War of 62, or the Indo-Pak war of 47 and 65 ?


----------



## Nilgiri

asad71 said:


> You ungrateful Indians.SHW let you transport the power machinery even when there was no agreement between our countries. And in the bargain our roads have been ruined for carrying this heavy load. You are charging us more than we pay our electricity board. To start with, we never sought electricity from you. We don't need it.



Keep crying about it, while your countrymen buy it and pay us for it...adding to our coffers every day.



asad71 said:


> Listen mister, the common man in BD considers India our enemy. The security services take India as the top potential threat and train to counter this.



Yah yah, hence why common man is doing absolutely nothing regarding SHW. Frustrated Jamatis think common man is on their side....since jamatis are known to be in perpetual dream state. The desperation is too funny....especially knowing its only going to increase as time goes on for you. You will be an old shrivelled and bitter guy for the rest of the life and that gives us all much pleasure. You will never see one small iota of your dreams come to fruition....but only the nightmare continued .



asad71 said:


> Re-establishment of the independent sovereign state that we had lost in 1757 is bound to happen. History, geography, economics and socio-culture demand this. Brahmin ruled India cannot prevent this. And the nation now would be Muslim majority. Even today we are around 350-400 mln.



Yah keep typing it. Look at your airforce...getting 8 planes is apparently a huge deal for it hahaha....hopefully they dont get submerged because of cyclones like that picture of F-7s in water..

Bangladesh is like a complete non-issue for India....we will ensure that BNP never returns ever again....and here you are dreaming about expanding Bangladesh when Burmese kidnap and kill your border guards....and you lot hold a flag meeting and cry about it. Yeah we are shaking in our boots at soon to be sunk people. Hope those lungis are good for floating!

2.4 trillion dollar economy versus 220 billion dollar one.....and we are growing much faster than you. In just 4 years time we will add another trillion dollars to our economy, while you add 100 billion (so in 4 years you add to your economy what we do in less than 5 months) and thats only if the current trends continue (when they will likely accelerate a lot more for India compared to B'desh).

You are nowhere near our league and you want to take our land and people away to join a sinking swamp. Yeah people are not that stupid like you haha.

Now go back to being an expert for our DM. At least India appoints the DM. Is your DM appointed by Bangladesh or us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stag112

cb4 said:


> Our only incompetence was governance. Zia, Benazir, Musharraf and Zardari were not serious in taking action because of favouritism and tendency to do corruption.
> 
> Now under the leadership of Both Sharifs, PM and COAS, we see real action and we are the only country to this day who have successfully cleared entire areas of militant domination and those coming from Afghanistan in less than two years and many IDPs have even gone back. The Caucasians which have been there for hundreds of years from British to Russians to Americans, have failed miserably
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I look into the history of 1000 years of Muslim rule in India i.e. Mughals, Persians, Afghans , the British rule for over 300 years, the Indo-China War of 62, or the Indo-Pak war of 47 and 65 ?



What a joker! Badaber attack happened only less than three months ago where they entered through the gate! I can call all of your forces incompetent or you can analyze the op professionally and improve. However you have a different yardstick here calling all Indians incompetent, that's BS and you need to stop before I expose you more.

And you Pakistani Punjabis have been slaves of outsiders for over 2000 years, so no matter what supremacist BS your maulavi taught you, you instead enjoy your Punjabi army's haydays that have begun only 60 years ago. So long.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mirage

Ulla said:


> Off Topic my friend, question was is the operation over or not ?


no sir , operation wont be over so soon , i guess it will take more time then expected and assumed it would have taken ,


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684441399102554113

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mirage

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's a really retarded logic... 1.5 days.. ideologically it should have taken less than 5 hours (probably lesser)... Instead of 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> .


pardon me sir , this time operation will take much more time than anticipated or expected by pakistani friends and i am sure , our pakistani friends will get updates of the looooong operation which started on 2 nd jan 2016


----------



## Edevelop

Stag112 said:


> And you Pakistani Punjabis have been slaves of outsiders for over 2000 years, so no matter what supremacist BS your maulavi taught you, you instead enjoy your Punjabi army's haydays that have begun only 60 years ago. So long.



There is a difference between the Punjabis of India and Punjabis of Pakistan. The slaves that you should be talking here should be your own people. We didn't go around as mercenaries fighting for other countries and having regiments like the Sikh regiment and Indian Legion stationed in countries like United Kingdom, Germany, South Africa, Canada, Australia, etc and letting their own areas get ruled.

We are proud to have Punjabis in Army like Janjuas, Kayanis, and Ghakars who unlike Chaprasis and Shudders in India, have a history of being warriors. We are also proud to have Pushtuns who have never let their areas rule under foreign occupation. The 60 years of Pakistan is a diverse Pakistan shared by common values.

Pakistani Punjabis are also proud of their deep historical ties to Persia and Arabia and having one of oldest cities in the world like Multan becoming hub for culture, sufis, and translations in the peaceful Islamic empire. Pakistani Punjabis are also proud of the Indus valley civilization, the only civilization in the world having democracy, food, and water security.


----------



## MilSpec

Same mistakes as NDA, when will we learn.



PARIKRAMA said:


> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  45m45 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif called up PM Narendra Modi and conveyed his sadness & grief on the loss of lives in #Pathankot terror attack: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  44m44 minutes ago
> PM Nawaz Sharif appreciated the maturity shown by the government of India in its statements: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  42m42 minutes ago
> PM Sharif pointed out to PM Modi whenever effort to bring peace b/w 2 countries was underway terrorists try to derail process: Pak PM office
> 
> *ANI* ‏@ANI_news  39m39 minutes ago
> Both PMs agreed that cordial &cooperative relationship b/w two countries wud be most appropriate response to nefarious designs of terrorists
> 
> 
> *TALKS ARE ON SURELY*
> 
> *Matured Response from GOI and GOP*
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Vauban @Icarus @Slav Defence @WAJsal @MilSpec @nair @Levina @Albatross @MaarKhoor @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @HRK @anant_s @others





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's a really retarded logic... 1.5 days.. * ideologically* it should have taken less than 5 hours (probably lesser)... Instead of 3 days.
> .


20km Airforce campus.
we weren't trying to set record.
Anti terror options have nothing to do "Ideology"

Objective was to neutralize the threat, not fill out shift timecards.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mirza Jatt

cb4 said:


> Shall I look into the history of 1000 years of Muslim rule in India i.e. Mughals, Persians, Afghans , the Portuguese invasion of Goa, the British rule, the Indo-China War of 62, or the Indo-Pak war of 47 and 65 ?



haha.. so you are back to the shelter of religion now ..as expected.. lol.. what happened to your claims to Indian comptetency ?? dont tell me you said Hindu competency..lol.. anyway.. Please do look into history of Muslim rules of 1000 years and whatever rules and post here .. just keep in mind we'll be discussing _roots_ then ...am ready to have fun. waiting.


----------



## Inception-06

mirage said:


> no sir , operation wont be over so soon , i guess it will take more time then expected and assumed it would have taken ,



But its over now right ?


----------



## jaunty

MilSpec said:


> Same mistakes as NDA, when will we learn.



They are playing good cop, bad cop and our bold, decisive, stronger than congress neta is just dancing to their tunes.


----------



## ni8mare

asad71 said:


> 3. Re-establishment of the independent sovereign state that we had lost in 1757 is bound to happen. History, geography, economics and socio-culture demand this. Brahmin ruled India cannot prevent this. And the nation now would be Muslim majority. Even today we are around 350-400 mln.


ok fine then where do we non-brahmin hindus will go ...i would like to know 

and what economics you are talking...... about 180 bn economy?....what history and socio-culture do we non-brahmin share with your kind?

All this what you have said .........are you suggesting that your religion is fascist and non peaceful one ?

which nation would be Muslim majority??.......why do you look around a bit ?......how world is turning against you


----------



## utraash

cb4 said:


> Shall I look into the history of 1000 years of Muslim rule in India i.e. Mughals, Persians, Afghans , the Portuguese invasion of Goa, the British rule, the Indo-China War of 62, or the Indo-Pak war of 47 and 65 ?


All your beloved Muslim angels did not land in Delhi directly , they had to sneak through the land of fortified MARDE MOMIN of todays Pakistan 
Btw there is saying in our side " Jinko aan pyaari thi voh balidaan Ho Gaye , jinko jaan pyaari thi voh nusalmaan Ho Gaye" ...

History of blunders & surrenders ..... 
Rest you can continue with your fascinating tales of mettle of Marde Momin .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

thesolar65 said:


> One thing to be learnt from this. when a terrorist or any vermin is/are shot dead without eyesight distance or from a group of vermin, do not try to pick the body by yourself and even with proper gear. Try to use a excavator or dumper whatever there is with your hand.
> 
> Now that we don't have robots....you can shed some light on this.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA


This is not a particuarly revealing incident- booby trapped bodies have been encountered by security forcces for decades all over the world- including inf India. I'm sure there is more to the story than is apparent right now that led to a very specific set of circumstances that led to this tragedy. Or, as @Levina has pointed out, established SOPs were violated.



PARIKRAMA said:


> Observe the faces and body language of security personnel engaged in the action to eliminate the terrorists holed up inside the Pathankot Air Force Station as depicted in print and electronic media. It is surreal. Because what you see is perhaps the tertiary line of security; not even the secondary. Why, because we learnt a bitter lesson during the Mumbai attack – that half-baked, little informed and self appointed expert anchors and live commentators were driven by the desire to be closest and fastest to report.


Good point, well made.



PARIKRAMA said:


> Yet the greatest challenge was to stop the media from being judgemental and alarmist on every move of those tasked to neutralise the terrorists.


UNfortunately these clowns, in the absence of facts resort to conjecture and generalisations which are just as unfair. Burkha Dutt standing outside the AFB was asking why the NSG wasn't deployed for perimiter security duties! If this is the "quality" one can expect from them nothing will change- every incident will provoke criticisms- valid or not. 

The fact is these idiots don't pay attention to the ground realities and are working off highly outdated information and bias.


Levina said:


> 3) Entered the kitchen area, had no knowledge of base (thankfully! i am talking about the location of parked aircraft like MiG-21 and Mi fighter choppers).


These idiots were never going to get anywhere near their intended targets (the aircraft), they are kept in an entirely seperate high security section that is treated like a vault within a base. There is a reason they occupied empty accomodation complexes of the base only- that was where the lowest security was and where they were contained by the security forces.



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684441399102554113


I'm glad to see this being stated for the record. Enough Indian forces have been killed because of the attention tactics of the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

The Defence minister explains why this operation took longer than the armchair experts on here would have liked:







-25km by 25km base
-extensive areas of foliage that had to be searched 
-The "end" of the operation will only be declared by the NSG Commander in charge of operations once they are sure they have searched all relevent areas and made all explosives safe.



@PARIKRAMA @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

*Pathankot terror attack: Jihadis made dry runs at Pakistani air base, intelligence sources say*
Pathankot air base attack: Jihadis took orders from Pak handlers
NEW DELHI: *Planes left Pathankot air base after intelligence alert*

The use of weapons, including UBLs, or under barrel guns- improvised versions of AK -47 assault rifles which can be used as mortar launchers- point to the rigorous planning which went into the attack that has set back the prospect of a fresh effort at normalization of ties.

The precise information gleaned from intercepts and contacts within Jaish's local collaborators, according to sources, set the tone for Narendra Modi's conversation with Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday afternoon, with the PM citing the evidence that links the terrorist attack to Pakistan.







Sources said when Modi asked his Pakistani counterpart to swiftly deliver on his promise of co-operation, he meant prompt action against the seven jehadi terrorists belonging to Jaish-e-Mohammad.

According to sources, the PM told Shaif about the evidence NSA Ajit Doval has shared with his Pakistani counterpart Naseer Khan Janjua about the "Gang of 7" which includes JeM founder Maulana Masood Azhar and his younger brother Mufti Abdur Rauf Asghar.

Doval's list also includes Maulana Ashfaq and Haji Shakqur (some channels have introduced him as Hafiz Ahmad Shaqur), leading Jaish operatives from Bahawalpur who played a key role in engineering the attack on the IAF station.

*READ ALSO:* *Fidayeen in 19-21 age group, called handlers 8 times*

When contacted, Doval declined to confirm that he had passed on to Janjua the names of Pathankot plotters along with precise details like passport numbers, phone numbers and residential addresses.

Others on his list are Jaan Ali Kasif of village Dosirah in Charsada district and Saifullah and Iftikhar, both from Shakargarh.








Intercepts with Indian agencies have identified Kasif, who carries Pakistani passport no SV- 1797281, as the trainer of the group.

The specific details came amid speculation that Indian security forces may have captured alive at least one of the fidayeen raider or penetrated local collaborators of Jaish.

However, there was no official confirmation.

Significantly, among the Pak-based jehadi groups, Jaish has always been considered to be more vulnerable to Indian intelligence agencies.

Saifullah and Iftikhar, who currently run an organization Shoba-e-Dawat in Sialkot, helped launch the jehadi group into India from their home town Shakargarh.

Masood Azhar and his brother Abdur Rauf Asgar have been running a religious seminary Markaz-e-Usman-O-Ali on Bahwalpur's Railway Link Road and use the front of Al Rahman Trust to raise funds for their jehadi game-plan against India.

Pathankot terror attack: Jihadis made dry runs at Pakistani air base, intelligence sources say - Times of India


----------



## 911

cb4 said:


> Shall I look into the history of 1000 years of Muslim rule in India i.e. Mughals, Persians, Afghans , the Portuguese invasion of Goa, the British rule, the Indo-China War of 62, or the Indo-Pak war of 47 and 65 ?


You invaders barely ruled for 300 years.


----------



## atomix

Maler said:


> Did I need to remind you the last IA/SSG encounter & how Indian Army *'HANDLED'* your elite, highly trained and well equipped SSG at Siachin???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90000+ killed in Kashmir is in your dreams only, official figure is around 30k to 40k in last 25+ years!!!!
> 
> Ohhh Yeaaaaa......may be the rest of 50000+ might be killed in Pak Army atrocities in P0K & Gilgit Balitstan!!!!


yeah 90000+ pandits killed and rest of them exiled by terrorist activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah1398

The title suggests they are pointing at the hand of state machinery in the attack without giving any detail and the content hovers around JeM. I just wonder which Pakistani Base it would be to get people trained on these things.


----------



## IceCold

Just look at the height of their stupidity and then they say its Pakistan that does not want peace. A load of rubbish from TOI

@Zarvan Dont waste the forum bandwidth with such trash articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Modi needs to do immediate surgical air strikes on Pakistan now! The evidence has come out clear! Next they will find Peshawari paan and a coupon for Baloch Ice Cream!


----------



## Ragnarok connection

I hope Modi doesn't turn out to be exactly like Manmohan; a proper retaliation in the coming weeks/months is the necessary.


----------



## TaimiKhan

After LeT, the Indians are after JeM. First whatever used to happen in India, LeT would be blamed. And now its JeM turn. 

Dry runs ? Are you guys really serious ? 

Epcot shoes ? They are pretty damn expensive shoes, plus they make casual & formal shoes. I wonder why they wearing this brand shoes when going into attack mode or were they going for some party.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Indian Intelligence source wo hai jo Under Operation Terrorists ki pockets me ghuss k pata laga leti hain k kya kya para hai or letter me kya or kis organization ka nam likha hai to yeh to aam c baat hai


----------



## shah1398

Whats all this about providing passport numbers? Did they land via some flight or traveled by train to India?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

shah1398 said:


> Whats all this about providing passport numbers? Did they land via some flight or traveled by train to India?



they left their Passports in Pakistan so on their way they decided to wear Branded EPCOT shoes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AyanRay

Stag112 said:


> Ha ha ok I get your heartburn! You are right not just running away, your guys were also complicit in those attacks. And yes your guys run away, refuse to fire back
> 
> âNo one came to our rescueâ
> 
> or simply surrender by the hundreds (when not in the 90000s)
> 
> Taliban capture over 100 Pakistani soldiers in South Waziristan | The Long War Journal
> 
> So instead of taking potshots at indian soldiers, work on your terrorism problem based in Punjab.



And don't forget the attack on SL cricket team.
The way the security forces fought was legendary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

*Why Some Allege Pathankot 'Worst-Planned Op In 3 Decades'*





Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar addressing press at Pathankot Air Base.

*New Delhi: * With the operations at the attacked Pathankot Air Force base nearly complete, details are emerging of a Command and Control fiasco that unfolded -as six terrorists were battled, there was a damaging tussle for operational control between the Army, Air Force and the National Security Guard or NSG.

A senior army officer closely involved in monitoring the operations told me, "This is the worst planned operation in more than three decades."

At least two top army leaders who have spoken to me but cannot be named for obvious reasons believe the overall command of the operation should always have wrested with the Army since there has never been a case where command of an active operation has been transferred from the Army to the National Security Guard, an elite police force under the Home Ministry. In this case, the NSG was given the lead role after two columns (60 men) of the Army had already been deployed in Pathankot in anticipation of an impending attack on the airbase. General VP Malik, the former Army Chief says, "Command of an operation is transferred to the Army once they are called for an anti-terrorism operation and, in this case, defence of an airfield operation."






I have also been told by reliable sources that there was a full-fledged disagreement between an Army Brigadier commanding operations till then, and the Inspector General (Operations) of the National Security Guard, who flew in on the orders of the Home Ministry. The situation became more confusing when the Air Officer Commanding, Western Air Command, was asked to fly to Pathankot to take key decisions in the conduct of the ongoing encounter prompting another disagreement, this time between the Air Force and the National Security Guard. The lack of cooperation and coordination between the different agencies was blistering.

Ultimately, the Army Brigadier stood down since he was junior to the NSG's IG (Operations), who has the rank of Major General. The National Security Guard ultimately retained overall control of the remainder of the operation though the Air Officer Commanding, an Air Marshal, remained on the airbase.

Top sources in the Army have also told NDTV that it is not at all their intention to make this an Army versus National Security Guard showdown since the actual fighting was done by soldiers of both forces often using Army assets like BMP-2 armoured personnel carriers and Casspir mine-protected vehicles, which can deflect or withstand bullets, rockets or grenades fired by terrorists. However, they do question the choice of the National Security Guard to be a part of these operations in the first place since more than 50,000 soldiers of the Army were available in Pathankot, which houses massive Army facilities, the equivalent of the strength of two Divisions. According to General Malik, "It was the wrong decision to send the NSG. The operation should have been conducted by the Army forces right next door at the Division who knew the ground [condition] very well. It would have speeded up the process."






What's more, the single Special Forces squad of the Indian Army, trained specifically to fight terrorists, and brought into the airbase from the Pathankot cantonment before the attack began never directly engaged the terrorists in the fire-fight and instead stood guard of the "strategic assets" at the base- fighters, helicopters, surface to air missiles or radar facilities. 

A full battalion (approximately 800 soldiers) of the Army's prestigious 1 Para Special Forces battalion are based in Nahan less than 30 minutes' flying time from Pathankot and could have been deployed at short notice if required. 

Experts also disagree with Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar who defended the use of the NSG today when he said, "There were civilians here. 3,000 civilians are staying in this campus so NSG is better trained." According to Lt General Shankar Prasad, the Army's former Director General (Infantry), "the Special Action Group (SAG) of the National Security Guard who were deployed in Pathankot are trained for aggressive intervention, hostage rescue and aircraft hijack scenarios. They are not meant to protect any asset, human or otherwise. Their role is to terminate a situation through direct intervention." According to the Lt General, the NSG could have been kept on standby for any eventuality, not given charge of an operation the likes of which are being waged by the Army in Kashmir on a constant basis for years.

As the operation in Pathankot winds down, the facts remain. Hundreds of soldiers may have prevented a bloodbath but how did six terrorists kill seven Indian soldiers and injure 20 after managing to infiltrate an airbase which was apparently fully ready to fight them?
source- Why Some Allege Pathankot 'Worst-Planned Op In 3 Decades'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah1398

I thought that as script was written in haste so they gave final touches to it by giving it Paris like color that Hey guys
*Nous avons aussi trouvé des passeports *(we also found the Passports) so show solidarity with us too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dash

mkb95 said:


> According to Lt General Shankar Prasad, the Army's former Director General (Infantry), "the Special Action Group (SAG) of the National Security Guard who were deployed in Pathankot are trained for aggressive intervention, hostage rescue and aircraft hijack scenarios. They are not meant to protect any asset, human or otherwise. Their role is to terminate a situation through direct intervention." According to the Lt General, the NSG could have been kept on standby for any eventuality, not given charge of an operation the likes of which are being waged by the Army in Kashmir on a constant basis for years.



This what I was trying to tell you guys yeatsrday..

@Levina 
@Abingdonboy


----------



## nair

TaimiKhan said:


> After LeT, the Indians are after JeM. First whatever used to happen in India, LeT would be blamed. And now its JeM turn.



Why not? There chances that Let may be lying low for some time (since 26/11)....... JeM was in hibernate mode for some time and least suspected or tracked organisation....."Surprise" is the most important parameter for any attack ain't it???



TaimiKhan said:


> Epcot shoes ? They are pretty damn expensive shoes, plus they make casual & formal shoes. I wonder why they wearing this brand shoes when going into attack mode or were they going for some party.



Why not???? For them it is more than a party..... They are going for the holy war, and probably gonna spend their last days of their life..... Why not wear expensive shoes ......


----------



## Levina

mkb95 said:


> there was a damaging tussle for operational control between the Army, Air Force and the National Security Guard or NSG


As always!!!


mkb95 said:


> A full battalion (approximately 800 soldiers) of the Army's prestigious 1 Para Special Forces battalion are based in Nahan less than 30 minutes' flying time from Pathankot and could have been deployed at short notice if required.


Common sense!!!
4 Para (SF) and 9 Para (SF) are stationed in J&K, while another 1 Para (SF) is based in Himachal.
Let's not forget the fact that initially there were only 80 soldiers involved but by the end of the op, they needed 300 (or so I read in the newspapers).
And the final assault was made by army's infantry combat vehicles with 30mm cannons.
Yes it's time for introspection...and SOCOM may be. 

But I'm sanguine we will learn from our mistakes, and that Pathankot is a lesson we wont forget so easily.


----------



## Donald Trump

HonestyIntegrity said:


> Indians are pathetic, their staged attacks are so far from reality....so TERRORISTS were given access to Pakistan's base??? wtf seriously...loads of rubbish. IMO don't send cricket team to India, every attempt Indians get, they try to malign Pakistan at international stage...'banaya kabhe nahin sudhray ga..makar , ayar.. sirf jootay ke zaban samajhta hay'. They don't want peace, they fuel, fund and train terrorists that have caused so many civilian deaths in Pakistan and yet 'in ka rande rona band nahin hota'


You just made an a$$ of yourself by your silly harangue. One's terrorist is another's 'strategic asset'. They aren't considered terrorists but mercenaries hired by your Establishment for their proxy war against India which has been going on for the past couple of decades! The whole wide world knows it but you didn't? Is it due to your propaganda machine which works over time or is it just plain denial of facts? Or just plain ignorance?

And yes, according to intellectuals in Pakistan, all terror acts committed on Indian soil by these 'strategic assets' from the parliament attack to Mumbai to Pathankot were false flag operations by RAW.  (These buggers love to kill Indians, what? )

And all attacks on Pak assets including your naval and air bases and the APS etc were the handiwork of RAW. Oh yeah!

So RAW is the bad boy! The Pak Establishment is lily white!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684645056779714560


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Levina said:


> As always!!!
> 
> Common sense!!!
> 4 Para (SF) and 9 Para (SF) are stationed in J&K, while another 1 Para (SF) is based in Himachal.
> Let's not forget the fact that initially there were only 80 soldiers involved but by the end of the op, they needed 300 (or so I read in the newspapers).
> And the final assault was made by army's infantry combat vehicles with 30mm cannons.
> Yes it's time for introspection...and SOCOM may be.
> 
> But I'm sanguine we will learn from our mistakes, and that Pathankot is a lesson we wont forget so easily.



I hope from next time onwards all three forces will learn their lessons, with better co-ordination & control things couldhave been much simpler. Home ministry should not try to interfare with an ongoing op in this manner. Even I think that army Infantry units are better equipped to handle such situation.
"
On my honest opinion, ops should have been left to Garuds, its their responsibility to protect strategic assets. Whats the use of training & equpping them if they are not allowed to do the job after spending millions of $ while training & equiping these soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Zarvan said:


> Masood Azhar and his brother Abdur Rauf Asgar have been running a religious seminary Markaz-e-Usman-O-Ali on Bahwalpur's Railway Link Road and use the front of Al Rahman Trust to raise funds for their jehadi game-plan against India.



I remember a thread opened by @Imran Khan with pictures of this seminary and lack of control over it by agencies.......

Read the title of the article..... But there is no mention of it in the article........ Did i skip something????


----------



## Donald Trump

Levina said:


> But I'm sanguine *we will learn from our mistakes,* and that Pathankot is a lesson we wont forget so easily.


That's what we said after the parliament attack and the Mumbai pogrom. No, we haven't learnt any lessons. Lack of coordination between different agencies has been our bane since the time of Maharana Pratap!!


----------



## nair

Gamer-X said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684645056779714560



If it happens then, that would be a strong message to those who want to derail the peace process between the nations......


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> Pakistani terrorists


Did they proved Pakistan by any court ? How can you claim that first prove then post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

mkb95 said:


> *Why Some Allege Pathankot 'Worst-Planned Op In 3 Decades'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar addressing press at Pathankot Air Base.
> 
> *New Delhi: * With the operations at the attacked Pathankot Air Force base nearly complete, details are emerging of a Command and Control fiasco that unfolded -as six terrorists were battled, there was a damaging tussle for operational control between the Army, Air Force and the National Security Guard or NSG.
> 
> A senior army officer closely involved in monitoring the operations told me, "This is the worst planned operation in more than three decades."
> 
> At least two top army leaders who have spoken to me but cannot be named for obvious reasons believe the overall command of the operation should always have wrested with the Army since there has never been a case where command of an active operation has been transferred from the Army to the National Security Guard, an elite police force under the Home Ministry. In this case, the NSG was given the lead role after two columns (60 men) of the Army had already been deployed in Pathankot in anticipation of an impending attack on the airbase. General VP Malik, the former Army Chief says, "Command of an operation is transferred to the Army once they are called for an anti-terrorism operation and, in this case, defence of an airfield operation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been told by reliable sources that there was a full-fledged disagreement between an Army Brigadier commanding operations till then, and the Inspector General (Operations) of the National Security Guard, who flew in on the orders of the Home Ministry. The situation became more confusing when the Air Officer Commanding, Western Air Command, was asked to fly to Pathankot to take key decisions in the conduct of the ongoing encounter prompting another disagreement, this time between the Air Force and the National Security Guard. The lack of cooperation and coordination between the different agencies was blistering.
> 
> Ultimately, the Army Brigadier stood down since he was junior to the NSG's IG (Operations), who has the rank of Major General. The National Security Guard ultimately retained overall control of the remainder of the operation though the Air Officer Commanding, an Air Marshal, remained on the airbase.
> 
> Top sources in the Army have also told NDTV that it is not at all their intention to make this an Army versus National Security Guard showdown since the actual fighting was done by soldiers of both forces often using Army assets like BMP-2 armoured personnel carriers and Casspir mine-protected vehicles, which can deflect or withstand bullets, rockets or grenades fired by terrorists. However, they do question the choice of the National Security Guard to be a part of these operations in the first place since more than 50,000 soldiers of the Army were available in Pathankot, which houses massive Army facilities, the equivalent of the strength of two Divisions. According to General Malik, "It was the wrong decision to send the NSG. The operation should have been conducted by the Army forces right next door at the Division who knew the ground [condition] very well. It would have speeded up the process."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's more, the single Special Forces squad of the Indian Army, trained specifically to fight terrorists, and brought into the airbase from the Pathankot cantonment before the attack began never directly engaged the terrorists in the fire-fight and instead stood guard of the "strategic assets" at the base- fighters, helicopters, surface to air missiles or radar facilities.
> 
> A full battalion (approximately 800 soldiers) of the Army's prestigious 1 Para Special Forces battalion are based in Nahan less than 30 minutes' flying time from Pathankot and could have been deployed at short notice if required.
> 
> Experts also disagree with Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar who defended the use of the NSG today when he said, "There were civilians here. 3,000 civilians are staying in this campus so NSG is better trained." According to Lt General Shankar Prasad, the Army's former Director General (Infantry), "the Special Action Group (SAG) of the National Security Guard who were deployed in Pathankot are trained for aggressive intervention, hostage rescue and aircraft hijack scenarios. They are not meant to protect any asset, human or otherwise. Their role is to terminate a situation through direct intervention." According to the Lt General, the NSG could have been kept on standby for any eventuality, not given charge of an operation the likes of which are being waged by the Army in Kashmir on a constant basis for years.
> 
> As the operation in Pathankot winds down, the facts remain. Hundreds of soldiers may have prevented a bloodbath but how did six terrorists kill seven Indian soldiers and injure 20 after managing to infiltrate an airbase which was apparently fully ready to fight them?
> source- Why Some Allege Pathankot 'Worst-Planned Op In 3 Decades'





Levina said:


> As always!!!
> 
> Common sense!!!
> 4 Para (SF) and 9 Para (SF) are stationed in J&K, while another 1 Para (SF) is based in Himachal.
> Let's not forget the fact that initially there were only 80 soldiers involved but by the end of the op, they needed 300 (or so I read in the newspapers).
> And the final assault was made by army's infantry combat vehicles with 30mm cannons.
> Yes it's time for introspection...and SOCOM may be.
> 
> But I'm sanguine we will learn from our mistakes, and that Pathankot is a lesson we wont forget so easily.



That's NDTV I wouldn't take whatever nonsense they spew seriously.



MaarKhoor said:


> Did they proved Pakistan by any court ? How can you claim that first prove then post.


which post are you quoting? don't just copy paste two words.


----------



## Maarkhoor

ranjeet said:


> That's NDTV I wouldn't take whatever nonsense they spew seriously.
> 
> 
> which post are you quoting? don't just copy paste two words.


Check you post again.


----------



## Zarvan

*Gurdaspur SP's abduction story false? Was he honeytrapped by Pakistan's ISI?*





Zee Media Bureau

Pathankot: The role of the Punjab Police officer, who claimed he was abducted by the terrorists who attacked the Pathankot air base, has been under the scanner.



According to _Firstpost_, investigating agencies are claiming that Salwinder Singh may be working with Pakistan's ISI and militant organisation Jaish-e-Mohammad.






MUST READ
*Terrorists had conducted mock drills at Pakistani air base before attacking Pathankot: Report*
Superintendent of Police Salwinder Singh, his cook Madan Gopal and businessman friend Rajesh Verma, who were allegedly abducted by the terrorists in his vehicle, were being questioned by National Investigation Agency (NIA) officials at his official residence here on Tuesday evening.

The police superintendent had earlier claimed that he, along with Verma and the cook, were stopped and abducted by 4-5 heavily armed terrorists near Kolia village, 25 km from Pathankot, on the night of December 31. The attack at the Indian Air Force base took place at around 3.30 am on January 02. The police superintendent's seniors did not take his version seriously for many hours.






MUST READ
*Pathankot attack: NIA grills Gurdaspur SP, says he may have leaked information to Pak terrorists*
However, according to _CNN-IBN_, Singh may have been honey-trapped by the ISI.

The channel alleged that Singh's role in the Pathankot attack could be crucial, as he could have provided logistical support to the terrorists.






MUST READ
*They slit my throat and left me bleeding, says Gurdaspur SP's friend*
The counter offensive against the terrorists by security forces inside the Pathankot base saw six terrorists being killed. Security forces lost seven personnel.






MUST READ
*Combing operations on at Pathankot air base*







MUST READ
*NIA begins probe into Pathankot terrorist attack*

Gurdaspur SP's abduction story false? Was he honeytrapped by Pakistan's ISI? | Zee News


----------



## Donatello

Bhai sahab, Operation over hogaya?



Zarvan said:


> *Gurdaspur SP's abduction story false? Was he honeytrapped by Pakistan's ISI?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zee Media Bureau
> 
> Pathankot: The role of the Punjab Police officer, who claimed he was abducted by the terrorists who attacked the Pathankot air base, has been under the scanner.
> 
> 
> 
> According to _Firstpost_, investigating agencies are claiming that Salwinder Singh may be working with Pakistan's ISI and militant organisation Jaish-e-Mohammad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *Terrorists had conducted mock drills at Pakistani air base before attacking Pathankot: Report*
> Superintendent of Police Salwinder Singh, his cook Madan Gopal and businessman friend Rajesh Verma, who were allegedly abducted by the terrorists in his vehicle, were being questioned by National Investigation Agency (NIA) officials at his official residence here on Tuesday evening.
> 
> The police superintendent had earlier claimed that he, along with Verma and the cook, were stopped and abducted by 4-5 heavily armed terrorists near Kolia village, 25 km from Pathankot, on the night of December 31. The attack at the Indian Air Force base took place at around 3.30 am on January 02. The police superintendent's seniors did not take his version seriously for many hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *Pathankot attack: NIA grills Gurdaspur SP, says he may have leaked information to Pak terrorists*
> However, according to _CNN-IBN_, Singh may have been honey-trapped by the ISI.
> 
> The channel alleged that Singh's role in the Pathankot attack could be crucial, as he could have provided logistical support to the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *They slit my throat and left me bleeding, says Gurdaspur SP's friend*
> The counter offensive against the terrorists by security forces inside the Pathankot base saw six terrorists being killed. Security forces lost seven personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *Combing operations on at Pathankot air base*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *NIA begins probe into Pathankot terrorist attack*
> 
> Gurdaspur SP's abduction story false? Was he honeytrapped by Pakistan's ISI? | Zee News



Hahahahahahahahahahaha, they didn't take Singh sahib seriously because he has a shady past and has been accused of sexual harassment........lmao.........one thing leads to another.

Truly Incredible India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Donald Trump said:


> That's what we said after the parliament attack and the Mumbai pogrom. No, we haven't learnt any lessons. Lack of coordination between different agencies has been our bane since the time of Maharana Pratap!!


Parliament attack -2001
Mumbai attack- 2008
Pathankot- 2015
7 years gap, which is fine. Our agencies are doing a decent job at thwarting such attacks. But yes, we need to improve our coordination skills and for once AIR FORCE and ARMY must learn to cooperate.



ranjeet said:


> That's NDTV I wouldn't take whatever nonsense they spew seriously


Hmmmm? 
Which part of my post is from NDTV?



Donatello said:


> Bhai sahab, Operation over hogaya?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha, they didn't take Singh sahib seriously because he has a shady past and has been accused of sexual harassment........lmao.........one thing leads to another.
> 
> Truly Incredible India.


I am not sure such a post on a Pakistani operation would be encouraged by you and your countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Meanwile-




Shahid Niranjan was was laid to rest with full military honours at his ancestral house on tuesday. Salute to the martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

MaarKhoor said:


> Check you post again.


which post?



Levina said:


> Hmmmm?
> Which part of my post is from NDTV?


"As always" bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> "As always" bit.


Trust me, airforce and army officers have a lot of ego issues (or so I felt) and that's the reason I had posted "as always".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dash said:


> This what I was trying to tell you guys yeatsrday..
> 
> @Levina
> @Abingdonboy


This is the perspective of a former ARMY general (and is being echoed by army men all over the media) but I simply don't buy into it. The stipulation that the NSG were being used for asset protection in this case is misleading- they were dployed to protect the assets but they did so by implicit direct action which is exactly what they are trained for- they weren't stood aorund pulling guard duty. I've outlined why the NSG were the appropriate force to use in this situation in previous posts. 

So NSG aren't fit for this operation but should be kept on standby nonetheless? This is simply a partiasian view of the affair that holds little water.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Levina said:


> Parliament attack -2001
> Mumbai attack- 2008
> Pathankot- 2015
> 7 years gap, which is fine. Our agencies are doing a decent job at thwarting such attacks. But yes, we need to improve our coordination skills and for once AIR FORCE and ARMY must learn to cooperate.


I think list is incomplete as per wikipedia (i am not cheering neither happy just want to correct the facts)
*List of terrorist incidents in India*
December 13, 2001 2001 Indian Parliament attack in New Delhi Delhi 7 verdict given
May 13, 2002 2002 Jaunpur train crash[7] N/A 12 80
December 6, 2002 2002 Mumbai bus bombing[8] Mumbai 2 14
December 21, 2002 Kurnool train crash Andhra Pradesh 20 80
September 10, 2002 Rafiganj train disaster Bihar 130 300
September 24, 2002 Terrorists attack the Akshardham temple in Gujarat Gujarat 31
January 27, 2003 2003 Mumbai bombing[9] Mumbai 1
March 13, 2003 2003 Mumbai train bombing[10] Mumbai 11
July 28, 2003 2003 Mumbai bus bombing [11] Mumbai 4 32
August 25, 2003 25 August 2003 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 52
August 15, 2004 2004 Dhemaji school bombing Assam 18 40
July 28, 2005 2005 Jaunpur train bombing[12] N/A 13 50
October 29, 2005 29 October 2005 Delhi bombings: Three powerful serial blasts in New Delhi at different places [13]
Delhi

70 250
March 7, 2006 2006 Varanasi bombings: Three synchronized terrorist attacks in Varanasi in Shri Sankatmochan Mandir and Varanasi Cantonment Railway Station[14]
Varanasi

21
July 11, 2006 2006 Mumbai train bombings: Series of 7 train bombing during the evening rush hour in Mumbai Mumbai 209 500
September 8, 2006 2006 Malegaon bombings: Series of bomb blasts in the vicinity of a mosque in Malegaon, Maharashtra Maharashtra 37 125
February 18, 2007 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings Haryana 68
May 18, 2007 Mecca Masjid bombing: At least 13 people were killed, including 4 killed by the Indian police in the rioting that followed, in the bombing at Mecca Masjid, Hyderabadthat took place during the Friday prayers Hyderabad 13
August 25, 2007 25 August 2007 Hyderabad bombings - Two blasts in Hyderabad's Lumbini park and Gokul Chat. Hyderabad 42
October 11, 2007 One blast at a shrine of a Sufi Muslim saint in the town of Ajmer[15] Rajasthan 3
October 14, 2007 One blast in a movie theater in the town of Ludhianaon the Muslim holy day of Eid ul-Fitr[15] Ludhiana 6
November 24, 2007 A series of near-simultaneous explosions at courthouse complexes in the cities of Lucknow,Varanasi, and Faizabad[15] Uttar Pradesh 16 70
January 1, 2008 Terror attack on CRPF camp in Rampur, Uttar Pradeshby Lashkar-e-Taiba,[16] Uttar Pradesh 8 5
May 13, 2008 Jaipur bombings: 9 bomb blasts along 6 areas inJaipur Jaipur 63 200
July 25, 2008 2008 Bangalore serial blasts: 8 low intensity bomb blasts in Bangalore Bangalore 2 20 arrests made
July 26, 2008 2008 Ahmedabad blasts: 17 serial bomb blasts inAhmedabad Gujarat 29 110 arrests made
September 13, 2008 13 September 2008 Delhi bombings: 5 bomb blasts inDelhi markets Delhi 33 130
September 27, 2008 27 September 2008 Delhi blast: Bombings at Mehrauli area, 2 bomb blasts in Delhi flower market Delhi 3 21
September 29, 2008 29 September 2008 western India bombings: 10 killed and 80 injured in bombings in Maharashtra (including Malegaon) and Gujarat bomb blasts Maharashtra 10 80
October 1, 2008 2008 Agartala bombings Agartala 4 100
October 21, 2008 2008 Imphal bombing Imphal 17 40
October 30, 2008 2008 Assam bombings Assam 77 300
November 26, 2008 2008 Mumbai attacks[17][18] Mumbai 171 239 verdict given
January 1, 2009 2009 Guwahati bombings[19] Assam 6 67
April 6, 2009 2009 Assam bombings[20] Assam 7 62
February 13, 2010 2010 Pune bombing[21] Pune 17 60
December 7, 2010 2010 Varanasi bombing[22] Varanasi 1 20
July 13, 2011 2011 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 26 130
September 7, 2011 2011 Delhi bombing[23] Delhi 19 76
February 13, 2012 2012 attacks on Israeli diplomats Delhi 0 4
August 1, 2012 2012 Pune bombings Pune 0 1
February 21, 2013 2013 Hyderabad blasts Hyderabad 16 119
March 13, 2013 March 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 7 10
17 April 2013 2013 Bangalore blast Bengaluru 0 16
25 May 2013 2013 Naxal attack in Darbha valley Chhattisgarh 28 32
24 June 2013 June 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 8 19
7 July 2013 July 2013 Maoist attack in Dumka Chhattisgarh 5
7 July 2013 Bodh Gaya bombings Bihar 0 5
27 October 2013 2013 Patna bombings Bihar 5 66
25 April 2014 Blast in Jharkhand[24] Jharkhand 8 4-5
28 April 2014 Blast in Budgam District[25] Jammu and Kashmir 0 18
1 May 2014 2014 Chennai train bombing Tamil Nadu 1 14
12 May 2014 Maoist blast in Gadchiroli District[26] Jharkhand 7 2
28 December 2014 Bomb blast at Church Street, Bangalore[27] Bengaluru 1 5
20 March 2015 2015 Jammu attack[28] Jammu and Kashmir 6 10
27 July 2015 2015 Gurdaspur attack in Dina Nagar, Gurdaspur district Punjab 10 15
02 January 2016 2016 Pathankot attack in Pathankot IAF base,Pathankot Punjab 7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Zarvan said:


> *Gurdaspur SP's abduction story false? Was he honeytrapped by Pakistan's ISI?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zee Media Bureau
> 
> Pathankot: The role of the Punjab Police officer, who claimed he was abducted by the terrorists who attacked the Pathankot air base, has been under the scanner.
> 
> 
> 
> According to _Firstpost_, investigating agencies are claiming that Salwinder Singh may be working with Pakistan's ISI and militant organisation Jaish-e-Mohammad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *Terrorists had conducted mock drills at Pakistani air base before attacking Pathankot: Report*
> Superintendent of Police Salwinder Singh, his cook Madan Gopal and businessman friend Rajesh Verma, who were allegedly abducted by the terrorists in his vehicle, were being questioned by National Investigation Agency (NIA) officials at his official residence here on Tuesday evening.
> 
> The police superintendent had earlier claimed that he, along with Verma and the cook, were stopped and abducted by 4-5 heavily armed terrorists near Kolia village, 25 km from Pathankot, on the night of December 31. The attack at the Indian Air Force base took place at around 3.30 am on January 02. The police superintendent's seniors did not take his version seriously for many hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *Pathankot attack: NIA grills Gurdaspur SP, says he may have leaked information to Pak terrorists*
> However, according to _CNN-IBN_, Singh may have been honey-trapped by the ISI.
> 
> The channel alleged that Singh's role in the Pathankot attack could be crucial, as he could have provided logistical support to the terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *They slit my throat and left me bleeding, says Gurdaspur SP's friend*
> The counter offensive against the terrorists by security forces inside the Pathankot base saw six terrorists being killed. Security forces lost seven personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *Combing operations on at Pathankot air base*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST READ
> *NIA begins probe into Pathankot terrorist attack*
> 
> Gurdaspur SP's abduction story false? Was he honeytrapped by Pakistan's ISI? | Zee News



On serious note, that guy was abducted so that could be the first point of start of attack. Why aren't the officials taking him serious rather investigated not even thoroughly and seriously. Looks like divided in two groups, the one is insisting to prove it against Pakistan yet the other one with true story at first instance, is not heard at all which could lead to some kind of inside job thing. However, everyone is looking at the scene as per self prospective yet the truth to be revealed but it shouldn't be like what pleases them. Hope for the exact image be drawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

There were Trainee Pilots of 6 Countries, 2000 ~ families plus Billions of Dollar worth Hardware,not a single Air craft has been destroyed by Jihadis.

Zero civilian casualty.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar along with the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha and the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh offering condolences to the family members of Late Lance Naik Kulwant Singh, at Chak Sarif village of Gurdaspur on January 05, 2016.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar along with the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha and the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh offering condolences to the family members of Late Subedar (Hony Capt.) Fateh Singh, DSC, at Chanda Gujran village of Gurdaspur on January 05, 2016.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing a press conference, at Pathankot airbase, Punjab on January 05, 2016. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha and the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh are also seen.





sand artist Sudarsan Pattnaik creates a sand art to pay tribute to the martyrs of Pathankot attack at Puri beach of Odisha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

mkb95 said:


> At least two top army leaders who have spoken to me but cannot be named for obvious reasons believe the overall command of the operation should always have wrested with the Army since there has never been a case where command of an active operation has been transferred from the Army to the National Security Guard, an elite police force under the Home Ministry. In this case, the NSG was given the lead role after two columns (60 men) of the Army had already been deployed in Pathankot in anticipation of an impending attack on the airbase. General VP Malik, the former Army Chief says, "Command of an operation is transferred to the Army once they are called for an anti-terrorism operation and, in this case, defence of an airfield operation."


I think these "top" army leaders need to be reminded that they are not the decsion makers, why are they demanding control of these things? 

Next they will be saying the Army should have been deployed in 26/11. The NSG is the GoI of India's sole civlian counter terror unit, is it really a surprise that they were used for this mission? 

This is petty rivalry beyond beleif. 


The most absurd part is that those SAG operators are all army men! The Army has an issue with its own men conducting operations simply because they are wearing a different uniform to theirs- can you beleive this? These Generals need to get put in their place, they don't have any right to dictate the terms of their use.



mkb95 said:


> A full battalion (approximately 800 soldiers) of the Army's prestigious 1 Para Special Forces battalion are based in Nahan less than 30 minutes' flying time from Pathankot and could have been deployed at short notice if required.


So? The NSG was already on the ground when the attack began, there was no delay in deploying them. What an entirely moot point intended to muddy the waters even more.


The norm in all mature democracies is for Counter Terrror missions to be conducted within the country by specialised police units.

@PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the perspective of a former ARMY general (and is being echoed by army men all over the media) but I simply don't buy into it. The stipulation that the NSG were being used for asset protection in this case is misleading- they were dployed to protect the assets but they did so by implicit direct action which is exactly what they are trained for- they weren't stood aorund pulling guard duty. I've outlined why the NSG were the appropriate force to use in this situation in previous posts.
> 
> So NSG aren't fit for this operation but should be kept on standby nonetheless? This is simply a partiasian view of the affair that holds little water.



You outlined it perfectly yesterday bro, while giving example of Mumbai, which was a perfect hostage rescue scenario. And precizely why NSG was so successfull. And in this case NSG did achive what its meant to achive, however the bigger question is "operational" than being outcomes. *Where I do feel that there was a gap or some sort of misplanning.*

NSG, Army or GAruds, we have no doubts that they are a perfect fighting force and they will achive the objective. But my concern is the bold part above.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

RIP brave men. Salute.


----------



## Hindustani78

A Security forces jawan guards at the Pathankot Air Force base after the end of the military operation against militants.









Bornubus said:


> There were Trainee Pilots of 6 Countries, 2000 ~ families plus Billions of Dollar worth Hardware,not a single Air craft has been destroyed by Jihadis.
> 
> Zero civilian casualty.



Indian Military bases are guarded with full alert as Indian Military is a professional military force.

Paramilitary and State police will increase more co ordination under Home Ministry and more state to state intelligence will be increased. 

All the Indian Intelligence agencies will come under one platform and national security is always the top priority of GoI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dash said:


> You outlined it perfectly yesterday bro, while giving example of Mumbai, which was a perfect hostage rescue scenario. And precizely why NSG was so successfull. And in this case NSG did achive what its meant to achive, however the bigger question is "operational" than being outcomes. *Where I do feel that there was a gap or some sort of misplanning.*
> 
> NSG, Army or GAruds, we have no doubts that they are a perfect fighting force and they will achive the objective. But my concern is the bold part above.


Some sort of concrete Counter Terror framework needs to be established that is for sure. Once the NSG's force commander arrives on the scene of any such incident all operational control should collapse to him. He should be able to exercise control over any asset within the area (or country) at his descretion so as to acheive operational success. In the UK there was such a framework established post-7/7 with the concept of a "gold" incident commander from the police (usually an inspector/superintendent) who once on scene is effectively the most powerful person in the country and can requisition assets as he sees fit in order to address the crisis at hand.


This has been established, somewhat, after 26/11 and I feel that if this had been in a civilian area there would have been no issue- the NSG would have had unquestioned operational control- the specific nature of this attack led to a mess in jurisdiction ie that it is a military asset. 

The reason why the Army thinks it can assume defacto control in a Counter Terror operation on an IAF base is lost on me though.


----------



## cerberus

Abingdonboy said:


> he most absurd part is that those SAG operators are all army men! The Army has an issue with its own men conducting operations simply because they are wearing a different uniform to theirs- can you beleive this? These Generals need to get put in their place, they don't have any right to dictate the terms of their use.


Well Basically It Was the Operational Lapse that NSG Used in this OP. Basically It was the Job of Parachute Regiment As the the Attack was on Military installation.NSG is basically a Civilian agency Based in Delhi a Special Action Group (SAG) of the National Security Guard who were deployed in Pathankot are trained for aggressive intervention, hostage rescue and aircraft hijack scenarios. They are not meant to protect any asset, human or otherwise. Their role is to terminate a situation through direct intervention.Para Commandos in other word Parachute Regiment Elite Special Forces squad of the Indian Army, trained specifically to fight terrorists, and brought into the airbase from the Pathankot cantonment before the attack began never directly engaged the terrorists in the fire-fight and instead stood guard of the “strategic assets” at the base- fighters, helicopters, surface to air missiles or radar facilities.

Its Surprising that OP commander Didn't Use Para (commandos)Most Elite Special Forces of All 

Anyone Remember *Col. S. S Shekawat*


----------



## Maarkhoor

*چھ حملہ آور مارنے میں چار دن کیوں لگے؟*
*بھارتی حکام کو پاکستانی سرحد کے نزدیک واقع پٹھان کوٹ فوجی ہوائی اڈّے پر ہونے والے حملے پر قابو پانے میں چار دن لگ گئے جبکہ اس حملے میں سات بھارتی فوجی ہلاک اور 22 زخمی ہوئے ہیں۔ دفاعی تجزیہ کار راہول بیدی کے خیال میں اس سکیورٹی آپریشن کو بیان کرنے کے لیے بدنظمی کے الفاظ ہی استعمال کیے جا سکتے ہیں۔*
سرکاری اطلاعات کے مطابق قومی سلامتی کے مشیر اجیت ڈوول کے پاس پہلے سے یکم جنوری کو ایک حملے کی منصوبہ بندی کی معلومات موجود تھیں۔


پٹھان کوٹ: سوالات زیادہ اور جوابات کم

تاہم دفاعی تجزیہ کاروں کا کہنا ہے کہ حملوں کا جواب دینے میں بھارت کا رویہ سمجھدارانہ نہیں تھا۔ بھارت کی جانب سے ناکافی جارحانہ اقدامات اٹھائے گئے، کئی اقسام کی افواج کی شمولیت اور مناسب دفاعی سامان کی غیر موجودگی نے اس آپریشن کو ناکامی کے نزدیک پہنچا دیا تھا۔

جس وقت حملوں کا آغاز ہوا قومی سلامتی کے مشیر ڈوول نے دہلی کے نواح میں واقع منیسر فوجی اڈّے سے نیشنل سکیورٹی گارڈز کے 150 اہلکاروں کو ہوائی جہاز کے ذریعے غیر مانوس ماحول میں لڑنے کے لیے بھیجنے کا انتخاب کیا۔

اس مشن کی آپریشنل کمانڈ این ایس جی، ڈیفنس سروس کور (ڈی ایس سی)، اور بھارتی فضائیہ کے خصوصی فوجی دستوں کو سونپ دی گئی تھی۔

پٹھان کوٹ آپریشن میں شامل تمام سکیورٹی ایجنسیوں کی کارکردگی کا جائزہ لیا جائے تو یہ ایک لائحہ عمل تک نہ پہنچ پانے اور موثر طریقہ عمل پر متفق نہ ہونے کا نتیجہ تھا۔۔۔ایسی کھلی اور محدود جگہ پر جہاں عام شہریوں کو کسی قسم کا خطرہ پہنچنے کا احتمال نہ ہونے کے برابر ہو، صرف پانچ یا چھ شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کرنے میں چار دن لگ جانا قابل قبول نہیں ہے۔
میجر جنرل شیرو تھاپلیال
ڈی ایس سی ریٹائرڈ اور جذبے سے عاری اہلکاروں پر مشتمل تھی جبکہ سپیشل فورسز کے جوان مشن میں شامل دیگر فورسز کے ساتھ مل کر کام کرنے کی جدوجہد میں ہی لگے رہے۔
تمام تر آپریشن کو خود کنٹرول کرنے کی واضح خواہش میں ڈوول نے ان تقریباً 50 ہزار فوجی جوانوں کو نظرانداز کر دیا جو کہ پہلے ہی پٹھان کوٹ کے علاقے میں موجود تھے۔

خیال رہے کہ پورے ملک میں کسی محدود علاقے میں فوجیوں کی موجودگی کی یہ ممکنہ طور پرسب سے زیادہ تعداد ہے۔

اطلاعات کے مطابق ڈوول نے آرمی چیف سے بیک اپ سپورٹ کےلیے محض 50 سے 60 فوجی جوان مہیا کرنے کی درخواست کی تھی۔

سکیورٹی حکام کا کہنا ہے کہ فوج کشمیری عسکریت پسندوں کا مقابلہ کرنے کا تجربہ رکھتی ہے۔

این ایس جی کے جوان اور افسر اس علاقے سے ناواقف تھے اور اسی وجہ سے اسے وہ نقصانات اٹھانا پڑے جن سے باآسانی بچا جا سکتا تھا جن میں لیفٹیننٹ کرنل نرنجن کمار کی ہلاکت بھی شامل ہے۔

وہ عسکریت پسند کی لاش تلے دبے بم کے دھماکے میں مارے گئے تھے۔ اس دھماکے میں این ایس جی کے چار اہلکار زخمی بھی ہوئے۔
ایسی فوج جس کو عسکریت پسندوں سے نمٹنے کا تجربہ ہوتا، ممکنہ طور پر انھیں عسکریت پسندوں کے اس ہتھکنڈے سے بیوقوف نہیں بنایا جا سکتا تھا جس میں آخری چارے کے طور پر بم کی پن نکال کے عسکریت پسند اس پر لیٹ جاتے ہیں تاکہ بم نظر نہ آئے۔

عسکری ذرائع کے مطابق این ایس جی کو آلات کی تنگی کا بھی سامنا رہا، ان کے پاس تاریکی میں دیکھنے والے مخصوص آلات بھی نہیں تھے اور نہ ہی پٹھان کوٹ میں درپیش حالات سے نمٹنے کے لیے دیگر ضروری سامان ان کے پاس تھا۔

چار روز تک جاری رہنے والے آپریشن کے دوران فوج کو کوئی خاص کردار ادا کرنے نہیں دیا گیا۔

تاہم لڑائی کو 48 گھنٹے سے زائد گزرنے اور وزیر اعظم نریندر مودی، وزیر داخلہ راج ناتھ سنگھ، وزیر دفاع منوہر پاریکر سمیت دیگر وزرا کی جانب سے آپریشن کی کامیابی کے اعلان کے بعد تقریباً دو سو فوجیوں کی تعیناتی کر دی گئی۔

چار شدت پسندوں کی ہلاکت کے بعد مبارکباد کے پیغامات آنا شروع ہوگئے تھے تاہم اس کے بعد فائرنگ کا ایک نیا سلسلہ پھر شروع ہوا۔

فائرنگ کے نئے سلسلے کے بعد اہم سوال یہ پیدا ہوگیا تھا کہ فوجی ہوائی اڈّے کے گرد 12 سو ہیکٹر پر پھیلی قدآور گھاس میں آخر کتنے مسلح حملہ آور چھپے ہوئے ہیں۔






عسکری ذرائع کا کہنا ہے کہ پیر کو رات گئے تک فوجی اڈّے کے اندر وقفے وقفے سے ہونی والی فائرنگ کے درمیان دستی بموں کے دھماکوں کی گونج بھی سنائی دیتی رہی تھی تاہم وہ اندر کے زمینی حقائق کے بارے میں یقین سے کچھ نہیں کہہ سکتے تھے۔

پیر کی شام ڈپٹی این ایس جی کمانڈنٹ میجر جنرل دُشنت سنگھ کا کہنا تھا کہ ’عسکریت پسندوں کے خاتمے کے لیے جاری آپریشن اس وقت آخری مراحل میں ہے۔‘

وزیر دفاع پاریکر نےمنگل کے روز پریس کانفرنس کے دوران بتایا کہ ’چھ مسلح شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کیا جا چکا ہے‘ تاہم ان کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ فوجی اڈّے کو شدت پسندوں سےمکمل طور پر صاف قرار دینے میں ابھی خاصا وقت درکار ہے۔

ان کا کہنا تھا کہ ’مجھے آپریشن میں کچھ کمی نظر آتی ہے لیکن میں نہیں سمجھتا کہ سلامتی پر ہم نے کوئی سمجھوتہ کیا ہے۔‘

تجزیہ کاروں کا کہنا ہے کہ نومبر 2008 میں ممبئی پر حملوں کے دوران کی گئی عملی غلطیاں اور کوتاہیاں پٹھان کوٹ واقعے میں بھی واضح طریقہ کار کی غیر موجودگی کے باعث ایک بار پھر اسی لاپرواہی سے دہرائی گئی ہیں۔

یاد رہے کہ 2008 کے ممبئی حملوں میں 166 افراد ہلاک ہوئے تھے۔




Image copyrightGetty
ممبئی میں 10 مسلح افراد کے خلاف ابتدائی طور پر مقامی پولیس کو استعمال کیا گیا تھا تاہم بعد میں ان کی جگہ بھارتی بحریہ کی میرین کمانڈوز سپیشل فورسز (ایم اے آرسی او ایس) نے لے لی تھی۔

بعد ازاں ایم اے آر سی او ایس سے فوجی کمانڈوز نے حملوں کی تین جگہوں کا چارج لے لیا تھا جن میں دو ہوٹل اور ایک یہودی ثقافتی مرکز شامل تھا۔

این ایس جی کی جگہ بالآخر بھارت فوج نے لے لی تھی جنھیں ممبئی پہنچنے میں تقریباً 12 گھنٹے لگے تھے۔

عسکری تجزیہ کار میجر جنرل شیرو تھاپلیال کہتے ہیں کہ ’پٹھان کوٹ آپریشن میں شامل تمام سکیورٹی ایجنسیوں کی کارکردگی کا جائزہ لیا جائے تو یہ ایک لائحہ عمل تک نہ پہنچ پانے اور موثر طریقہ عمل پر متفق نہ ہونے کا نتیجہ تھا۔‘

ان کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ ’ایسی کھلی اور محدود جگہ پر جہاں عام شہریوں کو کسی قسم کا خطرہ پہنچنے کا احتمال نہ ہونے کے برابر ہو، صرف پانچ یا چھ شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کرنے میں چار دن لگ جانا قابل قبول نہیں ہے۔‘

اس پورے آپریشن کی ایک جو مثبت بات سامنے آئی وہ یہ ہے کہ سکیورٹی فورسز فضائیہ کی اہم ملکیت یعنی مِگ -21 جنگی جہازوں اور ہیلی کاپٹروں کو شدت پسندوں سے بچانے میں کامیاب رہے ہیں۔
چھ حملہ آور مارنے میں چار دن کیوں لگے؟ - BBC Urdu​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

are these new vest army got? never seen them before.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Some villagers reported that they had seen two men in army fatigues in Tibri.*
An alert was sounded on Wednesday in Gurdaspur district of Punjab and a search operation launched in a village after locals reported sighting of two men in army uniform moving in suspicious manner, police said.

Some villagers reported that they had seen two men in army fatigues in Tibri, which is a cantonment area, police said.

Police immediately reported the matter to Army and a joint search operation was launched, said SSP Gurpreet Singh.

There were also reports that five terrorists had sneaked into the border area of Gurdaspur and Pathankot, following which army formations have been put on alert, officials said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

cerberus said:


> Well Basically It Was the Operational Lapse that NSG Used in this OP. Basically It was the Job of Parachute Regiment As the the Attack was on Military installation.NSG is basically a Civilian agency Based in Delhi a Special Action Group (SAG) of the National Security Guard who were deployed in Pathankot are trained for aggressive intervention, hostage rescue and aircraft hijack scenarios. They are not meant to protect any asset, human or otherwise. Their role is to terminate a situation through direct intervention.Para Commandos in other word Parachute Regiment Elite Special Forces squad of the Indian Army, trained specifically to fight terrorists, and brought into the airbase from the Pathankot cantonment before the attack began never directly engaged the terrorists in the fire-fight and instead stood guard of the “strategic assets” at the base- fighters, helicopters, surface to air missiles or radar facilities.
> 
> Its Surprising that OP commander Didn't Use Para (commandos)Most Elite Special Forces of All
> 
> Anyone Remember *Col. S. S Shekawat*


Col.S.S Shekawat is a great man, but it doesn't make the reasons in the associated text (that have no relation to him at all) any less stupid. 


Military SF are meant for offensive unconventional missions, the NSG's role is implcitly domestic.



mkb95 said:


> are these new vest army got? never seen them before.


All the Airforce Police seem to have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Hindustani78 said:


> A Security forces jawan guards at the Pathankot Air Force base after the end of the military operation against militants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Military bases are guarded with full alert as Indian Military is a professional military force.
> 
> Paramilitary and State police will increase more co ordination under Home Ministry and more state to state intelligence will be increased.
> 
> All the Indian Intelligence agencies will come under one platform and national security is always the top priority of GoI.


Only think i didn't get is the reason of downing the building in which the Jihadis holed up.


----------



## Tameem

Respect


----------



## The Eagle

MaarKhoor said:


> *چھ حملہ آور مارنے میں چار دن کیوں لگے؟*
> *بھارتی حکام کو پاکستانی سرحد کے نزدیک واقع پٹھان کوٹ فوجی ہوائی اڈّے پر ہونے والے حملے پر قابو پانے میں چار دن لگ گئے جبکہ اس حملے میں سات بھارتی فوجی ہلاک اور 22 زخمی ہوئے ہیں۔ دفاعی تجزیہ کار راہول بیدی کے خیال میں اس سکیورٹی آپریشن کو بیان کرنے کے لیے بدنظمی کے الفاظ ہی استعمال کیے جا سکتے ہیں۔*
> سرکاری اطلاعات کے مطابق قومی سلامتی کے مشیر اجیت ڈوول کے پاس پہلے سے یکم جنوری کو ایک حملے کی منصوبہ بندی کی معلومات موجود تھیں۔
> 
> 
> پٹھان کوٹ: سوالات زیادہ اور جوابات کم
> 
> تاہم دفاعی تجزیہ کاروں کا کہنا ہے کہ حملوں کا جواب دینے میں بھارت کا رویہ سمجھدارانہ نہیں تھا۔ بھارت کی جانب سے ناکافی جارحانہ اقدامات اٹھائے گئے، کئی اقسام کی افواج کی شمولیت اور مناسب دفاعی سامان کی غیر موجودگی نے اس آپریشن کو ناکامی کے نزدیک پہنچا دیا تھا۔
> 
> جس وقت حملوں کا آغاز ہوا قومی سلامتی کے مشیر ڈوول نے دہلی کے نواح میں واقع منیسر فوجی اڈّے سے نیشنل سکیورٹی گارڈز کے 150 اہلکاروں کو ہوائی جہاز کے ذریعے غیر مانوس ماحول میں لڑنے کے لیے بھیجنے کا انتخاب کیا۔
> 
> اس مشن کی آپریشنل کمانڈ این ایس جی، ڈیفنس سروس کور (ڈی ایس سی)، اور بھارتی فضائیہ کے خصوصی فوجی دستوں کو سونپ دی گئی تھی۔
> 
> پٹھان کوٹ آپریشن میں شامل تمام سکیورٹی ایجنسیوں کی کارکردگی کا جائزہ لیا جائے تو یہ ایک لائحہ عمل تک نہ پہنچ پانے اور موثر طریقہ عمل پر متفق نہ ہونے کا نتیجہ تھا۔۔۔ایسی کھلی اور محدود جگہ پر جہاں عام شہریوں کو کسی قسم کا خطرہ پہنچنے کا احتمال نہ ہونے کے برابر ہو، صرف پانچ یا چھ شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کرنے میں چار دن لگ جانا قابل قبول نہیں ہے۔
> میجر جنرل شیرو تھاپلیال
> ڈی ایس سی ریٹائرڈ اور جذبے سے عاری اہلکاروں پر مشتمل تھی جبکہ سپیشل فورسز کے جوان مشن میں شامل دیگر فورسز کے ساتھ مل کر کام کرنے کی جدوجہد میں ہی لگے رہے۔
> تمام تر آپریشن کو خود کنٹرول کرنے کی واضح خواہش میں ڈوول نے ان تقریباً 50 ہزار فوجی جوانوں کو نظرانداز کر دیا جو کہ پہلے ہی پٹھان کوٹ کے علاقے میں موجود تھے۔
> 
> خیال رہے کہ پورے ملک میں کسی محدود علاقے میں فوجیوں کی موجودگی کی یہ ممکنہ طور پرسب سے زیادہ تعداد ہے۔
> 
> اطلاعات کے مطابق ڈوول نے آرمی چیف سے بیک اپ سپورٹ کےلیے محض 50 سے 60 فوجی جوان مہیا کرنے کی درخواست کی تھی۔
> 
> سکیورٹی حکام کا کہنا ہے کہ فوج کشمیری عسکریت پسندوں کا مقابلہ کرنے کا تجربہ رکھتی ہے۔
> 
> این ایس جی کے جوان اور افسر اس علاقے سے ناواقف تھے اور اسی وجہ سے اسے وہ نقصانات اٹھانا پڑے جن سے باآسانی بچا جا سکتا تھا جن میں لیفٹیننٹ کرنل نرنجن کمار کی ہلاکت بھی شامل ہے۔
> 
> وہ عسکریت پسند کی لاش تلے دبے بم کے دھماکے میں مارے گئے تھے۔ اس دھماکے میں این ایس جی کے چار اہلکار زخمی بھی ہوئے۔
> ایسی فوج جس کو عسکریت پسندوں سے نمٹنے کا تجربہ ہوتا، ممکنہ طور پر انھیں عسکریت پسندوں کے اس ہتھکنڈے سے بیوقوف نہیں بنایا جا سکتا تھا جس میں آخری چارے کے طور پر بم کی پن نکال کے عسکریت پسند اس پر لیٹ جاتے ہیں تاکہ بم نظر نہ آئے۔
> 
> عسکری ذرائع کے مطابق این ایس جی کو آلات کی تنگی کا بھی سامنا رہا، ان کے پاس تاریکی میں دیکھنے والے مخصوص آلات بھی نہیں تھے اور نہ ہی پٹھان کوٹ میں درپیش حالات سے نمٹنے کے لیے دیگر ضروری سامان ان کے پاس تھا۔
> 
> چار روز تک جاری رہنے والے آپریشن کے دوران فوج کو کوئی خاص کردار ادا کرنے نہیں دیا گیا۔
> 
> تاہم لڑائی کو 48 گھنٹے سے زائد گزرنے اور وزیر اعظم نریندر مودی، وزیر داخلہ راج ناتھ سنگھ، وزیر دفاع منوہر پاریکر سمیت دیگر وزرا کی جانب سے آپریشن کی کامیابی کے اعلان کے بعد تقریباً دو سو فوجیوں کی تعیناتی کر دی گئی۔
> 
> چار شدت پسندوں کی ہلاکت کے بعد مبارکباد کے پیغامات آنا شروع ہوگئے تھے تاہم اس کے بعد فائرنگ کا ایک نیا سلسلہ پھر شروع ہوا۔
> 
> فائرنگ کے نئے سلسلے کے بعد اہم سوال یہ پیدا ہوگیا تھا کہ فوجی ہوائی اڈّے کے گرد 12 سو ہیکٹر پر پھیلی قدآور گھاس میں آخر کتنے مسلح حملہ آور چھپے ہوئے ہیں۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عسکری ذرائع کا کہنا ہے کہ پیر کو رات گئے تک فوجی اڈّے کے اندر وقفے وقفے سے ہونی والی فائرنگ کے درمیان دستی بموں کے دھماکوں کی گونج بھی سنائی دیتی رہی تھی تاہم وہ اندر کے زمینی حقائق کے بارے میں یقین سے کچھ نہیں کہہ سکتے تھے۔
> 
> پیر کی شام ڈپٹی این ایس جی کمانڈنٹ میجر جنرل دُشنت سنگھ کا کہنا تھا کہ ’عسکریت پسندوں کے خاتمے کے لیے جاری آپریشن اس وقت آخری مراحل میں ہے۔‘
> 
> وزیر دفاع پاریکر نےمنگل کے روز پریس کانفرنس کے دوران بتایا کہ ’چھ مسلح شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کیا جا چکا ہے‘ تاہم ان کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ فوجی اڈّے کو شدت پسندوں سےمکمل طور پر صاف قرار دینے میں ابھی خاصا وقت درکار ہے۔
> 
> ان کا کہنا تھا کہ ’مجھے آپریشن میں کچھ کمی نظر آتی ہے لیکن میں نہیں سمجھتا کہ سلامتی پر ہم نے کوئی سمجھوتہ کیا ہے۔‘
> 
> تجزیہ کاروں کا کہنا ہے کہ نومبر 2008 میں ممبئی پر حملوں کے دوران کی گئی عملی غلطیاں اور کوتاہیاں پٹھان کوٹ واقعے میں بھی واضح طریقہ کار کی غیر موجودگی کے باعث ایک بار پھر اسی لاپرواہی سے دہرائی گئی ہیں۔
> 
> یاد رہے کہ 2008 کے ممبئی حملوں میں 166 افراد ہلاک ہوئے تھے۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightGetty
> ممبئی میں 10 مسلح افراد کے خلاف ابتدائی طور پر مقامی پولیس کو استعمال کیا گیا تھا تاہم بعد میں ان کی جگہ بھارتی بحریہ کی میرین کمانڈوز سپیشل فورسز (ایم اے آرسی او ایس) نے لے لی تھی۔
> 
> بعد ازاں ایم اے آر سی او ایس سے فوجی کمانڈوز نے حملوں کی تین جگہوں کا چارج لے لیا تھا جن میں دو ہوٹل اور ایک یہودی ثقافتی مرکز شامل تھا۔
> 
> این ایس جی کی جگہ بالآخر بھارت فوج نے لے لی تھی جنھیں ممبئی پہنچنے میں تقریباً 12 گھنٹے لگے تھے۔
> 
> عسکری تجزیہ کار میجر جنرل شیرو تھاپلیال کہتے ہیں کہ ’پٹھان کوٹ آپریشن میں شامل تمام سکیورٹی ایجنسیوں کی کارکردگی کا جائزہ لیا جائے تو یہ ایک لائحہ عمل تک نہ پہنچ پانے اور موثر طریقہ عمل پر متفق نہ ہونے کا نتیجہ تھا۔‘
> 
> ان کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ ’ایسی کھلی اور محدود جگہ پر جہاں عام شہریوں کو کسی قسم کا خطرہ پہنچنے کا احتمال نہ ہونے کے برابر ہو، صرف پانچ یا چھ شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کرنے میں چار دن لگ جانا قابل قبول نہیں ہے۔‘
> 
> اس پورے آپریشن کی ایک جو مثبت بات سامنے آئی وہ یہ ہے کہ سکیورٹی فورسز فضائیہ کی اہم ملکیت یعنی مِگ -21 جنگی جہازوں اور ہیلی کاپٹروں کو شدت پسندوں سے بچانے میں کامیاب رہے ہیں۔
> چھ حملہ آور مارنے میں چار دن کیوں لگے؟ - BBC Urdu​



Every life matters but sending in the non relevant to pursue the such kind of OP which they are not trained for exactly, is indeed start of perception that they did not want to conclude the OP to soon in a professional manner so far most of the best gain is Sympathy from world and then followed by the mindset against Pakistan as per script that media readout without even a break for breath.

A situation with genuine description can be discussed which can lead to an end where progress could be made to betterment. But where there is a mindset then first batch of energy has to be consumed to change such foolish thing and then after progress to be made but after such extra efforts for unnecessary things, the productive efforts are lost. When the one is not even ready to stand where the progress can be started and what results do we expect as nothing but derail the process. Pakistan never came-up with mindset of anything for talks. It has been always facts and truths though fight against terrorism has set example even praised by West and US. India has to get rid of mindsets but if they want results what pleases them only then there is a big NO and no any independent nation would ever agrees to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

MaarKhoor said:


> I think list is incomplete as per wikipedia (i am not cheering neither happy just want to correct the facts)
> *List of terrorist incidents in India*
> December 13, 2001 2001 Indian Parliament attack in New Delhi Delhi 7 verdict given
> May 13, 2002 2002 Jaunpur train crash[7] N/A 12 80
> December 6, 2002 2002 Mumbai bus bombing[8] Mumbai 2 14
> December 21, 2002 Kurnool train crash Andhra Pradesh 20 80
> September 10, 2002 Rafiganj train disaster Bihar 130 300
> September 24, 2002 Terrorists attack the Akshardham temple in Gujarat Gujarat 31
> January 27, 2003 2003 Mumbai bombing[9] Mumbai 1
> March 13, 2003 2003 Mumbai train bombing[10] Mumbai 11
> July 28, 2003 2003 Mumbai bus bombing [11] Mumbai 4 32
> August 25, 2003 25 August 2003 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 52
> August 15, 2004 2004 Dhemaji school bombing Assam 18 40
> July 28, 2005 2005 Jaunpur train bombing[12] N/A 13 50
> October 29, 2005 29 October 2005 Delhi bombings: Three powerful serial blasts in New Delhi at different places [13]
> Delhi
> 
> 70 250
> March 7, 2006 2006 Varanasi bombings: Three synchronized terrorist attacks in Varanasi in Shri Sankatmochan Mandir and Varanasi Cantonment Railway Station[14]
> Varanasi
> 
> 21
> July 11, 2006 2006 Mumbai train bombings: Series of 7 train bombing during the evening rush hour in Mumbai Mumbai 209 500
> September 8, 2006 2006 Malegaon bombings: Series of bomb blasts in the vicinity of a mosque in Malegaon, Maharashtra Maharashtra 37 125
> February 18, 2007 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings Haryana 68
> May 18, 2007 Mecca Masjid bombing: At least 13 people were killed, including 4 killed by the Indian police in the rioting that followed, in the bombing at Mecca Masjid, Hyderabadthat took place during the Friday prayers Hyderabad 13
> August 25, 2007 25 August 2007 Hyderabad bombings - Two blasts in Hyderabad's Lumbini park and Gokul Chat. Hyderabad 42
> October 11, 2007 One blast at a shrine of a Sufi Muslim saint in the town of Ajmer[15] Rajasthan 3
> October 14, 2007 One blast in a movie theater in the town of Ludhianaon the Muslim holy day of Eid ul-Fitr[15] Ludhiana 6
> November 24, 2007 A series of near-simultaneous explosions at courthouse complexes in the cities of Lucknow,Varanasi, and Faizabad[15] Uttar Pradesh 16 70
> January 1, 2008 Terror attack on CRPF camp in Rampur, Uttar Pradeshby Lashkar-e-Taiba,[16] Uttar Pradesh 8 5
> May 13, 2008 Jaipur bombings: 9 bomb blasts along 6 areas inJaipur Jaipur 63 200
> July 25, 2008 2008 Bangalore serial blasts: 8 low intensity bomb blasts in Bangalore Bangalore 2 20 arrests made
> July 26, 2008 2008 Ahmedabad blasts: 17 serial bomb blasts inAhmedabad Gujarat 29 110 arrests made
> September 13, 2008 13 September 2008 Delhi bombings: 5 bomb blasts inDelhi markets Delhi 33 130
> September 27, 2008 27 September 2008 Delhi blast: Bombings at Mehrauli area, 2 bomb blasts in Delhi flower market Delhi 3 21
> September 29, 2008 29 September 2008 western India bombings: 10 killed and 80 injured in bombings in Maharashtra (including Malegaon) and Gujarat bomb blasts Maharashtra 10 80
> October 1, 2008 2008 Agartala bombings Agartala 4 100
> October 21, 2008 2008 Imphal bombing Imphal 17 40
> October 30, 2008 2008 Assam bombings Assam 77 300
> November 26, 2008 2008 Mumbai attacks[17][18] Mumbai 171 239 verdict given
> January 1, 2009 2009 Guwahati bombings[19] Assam 6 67
> April 6, 2009 2009 Assam bombings[20] Assam 7 62
> February 13, 2010 2010 Pune bombing[21] Pune 17 60
> December 7, 2010 2010 Varanasi bombing[22] Varanasi 1 20
> July 13, 2011 2011 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 26 130
> September 7, 2011 2011 Delhi bombing[23] Delhi 19 76
> February 13, 2012 2012 attacks on Israeli diplomats Delhi 0 4
> August 1, 2012 2012 Pune bombings Pune 0 1
> February 21, 2013 2013 Hyderabad blasts Hyderabad 16 119
> March 13, 2013 March 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 7 10
> 17 April 2013 2013 Bangalore blast Bengaluru 0 16
> 25 May 2013 2013 Naxal attack in Darbha valley Chhattisgarh 28 32
> 24 June 2013 June 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 8 19
> 7 July 2013 July 2013 Maoist attack in Dumka Chhattisgarh 5
> 7 July 2013 Bodh Gaya bombings Bihar 0 5
> 27 October 2013 2013 Patna bombings Bihar 5 66
> 25 April 2014 Blast in Jharkhand[24] Jharkhand 8 4-5
> 28 April 2014 Blast in Budgam District[25] Jammu and Kashmir 0 18
> 1 May 2014 2014 Chennai train bombing Tamil Nadu 1 14
> 12 May 2014 Maoist blast in Gadchiroli District[26] Jharkhand 7 2
> 28 December 2014 Bomb blast at Church Street, Bangalore[27] Bengaluru 1 5
> 20 March 2015 2015 Jammu attack[28] Jammu and Kashmir 6 10
> 27 July 2015 2015 Gurdaspur attack in Dina Nagar, Gurdaspur district Punjab 10 15
> 02 January 2016 2016 Pathankot attack in Pathankot IAF base,Pathankot Punjab 7



Rightly quoted. Loss of lives is irreparable.

but either the office bearers don't know a bit about situations and are incompetent while talking or requirement of results forcibly changed the verdicts showing maximum efforts to have wished results people do know what really happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Bornubus said:


> Only think i didn't get is the reason of downing the building in which the Jihadis holed up.



Proxy terrorists were completely failed and the base was well defended by the Defence security Corps who were ex service men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Abingdonboy said:


> Military SF are meant for offensive unconventional missions, the NSG's role is implcitly domestic.


NSG Use for the Protection For State Assets Basically Its Civilian Agency.its main aim for Internal civilian Anti terror Op Like i Mentioned Above 
Counter terrorism, special weapons and tactics, protection of VIP,aircraft hijack,
Protection of international or domestic VIP, protection of significant state assets.

Its Never Happened in the Past that NSG is called for Protection of Military Installations.Its Comes under Military Authority 
Para commandos are Used in J&K and other state For Protection of Army Bases.For Example Garud commados are Already placed in Pathankot.The Para SF were Already Protecting Strategic assets of base Its More than Enough to Counter Threats 

Why Need of NSG Required 


Abingdonboy said:


> Col.S.S Shekawat is a great man, but it doesn't make the reasons in the associated text (that have no relation to him at all) any less stupid.


Its Just Mentioned me as Random


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Windjammer. Since the other thread got deleted and you posted a good snap perhaps of the ppl looking for clues in villages around Patahnkot. So here is my analysis
I will try to explain it here so that all the viewers and readers can understand what he missed as this info is not much circulating in public domain barring known to limited reporters who are asked to keep mum on this. They have partly posted few articles on this but boot prints and many other facts are omitted from journalistic reports.

The hostiles were assumed to have sneaked in 2 groups.. All of you know one group is the Car which they hijacked one night before. The other Group is assumed to have in all likelihood sneaked into the Pathankot Air Force base through a 100 metre long, 7ft wide drain on one of the branches of the Ravi leading to the base. It is bang opposite a small road and in 3 directions have 3 shrines - a gurudwara, a hanuman temple and a dargah. The mesh covering the huge drain was torn and footprints of boots were found there. That drain entrance is bang near Kolia village on the Bamiyal-Pathankot road which is why the roads and houses are rural in nature. No one first had a clue about that this was used for a team to sneak into the base. It was only after a through investigation and a very vocal DM MP asking how the hell they entered the base and if not from entrance from where... (_the dialogue used by MP was roughly do you want me to believe they all jumped walls? are they special forces? or is it some movie scene re-enacted with wires to help them leap in air and climb over.....)_

So here are the snaps

1. Entrance of the drain





2 Village surroundings in and around Pathankot




The whole of west side of pathankot AF and north side was combed. These snaps are primarily the ones who were following this path and lead

3.Shoe/Boot print in the entrance portion
(luckily due to wet soil we got that clue or else it would have probably got overlooked)






*Actionable*
- Officially NIA is investigating this aspect along with the whole terror probe
- NSA Doval has atm submitted the following information (beyond whats reported in public domain/media and as told by my source) and snaps and perhaps will also allow cross examination of the same by Pakistan and USA Intelligence (may have done that already)

The transcripts of call
The GPS handsets data
Dead terrorists identification details including pictures and DNA samples (done today)
Pictures of dead terrorists shoes.
Clothes and items carried
Footprint matching the terrorists shoes with the above picture 
Others which are deemed classified and could not be disclosed at all to a civilian like me as per my source (possibly some literature connecting JeM, handlers or their extremism mindset)
So yes, Windy bhai got perhaps a picture too close to the true investigation probe.. Luckily that part is not in media glitz and aired as exclusive.

Now dont ask me what i think.. As i have maintained let GOI and GOP handle things and let NSA Janjua and NSA doval be doing their work.. I cannot be judging what is what and what it means and what it signifies.. I am too mediocre to have expertise in this domain to expertly comment (especially on whats given by NSA to each other and prints) and give you all a good analytical conclusion.

@MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Oscar @WAJsal @nair @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @Levina @others

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
5 | Like Like:
7


----------



## AyanRay

MaarKhoor said:


> I think list is incomplete as per wikipedia (i am not cheering neither happy just want to correct the facts)
> *List of terrorist incidents in India*
> December 13, 2001 2001 Indian Parliament attack in New Delhi Delhi 7 verdict given
> May 13, 2002 2002 Jaunpur train crash[7] N/A 12 80
> December 6, 2002 2002 Mumbai bus bombing[8] Mumbai 2 14
> December 21, 2002 Kurnool train crash Andhra Pradesh 20 80
> September 10, 2002 Rafiganj train disaster Bihar 130 300
> September 24, 2002 Terrorists attack the Akshardham temple in Gujarat Gujarat 31
> January 27, 2003 2003 Mumbai bombing[9] Mumbai 1
> March 13, 2003 2003 Mumbai train bombing[10] Mumbai 11
> July 28, 2003 2003 Mumbai bus bombing [11] Mumbai 4 32
> August 25, 2003 25 August 2003 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 52
> August 15, 2004 2004 Dhemaji school bombing Assam 18 40
> July 28, 2005 2005 Jaunpur train bombing[12] N/A 13 50
> October 29, 2005 29 October 2005 Delhi bombings: Three powerful serial blasts in New Delhi at different places [13]
> Delhi
> 
> 70 250
> March 7, 2006 2006 Varanasi bombings: Three synchronized terrorist attacks in Varanasi in Shri Sankatmochan Mandir and Varanasi Cantonment Railway Station[14]
> Varanasi
> 
> 21
> July 11, 2006 2006 Mumbai train bombings: Series of 7 train bombing during the evening rush hour in Mumbai Mumbai 209 500
> September 8, 2006 2006 Malegaon bombings: Series of bomb blasts in the vicinity of a mosque in Malegaon, Maharashtra Maharashtra 37 125
> February 18, 2007 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings Haryana 68
> May 18, 2007 Mecca Masjid bombing: At least 13 people were killed, including 4 killed by the Indian police in the rioting that followed, in the bombing at Mecca Masjid, Hyderabadthat took place during the Friday prayers Hyderabad 13
> August 25, 2007 25 August 2007 Hyderabad bombings - Two blasts in Hyderabad's Lumbini park and Gokul Chat. Hyderabad 42
> October 11, 2007 One blast at a shrine of a Sufi Muslim saint in the town of Ajmer[15] Rajasthan 3
> October 14, 2007 One blast in a movie theater in the town of Ludhianaon the Muslim holy day of Eid ul-Fitr[15] Ludhiana 6
> November 24, 2007 A series of near-simultaneous explosions at courthouse complexes in the cities of Lucknow,Varanasi, and Faizabad[15] Uttar Pradesh 16 70
> January 1, 2008 Terror attack on CRPF camp in Rampur, Uttar Pradeshby Lashkar-e-Taiba,[16] Uttar Pradesh 8 5
> May 13, 2008 Jaipur bombings: 9 bomb blasts along 6 areas inJaipur Jaipur 63 200
> July 25, 2008 2008 Bangalore serial blasts: 8 low intensity bomb blasts in Bangalore Bangalore 2 20 arrests made
> July 26, 2008 2008 Ahmedabad blasts: 17 serial bomb blasts inAhmedabad Gujarat 29 110 arrests made
> September 13, 2008 13 September 2008 Delhi bombings: 5 bomb blasts inDelhi markets Delhi 33 130
> September 27, 2008 27 September 2008 Delhi blast: Bombings at Mehrauli area, 2 bomb blasts in Delhi flower market Delhi 3 21
> September 29, 2008 29 September 2008 western India bombings: 10 killed and 80 injured in bombings in Maharashtra (including Malegaon) and Gujarat bomb blasts Maharashtra 10 80
> October 1, 2008 2008 Agartala bombings Agartala 4 100
> October 21, 2008 2008 Imphal bombing Imphal 17 40
> October 30, 2008 2008 Assam bombings Assam 77 300
> November 26, 2008 2008 Mumbai attacks[17][18] Mumbai 171 239 verdict given
> January 1, 2009 2009 Guwahati bombings[19] Assam 6 67
> April 6, 2009 2009 Assam bombings[20] Assam 7 62
> February 13, 2010 2010 Pune bombing[21] Pune 17 60
> December 7, 2010 2010 Varanasi bombing[22] Varanasi 1 20
> July 13, 2011 2011 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 26 130
> September 7, 2011 2011 Delhi bombing[23] Delhi 19 76
> February 13, 2012 2012 attacks on Israeli diplomats Delhi 0 4
> August 1, 2012 2012 Pune bombings Pune 0 1
> February 21, 2013 2013 Hyderabad blasts Hyderabad 16 119
> March 13, 2013 March 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 7 10
> 17 April 2013 2013 Bangalore blast Bengaluru 0 16
> 25 May 2013 2013 Naxal attack in Darbha valley Chhattisgarh 28 32
> 24 June 2013 June 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 8 19
> 7 July 2013 July 2013 Maoist attack in Dumka Chhattisgarh 5
> 7 July 2013 Bodh Gaya bombings Bihar 0 5
> 27 October 2013 2013 Patna bombings Bihar 5 66
> 25 April 2014 Blast in Jharkhand[24] Jharkhand 8 4-5
> 28 April 2014 Blast in Budgam District[25] Jammu and Kashmir 0 18
> 1 May 2014 2014 Chennai train bombing Tamil Nadu 1 14
> 12 May 2014 Maoist blast in Gadchiroli District[26] Jharkhand 7 2
> 28 December 2014 Bomb blast at Church Street, Bangalore[27] Bengaluru 1 5
> 20 March 2015 2015 Jammu attack[28] Jammu and Kashmir 6 10
> 27 July 2015 2015 Gurdaspur attack in Dina Nagar, Gurdaspur district Punjab 10 15
> 02 January 2016 2016 Pathankot attack in Pathankot IAF base,Pathankot Punjab 7



I hope you understand the difference between bomb blasts and coordinated fidayeen attacks. And it seems you have completely missed another table just below the table which you have copy pasted regarding the no. of casualties. Please take a look at that table especially after 2008 , when Mumbai attacks took place.

List of terrorist incidents in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Breaking- One suspected terrorist arrested from pathankot!!!!

Nsg and garud commandos are present there.


----------



## Green Angel

ravinderpalrulez said:


> Breaking- One suspected terrorist arrested from pathankot!!!!
> 
> Nsg and garud commandos are present there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

ravinderpalrulez said:


> Breaking- One suspected terrorist arrested from pathankot!!!!
> 
> Nsg and garud commandos are present there.


And this hard trained terrorist will confess with in minutes after the arrest even tell about his home town in Pakistan. Good Job.

*All airbases in western sector put on high alert; Intel says more terrorists are at large.*
Gurdaspur: Days after terror attack in Pathankot's air base, all Western Sector airbases have been put on high alert after two suspicious men in army uniform were sighted near Tibri military station in Punjab's Gurdaspur.
Acting on the intelligence input about Tibri, the entire around area around military station has been cordoned off.

Intelligence input says that more terrorists are at large.

In a pre-dawn attack, a group of heavily-armed Pakistani terrorists, suspected to be belonging to Jaish-e-Mohammed outfit, struck at the Air Force base in Punjab on January 2.

Several countries have condemned the attack in which seven securitymen were killed.
All airbases in western sector put on high alert; Intel says more terrorists are at large | Zee News

*Pathankot attack: Gurdaspur SP was not a regular visitor to Panj Pir Dargah, claims shrine keeper*
Pathankot: The role of Gurdaspur Superintendent of Police (SP) Salwinder Singh, who was abducted and later left unhurt by the terrorists during Pathankot onslaught, has come under scanner as the keeper of Panj Pir Dargah to which Singh claimed to be a frequent visitor has denied seeing him before at the shrine.
As per a CNN-IBN report, Som – the caretaker of the shrine – has revealed that at around 8:30 pm on December 31 Singh had called him to keep the gates of the shrine open. However, when he told Singh that it was time to close the shrine gates, the SP forced him to follow his orders.
Refuting Singh's claims that he has been a regular visitor to the shrine, Som said that he had never seen him before at the religious place.

He further revealed that Singh's jeweller friend Rajesh Verma, who had never been to the shrine earlier, had also visited the shrine on the same day twice.

The shrine is said to be just a few kilometers away from Bamiyal area in Punjab from where the terrorists are believed to have infiltrated.
The SP might have played a crucial role in the Pathankot attacks as it is believed that he could have also provided logistical support to the terrorists, claims CNN-IBN report.

Singh during initial questioning had claimed that he was abducted by heavily-armed terrorists and later released unharmed.
Pathankot attack: Gurdaspur SP was not a regular visitor to Panj Pir Dargah, claims shrine keeper | Zee News


----------



## The Eagle

MaarKhoor said:


> And this hard trained terrorist will confess with in minutes after the arrest even tell about his home town in Pakistan. Good Job.
> 
> *All airbases in western sector put on high alert; Intel says more terrorists are at large.*
> Gurdaspur: Days after terror attack in Pathankot's air base, all Western Sector airbases have been put on high alert after two suspicious men in army uniform were sighted near Tibri military station in Punjab's Gurdaspur.
> Acting on the intelligence input about Tibri, the entire around area around military station has been cordoned off.
> 
> Intelligence input says that more terrorists are at large.
> 
> In a pre-dawn attack, a group of heavily-armed *Pakistani terrorists*, suspected to be belonging to Jaish-e-Mohammed outfit, struck at the Air Force base in Punjab on January 2.
> 
> Several countries have condemned the attack in which seven securitymen were killed.
> All airbases in western sector put on high alert; Intel says more terrorists are at large | Zee News



Oh come on (Coloured Words) , now what they want like Obama himself visit India immediately and announce that US is not offering any sort of arms to Pakistan. Allegations, Allegations and Allegations even the investigation is not yet closed and there is news of other terrorist at large so why not India first control the whole situation, create a comfortable atmosphere like everything is done and lets talk and bring the facts.



MaarKhoor said:


> *Pathankot attack: Gurdaspur SP was not a regular visitor to Panj Pir Dargah, claims shrine keeper*
> Pathankot: The role of Gurdaspur Superintendent of Police (SP) Salwinder Singh, who was abducted and later left unhurt by the terrorists during Pathankot onslaught, has come under scanner as the keeper of Panj Pir Dargah to which Singh claimed to be a frequent visitor has denied seeing him before at the shrine.
> As per a CNN-IBN report, Som – the caretaker of the shrine – has revealed that at around 8:30 pm on December 31 Singh had called him to keep the gates of the shrine open. However, when he told Singh that it was time to close the shrine gates, the SP forced him to follow his orders.
> Refuting Singh's claims that he has been a regular visitor to the shrine, Som said that he had never seen him before at the religious place.
> 
> He further revealed that Singh's jeweller friend Rajesh Verma, who had never been to the shrine earlier, had also visited the shrine on the same day twice.
> 
> The shrine is said to be just a few kilometers away from Bamiyal area in Punjab from where the terrorists are believed to have infiltrated.
> The SP might have played a crucial role in the Pathankot attacks as it is believed that he could have also provided logistical support to the terrorists, claims CNN-IBN report.
> 
> Singh during initial questioning had claimed that he was abducted by heavily-armed terrorists and later released unharmed.
> Pathankot attack: Gurdaspur SP was not a regular visitor to Panj Pir Dargah, claims shrine keeper | Zee News



Indians did not believe the SP at all that he was abducted and nobody listened to him as he indicated in first call about the situation and there is something going to happen but statement of shrine caretaker put him into situation and so the interest of Zee news. Man, they are indeed up to something. So next thing announced by officials could be like SP was involved in attacks as he was honey trapped by Pakistan ISI and helped Pakistani Terrorist for attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ravinderpalrulez said:


> Breaking- One suspected terrorist arrested from pathankot!!!!
> 
> Nsg and garud commandos are present there.



He's been beaten black&blue. Presttitue is reporting that he's mental ill. 

They shouldn't have shown all this live or aired it.


----------



## AyanRay

Parul said:


> He's been beaten black&blue. Presttitue is reporting that he's mental ill.
> 
> They shouldn't have shown all this live or aired it.



I never saw anyone beating him black & blue, just few kicks in this leg to get him talking. And he did seemed mentally Ill.



The Eagle said:


> Indians did not believe the SP at all that he was abducted and nobody listened to him as he indicated in first call about the situation and there is something going to happen but statement of shrine caretaker put him into situation and so the interest of Zee news. Man, they are indeed up to something. So next thing announced by officials could be like SP was involved in attacks as he was honey trapped by Pakistan ISI and helped Pakistani Terrorist for attacks.



So, it was a false flag operation conducted by India. The terrorists abducted an Indian police officer, that 'Indian' police officer informs his superiors (But why? its a false flag operation, Indians should already know that), the police informs Central Govt (again why?), the Central Govt sends NSG into the airbase.(could have sent them earlier, because- it was a flase flag operation, why wait for the SP's complain), the attack takes place and after 4 terrorists are killed, the govt declares victory, because the SP and telephone intercepts indicated 4 terrorists. Then the 5th and 6th terrorists are found, and the security forces and govt are surprised (again, how is that possible? Its a inside job, the govt should know the exact no. of terrorists. Then doubts are raised over SP, that he may have aided the terrorists (again, If I had been the SP, I would be very angry and spill the beans that muuudi planned the attack).
And above all kashmiri organization of terrorists United Jehad Council,based in P0K claims responsibility for the attack. The govt will be really shocked by this claim, isn't it?

Btw, India right now is the fastest growing economy in the world and it conducts a terror attack in its air force base which has the potential to scare away western investors. Very nice logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

AyanRay said:


> I never saw anyone beating him black & blue, just few kicks in this leg to get him talking. And he did seemed mentally Ill.
> 
> 
> 
> So, it was a false flag operation conducted by India. The terrorists abducted an Indian police officer, that 'Indian' police officer informs his superiors (But why? its a false flag operation, Indians should already know that), the police informs Central Govt (again why?), the Central Govt sends NSG into the airbase.(could have sent them earlier, because- it was a flase flag operation, why wait for the SP's complain), the attack takes place and after 4 terrorists are killed, the govt declares victory, because the SP and telephone intercepts indicated 4 terrorists. Then the 5th and 6th terrorists are found, and the security forces and govt are surprised (again, how is that possible? Its a inside job, the govt should know the exact no. of terrorists. Then doubts are raised over SP, that he may have aided the terrorists (again, If I had been the SP, I would be very angry and spill the beans that muuudi planned the attack).
> And above all kashmiri organization of terrorists United Jehad Council,based in P0K claims responsibility for the attack. The govt will be really shocked by this claim, isn't it?
> 
> Btw, India right now is the fastest growing economy in the world and it conducts a terror attack in its air force base which has the potential to scare away western investors. Very nice logic.



Contradiction of verdicts is already discussed as well as mentioned by @MaarKhoor in detail above. Rest about Whys, the more Whys should have been asked to the Indian Officials so the picture would have been more clearer. Does attacks ever stopped the investors in Pakistan or we can say how stopping the investors would benefit a terrorist. Rest about links to the Kashmir, its Indian Occupied Kashmir and Azad Kashmir. Pakistan never said Pakistan Kashmir it is always mentioned Azad Kashmir and Indian Occupied Kashmir. Exactly it was claimed by UJC but still dragging Pakistan into it despite the UJC claim is a big WHY should have been asked to Indian Government. SP informed superiors but was told to go home and come office tomorrow. read the thread posts carefully so you will find news about all then you are most welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AyanRay

The Eagle said:


> Contradiction of verdicts is already discussed as well as mentioned by @MaarKhoor in detail above. Rest about Whys, the more Whys should have been asked to the Indian Officials so the picture would have been more clearer. Does attacks ever stopped the investors in Pakistan or we can say how stopping the investors would benefit a terrorist. Rest about links to the Kashmir, its Indian Occupied Kashmir and Azad Kashmir. Pakistan never said Pakistan Kashmir it is always mentioned Azad Kashmir and Indian Occupied Kashmir. Exactly it was claimed by UJC but still dragging Pakistan into it despite the UJC claim is a big WHY should have been asked to Indian Government. SP informed superiors but was told to go home and come office tomorrow. read the thread posts carefully so you will find news about all then you are most welcome.



Please don't advice me to follow the news about Pathankot attacks, I am well informed about it.

Secondly, I don't care what Pakistan calls what, its P0K for India, and yes UJC and all its leaders are based in Pakistan and funded by ISI, don't believe me? ask Musharaf who himself acknowledged it.

Why terrorists care about FDIs, good question, they only care about 72 virgins, but their handler (ISI) does. One purpose for such strike is to economically weaken India.

And regarding investments in Pakistan- was that sarcasm?


----------



## Maarkhoor

@The Eagle 
We discussed this enough I would like add my end notes whoever responsible must be punished, every times fingers pointed out at Pakistan, I would like say it again I condemn this barbaric act of aggression but have to defend my mother land for false un proved allegation. I demand from the authorities from the both countries they can be from Kashmir, Pakistan or Indian punish them and resume the peace talks. This time at least set an example for future for all those who don't want peace between the two countries.
regards,
RIP to soldiers who died defending their motherland, salute 




Pls no more tags. thnks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

MaarKhoor said:


> @The Eagle
> We discussed this enough I would like add my end notes whoever responsible must be punished, every times fingers pointed out at Pakistan, I would like say it again I condemn this barbaric act of aggression but have to defend my mother land for false un proved allegation. I demand from the authorities from the both countries they can be from Kashmir, Pakistan or Indian punish them and resume the peace talks. This time at least set an example for future for all those who don't want peace between the two countries.
> regards,
> RIP to soldiers who died defending their motherland, salute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls no more tags. thnks



Agreed with you on all this bro. 

From my side as well, no more tags please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Days after terror attack in Pathankot's air base, all Western Sector airbases have been put on high alert after two suspicious men in army uniform were sighted near Tibri military station in Punjab's Gurdaspur.

Acting on the intelligence input about Tibri, the entire around area around military station has been cordoned off.

Intelligence input says that more terrorists are at large.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-January, 2016 20:32 IST
*Terrorist Attack at AIR Force Station Pathankot *

On receipt of intelligence inputs of a likely attempt by terrorists to infiltrate into military installations in Pathankot area, Air Force Station Pathankot was put on heightened alert status. Air warriors were issued arms and ammunition to protect vital assets. Air Force Garud Special Forces were reinforced from other Air Force Stations and were deployed at strategic locations around the airfield. *Aerial surveillance was mounted using night vision and thermal imaging devices on board Remotely Piloted Aircraft, C-130J Special Operations aircraft and helicopters.* *First contact with the terrorists was made through a remotely piloted aircraft. *On detection, the terrorists were immediately engaged by the Garuds. One Garud, Corporal Gursewak Singh, was martyred in the initial engagement. T*errorists opened fire on unarmed Defence Security Corps (DSC) personnel in the DSC Mess, where one of the DSC Jawans grappled with a terrorist and shot him dead. However, the DSC Jawan was killed by the other terrorists present there*. 

*Swift response by the Station resulted in pinning down of the terrorists in a limited area, preventing their movement towards the sensitive Technical zone where bulk petroleum and weapon storage areas were located and also where aircraft were parked*. A* well coordinated effort by all security agencies including the Army, NSG, local police and Indian Air Force (IAF) succeeded in neutralising the terrorists. The airbase remained operational throughout and flights operated to and from the airfield during the period of engagement with the terrorists. *

IAF salutes the brave air warriors who fought the terrorists without fear of personal risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

if you guys trolling finished
i have to say

i condemn the attack
i condemn the attackers also
i feel sorry for those brave whom give lives to thier motherland
and i wish quick recovery of injured on

hope terrorist rot in hell .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Assange

asad71 said:


> If you went behind the screen, the military all over has a say on national security which is an essential element in shaping a foreign policy. In case of Pakistan the involvement of the military is for historical reasons and because they have an openly hostile neighbor. Most of all, Pakistani people feel confident if their military is kept on board.



Yes agreed with your point...Military should have a say in foreign policy of a country...but military should not dictate the foreign policy of a democratic country....But it seems Pakistani military is poking its nose into foreign policy of Pakistan or I can say they are the ones who give the final nod to how Pakistani foreign policy should look like...

Really don't you think this behavior is not good for a democratic country like Pakistan???


----------



## bipi@342

Punjab policemen mistaken for terrorists, almost fired upon | punjab$dont-miss | Hindustan Times
'The officer also said that the first people to be evacuated from the barracks were *foreign military personnel*, who were residing at the base for training. “They were among the first to be evacuated'
anyone know which country this foreign military personnel belong? Afghanistan or some other
@Abingdonboy


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Parul @Levina @Abingdonboy 

Some update on "supercop" SP of Punjab police who along with his driver escaped from terrorists
_
Earlier on Wednesday, further leads into the investigation of the Pathankot terror attack *raised suspicions* over Gurdaspur Superintendent of Police *(SP) Salwinder Singh having alleged links with the terrorists* who attacked Pathankot.

While* Singh has maintained that he has been a regular to the Panj Pir Dargah, shrine keeper Som has claimed that he had never seen him before at the place.*

In a startling revelation, *Som claimed that Singh made a phone call to him at around 8:30 pm on December 31 to keep the shrine open as he would be visiting.* When he resisted claiming that it was already late and it was time to close the shrine, *the SP allegedly forced and ordered Som to keep it open.*

He also added that the *SP's friend jeweller friend Rajesh Verma visited the shrine twice on the same day. He had never been to the shrine earlier, Som claimed.*

As per sources, Singh is likely to be taken into custody.* The SP might have played a crucial role in the Pathankot attacks as it is believed that he could have also provided logistical support to the terrorists.*

There is suspicion over his late night visit to the Panj Pir dargah as there was already a terror alert in the area and the SP went unarmed to such an isolated area.

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8h8 hours ago
SP Salvinder Singh came at 9 pm that day,I had never seen him before-Somnath,Dargah Priest #Pathankot






_
_*ANI* ‏@ANI_news __ 8h8 hours ago_
NIA team takes SP Salwinder Singh to the spot where he was allegedly abducted. #PathankotAttack










_*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  8h8 hours ago
NIA team takes SP Salwinder Singh to the spot where he was allegedly abducted. #PathankotAttack _











_*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  9h9 hours ago
NIA team takes SP Salwinder Singh to the spot where he was allegedly abducted. #PathankotAttack
_
*
A theory*
Logistical Support = Yes possible.. He may have shown them the tunnel, may have done routine recon also..

HOw he came in contact with terrorists = This guy can surely have "good" relations on the drug peddlers who are always crossing borders for their "routine business" (which actually is a massive operations running in 2 nations!!) 
A chance for more fat pay, anyway knowing these terrorists would be killed so no one to raise finger on him.

Where he failed = Heroism in front of media, the camera bytes and 5 secs of fame especially the fact he said they were armed and fully face covered and spoke in Urdu which he did not understand but straight forward knew they were terrorists.
His Driver getting throat slit, hands tied, acted dead for 7-8 minutes, blood still flowing from the slit (albeit gently), used presence of mind, untied himself, ran to safer place.
The biggest blunder, for police people catching a terrorists, blowing lid of terror plot, etc gives clear cut media accolades, bravery award, medals, promotions and respect. Now what he and his driver explained that Punjab police did not even trust him one bit?
The biggest blunder he did was his interview with NDTV... Just for giving that interview in which he was in Suit boot not in inform, without due permission from authorities for acting as a spokesperson, describing everything as a first person account, all that seems to go against him and his "acting" skills.. 
I am sure many may say prosecute him and Burkha Dutt/NDTV together !!! 

Epic fail i think..

& finally the good news

*Pathankot attack: Combing operations at Indian Air Force base end after 100 hour*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

cerberus said:


> NSG Use for the Protection For State Assets Basically Its Civilian Agency.its main aim for Internal civilian Anti terror Op Like i Mentioned Above
> Counter terrorism, special weapons and tactics, protection of VIP,aircraft hijack,
> Protection of international or domestic VIP, protection of significant state assets.
> 
> Its Never Happened in the Past that NSG is called for Protection of Military Installations.Its Comes under Military Authority
> Para commandos are Used in J&K and other state For Protection of Army Bases.For Example Garud commados are Already placed in Pathankot.The Para SF were Already Protecting Strategic assets of base Its More than Enough to Counter Threats
> 
> Why Need of NSG Required


What exactly is a "civilian Anti terror op?" Bad guys with guns are bad guys with guns no matter what the arbitary status you apply to the location they attack (military or civilian). The NSG knows better than almost any other force in India how to kill bad guys with guns- especially terrorists.

The entire conversation involving the NSG vs Army SF in this whole affair is highly perplexing to me, it seems typical of Indian response- snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory and looking for people to blame. The fact is the NSG were already on the ground during the attack so there is no way anyone can be using the excuse that the Army SF should have been used as they were closer and would have cut out delays- this seems to be what some idiots are trying to omit in their conjecture.

Second, point to me where the Army SF scores above the NSG for this mission- training? Equipment? tactics?

Is the NSG simply there for show? They are sat year round with their equipment stowed and ready to respond at a moment's notice when called upon.

There simply is no better Counter Terror unit in India than the NSG, the quick response by those with vested interests (all Army) to challenge the employment of this force is more than a little unpalatable to me. The IA's leadership really is this regressive, out of touch and self-interested isn't it? No wonder they remain the most backwards of all the services.

@PARIKRAMA @Levina



The Eagle said:


> Contradiction of verdicts is already discussed as well as mentioned by @MaarKhoor in detail above. Rest about Whys, the more Whys should have been asked to the Indian Officials so the picture would have been more clearer. Does attacks ever stopped the investors in Pakistan or we can say how stopping the investors would benefit a terrorist. Rest about links to the Kashmir, its Indian Occupied Kashmir and Azad Kashmir. Pakistan never said Pakistan Kashmir it is always mentioned Azad Kashmir and Indian Occupied Kashmir. Exactly it was claimed by UJC but still dragging Pakistan into it despite the UJC claim is a big WHY should have been asked to Indian Government. SP informed superiors but was told to go home and come office tomorrow. read the thread posts carefully so you will find news about all then you are most welcome.


@waz sir, can we please have a ban given to those unilaterally declaring this as a false flag operation with no proof. It is despicable and an insult to those security personel who have died protecting serving their nation and fighting the same enemy as the Pakistani military.

I don't think such unsubstantiated conjecture would be tolerated had this been a Pakistani military asset.




-------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Abingdonboy said:


> What exactly is a "civilian Anti terror op?" Bad guys with guns are bad guys with guns no matter what the arbitary status you apply to the location they attack (military or civilian). The NSG knows better than almost any other force in India how to kill bad guys with guns- especially terrorists.
> 
> The entire conversation involving the NSG vs Army SF in this whole affair is highly perplexing to me, it seems typical of Indian response- snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory and looking for people to blame. The fact is the NSG were already on the ground during the attack so there is no way anyone can be using the excuse that the Army SF should have been used as they were closer and would have cut out delays- this seems to be what some idiots are trying to omit in their conjecture.
> 
> Second, point to me where the Army SF scores above the NSG for this mission- training? Equipment? tactics?
> 
> Is the NSG simply there for show? They are sat year round with their equipment stowed and ready to respond at a moment's notice when called upon.
> 
> There simply is no better Counter Terror unit in India than the NSG, the quick response by those with vested interests (all Army) to challenge the employment of this force is more than a little unpalatable to me. The IA's leadership really is this regressive, out of touch and self-interested isn't it? No wonder they remain the most backwards of all the services.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina


You wrong here Sir 
Para SF is most elite unit in entire Armed forces when you have to do terror OP

Expert in special operations, direct action, hostage rescue,counter-terrorism, unconventional warfare,special reconnaissance, foreign internal defense, counter-proliferation, counter-insurgency, seek and destroy and personnel recovery.

Para SF is very elite in range of training ,equipment and resources and administration. That's why Maroon beret are considered elite force around the world armed forces


NSG basically constitute of a Civilian police forces at administration level 
And trained by retired army personal 

Para (Special Forces) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


PS: Let tell you PARA SF was there in pathankot during attack and was protecting strategic asset's of Airbase 
But never used in combat Op by operational commander


----------



## Abingdonboy

cerberus said:


> You wrong here Sir
> Para SF is most elite unit in entire Armed forces when you have to do terror OP
> 
> Expert in special operations, direct action, hostage rescue,counter-terrorism, unconventional warfare,special reconnaissance, foreign internal defense, counter-proliferation, counter-insurgency, seek and destroy and personnel recovery.
> 
> Para SF is very elite in range of training ,equipment and resources and administration. That's why Maroon beret are considered elite force around the world armed forces
> 
> 
> NSG basically constitute of a Civilian police forces at administration level
> And trained by retired army personal
> 
> Para (Special Forces) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> PS: Let tell you PARA SF was there in pathankot during attack and was protecting strategic asset's of Airbase
> But never used in combat Op by operational commander


No.

I'm not going to question the PARA (SF)'s abilities- that is not the point. But consider their role, it is not CT-centric, they are a military SF with far more to their remit.


The pint that the NSG being a civilian police force is both irrelevent and misleading. So what if they operationally are a civilian force? Domestic CT missions to be undertaken by civilian forces is the norm around the world in democracies. Secondly the SAG (the actual guys who take part in these ops) are 100% made up of Army guys. Anyway, I am yet to see the correlation between being a civlian force (operationally) and being unsuited for these missions.


The NSG's entire mandate is direct action CT- this is what they train for every single day and what all their equipment is bought for, you yourself point out the IA's SF have a far larger mandate. There is a reason the US Army and Navy raised dedicated CT teams from within their own SOF communities (Delta and DEVGRU respectively).


----------



## Khafee

*Six alarming questions about the attack on Indian air base*
*Manoj Joshi*
*Filed on January 6, 2016 | Last updated on January 6, 2016 at 07.41 am*
The handling of the incident has been flawed, if not downright shoddy.

Some things about the attack on the Pathankot IAF base are obvious. First, something is seriously wrong with our border management in the area. Despite the fencing and presumably heavy patrolling, Pakistani militants seem to get through with surprising ease. This is the fifth attack in the area since September 2013, which follows a near identical pattern. A small group of militants, dressed in army fatigues, crosses the international border in Jammu & Kashmir which runs roughly parallel to National Highway 1A in a south-easterly direction from Jammu to Kathua and then loops south at the Ravi river to Pathankot and Gurdaspur. After crossing the border they hike - and in this case, they apparently summoned a taxi and later hijacked an official vehicle - to get to the highway which is some 10-15 kms away and head for a target, usually a police station, an army camp and in Pathankot, the airbase.

This is heavily serrated riverine terrain which is not easy to police, but surely by now India should have gotten its act together. It is not clear whether the Border Security Force has thermal imagers in the area; they do have low light TV surveillance equipment, but it is often unserviceable.

Second, the attack is almost certainly instigated by non state actors. Five or six armed men cannot simply walk through the heavy defences in an area which formed part of a major military thrust by India in the 1971 war.

The third issue is the poor quality of the policing in Punjab. Despite the July 2015 attack on the Dinanagar police station, very near to the point where Punjab Police SP Salwinder Singh was abducted, the police response was worse than flat-footed. They took anywhere between 12-14 hours to come to the conclusion that their SP's account of his abduction meant that a serious national security emergency was on hand.

Whatever scattered accounts of the incident we have been getting indicates that its handling, too, has been flawed, if not downright shoddy.

Government officials themselves admit that they had enough advance information of a possible attack. Punjab police chief Suresh Arora acknowledged that the presence of the militants had been confirmed by Friday And thereafter 168 NSG commandos led by Maj-Gen Dushyant Singh had been flown in from New Delhi.

There were also reports that two columns of the Army, roughly 260 men, had also been sent in along with the Punjab Police SWAT team. Yet, even after 35 hours, at the time of writing, the militants have not been eliminated. It is not enough to say that they have been isolated or contained or whatever, because according to the report, they also had mortars which can easily cause mayhem in a half-kilometre range.

There are many unanswered questions here.

*First*, why did the terrorists let the SP off, considering he was a senior police officer?

*Second*, why were the security forces unable to locate the militants in the 20 hours or so they became aware of their presence?

*Third*, despite prior intelligence and the presence of the NSG, Air Force commandos, aerial surveillance using thermal imaging, how were the militants able to actually breach the base perimeter defences? Had they already breached the perimeter and were hiding out till they launched their attack on Saturday morning ? Is the perimeter fencing and surveillance upto the mark in the first place.

*Fourth*, why were lower end forces like the Defence Security Corps (DSC), who are mostly retired service personnel, allowed to come in the way of danger when it was clear by Friday evening that highly trained militants were targeting the base which had already received high quality forces like the NSG? According to reports, five of the seven security personnel killed were from the DSC.

*Fifth*, despite a series of attacks across the international border in this area, why are the security forces unable to effectively seal the border? True, the terrain is a problem, but surely by now, enough technological solutions like motion sensors, thermal imagers and low light TV are available to deal with the problem.

*Sixth*, did the NSG follow the standard protocol in recovering the body of the militants? I ask this because booby-trapping bodies is standard terrorist tradecraft in such cases and special equipment is supposed to be used to ensure that the body is not wired. Was the NSG sent minus their sophisticated bomb defusing robot ? This may have led to the tragic loss of Lt Col Niranjan.

There are several other issues that will need to be worked out in the coming days. For example, the issue of the number of the militants. If Salwinder Singh's account is accurate, there were four. Then from where did the two additional militants who were discovered on Sunday come from? Is there another group hanging around somewhere, or was their local connivance?

In sum and substance, the Pathankot incident means that some extremist elements are keeping options open when it comes to the efforts being made by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and his Indian counterpart Narendra Modi to normalise relations between the two countries. This too ought to have been expected. Every time efforts are made for normalisation, there is a push-back by forces opposed to it. In that sense, this is an old story in the India-Pakistan relationship.

There is a carefully thought through strategy in the attacks on military or police camps in the border areas of J&K and Punjab. After all, the militants could easily hit civilian targets like bazaars, schools, railway and bus stations, but they don't. The goal of the attacks is to keep the Jammu & Kashmir pot simmering, without letting it boil over.

The attack suggests that some elements are out to sabotage the latest Modi-Sharif initiative to de-freeze relations. It would be foolish to play into their hands and stop the process of normalisation. On the other hand, sustained engagement is the only way to neutralise them. That said, there is need on the Indian side for the country to get its defensive act in order. The manner in which the Pathankot attack was handled leaves a lot of unanswered questions about the ability of the security forces - the police, the BSF and the military - to anticipate challenges and react to them swiftly and decisively.

_The writer is a Distinguished Fellow, Observer Research Foundation, New Delhi._

_Thewire.in_
Six alarming questions about the attack on Indian air base - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dash said:


> This what I was trying to tell you guys yeatsrday..
> 
> @Levina
> @Abingdonboy


This is the view of Army officals- most of them retired (so actually have no relevent information to base their assertions on), the facts tell a different story:

_
"A well-coordinated effort by all security agencies including the Army, NSG, local police and Indian Air Force (IAF) succeeded in neutralising the terrorists," the IAF said._
Indian Air Force Says Pathankot Operations Well-Coordinated


_
"There was NSG, Air force, Garud commandos. Application of NSG was a joint decision taken at an appropriate level which included service chiefs," said Lieutenant General Kamaljit Singh, GoC-in-C, army's Western Command, told a media briefing in Chandi Mandir._
Deployment Of National Security Guard 'Joint' Decision, Says Army Official


Isn't it funny that those other articles criticising any such operational decsions are citing "unamed sources"- well this is a serving General going on the record and setting the record straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

Abingdonboy said:


> No.
> 
> I'm not going to question the PARA (SF)'s abilities- that is not the point. But consider their role, it is not CT-centric, they are a military SF with far more to their remit.
> 
> 
> The pint that the NSG being a civilian police force is both irrelevent and misleading. So what if they operationally are a civilian force? Domestic CT missions to be undertaken by civilian forces is the norm around the world in democracies. Secondly the SAG (the actual guys who take part in these ops) are 100% made up of Army guys. Anyway, I am yet to see the correlation between being a civlian force (operationally) and being unsuited for these missions.
> 
> 
> The NSG's entire mandate is direct action CT- this is what they train for every single day and what all their equipment is bought for, you yourself point out the IA's SF have a far larger mandate. There is a reason the US Army and Navy raised dedicated CT teams from within their own SOF communities (Delta and DEVGRU respectively).




Sir pardon me, I am sure this is not the effect of the latest toys n gears of NSG only 
but i have my points to disagree with you, i really want this discourse Army vs nsg shuld be put to rest, these things need to be investigated but we can expect a push among GOI for an unified SF command to avoid this kind of debate in future.

I am not in accord with your point that NSG is the sole and most elite CT force across the country and ur "military SF having their larger mandate" concept.

Whenever their is a CT-CI ops we always forget the terrain and type of CT ops. NSG( talking abt only the SAG part) was made in the wake of operation bluestar for the sole purpose of hostage rescue, with in a closed perimeter which can have a CT procedure. The locations can be Temples, Hotels, Buildings, Govt offices, aircraft, airport or any closed industrial area. Moreover the hostage situation could be by any one like some underworld gang member, some anti social nuts or even naxals but not only the Islamist/Pakistani/Khalistani terrorist. So NSG was formed to neutralize a specific target against a specific one with in a small diameter kind of a point defense. So it's definitely not a good SOP to employ 120 of them for an(1900 acres 28 km perimeter mostly woods) Area defense. On the top of that they need to airlift from manesar, new Delhi bcoz it is the nearest NSG center to pathankot. Despite the fact that there r many army formations from western, northern and south western command has been in there, couple of hrs drive from pathankot.

it is true that most of the army SF across the world have been mandated for larger spectrum of role like action behind enemy line, psychology, foreign language , training to the local militia etc..But except US,UK and some NATO ally, for all other SF around the world CT-CI ops has became now one of the sole area of operation. So now they r all trained themselves to be proper paratroopers and CT-CI professionals first. So they including India can be count as a good CT force,
*
In case of India i would say RR is the sole, dedicated CT force across the nation*, Bcoz their genesis had been only to counter Insurgency in Kashmir and North-East, to fight Islamic/pakistani terrorist in the valley and they did a extraordinary job to annihilate militancy in the valley.

*In my analogy taking the present role,experience, deployment history ,success rate and inhospitable terrain in to account, Army's PARA with the support of RR(for combing and outer perimeter security) is the best combination for any kind of CT-CI ops.
*
Sir, to my memory there was an posted article in SPECIAL FORCES section about the* Martyr Cap. Goswami of 9th Para *, and over there it had clearly mentioned how the boys from that batln was completely aware of the grenade booby trap, that the pigs when shot usually hide a grenade beneath their body for maximum damage to the counterpart. To my surprise lt.col Niranjan lost his life to this kind of trap( it is not confirmed but there are enough rumor to take it as a case study). It could be an example of operational differences.

But in the end Army has been officially discarded all these competitive theory like NSG vs PARA sf. So both side let be happy . some of the imp pnts ( like hostage rescue ) why NSG had been deployed in the below link.
 http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-pathankot-terror-attack-army-rubbishes-criticism-over-deployment-of-nsg-2163048

But there is always a other side of a coin 
 http://idrw.org/deploying-nsg-instead-of-army-was-a-mistake-experts/.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Why India's response to Pathankot attack was 'a debacle'*





_*India's National Security Guard headed the counter-strike operation at Pathankot*_
*Indian forces have been searching the base for remnants of the group that attacked it*

It took Indian authorities four days to put down a deadly attack on the Pathankot air force base near the Pakistani border which killed seven Indian soldiers and wounded another 22. The inept handling of the security operation can only be described as a debacle, writes defence analyst Rahul Bedi.

According to official accounts, the National Security Adviser Ajit Doval had advance intelligence of the planned attack on 1 January.

But military analysts said India's response to the attack was amateurish - there were inadequate offensive measures and the multiplicity of forces involved and a lack of suitable equipment rendered the entire operation a near fiasco.

When the attack began, Mr Doval chose to airlift some 150 National Security Guard (NSG) personnel from their base at Manesar, on Delhi's outskirts, to fight in an unfamiliar terrain.

The operational command for the mission was handed over to the NSG, the Defence Service Corps (DSC) and the air force's Garud Special Forces.

The DSC comprises retired and unmotivated military personnel, whilst the Garuds continue to struggle for operational relevance amongst the plethora of India's burgeoning Special Forces.

In what appeared to be an obvious desire to control the operation, Mr Doval ignored the presence of some 50,000 army troops in the Pathankot region, possibly the highest such concentration in the country.

Reports said he requested the army chief for just two columns - 50-60 troops - to provide back-up support to the operation.

The army, say security officials, is experienced in battling Kashmiri insurgents.

The NSG, for its part, was unacquainted with the terrain and took avoidable losses that included Lieutenant-Colonel Niranjan Kumar being killed in a grenade explosion from a booby trapped militant's body.

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar admitted that there were "some gaps in the operations"

Four other NSG personnel were injured in this blast that - in all probability - would not have fooled the army, familiar with such militant ploys of activating a grenade and lying on it as a last offensive act. The NSG is also strapped for equipment - it has no competent night vision devices and other material necessary for an operation of the kind in Pathankot - military sources said.

Throughout the four days the operation lasted, the army was accorded a marginal role - although some 200 soldiers were eventually deployed when fighting stretched beyond 48 hours and after senior ministers - including Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Home Minister Rajnath Singh and Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar - had announced that the operation had been completed successfully.

The congratulatory messages followed the gunning down of four terrorists, but thereafter firing began afresh, and confusion prevailed over how many gunmen were hiding in the tall grass surrounding the air base, spread over some 1,200 hectares.

Sporadic gunfire, interspersed with grenade explosions, could be heard from inside the base until late on Monday night, security sources said, but they seemed unsure of the ground situation prevailing inside.

"Operations to eliminate the militants are in the final stages," deputy NSG commandant Major-General Dushyant Singh said on Monday afternoon.

On Tuesday, Defence Minister Parrikar told a press conference that "six militants have been neutralised" but added that sanitising the complex is likely to take a long time.

"I see some gaps in the operations, but I don't think we compromised on security," he said.

Analysts said the operational blunders committed by Indian security forces during the November 2008 militant attack on Mumbai, in which 166 people died, were mindlessly repeated in Pathankot due to a lack of well defined procedures.

Initially in Mumbai, the local police force was deployed against the 10 gunmen.

They were later replaced by the Indian Navy's Marine Commandoes (MARCOS) Special Forces.

The Pathankot air force base extends over about 1,200 hectares

Army commandos then swapped roles with the MARCOS at the three attack venues in Mumbai - two hotels and a Jewish cultural center. The army was eventually substituted by the NSG, which took nearly 12 hours to reach Mumbai.

"The assortment of security agencies involved in the Pathankot operation, without a single, effective point of control, adversely [affected] the outcome," military analyst retired Maj-Gen Sheru Thapliyal said.

"Four days to neutralise no more than five or six militants is unacceptable in a confined open space where there is little or no scope of any civilian collateral damage," he added.

It appears the one upside of the entire operation was that the security forces were able to prevent the militants from sabotaging any air force "assets" - like Mig-21 fighters and attack helicopters.

Why India's response to Pathankot attack was 'a debacle' - BBC News


----------



## Abingdonboy

SUDIP said:


> Sir pardon me, I am sure this is not the effect of the latest toys n gears of NSG only
> but i have my points to disagree with you, i really want this discourse Army vs nsg shuld be put to rest, these things need to be investigated but we can expect a push among GOI for an unified SF command to avoid this kind of debate in future.
> 
> I am not in accord with your point that NSG is the sole and most elite CT force across the country and ur "military SF having their larger mandate" concept.
> 
> Whenever their is a CT-CI ops we always forget the terrain and type of CT ops. NSG( talking abt only the SAG part) was made in the wake of operation bluestar for the sole purpose of hostage rescue, with in a closed perimeter which can have a CT procedure. The locations can be Temples, Hotels, Buildings, Govt offices, aircraft, airport or any closed industrial area. Moreover the hostage situation could be by any one like some underworld gang member, some anti social nuts or even naxals but not only the Islamist/Pakistani/Khalistani terrorist. So NSG was formed to neutralize a specific target against a specific one with in a small diameter kind of a point defense. So it's definitely not a good SOP to employ 120 of them for an(1900 acres 28 km perimeter mostly woods) Area defense. On the top of that they need to airlift from manesar, new Delhi bcoz it is the nearest NSG center to pathankot. Despite the fact that there r many army formations from western, northern and south western command has been in there, couple of hrs drive from pathankot.
> 
> it is true that most of the army SF across the world have been mandated for larger spectrum of role like action behind enemy line, psychology, foreign language , training to the local militia etc..But except US,UK and some NATO ally, for all other SF around the world CT-CI ops has became now one of the sole area of operation. So now they r all trained themselves to be proper paratroopers and CT-CI professionals first. So they including India can be count as a good CT force,
> *
> In case of India i would say RR is the sole, dedicated CT force across the nation*, Bcoz their genesis had been only to counter Insurgency in Kashmir and North-East, to fight Islamic/pakistani terrorist in the valley and they did a extraordinary job to annihilate militancy in the valley.
> 
> *In my analogy taking the present role,experience, deployment history ,success rate and inhospitable terrain in to account, Army's PARA with the support of RR(for combing and outer perimeter security) is the best combination for any kind of CT-CI ops.
> *
> Sir, to my memory there was an posted article in SPECIAL FORCES section about the* Martyr Cap. Goswami of 9th Para *, and over there it had clearly mentioned how the boys from that batln was completely aware of the grenade booby trap, that the pigs when shot usually hide a grenade beneath their body for maximum damage to the counterpart. To my surprise lt.col Niranjan lost his life to this kind of trap( it is not confirmed but there are enough rumor to take it as a case study). It could be an example of operational differences.
> 
> But in the end Army has been officially discarded all these competitive theory like NSG vs PARA sf. So both side let be happy . some of the imp pnts ( like hostage rescue ) why NSG had been deployed in the below link.
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-pathankot-terror-attack-army-rubbishes-criticism-over-deployment-of-nsg-2163048
> 
> But there is always a other side of a coin
> http://idrw.org/deploying-nsg-instead-of-army-was-a-mistake-experts/.


I appreciate your response, you make many well argued points. The most pertinent I think is for the need of a unified special operations command- this has been on the table for years now and is still awaiting MoD/GoI clearance, i don't understand what they are waiting for on this one. Many of the so-called command issues would have been addressed by the existence of such a command. However, the command issues seem to have been entirely overstated, the Defence Minister stated that the NSG force commander had complete control of the operation (this is a practice established for the NSG's operations) and he alone had the authority to declare the operation over.


Going to the point about the NSG's utilisation in this operation. I see a lot of theoritcal discussions about sup-optimal utilisation, past precedents and such but no actual specifics- where exactly are the NSG lacking to have been able to conduct this operation? Training? Equipment? Is there actually any evidence to suggest these operations were hampered because of the NSG or rather not utililising the Army SF? The only people representing this view are FORMER army officers who have served but are out of touch and most were not SF officers anyway. The natural hubris of these infantry officers who beleive the army/infantryman can do anything needs to be discounted. I keep hearing that there are 50,000 soldiers deployed nearby but how many are actually trained for counter terrorism or equipped to do so? Perhaps a few hundred (Ghataks and SF units).




SUDIP said:


> Sir, to my memory there was an posted article in SPECIAL FORCES section about the* Martyr Cap. Goswami of 9th Para *, and over there it had clearly mentioned how the boys from that batln was completely aware of the grenade booby trap, that the pigs when shot usually hide a grenade beneath their body for maximum damage to the counterpart. To my surprise lt.col Niranjan lost his life to this kind of trap( it is not confirmed but there are enough rumor to take it as a case study). It could be an example of operational differences.



The NSG is home to the sole composite bomb centre in India- the National Bomb Data Centre (NBDC)- their database encapsulates all bombs found in India in the past few decades and tracks their devlopment and thus counters for the Indian CT forces. The NSG's BDS is thus arguably the most credible EOD unit in India. I will wait for more understanding into exactly how the late Lt.Col lost his life, booby trapped bodies is not something the NSG hasn't trained for and he would have been aware of this threat, let's understand the exact circumstances around the incident before passing judgment.


----------



## Zarvan

*Terrorists could not have entered Pathankot Air Force base without any inside help, say sources


Pathankot:* The attack on the Pathankot Air Force base was planned as a much bigger strike than the 26/11 Mumbai terror assault. After the armed forces successfully neutralised the six terrorists, questions are now being raised as to how the terrorists entered the Airbase.

Sources said that it would have been impossible for the terrorists to enter the Airbase without any inside help. Questions are also being raised on how the terrorists managed to hide inside the Airbase for 12 hours.





Sources said that the National Security Advisor has called an emergency meeting after intercepting calls between the terrorists and their handlers.
#pathankot #pathankot terror attack #terror attack
Sources said that the National Security Advisor has called an emergency meeting after intercepting calls between the terrorists and their handlers. During the meeting, the NSA decided to move nine columns of Army and the National Security Guard to the Air Base.

It is also learnt that five out of the six jawans, who were martyred in the attack, were unarmed and that Lt Colonel Niranjan's death was an accident.

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar has lauded the Defence forces and said that they fought with all their might against the terrorists

"We have to be very proud not because we lost seven jawans, but full unit fought with such a intensity without losing a direct operational loss containing fidayeen terrorist keeping them within 100 metre. Best could have, we blocked them at Border itself but somehow they manage enter but when it came to fight, we fought," said Parrikar.


Combing operations in the Airbase were officially over after over 100 hours, the Western Command said.

Citing difficulty in the operations, Lieutenant General KJ Singh said that the area of operation was very difficult. We had to avoid a hostage situation.

Terrorists could not have entered Pathankot Air Force base without any inside help, say sources - IBNLive


----------



## Manas

#Pathankot terrorists were carrying diverse array of offensive-defensive Chinese grenades. 


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYC8FDOUwAAXy5g.jpg


----------



## Negotiator

I think Indians are suffering from acute superiority complex which if you study psychology is the later stage of inferiority complex. After making bolly wood movies like TIGER and saif ali khan adventures the world was seeing the whole episode with mockery and disgust. The Indian dfence might and the Mighty Ajit Duval were at their best..........by the way some body out of Indians should tell that little bugger to keep quiet.

The other side of the coin says that Indian security establishment is much bigger and more funds hungry then their counterpart side.... Indian Army and RAW would be badly hurt finance wise if Indo pak friendship flourishes, therefore these attacks bore all the hall marks of a local false flag operation.....till now the identities of attackers have not been released....what if they are suppressed Sikhs or oppressed Local Kashmiris.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Negotiator said:


> I think Indians are suffering from acute superiority complex which if you study psychology is the later stage of inferiority complex. After making bolly wood movies like TIGER and saif ali khan adventures the world was seeing the whole episode with mockery and disgust. The Indian dfence might and the Mighty Ajit Duval were at their best..........by the way some body out of Indians should tell that little bugger to keep quiet.
> 
> The other side of the coin says that Indian security establishment is much bigger and more funds hungry then their counterpart side.... Indian Army and RAW would be badly hurt finance wise if Indo pak friendship flourishes, therefore these attacks bore all the hall marks of a local false flag operation.....till now the identities of attackers have not been released....what if they are suppressed Sikhs or oppressed Local Kashmiris.



What can we expect from a guy who belong to a country where history books are filled with distroated accounts "of the past 
Inferiority complex my foot. Atleast our forces performed better than PNS Mehran. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Negotiator

Actually not performed but still performing.......infact your media is crying that this was the worst handling of a operation ever mounted.....more over international media is also all praises of Indian security forces


----------



## junadqs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Negotiator

Secondly, there were many large explosion reported during operation........count of the assets parked there will be open soon....as Indian media has been barred to talk about that........why don't you call Saif Ali Khan he might have done some thing better then your forces.....as he did great in the film.....Under ghuss kay marna tu door ki baat hai pehlay apnay under ghusnay walon say tu mill lu.


----------



## Rajkumar

पठानकोट विशेष:

जब वो युद्ध में घायल हो जाता है तो अपने साथी से बोलता है :

“साथी घर जाकर मत कहना, संकेतो में बतला देना; 
यदि हाल मेरी माता पूछे तो, जलता दीप बुझा देना! 
इतने पर भी न समझे तो, दो आंसू तुम छलका देना!!"

“साथी घर जाकर मत कहना, संकेतो में बतला देना; 
यदि हाल मेरी बहना पूछे तो, सूनी कलाई दिखला देना!
इतने पर भी न समझे तो, राखी तोड़ देखा देना !!"

“साथी घर जाकर मत कहना, संकेतो में बतला देना; 
यदि हाल मेरी पत्नी पूछे तो, मस्तक तुम झुका लेना! 
इतने पर भी न समझे तो, मांग का सिन्दूर मिटा देना!!"

“साथी घर जाकर मत कहना, संकेतो में बतला देना; 
यदि हाल मेरे पापा पूछे तो, हाथो को सहला देना! 
इतने पर भी न समझे तो, लाठी तोड़ दिखा देना!!"

“साथी घर जाकर मत कहना, संकेतो में बतला देना; 
यदि हाल मेरा बेटा पूछे तो, सर उसका तुम सहला देना!
इतने पर भी ना समझे तो, सीने से उसको लगा लेना!!"

“साथी घर जाकर मत कहना, संकेतो में बतला देना; 
यदि हाल मेरा भाई पूछे तो, खाली राह दिखा देना! 
इतने पर भी ना समझे तो, सैनिक धर्म बता देना!!"


----------



## PARIKRAMA

From another forum, posting a array of pictures.

We need something like this for the whole country's border in east and west inside our territory

The following pictures are what Concrete wall built along the Turkey -Syria border 


















++
Then the so called infiltration bids would come down heavily. If still infiltration happens we dont need to blame anyone but ourselves that our patrolling was not upto mark.. Its our territory, our patrolling, bomb them, use napalm.. no problem..

I fully endorse such walls and surveillance tech from Israel and deploying a multi layered mesh iron wires along with it..

May be costly but see the upside
Surveillance Tech - Can be under MII
Concrete walls - Huge boost for Cement industry and Transport industry
Installation- Heavy engineering usage
Mesh wires - Iron and Steel sector benefit
etc etc

We can very well use a domestic demand to prop up our economy in a big way!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Windjammer. Since the other thread got deleted and you posted a good snap perhaps of the ppl looking for clues in villages around Patahnkot. So here is my analysis
> I will try to explain it here so that all the viewers and readers can understand what he missed as this info is not much circulating in public domain barring known to limited reporters who are asked to keep mum on this. They have partly posted few articles on this but boot prints and many other facts are omitted from journalistic reports.
> 
> The hostiles were assumed to have sneaked in 2 groups.. All of you know one group is the Car which they hijacked one night before. The other Group is assumed to have in all likelihood sneaked into the Pathankot Air Force base through a 100 metre long, 7ft wide drain on one of the branches of the Ravi leading to the base. It is bang opposite a small road and in 3 directions have 3 shrines - a gurudwara, a hanuman temple and a dargah. The mesh covering the huge drain was torn and footprints of boots were found there. That drain entrance is bang near Kolia village on the Bamiyal-Pathankot road which is why the roads and houses are rural in nature. No one first had a clue about that this was used for a team to sneak into the base. It was only after a through investigation and a very vocal DM MP asking how the hell they entered the base and if not from entrance from where... (_the dialogue used by MP was roughly do you want me to believe they all jumped walls? are they special forces? or is it some movie scene re-enacted with wires to help them leap in air and climb over.....)_
> 
> So here are the snaps
> 
> 1. Entrance of the drain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Village surroundings in and around Pathankot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole of west side of pathankot AF and north side was combed. These snaps are primarily the ones who were following this path and lead
> 
> 3.Shoe/Boot print in the entrance portion
> (luckily due to wet soil we got that clue or else it would have probably got overlooked)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actionable*
> - Officially NIA is investigating this aspect along with the whole terror probe
> - NSA Doval has atm submitted the following information (beyond whats reported in public domain/media and as told by my source) and snaps and perhaps will also allow cross examination of the same by Pakistan and USA Intelligence (may have done that already)
> 
> The transcripts of call
> The GPS handsets data
> Dead terrorists identification details including pictures and DNA samples (done today)
> Pictures of dead terrorists shoes.
> Clothes and items carried
> Footprint matching the terrorists shoes with the above picture
> Others which are deemed classified and could not be disclosed at all to a civilian like me as per my source (possibly some literature connecting JeM, handlers or their extremism mindset)
> So yes, Windy bhai got perhaps a picture too close to the true investigation probe.. Luckily that part is not in media glitz and aired as exclusive.
> 
> Now dont ask me what i think.. As i have maintained let GOI and GOP handle things and let NSA Janjua and NSA doval be doing their work.. I cannot be judging what is what and what it means and what it signifies.. I am too mediocre to have expertise in this domain to expertly comment (especially on whats given by NSA to each other and prints) and give you all a good analytical conclusion.
> 
> @MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Oscar @WAJsal @nair @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @Levina @others



You are a very good poster sir.Glad to have you on Indian defence section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72M1

PARIKRAMA said:


> From another forum, posting a array of pictures.
> 
> We need something like this for the whole country's border in east and west inside our territory
> 
> The following pictures are what Concrete wall built along the Turkey -Syria border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++
> Then the so called infiltration bids would come down heavily. If still infiltration happens we dont need to blame anyone but ourselves that our patrolling was not upto mark.. Its our territory, our patrolling, bomb them, use napalm.. no problem..
> 
> I fully endorse such walls and surveillance tech from Israel and deploying a multi layered mesh iron wires along with it..
> 
> May be costly but see the upside
> Surveillance Tech - Can be under MII
> Concrete walls - Huge boost for Cement industry and Transport industry
> Installation- Heavy engineering usage
> Mesh wires - Iron and Steel sector benefit
> etc etc
> 
> We can very well use a domestic demand to prop up our economy in a big way!!


we need bigger ones like the west bank wall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Negotiator said:


> Actually not performed but still performing.......infact your media is crying that this was the worst handling of a operation ever mounted.....more over international media is also all praises of Indian security forces



Well there were lack of co-ordination between indian command but overall it was a successful defence of the airbase.
Stratagic Assets lost - 0
Soldiers lost- 7
Terrorist neutralised-6
No matter how much time it took, but eventually our forces accomplished the task with moderate losses. 



Negotiator said:


> Secondly, there were many large explosion reported during operation........count of the assets parked there will be open soon....as Indian media has been barred to talk about that........why don't you call Saif Ali Khan he might have done some thing better then your forces.....as he did great in the film.....Under ghuss kay marna tu door ki baat hai pehlay apnay under ghusnay walon say tu mill lu.



Well you can speculate as much as you want, if dreaming makes you happy, so be it. You can all be joyfull about possible Indian losses, but reality is you have lost too much during GHQ attack, PNS Mehran etc where Pakistani forces really showed us how brilliant they are. Did you got the replacement P3 Ornions yet. 
Well I wont bring on Peshawar where Ur army failed to protect its own wife & kids. So before commenting on IAs failure, make sure you look at PAs failures' first.
I am not a person who believes in trolling or d!¢k measuring contest.I have same amount of respect for PA as I have for IA . Jawans from both countries has been making supreme sacrifices fighting against terrorists. Period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

MaarKhoor said:


> I think list is incomplete as per wikipedia (i am not cheering neither happy just want to correct the facts)
> *List of terrorist incidents in India*
> December 13, 2001 2001 Indian Parliament attack in New Delhi Delhi 7 verdict given
> May 13, 2002 2002 Jaunpur train crash[7] N/A 12 80
> December 6, 2002 2002 Mumbai bus bombing[8] Mumbai 2 14
> December 21, 2002 Kurnool train crash Andhra Pradesh 20 80
> September 10, 2002 Rafiganj train disaster Bihar 130 300
> September 24, 2002 Terrorists attack the Akshardham temple in Gujarat Gujarat 31
> January 27, 2003 2003 Mumbai bombing[9] Mumbai 1
> March 13, 2003 2003 Mumbai train bombing[10] Mumbai 11
> July 28, 2003 2003 Mumbai bus bombing [11] Mumbai 4 32
> August 25, 2003 25 August 2003 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 52
> August 15, 2004 2004 Dhemaji school bombing Assam 18 40
> July 28, 2005 2005 Jaunpur train bombing[12] N/A 13 50
> October 29, 2005 29 October 2005 Delhi bombings: Three powerful serial blasts in New Delhi at different places [13]
> Delhi
> 
> 70 250
> March 7, 2006 2006 Varanasi bombings: Three synchronized terrorist attacks in Varanasi in Shri Sankatmochan Mandir and Varanasi Cantonment Railway Station[14]
> Varanasi
> 
> 21
> July 11, 2006 2006 Mumbai train bombings: Series of 7 train bombing during the evening rush hour in Mumbai Mumbai 209 500
> September 8, 2006 2006 Malegaon bombings: Series of bomb blasts in the vicinity of a mosque in Malegaon, Maharashtra Maharashtra 37 125
> February 18, 2007 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings Haryana 68
> May 18, 2007 Mecca Masjid bombing: At least 13 people were killed, including 4 killed by the Indian police in the rioting that followed, in the bombing at Mecca Masjid, Hyderabadthat took place during the Friday prayers Hyderabad 13
> August 25, 2007 25 August 2007 Hyderabad bombings - Two blasts in Hyderabad's Lumbini park and Gokul Chat. Hyderabad 42
> October 11, 2007 One blast at a shrine of a Sufi Muslim saint in the town of Ajmer[15] Rajasthan 3
> October 14, 2007 One blast in a movie theater in the town of Ludhianaon the Muslim holy day of Eid ul-Fitr[15] Ludhiana 6
> November 24, 2007 A series of near-simultaneous explosions at courthouse complexes in the cities of Lucknow,Varanasi, and Faizabad[15] Uttar Pradesh 16 70
> January 1, 2008 Terror attack on CRPF camp in Rampur, Uttar Pradeshby Lashkar-e-Taiba,[16] Uttar Pradesh 8 5
> May 13, 2008 Jaipur bombings: 9 bomb blasts along 6 areas inJaipur Jaipur 63 200
> July 25, 2008 2008 Bangalore serial blasts: 8 low intensity bomb blasts in Bangalore Bangalore 2 20 arrests made
> July 26, 2008 2008 Ahmedabad blasts: 17 serial bomb blasts inAhmedabad Gujarat 29 110 arrests made
> September 13, 2008 13 September 2008 Delhi bombings: 5 bomb blasts inDelhi markets Delhi 33 130
> September 27, 2008 27 September 2008 Delhi blast: Bombings at Mehrauli area, 2 bomb blasts in Delhi flower market Delhi 3 21
> September 29, 2008 29 September 2008 western India bombings: 10 killed and 80 injured in bombings in Maharashtra (including Malegaon) and Gujarat bomb blasts Maharashtra 10 80
> October 1, 2008 2008 Agartala bombings Agartala 4 100
> October 21, 2008 2008 Imphal bombing Imphal 17 40
> October 30, 2008 2008 Assam bombings Assam 77 300
> November 26, 2008 2008 Mumbai attacks[17][18] Mumbai 171 239 verdict given
> January 1, 2009 2009 Guwahati bombings[19] Assam 6 67
> April 6, 2009 2009 Assam bombings[20] Assam 7 62
> February 13, 2010 2010 Pune bombing[21] Pune 17 60
> December 7, 2010 2010 Varanasi bombing[22] Varanasi 1 20
> July 13, 2011 2011 Mumbai bombings Mumbai 26 130
> September 7, 2011 2011 Delhi bombing[23] Delhi 19 76
> February 13, 2012 2012 attacks on Israeli diplomats Delhi 0 4
> August 1, 2012 2012 Pune bombings Pune 0 1
> February 21, 2013 2013 Hyderabad blasts Hyderabad 16 119
> March 13, 2013 March 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 7 10
> 17 April 2013 2013 Bangalore blast Bengaluru 0 16
> 25 May 2013 2013 Naxal attack in Darbha valley Chhattisgarh 28 32
> 24 June 2013 June 2013 Srinagar attack Jammu and Kashmir 8 19
> 7 July 2013 July 2013 Maoist attack in Dumka Chhattisgarh 5
> 7 July 2013 Bodh Gaya bombings Bihar 0 5
> 27 October 2013 2013 Patna bombings Bihar 5 66
> 25 April 2014 Blast in Jharkhand[24] Jharkhand 8 4-5
> 28 April 2014 Blast in Budgam District[25] Jammu and Kashmir 0 18
> 1 May 2014 2014 Chennai train bombing Tamil Nadu 1 14
> 12 May 2014 Maoist blast in Gadchiroli District[26] Jharkhand 7 2
> 28 December 2014 Bomb blast at Church Street, Bangalore[27] Bengaluru 1 5
> 20 March 2015 2015 Jammu attack[28] Jammu and Kashmir 6 10
> 27 July 2015 2015 Gurdaspur attack in Dina Nagar, Gurdaspur district Punjab 10 15
> 02 January 2016 2016 Pathankot attack in Pathankot IAF base,Pathankot Punjab 7





Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2001 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2003 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2004 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2005 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2006 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2007 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2010 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2011 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2013 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2015 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Drone strikes in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*More
Information*

_1_ *2006* Jan. 13 Bajour *18*
Main article: Damadola airstrike
_The official number of dead was 18, including eight men, five women and five children, but other reports indicate that as many as 25 people were killed. Fourteen of the dead were said to be from the same family_.[1]
_1_ 25 Landmine Dera Bugti District,Balochistan *<6'* *5* _A bus ran over a landmine.[2]
2_ Feb. 5 Suicidal Kolpur, Kachi District, Balochistan *13* *18* _A blast on board a Lahore-bound bus en route from Quetta. Among the dead were three army personnel. No groups claimed of responsibility for the attack._[3]
_3_ 9 Sectarian Pakistan andAfghanistan *36* *100* _Sectarian violence marred the holiest day of the Shiite calendar. The violence erupted with a suspected suicide attack on Shiites in Hangu, in the northwestern part of the country, as they celebrated Day of Ashura_.[4]
_4_ March 2 Suicidal near the USConsulate inKarachi *4* _A powerful car bomb attack in the high security zone. Among the killed was a killed was a US diplomat, a day before President George W. Bush was to reach Pakistan._[5]
_5_ 10 Landmine Dera Bugti District,Balochistan *<26* _Mostly women and children were killed in after their bus hit a landmine. Both tribal rebels and security forces planted land mines in the area._[6]
_6_ April 11 Suicidal Nishtar Park,Karachi *57* *<80*
Main article: Nishtar Park bombing
_A bomb explosion at a religious gathering celebrating the birthday of Prophet Muhammad. Among the dead were Sunni scholars.[7][8]
7_ June 12 Suicidal Hotel in Quetta *<5* *17* [9]
_8_ 15 Gun attack Karachi *5* *0* _Unidentified gunmen killed a senior prison official Amanullah Khan Niazi and four others._[10]
_9_ 16 Gun attack Khoga Chiri village in Orakzai Agency *4* _Two female teachers and two children were shot dead._[11]
_10_ July 14 Suicidal Abbas Town *2* _Allama Hassan Turabi, a Shiite religious scholar and chief of Tehrik-e-Jafaria Pakistan, and his 12-year-old nephew were killed in a suicide attack near his residence. The suicide bomber was later identified as Abdul Karim, a Bangladeshi-speaking, resident of a shantytown in the central city area of Karachi._[12]
_11_ Aug. 26 Battle Balochistan *<36* _Tribal leader Nawab Akbar Bugti was killed in a battle between tribal militants and government forces. At least five soldiers and at least 30 rebels are thought to have died too._[13]
_12_ 26-31 Riots Marriott hotel,Islamabad *6* _Dozens_ _Akbar Bugti's killing sparked five days of rioting and the arrest of 700 people._[14]
_13_ Sept. 8 Bomb Rakhni bazaar area of Barkhan District,Balochistan| *<6* *17* [15]
_14_ Oct. 6 Sectarian Orakzai Agency *17* *5* _Fighting between Sunni and Shia Muslims over a dispute over ownership of the shrine to 18th Century figure Syed Amir Anwar Shah shrine_.[16]
_15_ 20 Bomb Peshawar *6* *21* _The attack happened in a busy shopping district.[17]
2_ Oct. 30 Chenagai, Bajour *80*
Main article: Chenagai airstrike
_Between 70 and 80 were killed, when a madrassa school was hit by four to five missiles. The school was filled with local students who had resumed studies after the Eid ul-Fitr holiday._[18]
_16_ Nov. 8 Suicidal Dargai *42* *20* _All the victims were from the Pakistani Army. The attack was apparently retaliation for the Chenagai airstrike which killed 80 people in the sameBajaur region in the previous month._[19]
_17_ *2007* Jan. 15 Bomb Jalozai refugee camp *4* *5* _The powerful blast destroyed a mud-house.[20]
18_ 26 Suicidal Marriott hotel,Islamabad *2* *5* _The bomber and a security guard were killed in the blast_.[21]
_19_ 27 Suicidal Shiite mosque inPeshawar *42* *60* _Among the victims were Chief of Peshawar City Police Malik Saad. About 2,000 Shiite Muslims were in and around the mosque, police said._[22]
_20_ Feb. 6 Suicidal Miranshah, North Waziristan *5* _A suicide bomber detonated his explosives in a parking area outsideIslamabad International Airport.[23]
21_ 17 Suicidal Inside a courtroom in Quetta,Balochistan *15* *24* _A suicide bomber blew himself up._[24]
_22_ 20 Assassination Gujranwala *1* '_Punjab Minister for social welfare Zil-e-Huma Usman was shot and killed. Her assassin, Mohammed Sarwar, was reported to have been motivated by her refusal to abide by the Islamic code of dress and a dislike for the involvement of women in political affairs._[25]
_23_ March 19-22 Clashes Waziristan region *135* _Clashes between pro-government forces under Maulvi Nazir and Al-Qaeda remnants. A ceasefire is declared after four days of fighting enforced by officials from both sides._[26]
_24_ April 10-11 Sectarian different areas of the Kurram Agency *35* 'Scores' 'Heavy fighting between rival Shia and Sunni[27]
_3_ 26 _Saidgi_ village inNorth Waziristan *4* [28]
_25_ 28 Assassination attempt _Place?_ *23* *27* _Aftab Ahmad Sherpao, who is the Interior minister that killed 28 people inCharsadda, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was the target. This time again an attempt on a high-ranking officer of Pakistani government was unsuccessful._[29]
_26_ May 12 Riots Karachi *50* _Hundreds_
Main article: 2007 Karachi riots
_Party workers of opposing parties; MQM, ANP and PPP clash. The riots started when rival political rallies take the same route amid lawyers protests for restoration of Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry as the Chief Justice of Supreme Court_.
_27_ 15 Suicidal _The Marhaba hotel_,Peshawar *<24* *30* _The hotel is popular with Afghans in Peshawar, where militants opposed to government support for the United States, peviously have launched attacks._[30]
_28_ June 2 Roadside bomb Dara Khwar, Bajaur Agency *5* 'A tribal chief, a political tehsildar and a journalist were killed._[31]
29_ 8 Bomb Hub, Balochistan *3* *7* _A bomb exploded on a bus. The coach was heading from Lasbela toKarachi._[32]
_4_ 19 Datakhel area ofNorth Waziristan *<22* *10* _A missile hit a cluster of compounds.[33]
5_ 23 _18 artillery shells and six missiles_ Mangrotai area of the North Waziristan *11* *10* _The ordnance, fired from Afghanistan, hit residential compounds and a hotel. The dead included two children and a woman._[34]
_1_ July 3-11 Confrontation Lal Masjid,Islamabad *95* *44*
Main article: Siege of Lal Masjid
_A confrontation between Islamic militants and the government of Pakistan, centered around the Lal Masjid ("Red Mosque") and Jamia Hafsa madrasah complex in Islamabad.
30_ 6 Assassination attempt Rawalpindi _President General Pervez Musharraf escaped yet another attempt on his life when around 36 rounds fired at his aircraft from a submachine gun._[35]In another incident, four Pakistan Army troops, including a major and a lieutenant, were killed in an improvised explosive device attack on a military convoy in Dir District – a stronghold of the Jamaat-e-Islami and the banned Tehreek-e-Nafaz-e-Shariat-e-Mohammadi.[36]
_31_ 8 Gun attack Near Peshawar *3* *1* _Unidentified gunmen killed three Chinese workers and wounded another in what Pakistani officials said was a terrorist attack apparently linked to thebloody siege of militants at an Islamabad mosque._[37]
_32_ 12 Suicidal (2), blast
& Rocket attack Three tribal regions and Swat District,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *7* *28* _Three police officers among the dead._ [38]
_33_ 14 Suicidal Miranshah, North Waziristan *23* *27* _A suicide bomber rammed an explosives-packed car into a convoy carrying paramilitary troops in one of the deadliest attacks on the security forces inNorth Waziristan_.[39]
_34_ 15 Suicidal and bombs Throughout Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *49* _Hundreds_ _11 security personnel and six civilians were killed and 47 others injured in Matta, Swat District, when suicide bombers smashed two cars packed with explosives into an army convoy, and 25 people were killed and 61 injured when a suicide bomber blew himself up in the Dera Ismail Khan police recruitment center. It was apparently retaliations for the Lal Masjidoperation.[40]
35_ 17 Suicidal Outside the venue of the district bar council convention in Islamabad| *17* *50* _A suicide bomber blew himself up killing mostly PPP political workers waiting for the arrival of Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, who was to address a lawyers convention._[41]
_36_ 19 Suicidal & bombs Kohat, Hub andHangu *<40* *28* More than 40 people were killed in three separate bomb attacks. 1) A bomb was detonated in a mosque used by military personnel in the north-western town of Kohat, killing at least 11 people. 2) 26 people died and 50 were injured in the southern town of Hub, Lasbela District, Balochistan, in an attack apparently targeting Chinese workers. 3) At least seven people were killed and more than 20 injured in a suicide car bombing at a police academy in the north-western town of Hangu._[42]
37_ 24 Rocket attack Bannu *9* *40* _Unidentified militants fired a barrage of rockets on the civilian population.[43]
38_ 27 Suicidal Muzaffar hotel inAabpara,Islamabad *<13* *28* _The attack happened after hundreds of stone-throwing protesters clashed with police as the capital's Red Mosque reopened for the first time since the bloody army raid._[44] The same day Raziq Bugti, former guerrilla commander turned spokesman for the Balochistan government, was shot dead by assailants in Quetta.[45]
_39_ Aug. 2 Suicidal Sargodha *2* _Police shot dead a suspected suicide bomber after the man failed to detonate the explosives he was wearing. The man, who entered a police training center, killed a policeman before he was gunned down._[46]
_40_ 4 Suicidal Parachinar, Kurram Agency *9* *43* _The attack happened at a busy bus station.[47]
2_ J 7 -Feb. 28, 2009 Battle Bajaur *<2023* *4000*
Main article: Battle of Bajaur
_A military offensive launched by Pakistani troops against Taliban tribal forces. The Bajaur area had been under Taliban control since early 2007, and was said to be Al-Qaeda's main command and control hub for operations in Northeast Afghanistan.[48] including Kunar province.[49] On February 28, 2009, the Pakistan Army finally defeated the Taliban and other Islamist militants in Bajaur._[50]
_41_ 26 Suicidal Machaar area ofShangla District *4* *2* _All victims were police officers._[51]
_42_ Sept. 4 Suicidal (2) Rawalpindicantonment *25* *66*
Main article: September 2007 bombings in Rawalpindi
_The attacks happened during morning rush hour. The first blast took place near Qasim Market where a Defence Ministry bus carrying around 38 civilians and uniformed officials was hit, killing 18 people. Five minutes later, a second blast took place near RA Bazaar, behind General Headquarters. The blast was caused by explosives fixed to a motorcycle, which blew up killing seven people on the spot._[52]
_43_ 11 Suicidal _Bannu Adda_, Dera Ismail Khan district *17* *16* _A 15-year-old suicide bomber blew himself up in a passenger van.[53] The same day Omar Ayub Khan's protocol officer, Liaquat Hussain, was found shot dead near the Northern Bypass in Karachi.[54]
44_ 13 Suicidal army officers’ mess in Tarbela Ghazi,Haripur nearTarbela Dam *20* *11* _All the victims were off-duty commandos from Pakistan Army's special forces unit SSG's Karar Company._[55]
_45_ 15 Assassination Peshawar *2* _Unidentified assailants shot dead Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam leader andWafaqul Madaris Vice Chairman Maulana Hassan Jan. Hassan, a former MNA, also issued a fatwa against suicide attacks, and he along with a group of Pakistani clerics traveled to Afghanistan in 2001 to convinceMullah Omar that he should expel Osama Bin Laden from Afghanistan to avoid American attacks._[56]
_46_ Oct. 1 Suicidal Bannu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *<16* *29* _A suicide bomber disguised in a woman’s burqa blew himself up at a busy police checkpost. Four police officers among the dead._[57]
_3_ 7-10 Battle Near Mir Ali, North Waziristan *257* *120*
Main article: Battle of Mir Ali
_Clashes broke out after militants set off improvised explosive devices and conducted ambushes on a Pakistani convoy. The army says the casualties were militants and soldiers but local people reported at least ten civilians were among the dead. Hundreds of people fled Mir Ali after more than 50 houses were damaged in the fighting._[58][59]
_47_ 12 Execution Mohmand *25* *35* _Taliban publicly behead six "criminals" and lashed three others in the name of Sharia._[60]
_48_ 18 Suicidal Karachi *139* *450*
Main article: 2007 Karachi bombing
_Attack on Benazir Bhutto convoy killed over 139 in Karachi and left more than 450 injured in one of the most deadliest terrorist attacks in Pakistan. Former PM Benazir Bhutto was returning after 8 years of self-imposed exile when the bomber struck the convoy._ Karachi Bombs in Pictures
_49_ 20 Bomb Dera Bugti,Balochistan *<8* *28* _A powerful bomb planted in a pickup vehicle_.[61]
_4_ 25- Dec.8 Battle Swat *438*
Main article: First Battle of Swat
_The Pakistani Army and Islamic militants fought for control of the Swat District. The battle was won by the Pakistani army, but Taliban militants slowly re-entered Swat over the coming months and started engaging security forces in battles that lasted throughout 2008. By early February 2009, the Taliban had managed to regain control of most of Swat and at least 80 percent of the district was under their control._[62]
_50_ 25 Suicidal Swat District *<20* *35* _A blast aimed at a vehicle carrying Frontier Constabulary (FC) personnel kills 18 troops_.[63]
_51_ 30 Suicidal _A police checkpoint in the high security zone of Rawalpindi_ *7* *31* _Less than a kilometer from President General Pervez Musharraf’s camp office. 3 policeofficers among the dead. The blast splattered check post of General Tariq Majid, current Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff'sresidence_.[64]
_52_ Nov. 1 Suicidal _Faisalabad Road_, near Sargodha *7* *28* _A suicide bomber rammed his motorcycle into a PAF bus. Seven officers of the Pakistan Air Force stationed at Mushaf Airbase among the dead. It is significant that after this event a state of emergency was imposed on the country._[65]
_6_ 2 North Waziristan. *5* _The attack happened in a Madrasah_[66]
_53_ 9 Suicidal Peshawar *3* *2* _A suicide bomber killed at least three people and injured two others when he detonated explosives at the house of Federal Political Affairs Minister and PML-Q provincial president Amir Muqam. The minister was unhurt, but a cousin of his was injured. The three dead were policemen guarding the house._[67]
_54_ 17-19 Sectarian Parachinar, Kurram Agency *94* *168* _Three days of in-fighting between rival Sunni and Shia sects. Only by the fourth day, the army gained control of the area and a ceasefire was maintained in the area._[68]
_55_ 24 Suicidal (2) Rawalpindi *30* _1)_ A suicide bomber rammed his car into a 72-seater bus parked in front ofOjhri Camp on Murree Road carrying Inter-Services Intelligence officials to work, killing 28 officials and a bystander. 2) A second suicide bomber attempted to enter the General Headquarters (GHQ). Upon being asked for identification at the GHQ’s check post, he blew himself up, resulting in the deaths of one security official and a bystander._[69]
56_ Dec. 9 Suicidal Near Matta, Swat District *10* _Three policeofficers and seven civilians, including two children, perished in a car bombing._[70]
_57_ 10 Suicidal Near Minhas Airbase, Kamra 0 *7* _Attack on the school bus carrying children during the morning rush injuring seven of them. It was a PAF employees bus. It was a second major attack on the Pakistan Air Force after the Sargodha attack._[71]
_58_ 13 Suicidal (2) Quetta *7* *35* _Two suicide bombings near an army checkpost Three personnel from the Pakistan Army among the dead._[72]
_59_ 15 Suicidal Nowshera *5* *11* _Explosives-laden bicycle rammed into a military checkpost. First-ever suicide attack in the city of Nowshera. The attack occurred at a checkpoint near the gate of an army school._[73]
_60_ 17 Suicidal [restitive city of]Kohat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *12* *5* _The victims were members of the army’s local football team._[74]
_61_ 21 Suicidal Jamia Masjid Sherpao, inCharsadda District *57* *100* '_On the eve of Eid ul-Adha, a suicide bomb blast again targeted Aftab Ahmad Sherpao. Aftab Sherpao survived the blast, but his younger son Mustafa Khan Sherpao, was injured._[75]
_62_ 23 Suicidal Near Mingora *7* *23* _A suicide bomber targeted an army convoy. One soldier among the dead._[76]
_63_ 27 Assassination Liaquat Bagh,Rawalpindi *21* _Many_
Main article: Assassination of Benazir Bhutto
_Two-time Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto is assassinated in a shooting and suicide bombing. The site is notorious as the place where former Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan was also assassinated in October 1951.
64_ 28 Violence Nationwide *33* _Violence ensues all over Pakistan following the assassination of former prime minister Benazir Bhutto. The situation grew so bad that Sindh Rangers were given orders to shoot-at-sight. Four policeofficers among the dead._[77]
_65_ 28 Roadside bomb in Swat District. *9* _Among the dead are former PML-Q minister Miangul Asfandyar Amir zeb, who was the grandson of the former ruler of the Swat (princely state)._[78]
_66_ *2008* Jan. 10 Suicidal Lahore High Court,Lahore *24* *73* _Policemen deliberately targeted outside Lahore High Court before the scheduled lawyer's protest against the government in provincial capital ofLahore. This attack was first of its kind in Lahore since the start of War on Terrorism_.[79]
_67_ 14 Bomb Karachi *10* *50* _The bomb was planted on a bicycle and it went off during wee hours in a vegetable market.[80]
5_ 15-16 Gun attack South Waziristan *<30*
Main article: Sararogha Fort raid
_Several dozen Islamic militants overran a paramilitary fort in South Waziristan, Pakistan, killing or kidnapping many troops.[81] The capture of Sararogha Fort represented the first time the militants managed to isolate and capture a strongly defended government position since October 2007, when they seized several isolated police stations and small military posts inSwat valley_[82]
_68_ 17 Suicidal _Mirza Qasim BaigImambargah_ in Mohalla Janghi, Kohati, Peshawar *12* *25* [83]
_7_ Jan. 29 North Waziristan *1* _Abu Laith al-Libi killed.
69_ Febr. 4 Suicidal Army Medical College, near the General Headquarters inRawalpindi *10* *27* _A suicide bomber crashed his bike into an armed forces bus carrying students and officials_.[84]
_70_ 9 Bomb Charsadda in the north-western Pakistan. *25* *35*
Main article: 2008 Charsadda bombing
_A powerful explosion hit an opposition election rally in The attack targetedANP, a secular party, one of whose leaders, Fazal-ur-Rehman Atakhail, was assassinated February 7 in Karachi triggering widespread protests._[85]
_71_ 11 Suicidal Miranshah, North Waziristan *12* *25* _A suicide attack on a public meeting in left at least eight people dead and a dozen wounded, including a candidate for the National Assembly. It was the second attack on ANP's election gathering in two days._[86]
_72_ 16 Suicidal Parachinar, Kurram Agency in northwestern Pakistan. *47* *150*
Main article: 2008 Parachinar bombing
_An explosive-laden vehicle is rammed into the election meeting of Pakistan Peoples Party, the party of the slain former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto. It was the fourth such attack on PPP's political workers within a year; two of them targeting the former PPP leader Benazir Bhutto.[87]
73_ 18 Violence Nationwide *24* *200* _Election-related on the eve of Pakistani general election, Aaj TVreported.'[88]
74_ 22 Roadside bomb near the town of Matta, Swat District,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *13* *~12* _An army spokesman said the bomb had been detonated by remote control. Women and children were among the casualties_.[89]
_75_ 25 Suicidal Near Army General Headquarters inRawalpindi. *8* *20* _The Pakistan Army's top medic Lt Gen Mushtaq Baig was killed, along with the driver and security guard, when a suicide attack ripped apart the vehicle he was traveling in at 2:45pm local time. Gen Baig was the highest-ranking officer to be killed in Pakistan since the 9/11 attacks.[90]
8_ 28 South Waziristan '*13*
_77_ 29 Suicidal Mingora, Swat District *38* *75* _The attack happened during the funeral of a senior police officer who had been killed hours earlier in Lakki Marwat in the southern part of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The police DSP was killed along with three other policemen when their vehicle was hit in a roadside bomb earlier in the day.[91]
78_ March 2 Suicidal Darra Adam Khel, a few miles south ofPeshawar *42* *58* _A bomber struck the meeting of tribal elders and local officials. The town of Darra was the center of violent clashes earlier in January when the militants took over the Kohat Tunnel that connected Peshawar with Kohat. After the onslaught of security forces to take back the tunnel, the fighting resulted in the deaths of 13 troops and 70 militants._[92]
_79_ 4 Suicidal parking area of thePakistan Navy War College, Lahore. *8* *24* _Two suicide bombers blew themselves up. It was the first time a Pakistani naval institution was targeted by the militants (Army has been targeted at least eight times outside the war zone and Air Force twice) since the ongoing War on Terrorism in Pakistan in general and post-Lal Masjid siegein particular_.[93]
_80_ 11 Suicidal Lahore *24* *200* _Two suicide bombings. One of the attacks ripped apart Federal Investigation Agency building killing 21, including 16 policemen. The other one hit the posh locality of Model Town, exploding close to Bilawal House, associated with PPP leaders Benazir Bhutto and her husband Asif Ali Zardari.[94]
81_ 15 Bomb A restaurant inIslamabad *1* *10* _A bomb was hurled over a wall surrounding the restaurant. Four of the 12 people wounded in the bombing were U.S. FBI agents. In addition to wounding the agents, the explosion killed a Turkish woman and wounded a fifth American, three Pakistanis, a person from the United Kingdom and someone from Japan_.[95]
_9_ 16 South Waziristan *9* *9* _3 bombs dropped by a United States aircraft killed nine people and wounded nine others in the tribal area. The bombs hit a mud compound in Wana, killing an Arab of Middle Eastern origin, two men from Turkmenistan and six Pakistanis from outside the tribal area. However, the attack missed its target, a senior Al Qaeda official._[96]
_82_ April 9 Riots Karachi *9* _Many_ _Riots after two groups of lawyers scuffle that begin after PML-Q leaders, former CM Sindh Arbab Ghulam Rahim and former federal minister Sher Afgan Niazi are maltreated ahead of government formation in the provinces of Sindh and Punjab_.[97]
_83_ 17 Clashes Khyber Agency *20* _dozens_ _Clashes between two belligerent factions.[98]
84_ May 6 Suicidal Bannu *4* [99]
_85_ 18 Bomb The Army's Punjab Regimental Centermarket in the city ofMardan *13* *20* _This was the second attack in Mardan in a month after a car bomb on April 25 killed three and injured 26 people.[100]
86_ 19 Remote-controlled bomb Mamond tehsil of Bajaur Agency. *4* *2* _A blast outside a mosque._[101]
_10_ 21 South Waziristan *6*
_87_ 26 Sectarian violence Dera Ismail Khan *7* *5* [102]
_88_ June 2 Suicidal Islamabad *6*
Main article: 2008 Danish embassy bombing
_The Danish embassy in Islamabad is attacked with a car bomb killing six people. A post purportedly from Al-Qaeda's Mustafa Abu al-Yazid appears on the Internet a day after the attack claiming responsibility. The statement mentions the publication of "insulting drawings" and the refusal to "apologize for publishing them" referring to the Jyllands-Posten Muhammad cartoons controversy_.[103]
_89_ 9 Remote-controlled bomb Dera Ismail Khan *4* _Sufi Muhammad, leader of the TNSM, survived. Four policemen got injured._[104]
_11_ 10 South Waziristan *19*
Main article: Gora Prai airstrike
_10 Pakistani Para Military Soldiers and 1 Regular Army Major killed,_
8 Taliban militants killed_[105]_

_90_ 26 Bomb Dera Ismail Khan *4* *2* _A blast inside a Shia mosque_.[106]
_91_ July 6 Suicidal Islamabad *19*
Main article: 2008 Lal Masjid bombing
_Attack targeting policemen deployed at a rally observing the first year anniversary of an army raid on the Islamabad’s Lal Masjid_[107]
_92_ 7 Bombs Karachi *<37* _A string of small explosions, apparently from bombs, wounded at least 37 people, rattling Pakistan a day after a deadly suicide attack in capital of Pakistan_.[108]
_12_ 28 South Waziristan *6* _Midhat Mursi and 5 other Al-Qaeda operatives killed_.
_93_ Aug. 2 Remote-controlled bomb Mingora, Swat *8* _At least eight police and security workers were killed when a remote-controlled bomb exploded near their vehicle.[109]
94_ Aug. 4 Fighting Swat Valley *136* _After a week of fighting between the security forces and pro-Taliban militants, the casualties included at least 94 militants, 14 soldiers and around 28 civilians._[110]
_95_ 9 Gun attack _Kingargalai,_ Buner District *8* _Militants stormed a police post killing eight policemen._[111]
_96_ 12 Bomb A major road near the center ofPeshawar *13* *11* _A bomb targeting a Pakistani Air Force bus carrying personnel from a military base killed 13 people and wounded 11 others on Tuesday. Taliban forces reportedly took responsibility. The attack was seen as retaliation for Pakistani airstrikes in Bajaur Agency, a militant stronghold near the border with Afghanistan. Five of the dead were air force personnel and the eight others were bystanders_.[112]
_97_ 13 Suicidal Lahore *8* *20* _Two policemen were killed and over 20, including 12 policemen, were injured after an alleged suicide bomber blew himself up near a police station in Lahore on the eve of Independence Day celebrations_.[113]
_98_ 13 Explosions, handgrenate attacks Hub, Uthal,Panjgur, Kharanand Turbat towns inBalochistan *6* *19* _Four policemen were injured in explosions, there was a hand-grenade attack in Panjgur and shooting incidents in Balochistan,[114] while leader of the banned outfit Amr Bil Maroof Wa Nahi Anil Munkar Haji Namdar was shot dead when he was delivering sermon in Bara tehsil_.[115] Haji Namdar had earlier escaped a suicide attack on 1 May 2008 in which 17 people were injured.[116]
_99_ 7-18 Sectarian Kurram Agency *287* *372* _Clashes mainly between the Toori and Bangash tribes, but which involved other local tribes, in 12 consecutive days of fighting. In the later incidents, pro-Taliban militants were involved too, after which the local tribesmen asked the government to flush out the militants_.[117]
_100_ 19 Suicidal District Headquarters Hospital in Dera Ismail Khan *32* *55* _Seven policemen and two health officials were among the killed. Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan claimed responsibility for the attack_.[118]
_101_ 21 Suicidal Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Wah Cantt *70* *67*
Main article: 2008 Wah bombing
_2 suicidebombers blew themselves up outside the gates of the state run factories. Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan claimed responsibility for the attack.[119]
13_ 23 South Waziristan *10*
_102_ 23 Suicidal Charbagh Tehsil, Swat valley *20*
Main article: 23 August 2008 Swat Valley bombing
_An explosive-laden car rams into a police station._ Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistanclaimed responsibility for the attack.[120]
_103_ 25 Rocket attack Swat valley *10* _Attack targeting the house of a local member of provincial assembly (MPA). As a result of the attack, ANP MPA Waqar Ahmed's brother and other family members were killed._ [121]
_104_ 26 Bomb Model Town area on the outskirts ofIslamabad *8* *20* _A bomb explosion at a roadside restaurant.[122]
105_ 28 Bomb Bannu area,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *9* *15* _An attack targeting a police van._ [123]
_14_ 31 South Waziristan *10*
_15_ Sept. 3 South Waziristan *23*
Main article: Angoor Ada raid
_16_ 4 North Waziristan *4*
_17_ 5 North Waziristan *5*
_106_ 6 Suicidal 20 km fromPeshawar *30* *70*
Main article: September 2008 Peshawar bombing
_Attack against a paramilitary checkpoint. The attack came during the voting to elect Asif Ali Zardari as the President of Pakistan and the marking of Defence Day._[124]
_18_ 8 North Waziristan *23*
Main article: Daande Darpkhel airstrike
_107_ 10 grenade-and-gun attack _Maskanai area of Lower Dir District,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa_ *25* *50* _In a mosque_[125]
_19_ 12 North Waziristan *12*
Main article: Miranshah airstrike
_20_ 15 South Waziristan
Main article: Pakistan-U.S. Standoff 15 September 2008
_21_ 17 South Waziristan *5*
Main article: Baghar Cheena airstrike
_108_ 19 Bomb Quetta *5* *8* _Islamic religious school run by Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam_[126]
_109_ 20 Suicidal Islamabad *57* *266*
Main article: Islamabad Marriott Hotel bombing
_22_ 21 North Waziristan
Main article: Lowara Mandi Repel
_110_ 22 Suicidal Swat *9* _A checkpost_ [127]
_23_ 25 Tanai region
Main article: Tanai border repel
_111_ 26 Bomb _Near city ofBahawalpur_ *3* *15* _Bomb on railway track derails passenger train.[128]
24_ Oct. 1 _"Border-area"_ *6*
_112_ 2 Suicidal Walibagh,Charsadda *6* [129]
_113_ 6 Suicidal Bhakkar, Punjab *20* *60* [130]
_25_ 9 Tappi, North Waziristan *8* [131]
_114_ 9 Suicidal Islamabad *8* *8* _Main Police Headquarters_ List of terrorist incidents in Pakistan since 2001#2008[132]
_115_ 10 Suicidal _Adazai_, OrakzaiAgency *110* *200*
Main article: 10 October 2008 Orakzai bombing
[133][134]
_116_ 13 Suicidal Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *5* [135]
_26_ 16 Taparghai, South Waziristan *1* [136]
_117_ 16 Suicidal Mingora, Swat *4* [137]
_118_ 19 Suicidal Dera Bugti district,Balochistan *3* *6* [138]
_27_ 22 Taparghai, South Waziristan *4* [139]
_28_ 26 South Waziristan *20* [140]
_119_ 26 Suicidal Ghalaanai,Mohmand Agency *11* *5* [141]
_120_ 27 Suicidal Ghalaanai, Quetta *2* *12* _Near the District Court Complex_[142]
_121_ 31 Suicidal Mardan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *8* *20* [143]
_122_ Nov. 2 Suicidal Wana, South Waziristan *8* _Security checkpost_[144]
_123_ 4 Suicidal Hangu District *7* *6* _Security checkpost_[145]
_124_ 6 Suicidal Bajaur Agency *22* *45* _At a Salarzai jirga_[146]
_125_ 11 Suicidal Qayyum Stadium inPeshawar *4* *13* _Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Owais Ahmed Ghani had just left the venue and senior provincial minister Bashir Bilour was on his way out._ [147]
_126_ 12 Suicidal Charsadda District *7* *15* _Explosives-filled bus into the gates of a school_[148]
_29_ 14 Miranshah, North Waziristan *12* [149]
_127_ 17 Suicidal _Khawazakhela_area, Swat *>3* [150]
_128_ 19 Assassination Islamabad *2* _Former head of the army’s elite commando force Special Service Group, Maj-Gen (R) Ameer Faisal Alavi, who commanded the SSG during the first major assault on militants in South Waziristan in 2004 and his driver gunned down._[151]
_129_ 20 Suicidal Mamoond tehsil ofBajaur Agency *>9* *4* [152]
_130_ 21 Suicidal Dera Ismail Khan *7* *17* _During the funeral of a cleric near the bus stand._[153]
_30_ 22 North Waziristan *5* [154]
_131_ 28 Suicidal _Peshawar-Bannu Road_ in Domel area of Bannu *9* *16* _Explosive-laden rams a police vehicle. 4 police officers among the dead._[155]
_132_ Dec. 1 Suicidal 7 kilometers north-east of Mingora *10* *49* _Explosive-laden truck near the Sangota security post_.[156]
_133_ 5 Bombs Peshwar andOrakzai *27* *50*
Main article: 5 December 2008 Peshawar bombing
_Two bombs exploded in crowded markets._[157]
_31_ 22 South Waziristan *<8* _Two vehicles hit at different locations. Most of those on board killed.[158]
32_ 22 Kari Khel, 8 km frmWana, South Waziristan *7* [159]
_134_ 28 Suicidal Buner District *36* *16* _Near a polling station in a government school, believed to have been carried out to disrupt the by-election for a National Assembly seat._[160]
_33_ 2009 Jan. 1 *3* _2 senior Al-Qaeda leaders Usama al-Kini & Sheikh Ahmed Salim Swedankilled' [161]
135_ 4 Suicidal _Government Polytechnic College_, _Multan Road_ in Dera Ismail Khan. *7* *25* _3 police officers and 2 journalist among the dead. Most of the injured policemen.[162]
136_ 10 Gunbattle Hangu *27* _Several_ _Rival sects fight for 2 days_[163]
_34_ 23 Waziristan *14* [164]
_137_ 26 Bomb Dera Ismail Khan 5 _Several_ _Bomb attached to a bicycle went off on a busy main road._[165]
_138_ 26 Assassination Quetta *1* _Several_ _Hussain Ali Yousafi, chairman of the Hazara Democratic Party, was shot dead by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi[166]
139_ Feb. 3 Hand grenade attack _Mohallah Joginwala_in Dera Ismail Khan *1* *18* _At a Sunni mosque._ [167]
_140_ 5 Suicidal _Al Hussainia Mosque_, Dera Ghazi Khan *32* _A crowd of Shia worshippers shortly before a religious gathering_.[168]
_141_ 7 Gunbattle Mianwali in Punjab, near Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *7* _All killed were policeofficers at a checkpoint._[169]
_142_ 11 Remote controlled bomb _Dalazak Road_ inPeshawar *1* *11* _Bomb fitted to motorbike parked near the residence of Awami National Party (ANP) provincial lawmaker_ Alam Zeb Khan_. This was the sixth such attack on ANP in less than a year.[170]
35_ Feb. 14 Makeen in South Waziristan *<30* [171]
_36_ 16 Waziristan *14*
_143_ 17 Bomb _Bazidkhel-suburb near Peshawar_ *3* _Several_ _Outside the home of a government official. He survived but several people were hurt.[172]
144_ 20 Suicidal Dera Ismail Khan *30* *157* _A funeral of Shia leader_ Sher Zaman _– who was gunned down a day earlier. A curfew was imposed in Dera Ismail Khan oand the army called in to quell riots immediately. Witnesses said police ‘ran off’ when gunfire broke out after the blast._[173]
_37_ March 1 Sararogha village in South Waziristan *14* [174]
_145_ 2 Suicidal Pishin District,Balochistan *4* *12* _At a girls’ religious school._[175]
_146_ 3 Gunattack Gaddafi Stadium inLahore. *8* *6*
Main article: 2009 attack on the Sri Lanka national cricket team
_6 policeofficers killed when a convoy carrying Sri Lankan cricketers and officials in two buses was fired upon by 12 gunmen._[176]
_147_ 5 Handgrenade _Ameer Hamza mosque, Dera Ismail Khan_ *1* *19* _[177]
148_ 5 4 Bombs Peshawar 0 0
The mausoleum of the most-revered mystic poet of the Pakhtun landRahman Baba blown up._[178]_

_149_ 7 Bomb Peshawar *8* *5* _Seven policeoficers killed. In a separate incident, a roadside bomb killed three civilians and wounded four troops in the town of Darra Adam Khel_.[179]
_150_ 11 Assassination _Namak Mandi_,Peshawar *6* *4* _Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Senior Minister and Awami National Party leaderBashir Bilour survived the firing, grenade attack and suicide blast. This was the second assassination attempt on Bilour in less than six months and seventh suicide attack on ANP in little over a year_.[180]
_38_ 12 _Berju_ in Kurram Agency *24* [181]
_39_ 15 Jani Khel in Bannu district, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *4* [182]
_151_ 16 Suicidal Busiest busstand, (_Pirwadhai_) ofRawalpindi *14* *17* [183]
_152_ 18 Gun attack University of Malakand,Chakdara, Lower Dir District *5* *4'* _3 police officers among the dead when over 100 unidentified armed men attacked a police vehicle at the entrance._[184]
_153_ 23 Suicidal Islamabad *1* *3* _A security official killed and three others injured outside a police Special Branch office._[185]
_40_ 25 Makin area of South Waziristan *7* _2 vehicles by two missiles_[186]
_41_ 26 Essokhel area in North Waziristan *4* [187]
_154_ 26 Suicidal Near Jandola, South Waziristan *10* *25* _At a restaurant targeting opponents of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan chiefBaitullah Mehsud_[188]
_155_ 27 Suicidal Peshawar-TorkhamHighway in Jamrud,Khyber Agency *75* *100*
Main article: 2009 Jamrud mosque bombing
_At a mosque at during the Friday congregation. Intelligence sources put the number of dead at 86 but officials of the political administration were conservative by putting the death toll at 50._[189]
_156_ 30 Gun & grenade attack Manawan Police Training School inLahore near theborder with India *9* *93*
Main article: 2009 Lahore police academy attacks
_At least eight police recruits killed by 10 terrorists. Security forces regained control of the facility in an operation that lasted for more than eight hours._[190]
_42_ April 1 Orakzai Agency *14* [191]
_157_ 4 Suicidal Margalla Road_,Islamabad_ *<10* *12*
Main article: 2009 Islamabad Frontier Corps post attack
_A camp of the Frontier Constabulary (FC) attacked. At least eight FC personnel killed._[192]
_158_ 5 Suicidal an _Imambargah_ inChakwal *22* *60*
Main article: 2009 Chakwal mosque bombing
_At the gates of a Shia mosque where some 1,200 people were attending a religious gathering.[193]
159_ 6 Killing _Shinkiari_ area ofMansehra District *4* *3* _Police found bullet-riddled bodies of four local aid workers, including three women, in on Monday_.[194]
_43_ 8 Gangi Khel in South Waziristan *4* [195]
_160_ 15 Suicidal Charsadda, nearPeshawar. *9* *5* _A security attacked killing nine policeofficers and injuring five others._ [196]
_161_ 18 Suicidal _Doaba_ area ofHangu *22* *15* _A checkpoint killing five security personnel._ [197]
_44_ 19 South Waziristan *<3* *5* [198]
_162_ 26 Tragedy Lower Dir District *12* _12 children were killed after playing with a bomb they mistook for a football._[199]
_45_ 29 Kanni Garam village in South Waziristan *6* [200]
_163_ 29 Targeted killings Karachi *34* *40* _Unidentified gunmen in a matter of hours in different parts of the city. In the month-long incidents of violence until April 28, the police record showed that 16 people had been shot dead and 54 wounded in different incidents of targeted killings. The statistics further showed that of the total number of people, 43 people belonged to the Pakhtun community while seven happened to be Urdu-speaking people._[201]
_164_ May 5 Suicidal _Peshawar-Bara road_ 12 km west ofPeshawarCantonment *7* *48* _An explosives-laden car rammed into a pick-up near a checkpost[202]
46_ 9 _Sararogha_, South Waziristan *6* strike in kills 6 militants.[203]
_165_ May 11 Suicidal Outskirts of Darra Adam Khel *8* *27* _Explosives-laden vehicle near an FC checkpost._[204]
_47_ 12 _Sra Khawra_ village in South Waziristan *8* [205]
'48 16 _Sarkai Naki_ village,North Waziristan *25* [206]
_166_ 16 Bombs Peshawar *13* *34* _A powerful car-bomb in the Barisco area killed 12 people and wounded 31 others, including schoolchildren and women, while a low intensity device ripped through a garments store in the packed Gora Bazaar in Peshawar Saddar, killing a minor girl and injuring three others._[207]
_167_ 21 Suicidal Frontier Corps (FC) fort, Jandola area,Tank District *9* *25* _Five security personnel were among the dead_.[208]
_168_ 22 Car bomb _Cinema Road_,Peshawar *10* *75* _The attack happened outside a cinema._[209]
*Total* *6545* *9872*
_6_ April 26- Battle
_(ongoing)_ Buner, Lower Dir,Swat and Shangladistricts *~800*_(Army claim)_ *102*
Main article: Operation Black Thunderstorm
_Operation Black Thunderstorm is an ongoing operation that commenced on April 26, conducted by the Pakistani Army, with the aim of retaking Buner, Lower Dir, Swat and Shangla districts from the Taliban after the militants took control of them since the start of the year_
*TOTAL* May 25 *7364* *10074 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stag112

Not one idiot has been able to explain to me yet why, once the terrorists were confined to the periphery, the op was time critical?

Just criticism for the sake of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Stag112 said:


> Not one idiot has been able to explain to me yet why, once the terrorists were confined to the periphery, the op was time critical?
> 
> Just criticism for the sake of it.


Seriously dude, what was the reason to take risk when nothing absolutely nothing is at stake. In-fact they were trying to capture another one alive which meant a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

*Its unbelievable that Worlds 3rd largest army (India) suffered a lot to captures/kill 4 terrorists*
*After that seek the sympathy from whole world againt this own made coward terrorist attack *

یہ سب ايک پلان کے تخت ہوا ہے، کيونکہ بےايمانی، جھوٹ، ڈرامے بازی، اور مکاری بھارت کی عادت ہے پاکستان کے خِلاف۔


----------



## Assange

@nline said:


> *Its unbelievable that Worlds 3rd largest army (India) suffered a lot to captures/kill 4 terrorists*
> *After that seek the sympathy from whole world againt this own made coward terrorist attack *
> 
> یہ سب ايک پلان کے تخت ہوا ہے، کيونکہ بےايمانی، جھوٹ، ڈرامے بازی، اور مکاری بھارت کی عادت ہے پاکستان کے خِلاف۔



This is called politics not cowardly act....or propaganda...Now even though Pakistan is suffering terrorist strikes every month no one considers it has a victim of terrorism...(Even I consider Pakistan has a birth place of terrorism 

Now India is the victim here so it is taking every opportunity to score points against Pakistan and India is definitely winning...

I hope now at least the top brass of Pakistani establishment realise that supporting terrorist is not helping Pakistan in anyway but it is hurting Pakistan as a whole....


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> No.
> 
> I'm not going to question the PARA (SF)'s abilities- that is not the point. But consider their role, it is not CT-centric, they are a military SF with far more to their remit.
> 
> 
> The pint that the NSG being a civilian police force is both irrelevent and misleading. So what if they operationally are a civilian force? Domestic CT missions to be undertaken by civilian forces is the norm around the world in democracies. Secondly the SAG (the actual guys who take part in these ops) are 100% made up of Army guys. Anyway, I am yet to see the correlation between being a civlian force (operationally) and being unsuited for these missions.
> 
> 
> The NSG's entire mandate is direct action CT- this is what they train for every single day and what all their equipment is bought for, you yourself point out the IA's SF have a far larger mandate. There is a reason the US Army and Navy raised dedicated CT teams from within their own SOF communities (Delta and DEVGRU respectively).



Remember Myanmar operation?
Para SF carried out the ops without any casualities on their side.
Remember a similar attack on army camp in Samaba sector(way back in 2013)??
The result was similar- no casualities after Para SF Landed and mission wrapped up in under 4 hours.

In this case, the para SF guys were a better option(IMO!) as they regularly train inside the bases. Afaik SAG of NSG never participate in activities outside their comfort zone, unlike Para SF.
Para SF is battle hardened and deal with terrorism in the valley. Albeit, para SF alone would not have been successful, they needed some infantry reinforcements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> Remember Myanmar operation?
> Para SF carried out the ops without any casualities on their side.


 Indeed, and that operation proves the utility of PARA (SF) ie external special operations. 



Levina said:


> The result was similar- no casualities after Para SF Landed and mission wrapped up in under 4 hours.


Apples and oranges @Levina this base had a 24km circumference spread across 2000 acres with both dense vegetation and urban areas. Addtionally the base housed thousands of personel including famillies and foreign trainees. 

If this attack had become a hostage rescue operation (as it could well have done) you'd have been happy the NSG were on the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scientien

Hulk said:


> Seriously dude, what was the reason to take risk when nothing absolutely nothing is at stake. In-fact they were trying to capture another one alive which meant a lot.


May be they had nuclear assets on that air force base.....i say MAY BE,but even if there is it wont surface or else media will overkill Govt.

Now i have heard from sources that terrorist were on anabolic steroids as it was observed during postmortem,also they were on chemical named erythropoietin which greatly increases bloods oxygen carrying capacity ans thus increasing endurance.also they had adrenaline shots with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immanuel

Levina said:


> Good assessment spectre.
> 
> You're right that some traitors on our side were in involved.
> Remember Ranjith?? The spy who was arrested from Bhatinda airfirce station few days back?
> 
> True. There's already a debate going on about it , whether youngsters should be given security of Air Force stations. The peripheral security of the Air Force station is DSC's (defence security corps) responsibility. We lost 6 DSC soldiers, most of them in their 50s.
> Garuds are nothing but QRTs (quick reaction teams) and this was Garuds first outing. I am assuming they need more operational experience- peace keeping in Congo and accompanying others in J&K isn't enough. Albeit, NSG did a fine job.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @SrNair @rockstarIN



Its a common mis-conception but Garuds aren't QRT they are a proper SF meant for ops behind enemy lines, Their key roles are to infil, bust enemy radars, air defneces, lase targets, raid airfields etc. A few recuits who complete basic training are intially given duties of Base security and search and rescue but once advance training is imparted, they are are sent out to FOBs when they can be rapidly deployed in small teams into enemy territory rather quickly, they are the IAF's clandestine dagger that strikes first clearing the pathway for IAF's aircraft.

Base security is more of a secondary role. Moreso, they have been taking part in missions for quite some time and this iahrdly the first they were under heavy fire. They have for many years now have been extracting police and paramil forces under heavy fire from maoists. Most of their Ops quite like the Marcos and Paras go un-noticed. Morcos too is quite active in J&K. Garuds have plenty of operational experience. Actually the fallen Garud was instrumental in preventing these nut jbs from getting further into the base, he is being seen as the savior. These pigs came heavily armed and their initial contact included a volley of grandes, heavy automatic fire.



Levina said:


> Remember Myanmar operation?
> Para SF carried out the ops without any casualities on their side.
> Remember a similar attack on army camp in Samaba sector(way back in 2013)??
> The result was similar- no casualities after Para SF Landed and mission wrapped up in under 4 hours.
> 
> In this case, the para SF guys were a better option(IMO!) as they regularly train inside the bases. Afaik SAG of NSG never participate in activities outside their comfort zone, unlike Para SF.
> Para SF is battle hardened and deal with terrorism in the valley. Albeit, para SF alone would not have been successful, they needed some infantry reinforcements.



Para SF isn't the magical pill for every operation. They are the Army' elite and they are best used for what they are mandated for i.e special operations & missions behind enemy lines.

SAG is more than capable in handling such missions they are after-all coming from the infantry.

Actually, all this needs to be re-orged into specific role based forces. SRG which is busy protection useless VIPs should be re-trained as the premier last line of defence for critical assets in the nation. They along with the DSC (which also needs to retrained and re-equipped should be the key forces to guard and defend all key installations in the nation).

SRG should have deputees from the commando wings of BSF/CRPF/ITBP/COBRA/CISF/RPF/State Police SWAT/SOGs etc (paramilitary/police). These guys already have plenty of training and thus with further refinement can be the ideal last line of defence with every key small installations like FOBs deploying a platoon size force of around 38 and larger installtion like Major AF/IN/IA base deploying around a company size forec of around 120. The same installtions should deploy their own DSC force with company size force of 120 at smaller installtions and key startegic bases deploying a battallion size force of around 800 troops. Each DSC platoon should have a QRT section and commando section. They need to equipped with .50 cal HMG, AGLs, Anti material rifles, NVGs, advanced base protection sensors etc.

SAG on the other hand should only have deputees on rotation from the Para SF, Marcos/ Garuds/ SFF, high time SAG along side the RR become the daily bread and butter COIN & Anti terror force. While RR should only take in deputees from the regular Army to keep the Infantry well trained and on their feet. SAG shoudl be exclusive for regular SF units & keep the forces active and ensure under one unit these forces can build on common practiceses. They can also launch joint cross border raids when needed.

Of these elite warriors from the 3 branches at the SAG, we can pick out a few Phantoms along side deputees from the SG for Tier-1 Ops i.e mostly clandestine warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, and that operation proves the utility of PARA (SF) ie external special operations.
> Apples and oranges @Levina this base had a 24km circumference spread across 2000 acres with both dense vegetation and urban areas. Addtionally the base housed thousands of personel including famillies and foreign trainees.
> 
> If this attack had become a hostage rescue operation (as it could well have done) you'd have been happy the NSG were on the scene.


Hostage taking situation?
You have forgotten that Para SF had successfully saved 6 foreign hostages,taken hostage by Harkat-ul-Mujahideen in Kashmir(1995), and they returned home with a kill. 
Btw I did mention reinforcements. Right?
They could not have combed the entire area alone, they would have needed some battalion to back them up.
Under ideal conditions the periphery should have been secured by some units (read it elsewhere).
I am a little partial to Para SF after all my friend is one of them, you know it. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

@nline said:


> *Its unbelievable that Worlds 3rd largest army (India) suffered a lot to captures/kill 4 terrorists*
> *After that seek the sympathy from whole world againt this own made coward terrorist attack *
> 
> یہ سب ايک پلان کے تخت ہوا ہے، کيونکہ بےايمانی، جھوٹ، ڈرامے بازی، اور مکاری بھارت کی عادت ہے پاکستان کے خِلاف۔




*World No 01 Spy and Largest 7 biggest army .... *
Putting 1 finger on others see other 4 finger pointing you ... 


Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2001 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2003 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2004 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2005 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2006 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2007 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2010 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2011 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2013 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2015 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Drone strikes in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*More
Information*

_1_ *2006* Jan. 13 Bajour *18*
Main article: Damadola airstrike
_The official number of dead was 18, including eight men, five women and five children, but other reports indicate that as many as 25 people were killed. Fourteen of the dead were said to be from the same family_.[1]
_1_ 25 Landmine Dera Bugti District,Balochistan *<6'* *5* _A bus ran over a landmine.[2]
2_ Feb. 5 Suicidal Kolpur, Kachi District, Balochistan *13* *18* _A blast on board a Lahore-bound bus en route from Quetta. Among the dead were three army personnel. No groups claimed of responsibility for the attack._[3]
_3_ 9 Sectarian Pakistan andAfghanistan *36* *100* _Sectarian violence marred the holiest day of the Shiite calendar. The violence erupted with a suspected suicide attack on Shiites in Hangu, in the northwestern part of the country, as they celebrated Day of Ashura_.[4]
_4_ March 2 Suicidal near the USConsulate inKarachi *4* _A powerful car bomb attack in the high security zone. Among the killed was a killed was a US diplomat, a day before President George W. Bush was to reach Pakistan._[5]
_5_ 10 Landmine Dera Bugti District,Balochistan *<26* _Mostly women and children were killed in after their bus hit a landmine. Both tribal rebels and security forces planted land mines in the area._[6]
_6_ April 11 Suicidal Nishtar Park,Karachi *57* *<80*
Main article: Nishtar Park bombing
_A bomb explosion at a religious gathering celebrating the birthday of Prophet Muhammad. Among the dead were Sunni scholars.[7][8]
7_ June 12 Suicidal Hotel in Quetta *<5* *17* [9]
_8_ 15 Gun attack Karachi *5* *0* _Unidentified gunmen killed a senior prison official Amanullah Khan Niazi and four others._[10]
_9_ 16 Gun attack Khoga Chiri village in Orakzai Agency *4* _Two female teachers and two children were shot dead._[11]
_10_ July 14 Suicidal Abbas Town *2* _Allama Hassan Turabi, a Shiite religious scholar and chief of Tehrik-e-Jafaria Pakistan, and his 12-year-old nephew were killed in a suicide attack near his residence. The suicide bomber was later identified as Abdul Karim, a Bangladeshi-speaking, resident of a shantytown in the central city area of Karachi._[12]
_11_ Aug. 26 Battle Balochistan *<36* _Tribal leader Nawab Akbar Bugti was killed in a battle between tribal militants and government forces. At least five soldiers and at least 30 rebels are thought to have died too._[13]
_12_ 26-31 Riots Marriott hotel,Islamabad *6* _Dozens_ _Akbar Bugti's killing sparked five days of rioting and the arrest of 700 people._[14]
_13_ Sept. 8 Bomb Rakhni bazaar area of Barkhan District,Balochistan| *<6* *17* [15]
_14_ Oct. 6 Sectarian Orakzai Agency *17* *5* _Fighting between Sunni and Shia Muslims over a dispute over ownership of the shrine to 18th Century figure Syed Amir Anwar Shah shrine_.[16]
_15_ 20 Bomb Peshawar *6* *21* _The attack happened in a busy shopping district.[17]
2_ Oct. 30 Chenagai, Bajour *80*
Main article: Chenagai airstrike
_Between 70 and 80 were killed, when a madrassa school was hit by four to five missiles. The school was filled with local students who had resumed studies after the Eid ul-Fitr holiday._[18]
_16_ Nov. 8 Suicidal Dargai *42* *20* _All the victims were from the Pakistani Army. The attack was apparently retaliation for the Chenagai airstrike which killed 80 people in the sameBajaur region in the previous month._[19]
_17_ *2007* Jan. 15 Bomb Jalozai refugee camp *4* *5* _The powerful blast destroyed a mud-house.[20]
18_ 26 Suicidal Marriott hotel,Islamabad *2* *5* _The bomber and a security guard were killed in the blast_.[21]
_19_ 27 Suicidal Shiite mosque inPeshawar *42* *60* _Among the victims were Chief of Peshawar City Police Malik Saad. About 2,000 Shiite Muslims were in and around the mosque, police said._[22]
_20_ Feb. 6 Suicidal Miranshah, North Waziristan *5* _A suicide bomber detonated his explosives in a parking area outsideIslamabad International Airport.[23]
21_ 17 Suicidal Inside a courtroom in Quetta,Balochistan *15* *24* _A suicide bomber blew himself up._[24]
_22_ 20 Assassination Gujranwala *1* '_Punjab Minister for social welfare Zil-e-Huma Usman was shot and killed. Her assassin, Mohammed Sarwar, was reported to have been motivated by her refusal to abide by the Islamic code of dress and a dislike for the involvement of women in political affairs._[25]
_23_ March 19-22 Clashes Waziristan region *135* _Clashes between pro-government forces under Maulvi Nazir and Al-Qaeda remnants. A ceasefire is declared after four days of fighting enforced by officials from both sides._[26]
_24_ April 10-11 Sectarian different areas of the Kurram Agency *35* 'Scores' 'Heavy fighting between rival Shia and Sunni[27]
_3_ 26 _Saidgi_ village inNorth Waziristan *4* [28]
_25_ 28 Assassination attempt _Place?_ *23* *27* _Aftab Ahmad Sherpao, who is the Interior minister that killed 28 people inCharsadda, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was the target. This time again an attempt on a high-ranking officer of Pakistani government was unsuccessful._[29]
_26_ May 12 Riots Karachi *50* _Hundreds_
Main article: 2007 Karachi riots
_Party workers of opposing parties; MQM, ANP and PPP clash. The riots started when rival political rallies take the same route amid lawyers protests for restoration of Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry as the Chief Justice of Supreme Court_.
_27_ 15 Suicidal _The Marhaba hotel_,Peshawar *<24* *30* _The hotel is popular with Afghans in Peshawar, where militants opposed to government support for the United States, peviously have launched attacks._[30]
_28_ June 2 Roadside bomb Dara Khwar, Bajaur Agency *5* 'A tribal chief, a political tehsildar and a journalist were killed._[31]
29_ 8 Bomb Hub, Balochistan *3* *7* _A bomb exploded on a bus. The coach was heading from Lasbela toKarachi._[32]
_4_ 19 Datakhel area ofNorth Waziristan *<22* *10* _A missile hit a cluster of compounds.[33]
5_ 23 _18 artillery shells and six missiles_ Mangrotai area of the North Waziristan *11* *10* _The ordnance, fired from Afghanistan, hit residential compounds and a hotel. The dead included two children and a woman._[34]
_1_ July 3-11 Confrontation Lal Masjid,Islamabad *95* *44*
Main article: Siege of Lal Masjid
_A confrontation between Islamic militants and the government of Pakistan, centered around the Lal Masjid ("Red Mosque") and Jamia Hafsa madrasah complex in Islamabad.
30_ 6 Assassination attempt Rawalpindi _President General Pervez Musharraf escaped yet another attempt on his life when around 36 rounds fired at his aircraft from a submachine gun._[35]In another incident, four Pakistan Army troops, including a major and a lieutenant, were killed in an improvised explosive device attack on a military convoy in Dir District – a stronghold of the Jamaat-e-Islami and the banned Tehreek-e-Nafaz-e-Shariat-e-Mohammadi.[36]
_31_ 8 Gun attack Near Peshawar *3* *1* _Unidentified gunmen killed three Chinese workers and wounded another in what Pakistani officials said was a terrorist attack apparently linked to thebloody siege of militants at an Islamabad mosque._[37]
_32_ 12 Suicidal (2), blast
& Rocket attack Three tribal regions and Swat District,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *7* *28* _Three police officers among the dead._ [38]
_33_ 14 Suicidal Miranshah, North Waziristan *23* *27* _A suicide bomber rammed an explosives-packed car into a convoy carrying paramilitary troops in one of the deadliest attacks on the security forces inNorth Waziristan_.[39]
_34_ 15 Suicidal and bombs Throughout Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *49* _Hundreds_ _11 security personnel and six civilians were killed and 47 others injured in Matta, Swat District, when suicide bombers smashed two cars packed with explosives into an army convoy, and 25 people were killed and 61 injured when a suicide bomber blew himself up in the Dera Ismail Khan police recruitment center. It was apparently retaliations for the Lal Masjidoperation.[40]
35_ 17 Suicidal Outside the venue of the district bar council convention in Islamabad| *17* *50* _A suicide bomber blew himself up killing mostly PPP political workers waiting for the arrival of Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, who was to address a lawyers convention._[41]
_36_ 19 Suicidal & bombs Kohat, Hub andHangu *<40* *28* More than 40 people were killed in three separate bomb attacks. 1) A bomb was detonated in a mosque used by military personnel in the north-western town of Kohat, killing at least 11 people. 2) 26 people died and 50 were injured in the southern town of Hub, Lasbela District, Balochistan, in an attack apparently targeting Chinese workers. 3) At least seven people were killed and more than 20 injured in a suicide car bombing at a police academy in the north-western town of Hangu._[42]
37_ 24 Rocket attack Bannu *9* *40* _Unidentified militants fired a barrage of rockets on the civilian population.[43]
38_ 27 Suicidal Muzaffar hotel inAabpara,Islamabad *<13* *28* _The attack happened after hundreds of stone-throwing protesters clashed with police as the capital's Red Mosque reopened for the first time since the bloody army raid._[44] The same day Raziq Bugti, former guerrilla commander turned spokesman for the Balochistan government, was shot dead by assailants in Quetta.[45]
_39_ Aug. 2 Suicidal Sargodha *2* _Police shot dead a suspected suicide bomber after the man failed to detonate the explosives he was wearing. The man, who entered a police training center, killed a policeman before he was gunned down._[46]
_40_ 4 Suicidal Parachinar, Kurram Agency *9* *43* _The attack happened at a busy bus station.[47]
2_ J 7 -Feb. 28, 2009 Battle Bajaur *<2023* *4000*
Main article: Battle of Bajaur
_A military offensive launched by Pakistani troops against Taliban tribal forces. The Bajaur area had been under Taliban control since early 2007, and was said to be Al-Qaeda's main command and control hub for operations in Northeast Afghanistan.[48] including Kunar province.[49] On February 28, 2009, the Pakistan Army finally defeated the Taliban and other Islamist militants in Bajaur._[50]
_41_ 26 Suicidal Machaar area ofShangla District *4* *2* _All victims were police officers._[51]
_42_ Sept. 4 Suicidal (2) Rawalpindicantonment *25* *66*
Main article: September 2007 bombings in Rawalpindi
_The attacks happened during morning rush hour. The first blast took place near Qasim Market where a Defence Ministry bus carrying around 38 civilians and uniformed officials was hit, killing 18 people. Five minutes later, a second blast took place near RA Bazaar, behind General Headquarters. The blast was caused by explosives fixed to a motorcycle, which blew up killing seven people on the spot._[52]
_43_ 11 Suicidal _Bannu Adda_, Dera Ismail Khan district *17* *16* _A 15-year-old suicide bomber blew himself up in a passenger van.[53] The same day Omar Ayub Khan's protocol officer, Liaquat Hussain, was found shot dead near the Northern Bypass in Karachi.[54]
44_ 13 Suicidal army officers’ mess in Tarbela Ghazi,Haripur nearTarbela Dam *20* *11* _All the victims were off-duty commandos from Pakistan Army's special forces unit SSG's Karar Company._[55]
_45_ 15 Assassination Peshawar *2* _Unidentified assailants shot dead Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam leader andWafaqul Madaris Vice Chairman Maulana Hassan Jan. Hassan, a former MNA, also issued a fatwa against suicide attacks, and he along with a group of Pakistani clerics traveled to Afghanistan in 2001 to convinceMullah Omar that he should expel Osama Bin Laden from Afghanistan to avoid American attacks._[56]
_46_ Oct. 1 Suicidal Bannu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *<16* *29* _A suicide bomber disguised in a woman’s burqa blew himself up at a busy police checkpost. Four police officers among the dead._[57]
_3_ 7-10 Battle Near Mir Ali, North Waziristan *257* *120*
Main article: Battle of Mir Ali
_Clashes broke out after militants set off improvised explosive devices and conducted ambushes on a Pakistani convoy. The army says the casualties were militants and soldiers but local people reported at least ten civilians were among the dead. Hundreds of people fled Mir Ali after more than 50 houses were damaged in the fighting._[58][59]
_47_ 12 Execution Mohmand *25* *35* _Taliban publicly behead six "criminals" and lashed three others in the name of Sharia._[60]
_48_ 18 Suicidal Karachi *139* *450*
Main article: 2007 Karachi bombing
_Attack on Benazir Bhutto convoy killed over 139 in Karachi and left more than 450 injured in one of the most deadliest terrorist attacks in Pakistan. Former PM Benazir Bhutto was returning after 8 years of self-imposed exile when the bomber struck the convoy._ Karachi Bombs in Pictures
_49_ 20 Bomb Dera Bugti,Balochistan *<8* *28* _A powerful bomb planted in a pickup vehicle_.[61]
_4_ 25- Dec.8 Battle Swat *438*
Main article: First Battle of Swat
_The Pakistani Army and Islamic militants fought for control of the Swat District. The battle was won by the Pakistani army, but Taliban militants slowly re-entered Swat over the coming months and started engaging security forces in battles that lasted throughout 2008. By early February 2009, the Taliban had managed to regain control of most of Swat and at least 80 percent of the district was under their control._[62]
_50_ 25 Suicidal Swat District *<20* *35* _A blast aimed at a vehicle carrying Frontier Constabulary (FC) personnel kills 18 troops_.[63]
_51_ 30 Suicidal _A police checkpoint in the high security zone of Rawalpindi_ *7* *31* _Less than a kilometer from President General Pervez Musharraf’s camp office. 3 policeofficers among the dead. The blast splattered check post of General Tariq Majid, current Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff'sresidence_.[64]
_52_ Nov. 1 Suicidal _Faisalabad Road_, near Sargodha *7* *28* _A suicide bomber rammed his motorcycle into a PAF bus. Seven officers of the Pakistan Air Force stationed at Mushaf Airbase among the dead. It is significant that after this event a state of emergency was imposed on the country._[65]
_6_ 2 North Waziristan. *5* _The attack happened in a Madrasah_[66]
_53_ 9 Suicidal Peshawar *3* *2* _A suicide bomber killed at least three people and injured two others when he detonated explosives at the house of Federal Political Affairs Minister and PML-Q provincial president Amir Muqam. The minister was unhurt, but a cousin of his was injured. The three dead were policemen guarding the house._[67]
_54_ 17-19 Sectarian Parachinar, Kurram Agency *94* *168* _Three days of in-fighting between rival Sunni and Shia sects. Only by the fourth day, the army gained control of the area and a ceasefire was maintained in the area._[68]
_55_ 24 Suicidal (2) Rawalpindi *30* _1)_ A suicide bomber rammed his car into a 72-seater bus parked in front ofOjhri Camp on Murree Road carrying Inter-Services Intelligence officials to work, killing 28 officials and a bystander. 2) A second suicide bomber attempted to enter the General Headquarters (GHQ). Upon being asked for identification at the GHQ’s check post, he blew himself up, resulting in the deaths of one security official and a bystander._[69]
56_ Dec. 9 Suicidal Near Matta, Swat District *10* _Three policeofficers and seven civilians, including two children, perished in a car bombing._[70]
_57_ 10 Suicidal Near Minhas Airbase, Kamra 0 *7* _Attack on the school bus carrying children during the morning rush injuring seven of them. It was a PAF employees bus. It was a second major attack on the Pakistan Air Force after the Sargodha attack._[71]
_58_ 13 Suicidal (2) Quetta *7* *35* _Two suicide bombings near an army checkpost Three personnel from the Pakistan Army among the dead._[72]
_59_ 15 Suicidal Nowshera *5* *11* _Explosives-laden bicycle rammed into a military checkpost. First-ever suicide attack in the city of Nowshera. The attack occurred at a checkpoint near the gate of an army school._[73]
_60_ 17 Suicidal [restitive city of]Kohat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *12* *5* _The victims were members of the army’s local football team._[74]
_61_ 21 Suicidal Jamia Masjid Sherpao, inCharsadda District *57* *100* '_On the eve of Eid ul-Adha, a suicide bomb blast again targeted Aftab Ahmad Sherpao. Aftab Sherpao survived the blast, but his younger son Mustafa Khan Sherpao, was injured._[75]
_62_ 23 Suicidal Near Mingora *7* *23* _A suicide bomber targeted an army convoy. One soldier among the dead._[76]
_63_ 27 Assassination Liaquat Bagh,Rawalpindi *21* _Many_
Main article: Assassination of Benazir Bhutto
_Two-time Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto is assassinated in a shooting and suicide bombing. The site is notorious as the place where former Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan was also assassinated in October 1951.
64_ 28 Violence Nationwide *33* _Violence ensues all over Pakistan following the assassination of former prime minister Benazir Bhutto. The situation grew so bad that Sindh Rangers were given orders to shoot-at-sight. Four policeofficers among the dead._[77]
_65_ 28 Roadside bomb in Swat District. *9* _Among the dead are former PML-Q minister Miangul Asfandyar Amir zeb, who was the grandson of the former ruler of the Swat (princely state)._[78]
_66_ *2008* Jan. 10 Suicidal Lahore High Court,Lahore *24* *73* _Policemen deliberately targeted outside Lahore High Court before the scheduled lawyer's protest against the government in provincial capital ofLahore. This attack was first of its kind in Lahore since the start of War on Terrorism_.[79]
_67_ 14 Bomb Karachi *10* *50* _The bomb was planted on a bicycle and it went off during wee hours in a vegetable market.[80]
5_ 15-16 Gun attack South Waziristan *<30*
Main article: Sararogha Fort raid
_Several dozen Islamic militants overran a paramilitary fort in South Waziristan, Pakistan, killing or kidnapping many troops.[81] The capture of Sararogha Fort represented the first time the militants managed to isolate and capture a strongly defended government position since October 2007, when they seized several isolated police stations and small military posts inSwat valley_[82]
_68_ 17 Suicidal _Mirza Qasim BaigImambargah_ in Mohalla Janghi, Kohati, Peshawar *12* *25* [83]
_7_ Jan. 29 North Waziristan *1* _Abu Laith al-Libi killed.
69_ Febr. 4 Suicidal Army Medical College, near the General Headquarters inRawalpindi *10* *27* _A suicide bomber crashed his bike into an armed forces bus carrying students and officials_.[84]
_70_ 9 Bomb Charsadda in the north-western Pakistan. *25* *35*
Main article: 2008 Charsadda bombing
_A powerful explosion hit an opposition election rally in The attack targetedANP, a secular party, one of whose leaders, Fazal-ur-Rehman Atakhail, was assassinated February 7 in Karachi triggering widespread protests._[85]
_71_ 11 Suicidal Miranshah, North Waziristan *12* *25* _A suicide attack on a public meeting in left at least eight people dead and a dozen wounded, including a candidate for the National Assembly. It was the second attack on ANP's election gathering in two days._[86]
_72_ 16 Suicidal Parachinar, Kurram Agency in northwestern Pakistan. *47* *150*
Main article: 2008 Parachinar bombing
_An explosive-laden vehicle is rammed into the election meeting of Pakistan Peoples Party, the party of the slain former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto. It was the fourth such attack on PPP's political workers within a year; two of them targeting the former PPP leader Benazir Bhutto.[87]
73_ 18 Violence Nationwide *24* *200* _Election-related on the eve of Pakistani general election, Aaj TVreported.'[88]
74_ 22 Roadside bomb near the town of Matta, Swat District,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *13* *~12* _An army spokesman said the bomb had been detonated by remote control. Women and children were among the casualties_.[89]
_75_ 25 Suicidal Near Army General Headquarters inRawalpindi. *8* *20* _The Pakistan Army's top medic Lt Gen Mushtaq Baig was killed, along with the driver and security guard, when a suicide attack ripped apart the vehicle he was traveling in at 2:45pm local time. Gen Baig was the highest-ranking officer to be killed in Pakistan since the 9/11 attacks.[90]
8_ 28 South Waziristan '*13*
_77_ 29 Suicidal Mingora, Swat District *38* *75* _The attack happened during the funeral of a senior police officer who had been killed hours earlier in Lakki Marwat in the southern part of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The police DSP was killed along with three other policemen when their vehicle was hit in a roadside bomb earlier in the day.[91]
78_ March 2 Suicidal Darra Adam Khel, a few miles south ofPeshawar *42* *58* _A bomber struck the meeting of tribal elders and local officials. The town of Darra was the center of violent clashes earlier in January when the militants took over the Kohat Tunnel that connected Peshawar with Kohat. After the onslaught of security forces to take back the tunnel, the fighting resulted in the deaths of 13 troops and 70 militants._[92]
_79_ 4 Suicidal parking area of thePakistan Navy War College, Lahore. *8* *24* _Two suicide bombers blew themselves up. It was the first time a Pakistani naval institution was targeted by the militants (Army has been targeted at least eight times outside the war zone and Air Force twice) since the ongoing War on Terrorism in Pakistan in general and post-Lal Masjid siegein particular_.[93]
_80_ 11 Suicidal Lahore *24* *200* _Two suicide bombings. One of the attacks ripped apart Federal Investigation Agency building killing 21, including 16 policemen. The other one hit the posh locality of Model Town, exploding close to Bilawal House, associated with PPP leaders Benazir Bhutto and her husband Asif Ali Zardari.[94]
81_ 15 Bomb A restaurant inIslamabad *1* *10* _A bomb was hurled over a wall surrounding the restaurant. Four of the 12 people wounded in the bombing were U.S. FBI agents. In addition to wounding the agents, the explosion killed a Turkish woman and wounded a fifth American, three Pakistanis, a person from the United Kingdom and someone from Japan_.[95]
_9_ 16 South Waziristan *9* *9* _3 bombs dropped by a United States aircraft killed nine people and wounded nine others in the tribal area. The bombs hit a mud compound in Wana, killing an Arab of Middle Eastern origin, two men from Turkmenistan and six Pakistanis from outside the tribal area. However, the attack missed its target, a senior Al Qaeda official._[96]
_82_ April 9 Riots Karachi *9* _Many_ _Riots after two groups of lawyers scuffle that begin after PML-Q leaders, former CM Sindh Arbab Ghulam Rahim and former federal minister Sher Afgan Niazi are maltreated ahead of government formation in the provinces of Sindh and Punjab_.[97]
_83_ 17 Clashes Khyber Agency *20* _dozens_ _Clashes between two belligerent factions.[98]
84_ May 6 Suicidal Bannu *4* [99]
_85_ 18 Bomb The Army's Punjab Regimental Centermarket in the city ofMardan *13* *20* _This was the second attack in Mardan in a month after a car bomb on April 25 killed three and injured 26 people.[100]
86_ 19 Remote-controlled bomb Mamond tehsil of Bajaur Agency. *4* *2* _A blast outside a mosque._[101]
_10_ 21 South Waziristan *6*
_87_ 26 Sectarian violence Dera Ismail Khan *7* *5* [102]
_88_ June 2 Suicidal Islamabad *6*
Main article: 2008 Danish embassy bombing
_The Danish embassy in Islamabad is attacked with a car bomb killing six people. A post purportedly from Al-Qaeda's Mustafa Abu al-Yazid appears on the Internet a day after the attack claiming responsibility. The statement mentions the publication of "insulting drawings" and the refusal to "apologize for publishing them" referring to the Jyllands-Posten Muhammad cartoons controversy_.[103]
_89_ 9 Remote-controlled bomb Dera Ismail Khan *4* _Sufi Muhammad, leader of the TNSM, survived. Four policemen got injured._[104]
_11_ 10 South Waziristan *19*
Main article: Gora Prai airstrike
_10 Pakistani Para Military Soldiers and 1 Regular Army Major killed,_
8 Taliban militants killed_[105]_

_90_ 26 Bomb Dera Ismail Khan *4* *2* _A blast inside a Shia mosque_.[106]
_91_ July 6 Suicidal Islamabad *19*
Main article: 2008 Lal Masjid bombing
_Attack targeting policemen deployed at a rally observing the first year anniversary of an army raid on the Islamabad’s Lal Masjid_[107]
_92_ 7 Bombs Karachi *<37* _A string of small explosions, apparently from bombs, wounded at least 37 people, rattling Pakistan a day after a deadly suicide attack in capital of Pakistan_.[108]
_12_ 28 South Waziristan *6* _Midhat Mursi and 5 other Al-Qaeda operatives killed_.
_93_ Aug. 2 Remote-controlled bomb Mingora, Swat *8* _At least eight police and security workers were killed when a remote-controlled bomb exploded near their vehicle.[109]
94_ Aug. 4 Fighting Swat Valley *136* _After a week of fighting between the security forces and pro-Taliban militants, the casualties included at least 94 militants, 14 soldiers and around 28 civilians._[110]
_95_ 9 Gun attack _Kingargalai,_ Buner District *8* _Militants stormed a police post killing eight policemen._[111]
_96_ 12 Bomb A major road near the center ofPeshawar *13* *11* _A bomb targeting a Pakistani Air Force bus carrying personnel from a military base killed 13 people and wounded 11 others on Tuesday. Taliban forces reportedly took responsibility. The attack was seen as retaliation for Pakistani airstrikes in Bajaur Agency, a militant stronghold near the border with Afghanistan. Five of the dead were air force personnel and the eight others were bystanders_.[112]
_97_ 13 Suicidal Lahore *8* *20* _Two policemen were killed and over 20, including 12 policemen, were injured after an alleged suicide bomber blew himself up near a police station in Lahore on the eve of Independence Day celebrations_.[113]
_98_ 13 Explosions, handgrenate attacks Hub, Uthal,Panjgur, Kharanand Turbat towns inBalochistan *6* *19* _Four policemen were injured in explosions, there was a hand-grenade attack in Panjgur and shooting incidents in Balochistan,[114] while leader of the banned outfit Amr Bil Maroof Wa Nahi Anil Munkar Haji Namdar was shot dead when he was delivering sermon in Bara tehsil_.[115] Haji Namdar had earlier escaped a suicide attack on 1 May 2008 in which 17 people were injured.[116]
_99_ 7-18 Sectarian Kurram Agency *287* *372* _Clashes mainly between the Toori and Bangash tribes, but which involved other local tribes, in 12 consecutive days of fighting. In the later incidents, pro-Taliban militants were involved too, after which the local tribesmen asked the government to flush out the militants_.[117]
_100_ 19 Suicidal District Headquarters Hospital in Dera Ismail Khan *32* *55* _Seven policemen and two health officials were among the killed. Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan claimed responsibility for the attack_.[118]
_101_ 21 Suicidal Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Wah Cantt *70* *67*
Main article: 2008 Wah bombing
_2 suicidebombers blew themselves up outside the gates of the state run factories. Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan claimed responsibility for the attack.[119]
13_ 23 South Waziristan *10*
_102_ 23 Suicidal Charbagh Tehsil, Swat valley *20*
Main article: 23 August 2008 Swat Valley bombing
_An explosive-laden car rams into a police station._ Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistanclaimed responsibility for the attack.[120]
_103_ 25 Rocket attack Swat valley *10* _Attack targeting the house of a local member of provincial assembly (MPA). As a result of the attack, ANP MPA Waqar Ahmed's brother and other family members were killed._ [121]
_104_ 26 Bomb Model Town area on the outskirts ofIslamabad *8* *20* _A bomb explosion at a roadside restaurant.[122]
105_ 28 Bomb Bannu area,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *9* *15* _An attack targeting a police van._ [123]
_14_ 31 South Waziristan *10*
_15_ Sept. 3 South Waziristan *23*
Main article: Angoor Ada raid
_16_ 4 North Waziristan *4*
_17_ 5 North Waziristan *5*
_106_ 6 Suicidal 20 km fromPeshawar *30* *70*
Main article: September 2008 Peshawar bombing
_Attack against a paramilitary checkpoint. The attack came during the voting to elect Asif Ali Zardari as the President of Pakistan and the marking of Defence Day._[124]
_18_ 8 North Waziristan *23*
Main article: Daande Darpkhel airstrike
_107_ 10 grenade-and-gun attack _Maskanai area of Lower Dir District,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa_ *25* *50* _In a mosque_[125]
_19_ 12 North Waziristan *12*
Main article: Miranshah airstrike
_20_ 15 South Waziristan
Main article: Pakistan-U.S. Standoff 15 September 2008
_21_ 17 South Waziristan *5*
Main article: Baghar Cheena airstrike
_108_ 19 Bomb Quetta *5* *8* _Islamic religious school run by Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam_[126]
_109_ 20 Suicidal Islamabad *57* *266*
Main article: Islamabad Marriott Hotel bombing
_22_ 21 North Waziristan
Main article: Lowara Mandi Repel
_110_ 22 Suicidal Swat *9* _A checkpost_ [127]
_23_ 25 Tanai region
Main article: Tanai border repel
_111_ 26 Bomb _Near city ofBahawalpur_ *3* *15* _Bomb on railway track derails passenger train.[128]
24_ Oct. 1 _"Border-area"_ *6*
_112_ 2 Suicidal Walibagh,Charsadda *6* [129]
_113_ 6 Suicidal Bhakkar, Punjab *20* *60* [130]
_25_ 9 Tappi, North Waziristan *8* [131]
_114_ 9 Suicidal Islamabad *8* *8* _Main Police Headquarters_ List of terrorist incidents in Pakistan since 2001#2008[132]
_115_ 10 Suicidal _Adazai_, OrakzaiAgency *110* *200*
Main article: 10 October 2008 Orakzai bombing
[133][134]
_116_ 13 Suicidal Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *5* [135]
_26_ 16 Taparghai, South Waziristan *1* [136]
_117_ 16 Suicidal Mingora, Swat *4* [137]
_118_ 19 Suicidal Dera Bugti district,Balochistan *3* *6* [138]
_27_ 22 Taparghai, South Waziristan *4* [139]
_28_ 26 South Waziristan *20* [140]
_119_ 26 Suicidal Ghalaanai,Mohmand Agency *11* *5* [141]
_120_ 27 Suicidal Ghalaanai, Quetta *2* *12* _Near the District Court Complex_[142]
_121_ 31 Suicidal Mardan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *8* *20* [143]
_122_ Nov. 2 Suicidal Wana, South Waziristan *8* _Security checkpost_[144]
_123_ 4 Suicidal Hangu District *7* *6* _Security checkpost_[145]
_124_ 6 Suicidal Bajaur Agency *22* *45* _At a Salarzai jirga_[146]
_125_ 11 Suicidal Qayyum Stadium inPeshawar *4* *13* _Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Owais Ahmed Ghani had just left the venue and senior provincial minister Bashir Bilour was on his way out._ [147]
_126_ 12 Suicidal Charsadda District *7* *15* _Explosives-filled bus into the gates of a school_[148]
_29_ 14 Miranshah, North Waziristan *12* [149]
_127_ 17 Suicidal _Khawazakhela_area, Swat *>3* [150]
_128_ 19 Assassination Islamabad *2* _Former head of the army’s elite commando force Special Service Group, Maj-Gen (R) Ameer Faisal Alavi, who commanded the SSG during the first major assault on militants in South Waziristan in 2004 and his driver gunned down._[151]
_129_ 20 Suicidal Mamoond tehsil ofBajaur Agency *>9* *4* [152]
_130_ 21 Suicidal Dera Ismail Khan *7* *17* _During the funeral of a cleric near the bus stand._[153]
_30_ 22 North Waziristan *5* [154]
_131_ 28 Suicidal _Peshawar-Bannu Road_ in Domel area of Bannu *9* *16* _Explosive-laden rams a police vehicle. 4 police officers among the dead._[155]
_132_ Dec. 1 Suicidal 7 kilometers north-east of Mingora *10* *49* _Explosive-laden truck near the Sangota security post_.[156]
_133_ 5 Bombs Peshwar andOrakzai *27* *50*
Main article: 5 December 2008 Peshawar bombing
_Two bombs exploded in crowded markets._[157]
_31_ 22 South Waziristan *<8* _Two vehicles hit at different locations. Most of those on board killed.[158]
32_ 22 Kari Khel, 8 km frmWana, South Waziristan *7* [159]
_134_ 28 Suicidal Buner District *36* *16* _Near a polling station in a government school, believed to have been carried out to disrupt the by-election for a National Assembly seat._[160]
_33_ 2009 Jan. 1 *3* _2 senior Al-Qaeda leaders Usama al-Kini & Sheikh Ahmed Salim Swedankilled' [161]
135_ 4 Suicidal _Government Polytechnic College_, _Multan Road_ in Dera Ismail Khan. *7* *25* _3 police officers and 2 journalist among the dead. Most of the injured policemen.[162]
136_ 10 Gunbattle Hangu *27* _Several_ _Rival sects fight for 2 days_[163]
_34_ 23 Waziristan *14* [164]
_137_ 26 Bomb Dera Ismail Khan 5 _Several_ _Bomb attached to a bicycle went off on a busy main road._[165]
_138_ 26 Assassination Quetta *1* _Several_ _Hussain Ali Yousafi, chairman of the Hazara Democratic Party, was shot dead by Lashkar-e-Jhangvi[166]
139_ Feb. 3 Hand grenade attack _Mohallah Joginwala_in Dera Ismail Khan *1* *18* _At a Sunni mosque._ [167]
_140_ 5 Suicidal _Al Hussainia Mosque_, Dera Ghazi Khan *32* _A crowd of Shia worshippers shortly before a religious gathering_.[168]
_141_ 7 Gunbattle Mianwali in Punjab, near Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *7* _All killed were policeofficers at a checkpoint._[169]
_142_ 11 Remote controlled bomb _Dalazak Road_ inPeshawar *1* *11* _Bomb fitted to motorbike parked near the residence of Awami National Party (ANP) provincial lawmaker_ Alam Zeb Khan_. This was the sixth such attack on ANP in less than a year.[170]
35_ Feb. 14 Makeen in South Waziristan *<30* [171]
_36_ 16 Waziristan *14*
_143_ 17 Bomb _Bazidkhel-suburb near Peshawar_ *3* _Several_ _Outside the home of a government official. He survived but several people were hurt.[172]
144_ 20 Suicidal Dera Ismail Khan *30* *157* _A funeral of Shia leader_ Sher Zaman _– who was gunned down a day earlier. A curfew was imposed in Dera Ismail Khan oand the army called in to quell riots immediately. Witnesses said police ‘ran off’ when gunfire broke out after the blast._[173]
_37_ March 1 Sararogha village in South Waziristan *14* [174]
_145_ 2 Suicidal Pishin District,Balochistan *4* *12* _At a girls’ religious school._[175]
_146_ 3 Gunattack Gaddafi Stadium inLahore. *8* *6*
Main article: 2009 attack on the Sri Lanka national cricket team
_6 policeofficers killed when a convoy carrying Sri Lankan cricketers and officials in two buses was fired upon by 12 gunmen._[176]
_147_ 5 Handgrenade _Ameer Hamza mosque, Dera Ismail Khan_ *1* *19* _[177]
148_ 5 4 Bombs Peshawar 0 0
The mausoleum of the most-revered mystic poet of the Pakhtun landRahman Baba blown up._[178]_

_149_ 7 Bomb Peshawar *8* *5* _Seven policeoficers killed. In a separate incident, a roadside bomb killed three civilians and wounded four troops in the town of Darra Adam Khel_.[179]
_150_ 11 Assassination _Namak Mandi_,Peshawar *6* *4* _Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Senior Minister and Awami National Party leaderBashir Bilour survived the firing, grenade attack and suicide blast. This was the second assassination attempt on Bilour in less than six months and seventh suicide attack on ANP in little over a year_.[180]
_38_ 12 _Berju_ in Kurram Agency *24* [181]
_39_ 15 Jani Khel in Bannu district, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *4* [182]
_151_ 16 Suicidal Busiest busstand, (_Pirwadhai_) ofRawalpindi *14* *17* [183]
_152_ 18 Gun attack University of Malakand,Chakdara, Lower Dir District *5* *4'* _3 police officers among the dead when over 100 unidentified armed men attacked a police vehicle at the entrance._[184]
_153_ 23 Suicidal Islamabad *1* *3* _A security official killed and three others injured outside a police Special Branch office._[185]
_40_ 25 Makin area of South Waziristan *7* _2 vehicles by two missiles_[186]
_41_ 26 Essokhel area in North Waziristan *4* [187]
_154_ 26 Suicidal Near Jandola, South Waziristan *10* *25* _At a restaurant targeting opponents of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan chiefBaitullah Mehsud_[188]
_155_ 27 Suicidal Peshawar-TorkhamHighway in Jamrud,Khyber Agency *75* *100*
Main article: 2009 Jamrud mosque bombing
_At a mosque at during the Friday congregation. Intelligence sources put the number of dead at 86 but officials of the political administration were conservative by putting the death toll at 50._[189]
_156_ 30 Gun & grenade attack Manawan Police Training School inLahore near theborder with India *9* *93*
Main article: 2009 Lahore police academy attacks
_At least eight police recruits killed by 10 terrorists. Security forces regained control of the facility in an operation that lasted for more than eight hours._[190]
_42_ April 1 Orakzai Agency *14* [191]
_157_ 4 Suicidal Margalla Road_,Islamabad_ *<10* *12*
Main article: 2009 Islamabad Frontier Corps post attack
_A camp of the Frontier Constabulary (FC) attacked. At least eight FC personnel killed._[192]
_158_ 5 Suicidal an _Imambargah_ inChakwal *22* *60*
Main article: 2009 Chakwal mosque bombing
_At the gates of a Shia mosque where some 1,200 people were attending a religious gathering.[193]
159_ 6 Killing _Shinkiari_ area ofMansehra District *4* *3* _Police found bullet-riddled bodies of four local aid workers, including three women, in on Monday_.[194]
_43_ 8 Gangi Khel in South Waziristan *4* [195]
_160_ 15 Suicidal Charsadda, nearPeshawar. *9* *5* _A security attacked killing nine policeofficers and injuring five others._ [196]
_161_ 18 Suicidal _Doaba_ area ofHangu *22* *15* _A checkpoint killing five security personnel._ [197]
_44_ 19 South Waziristan *<3* *5* [198]
_162_ 26 Tragedy Lower Dir District *12* _12 children were killed after playing with a bomb they mistook for a football._[199]
_45_ 29 Kanni Garam village in South Waziristan *6* [200]
_163_ 29 Targeted killings Karachi *34* *40* _Unidentified gunmen in a matter of hours in different parts of the city. In the month-long incidents of violence until April 28, the police record showed that 16 people had been shot dead and 54 wounded in different incidents of targeted killings. The statistics further showed that of the total number of people, 43 people belonged to the Pakhtun community while seven happened to be Urdu-speaking people._[201]
_164_ May 5 Suicidal _Peshawar-Bara road_ 12 km west ofPeshawarCantonment *7* *48* _An explosives-laden car rammed into a pick-up near a checkpost[202]
46_ 9 _Sararogha_, South Waziristan *6* strike in kills 6 militants.[203]
_165_ May 11 Suicidal Outskirts of Darra Adam Khel *8* *27* _Explosives-laden vehicle near an FC checkpost._[204]
_47_ 12 _Sra Khawra_ village in South Waziristan *8* [205]
'48 16 _Sarkai Naki_ village,North Waziristan *25* [206]
_166_ 16 Bombs Peshawar *13* *34* _A powerful car-bomb in the Barisco area killed 12 people and wounded 31 others, including schoolchildren and women, while a low intensity device ripped through a garments store in the packed Gora Bazaar in Peshawar Saddar, killing a minor girl and injuring three others._[207]
_167_ 21 Suicidal Frontier Corps (FC) fort, Jandola area,Tank District *9* *25* _Five security personnel were among the dead_.[208]
_168_ 22 Car bomb _Cinema Road_,Peshawar *10* *75* _The attack happened outside a cinema._[209]
*Total* *6545* *9872*
_6_ April 26- Battle
_(ongoing)_ Buner, Lower Dir,Swat and Shangladistricts *~800*_(Army claim)_ *102*
Main article: Operation Black Thunderstorm
_Operation Black Thunderstorm is an ongoing operation that commenced on April 26, conducted by the Pakistani Army, with the aim of retaking Buner, Lower Dir, Swat and Shangla districts from the Taliban after the militants took control of them since the start of the year_
*TOTAL* May 25 *7364* *10074*


----------



## Levina

Immanuel said:


> Morcos too is quite active in J&K.


Marcos? Yes I know. 
Those guys crossed the Pakistani posts during kargil war for a special operation(nature of which is not known to public).
But Garud is the youngest military force in India.
I still think Para SF could have performed better.

@rockstarIN has more details on Garuds.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Immanuel said:


> Actually, all this needs to be re-orged into specific role based forces. SRG which is busy protection useless VIPs should be re-trained as the premier last line of defence for critical assets in the nation. They along with the DSC (which also needs to retrained and re-equipped should be the key forces to guard and defend all key installations in the nation).


SRG needs to be disbanded entirely. In fact this is my prediction within the decade- the NSG are actively winding down their VIP protection duties. 

@Immanuel the widespread reform you outline is rather needless IMHO, forming the SOCOM will address most of these issues. Why the MoD is sitting on this proposal I don't know. 


Levina said:


> Hostage taking situation?
> You have forgotten that Para SF had successfully saved 6 foreign hostages,taken hostage by Harkat-ul-Mujahideen in Kashmir(1995), and they returned home with a kill.


Be that as it may, there is no force in India better prepared for hostage rescue operations than the NSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Levina said:


> Marcos? Yes I know.
> Those guys crossed the Pakistani posts during kargil war for a special operation(nature of which is not known to public).
> But Garud is the youngest military force in India.
> I still think Para SF could have performed better.
> 
> @rockstarIN has more details on Garuds.



Regarding Garud deployment in Pathakot, what I read..

There were 12 Garud commandos in Pathankot (very less number..even in peace time)
8 were tasked to guard the assets whereas 4 were asked to engage the terrorists
The four including the martyred commando and his buddy fought those 4 terrorists first.
They fought valiantly even after hit multiple bullets for an hour till the reinforcement(NSG? who already were in the station?) arrived.

So why those 4 had to engage alone? If that was the case, Para SF should have been there to assist. 

Or there is a rift or non coordination, who wanna engage both NSG and Garuds wants to fight?

@Abingdonboy @MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

rockstarIN said:


> Regarding Garud deployment in Pathakot, what I read..
> 
> There were 12 Garud commandos in Pathankot (very less number..even in peace time)
> 8 were tasked to guard the assets whereas 4 were asked to engage the terrorists
> The four including the martyred commando and his buddy fought those 4 terrorists first.
> They fought valiantly even after hit multiple bullets for an hour till the reinforcement(NSG? who already were in the station?) arrived.
> 
> So why those 4 had to engage alone? If that was the case, Para SF should have been there to assist.
> 
> Or there is a rift or non coordination, who wanna engage both NSG and Garuds wants to fight?
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec


1) There were many more than 12 Garuds at the base (a few teams had even been brought in in light of the elevated threat perception to this base)
2)Army SF were also present at the airbase
3) The NSG engaged the terorists within minuets of their detection so this 1 hour figure doesn't add up. It could be 1 hour before they were avacuated.
4) The "rift" is illogical but one the media wants to play up- NSG and Garuds cross-train and the SAG guys are from the military anyway. Who is going to be playing this inter-service rivlary game when there are gunshots sounding off in an Indian airbase? This just isn't the case amongst professionals.


----------



## rockstarIN

[



Abingdonboy said:


> 1) There were many more than 12 Garuds at the base (a few teams had even been brought in in light of the elevated threat perception to this base)
> 2)Army SF were also present at the airbase
> 3) *The NSG engaged the terorists within minuets of their detection so this 1 hour figure doesn't add up. It could be 1 hour before they were avacuated.*
> 4) The "rift" is illogical but one the media wants to play up- NSG and Garuds cross-train and the SAG guys are from the military anyway. Who is going to be playing this inter-service rivlary game when there are gunshots sounding off in an Indian airbase? This just isn't the case amongst professionals.



There were widespread reporting that Shailesh Ghar engaged the terrorists for nearly an hour even after hitting 4 bullets.


----------



## Abingdonboy

rockstarIN said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> There were widespread reporting that Shailesh Ghar engaged the terrorists for nearly an hour even after hitting 4 bullets.


Indeed but that doesn't mean his unit were not reinforced. There are a number of accounts in Indian CT ops where soldiers have refused MEDEVAC whilst operations were ongoing.


----------



## Immanuel

Abingdonboy said:


> SRG needs to be disbanded entirely. In fact this is my prediction within the decade- the NSG are actively winding down their VIP protection duties.
> 
> @Immanuel the widespread reform you outline is rather needless IMHO, forming the SOCOM will address most of these issues. Why the MoD is sitting on this proposal I don't know.
> 
> Be that as it may, there is no force in India better prepared for hostage rescue operations than the NSG.



Well SOCOM as they plan to have it requires each service to provide troops under one command to go after common strategic objectives while each service maintains its elite units for their own independent ops outside a unified command.

Actually this makes sense since all SF units needn't be under a SOCOM, this is only detrimental to the nature of SF ops. India actually needs to move towards a Israeli system of having many small elite units for very specific missions.

Hence I actually think an extensive reform is needed. SAG/SRG are ideal platforms for this. SAG can have a rotation of platoons from the Garuds, Marcos, Para-SF and SFF.

The nature of the Unified Command should be to go after targets of strategic important & provide common services across the 3 services. We need to have clear Tiering of forces

The way I see it:

*Unified Command*

*SFF/SAG* need to be in the Combined command with platoons of Marcos/Garuds/Para-SF rotating into the SAG for 6 months stints under the unified command. This way a few platoons at a time from each force continues to gain operational experience under the SAG.

*SFF:* They are trained in everything from Jungle warfare, mountain warfare to Amphibious Ops, being all-rounders, they are ideal for specific tasks, I believe they need to be better utilized, re-tasked and re-equipped. Being a intel based force woking closely with RAW, they need to the bread and butter of the Unified Command. SFF should draw men from all the 3 services. Each Battalion under the unified command should have dedicated companies for Desert, Jungle, Mountain, Marine warfare & Intel based Clandestine warfare.

*SFF Vikas Group:* 3 Battallions: Tier-2 The Go-To force for specific common force objectives such as going after ammo dumps, ordnance factories, fuel supplies etc. Such objectives serve all 3 services. Each battallion deployed with one of the 3 services. Similar to the 75th Ranger regiment in terms of capability, they are elite shock troops. 1 Battllion rotated to SAG every 6 months

*SFF Archer Group:* 2 Battallions: Tier-2: The Go-To force for assasination ops behind enemy lines, targeting of enemy military/political/jihadi leadership, capturing HVTs, gathering strategic and tactical HUMINT etc. Strictly Cladestine Ops. 3 Companies rotated to SAG every 6 months

*SFF Victor Group:* 1 Battallion: Tier-2: A unified Combat Rescue Service, serving all the 3 services and the paramilitary. 5 companies, 1 company for each service, their main role is to rescue pilots, civilians, hostages, dignitaries during combat from behind enemy lines or from potential hostile territories. Trained in under water insertion, HAHO, HALO, covert ingress, rescue and recovery. Small teams deployed on all key ships, air bases for rapid deployment, their motto being saving lives. 2 Companies rotated to SAG every 6 months.

*SFF Special Group:* 1 Battallion: Tier-1. A service for Special Covert Ops of Strategic Signifcance such as recon of nuke sites, raiding nuke facilities etc. They are specilists in recon, carrying out daring raids along with their Army/Navy/AF counter parts, They have know how on detecting/disabling WMD, gather intel on enemy sensitive movements such missile launchers, nuke subs etc. 2 Companies rotated to SAG every 6 months.

*SAG(NSG):* A platform like DELTA or ST6 which puts together a few companies/battallions on rotation from the above & below mentioned units on deputation/forward deployment for 6 months at a time for active COIN/ Anti Terror ops in Kashmir or rapid emegencies domestic or foreign for operational experience so as to keep the proverbial edge of the sword honed and sharp. (Deputees from SFF/Para-SF/Garuds/Marcos/SG). SAG as part of unified command will also under take ops during war-time which include going after strategic objectives with each specific deputee force providing the same mandated services under SAG i.e an Archer Troop under the SAG would undertake a mission to assasinate an HVT while Victor troop provides CSAR support on stand-by for the Archer operatives under SAG. etc. Best operatives (observed during COIN/Anti terror ops, grueling training drills etc) of the 6 month deployment go on to play an additional 6 month stint at the Phantom Group

*Phantom Group (NSG):* A platform which puts together the best of SAG for the toughest of missions.

*Forces Indepedent of Unified Command *

*Garuds:* Tier-1: 3 Battallions: For Airforce specific Covert Ops of Strategic Signifcance such a recon of air bases, raiding airforce nuke facilities, DEAD, etc. 1 Battallion of Garuds rotated to SAG every 6 months

*Marcos:* Tier-1: 3 Battallions: For Naval Covert Ops of Strategic Signifcance such a recon of sub pens, raiding naval facilities, sabotage of ships, working with the SG to accomplish IN strategic objectives. 1 Battallion of Marcos rotated to SAG every 6 months

*Para SF:* Tier-1: 10 Battalions: To be renamed Para-Rangers: For Army Covert Ops of Strategic Signifcance such a recon of missile sights, raiding storage facilities, working with the SG to accomplish IA strategic objectives (Independent of the Unified Command) 3 Battallion of Para SF rotated to SAG every 6 months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scientien

Abingdonboy said:


> Be that as it may, there is no force in India better prepared for hostage rescue operations than the NSG.


Indeed, but i dont recall there was any hostage situation,so they should have deployed para sf and keep nsg on standby,also do you have any information about whether blood transfusion and other such things allowed in army sf? Because such things are allowed in Australian sf and other sf in world.


----------



## @nline

*@Anees,
It looks like that you getting frustrated after getting reality of so called "Secular India"?
Yes, Its a fact that PML-N the current Government of Pakistan keep quite over "INDIAN TERROR INTO PAKISTAN VIA AFGHANISTAN".

Why.............? Because when a country get an "Business Man" Prime Minister. And lots of his family members into high quality jobs etc . . . then he always try to keep silent and do more for his own business!!!

Now back to INDIAN TERROR INTO PAKISTAN VIA AFGHANISTAN. Why India got 15 or 16 General Consular in Afghanistan? Is that because of to build a new Afghanistan with school, colleges, universties, hospitals, roads etc . . . The answer is NO. These 15 genral counslar are to destabilize Pakistan with the help of their beloved Afghanis. 

Pathankoat Attack was a coward and well planned India`s own made propaganda against Pakistan. 
Mumbai Attack. Ajmal Kasab were captured from Nepal to use against Pakistan. Coward Indian Media always cry over Pakistan like little babies. 

Lot more attacks from India yet to come. Of Course blame will go to Pakistan as usual!!!

World 3rd largest army "India" and its Agencies always being target by few numbers of terrorist. (Its "Indias" own terrorist) LAYOUT INDIA!!!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cruizer

I wonder why these indians not doing good enough home work about to blame Pakistan after attacks into their own country  
Why terrorst not killed SSP and other persons and let them go 
That was an RSS, RAW, BJP`s own made poor propaganda against Pakistan & Pakistan`s Army



Imran Khan said:


> if you guys trolling finished
> i have to say
> 
> i condemn the attack
> i condemn the attackers also
> i feel sorry for those brave whom give lives to thier motherland
> and i wish quick recovery of injured on
> 
> hope terrorist rot in hell .


Ohhh God, I wish that Indians too had the same words or good mind for Pakistan`s like our senior praying for our enemy like India.


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> r hostage rescue operations than the NSG


You are underestimating Para SF.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> You are underestimating Para SF.


No @Levina I am not, I am being realistic. Hostrage rescue is just one of the PARA (SF)'s duties (and a minor one at that), their main focus is on offensive direct action. The NSG's entire being is Hostage Rescue, all of their training, equipment and tactics are centred on this premise, to think that the PARA (SF) (or any other force in India) are better at this one core task of the NSG is being a bit naive. 

The PARA (SF) are not supermen, they have an incredibly wide skillset and are excellent at all tasks but the NSG is a very specialised force centred around this task and I know for a fact they have equipment specifically for this role that no other force in India posses.

*----------------------------------------------------*

*Inside The Pathankot Air Base, Hours After The Final Gun Battle


Pathankot: * Beside a burnt truck in the motor transport section of the Pathankot Air Station, about a kilometer from the imposing, heavily-guarded main gate, lay a crumpled camouflage jacket. This is where Garud commando Gursewak Singh fell fighting terrorists early on Saturday morning.

Not far from there, a group of about 50 commandos of the elite National Security Guards sat on the ground, their weapons on their laps or beside them. Most had removed their masks and none of them was talking.

Their faces betrayed no emotion, only extreme exhaustion. The three-and-a-half day gun battle to eliminate six terrorists who attacked the base had ended only a few hours before. 

About a 100 metres away from the motor transport section is a wall of the sprawling air base. In some places it is as high as 10 feet and has concertina wires, a type of barbed wire. In other places, only wiring marks the boundary of the airfield.

Very close to the transport section is a row of neatly painted houses with manicured gardens. These are residential quarters for airmen and their families. On the road in front, chain tracks from armoured vehicles were still fresh. They led to the technical area, where, in an enclosure of about 15 feet by 20 feet neatly marked out by tape, lay the bodies of five terrorists. They were all in green military fatigues.

"There are some dugouts here, part of old structures and had very thick vegetation. Perhaps that is why the terrorists holed up here," a Garud commando in full battle gear, explained to reporters. "We used bulldozers to remove the vegetation as we moved slowly first to corner and then eliminate them."

It was here that Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan Kumar was killed and his buddy seriously injured. A note circulated in the highest levels of the government says, "Lt Col Niranjan died accidentally when handling the dead body of a terrorist."

Most buildings in this part of the base were evacuated. "Had the terrorists got into residential quarters, we could have been looking at a hostage situation and casualties could have been huge," the Garud commando said.

When this reporter asked his name, he smiled and said, "operations are on, we don't wear name or rank tags."

Three blocks of living quarters separate an open ground and the Defence Security Corps (DSC) mess. Four soldiers were killed here when terrorists opened fire. "Havilder Jagdish of the DSC chased a terrorist and grappled with him bare-handed, killing him before he died," Air Commodore J S Dhamoon, who commands the base, said.

Diagonally opposite the DAC mess is the battered two-storied residential building where the last gun battle was fought. A portion of the building came down in the exchange of fire and multiple explosions. Burnt tree parts indicate the intensity of the operation to eliminate the last two terrorists; four had been killed on Saturday.

Firing had suddenly started from the first floor of this building on Monday. Nearly 24 hours later, hundreds of commandos and sniffer dogs were still checking the area for improvised explosive devices and booby traps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abingdonboy said:


> "Havilder Jagdish of the DSC chased a terrorist and grappled with him bare-handed, killing him before he died," Air Commodore J S Dhamoon, who commands the base, said.


Why a 'chase and grapple bare-handed'? Was the Havildar completely out of ammo and without even a combat knife?


----------



## Abingdonboy

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why a 'chase and grapple bare-handed'? Was the Havildar completely out of ammo and without even a combat knife?


The terrorists attacked the DSC's mess, he was either preparing a meal or resting when attacked so no weapons to hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

_
A new pattern is discernible in recent attacks. Terrorists are being sent in to Punjab to see if the state has become soft and penetrable. In the bargain,* there is not even a pretence that this is about Kashmir anymore. It is about India, make no mistake.*_

_

Why show the photo of a grieving widow on our front pages? *This is exactly what Pakistan wants to see and celebrate – a grieving helpless nation. Why not show a commando in action? *

Similarly, this universal desire to rush to interview families, widows and parents of the dead remains inexplicable. *We would honour the dead better by letting the families grieve in privacy.*

We invite their so-called experts on our prime time television shows, probably pay them handsomely and thus give them lucrative airtime to bad-mouth us and produce all sorts of alibis. A fine example of self-flagellation. Do we seriously expect them to join us in condemning these attacks?

Our editorials the next morning are very erudite and dispassionate as they advocate the big picture of continuing talks with terrorists. It is perhaps easy to be dispassionate when we do not quite know how it is to sit alone crouched behind a bush on a dark cold winter's night waiting for the unseen terrorist. At least for the present we could have spared a thought for those young men who died for us and put some fire and anger in our editorials.

Apart from the editorials, take the reportage in the press: On January 4, the Times of India referred to the terrorists as fidayeen five times in one report. Have the reporters not been told that terrorists on suicide missions use this term to glorify themselves in the name of Allah while on suicide missions?Why do we want to give them this honour when they are brutal murderers? So is the expression mujahedeen. *Let's get it right: They are all terrorists, bar none.*_

VIKRAM SOOD'S PERSPECTIVES


@PARIKRAMA @Levina @danish_vij @SpArK @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Koovie @Echo_419 @Parul @ayesha.a @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Star Wars @ranjeet @Bang Galore @Spectre @IndoUS @jaiind @Bombaywalla @Vauban @nair @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @Dandpatta

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## @nline

Assange said:


> This is called politics not cowardly act....or propaganda...Now even though Pakistan is suffering terrorist strikes every month no one considers it has a victim of terrorism...(Even I consider Pakistan has a birth place of terrorism
> 
> Now India is the victim here so it is taking every opportunity to score points against Pakistan and India is definitely winning...
> 
> I hope now at least the top brass of Pakistani establishment realise that supporting terrorist is not helping Pakistan in anyway but it is hurting Pakistan as a whole....


Pakistan not supporting to terrorisam nor have any interest to do that. Because Pakistan lost 65.000 lives during WAR ON TERROR. Pakistan suffered a lot than India.
India knows that Pak army is doing a great job in Opration Zarb-e-Azzb. Why we (Indian) let the world see that Pakistan in real are against terrorisam. Thats why RSS, RAW, BJP didnt like that and keep making poor propaganda against Pakistan. Well, India is victim of itself with its own poor propaganda against Pakistan all the time. Because if Pak really wanted or had interest into terror in India. Then India had much worest situation that India looks like today.

*One thing is 1000000% sure that lot more "India`s own made" terror attacks to come. And as usual India will blame Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684333352090910720


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684333608232865792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Abingdonboy said:


> No @Levina I am not, I am being realistic. Hostrage rescue is just one of the PARA (SF)'s duties (and a minor one at that), their main focus is on offensive direct action. The NSG's entire being is Hostage Rescue, all of their training, equipment and tactics are centred on this premise, to think that the PARA (SF) (or any other force in India) are better at this one core task of the NSG is being a bit naive.
> 
> The PARA (SF) are not supermen, they have an incredibly wide skillset and are excellent at all tasks but the NSG is a very specialised force centred around this task and I know for a fact they have equipment specifically for this role that no other force in India posses.
> 
> *----------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *Inside The Pathankot Air Base, Hours After The Final Gun Battle
> 
> 
> Pathankot: * Beside a burnt truck in the motor transport section of the Pathankot Air Station, about a kilometer from the imposing, heavily-guarded main gate, lay a crumpled camouflage jacket. This is where Garud commando Gursewak Singh fell fighting terrorists early on Saturday morning.
> 
> Not far from there, a group of about 50 commandos of the elite National Security Guards sat on the ground, their weapons on their laps or beside them. Most had removed their masks and none of them was talking.
> 
> Their faces betrayed no emotion, only extreme exhaustion. The three-and-a-half day gun battle to eliminate six terrorists who attacked the base had ended only a few hours before.
> 
> About a 100 metres away from the motor transport section is a wall of the sprawling air base. In some places it is as high as 10 feet and has concertina wires, a type of barbed wire. In other places, only wiring marks the boundary of the airfield.
> 
> Very close to the transport section is a row of neatly painted houses with manicured gardens. These are residential quarters for airmen and their families. On the road in front, chain tracks from armoured vehicles were still fresh. They led to the technical area, where, in an enclosure of about 15 feet by 20 feet neatly marked out by tape, lay the bodies of five terrorists. They were all in green military fatigues.
> 
> "There are some dugouts here, part of old structures and had very thick vegetation. Perhaps that is why the terrorists holed up here," a Garud commando in full battle gear, explained to reporters. "We used bulldozers to remove the vegetation as we moved slowly first to corner and then eliminate them."
> 
> It was here that Lieutenant Colonel Niranjan Kumar was killed and his buddy seriously injured. A note circulated in the highest levels of the government says, "Lt Col Niranjan died accidentally when handling the dead body of a terrorist."
> 
> Most buildings in this part of the base were evacuated. "Had the terrorists got into residential quarters, we could have been looking at a hostage situation and casualties could have been huge," the Garud commando said.
> 
> When this reporter asked his name, he smiled and said, "operations are on, we don't wear name or rank tags."
> 
> Three blocks of living quarters separate an open ground and the Defence Security Corps (DSC) mess. Four soldiers were killed here when terrorists opened fire. "Havilder Jagdish of the DSC chased a terrorist and grappled with him bare-handed, killing him before he died," Air Commodore J S Dhamoon, who commands the base, said.
> 
> Diagonally opposite the DAC mess is the battered two-storied residential building where the last gun battle was fought. A portion of the building came down in the exchange of fire and multiple explosions. Burnt tree parts indicate the intensity of the operation to eliminate the last two terrorists; four had been killed on Saturday.
> 
> Firing had suddenly started from the first floor of this building on Monday. Nearly 24 hours later, hundreds of commandos and sniffer dogs were still checking the area for improvised explosive devices and booby traps.



The only question which puzzles me is why they have blown up the whole building for eliminating the last 2 terrorist instead of shooting them or capturing them alive?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> _A new pattern is discernible in recent attacks. Terrorists are being sent in to Punjab to see if the state has become soft and penetrable. In the bargain,* there is not even a pretence that this is about Kashmir anymore. It is about India, make no mistake.*_
> 
> _
> 
> Why show the photo of a grieving widow on our front pages? *This is exactly what Pakistan wants to see and celebrate – a grieving helpless nation. Why not show a commando in action? *
> 
> Similarly, this universal desire to rush to interview families, widows and parents of the dead remains inexplicable. *We would honour the dead better by letting the families grieve in privacy.*
> 
> We invite their so-called experts on our prime time television shows, probably pay them handsomely and thus give them lucrative airtime to bad-mouth us and produce all sorts of alibis. A fine example of self-flagellation. Do we seriously expect them to join us in condemning these attacks?
> 
> Our editorials the next morning are very erudite and dispassionate as they advocate the big picture of continuing talks with terrorists. It is perhaps easy to be dispassionate when we do not quite know how it is to sit alone crouched behind a bush on a dark cold winter's night waiting for the unseen terrorist. At least for the present we could have spared a thought for those young men who died for us and put some fire and anger in our editorials.
> 
> Apart from the editorials, take the reportage in the press: On January 4, the Times of India referred to the terrorists as fidayeen five times in one report. Have the reporters not been told that terrorists on suicide missions use this term to glorify themselves in the name of Allah while on suicide missions?Why do we want to give them this honour when they are brutal murderers? So is the expression mujahedeen. *Let's get it right: They are all terrorists, bar none.*_
> 
> VIKRAM SOOD'S PERSPECTIVES
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @danish_vij @SpArK @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Koovie @Echo_419 @Parul @ayesha.a @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Star Wars @ranjeet @Bang Galore @Spectre @IndoUS @jaiind @Bombaywalla @Vauban @nair @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @Dandpatta




The writer is correct in most points except the one part of talks.. Talks are needed bcz further marginalising the GOP PM NS would be counter productive. See the other parties in control of Pakistan like PA wont heed to Indian PM NaMo wishes even one bit.. Army is army.. it thinks on its own logic not about gestures, bonhomie and creating atmosphere type of jargons which are more used in a geo political play. AT least when we interact with PM NS there is a chance that such small display of moving fwd helps the greater cause of providing comfort and momentum.

About Indian Reports i agree we do glorify death, pain and suffering as that seems to be the modus operandi for sales and TRPs. the responsibility of the media being nationalistic is at times counter poductive. The bashing and the way they did autopsy of the Pathankot ops was sadly regrettable.

IF you look from terrorists perspective they have successfully did a much bigger objective of showing their capabilities, iNdia's in capabilities and how their actions wont ever get punished and how Indian masses are feeling the "fear"

Not bcz of their act alone but rather a combination of other factors including media also playing by their side rather than our own..


----------



## Indika

PARIKRAMA said:


> The writer is correct in most points except the one part of talks.. Talks are needed bcz further marginalising the GOP PM NS would be counter productive. See the other parties in control of Pakistan like PA wont heed to Indian PM NaMo wishes even one bit.. Army is army.. it thinks on its own logic not about gestures, bonhomie and creating atmosphere type of jargons which are more used in a geo political play. AT least when we interact with PM NS there is a chance that such small display of moving fwd helps the greater cause of providing comfort and momentum.


Disagree with that. Musharaf planned kargil when he was army chief and then got involved in talks later. As far as India is concerned , we are better off dealing with dictator running the country than a power less PM. In fact a PM gives a good facade to continue indulging in shenanigans without the shred of responsibility/accountability. Instead of Nawaz sharif if it was army running the country explicitly then they certainly would fear repercussions. An dictator at the helm would put India on higher moral ground and provide justification to international community for any strikes atleast on border outposts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684333352090910720
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684333608232865792


@Abingdonboy which gun NSG is holding?

Since I'm sure they were not using MP5 there.


----------



## Assange

@nline said:


> Pakistan not supporting to terrorisam nor have any interest to do that. Because Pakistan lost 65.000 lives during WAR ON TERROR. Pakistan suffered a lot than India.
> India knows that Pak army is doing a great job in Opration Zarb-e-Azzb. Why we (Indian) let the world see that Pakistan in real are against terrorisam. Thats why RSS, RAW, BJP didnt like that and keep making poor propaganda against Pakistan. Well, India is victim of itself with its own poor propaganda against Pakistan all the time. Because if Pak really wanted or had interest into terror in India. Then India had much worest situation that India looks like today.
> 
> *One thing is 1000000% sure that lot more "India`s own made" terror attacks to come. And as usual India will blame Pakistan*



May be you should introspect Pakistan's past record....No country in the world has support Jihadi groups like Pakistan...Didn't you guys form Taliban ???? Didn't you guys form Kashmir focused Jihadi groups??? Do a little bit of Googling then you will know it...

Pakistan is a victim of its own policy...India is merging as a winner when it comes to propaganda war...may be you should see the reality first...Just travel around the world and ask about Pakistan the first thing that will come to their mind is terrorism...

Don't blame RSS, BJP and Raw etc etc...they are Indian entities they will definitely make propaganda against Pakistan...

Unless and until Pakistan stops proxy war or supporting proxies it will be biggest looser in the international arena...


----------



## Abingdonboy

rockstarIN said:


> @Abingdonboy which gun NSG is holding?
> 
> Since I'm sure they were not using MP5 there.


Operator on the far left has a SIG-552, middle has a MP-5 and on the left a M98B sniper rifle. These are part of the sniper team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

_The Pathankot attack has given India a unique handle to slam us with. *For now facts seem to be on Delhi’s side.* So is the collective voice of the international community whose heavy hitters, like the US, China, Russia and Europe want Islamabad to cooperate with its aggrieved neighbour and bring to justice those behind the audacious and suicidal episode.


*Government and state officials in Islamabad reluctantly admit that some members of the group might have gone inside India from Pakistan* to cause what has to be the most embarrassing recent event in our ties with India. If the world weren’t consumed by the grim crisis in the Middle East and the Moscow-Washington cold war, our embarrassment would have been much larger than what we are facing now. But even then what we have on our face is bad enough – and we got to deal with it.
_
Pathankot lessons | Opinion | thenews.com.pk




@PARIKRAMA @Levina @danish_vij @SpArK @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Koovie @Echo_419 @Parul @ayesha.a @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Star Wars @ranjeet @Bang Galore @Spectre @IndoUS @jaiind @Bombaywalla @Vauban @nair @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @Dandpatta @Syed.Ali.Haider @noksss @AgNoStiC MuSliM @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Jason bourne

3 JeM man arrested in connection with pathankot attack...


----------



## @nline

Assange said:


> May be you should introspect Pakistan's past record....No country in the world has support Jihadi groups like Pakistan...Didn't you guys form Taliban ???? Didn't you guys form Kashmir focused Jihadi groups??? Do a little bit of Googling then you will know it...
> 
> Pakistan is a victim of its own policy...India is merging as a winner when it comes to propaganda war...may be you should see the reality first...Just travel around the world and ask about Pakistan the first thing that will come to their mind is terrorism...
> 
> Don't blame RSS, BJP and Raw etc etc...they are Indian entities they will definitely make propaganda against Pakistan...
> 
> Unless and until Pakistan stops proxy war or supporting proxies it will be biggest looser in the international arena...


These people you call today "Taliban" once were HERO for you all called "Mujaheedin" after they fought war against former U.S.S.R. When you talk about "Jihaad" you even dont understand what does it mean.

10.00.000 indian army is in Indian Occupied Jammu & Kashmir since mid 1980s. More than 250.000 Innocent Kahsmiri men were killed by World 3rd largest army from India. 200.000 (Kasmiri Young Boys) were captured by Indian army and NEVER return back to their home! Lots of rape vicoms ladies from Indian army. Now you will defend all that  Shame on you. Shame on you . . . . . !

RSS & RAW are India`s biggest Number 1 Terrorist Organization! They are fully active to destabilize Republic Pakistan with the support of Afghani/Afghanistan. Why India got 15 or 16 Genral Consular in Afghanistan????? It is to destabilize Pakistan via Afghanistan!

India always cry like little babies that "Mar gya Pakistan, Mar gya Pakistan" Keep cry. Because this is your poor nature. All the terrorist are in India tranned by RSS & RAW and they use them against Pakistan!

When you talk about "International Arenea" Then I can understand that why "International Arena" improve "VISA`S" to Modi while having blood om his hand of 2000 Innocent Muslims in Indian State Gujurat. Because even that time his VISA application were reject to many countries!!! Keep making poor propaganda against Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Breking News : Maulana masood Azar detained ... 

Pak media : JeM chief detained


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Friends now since operation is over let point out some goof-up made by Indian Army and Garuds. why NSG was called and why it could not be handled independently by IAF.

Let us put some light on the failure of Garud performance. Are they not trained for these kind of anti - terror operation, is the unit not equipped or they lack commanding 

*
@PARIKRAMA @Levina @danish_vij @SpArK @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Koovie @Echo_419 @Parul @ayesha.a @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Star Wars @ranjeet @Bang Galore @Spectre @IndoUS @jaiind @Bombaywalla @Vauban @nair @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @Dandpatta @Syed.Ali.Haider @noksss @AgNoStiC MuSliM @arp2041


----------



## Parul

SP's role in drug smuggling is been established/investigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

I think those attackers entered as smugglers through Punjab Governments drug network.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *Friends now since operation is over let point out some goof-up made by Indian Army and Garuds. why NSG was called and why it could not be handled independently by IAF.
> 
> Let us put some light on the failure of Garud performance. Are they not trained for these kind of anti - terror operation, is the unit not equipped or they lack commanding
> 
> *
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @danish_vij @SpArK @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Koovie @Echo_419 @Parul @ayesha.a @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Star Wars @ranjeet @Bang Galore @Spectre @IndoUS @jaiind @Bombaywalla @Vauban @nair @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @Dandpatta @Syed.Ali.Haider @noksss @AgNoStiC MuSliM @arp2041


There was barely 20 of them deployed at the base, they were in no postion to handle this attack by themselves. If there are issues with their training or equipment it will be addressed that is for sure but from everything we have seen they are well equipped and let's not forget the Garuds were the first guys to make contact with the terrorists and managed to contain them to a small area. Their performance, on the face of it, seems to be exemplorary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assange

@nline said:


> These people you call today "Taliban" once were HERO for you all called "Mujaheedin" after they fought war against former U.S.S.R. When you talk about "Jihaad" you even dont understand what does it mean.
> 
> 10.00.000 indian army is in Indian Occupied Jammu & Kashmir since mid 1980s. More than 250.000 Innocent Kahsmiri men were killed by World 3rd largest army from India. 200.000 (Kasmiri Young Boys) were captured by Indian army and NEVER return back to their home! Lots of rape vicoms ladies from Indian army. Now you will defend all that  Shame on you. Shame on you . . . . . !
> 
> RSS & RAW are India`s biggest Number 1 Terrorist Organization! They are fully active to destabilize Republic Pakistan with the support of Afghani/Afghanistan. Why India got 15 or 16 Genral Consular in Afghanistan????? It is to destabilize Pakistan via Afghanistan!
> 
> India always cry like little babies that "Mar gya Pakistan, Mar gya Pakistan" Keep cry. Because this is your poor nature. All the terrorist are in India tranned by RSS & RAW and they use them against Pakistan!
> 
> When you talk about "International Arenea" Then I can understand that why "International Arena" improve "VISA`S" to Modi while having blood om his hand of 2000 Innocent Muslims in Indian State Gujurat. Because even that time his VISA application were reject to many countries!!! Keep making poor propaganda against Pakistan!



Bro..I think you are anti-Indian completely....Whether Taliban were heros or demons I don't care because they are terrorist created by Pakistan...and regarding Kashmir there is entire thread dedicated to it, I am really astonished about something here..you Pakistanis just keep adding the number of troops present in Kashmir and terrorist killed Kashmir please correct the facts...

By the way RAW is doing a great job via Afghan and we know why they have that much consulate in Afghan I don't want a Pakistani lecturing me on this issue...even small kid will know what RAW is doing....

And lastly about Gujrat incident that is an domestic problem of India why are you Pakistanis worried about that?....who cares what international forum thinks about Modi...Now Modi has received highest number of votes in human history to become Indian Prime Minister so people of India thinks he is clean so there is nothing to worry about his credentials here...


----------



## PARIKRAMA

3 students taken into custody in Pakistan, 31 arrested so far in connection with Pathankot attack - IBNLive

*3 students taken into custody in Pakistan, 31 arrested so far in connection with Pathankot attack*

Lahore: T*hree students were on Wednesday taken into custody in Pakistan in connection with the Pathankot attack after India provided cell phone numbers of the suspects, bringing the total number of the arrests in the case to 31.*

*"The agencies have picked up Usman Sarwar, a Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) student, a Sahiwal district institution student Saad Mughal and Kashif Jan of Karachi University," Pakistani media reported.*

The intelligence agencies reportedly picked up the three students on the cell phone numbers provided by the Indian authorities.

Earlier, the Pakistani authorities had dismissed that the cell phone numbers from whom the calls were allegedly made from Pakistan were "unregistered".

"*The agencies are investigating the alleged links of the three students with Jaish-e-Muhammad," an official said. Dr Yasir Hashmi, a LUMS official, denied Usman Sarwar's arrest. "Sarwar is present in the varsity," he said. The cell phone numbers were linked to the Facebook accounts of Sarwar, Mughal and Kashif.*

Mughal's Facebook page contains several photographs of armed individuals who appear to be jihadists operating in Kashmir and ropaganda posters vowing war on India. Kashif lists Mughal as one of his contacts and also contains propaganda material. A total of 31 people have been arrested in the case in the country.

*"The arrests have been made from different parts of the province, including Bahwalpur (hometown of Maulan Masood Azhar), Rahim Yar Khan, Gujranwala, Sialkot and Lahore," a source in an intelligence agency said.*

Masood Azhar and his brother Abdul Rehman Rauf have also reportedly been taken into protective custody for interrogation but the Pakistani government has not yet confirmed his arrest.

++++
GOP probe in full swing..


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Irfan Baloch said:


> damn it
> 
> here we go again. terrorists will suck *** and will be carrying their entire birth record and full family tree along with signed autographs of Hafiz Saeed , Zoin Hamid on ISI letter pad.



Damn it, IB; there you go again.
All that is required is the DNA of those blokes, and not the yarn that you are spinning. 



nang2 said:


> I am not sure I fully understand this. But somehow I want to give a laugh.



That is easy enough for you nang baba; just tickle your arm-pits..... and you'll laff like a baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

Assange said:


> Bro..I think you are anti-Indian completely....Whether Taliban were heros or demons I don't care because they are terrorist created by Pakistan...and regarding Kashmir there is entire thread dedicated to it, I am really astonished about something here..you Pakistanis just keep adding the number of troops present in Kashmir and terrorist killed Kashmir please correct the facts...
> 
> By the way RAW is doing a great job via Afghan and we know why they have that much consulate in Afghan I don't want a Pakistani lecturing me on this issue...even small kid will know what RAW is doing....
> 
> And lastly about Gujrat incident that is an domestic problem of India why are you Pakistanis worried about that?....who cares what international forum thinks about Modi...Now Modi has received highest number of votes in human history to become Indian Prime Minister so people of India thinks he is clean so there is nothing to worry about his credentials here...


STOP making terror into Pakistan via Afghanistan.
RAW & RSS fully activated and doing their best jobb to destabilize Pakistan via Afghanistan.
All the terror into Pakistan is comes from your beloved Afghani`s. Because in Jalal Abad Afghainstan, there India support TTP via its general consular. 

Okay! so Gujarat incident was an domestic problem of India  
Of Course, what else you can expect by an "Indian" who all the time cry cry cry over Pakistan!


----------



## Assange

@nline said:


> STOP making terror into Pakistan via Afghanistan.
> RAW & RSS fully activated and doing their best jobb to destabilize Pakistan via Afghanistan.
> All the terror into Pakistan is comes from your beloved Afghani`s. Because in Jalal Abad Afghainstan, there India support TTP via its general consular.
> 
> Okay! so Gujarat incident was an domestic problem of India
> Of Course, what else you can expect by an "Indian" who all the time cry cry cry over Pakistan!




Sorry for my late reply...

In your view India is supporting terrorism in Pakistan all right let it be as what you say....

Then what is Pakistan doing??? aren't you guys supporting terrorist against India....whole world knows about it...

and about Gujarat...Indians killing Indians why is Pakistanis crying about it???? in fact you should be happy about this...


----------



## @nline

Assange said:


> Sorry for my late reply...
> 
> In your view India is supporting terrorism in Pakistan all right let it be as what you say....
> 
> Then what is Pakistan doing??? aren't you guys supporting terrorist against India....whole world knows about it...
> 
> and about Gujarat...Indians killing Indians why is Pakistanis crying about it???? in fact you should be happy about this...


Dont worry about late reply!
Well, I am 110% sure that Pakistan`s pr today's main problem is India & Afghan join terror into Pakistan via your beloved Afghanis.
Do you heard about "Zarb-e-Azzm" opration by Pak Army against terrorists?
Answer is "YES" Because you indians are 24 hours a day, 365 days a week are too busy to have news from Pakistan!
But India`s mission is to destabilize Pakistan at any coast!
Regarding, you said about "Whole World"
Whole world too knows that why India got so many "General Consular" in India!
Whole world too knows that, these Indian too many General Consular in Afghanistan is not to build a new "Afghanistan" Its all about to destabilize Pakistan!
Its very unfortunate that they still keep quite over that. Why............?
My own answer is that we in Pakistan have pr today "Business Men" politions!!! They only concern about business not about what & how India destabilize Pakistan via Afghanistan!


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Press Trust Of India News
6 terrorists involved in Pathankot attack: forensic *

18:51 HRS IST
*New Delhi, Mar 15 (PTI)* Putting to rest the controversy over the number of terrorists who attacked the Pathankot airbase, a forensic examination has concluded that remains of two more terrorists were found from the debris, thus confirming that six terrorists were involved in the assault.

Top government sources said a detailed forensic examination was concluded on the remains collected by the National Investigation Agency from two different locations of the strategic airbase.

The forensic test has come to the conclusion that traces of two human beings were found in the remains collected from Pathankot airbase, the sources said.

Bodies of four terrorists were recovered immediately after the anti-terror operation was over in the airbase.

There have been varying reports over the number of terrorists, suspected to be belong to Pakistan-based group Jaish-e-Mohammud, attacking the Pathankot airbase on January 2.

While NSG, which had carried out the operation against the terrorists, has said there were six terrorists, NIA, which is probing the case, maintained that they found the bodies of four terrorists and no conclusive evidence was found about any more terrorist's involvement in the attack.

Home Minister Rajnath Singh had said that charred remains, apart from four bodies of terrorists, were found at the debris after security forces searched the spot when the operation ended.

"Charred remains were found and sent for forensic examination. We are awaiting for reports," the Home Minister had said on March 4.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/587482/pathankot-agency-exposes-police-failure.html
New Delhi: Dec 20, 2016, DHNS:





*The NIA charge sheet in the Pathankot case exposed the chinks in the security ring inside the airbase.*

The four terrorists who entered the airbase managed to remain undetected for 24 hours before the strike and even make phone calls to Pakistan.

It also hints at the failures of the police as the attackers managed to hoodwink them despite killing a driver and brutally injuring another, besides abducting a senior police officer who was later let off.

*DNA samples*

The charge sheet also mentions the evidence it collected through DNA samples, mobile phone call records and articles used by the terrorists to build a fool-proof case against the Jaish-e-Mohammed terrorists as well as their leaders, including outfit chief Masood Azhar.

After infiltrating into India on December 30, they reached the airbase on foot. They “forced their entry” into the airbase by “cutting the wire fencing over the western side of the perimeter wall”. Investigators also recovered a climbing rope, a glove and a woollen cap entangled in the fencing. Marks made while climbing over an eucalyptus tree near the wall were also spotted.

After getting to the airbase, the terrorists “hid themselves inside” a drainage and later at the “dilapidated” MES store sheds “till the time they launched the assault”. 

*Pakistani number*

While inside, one of the terrorists, Nasir, tried calling a Pakistani number 923466746667 at 8.40 pm on January 1. The phone belonged to a shopkeeper in Sialkot. 

Forty minutes later, he called on 923000957212 and gave out the names of the terrorists. 
He once again called on this number, during which he spoke to a woman whom he identified as “mother”.

*************
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...dite-masood-azhar-will-begin-soon-rijiju.html
*New Delhi:* The process of extradition of Pakistan-based Jaish-e-Mohammed chief Maulana Masood Azhar, his brother and two others will begin soon with the filing of a charge sheet by the NIA in connection with terror attack at Pathankot airbase, Union Minister Kiren Rijiju said on Monday.

"A total of eight people were involved in the terror attack at Pathankot. Four are dead and four are alive and living in Pakistan. Since the charge sheet has been filed, the process of extraditing them from Pakistan will begin with the issuance of Interpol Red Corner Notice," he told reporters here.

Rijiju termed the filing of the charge sheet at the NIA court at Panchkula as a "huge break through".

The Minister of State for Home said since Pakistan is "incorrigible", India has to put pressure on the neighbouring country to extradite the four persons living in Pakistan on the basis of the evidence gathered by the NIA.

"Pakistan is already under pressure. The World knows that these two brothers are living in Pakistan and doing all kinds of terror acts," he said.

NIA on Monday filed a charge sheet against Pakistan-based Jaish-e-Mohammed chief Maulana Masood Azhar, his brother and two others for hatching the conspiracy of the January two audacious terror strike that left seven personnel dead and 37 others injured.

The charge sheet was filed in the NIA court at Panchkula in which all the four have been slapped with charges under Indian Penal Code, Explosive Substances Act, Arms Act and Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act.

Besides Azhar, his brother Mufti Abdul Rauf Asghar and two handlers -- Shahid Latif and Kashif Jan -- have been named in the exhaustive charge sheet. While Interpol Red Corner Notice against three has been issued, the same was pending against Jan, the NIA said.


----------



## lastofthepatriots




----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...all-to-mother-for-a-feast-afzal-guru-4436086/

The NIA chargesheet on the Pathankot Air Base attack says the four terrorists were sent to India on December 30, 2015, and traces their route culminating in the attack on January 2, 2016. Once they infiltrated the air base, one of the terrorists — Nasir Hussain —reportedly called a woman in Pakistan whom he addressed as “Mother” and told her to host a feast for his friends after his death.

Sent with arms, ammunition and logistical items, they allegedly crossed the international border through a forested area near the Simbal border outpost. Empty food packets manufactured in Pakistan and other food articles from Pakistan were recovered from the forest area near the outpost.

From Bhagwal village they travelled to Janial on December 31 around 9.30 pm, where they hijacked an Innova taxi along with the driver Ikagar Singh, and snatched his phone, using it to call their handler, Kashif Jan, on three Pakistan mobile numbers. Later they allegedly killed Ikagar Singh, dumped his body and drove on in the damaged Innova before abandoning it at a service station at Kolian Morh in Pathankot district.

Then they hijacked police officer Salwinder Singh’s XUV in which they travelled to the base, dumping Salwinder and his domestic help but taking along the police officer’s friend, Rajesh Verma, whose throat they would slit at Akalgarh village.

From inside the Air Force station, starting at about 8.40 am on January 1, Nasir made a series of calls to Pakistan, including one to the woman he addressed as “mother”. Apart from telling her to hold a feast for his friends, he told her details of the journey to the airbase and the encounters with Ikagarh, Salwinder and his friend.

Nasir also spoke to his brother, named in the chargesheet as Babar, and to another person named as Munna. In a call at 9.20 am, he reportedly disclosed the names of his three associates as Major, Abu Bakar and Umar.

The chargesheet says the DNA profiles of the genetic material lifted from a dagger found on one of the terrorists matched those of their victims.The seat belt of the Mahindra XUV was cut and used to tie one of the victims, it says.

A walkie-talkie set belonging to the terrorists and a slip written in English were recovered from the vehicle. On it was written, “Jaish-e-Muhamad Zindabad, Tanghdar se le kar Samba Kathua Rajbagh aur Delhi tak, Afzal Guru shadeed kay jan nisar tum ko meltay rahege. Insha Allah. A.G.S. 25”.

Rajesh Verma’s iPhone, which was snatched by the terrorists, was recovered from a nullah near the perimeter wall of the air base where the terrorists had hidden before the attack.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...argesheet-nia-used-facebook-whatsapp-4436087/





While February 1, 2016, was the last date when WhatsApp was active on the number, the final status update was on September 8, 2015. (Representational image)

Among the six Pakistani mobile numbers that the NIA has mentioned in the chargesheet for the terrorist attack on Pathankot air base, one is registered in the name of a user whose Facebook account is still active and whose WhatsApp account was active until February 1, 2016.

Khayam Rasool is the only person identified by the chargesheet as the user of any of the phone numbers. The number used by Rasool, according to the chargesheet, was dialled by the Pakistani terrorists who attacked the air base on January 2 to speak to the main handler, Kashif Jan, and senior operatives of Jaish-e-Mohammad in Pakistan.

While February 1, 2016, was the last date when WhatsApp was active on the number, the final status update was on September 8, 2015. The update is the opening line of a Mehdi Hassan ghazal: “Yaad mazi azaab hai ya rab..cheen lay muj say hafiza mera”. It is followed by a sad emoticon.

“As per our information, Rasool lives near the house of terrorist Nasir who was among the attackers killed,” said an official.

The only public post on Rasool’s Facebook page is a profile photo dating back to April 2, 2015. It has six comments, 15 likes and one share. It shows 67 friends.

An NIA source said investigators probed this and other Facebook accounts linked to the phone numbers.

As per the NIA chargesheet, Rasool’s was one among the numbers in Pakistan on which terrorists made calls from phones snatched from SP Salwinder Singh, jeweller Rajesh Verma and cook Madan Gopal after hijacking Salwinder’s XUV.

The chargesheet mentions that Khayam Rasool’s is the only number whose user is known. Rasool, as per NIA chargesheet, also goes by the names of Khayam Bhatti and Babar Bhatti and runs a local merchandise shop in Rum, Sialkot, Pakistan.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-2014-with-google-map-of-airbase_1960002.html
By Zee Media Bureau | Last Updated: Tuesday, December 20, 2016 - 05:57

Delhi: The attack on the Pathankot airbase in January this year, that had left seven personnel dead and 37 others injured, was planned in April 2014 at a meeting in Sialkot in Pakistan by Jaish-e-Mohammed operative Shahid Latif who showed the potential attackers a Google map of the base.


As per the chargesheet filed by National Investigation Agency (NIA) on Monday, he told them that it was “easy” to launch an attack since the airbase was surrounded by forests, _The Indian express _reported.

This information is said to have been gathered from a witness who was present at the meeting.

Wrapping up investigations in the Pathankot airbase attack case, NIA filed a chargesheet against Pakistan-based JeM chief Maulana Masood Azhar, his brother and two others for hatching the conspiracy of the January two audacious terror strike.

The chargesheet was filed in the NIA court at Panchkula in which all the four have been slapped with charges under Indian Penal Code, Explosive Substances Act, Arms Act and Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act.

Besides Azhar, his brother Mufti Abdul Rauf Asghar and two handlers - Shahid Latif and Kashif Jan - have been named in the exhaustive chargesheet.

While Interpol Red Corner Notice against three has been issued, the same was pending against Jan, the NIA said.

The chargesheet will also put to rest speculation about the number of terrorists involved in the attack as the agency gave details of only four militants.

There was confusion about the number of terrorists as Defence Minister Manohar Parikar and Home Minister Rajnath Singh had informed that the number was six.

The chargesheet also hinted of lax security at the strategic IAF base in Pathankot and said that the four terrorists - Nasir Hussain, Hafiz Abu Bakar, Umar Farooq and Abdul Qayoom - who were Pakistani nationals belonging to Jaish, had entered the premises at 0840 hours of January one and entrenched themselves in a drain and adjacent shed belonging to Military Engineering Services, as per _PTI_.

The terrorists were engaged in a gunfight only at 0320 hours of January two, 19 hours after they had entered the IAF base.

(With Agency inputs)



First Published: Tuesday, December 20, 2016 - 05:54 




*************** 
What is Interpol Red notice ?

https://www.interpol.int/INTERPOL-expertise/Notices/Red-Notices
*What is the purpose of an INTERPOL Red Notice?*
A Red Notice is a request to locate and provisionally arrest an individual pending extradition. It is issued by the General Secretariat at the request of a member country or an international tribunal based on a valid national arrest warrant. It is not an international arrest warrant.

INTERPOL cannot compel any member country to arrest an individual who is the subject of a Red Notice. Each member country decides for itself what legal value to give a Red Notice within their borders.

*Are the individuals wanted by INTERPOL?*
No, they are wanted by a country or an international tribunal. When INTERPOL publishes a Red Notice this is simply to inform all member countries that the person is wanted based on an arrest warrant or equivalent judicial decision issued by a country or an international tribunal. INTERPOL does not issue arrest warrants. 

*Who are the subjects of Red Notices?*
Red Notices are issued for individuals sought for prosecution or to serve a sentence. When the individual is sought for prosecution it means they are suspected of committing a crime but have not yet been prosecuted and so should be considered innocent until proven guilty.

*How is a Red Notice issued?*

Police in one of our member countries *request* a Red Notice via their National Central Bureau and provide information on the case.
The INTERPOL General Secretariat *publishes* the Notice after a compliance check is completed.
Police all around the world are *alerted*.
*Why is the Red Notice important?*

It gives high*, international visibility* to cases
Criminals and suspects are *flagged to border officials*, making travel difficult
Countries can request and *share critical information* linked to an investigation.
*Can I look up a Red Notice?*
While most Red Notices are restricted to law enforcement use only, some member countries choose to make an extract publicly available. This includes information such as the individual’s name and the criminal charges for which they are wanted. The full Red Notice contains additional information for law enforcement purposes only. See public extracts of Red Notices.

INTERPOL General Secretariat.

What can I do if I am featured in the “wanted persons” section and I would like to seek more information or ask for the Notice to be removed?

You can contact the Commission for the Control of INTERPOL’s Files (CCF), which is an independent monitoring body. Applications to the CCF are free of charge and treated confidentially.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...terrorists-as-baraati-claims-nia_1960288.html

New Delhi: The National Investigation Agency, that filed a chargesheet on Pathankot airbase attack on Monday, claim to have decoded the code words used by terrorists during the operation. 

The chargesheet, filed at a Panch kula court, says the Pathankot terror attack was code-named 'nikaah' (wedding) while the attackers were named 'baraati' (wedding guests). 

It further added that JeM terrorists in Pakistan were monitoring the attack while Kashif Jan, the main handler of the four
killers, was chatting with his friends on Facebook. 

The Facebook chats of Kashif and his aides reveal chilling details of how they shared congratulatory messages after Indian soldiers were killed. 

Among his several chats that NIA accessed to, there's one that read, "_Kya kaifiyat hai, kya nazare hain, bahut hi umda_" (what circumstances and what sights, beautiful). 

In an another chat, Kashif had replied on the situation in Pathankot during the attack as he said, "_Nazare khatam hue, baraati ghar gaye_ (the scenes are over and the wedding guests have left for home)."

The NIA also claim that the terrorists were carrying few hand written notes written in English and Urdu, probably wanting the Indian government to know that Pakistan's Jaish-e-Mohammad was behind the attack on the Indian airbase. 

One of the notes that disclosed the purpose behind the attack, read, "_Jaish-e-Mohammad Zindabad. Tanghdar se le kar Samba, Kathua, Rajbagh aur Delhi tak Afzal Guru Shaheed ke jaan-nesar tum ko milte rahe. Allah AGS 25-12-15_."

The 101-page chargesheet that named Masood Azhar as the mastermind of the attack also included his brother and his deputy, Abdul Rauf Asghar, Shahid Latif of Gujranwala, Pakistan, and Kashif Jan names in it. 

Training camps in Pakistan and Azad Kashmir were set up for recruitment and training of terrorists, who underwent extensive motivational, physical, military and tactical training regimen before they were radicalised and prepared for jihad, the NIA chargesheet said. 

Azhar and the rest have been charged under relevant sections of the stringent Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act as well as Indian Penal Code.


First Published: Wednesday, December 21, 2016 - 01:00


----------



## Hindustani78

Written by Jagdeep Singh Deep | Mohali | Published:January 10, 2017 5:27 am 

*A SPECIAL designated court of the National Investigation Agency (NIA) issued the proclamation notice to four accused in the Pathankot attack, including Pakistan-based terror outfit Jaish-e-Mohammed chief Masood Azhar, his brother Abdul Rauf and two other alleged handlers on Monday.*


A SPECIAL designated court of the National Investigation Agency (NIA) issued the proclamation notice to four accused in the Pathankot attack, including Pakistan-based terror outfit Jaish-e-Mohammed chief Masood Azhar, his brother Abdul Rauf and two alleged handlers, Shahid Latif and Kashif Jan, on Monday. JeM was accused of carrying out the terror attack on the Pathankot airbase on January 2, 2016. By issuing the proclamation notice, the process of declaring all the accused as proclaimed offenders (PO) began.

The court has fixed March 9 for the next hearing in the case. The court may take a decision regarding this then. The proclamation notice was issued under Section 82 of the Criminal Procedure Code under which the court sends a legal notice to the accused to appear in court within 30 days. If the accused fails to appear within the stipulated time, the court declares him PO.

The NIA also filed its status report on the progress of the case and told court that they got a red corner notice issued against the three accused — Masood Azhar, Abdul Rauf and Shahid Latif – while the notice is yet to be served to Kashif Jan. “Yes, we have filed the status report. The ourt has issued the notice to all the accused in the case and the proceedings of declaring them PO have been initiated,” said an NIA official.

The weapons and other articles recovered from the four terrorists who entered the airbase will be kept at Phase VII police station amid tight security, said an NIA official. NIA had filed the chargesheet against the four accused on December 20.


----------

